# [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*[Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da in letzter Zeit extrem viele immer wieder gleiche Anfragen zu Kompaktkühlungen kommen, sollen in Zukunft alle Anfragen in diesem Thread zusammenlaufen. Da bestehende FAQs ignoriert werden, werden die Antworten ggf. in einer FAQ in diesem Startpost gesammelt.

Durch die Schaffung eines eigenen Kompaktkühlungsforums ist die Funktion eines Sammelthreads überflüssig geworden. Antworten auf häufige Fragen sollen hier aber weiterhin gesammelt werden, außerdem ist der Thread gut geeignet, um kleinere Fragen zu klären

Unter "Kompaktkühlung" sind hierbei alle vorgefüllten Flüssigkeitkeitskühlungen zu verstehen, die vom Benutzer weder verändert noch erweitert noch gewartet werden können/müssen/sollen und in der Regel die drei Grundkomponenten einer Wasserkühlung -Kühlkörper, Radiator, Pumpe- in zwei Einheiten (meist Radiator und Kombinierte Pumpe/CPU-Kühler) zusammenfassen.


Sollten weiterhin getrennte Threads erstellt werden, werden diese kommentarlos geschlossen!



*FAQ:*


 Ich hab gehört, dass die Serienlüfter von Kompatkühlung XYZ schlecht sind, sollte ich sie gegen z.B. BeQuiet Silentwings 2 tauschen?
Die Hersteller sind sich der Auslegung ihrer Kompaktkühlungen auf hohe Drehzahlen durchaus bewusst und legen entsprechend starke Lüfter bei. Innerhalb des Bereiches, in dem eine Kompaktkühlung gegenüber einer Luftkühlung vorzuziehen ist, reicht oft auch eine Drosselung der Lüfter aus. Sollen die Lüfter trotzdem getauscht werden, gelten für die Radiatoren von Kompaktkühlungen die gleichen Bedingungen, wie für "große" Wasserkühlungen.
Das heißt Lüfter mit offenem Rahmen, wie BeQuiets Silentwings 2 (ShadowWings, ...), sind prinzipiell ungeeignet, auch wenn sie noch so gut sind. Im Gegensatz zu seitlich ohnehin meist offenen Luftkühlern verlangen die engen Radiatorlamellen nach einem hohen Druckaufbau und dieser ist nur möglich, wenn der Lüfterrahmen dicht mit dem Radiator abschließt. Gängige Empfehlungen sind Noiseblockers BlackSilentpro und Multiframe (letztere liegt mitlerweile eine Dichtung bei, um eben dieses Problem zu umgehen), wenn es um höchste Qualität geht, und Scythe Slipstream, wenn Preis/Leistung zählt.​
 Ich weiß nichts über Waküs und will/sollte das ändern. Wie???
Naturgemäß empfehle ich meinen Wasserkühlungs Guide, der sollte eigentlich allen weiteren Fragen zuvorkommen. Und sei es nur, in dem er den Leser erschlägt ​
 Ist eine Kompaktkühlung eine (vollwertige) Wasserkühlung?
Jein. Die Füllung der meisten Kompaktkühlungen enthält, neben meist hoch konzentrierten Schmier- und Korrosionsschutzzusätzen, Wasser und sie kühlen. Damit ist die Definition erfüllt. Kühlleistung, Handhabung und Preis bewegen sich aber eher im Bereich eines Oberklasse-Luftkühlers, weswegen sich einige Wakü-Fans weigern, Kompaktkühlungen als solche zu bezeichnen.
Da sie instinktiv von den meisten PC-Nutzern im Wakübereich platziert werden und eine handvoll Modelle kein eigenes Unterforum rechtfertigen, gehören sie im Rahmen von PCGH-X zumindest in den Wakü-Bereich des Forums.​
 Wie teuer wäre denn eine "echte Wasserkühlung"?
Die Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen beinhalten auch sehr günstige Vorschläge. Allgemein gilt, dass eine einfache Wasserkühlung ab ~150 € möglich ist, ohne Abstriche bei der Qualität oder Haltbarkeit machen zu müssen. Ab ca. 200 € (300-350 €, wenn mehrere Komponenten gekühlt werden - was Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zu empfehlen ist) verschlechtert sich das P/L-Verhältniss sogar eher wieder.​
 Ich würde mir gerne eine Kompaktkühlung kaufen, um erstmal auszuprobieren, ob eine Wakü was für mich ist. Sinnvoll?
Nein. Wie oben dargelegt sammelt man mit einer Kompaktkühlung keine Erfahrungen für selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlungen - die Handhabung gleicht einem Luftkühler. Außerdem sind die Kompaktkühlungen nicht sinnvoll erweiterbar. Wer später auf eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung wechselt, kann sie wegschmeißen. Gerade im Wakübereich gilt, aufgrund der sehr hohen Lebensdauer der Komponenten von z.T. > einem Jahrzehnt: Wer falsch kauft, kauft doppelt - unnötigerweise.​
 Wie gut ist *beliebige Kühlung*???
Eine Reihe von Tests finden sich in den offiziellen PCGH-X-Wasserkühlungstests nebenan. Zusätzlich gibt es Erfahrungsberichte/Tests hier imThread und im Forum (Antec620, Corsair H80). Ansonsten findet Google zu diesen beliebten Produkten sehr (sehr, sehr, sehr  ) viele weitere Reviews.​
 Was soll ich nehmen: Kompaktkühlung oder Luftkühlung?
Die verfügbaren Kompaktkühlungen mit 120 und 140 mm Radiatoren sind Luftkühlern in Sachen Kühlleistung nicht prinzipiell überlegen. Dies liegt direkt daran, dass der Wärmetransport mittels Heatpipes auf den kurzen Entfernungen keinen Nachteil gegenüber einem aktiven Wasserkreislauf darstellt. Somit können Kompaktkühlungen nur dann einen Vorteil erzielen, wenn sie ihre Möglicht nutzen, übergroße Kühlflächen in Form von z.B. Dual-Radiatoren zu verwenden. Für die Leistungscharakteristik ist ansonsten bei Kompaktkühlungen als auch bei Luftkühlern der Lamellenkörper entscheidend. Bisherige Kompaktkühlungen setzen hier auf relativ engstehende und zum Teil auch tiefe Lamellen. Das ermöglicht eine große Oberfläche auf kleinem Raum und somit bei entsprechender Belüftung sehr gute Kühlleistung.
"entsprechende Belüftung" heißt: Aufgrund der engen Lamellenabstände müssen starke Lüfter eingesetzt werden, um ausreichend Luft zu bewegen. Die meisten Oberklasse-Luftkühler haben größere Abstände und damit eine geringere Oberfläche und Maximalleistung. Sie erreichen ihr Leistungsoptimum aber bei niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen und bieten gegbenenfalls unterhalb von 1000rpm eine bessere Kühlleistung, als Kompaktkühlungen, welche ihnen bei >2000rpm klar überlegen sind.
Die Kaufentscheidung sollte somit von der Zielsetzung abhängig gemacht werden: Wer mehr Kühlleistung als bei einem Mittelklassekühler haben möchte, um mit leisen Lüftern gute Temperaturen zu erreichen, für den wäre eine Kompaktkühlung meist ein Fehlkauf. Wer dagegen einfach hohe Kühlleistung zu einem (relativ) geringen Preis erwerben möchte und sich nicht an hohen Lautstärken stört, für den ist eine Kompaktkühlung und 1-2 Lüfter der >2000rpm Klasse, wie sie oftmals beiliegen, die richtige Wahl.
Ein Sonderfall sind sehr enge Gehäuse, in denen große Luftkühler keinen Platz finden. Hier hat eine 120 mm Kompaktkühlung oft auch bei leisen Lüftern einen Vorteil gegenüber einem kleinem 92 mm Luftkühler oder gar Slim-Line Top-Down-Lösungen. Zu beachten ist aber: Die Pumpen viele Kompaktkühlungen unterliegen einer großen Serienstreuung und werden z.T. als klar hörbar beschrieben. Wer einen Ultra-Silent-HTPC plant, sollte also gucken, ob er die Abwärme nicht so gering halten kann, dass ein kleiner Luftkühler trotzdem ausreicht.​
 Kann ich eine Kompaktkühlung mit normalen Wakü-Komponenten modden?
Wie bereits oben dargelegt: Vorgefüllte Kompaktkühlungen sind prinzipiell nicht erweiterbar konzipiert. Der Aufwand für einen Umbau ist entsprechend groß und man muss einiges nachkaufen. Der Hauptnutzen einer Kompaktkühlung -eine unproblematische Wakü, die man einfach nur einbauen muss, ohne sich weitere Gedanken zu machen-, geht verloren. Zudem gibt es immer mal wieder Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit der Pumpen. Ob dies an Fehlern beim Umbau (Trockenlaufen der Pumpe vermeiden!) oder der nicht mehr originalen Füllung (Schmierstoffe?) liegt, ist noch nicht abschließend geklärt - Erfahrungsberichte von Usern, die ausreichend sorfältig gearbeitet haben, um eine von beiden Ursachen von Anfang an auszuschließen, sind selten.​
 Gängige Probleme/Lösungen
_Die Pumpe gibt ein Rattern/Schaben/Klackern von sich._
Eine gewisses Brummen ist bei Pumpen normal, übermäßig laute Geräusche sind jedoch ein Hinweiß auf einen (Lager-)Schaden und somit ein RMA-Fall. Wie laut zu laut ist, lässt sich nur schwer sagen -jeder Mensch hört anders-, im Zweifelsfall kann man z.B. die Mitarbeiter von Corsair bzw. Antec hier im Forum kontaktieren.​
_Es kommt ein durchgängiges/sich wiederholendes Rauschen von der Pumpe._
Es befindet sich Luft in der Pumpe bzw es gelangt immer wieder Luft vom Radiator, der auch als AGB dient, in die Pumpe. Kurze Zeit nach dem Einbau ist dies normal (Mit CPU-Stresstests ein paar Minuten warten, die volle Kühlleistung ist nicht gegeben), aber bei anhaltendem oder immer wieder neu entstehendem Rauschen ist eine Umpositionierung des Radiators ins Auge zu fassen. Allgemein gilt, dass die Anschlüsse des Radiators, insbesondere der Auslass (falls die Flussrichtung bekannt ist), möglichst tief liegen sollten, damit sich die Luft leichter im Radiator sammeln kannn. Hilft auch das nicht, ist gegebenenfalls der Füllstand im Kreislauf allgemein zu niedrig. Ein klarer Garantiefall, da Kompaktkühlungen vom Nutzer nicht leicht nachgefüllt werden können, sollen oder müssen.​


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sieht gut aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab ca. 200 € (300-350 €, wenn mehrere Komponenten gekühlt werden - was Preis-/Leistungstechnisch zu empfehlen ist) sinkt das P/L-Verhältniss sogar eher.


Auch wenn es stimmt klingt die Formulierung eher so, als würde das Verhältnis schlechter werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lamellenstapel


Was meinst du damit?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> BeQuiet Silentwings


USC/PWM, die Pure sind problemlos nutzbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Auch wenn es stimmt klingt die Formulierung eher so, als würde das Verhältnis schlechter werden.



Wirds ja auch. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen einer 200€ und einer 300€ Wasserkühlung ist definitiv ein größerer, als zwischen 300€ und 450€.



> Was meinst du damit?



Die Ansammlung von Lamellen. Fändest du "Lamellenkörper" verständlicher? Normalerweise spricht man halt entweder vom Kühlkörper oder vom Radiator - aber hier brauch ich ein Wort, was beides umfasst.



> USC/PWM, die Pure sind problemlos nutzbar.



Editiert. Wobei die Pure auch nicht das gute Lager der USC/PWM haben und somit komplett ignoriert werden können.


----------



## Uter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wirds ja auch. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen einer 200€ und einer 300€ Wasserkühlung ist definitiv ein größerer, als zwischen 300€ und 450€.


sinkendes P/L-Verhältnis = besser werdendes P/L-Verhältnis
steigend = schlechter werdend
Entweder deine Aussage widerspricht der aus dem ersten Text, oder ich verstehe sie gerade nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ansammlung von Lamellen. Fändest du "Lamellenkörper" verständlicher? Normalerweise spricht man halt entweder vom Kühlkörper oder vom Radiator - aber hier brauch ich ein Wort, was beides umfasst.


Ja, ich persönlich könnte mir darunter mehr vorstellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Editiert. Wobei die Pure auch nicht das gute Lager der USC/PWM haben und somit komplett ignoriert werden können.


 In diesem Thread schon, aber allgemein ist ihr P/L-Verhältnis relativ niedrig (ähnlich wie bei den Noiseblocker Black Silent).


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Kompaktkühlungen nicht erweiterbar.


Dem kann und will ich einfach nicht zustimmen... Sie sind sehr wohl erweiterbar, zwar nur bedingt, aber sie sind es... als bessere Formulierung würde ich "Außerdem sind die Kompaktkühlungen nur bedingt erweiterbar." vorschlagen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar HowTos für einen Umbau, aber der Aufwand ist relativ groß und man muss viel nachkaufen.


Der Aufwand ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie du denkst... er ist bei der Planung allerdings deutlich größer was ich zugeben muss, da ja bei den Anschlüssen im Regelfall Tüllen verwendet werden und man das miteinbeziehen muss in die Planung.Was muss man nachkaufen? Schläuche?Anschlüsse für zusätzliche Radis bzw für den AGB? Ein gutes Wässerchen mit Korrosionsinhibitoren? AGB bzw weitere Radis? Hat man doch bei ner normalen Wakü doch auch..... Pumpe is bei mir nicht fällig geworden da ich nur Cpu Only mache und dafür 2 120er Radis für ziemlich Silent reichen.
Ich würde mal sagen die wird erst fällig, wenn ich die Graka noch miteinbinden will, und dann nen 1,5fach Kreislauf mache....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einem gemoddeten Kreislauf blieben von der ehemals kompletten Kompaktkühlung somit nur ein einfacher Radiator und ein schlechter CPU-Kühler erhalten


Schonmal den Kühler zb. von der H70 gesehen?? Der hat ne deutlich feinere Struktur wie die meisten anderen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe....


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zudem haben sich die integrierten Pumpen als kurzlebig erwiesen, wenn sie nicht mehr mit der schmierenden Originalfüllung betrieben werden.


Ich würde da mal gern Berichte zu sehen, hab bis jetzt noch von keinem Fall gehört wo ein ordentliches Wässerchen verwendet wurde und dann die Pumpe nach ein paar Wochen ausgefallen ist....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> sinkendes P/L-Verhältnis = besser werdendes P/L-Verhältnis
> steigend = schlechter werdend
> Entweder deine Aussage widerspricht der aus dem ersten Text, oder ich verstehe sie gerade nicht.



 P/L <> L/P. Jetzt hab sogar ichs verstanden.



> Ja, ich persönlich könnte mir darunter mehr vorstellen.



*geändert*




Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Der Aufwand ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie du denkst... er ist bei der Planung allerdings deutlich größer was ich zugeben muss, da ja bei den Anschlüssen im Regelfall Tüllen verwendet werden und man das miteinbeziehen muss in die Planung.Was muss man nachkaufen? Schläuche?Anschlüsse für zusätzliche Radis bzw für den AGB? Ein gutes Wässerchen mit Korrosionsinhibitoren? AGB bzw weitere Radis? Hat man doch bei ner normalen Wakü doch auch.....



Bei ner normalen Wakü hat man aber zumindest Anschlüsse, die jeder Shop führt. Bei ner normalen Wakü hat man nicht vor dem Zusammenbau das Problem, eine undeffinierte Brühe fachgerecht zu entsorgen. Bei ner normalen Wakü endet die Garantie nicht vor dem Zusammenbau. ...



> Schonmal den Kühler zb. von der H70 gesehen?? Der hat ne deutlich feinere Struktur wie die meisten anderen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe....



Feinheit ist nicht alles.



> Ich würde da mal gern Berichte zu sehen, hab bis jetzt noch von keinem Fall gehört wo ein ordentliches Wässerchen verwendet wurde und dann die Pumpe nach ein paar Wochen ausgefallen ist....


 
Tatsächlich scheint es recht schwer zu sein, solche Berichte zu finden. Es gibt zwar ettliche Leute, die es als gegeben ansehen, aber es gibt soviele Berichte über normale Pumpenausfälle oder Ausfälle von irgend einer anderen Komponente, dass google einen nicht weiter bringt. Bis ein paar konkrete Links auftauchen, entschärfe ich den Absatz ein bißchen.
Darf man fragen, wie lange deine schon läuft?


----------



## HAWX (19. Mai 2011)

Ich wuerde statt Lamellenkoerper eher Radiator-Lamellen sagen hoert sich besser an
Ansonsten gute Idee, endlich werden die ganzen unnoetigen Fragen aufhoeren


----------



## Takei Naodar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mit 2tem Radi seit ca. 3 Wochen....
Mit AGB seit ca 6-8Wochen....

hab mal kurz gegooglet und hab das Bild des Kühlers gefunden:
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/8104/dsc05671si.jpg

Stammt von jemandem der sich die Pumpe ein wenig zerschossen hatte bei ner Mod. Sie war etwa 30 Sec trocken gelaufen.... aber sowas zerschießt ja auch bestimmt andere Pumpen oder ruyven_macaran?

Nachtrag: 
http://www.sysprofile.de/id100331 
Link zum Sysprofil wo die Geschichte komplett steht...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/135100-h70-nach-mod-defekt.html
Thread im Corsair Teil dieses Forums der zur Geschichte gehört...


Nachtrag 2:
Bild des H60 Kühlers
http://www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1581/corsair_h60_002.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

8 Wochen sind noch nicht wirklich viel, aber meld dich mal nach 4-6 Monaten nochmal 

 
Irgendwie hätte ich mir dann doch ein klein bißchen mehr Pumpe in dem riesen Modul vorgestellt...

Von einer Eheim würde ich ehrlich gesagt verlangen, dass sie 30 Sekunden Trockenlauf aushält. Sicherlich nicht gut fürs Lager, aber kein Grund für einen Totalausfall. (persönlich hatte ich sie aber höchsten mal 2-3 Sekunden ganz trocken am Strom, um zu gucken, ob sie noch zucken)


Der H60 Kühlerboden ist übrigens auch meiner Meinung nach ein größerer Schrit nach vorn, was die Strukturfläche angeht, aber Strukturtiefe und Anströmung sind noch einige Jahre hinter den aktuellen Retail-Kühlern.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Ausfall beruhte auf einem kleinen Elektronikdefekt.... die Pumpe läuft doch wieder 

Ich glaub nicht, dass ich es 4-6 Monate aushalte ohne wieder irgendwas an meinem PC zu basteln 
Und wenn nicht ist das ja möglicherweise Ergebnisverfälschend XD

Naja bald kommt ja Bulldozer und dann fliegen mein Mobo und Prozzi raus und werden ersetzt


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Schonmal den Kühler zb. von der H70 gesehen?? Der hat ne deutlich feinere Struktur wie die meisten anderen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe....



Komisch, mein H70 hatte die grobste Struktur die ich bis jetzt bei irgendeinem Kühler gesehen habe.



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Der Aufwand ist bei weitem nicht so groß wie du denkst... er ist bei der Planung allerdings deutlich größer was ich zugeben muss, da ja bei den Anschlüssen im Regelfall Tüllen verwendet werden und man das miteinbeziehen muss in die Planung.Was muss man nachkaufen? Schläuche?Anschlüsse für zusätzliche Radis bzw für den AGB? Ein gutes Wässerchen mit Korrosionsinhibitoren? AGB bzw weitere Radis? Hat man doch bei ner normalen Wakü doch auch..... Pumpe is bei mir nicht fällig geworden da ich nur Cpu Only mache und dafür 2 120er Radis für ziemlich Silent reichen.
> Ich würde mal sagen die wird erst fällig, wenn ich die Graka noch miteinbinden will, und dann nen 1,5fach Kreislauf mache....



Einen H70 zu erweitern ist ein meinen Augen absolut sinnfrei, weil die verbauten Komponenten kurz gesagt schrott sind. Wenn ich sehe wieviel Kupfer in einem guten Custom Wasserkühler steckt, und schaue mir dagegen das "Kühlerchen" des H70 an, dann ist der Unterschied schon gewaltig. Von Pumpe, Lüftern und Radi will ich gar nicht erst anfangen....
Die Leistung die man durch einen Umbau/eine Erweiterung des H70 erhält, steht nun wirklich in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Aufwand den man betreiben muss um ihn zu erweitern.


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mehr ist aber nicht immer gleich besser und vom H70 Kühlerboden haben wir ja auch ein Bild.....


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Mehr ist aber nicht immer gleich besser und vom H70 Kühlerboden haben wir ja auch ein Bild.....



Der Kühler des H70 ist so ziemlich jedem Custom Wasserkühler unterlegen. Ich hatte ihn übrigens selber mal. Der Kühlerboden des H70 sieht zum Beispiel im Vergleich zum Prolimatech Megahalems oder zu meinem Watercool X3 aus wie die Rocky Mountains

Mal ganz ehrlich, je länger ich den H70 hatte, desto unzufriedener wurde ich mit ihm. Die Kühlleistung bei voll aufgedrehten Lüftern liegt gerade mal auf dem Niveau von guten Luftkühlern bei gleichzeitiger Orkanlautstärke, und Silent-Betrieb war nicht möglich, weil dann die Kühlleistung überproportional in den Keller ging.

Also entweder etwas weniger Geld in einen guten Luftkühler investieren, oder noch etwas drauf legen und direkt eine richtige Wakü kaufen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> 6. Was soll ich nehmen: Kompaktkühlung oder Luftkühlung?
> 
> Die verfügbaren Kompaktkühlungen haben sich einem Luftkühler nicht als prinzipiell überlegen erwiesen. Dies liegt direkt daran, dass der Wärmetransport mittels Heatpipes auf den kurzen Entfernungen keinen Nachteil gegenüber einem aktiven Wasserkreislauf darstellt und dass die bisherigen Kühlungen nicht die Möglichkeit nutzen, übergroße Kühlflächen in Form von z.B. Triple-Radiatoren einzusetzen. Für die *Leistungscharacteristik* ist somit sowohl bei Kompaktkühlungen als auch bei Luftkühlern der Lamellenkörper entscheident. Bisherige Kompaktkühlungen setzen hier auf relativ engstehende und zum Teil (z.B. H70) auch tiefe Lamellen...


 
Schreibfehler 

Sonst aber eine gute Übersicht über die Fragen, die sonst immer gestellt werden 
Auf dass das Angebot auch genutzt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Der Ausfall beruhte auf einem kleinen Elektronikdefekt.... die Pumpe läuft doch wieder
> 
> Ich glaub nicht, dass ich es 4-6 Monate aushalte ohne wieder irgendwas an meinem PC zu basteln
> Und wenn nicht ist das ja möglicherweise Ergebnisverfälschend XD



Solange du die Pumpe bei deinen Bastelarbeiten nicht gezielt beschädigst...
Es geht einfach darum, ob gemoddette H70 auf ihre 50k h Laufzeit kommen, oder nicht. Wie der Mod aussieht ist da eigentlich erstmal wurscht - man müsste von weiteren Mods abraten, bis eindeutige Ergebnisse vorliegen.



> Naja bald kommt ja Bulldozer und dann fliegen mein Mobo und Prozzi raus und werden ersetzt


 
Das heißt ja nun nicht, dass man die Kühlung ändern müsste. Sind ja keine Luftkühler 




Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Mehr ist aber nicht immer gleich besser



Mehr Material in der Tat nicht (der Phobya-Kühler dürfte noch weniger Kupfer verbauen, als die Hxx), aber weniger Oberfläche schon. Man kann das z.T. durch andere Prinzipien ausgleichen - aber die Hxx wendet kein einziges davon an. (obwohl die Vereinigung mit der Pumpe imho förmlich nach einer integrierten Lösung schreit, bei der gar kein hoher Durchfluss mehr nötig ist, um für trubulente Störmung zu sorgen)



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Schreibfehler



*fix*



> Sonst aber eine gute Übersicht über die Fragen, die sonst immer gestellt werden
> Auf dass das Angebot auch genutzt wird.


 
Wenn alle Leute einfach nur noch aufs FAQ verweisen, statt Fragen in anderen Threads zu beantworten, dann muss es das wohl


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange du die Pumpe bei deinen Bastelarbeiten nicht gezielt beschädigst...
> Es geht einfach darum, ob gemoddette H70 auf ihre 50k h Laufzeit kommen, oder nicht. Wie der Mod aussieht ist da eigentlich erstmal wurscht - man müsste von weiteren Mods abraten, bis eindeutige Ergebnisse vorliegen.


Willst du jetzt ungefähr 6 Jahre lang von Mods an der H70 abraten bis mein PC die 50k Marke erreicht hat?


----------



## Uter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ Takei Naodar:
Vermutlich kann man ja schon früher davon abraten, wenn die Pumpe in ein paar Monaten kaputt ist. (Ich hoffe für dich, dass das nicht passiert.) 

@ ruyven:
Wie siehts mit anpinnen aus? Ist m.M.n. sinnvoller als die nicht mehr aktuelle Caseliste.

Allgemein:
Was ich mich schon länger Frage:
Was passiert mit den Spawas auf dem Board wenn man eine H70 installiert hat? Die Kühler liegen ja zwischen der dicken Radi und 2 Lüfter Konstruktion und dem Board, also in einer völlig lufttoten Zone (zumindest wenn man keinen Lüfter im Deckel hat). Bei Towerkühlern bekommen sie ja schon wenig Luft ab, aber hier? Und dann noch relativ starkes Übertakten? Weiß jemand ob es da schon Probleme gab?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> @ ruyven:
> Wie siehts mit anpinnen aus? Ist m.M.n. sinnvoller als die nicht mehr aktuelle Caseliste.


 
Die Caseliste da als Erinnerung - kann nunmal nur aktuell sein, wenn die Leute auf ihre Existenz hingewiesen werden.
Aber der hier bekommt jetzt auch seinen Pin, da wohl erstmal niemand mehr was ergänzen/ändern möchte.


----------



## Krabbat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo an alle,
hab das Gehäuse Codegen Briza 6099-CA, was keinen Platz für einen 120mm  Lüfter, wie er z.B. bei der Corsair H60 Wasserkühlung zu finden ist,  hat.
Dennoch bin ich gerade so am überlegen oder liebäugeln, ob ich mir so  eine wasserkühlung zulegen sollte. Damit soll meine zukünftige CPU (i5  2500k/i7 2600k/amd bulldozzer) gekühlt werden.
Natürlich soll die Cpu übertaktet werden (wie weit weiß ich noch nicht  aber hab z.B. gelesen, dass die h60 nen i7 2600k auch bei 5,2ghz kühlen  kann, wobei ich !allerhöchstens! 5ghz machen werde).
Die Frage ist jetzt zunächst: macht das grundsätzlich sinn mit der h60  und noch wichtiger: macht das sinn, wenn das gehäuse eigendlich gar  keinen platz für den 120mm lüfter hat, der ja direkt an eine außenwand  des häuses soll (evtl. direkt nach oben gerichtet unterm dach des  gehäuses). Das Gehäuse hat grundsätzlich zu allen seiten so kleine  luftlöcher (siehe bild) 
Es wäre für mich wichtig zu wissen ob  diese nicht direkt für einen lüftereinsatz konzipierten luftlöcher die  kühlleistung beeinträchtigen, weil vielleicht der luftstrom behindert  wird.
Normalerweise sind die löcher ja gößer und die verbindungen dazwischen kleiner, sodass nicht so viel im weg ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zum Bild: das ist das dach des gehäuses (also oben), das blaue ist ein  vorinstallierter 80mm lüfter, der müsste dann ja weg und stattdessen der  120er mit dem kühlblock dahin, dieser kunststoffeinsatz von innen, der  den 80mm platz festlegt, würde ich dann rausnehmen (oder nen 120mm loch  reinschneiden), am gehäuse selbst müsste man wahrscheinlich vier löcher  bohren, damit man von oben die vier befestigungsschrauben für die h60  kühlung reindrehen kann. Oder gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit das element, was jetzt momentan oben sitzt, gegen ein anderes zu ersetzen, was dann einen platzt (mitte oben) für den 120mm lüfter der h60 kühlung hat? Das wäre ja ne einfache lösung, nur ob es das gibt?  

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, denn grundsätzlich hätte die  wakü ja schon den vorteil, dass die kühlung eben so sitzt, dass die  abwärme direkt aus dem gehäuse gepustet wird und nicht erst ins gehäuse  kommt.

Nebenbei: Reicht das Corsair VX550Watt Netzteil eigendlich aus, um OC  auf 5Ghz beim i7 2600k zu berteiben? drann hängen noch 1 gtx 560Ti, 2  dvd laufwerke, mb, ram, hdd, ssd, und 3 gehäuselüfter. Oder bräuchte ich  da was stärkeres?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Man siehe den Fall über diesem Post..... ich habe mich mal ein "paar" Tage zurückgehalten um zu sehen wie viele in diesem Sammelthread
überhaupt aktiv antworten werden..... da kann man ja sehr viel Hilfe erwarten.....

mein Besonderer Danke geht an Uter ^^

Ich darf dich zitieren:


			
				Uter schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das machen würdest, aber ich würde in dem Sammelthread genauso persönlich und genau antworten wie hier."



Würdest du vielleicht.... aber dafür muss man Antworten....

BTW Hattest du eigentlich schon mal ne Kompaktwakü in Händen Ruyven? Nach dem was du sagt anscheinend nicht... Ich hatte schon sowohl normale Waküs in Händen als auch meine H70 die ich sogar umgebaut habe.....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sie leisten, weiß ich noch nicht, aber allgemein sind die Corsair Dinger für mich nervige Spamgeneratoren, die ich am liebsten im Luküforum sehen würde (nur sucht sie da niemand  ) - so sind sie hier in einem Sammelthread interniert.



Wer so über ein Thema denkt sollte nicht unbedingt eine FAQ dazu schreiben  das is zumindest meine Meinung....

So und jetzt verarzten wir mal endlich Krabbat.... hat ja lang genug gedauert.... 

Also ich würde dir folgende Variante empfehlen:

Oben solltest du wie von dir gesagt ein Loch mit Durchmesser 120mm rein machen, samt 4 Bohrungen für die Verschraubung (das "Lochgitter" bietet ansonsten zuviel Widerstand, da es ja mehr Blech als Gitter is  ).... und dann die H60 rausblasend montieren
von den 4 übrigbleibenden Montageplätzen für 80mm Lüfter solltest du ,mit deinen 3, den in der Seite rausblasen,den in der Front reinblasen und den Hinten Reinblasen lassen.... auch wenns irre klingt weil die Lüftströme ziemlich konfus sind, ist das meiner Ansicht nach noch die beste Methode wenn man die H60 in dem Gehäuse rausblasend montieren will....

Nur noch mal überdenken solltest du die 5Ghz...  oder ein neueres Gehäuse mit ner besseren Belüftung.. an sich dürfte die H60 wahrscheinlich ausreichen aber die besten Temps wirst du nicht bekommen.... wenn du das Geld hast hol dir ein besseres Gehäuse... denn mit warmer Luft arbeitet kein Kühler gut 

bei weiteren Fragen darfste mich auch ruhig per PM "nerven" Krabbat


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Hallöle liebe User... 

Naja, dann halt hier die fragen die ich so zu den H50 und co habe...

Einige kennen mich warscheinlich von meinem, nicht wissend extrea Thread den ich aufgemacht habe...

Bin ja mit beiden Augen am liebäugeln mit eines der hier erwähnten H50 o. co Kompaktkühlern.

Habe mir heute mal in de city, solch dinger mal real angesehen, und muss sagen sooo billig wie die auf fotos aussehen sind die nun auch weider nicht.
Aber es hängt auch viel vom Preislichen ab, was de für hinlegen kannst/willst.

Also ich persönlich deneke mal das sich son dingens gut in meinem neuen case machen würde.

Für die die es nicht wissen?

Mein neues systen besteht aus:

Is alles neu...

MB  Gigabxte GA 870A UD3
CPU  AM3  AMD Athlon X4 640
RAM  G.Skill Ripjaws 2x 4 GB DDR3 1333
Graka  PowerColor HD 6770
Case  Thermaletake VJ4000 V9 Black Edition
NT  Corsair TX 650 V2
HDD  500GB Sata2  zieht um
DVD RW & DVD Rom zieht um

Ach ja, OC hatte ich eigendlich nicht vor... würde auch nicht großartig was bringen...

Mein Arctic Cooler Freezer Extreme der bisher im alten system haust, macht eine cpu temp von guten 38-42 grad idle... mit einem AM2 Athlon 64 x2 4800+.

Die Kompakt WaKü sollte das aber mit dem neuen cpu doch auch locker schaffen können... oder?


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was is dein Preislimit?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also max 80.-Euronen... Wenns was gutes in der Preisspanne gibt...


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Noch ne Frage welche Version des Case hast du?

Thermaltake Global > Product > Chassis > MidTower > V9


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Es ist dieses hier... nix wildes...Thermaltake Global > Product > Chassis > MidTower > V9 > VJ400G1N2Z


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann rate ich eindeutig zu Variante 2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en-solche-wasserkuehl-dinger.html#post3051409

unter 80€ ist eigentlich nur die H60 wirklich empfehlenswert... über 80€ gäbe es als wirklich gutes Gesamptpacket die H2O-920


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Was kost das Packet? Des H20-920 ?


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ab ~85€
Antec Kühler H2O 920 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (0-761345-77086-6) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Joa klingt gut und wenns 10 Euronen mehr kost...hauptsache es taugt was...


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier mal ein Test
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...tkuehlung-antec-h2o-920-im-test-new-post.html


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ja den habe ich schon gelesen...
Da ich ja nicht vorhabe zu OC denke ich mal das der von dir erwähnte H20-920 locker ausreichen dürfte was die temps angeht....


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Locker?  Mit dem Teil kannste dann richtig Silent fahren  zumindest was die CPU betrifft


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Problem bei dir ist folgendes: 
Wenn du die nicht so stromhungrige CPU nicht übertaktest, warum willst du dann so einen großen Kühler? Der einzige Grund wär die Lautstärke, aber das ist gerade die Schwäche der Kompaktkühlungen...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dir ist folgendes:
> Wenn du die nicht so stromhungrige CPU nicht übertaktest, warum willst du dann so einen großen Kühler? Der einzige Grund wär die Lautstärke, aber das ist gerade die Schwäche der Kompaktkühlungen...


 

Wieso is das nen Problem?

Ich habe ja nur gesagt das ich es noch nicht vorhabe, erstens weil mein system ERSTMAL stabil laufen sollte, und ich mich dann noch in diese materie einlesen möchte!
Grund wes wegen ich solch eine Kühlung nehmen möchte ist, weil ich diese luftkühler zum ko...en finde.
Wenn ich dann mit OC was machen will, muss ich eh nen anderen besseren Kühler haben.
Und d ich dabei bin mir ein KOMPLETT NEUES System zusam zustellen, solls auch gut werden.
So das ich nicht gleich wieder los muss, wenn ich nun doch OC betreibe...

Ich habe nicht mal so die ahnung ob OC bei einem AM3 Athlon x4 640 so viel raus zuholen ist?


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welche Drehzahl strebst du an?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Welche Drehzahl strebst du an?



Was meinste damit? Verstehe den gerade nicht...


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie schnell sollen die Lüfer auf dem Kühler drehen? Was für Lüfter willst du? Willst du sie drosseln? Wie laut soll das ganze werden?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ah so...


Also mein Arctic cooler Freezer Extreme is recht laut...
Die Lüfter im neuen case haben eine echt gute wirkung, und sind sau leise...
Die drehzahl vom lüfter sollte schon zu regeln sein..weil ich finde die müssen ja nicht auf volldampf laufen wenns nicht sein muss...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Man siehe den Fall über diesem Post..... ich habe mich mal ein "paar" Tage zurückgehalten um zu sehen wie viele in diesem Sammelthread
> überhaupt aktiv antworten werden..... da kann man ja sehr viel Hilfe erwarten.....



Wie dir bei deiner sehr aufmerksamen Studie dieses Forums sicherlich nicht entgangen ist, hatte obiger User seine Anfrage bereits in einem seperaten Thread gestellt, dort antworten erhalten und ist mitlerweile dabei, sich eine H70 zuzulegen.



> Wer so über ein Thema denkt sollte nicht unbedingt eine FAQ dazu schreiben  das is zumindest meine Meinung....



Ich kann nicht behauten, dass es viele andere gibt, die eine schreiben wollen. Selbst die Verbesserungsvorschläge hier in diesem Thread halten sich in Grenzen, die anderswo liegen bei 0.
Und sorry:
Aber Produkte, die 80% der Moderationsarbeit in einem Unterforum generieren, machen einen Mod nunmal nicht glücklich.
Ich werd schließlich nicht nach verschobenen Threads und wiederholt beantworteten Fragen und geschlichteten Anti-Kompaktkühlungsflames bezahlt - sondern gar nicht.



> von den 4 übrigbleibenden Montageplätzen für 80mm Lüfter solltest du ,mit deinen 3, den in der Seite rausblasen,den in der Front reinblasen und den Hinten Reinblasen lassen.... auch wenns irre klingt weil die Lüftströme ziemlich konfus sind, ist das meiner Ansicht nach noch die beste Methode wenn man die H60 in dem Gehäuse rausblasend montieren will....



Du hälst es ernsthaft für eine sinnvolle Empfehlung, in einem System, dass mit Netzteil und CPU-Kühlung bereits zwei 120er ausblasend hat, zusätzliche 80er im Verhätlniss 2:1 ebenfalls rausblasen zu lassen?




AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Mein Arctic Cooler Freezer Extreme der bisher im alten system haust, macht eine cpu temp von guten 38-42 grad idle... mit einem AM2 Athlon 64 x2 4800+.
> 
> Die Kompakt WaKü sollte das aber mit dem neuen cpu doch auch locker schaffen können... oder?



Aufgrund weiterentwickelter Sparmaßnahmen sollte eine Athlon II X4 idle weniger Strom verbrauchen, als ein X2 4800+-
Das heißt, nicht nur eine Kompaktkühlung, sondern auch dein alter CPU-Kühler sollten das locker schaffen. Unter Last hängt es vom 4800+ ab. Den gabs mit TDPs von 110 W, 89 W und 65 W. Die 65 W gabs aber vor Dezember 2006 nur als gesonderte EE Variante - da damals schon Core2 den Markt aufwirbelten, tippe ich mal darauf, dass du ein etwas älteres System und mindestens die 89 W TDP Variante hat. Deren reale maximale Verlustleistung sollte ebenfalls nicht alzu weit vom 95 W X2 640 liegen.
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst und mit der Lautstärke deines aktuellen Kühlers zufrieden bist, würde ich es auf alle Fälle erstmal damit versuchen, bevor unnötig Geld ausgegeben wird. Ansonsten...




Uter schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dir ist folgendes:
> Wenn du die nicht so stromhungrige CPU nicht übertaktest, warum willst du dann so einen großen Kühler? Der einzige Grund wär die Lautstärke, aber das ist gerade die Schwäche der Kompaktkühlungen...


 
...schließe ich mich Uter an. Wenn der Sinn eines stärkeren Kühlers nicht in gesteigerter Abwärme (=OC), sondern in der Senkung der Lautstärke liegen sollte, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen nicht unbedingt die erste Adresse. Klutten hat mit in seinem letzten Testthread noch nicht geantwortet, aber wenn ich sein Diagramm richtig deute, dann können sich bei identischer Belüftung nur H70 und H2O 920, d.h. die dicken Doppellüftermodelle vom NH-D14 absetzen. Dabei verwendet Klutten eine extrem stark heizende CPU, die Oberlächenärmere Kühlblöcke schneller ins Limit treiben sollte und der NH-D14 ist (zumal mit 120 statt 140 mm Bestückung) noch nicht das Optimum unter den Silent-Luftkühlern.

Für eine genaue Empfehlung wäre aber trotzdem eine grobe Drehzahlvorstellung nützlich. Vergiss nicht: Einige Luftkühler sehen oft Drehzahlen im Bereich von 1500-2000 rpm als normal an, viele Wakühler verstehen unter einer leisen Kühlung etwas bei 400 bis max. 800 rpm. Für ersteren "leisen" Bereich ist eine H2O 920 sicherlich gut geeignet, für letzteren ggf. nicht.

Bezüglich OC: Ich glaube die Athlon II haben (für AMD-Verhältnisse) recht großzügiges Potential.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ich frage mich echt wo euer Problem ist?

Nur weil ich zur zeit nicht ans OC denke... da ich von der sache recht wenig ahnung habe... soll ich also mein eventuelles vorhaben sein lassen?! 
Dann frage ich mich wo ich denn dann bitte meine fragen stellen soll, wenn ich auch hir wieder falsch bin...oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Mal ne direkte frage an den TE und Uter... würde es überhaupt sinn machen den NEUEN CPU AM3 Athlon X4 640 zu OC ?
was würde da an mehr leistung drin sein?

Und zum OC... wenn system zusammen gebaut is, und im original takt stybil läuft, ja dann würde es ne überlegung meinerseits geben.
Will ja nix schroten...

Ach ja, die lautstärke is relativ zu sehen.


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Man siehe den Fall über diesem Post..... ich  habe mich mal ein "paar" Tage zurückgehalten um zu sehen wie viele in  diesem Sammelthread
> überhaupt aktiv antworten werden..... da kann man ja sehr viel Hilfe erwarten.....


Seine Fragen wurden mitunter von ruyven in seinem anderen Thread beantwortet und er hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet, also selbst schuld. 



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> mein Besonderer Danke geht an Uter ^^


Bitte, gern. 



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Würdest du vielleicht.... aber dafür muss man Antworten....


Muss ICH auf jede Frage antworten? Ich hab mich in seinem anderen Tread auch nicht gemeldet, weil seine Fragen schon beantwortet wurden. 



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Nur weil ich zur zeit nicht ans OC denke... da ich von der sache recht wenig ahnung habe... soll ich also mein eventuelles vorhaben sein lassen?!
> Dann frage ich mich wo ich denn dann bitte meine fragen stellen soll, wenn ich auch hir wieder falsch bin...oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


Jop, du bist hier richtig, aber was für ein Sinn macht ein 80€ Kühler, wenn man ihn noch nicht braucht und man einen für die eigenen Bedürfnisse passenden hat?



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Mal ne direkte frage an den TE und Uter... würde es überhaupt sinn machen den NEUEN CPU AM3 Athlon X4 640 zu OC ?
> was würde da an mehr leistung drin sein?


Limitiert deine CPU? Ich würde eher auf die Graka tippen.



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Und zum OC... wenn system zusammen gebaut is, und im original takt stybil läuft, ja dann würde es ne überlegung meinerseits geben.
> Will ja nix schroten...


Stabil läuft das System auch mit Boxedkühler.



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Ach ja, die lautstärke is relativ zu sehen.


 Stimmt, aber du hast meine Fragen nur z.T. beantwortet. Was für Lüfter hast du, die du leise findest? Findest du sie auch noch leise wenn die lauteren Lüfter angehalten sind? Du findest also die 1500rpm des aktuellen Kühlers zu laut?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein, du sollst dein Vorhaben nicht aufgegeben. Aber wenn du eine möglichst passende Kühlung für dein Vorhaben empfohlen haben möchtest, dann musst du uns schon sagen, was dein Vorhaben eigentlich ist.
Das Vorhaben "X4 640 @stock stabil betreiben" erfordert keine 80€ Kompaktkühlung. Das Vorhaben "X4 640 maximal übertakten bei dauerbetriebtauglichen Temperaturen ohne allzuviel Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke" passt schon wesentlich besser.

Ob es Sinn macht, die nagelneue CPU zu übertakten, hängt von deinen Leistungsansprüchen ab. Ausgehend von jemandem, der mit einem X2 zurecht kam, würde ich sagen: Vermutlich nö. Ausgehend von einen eigenen Ansprüchen (sehe bislang keinen Grund meinen Dualcore abzusetzen): Nö.
Aber es gibt auch Leute, die würden unter einem Hexacore gar nicht erst einkaufen gehen. Das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Wünsche und Ansprüche und nichts, was jemand, der eine Kühlung empfehlen möchte, beantworten kann - wie so oft bei Sätzen, die "lohnend" beinhalten.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

@ Uter...

" Stimmt, aber du hast meine Fragen nur z.T. beantwortet. Was für Lüfter hast du, die du leise findest? Findest du sie auch noch leise wenn die lauteren Lüfter angehalten sind? Du findest also die 1500rpm des aktuellen Kühlers zu laut? "

Also ich kann mein altes system nicht mit dem neuen vergleichen weil es alleine vom case her einen rieeesen unterschied ist.
Alte sys case  ChiefTec Dragon series, und das neue... Thermaltake VJ4000 V9 Black Edition...

Das neue case hat zwar recht große lüfter, aber die hört man recht wenig.
Meine Graka is eine HD 6770.

Ich achs mal so... wenn ich mit dem alten sys zocke dreht der olle Freezer voll auf und ackert alleine bei der alten cpu bei ca. 69-74 grad...kommt ja auch nen bissel auf die raum temp an.
Alleine aus dem grund will ich ne kühlung die die cpu gut kühlt, und nicht nur die bude zusammen schreit.

Klar gefällt mir der gedanke, mein sys zu OC und endlich nen sys mit leistung zu haben...
Nur muss da ja auch dann soweit der rest u.a. auch meinen eigenen ansprüchen passend sein.

Und wen der Freezer ( ja is neue wlp drauf ) schon beim längeren zocken so blöde warm wird, was wird dann mit dem neuen cpu werden ?

Also mein vorhaben is im grunde ganz einfach... Sys mit leistung, und auch die möglichkeit zum OC haben, da ich es eh machen werde...
Aber in der sache muss ich mich noch belesen...

Und wenn ich dabei bin mein neues sys zusammen zu stellen, wollte ich gleich alles passend haben, um nicht nachher wieder dran fummeln zu müssen.

Mit dem X2 musste ich zurecht kommen...Nicht wollen...das mist dingen...


----------



## Uter (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Alleine aus dem grund will ich ne kühlung die die cpu gut kühlt, und nicht nur die bude zusammen schreit.


 Das ist der Punkt: Die Lüfter vieler Kompaktkühlungen dreht meist mit 1500-2000rpm. Damit wird deine Temp deutlich besser, aber die extreme Lautstärke deines aktuellen Kühlers wird zum Minimum. Das lässt sich vermeiden, wenn du die Lüfter tauschst, das macht die Kompaktkühlungen aber noch teurer und die Leistung sinkt im unteren Drehzahlbereich deutlich.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich sage mal so, wenn die neue Kühlung meinem empfinden nach zu laut sein sollte?
Kann ich ja immer noch andere Lüfter einbauen / nachrüsten.

Ich habe nicht unbedingt das problem wenn der lüfter ne gewisse lautstärke von sich gibt, wenn der dann aber auch KÜHLT....
Weil ich finde 70 grad beim zocken.... Dead Space 2... und der aktuelle Kühler so richtig aufdreht, und so gering kühlt...is der definitiv nix für den X4 640
Naja, und klar habe ich schon oft ans OC gedacht, aber nicht mit dem X2 4800+... bei dem bringts nix...


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hälst es ernsthaft für eine sinnvolle Empfehlung, in einem System, dass mit Netzteil und CPU-Kühlung bereits zwei 120er ausblasend hat, zusätzliche 80er im Verhätlniss 2:1 ebenfalls rausblasen zu lassen?



Bitte nochmal lesen.... das Verhältnis is 1:2



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für eine genaue Empfehlung wäre aber trotzdem eine grobe Drehzahlvorstellung nützlich. Vergiss nicht: Einige Luftkühler sehen oft Drehzahlen im Bereich von 1500-2000 rpm als normal an, viele Wakühler verstehen unter einer leisen Kühlung etwas bei 400 bis max. 800 rpm. Für ersteren "leisen" Bereich ist eine H2O 920 sicherlich gut geeignet, für letzteren ggf. nicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich OC: Ich glaube die Athlon II haben (für AMD-Verhältnisse) recht großzügiges Potential.



Naja es geht....

	Takt		Name		VCore	Kühler					Board	
 	4410.61 MHz 	 Hyperhorn 	 1,65V 	 Kompressorkühlung (Singlestage) 	 Asus Crosshair III Formula 
 	3822.09 MHz 	 Ebula 	 	1,55V 	 Scythe Mugen 2 	 			Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P 
 	3808.28 MHz 	 ICH-PC 	 1,51V 	 WaKü 	 				MSI K9A2-CF v2 

	3750.11 MHz 	 Fury_x 	 1,42V 	 Scythe Kama Cross 	 			GA 770TA-UD3 


 	Takt		Name		VCore	Kühler			Board
 	3705.02 MHz 	 Schlomo 	 1,62V 	 WaKü 	 		ASRock A785GMH/128M 	CPU-Z
 	3600.28 MHz 	 Barnie 	 	1,46V 	 Scythe Katana 3 	 ASRock A780GM-LE/128M
 	3406.13 MHz 	 Waldfee4890 	 1,44V 	 Scythe Kama Cross 	 ASUS M4A78-EM



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt: Die Lüfter vieler Kompaktkühlungen dreht meist mit 1500-2000rpm. Damit wird deine Temp deutlich besser, aber die extreme Lautstärke deines aktuellen Kühlers wird zum Minimum. Das lässt sich vermeiden, wenn du die Lüfter tauschst, das macht die Kompaktkühlungen aber noch teurer und die Leistung sinkt im unteren Drehzahlbereich deutlich.



Deswegen habe ich H60 (günstiger) und H2O 920 (teurer) empfohlen.... bei beiden lassen sich die mitgelieferten Lüfter auf ein angenhmes Niveau drosseln.... dass Kompaktwaküs keine Wunder vollbringen ist ja bekannt.... aber ab ungefähr 1200-1300 U/min in Doppelbelüftung liegen sie mit einem sehr guten Lukü wie dem NH-D14 in etwa gleichauf und bieten immer noch Spielraum nach oben.... und zwar mehr als ein Lukü....

@ Te

keine Sorge du kannst bei beiden Kühlern die ich genannt habe die Lüfter ohne Probleme Drosseln.... bei beiden Kühlungen ganz leicht per PWM..


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Sry, das ich mich erst jetzte melde.
Nen bissel stress heute...

Also, wenn ich mein altes system los bin, hole ich mir die H20-920... und sollten die Lüfter mir zu laut sein werde ich mir andere besorgen...

Was meine aussage angeht, die ja hier anscheinend falsch verstanden wurde... Das ich mein neues systen erst stabil am laufen haben will, bevor ich mit OC anfange,
soll ganz einfach heissen... 
Das es generell stabil laufen soll, da es ja frisch zusammen gebaut wird, und es sich bestimmt noch so einige fehler melden werden...
Sofern diese dann behoben sind, wollte ich erst dann mit OC anfangen... Is doch logisch...oder?

Was kann ich beim OC vom X4 640 so rausholen an leistung?


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schau doch mal in die OC Liste der Prozzis da findest du Werte.... nimm aber nie die ganz hohen mit Dice und LN2 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...er-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen.html#post479194

Aber Vorsicht Prozzis sind unterschiedlich..... daran kannst du dich aber wenigstens orientieren....


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

So es wird also ds H20-920 werden wollen... 

Frage nur, wo bei welchem onlineladen is es günstig und der versand schnell?

Mein altes System wechselt nun in den nächsten tagen den Besitzer, und daher muss ich heute mal dumm fragen.
Muss ich beim Einbau des H20-920 auf bestimmte dinge dringend achten?

Wie sieht das beim einbau aus?

Mein neues case is ja nen Thermltake VJ4000 V Black Edition.
Soll ich den hiteren (Roten) Lüfter abnehmen un da das H20-920 Kühlkörperchen hin tun?
Oder wäre es eine möglichkeit das ding außen am case zu befestigen?
Kommt ja auf die länge der Schläuche an...

Bitte um hilfe, und ratschläge wie ich das am besten mache!

Danke...


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Soll ich den hiteren (Roten) Lüfter abnehmen un da das H20-920 Kühlkörperchen hin tun?


Wär sinnvoll.



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Oder wäre es eine möglichkeit das ding außen am case zu befestigen?
> Kommt ja auf die länge der Schläuche an...


 Ohne Sägen geht das nicht. Es kommt nicht nur darauf an, sondern auch um die Modularität. Bei einer richtigen Wakü kann man den Radi problemlos außen montieren.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also durchführungslöcher für schläuche hätte das case ja hinten...
Nur wie ich gesehen habe scheinen die schläuche nicht gerade lang zu sein...
Daher, wirds drinne bleiben müssen...

Ist eine gute Beschreibung mitgeliefert bei den dingern?
Meine wegen befüllung / entlüftung und co...


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Also durchführungslöcher für schläuche hätte das case ja hinten...


Und wie willst du da den fest an die Schläuche montierten Radi durch bekommen? Wie gesagt es kommt auch auf Modularität an. 



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Meine wegen befüllung / entlüftung und co...


 Hast du dir hier die 1. Seite durchgelesen?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, habe ich...

Nur habe ich das problem wenn mein altes system weg is... kann ich hier nicht ins forum...daher frage ich halt erst um nicht dann dumm da zu stehen... 

OK. wegen dem nicht nach aussen bauen können is ja nicht so schlimm.
Die erste seite habe ich mir durchgelesen...

Nur wollte ich wissen ob es eine gute beschreibzng in lieferumfang gibt?
Weil ggf. muus ich hier mal ne kopie  (schwarz auf weiis) machen.

Da ohne Funktionierenden PC nix mit internet is... 

Ach ja, gehört hier zwar nicht unbedingt hin, aber schneckt nur mein I net heute hier so?


----------



## Uter (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann müsstest du wissen, dass du Kompaktkühlungen nicht befüllen kannst/musst.

Der Einbau von den meisten Kühlern ist selbstklärend (finde zumindest ich). Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust, dann guck mal auf der Herstellerseite.

Heute ist das Forum hier wiedermal etwas nervig.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

He he he, nervig?!  

Bin in meiner Internet suche, auf das hier gestolpert...

Thermaltake 850i Prowater S775, K8, AM2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Was taugt das dingen?


----------



## Uter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gar nix. Finger weg von TT Waküs.

Für etwas mehr (10-20€) bekommst du eine richtige Wakü.


----------



## Takei Naodar (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Frage nur, wo bei welchem onlineladen is es günstig und der versand schnell?


Antec Kühler H2O 920 AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/information/page.html?articleId=857408
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...tec-Liquid-Cooling-System-H2O-920::16598.html

die 3 Shops kann ich empfehlen.... such dir den für dich passenden aus....


AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Muss ich beim Einbau des H20-920 auf bestimmte dinge dringend achten?



Es gibt wie bei jeder Kompaktwäkü 2 Dinge zu beachten.... Die Anschlüsse am Radi müssen nach unten sein und die an der Pumpe nach oben....
Ansonsten kannst du Probs mit Luft in der Pumpe kriegen.... es bleibt halt immer Fertigungsbedingt etwas Luft im System...
Den Rest hat schon Uter gesagt


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Gar nix. Finger weg von TT Waküs.
> 
> Für etwas mehr (10-20€) bekommst du eine richtige Wakü.


 
Der selben Ansicht bin ich auch. Mach net den gleichen Fehler wie ich. Hab mir ne h70 gekauft nur wenn du keine gute Gehäuse belüftung hast kannst dus gleich vergessn  (Push pull Prinzip)
Spar dir 2 Monate was zam und kauf dir eine CUSTOM wakü und wirst glücklich  - ich hab hab ganz 4 Monate gebraucht bis ich des Geld für meine Jetzige CUSTOM wakü zam hatte .......


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich besitze einen h50-kühler & ich hatte beständig immer idle temperaturen von 35c & unter last  45c. seit 3 tagen habe ich plötzlich temperaturen von 60c+ unter last. mir ist klar, dass die temperaturen noch im normalbereich sind. ich  frage mich aber dennoch, warum sie plötzlich so extrem in die höhe  gehen!
staub habe ich erst kürzlich beseitigt & der luftstrom ist, dank  kabelmanagement & guten lüftern, eigentlich auch optimal. 
ich hab die tage einen Enermax Cluster PWM draufgebaut, weil dieser durch mein window göttlich aussieht. ich befürchte fast, dass dieser schuld ist. 
oder kann ich das einfach auf die sommerlichen temperaturen schieben?

jemand ne idee?


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du den Lüfter gewechselt hast und dann die Temps deutlich gestiegen sind, dann wird es wohl am Lüfter liegen.
Die Cluster drehen afaik nur mit bis zu 1200rpm und das scheint in etwa die Grenze zu sein ab wann die Kompaktkühlungen deutlich an Leistung verlieren. Kompaktkühlung und leise ist und wird eben nichts...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!

Also bis ich das Geld für ne gute Custom WaKü habe, welche ich mir auch schonmal so zusammen gesucht haben, um zu sehen was die mich kosten würde...
Da wird es locker Dez 2011 werden.

Ich werde mir die H20-920 oder die H70... ist noch nicht ganz klar.

@ Pvt. Krabby...

Sind die Temp denn erst NACH dem umbau aufgetreten?

Mein altes system (wohne im Dachgeschoss) ist auch ganze 8 grad mehr... Raum Temps bei guten 23-26 Tagsüber.
Bist du ansonsten mit deiner H50 zufrieden?


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2011)

Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> ich besitze einen h50-kühler & ich hatte beständig immer idle temperaturen von 35c & unter last  45c. seit 3 tagen habe ich plötzlich temperaturen von 60c+ unter last. mir ist klar, dass die temperaturen noch im normalbereich sind. ich  frage mich aber dennoch, warum sie plötzlich so extrem in die höhe  gehen!
> staub habe ich erst kürzlich beseitigt & der luftstrom ist, dank  kabelmanagement & guten lüftern, eigentlich auch optimal.
> ich hab die tage einen Enermax Cluster PWM draufgebaut, weil dieser durch mein window göttlich aussieht. ich befürchte fast, dass dieser schuld ist.
> oder kann ich das einfach auf die sommerlichen temperaturen schieben?
> ...



Alle MINI waküs gehn bei hitze ein wenn die Lüfter net POTENT sind  Is bei meiner H70 genauso ^^ und die H50 hat glaubich nur einen also sollte da einer ein ordenliches VOLUMEN FÖRDERN.
Das Problem ist auf deinen neuen Lüfter zurückzuführen: Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM volle drehzahl schafft er ein volumen von 90,08 m³/h den druck wird auch weniger sein als bei den Boxed(h70).
Ein Tipp Meinerseits, wenns um Performance geht kann nicht die Sytech slipstreams 1900 rpm toppen - Wenn du Lichteffekte haben willst dann --> Enermax Apollish Vegas silber 120x120x25mm, 800-2000rpm, 56.51-143.72 m³/h
Glaub die Boxed(H70) haben unter max rpm 150 m³/h is ne diff von 60  m³/h + die heißen Temps is locker möglich ^^
Temp senkung: 2 x Lüfter im Push pull hilft auch bei der H50  - 
AJA immer Kalte Luft von draußen ansaugen, der Leistungsverlust ist sonst beyond normal. Performance config PUSH: Sytech slip stream 1900rp, pw/ Pull:Enermax Apollish Vegas silber



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> HI!
> 
> Also bis ich das Geld für ne gute Custom WaKü habe, welche ich mir auch schonmal so zusammen gesucht haben, um zu sehen was die mich kosten würde...
> Da wird es locker Dez 2011 werden.
> ...



Wenn du dir schon eine MINI wkü holst dann würd ich warten weil es ja in den Sektor ein paar Neuerscheinung gibt und wenn es eine werden soll würd ich zu Antec 920 greifen. Ist mit der h70 ident, nur kann man da die Lüfter bequem per Software steuern und configuriere  + die Lüfter der antec können bissl höher drehn was auch minimal bessere Temps bringt


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wegen der Temps mache ich mir im grunde keine gedanken...

"Mach net den gleichen Fehler wie ich. Hab mir ne h70 gekauft nur wenn du keine gute Gehäuse belüftung hast kannst dus gleich vergessn  (Push pull Prinzip"

Ich denke mal das mein gehäuse  Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 Midi-Tower VJ400G1N2Z - black

nicht solche Luftstau probleme haben wird... Oder?

Zu spät gelesen...wird die H20-920 werden...

Ach ja, da mein altes system morgen weg geht, muss ich mir halt ne neue Kühlung kaufen... Der alte Freezer Extreme sollte eh nicht ins neue system...der packt ja nicht mal den X2 4800+ richtig cool zu halten.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Wegen der Temps mache ich mir im grunde keine gedanken...
> 
> "Mach net den gleichen Fehler wie ich. Hab mir ne h70 gekauft nur wenn du keine gute Gehäuse belüftung hast kannst dus gleich vergessn  (Push pull Prinzip"
> 
> ...



Dein Gehäuse würde es schon schaffen nur muss dir klar sein das du dir mit einen Push Pull prinzip die heiße Lüft ins gehäuse holst ergo sollte dann dein seitlich und top Lüfter immer laufen.
Schau einfach wie sich die Temps entwickeln ^^
Bezüglich den mini Waküs: P/L wunder ist und bleibt ne antec 620 mit 2 Lüftern - Weiß net warum auf die Corsair so scharf bist aber die kaufen beim gleichen hersteller ein   indent ^^ 
Edit: wenn es ne H serie sein soll is sicher eine H60 = antec 620  und H70 = antec 920 - aber vergleich mal die Preise ^^
Edit2: Die einzige die aus der Reihe tanzt ist die H60 mit einen andren Kühlblock...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Naja, mir wurde die hier so zu sagen empfohlen, und ganz schlechte werte hat die ja auch nicht.

Aber is denn die Antec 620 auch mit den selben werten? Also leistung?

Da ich den (Roten) lüfter hinten abnehme, um da den Radi hinzupacken...große preis frage...würde die 620 Antec da vom maß dran passen?
Die Antec 620 is ja auch nen bissel günstiger... im vergleich zur H20-920

Kannst du mir mal bitte den link geben wo dier Antec 620 mit zwei Lüftern ist... finde den nicht

Ach ja, die Lüfter laufen eh immer, nur wollte ich die mit ner Lüftersteuerung betreiben.
Hatte die mal so, probe laufen gehabt, und wenn alle an sind und auf volldampf... sind fast nicht zuhören...die haben leistung.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

erstmal danke für die schnellen & hilfreichen antworten!

*@uter*: das hatte ich befürchtet. dachte ich wechsel den standart-krachmacher mal aus & gönn mir nen guten enermax. immerhin haben viele aus dem forum diesen lüfter auf den radiatoren. schätze die 'tollen' offenen stellen im rahmen sind für den h50 eher hinderlich, richtig? 

*@AMD vs Intel:* bisher war ich, mal abgesehen von der lautstärke des lüfters, recht zufrieden mit dem h50. unter diesen umständen bin ich allerdings dazu geneigt, das teil wieder zu verkaufen - an einen gehörlosen (oder jemanden, den der krach nicht stört). 
brauchst du noch einen h50, oder warum fragst du?

*@razzor1984: *danke für die lüftertipps. wenn ich allerdings 36db usw. lese, wird mir schlecht. zumal der enermax dazu auch noch fast 20€ kostet. kann man wohl nix machen ...


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Pvt. Krabby schrieb:


> *@uter*: das hatte ich befürchtet. dachte ich wechsel den standart-krachmacher mal aus & gönn mir nen guten enermax. immerhin haben viele aus dem forum diesen lüfter auf den radiatoren. schätze die 'tollen' offenen stellen im rahmen sind für den h50 eher hinderlich, richtig?


 Nur bei saugendem Betrieb. 
Naja da sieht man wieder den Unterschied zwischen normalen Wakü Radis und den Radis der Kompaktkühlungen. Wenn es die Radis der Kompaktkühlungen auch für normale Waküs geben würde, dann würde sie kein Mensch kaufen...


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Aber is denn die Antec 620 auch mit den selben werten? Also leistung?



Du solltest vielleicht mal die Tests von Klutten aufmerksamer studieren dann hättest du das hier gesehen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...picture421193-vergleich-620-920-2x-scythe.jpg



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Da ich den (Roten) lüfter hinten abnehme, um da den Radi hinzupacken...große preis frage...würde die 620 Antec da vom maß dran passen?



Theoretisch ja.... ich hab da auch keine großen Bedenken dass es nicht passen könnte... die Kompaktwaküs haben (außer H100) alle bis auf die tiefe des Radis alle ziemlich dieselben Maße....



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bitte den link geben wo dier Antec 620 mit zwei Lüftern ist... finde den nicht



 Gibt es nicht.... den 2ten Lüfter musst du selbst dran bauen... (selbst die Schrauben musst du noch extra kaufen für den 2ten ) und der mitgelieferte hat weder Tachosignal noch PWM Steuerung... also zum Regeln völlig ungeignet....


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> (selbst die Schrauben musst du noch extra kaufen für den 2ten )


Afaik haben die Schrauben keine metrischen Gewinde ---> teurer und aufwändiger ---> noch schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis.



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> und der mitgelieferte hat weder Tachosignal noch PWM Steuerung... also zum Regeln völlig ungeignet....


 PWM ist zum Regeln nicht unbedingt nötig. Bei guten Lüftern ist es m.M.n. völlig unnötig.


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> PWM ist zum Regeln nicht unbedingt nötig. Bei guten Lüftern ist es m.M.n. völlig unnötig.


 
Du weißt selbst dass die Radis der Kompaktwaküs eng stehende Lamellen haben und daher erst mit Lüftern mit >1200 U/min wirklich Leistung zeigen....
im Idle kann man die Lüfter aber auch mit <800 U/Min laufen lassen..... das ist nunmal Lautstärkemäßig ein deutlicher Unterschied... von daher ist Regeln Pflicht


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Klar, aber du kannst auch durch Spannung regeln (können afaik inzwischen auch die meisten Mb). Einen Slip Stream 1900 kann man per Spannung zwischen 900rpm (viele Luftkühler sprechen da schon von lautlos ) und 1900rpm (für die meisten dauerhaft unerträglich und schon ungesund) regeln. Damit ist der benötigte Drehzahlbereich ganz ohne PWM komplett abgedeckt.


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass man nur über PWM steuern kann.... über spannung gehts ja auch.... aber der mitgelieferte Lüfter der "620" hat nicht mal ein Tachosignal, sodass man ihn nur sehr schwer regeln kann (nur nach Gehör halt).... und darauf hab ich mich bezogen...

Achja und 900 U/Min sind wahrlich nicht lautlos, aber nicht so laut, dass es störend auffällt..... außerdem blendet das Gehirn ja schnell auch von selbst Geräusche aus.... je leiser (unterschiedlich bei verschiedenen Tonfrequenzen) desto schneller... deswegen kann m.M.n. man in diesem Bereich von "Semi-lautlos" reden


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja ausblenden und voll und ganz ungestört auf etwas konzentrieren können sind 2 paar Schuhe. 

Wonach regelst du sonst? In dem Fall geht es doch nur um Lautstärke und Kühlleistung, die Drehzahl ist völlig egal (höchstens hilfreich um sich die Einstellung besser merken zu können falls man mal etwas ändert und das wieder rückgängig machen will).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Nur bei saugendem Betrieb.



Bei den engen Lamellen der H70 dürfte ein nicht geschlossener Rahmen auch bei blasendem Betrieb einen großen Unterschied machen.
Davon abgesehen macht es oberhalb von 1000 rpm aber of eh keinen großen Unterschied mehr, welchen Lüfter man hat. Solange es keine ganz billigen sind, die zusätzlich Vibrationen erzeugen, wird der Lärm in erster Linie von der bewegten Luft erzeugt - und die will man, im Interesse der Kühlleistung, ja weiterhin bewegen.




Uter schrieb:


> Afaik haben die Schrauben keine metrischen Gewinde ---> teurer und aufwändiger ---> noch schlechteres P/L-Verhältnis.



Aquatuning verkauft mitlerweile unf-Schrauben und wenn man den einen mitgelieferten Satz zur Befestigung am Gehäuse nimmt, würde ich für die andere Seite sowieso Gummistecker vorschlagen.



> PWM ist zum Regeln nicht unbedingt nötig. Bei guten Lüftern ist es m.M.n. völlig unnötig.



Wenn man ne Steuerung hat. Die meisten Boards bieten aber eher PWM denn analoge Regelung (zumindest am zweiten und dritten Abgang und prinzipiell ist es -sauber im Lüfter implementiert- die bessere Form der Regelung. (Anlaufverhalten, Regelbandbreite, Wärmeentwicklung,...)




Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Achja und 900 U/Min sind wahrlich nicht lautlos, aber nicht so laut, dass es störend auffällt..... außerdem blendet das Gehirn ja schnell auch von selbst Geräusche aus.... je leiser (unterschiedlich bei verschiedenen Tonfrequenzen) desto schneller... deswegen kann m.M.n. man in diesem Bereich von "Semi-lautlos" reden


 
Nur weil du etwas bewusst kaum noch wahrnimmst, ist es nicht weg. Der Lärmstress und die Gehörschäden bleiben die gleichen, wenn du dich auf was konzentrieren willst, stört es weiter und etwaige Musik, etc. musst du weiterhin deutlich weiter aufdrehen, um sie gut zu hören.


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den engen Lamellen der H70 dürfte ein nicht geschlossener Rahmen auch bei blasendem Betrieb einen großen Unterschied machen.


Die Lüfterblätter verhalten sich gegenüber dem Rahmen ähnlich wie gegenüber der Ansaugseite. Warum sollte also Druck oder Durchsatz verloren gehen? Dann würde ja auch durch die ganz normale Ansaugseite Druck verloren gehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aquatuning verkauft mitlerweile unf-Schrauben und wenn man den einen mitgelieferten Satz zur Befestigung am Gehäuse nimmt, würde ich für die andere Seite sowieso Gummistecker vorschlagen.


 Warum sollte man sich eine Kompaktkühlung bei At kaufen, wenn es sie wo anders günstiger gibt?
Wie willst du an einem Radi Gummientkoppler anbringen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Lüfterblätter verhalten sich gegenüber dem Rahmen ähnlich wie gegenüber der Ansaugseite. Warum sollte also Druck oder Durchsatz verloren gehen? Dann würde ja auch durch die ganz normale Ansaugseite Druck verloren gehen.



Sicher?
Die Lüfterblätter eilen quasi nicht vorraus und Fliehkraft drückt die Luft eher nach außen. Allgemein würde ich von den paar Öffnungen keinen großen Unterschied erwarten, aber wenn dann eher, wenn sie gegen Druck blasen sollen.



> Warum sollte man sich eine Kompaktkühlung bei At kaufen, wenn es sie wo anders günstiger gibt?



Ich sag nicht, dass es toll ist, ich sag nur, dass es möglich ist.



> Wie willst du an einem Radi Gummientkoppler anbringen?



Drücken, Drücken, Drücken und -wenn der Platz reicht- mit ner Spitzzange oder Pinzette ein bißchen ziehen. Ansonsten würde ich den günstigen Alu-Dingern zutrauen, dass man die Befestigungslaschen auch einfach hoch- und danach wieder zurückbiegen kann.
(in Bezug auf Druckaufbau natürlich trotzdem keine saubere Lösung. Aber dem P/L-Gedanken angemessen wäre sowieso nur, einmal mit Tape um den Rand zu gehen, aber garantiert nicht Schrauben zu kaufen)


----------



## Uter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Die Lüfterblätter eilen quasi nicht vorraus und Fliehkraft drückt die Luft eher nach außen. Allgemein würde ich von den paar Öffnungen keinen großen Unterschied erwarten, aber wenn dann eher, wenn sie gegen Druck blasen sollen.


Ich habs jetzt mal an meinen Everest getestet. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich recht hatte, wobei ich den Radi mit einem Blatt etwas restriktiver gemacht habe (zu 100% kann ich es nicht sagen, weil der Luftstrom bei sehr hohem Druck bei meinem Airflow kaum noch spürbar ist, wobei selbst die Radis von Kompaktkühlungen deutlich mehr Luft durchlassen als ein paar cm² Magicool Radi (der Rest war ja verdeckt) und dann der Luftstrom wie gewollt war).
Dank diesem Test hab ich gemerkt, dass mein letzter Slip Stream angefangen hat ein nerviges Pipsen von sich zu geben (wenn das Gehäuse zu ist hört man es zum Glück noch nicht). 
Es wird Zeit, dass die 140er Multis erscheinen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Drücken, Drücken, Drücken und -wenn der Platz reicht- mit ner Spitzzange oder Pinzette ein bißchen ziehen. Ansonsten würde ich den günstigen Alu-Dingern zutrauen, dass man die Befestigungslaschen auch einfach hoch- und danach wieder zurückbiegen kann.
> (in Bezug auf Druckaufbau natürlich trotzdem keine saubere Lösung. Aber dem P/L-Gedanken angemessen wäre sowieso nur, einmal mit Tape um den Rand zu gehen, aber garantiert nicht Schrauben zu kaufen)


 Drücken, drücken, drücken und zack ist das Gewinde kaputt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also wenn das Gewinde nicht mal nem bissl Gummi standhält, dann war es nie eine Schraube wert


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Es ist bei mir nun die Antec H20-920 geworden, welche mir heute an kam.
Nur zu dumm das einer meiner neuen RAam's Defekt ist, und ich diese wieder zurück senden muss.

Aber wo ein wille ist, ist auch eine möglichkeit... habe mir nen güstigen 2GB DDR III 1333 Ram geholt, welcher NUR als übergang dient.
Bis meine 2x 4GB GSkill umgetauscht wurden.

Heute abend gehts erstmal dran, den Rechner zusammen zu bauen, und windows 64 Bit zu install...
Sollte das OHNE probleme klappen (was ich nicht glaube, is Windoof halt), werde ich mich heute nochmal melden...


----------



## BT83 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bringen eigentlich 2 Lüfter aneinander irgendwas?
Irgendwie kommt mir das seltsam vor aber es gibt Leute die sowas scheinbar so benutzen nur ist da wirklich ein Vorteil zu erwarten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nö. Es wird vielleicht ein bißchen mehr Luft bewegt, aber vor allem wird mehr verwirbelt. Das Lautstärke/Leistungsverhältniss sollte sich deutlich verschlechtern.
Besonders sinnlos erscheint mir die abgebildete Kombination aus Silentlüftern für 60 € und ner H50. Da hätte man echt nochmal 20 € drauf legen können und sowas hier kaufen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Wäre bei gleicher CPU-Temperatur vermutlich nur halb so laut.

Wenn man eine günstige Kompaktkühlung kauft, dann sollte man nicht noch nochmal soviel in Zubehör investieren müssen, um zufrieden zu sein.

Sollte irgend jemand aus unerfindlichen Gründen mit der möglichen Luftmenge im push/pull-Betrieb unzufrieden sein, kann er natürlich trotzdem mehr Lüfter montieren. Aber "möglich" heißt in dem Fall "2x 38mm 6000rpm" als Minimum.


P.S.:
Wenn man Bilder woanders klaut, dann sollte man wenigstens die Quelle angeben. Rechtlich besser ist ein einfacher Link auf die Quelle.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Es wird vielleicht ein bißchen mehr Luft bewegt, aber vor allem wird mehr verwirbelt. Das Lautstärke/Leistungsverhältniss sollte sich deutlich verschlechtern.
> Besonders sinnlos erscheint mir die abgebildete Kombination aus Silentlüftern für 60 € und ner H50. Da hätte man echt nochmal 20 € drauf legen können und sowas hier kaufen:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
> Wäre bei gleicher CPU-Temperatur vermutlich nur halb so laut.
> ...



Hätt ich heut mein Wissen (Basiswissn CUSTOM WAKÜ) wär mir ne H70 niemlas in den SINN gekommen.Mit den neuen Lüfis hab ich schon so an die 95 Euro hinblättert + ner geilen Lautstärke. Aber diese Gefühl das immer @ max RPM hervorkommt - als würd ne Boing 747 nen Landeanflug machen wird ja bald vorbei sein


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!


Sooooo, es ist vollbracht, meine H20-920 arbeitet im neuen system.
Macht laut BIOS und der Antec Software mal gerade 30 grad CPU und 33 grad system temp.
Wobei ichauch sagen muss, ich habe einen der riesen lüfter der an der seite ist und der oben ist am laufen sowie der 140mm vorne...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also meine HD5830 packt es mit Standart Spannung auf 1GHz Mal sehen was sich mit Sapphire Trixx noch so anstellen Läst xD


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

So, alleine Prime95 mit ner stundelaufen lassen bringt die wassertemp nicht höher als 43 grad, 
mit lüfterumdrehungen von schwankenden 1000 Uim... 
Oder is es nen auslesefehler, wegen der Temp?
Im Bios steht dann nach nem neustart, 47 CPU Temp... wobei das ja eigendlich dann recht gut ist... oder?
Und EasyTune6 da der HWM sagt auch fast den selben wert... 
Kann ich also davon ausgehen das der angezeigte wert ok ist?


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, alleine Prime95 mit ner stundelaufen lassen bringt die wassertemp nicht höher als 43 grad,
> mit lüfterumdrehungen von schwankenden 1000 Uim...
> ...



Hallo, also auch deine BIOS wird nicht die Kerntemp wissen nur die Temp welche direkt am Sockel ist !
Relevant wären die Kern Temps nur deine Temp sensor wie auch meiner wollen net 
Ich schätz mal dast so um die 55 grad kern temp haben wirst weil 47 grad bei 43 wasser temp is bissl zu Optimistisch^^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Naja, cool wäre es ja das mit den 47 grad und den wassertemp von 43 grad...
Ich habe ja nur gesagt was im BIOS und beim Antec Prog steht...

Aber selbst ne stunde Prime95 und um 55 grad denke ich mal sollte ganz ok sein...oder?

Ähm, ich habe mal Aida64 laufen lassen und die Temps kommen ja mal voll nicht hin... oder?
Und auch Everest Ultimate habe ich laufen lassen...
Wiekommts das Aida64 und Everest bei CPU Temp doch so unterschiedlicher meinung sind?
Was die Core Temps angehen würde sind die sich ja einig...


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Naja, cool wäre es ja das mit den 47 grad und den wassertemp von 43 grad...
> Ich habe ja nur gesagt was im BIOS und beim Antec Prog steht...
> ...


 
Damit ein sensor überhaupt funst müsste er einmal thoretisch geeicht werden nur das is da mal schwer Amd hat da besondere Probs^^. Auch AMd Overdrive gibt keine genauen werte ^^(Man könnte nen Pauschal offset wert ermitteln aber das is Amd wurscht ^^)
Jeder sensor liefert hex wert diese müssen von einem Prog interpretiert werden, nur weil es soviel verschiedene Progs gibt unterscheidlich Sensor typen usw... jeder kocht sich seine eigene Suppe dadurch ist es schwer ne genau Aussage zu treffen. Aber wenn du ne Wasser Temp von 43 grad hast kannst nu nie und nimme eben diese Core Werte haben. Kleb mal nen Temp sensor auf die Pumpe. Meine wird unter Prime 38 - 39 Heiß hochsommer sinds auch locker 40 + . Wenn die Sensoren keine realitischen Werte liefern, etweder billiges baumark Temp kaufen oder mit den Werten leben / net offset zambastln


----------



## XeonB (21. Juni 2011)

Kann ich die Lüfter der kompaktkühlung auch über meine Lüftersteuerung manuell regeln oder müssen die am CPU-Fan des MB angeschlossen werden, um automatisch zu laufen?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Anunfürsich ja , es kommt drauf ob die Lüfter einen 3 Pin stecker haben ^^ dann sollte es ohne probs gehen zb. Die antec 920 hat eine INTEGRIERTE lüftersteuerung welche in abhängigkeit temp Wasser usw es regelt(Über ne Spezielle Software). Da wäre eine analoge Steuerung sinnlos.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

@ razzor 1984 




razzor1984 schrieb:


> Damit ein sensor überhaupt funst müsste er einmal thoretisch geeicht werden nur das is da mal schwer Amd hat da besondere Probs^^. Auch AMd Overdrive gibt keine genauen werte ^^(Man könnte nen Pauschal offset wert ermitteln aber das is Amd wurscht ^^)
> Jeder sensor liefert hex wert diese müssen von einem Prog interpretiert werden, nur weil es soviel verschiedene Progs gibt unterscheidlich Sensor typen usw... jeder kocht sich seine eigene Suppe dadurch ist es schwer ne genau Aussage zu treffen. Aber wenn du ne Wasser Temp von 43 grad hast kannst nu nie und nimme eben diese Core Werte haben. Kleb mal nen Temp sensor auf die Pumpe. Meine wird unter Prime 38 - 39 Heiß hochsommer sinds auch locker 40 + . Wenn die Sensoren keine realitischen Werte liefern, etweder billiges baumark Temp kaufen oder mit den Werten leben / net offset zambastln




Temp kaufen oder mit den Werten leben / net offset zambastln .....wie sähe sowas aus?


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Fallst ne Lüftersteuerung hast gibts zb bei den Sytechs so kleine Temp sensoren "folien" die kann man super aufkleben. Im baumarkt gibts auch so kleine Thermometer aber schau was dir billiger kommt. 
Die Highendlösung is ein Laserpunktthermometer aber da sind ma dann in einem zu hohem Preisbereich angelangt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In Sachen CPU-Temperatur helfen einem beide nicht weiter.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Hm, ich finde in der sache müssten die Hersteller ne runde arbeiten das der Endnutzer auch reale werte mit Programmen auslesen kann.
Damit man wenigsten ggf. kommende hitze Probleme erkennen kann...

Ach ja, was Everest und Aida64 sagen ja komischerweise die selben werte wegen der Core Temp... wie kommt das?
Komisch is es auch das der selbe wert im BIOS steht....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Komisch: Drei Programme, die den gleichen Sensor auslesen, kommen zum gleichen Wert 
Und Überhitzung erkennen die Sensoren i.d.R. recht zuverlässig (zumindest bei Intel - mit AMD hab ich keine Erfahrung), aber dazu müssen sie weder eine absolute Temperatur richtig anzeigen noch 30-40 K weiter unten präzise messen.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dast nen Prozzi so einfach killst wie früher geht nimma so einfach  - In der Regel checkt der Prozzi wenns im zu warm wird und er TAKTET runter bis zur Notabschaltung .....
Bei den alten amd 2400+ war des leider noch nicht der hat sich nach ner sanften FSB - Anhebung in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet ^^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Naja, aber für die OC betreiben, wäre es doch mehr als hilfreich und auch sinnige die aktuellen und korrekten Temps zu wissen...
Aber das ist aml wieder typisch...  Das was man brauchen könnte, is nicht...

Ich werde aber mal schauen ob ich im netz nen Tempmesser finde, weil wenn ich mit OC anfange... Will ich wissen wanns brennzlich wird... und nicht das mir ggf. dann die CPU abraucht... Weil eigendlich wie es ja gesagt wurde sollte die sich ja ggf. selber regeln bis zum aus... nur was is wenn s nicht so is?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die einzige halbwegs brauchbares Methode, mit einem externen Sensor die CPU-Temperatur zu messen, erfordert das fräsen einer Nut in den Heatspreader...
Aber such ruhig, wenn du selber lernen willst.


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Du kannst deine CPU auch mit moderaten Temperaturen schon killen wenn du sie an/über der Grenze betreibst.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Als ob ich am MB oder CPU rumbohren würde... 
Sooo dumm bin bestimmt nicht...

Naja, mache ich mich aber noch weiter kundig... um ggf. was zu finden was mich zumindest ca. eine reale Temp anzeigt...


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab Amd ne mail geschrieben bzüglich der Temp Probleme (INTERNE SENSOREN). Bin gespannt obs überhaupt antworten und wenn schon obs des Prob eingestehen oder es an den MB hersteller abwälzen ^^


----------



## Malkolm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Antwort findest du im Netz auf diversen offiziellen Präsentationsfolien von AMD und Intel.
Eine genaue Temperaturangabe ist einfach kein Ziel, und von daher auch kein Problem.

Oder schreibst du IKEA auch eine Mail, weil man deren Bratpfannen nur sehr schlecht als Kuchenform nutzen kann?


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die Antwort findest du im Netz auf diversen offiziellen Präsentationsfolien von AMD und Intel.
> Eine genaue Temperaturangabe ist einfach kein Ziel, und von daher auch kein Problem.
> 
> Oder schreibst du IKEA auch eine Mail, weil man deren Bratpfannen nur sehr schlecht als Kuchenform nutzen kann?


 
Dann versteh ich nicht warum INTEL im stande ist anscheinden doch  "funktionstüchtig" Sensoren zu Produzieren und AMD den besagten Tempbug  negiert ^^
Progtechnisch wäre es sicher zu lösen wenn Sie endlich mal den genauen Fehler bekanntgeben.(Offset ..als lösung ??)
Sollten es wirklich falsche Interpretation von Hexwerten sein dann kann Amd  einen Patch entwickeln - aber es ist einfach nicht rentabel Millionen von Doller in einen Fehler zu stecken der sich nicht auf die Leistung  auswirkt.....Weil funktionstüchtig sind ja die Chips und wie viel %  betreiben OC ?
Ich finds einfach störend wenn ich mir Corewerte von 22 Grad anschauen  muss und die Raumtemp liegt bei 28 grad dann die pauschal berechneten 15  grad drauf und es sollte passen. Wenn dies überhaupt stimmt !
Jeder Oceler möchte wissn wie warm die einzelenen Cors werden ^^ 
Ich akzeptier nicht immer die standart Leier "Diese Sensoren wurden nie  dafür Konzipiert" ... Warum schafft es Intel ?? Sogar mein Via Prozzi  liefert gscheite Tempwerte und Amd hatte diese Problem schon früher ich  sag nur 2400+ 
Gutes Quality Management fängt an wenn man sich Fehler eingesteht und net diese als nebulös deklariert. Weiterer Schritt, Fehler finden und beheben aber Amd versucht gerade  BULLI fertig zu bekommen .Der (siehe TEST samples) auch von diesen "FEHLER" betroffen ist
Man kann nur Hoffen das AMD auch mal Demings 14 Punkte - Umsetzt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Intel hat genau die gleiche Fehlgängigkeit, nur greifen die meisten Leute auf die internen Register zurück, deren Werte schlichtweg an einer heißeren Stelle ermittelt wrden und die anschließend noch durch eine oft eher hoch gewählte Tjunc ref. weiter angehoben werden. Dadurch kommen selten Werte raus, die physikalisch unmöglich sind und das ganze erscheint plausibler - aber es ist es nicht. Man sollte eine Messmethode nie danach beurteilen, ob einem die Ergebnisse gefallen. Entweder die Methode taugt was, oder nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Is schon verständlich das auch intel nach einem ähnlich PRINZIP die Senoren verbaut wie Amd (INTEL erfindet ja das Rad net neu)  Wie schon von dir beschrieben, scheinen gewisse Mechanismen solche  PHYSIKALISCH unmögliche Werte bei Intel nicht so einafch aufzutauchen.
Ich wünsche mir einfach das Amd sich den Problem annimmt und eine  Defaultwert bestimmt oder eine patch bereitstellt. Aber keines der beiden  wird eintreffen weil es sich schlicht weg nicht rentiert ^^
Man kann nur hoffen das Sie es bei BD in den Griff bekommen haben!
Punkto genaue Messung, müsst man wie du auch schon in vorpost erwäntest  ein Loch in den Heatspreader der CPU boren und anschließend einen Sensor  von hoher Güte nehmen um halbwegs genaue TEMPINFOS zu erlangen ^^ (nur wer  macht das )


----------



## Wiesbadener (23. Juni 2011)

*Cool IT Eco mit Lüfter erweitern*

huhu,

Hab ne frage möchte denn Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT ECO - Advanced Liquid Cooling CoolIT ECO - Advanced Liquid Cooling 40094

mit 1 weiterm austatten und denn anderen austaschen, aber was für schrauben/befestigungen brauch ich da? :s
Sieht ziehmlich klein aus, hoffe das geht überhaupt!

Danke.


----------



## deckard-cain (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Cool IT Eco mit Lüfter erweitern*

Das geht problemlos, habs bei meinem Antec H2O 620 auch gemacht. Brauchst aber amerikanische Zollschrauben dazu, 32/4 glaube ich. Die bekommst Du auch in dem Shop.


----------



## Wiesbadener (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Cool IT Eco mit Lüfter erweitern*

kannste mir die ma zeigen finde nicht /


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was soll AMD da "patchen"?
Man müsste die Chips komplett umkonstruieren und statt auf Leistung, Stabilität oder Preis daraufhin optimieren, dass sie einen hochpräzisen Temperaturfühler beinhalten und statt robuster oder der Kühlung zuträglicher Heatspreader bräuchte man ein Package, dass eine möglichst präzise Eichung ermöglicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das is Marktechnisch nicht umsetzbar (zumindestens jetzt nicht) - bei intel High end Chips wärs vll denkbar weil wenn man schon 1000 euro für ne Cpu hinplättert , gibt derjenige vll auch noch bissl mehr aus ^^(is aber auch äußerst fragwürdig KOSTEFAKTOR!)
Meine überlegung per Patch stützt sich auf die Annahme das ich zwar nicht einen hochpräzisen Sensor habe aber vll unter Laborbedingungen einen Offset wert ermitteln kann der ein bisschen die Fehlgängigkeit kompensiert. Somit könnte anschließend zb Amd-Overdrive richtig die Sensoren interprädieren und eine Halbwegs annähern realistische Temperatur anzeigen (Genügt ja mit +/- 5 Grad)  
Mich nervt nur die jetztigen 21 Coretemp bei 27 grad Raumtemp.Das müsste man doch lösen können. Weiters wird es auch, sollte man so einen Offset wert ermittelt haben, auch nicht 100% genau sein aber, immerhin relitätsnaher als wenn man die Ausgangswerte betrachtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich denke mal, dass die allgemeinen Vorgaben schon einen derartigen Offset beinhalten (ob Asus den dann auch nutzt oder nochmal ein bißchen im BIOS nachkorrigiert...). Aber das hilft eben nicht gegen die große Serienstreuung in der Fertigung und die allgemein schlechte Messgenauigkeit eines derartigen Sensors, insbesondere weit ab seines primären Einsatzgebietes. Wie gesagt: Ein Gerät zur Temperaturmessung muss wesentlich sorgfältiger konstruiert und gefertigt und dann einer Mehrpunkteichung unterzogen werden, um brauchbare Werte zu unterhalten.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Is logo das in den Prozis keine Sensoren von hoher güte verbaut werde und demensprechen auch "anders" skalieren.
Da ich aus der Elektrotechnik komm mal in kleines BSP: Überspannungsschutz ein billiger ausm Baumarkt um 20 euro is ne ART nerven beruhigung.
Wenn dann richtig mit Trenntraffo  so ähnlich is es auch bei den Prozzi-Tempsensoren  - Die Temperatur ist nie 100% sicher aber es würde methoden geben nur diese sind beyond des Leistbaren

Edit: Wegen dem MB - mei Asrock spinnt leider auch bezüglich der Temps machmal lifern die sensoren auch keine werte dann heißts Neustarten ^^
Aber sonst ,liegen zumindesten die MB - CPU temp und die Offste Core temp nach 2 stunden Prime annähernd gleich auf +/- 2 Grad


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Cool IT Eco mit Lüfter erweitern*



Wiesbadener schrieb:


> kannste mir die ma zeigen finde nicht /


 
Hier wirst du fündig  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel 94578


----------



## Wiesbadener (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

huhu, 

Suche schrauben 2 lüfter an denn CoolIt eco dran zu schrauben nur weiß ich nicht welche?
Kann mir einer welche linken?

Dankeschön


----------



## XeonB (26. Juni 2011)

Hi
Will mir eine kommende h100 zulegen. Welche silentlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen und lassen die sich dann auch über den Regler auf der Pumpe steuern?


----------



## HAWX (26. Juni 2011)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Will mir eine kommende h100 zulegen. Welche silentlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen und lassen die sich dann auch über den Regler auf der Pumpe steuern?



Noiseblocker PL2


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Wiesbadener schrieb:


> Suche schrauben 2 lüfter an denn CoolIt eco dran zu schrauben nur weiß ich nicht welche?
> Kann mir einer welche linken?


 
Das dürften nicht-metrische Gewinde sein - in Deutschland nur sehr schwer zu bekommen. Würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, auf der nicht-Befestigungseite mit Gummisteckern zu arbeiten. Wenn das Blech dünn genug und der Abstand zu den Lamellen groß genug ist, kann man auch (einmalig) selbstschneidene Schrauben nehmen.
Ansonsten hilft nur aufbohren und z.B. M4 reinschneiden.



XeonB schrieb:


> Hi
> Will mir eine kommende h100 zulegen. Welche silentlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen und lassen die sich dann auch über den Regler auf der Pumpe steuern?


 
Afaik regeln die über PWM -> stark eingeschränktes Angebot im Bereich hochwertige Lüfter. Sycthes Kama Flex PWM sollte gehen und er hat das gleiche, hochwertige Lager, wie die alten S-Flex


----------



## Wiesbadener (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke für die antwort.

und welche Gummistecker zB?4

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Alpenfoehn-Case-Spaetzle-4-Stueck::10344.html ?


----------



## XeonB (26. Juni 2011)

Afaik regeln die über PWM -> stark eingeschränktes Angebot im Bereich hochwertige Lüfter. Sycthes Kama Flex PWM sollte gehen und er hat das gleiche, hochwertige Lager, wie die alten S-Flex [/QUOTE]

Ja über CPU- Fan Anschluss, oder?
Aber auf der Pumpe der neuen h80 und h100 ist ein Regler um die Umdrehungszahl zu regeln geht das dann auch mit jedem Lüfter?


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Hi
> Will mir eine kommende h100 zulegen. Welche silentlüfter würdet ihr empfehlen und lassen die sich dann auch über den Regler auf der Pumpe steuern?


Ich würde vor dem Kauf Tests abwarten. Ein 240er Radi dürfte zwar recht gute Leistung versprechen, trotzdem ist es fraglich, ob er im wirklich leisen Bereich mit einem guten Luftkühler mithalten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das dürften nicht-metrische Gewinde sein -  in Deutschland nur sehr schwer zu bekommen. Würde an deiner Stelle  versuchen, auf der nicht-Befestigungseite mit Gummisteckern zu arbeiten.  Wenn das Blech dünn genug und der Abstand zu den Lamellen groß genug  ist, kann man auch (einmalig) selbstschneidene Schrauben nehmen.
> Ansonsten hilft nur aufbohren und z.B. M4 reinschneiden.


Afaik bekommt man solche Schrauben bei At, ob das mit den Gummisteckern klappt bezweifel ich immernoch...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Afaik  regeln die über PWM -> stark eingeschränktes Angebot im Bereich  hochwertige Lüfter. Sycthes Kama Flex PWM sollte gehen und er hat das  gleiche, hochwertige Lager, wie die alten S-Flex


 Naja, Black SilentPro und Multiframe gibt es auch mit PWM.


----------



## Wiesbadener (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

AT? :s


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Wiesbadener schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Suche schrauben 2 lüfter an denn CoolIt eco dran zu schrauben nur weiß ich nicht welche?
> Kann mir einer welche linken?
> ...


 

Habs schon einmal gepostet da hast Schrauben für deine AMI norm UNC... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel 94578
Suche nach der gleichen Bezeichnung im AT shop


----------



## Wiesbadener (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich kauf mir jetzt die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel 94578

Das sind die dann ganz sicher?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Wiesbadener schrieb:


> Also ich kauf mir jetzt die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStck) - black nickel 94578
> 
> Das sind die dann ganz sicher?


 
Ich zitiere nur :



deckard-cain schrieb:


> Das geht problemlos, habs bei meinem Antec  H2O 620 auch gemacht. Brauchst aber amerikanische Zollschrauben dazu,  32/4 glaube ich. Die bekommst Du auch in dem Shop.


 
Also so daumen mal pie werden 30 mm Schrauben passn weil 25mm hat da Lüfi bleiben 5mm Schraubengewinde  ^^
Das Amerikanischegewinde (UNC) ist dem Metrisch sehr nahe. Müsste wie schon vorposter erwähnten theoretisch auch mit nen selbstschneider möglich sein ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Wiesbadener schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort.
> 
> und welche Gummistecker zB?4
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Antivibration Parts » Alpenföhn Case Spätzle - 4 Stück ?



Ich hab selbst noch keine durchprobiert. Generell so kurz wie möglich, denn vor den Lamellen wird das sowieso problematisch. Iirc Sharkoon hatte mal welche, die aus zwei Teilen bestanden und die zusammengesteckt wurden.




Uter schrieb:


> Afaik bekommt man solche Schrauben bei At,


 

und wenn man nicht so blöd wäre, den Link zu "Seite 2" zu übersehen, dann käm man auch nicht auf die Idee, dass es die nicht mehr gäbe 
Ist 6-32 eigentlich das gleiche Gewinde, wie bei Festplatten?


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist 6-32 eigentlich das gleiche Gewinde, wie bei Festplatten?


 Also 100% sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich glaube meine hat M3. (Dank der Entkopplung brauche ich aber keine Schrauben.)
Mess doch einfach nach, UNC 6-32 liegt zwischen M3 und M4.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Festplatten haben definitiv kein metrisches Gewinde - und da außerhalb des metrischen Raumes durchaus verschiedene Gewinde ähnlichen Durchmessers existieren, wären mir "ist weder M3 noch M4" auch nicht genug. (zumal die Festplattenschrauben definitiv nicht >3 mm Außendurchmesser haben)


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hast recht, M3 ist es def. nicht (wie geschrieben dank Entkopplung ist es bei mir nicht so wichtig). Afaik ist aber nichts so verbreitet wie M oder UNC und laut mdpc haben wirklich alle Festplatten UNC 6-32.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genau das wollte ich wissen - das alle das gleiche Gewinde haben, war mir klar, aber ich wusste nicht mehr, was für eine Größe es genau war.

Und danke für den Link, ich suche schon länger nen Laden, der Festplattenschrauben in etwas größerer Länge anbietet


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn ma schon beim "Schrauben" Thema sind reicht es wenn ich mir die M3 schrauben auf 5mm Kürze für die 360 radi befestigung im HalfX Case ? Möcht schon alles vorbereiten ^^ (Im Bauhaus hatte sie keine 5mm mehr vll fahr ich am wee zum ZGONC die haben fast alle Längen - schau ma mal wie viel noch im TANK ist )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schrauben kann man kürzen, kein Thema (<10mm ist wirklich selten) - ob du M3 hast, musst du wissen.


----------



## Malkolm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Beim kürzen von Schrauben aber darauf achten, dass du dir den untersten Gang nicht zerstörst, sonst bekommst du Probleme mit deinen Custom-Schrauben 
Schrauben sollte man am Besten nur im eingedrehten Zustand kürzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Einfach die letzten Zehntel Feilen, dann kriegt man auch saubere Gänge.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2011)

Man kann das Gewinde doch einfach nachschneiden und den ersten Gang anfeilen.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich werd am wee eh zum ZGONC fahrn bin zwar schon im Rotenbereich der Tankuhr, aber der BENZINPREIS KILLT MICH grad - Falls die nix haben werd ich in schaun ob des kürzen hinhaut - (erinnert mich an 1.HTL U STAHL bearbeiten + Gewinden schneiden)


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ähm, als ne dumme frage... aber lieber fragen... 
Also ich habe ja die H20-920... und diese hat ja so eine nette LED Beleuchtung im Pumpenkopf...
So wenn nun der PC aus ist, leuchtet die noch weiter, weiter, und weiter... also dauer on...
Bisher habe ich immer das NT hinten aus gemacht, was aber mal sowas von nervt.
Ich weis auch das man mit der Antec Steuersoftware die ausmachen kann... die LED...

Meine frage, macht es denn dem Pumpenkopf nix aus wenn der immer Strom bekommt?
Oder muss ich den rechner immer ganz Strom aus machen also komplett... 

Will halt nicht das da was hin geht auf dauer...
Die ganze sache wird ja mit nem USB stecker auf'm MB verbunden, und ALLE USB anschlüsse haben immer saft...


----------



## D@rk (30. Juni 2011)

*Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Hey Leute,

Ich habe gestern den neuen PC meiner Freundin zusammen gebaut.
Bei der Installation von der Corsair Backplate auf dem Motherboard hat mich verwundert, das die schrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer noch wachlich sind und sich etwas bewegen lassen.
Nachdem ich dann die "PUMPE" auf den CPU gesetzt habe war eigentlich alles relativ stabiel.


Das waren dann die ersten Temps:

I5 2500k unbelastet (bios)

Raumtemperatur : 27°c
CPU Temperatur : 40,5 ~ 41°c


Der Radiator ist ins SUGO SG02W-F gestellt, das ich da nicht 100% leistung bekomm weiß ich. Der Lüfter bläst durch den Radi nach draußen.

Mfg


----------



## Creep1972 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Die Temp´s sind klasse, unter Last werden sie aber etwas steigen. Wenn Sie unter Volllast auf 60 C. und mehr gehen, dann musst du Dir Sorgen machen. Und außerdem soll es ja nur aufliegen du willst ja die CPU nicht zerquetschen. Lass den Rechner mal über Nacht laufen und lass mal ein Monitoring Programm mitlaufen. Am nächsten Morgen checkst du einfach nochmal wie die Temps sind im Monitoring. Zu diesem Zweck stellst Du das Programm so ein, das es alle 15 Minuten ein Protokoll erstellt.
Gruß, Creep


----------



## D@rk (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Alles kla, werde ich am wochenende mal durchführen.
Hätt aber nicht gedacht das die temps "klasse" sind. Fand die jz aufem ersten blick etwas hoch.


----------



## fuSi0n (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Unbelastet ist absoluter Quatsch anzugeben. Nur last temps haben eine mehr oder weniger geringe aussagekraft.
Was hast du von einer h60 erwartet ? Sie hat nunmal nicht mehr Fläche als ein guter Luftkühler. Wann kommt das endlich mal an, dass die Dinger recht wenig gemein mit meiner WaKü haben.


----------



## D@rk (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Unbelastet ist absoluter Quatsch anzugeben. Nur last temps haben eine mehr oder weniger geringe aussagekraft.
> Was hast du von einer h60 erwartet ? Sie hat nunmal nicht mehr Fläche als ein guter Luftkühler. Wann kommt das endlich mal an, dass die Dinger recht wenig gemein mit meiner WaKü haben.


 
Das ist mir vollkommen bekannt und ich vergleiche die h60 keines wegs mit einer echten wakü.
Nur ich hatte öffters gelesen das der boxed kühler auf 36°c kühlt und die corsair müsste ja besser sein als son boxed kack..


----------



## Malkolm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Probleme wird das nicht verursachen. Die Pumpe selbst steht ja im Standby nicht im Saft, lediglich die Elektronik bekommt ein wenig der Standby-Versorgung. Typische Strommengen für solche LED sind 1-2mA, also nichts, was irgendwo irgendwas kaputt machen könnte.

Trotzdem solltest du dir aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen überlegen, ob du nicht deine ganzen Elektrogeräte an eine Steckdosenleise hängst, die du nur bei Bedarf einschaltest


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Naja, die LED ahabe ich jetzt erstmal abgeschaltet, und damit bekommt die ja keinen saft mehr... laut Antec sei es nicht schlimm,
wenn die an wäre, und der PC aus... 
Es würde nix passieren können... naja... 

@ Malkolm....

" Trotzdem solltest du dir aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen überlegen, ob du nicht deine ganzen Elektrogeräte an eine Steckdosenleise hängst, die du nur bei Bedarf einschaltest "

Das habe ich so schon lange, nur wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste ausschalte, is alles aus...und da dann der Fernseher und co mit drüber laufen is dann nix mit Fernsehen oder so...
Wenn ich für einige stunden nicht da bin, mache ich eh den PC ganz aus, und de TV auch...

Und jedesmal den Rechner vorziehen und den dann asuschalten... Das nervt halt rechr dolle...

Daher war meine frage... ob es was ausmacht wenn die Pumpe u.co nach dem ausschalten immer noch was an saft bekommt...


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Ja das macht der Boxed Kühler auch...... aber bei ganz andern U/min und ner mind. 7 Grad niedrigeren Lufttemp ^^ spätestens unter Last dürftest du DEUTLICH Abstand zum Boxed Kühler sowohl in Sachen Lautstärke als auch in Temperatur haben.....

@fuSi0n 

Wodurch definierst du denn eine Wakü? Also ich definere Sie als Kühlung die Wasser als Transportmedium für die Abwärme zur Kühlfläche nutzt....


----------



## Uter (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

@ Takei:
Die def. Frage gab es schon oft genug... 
Fazit: Du magst die Kompaktkühlungen, die meisten mit richtiger Wakü mögen sie nicht...


----------



## Takei Naodar (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair H60 Backplate wackelt*

Falsch ich mag Kompaktkühlungen nicht.... nur die von Corsair weil diese noch modifizierbar sind.... und das is Fakt und keine Fiktion 
Und ich steh nun mal auf Unique..... und ne normale Wakü is nunmal nicht Unique.... du kaufst alle Teile, setzt zusammen und fertig is..... gut is bei ner MOD-H70 nicht unbedingt viel anders, wobei du hier nichts hast was Standard entspricht halt...... und du musst besondere Vorsicht walten lassen..... im Gegensatz zu "normalen" Wakü Sachen, die ja mittlerweile schon darauf optiemiert sind, dass sie sogar Halb-DAUs zusammensetzen können....


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mal ein Kleines Bsp: Wir in Österreich sind ja im vergleich zu Deutschland recht klein. Würden alle Österreicher das Standby bei allen Technischen Geräten unterbindne könnt ma uns ein Wasserkraftwerk sparen dann rechne das mal auf Deutschland hoch (wie viele Atommeiler??)
Weiters müsste man auch an die Hersteller appelier - STANDBY muss abschaltbar sein per 2poling schalter

Edit: Mein zweit Pc zieht mal im nur ausgschaltetm Zustand  11wat ^^  - Hab aber nen TRENNTRAFFO + Steckerleiste weil nochmal vernichtet mir ein BLITZ net 250 HW 
Meine nexten NTs werdn alle nur 80 PLUS Platinum haben - Heute is schon so viel machbar 90% Effizients + bissl mehr ^^Is zwar schweine Teuer aber mal ne Überlegung wert ...............


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Früher war es mal üblich, dass man die STB-Versorgung für USB/PS/2 via Jumper an- und abschalten kann. Aber Jumper sind heute ja BÖSE und da man offensichtlich sogar damit werben kann, besonders viel Strom rund um die Uhr an die USB-Ports zu liefern... 
Nervt mich bei meinem Gigabyte auch tierisch, besonders da meine Maus nicht in den sparsamsten Modus schaltet, solange der Sender noch Strom bekommt. Hat die Akkulaufzeit bequem halbiert.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ja so sehe ich das auch... Finde es echt recht blöde das die USB Anschlüsse nach dem Ausschalten immer noch Strom haben...
Ich schalte die Antec LED nun vorm Runterfahren immer ab, und gut is... 
Komisch is nur wenn mein PC aus ist hat die Maus USB und meine Funktastatur an USB null saft...
Stecke ich aber mein Handy dran, wirds geladen...  

Naja, abends und wenn ich mal länger nicht da bin schalte ich's NT Kmplett ab...


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wegen den NTs wenn ma wirlich will das null Strom fliest Schalter am hintern NT umlegn (mittleweile sind diese ja schon zweipolig^^)
Für alle Paranoiden wie ich  die panische Angst vor Überspannung haben ist die einzige Lösung der Trenntraffo + Steckerleiste.


----------



## Marcus1970 (14. Juli 2011)

*Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

Hallo Leute,
habe mir heute die H 80 verbaut.

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack .
P.S. Hatte zuvor die H 60 verbaut,die ca. 6-8 Grad höhere temps hatte.

Bild zeigt Stabilitätstest AIDA 
Die ersten 6 Minuten in Minimaleinstellung der beiden Lüfter. ( Kann mann direkt an der Pumpe digital anwählen.) Silent / Standard und Maximal.
Im Silentmode sind die beiden Lüfter nicht zu hören.. Coretemps um die 60-63 Grad
Für mich mich 4200MHZ ein super Ergebniss.
Ab der 6 Minute hab ich dann auf Standard gestellt.(ca. 2000UmDrehungen/Min). Coretemps lagen da zwischen 53-56 Grad.
(Siehe Kurve die leicht abfällt.

Also ich hatte noch keine Bessere konventionelle CPu Kühlung.)

Hab den Kauf nicht bereut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

1,3v für 4,2Ghz?


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Das freut mich für dich

Also zu empfehlen?


----------



## Marcus1970 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

Absolut...Kann ich nur Empfehlen. 

Zur Ergänzung: Raumtemp. waren 25,4 Grad

P.S: 1.3V zu viel bei 4,2GHZ?


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Wie viel rpm liegen in dem "Silent Mode" an?


----------



## Marcus1970 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

so um die 1500 und nicht zu hören. ( auch ohne headset...lol )


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Gut, wird gekauft


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

Marcus1970 schrieb:
			
		

> so um die 1500 und nicht zu hören. ( auch ohne headset...lol )



Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
Kein mir bekannter Lüfter ist bei 1500rpm lautlos! Bei mir beginnt der lautlose Abschnitt erst bei ca 600-700rpm.
Ich nehme mal an der Rest in deinem Case ist schon relativ laut...
Denn bei 1500rpm ist die Temp kein Wunder...


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

1500 - "silent"
2000 - "standard" 

Alles klar, wieder keine Neuerung bei den Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Marcus1970 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*



HAWX schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> Kein mir bekannter Lüfter ist bei 1500rpm lautlos! Bei mir beginnt der lautlose Abschnitt erst bei ca 600-700rpm.
> Ich nehme mal an der Rest in deinem Case ist schon relativ laut...
> Denn bei 1500rpm ist die Temp kein Wunder...


 
Meinst ich flunker hier.
Hab nen Thermaltake Armor mit 25cm Lüfter an der Seitenwand (Bigtower)
Vorne 2 x120cm Einlass(Zalmann) die drehen auf 1500 und sind die einzigen hörbaren Lüfter 
Hinten oben einen 96mm Lüfter Über H80
Oben einen Bequit 120mm 
Meine EVGA ist mit dem Arctic Colling Accelerator Plus bestückt.
Alle Lüfter au?er Grafik steuere ich über meine Zalman Lüftersteuerung.

Und wenn ich sage das die Corsair Lüfter in der Silenteinstellung nicht hörbar ist dann ist dem auch so...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*

Jeder empfindet "nicht hörbar" anders.
 Ich höre meine 120er Lüfter auch schon ab ca. 600 - 700 RPM, einfach deswegen, weil sie Luft bewegen.
Die Temperaturen sind völlig i.O., würden aber bei den o.g. Drehzahlen deutlich nach oben gehen; ergo ist die Kühlung für "Freaks" wie mich kaum nicht empfehlenswert .


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Marcus1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst ich flunker hier.
> Hab nen Thermaltake Armor mit 25cm Lüfter an der Seitenwand (Bigtower)
> Vorne 2 x120cm Einlass(Zalmann) die drehen auf 1500 und sind die einzigen hörbaren Lüfter
> Hinten oben einen 96mm Lüfter Über H80
> ...



Lautstärke ist eine sehr subjektive Sache.
Jeder empfindet eine Lautstärke anders.
Bei mir im PC sind die Festplatten mit Abstand am lautesten.
Alles andere ist zumindest soweit gedrosselt, dass ICH es nicht mehr höre. In meinem Fall sind es ca 600-700rpm.
Ich kann dir sagen, dass ich die Corsair hören würde, wenn der Rest deines Computers nicht lauter ist. Ein Lüfter bei 1500rpm erzeugt halt ein Luftrauschen, dass ich wahrnehme.
Selbst die teueren Noiseblocker erzeugen bei 1500rpm für mich "lärm".
Ich denke zumindest jeder andere vollwertige Wakü-User hört mindestens genauso empfindlich wie ich.

Fazit: Bei so viel rpm ist die Leistung der H80 nicht außergewöhnlich. Eine Temp bei 600-800rpm würde mich brennend interessieren.

@Fish Sign!


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*



Marcus1970 schrieb:


> Meinst ich flunker hier.


 Nein, es ist ganz normal, dass man etwas nicht mehr hört wenn etwas anderes noch lauter ist. Von unhörbar kann aber trotzdem keine Rede sein. Halte mal kurzfristig alle anderen Lüfter an und lausch nur den Lüftern der Kompaktkühlung, dann wirst du merken, dass sie alles andere als unhörbar sind, auch wenn die Lautstärke des ganzen Systems natürlich größer ist. Jemand anders will die Kompaktkühlung vielleicht in ein System voller silent Komponenten verbauen und fragt sich dann warum sie bei ihm nicht unhörbar sondern immernoch fast so laut wie dein System ist...


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erster Test mit Corsair H 80*



HAWX schrieb:


> Fazit: Bei so viel rpm ist die Leistung der H80 nicht außergewöhnlich. Eine Temp bei 600-800rpm würde mich brennend interessieren.


 H70:
Lüfis 800 rpm (Push Apache viper saugend intern, Pull Enermax apolisch vegas) - Case Half X , damalige Raumtemp war 23 Grad 
(1055T @ 3,6 ghz Vcore: 1,35)
MB sensor laut asrock UTILTY -->  nach 15 min PRIME warn es 67 grad aber ich hab es nicht länger getestet weil es ja den Temp Bug gibt und da weiß man nie was richtig ist ^^ (bei so niedrieger drehzahln kann ein 120 radi net gut funzen ^^)

Edit: Fans die im Half x ON warn seitlich 200mm , front 220mm & 2x 200mm)


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Wie hier ja schon einige wissen, habe ich die H20-920 mit den originallüftern.
Die sind so auch nicht schlecht, nur kommen die mir mit Ihrer leistung nicht recht effectiv genug vor...

Die drehen immer so um 660-860 rpm. Und sind dabei fast nicht zu hören.
Gehäuselüfter 2x 220 er und 1x 140 er sind da doch lauter.

Wegen der effectivität der H20-920 Lüfter... 
Habe die mal für gute 15 minuten auf volle leistung laufen lassen... Temp war, 32,2 grad...
Und die Temps sind bei 28,8 grad WT hängen geblieben, bei einer drehzahl von 2800 rpm.
Einer Raumtemp von 21 grad.

Kann mir wer sagen welche Lüfter erstens bei geringer drehzahl so um 800 rpm mehr schaffen,
und bei voller leistung leiser sind?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur einen Lüfi der nach meiner Ansicht bis 1350 rpm relativ leise ist und das sind die Scythe Slip streams - Wenn du Leistung willst dann wär noch der Apache Viper ne Option


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Hm?  Klingt im grunde gut...
Nur entweder bin ich zu blöde, oder ich finde in google nicht den den du meintest... den Viper

Haste vielleicht nen link?

Wie sieht das im vergleich mit der Lautstärke aus zu meinen originalen?


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hm?  Klingt im grunde gut...
> Nur entweder bin ich zu blöde, oder ich finde in google nicht den den du meintest... den Viper
> ...



Wenns dir um Lautstäre geht dann wirds schwierig weil dies is einfach das Prob mit welchen mini waküs kämpfen^^. 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Viper 120mm PWM-Fan
Leise ist der bei gott net @ full speed 28,9 dB aber auch ein Scythe slip stream @1300 is zwar nach meiner Meinung net wirkich leise aber noch ertragbar (der is aufn mugen 2 drauf und da gehts bei dem Speedy) ,das is auch wieder ne individuelle gschicht


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

29,8 db is doch noch ok...
Meine sollen laut Antec Software wenn die auf volle leistung stehen, sollen die also bei 54 db laufen...
Die brüllen schon recht laut, das bei ca. 2800 rpm...

Da sind die mit 28 db ja echt leise...


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 29,8 db is doch noch ok...
> Meine sollen laut Antec Software wenn die auf volle leistung stehen, sollen die also bei 54 db laufen...
> ...


 

Sorry Wakü geschädigt 3x enermaxt.b silencer @800rpm


----------



## XeonB (26. Juli 2011)

Stell meine Frage hier auch mal, da bisherige antworten sehr vage waren:
Lüftersteuerung bei h80/100:
Sind die Werte fix 1300 2000 2500 oder stelle ich den maximalwert per Schalter am Block ein und dann wird eben bis zu diesem wert geregelt: etwa von 900 bis 2000 je nach temp. Alles andere wäre doch auch Quatsch da die Lüfter ja per 4pin angeschlossen werden.
Wer hat eine h80 und kann berichten?


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Stell meine Frage hier auch mal, da bisherige antworten sehr vage waren:
> Lüftersteuerung bei h80/100:
> Sind die Werte fix 1300 2000 2500 oder stelle ich den maximalwert per Schalter am Block ein und dann wird eben bis zu diesem wert geregelt: etwa von 900 bis 2000 je nach temp. Alles andere wäre doch auch Quatsch da die Lüfter ja per 4pin angeschlossen werden.
> Wer hat eine h80 und kann berichten?


 Ist alles beantwortet wordn.Lies dir die ganzen Post siehe Link durch ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...gen-h80-und-h100-fuer-sockel-2011-vor-14.html


----------



## XeonB (26. Juli 2011)

Gut also fix - wo könnte ich die Lüfter sonst anschließen - manuelle Steuerung ok - wo z. B. Am mb? Dann Stellung auf max und per temp regeln lassen?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Gut also fix - wo könnte ich die Lüfter sonst anschließen - manuelle Steuerung ok - wo z. B. Am mb? Dann Stellung auf max und per temp regeln lassen?


 Kommt auf deine Mb steuerung an aber über per PWN sollts möglich sein ^^ 
Die elegante Art per Lüfisteuerung ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Alle Lüfter lassen sich auch per Spannung regeln, zumindest innerhalb gewisser Grenzen. Sollte eigentlich mit jedem Mainboard möglich sein. Ob die Regelkurve auch einigermaßen zum gewünschten Lautstärke/Temperaturverhältniss passt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Nochmal eine andere Frage: wenn die h80 bzw. H100 so schlecht steuerbar sind wäre die antec 920 eine gute alternative?


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Nochmal eine andere Frage: wenn die h80 bzw. H100 so schlecht steuerbar sind wäre die antec 920 eine gute alternative?



Wär ne alternative  aber ich würd die Lüfis tauschen weil 2500RPM das is nur mehr --> TINITUS  alternativer Lüfi zb der "Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable 120x120x25mm, 470-1900rpm, 39-187m³/h
Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable 120x120x25mm, 470-1900rpm, 39-187m³/h, 7.05-37dB(A) (SY1225SL12HPVC) | Geizhals.at Österreich - hat nen guten Durchsatz bei niedriegn Rpm aber voll würd ichs net drehn ^^
Weiters würd ich die Push Pullrichtung ändern weil die warme Luft im Case das is nix und führt auch bei guter gehäusebelüftung zu nen Tempanstieg


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Bedeutet aber dann bei einer h80/100 die Lüfter manuell zu steuern (habe eine scythe kaze Master ), oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Bedeutet aber dann bei einer h80/100 die Lüfter manuell zu steuern (habe eine scythe kaze Master ), oder?


 
Wennst eh nen scythe master hast und du eh net custom wakü betreibn willst pflanst dir glei ne h100 rein ^^ weil die wird bissl potenter sein und auch amds bulldozer ist einer mit 125Watt/TDP
Einziger Nachteil die "automatische" Lüfisteuerung hast dann leide nimma

Edit: Dein Case schreit ja förmlich nach Custom wakü  (ist halt ne Prei gschicht^^)


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Und sind die pwm 4pin Lüfter auch an die 3 Pin Anschlüsse der scythe anzuschließen (brauch ich Adapter)?

Edit hast recht ist ne preissache


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gibts auch ohne PWM sind dann auch billiger in AT schwer zu bekommen in DE a richtiges MEZIE  Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Lynx laser (2. August 2011)

*cpu-fertig wakü schlacuh tauschen*

hallo gemeinde 
mein freund hat in seinem system für die cpu die corsair cooling hydro h5o verbaut . nun hat er aber ein gehäuse mit window .
jetzt wollte er wissen ob es möglich ist den schlauch von der hydro auszutauschen .ich habe vorerst nein gesagt kann es mir nocht vorstellen . er aber wollte wissen ob dies geht 

danke


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. August 2011)

Gehen ja. Sinnvoll? Nein, da du unbedingt das Wasser der h50 wieder verwenden musst, da es spezielle Schmiermittel für die Pumpe der h50 enthällt. Außerdem wirst du ohne AGB Mod die h50 nie wieder so voll mit Wasser kriegen, was die leistung nur verschlechtern würde.


----------



## Lynx laser (2. August 2011)

*AW: cpu-fertig wakü schlacuh tauschen*

ok danke . und muss er iwie nach einer bestimmten zeit was auffüllen etc. ??


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. August 2011)

Lynx laser schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke . und muss er iwie nach einer bestimmten zeit was auffüllen etc. ??



Vorrausgesetzt du beziehst dich auf den AGB Mod ja. Da das Wasser im AGB kann mit der Zeit etwas verdunsten. Dauert aber länger.


----------



## DAEF13 (2. August 2011)

*AW: cpu-fertig wakü schlacuh tauschen*

Wenn er die H50 so lässt, wie sie ist muss er warschienlich nie etwas auffüllen.
Soweit ich weiß ist das Teil auf 7 Jahre wartungsfreien Betrieb ausgelegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. August 2011)

*AW: cpu-fertig wakü schlacuh tauschen*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wenn er die H50 so lässt, wie sie ist muss er warschienlich nie etwas auffüllen.
> Soweit ich weiß ist das Teil auf 7 Jahre wartungsfreien Betrieb ausgelegt.


 
Seh ich auch so eine Mini-Wakü Mod is zwar rein vom Modding here schon eine Herausforderung & wird auch sau spaß machn . Sollte alles gut glaufn sein dann gibts ebn das Prob mit der Haltbarkeit keiner weiß wie lang die Liftime negativ beinflusst wird ^^ - Wenn er modden möchte dann ab in die Custom Wakü section/Beratung


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. August 2011)

*AW: cpu-fertig wakü schlacuh tauschen*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so eine Mini-Wakü Mod is zwar rein vom Modding here schon eine Herausforderung & wird auch sau spaß machn . Sollte alles gut glaufn sein dann gibts ebn das Prob mit der Haltbarkeit keiner weiß wie lang die Liftime negativ beinflusst wird ^^ - Wenn er modden möchte dann ab in die Custom Wakü section/Beratung


 
Fürs Modding sollte er sich vielleicht eher bei mir melden ^^ da bin ich ja eher der Spezi 

Ach ja mal so nebenbei die Pumpe läuft noch einwandfrei ^^


----------



## Duckstein (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo erst einmal an alle, ich habe mir die H80 gegönnt und hab da mal eine frage ich habe die Grundplatte mal vor montiert um zu schauen ob das passt jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich die Bolzen mit der platte verschraube (festziehe) das die platte Spiel hat also ich kann die platte nicht festschrauben,kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist ach so hab das Mainboard P8Z68-V Pro von Asus 

mfg


----------



## Malkolm (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Wo ist denn Spiel?
Sind die Schrauben quasi zu lang?


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Duckstein schrieb:


> Hallo erst einmal an alle, ich habe mir die H80 gegönnt und hab da mal eine frage ich habe die Grundplatte mal vor montiert um zu schauen ob das passt jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich die Bolzen mit der platte verschraube (festziehe) das die platte Spiel hat also ich kann die platte nicht festschrauben,kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist ach so hab das Mainboard P8Z68-V Pro von Asus


 

ist normal, das gibt sich, sobald die pumpe fixiert ist!


----------



## Duckstein (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Schrauben er nicht die Gewinde der Platte wohl die gehen zu weit durch die Löcher, Krabby ist das auch so bei dir gewesen?


----------



## XeonB (5. August 2011)

Welche Schraube verwende ich  denn bei einer h100 für alternative lufter? Die die bei h100 dabei sind oder andere?


----------



## Uter (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Natürlich die mitgelieferten, außer du willst sehr dicke/dünne Lüfter anbringen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Duckstein schrieb:


> Die Schrauben er nicht die Gewinde der Platte wohl die gehen zu weit durch die Löcher, Krabby ist das auch so bei dir gewesen?


 
ja, die backplate war anfangs noch locker nachdem ich sie verschraubt hatte.
sobald du die pumpe draufsetzt wirds bombenfest!


----------



## Duckstein (5. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jo da bin ich ja beruhigt da kanns ja los gehen mit zusammen bauen, haste du den Luftstrom auch nach draußen?


----------



## XeonB (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HAb jetzt die H100 und an einem anderen Netzteil getestet.
1. Beim Einschalten drehen die Lüfter voll auf und regeln sich dann runter
2. wenn ich die höchste Drehzahl einstelle, wird aber nicht die Einschaltdrehzahl erreicht sindern deutlich weniger (hörbar)
3. DIe lüfter angeschlossen an meiner manuellen lüftersteuerrung lassen sich bis auf 2600 drehen - hört sich abewr nicht so im Betrieb am Netzteil an (auf voller STufe)
? ein defekt oder die 12V Leitung vom Netzteil zu schwach

Danke für die Anmerkungen komm erst morgen oder nächste Woche zum Einbau!

Danek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da Lüfter nicht alzuviel Strom brauchen und die Lüftersteuerung auch vom Netzteil versorgt werden dürfte, kann es wohl nich an diesem liegen.

Da der Rest primär auf deinem Gehör beruht, ist eine genaue Einschätzung schwierig. Versuch mal, die Ader für das Drehzahl-Signal (3ter Pin, d.h. der neben dem zusätzlichen 4ten) aus dem Stecker zu lösen (seitliche Widerhaken eindrücken) und nur die an den entsprechenden Pin der Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen. Dann hast du exakte rpm-Werte für das, was die H100 zusammenregelt.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, ich hab, weil ich diesen Thread übersehen habe, ausversehen einen eigenen Thread eröffnet 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/168584-fragen-zur-corsair-h100.html



			
				PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mir vielleicht bald die Corsair H100 zulegen. Dazu habe ich aber noch 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist der Lamellenabstand für schnelle oder langsame Lüfter gemacht ?
> 
> 2. Kann ich auch 3-Pin-Lüfter über die Software regeln ? Oder geht das nur mit PWM-Lüftern ?



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

1.: Eher für schnelle, wie alle Kompaktkühler. Aufgrund der sehr im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern großen Fläche sollten sich aber auch mit recht langsamen Lüftern konkurrenzfähige Werte erreichen lassen.

2.: Afaik ist die integrierte Regelung ausschließlich als PWM ausgelegt. Eine analoge Steuerung, die auch 3 Pin ansprechen kann, ist aufwendiger/teurer.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das 1. hab ich mir schon fast gedacht 

Ich würde unter Last ungedrosselte Enermax T.B. Apollish nehmen (900 Upm). Das würde noch gehen, oder ? Im Idle dann per Lüftersteuerung auf 7V.


Zu 2.)

Ok, das ist blöd dass man dann nur PWM-Lüfter benutzen kann. Gibt es Adapter o.ä. ? Oder sind die schon fast teurer als ein neuer Lüfter ? 

Edit: Hast du jetzt den anderen Fred geschlossen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

900 rpm sind für Wakü-Verhältnisse ja fast schon mittelschnell, dass solltest du auf alle mehr Leistung haben, als mit jedem Luftkühler.

Adapter gibt es keine. Wären vermutlich auch nicht ganz billig und hätten zudem Konkurrenz durch einfache manuelle Lüftersteuerungen.

Den anderen Thread hab ich zugemacht, jup. Wie du selbst festgestellt hast, hätte es ihn besser gar nicht erst gegeben und Crossthreading ist erst recht kein guter Ansatz.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, aber die Enermax sollen ja ein gutes Lager haben und daher auch noch mit 900 Upm relativ leise sein. 

Dann lass ich einfach alles über meine Lüftersteuerung laufen.

Der Thread sollte eh zu, danke 


Ein frage noch:

In meinem Coolermaster CM690 II passt der Radiator oben oder unten rein. Welche Einbauplatz wäre besser ? Eher oben oder ? Oder passt es in das Gehäuse gar nicht, weil das wäre blöd


----------



## XeonB (6. August 2011)

Geschw. Der lufter wohl auch von der temp der kühkflussigkeit abhängig 

Hab auch festgestellt, dass ein paar (2 fingerkuppen) Lamellen verbogen sind - Grund für eine rma oder selber wieder vorsichtig aufrichten durch die Lamellen fließt doch kein Wasser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Enermax sollen ja ein gutes Lager haben und daher auch noch mit 900 Upm relativ leise sein.



Man geht grundsätzlich von fehlenden Lagergeräuschen aus und gegen Windrauschen kann kein Hersteller etwas machen 



> In meinem Coolermaster CM690 II passt der Radiator oben oder unten rein. Welche Einbauplatz wäre besser ? Eher oben oder ? Oder passt es in das Gehäuse gar nicht, weil das wäre blöd


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es bequem möglich sein wird, die Schläuche bis nach unten zu führen. Staubtechnisch ist der obere Einbauplatz auf alle Fälle besser.




XeonB schrieb:


> Hab auch festgestellt, dass ein paar (2 fingerkuppen) Lamellen verbogen sind - Grund für eine rma oder selber wieder vorsichtig aufrichten durch die Lamellen fließt doch kein Wasser?


 
Lamellen kann man leicht gerade biegen (aber nicht mit den Flachrohren dazwischen verwechseln  ) und ich würde mir deswegen nicht den RMA-Aufwand machen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann bau ich die H100 oben ein und regel die Lüfter über eine Lüftersteuerung. Vielen dank


----------



## XeonB (6. August 2011)

Lamellen kann man leicht gerade biegen (aber nicht mit den Flachrohren dazwischen verwechseln  ) und ich würde mir deswegen nicht den RMA-Aufwand machen.[/QUOTE]

Neee es sind die silbernen Seiten zu sehen und die fuhren ja auch kein Wasser, oder? Die flachrohre sind ja auch die langen Teile 24cm oder mich bitte nicht so verwirren!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Rohre gehen längs durch, die Lamellen verlaufen im Zick-Zack dazwischen.


----------



## XeonB (6. August 2011)

Heißt also aufpassen beim biegen- Wasser hat sie glaub ich keins verloren keins in der Verpackung - denke da ist alles ok - gerade biegen oder nicht?


----------



## XeonB (6. August 2011)

Bitte einen Rat biegen oder nicht? Evtl. Poste ich morgen mal ein Bild


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei Lamellen würde ich immer biegen (oder es so lassen, bis ich mal zuviel Zeit hab *untern Schreibtisch schiel* )


----------



## XeonB (7. August 2011)

Merci!!!!
Werd sie mal einbauen! Wie klingt eigentlich eure Pumpe? Surren, zu Anfang ein bisschen gluckern dann surren .... Brauch mal Vergleiche, was so die Spannbreite ist
Muss die Pumpe sich einlaufen?
Darf sie überhaupt hörbar sein? Lagergerausche? ...


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ein Surren ist normal....  ansonsten sollten keine Geräusche auftreten..... ein Gluckern kann bei "falscher" Ausrichtung des Radiators auftreten.... ein Klackern oder ähnliches ist aber ein Grund für eine RMA da es auf ein defektes Lager hinweisen kann


----------



## XeonB (7. August 2011)

Ok
Hab die Sachen offen neben meinem Gehäuse liegen (radi liegend und nicht über der Pumpe) - Pumpe ist eben bis ca. 60 Cam Abstand leicht hörbar - klingt ein bisschen wie sehr sehr leise Umwälzpumpe der Heizung (leise!!)
Ist das ok?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Entfernungs/"hörbar" Angaben sind subjektiv (ich höre meinen Monitor aus 3 m Entfernung, wenn ich will...). Vergleiche die Lautstärke lieber mit einer anderen, weit verbreiteten Geräuchquelle.


----------



## XeonB (7. August 2011)

Wie oben sehr sehr leise Umwälzpumpe einer Heizung oder wenn die Heizung anspringt und du es im Heizkörper rauschen hörst und das aus 60cm Entfernung - wie gesagt alles offen und ohne lufter. Weiss auch nicht ob ich das nach dem Einbau noch höre, wenn das Case zu ist, möchte eben relativ sicher gehen, dass alles ok ist hnd nicht ständig ausbauen einbauen ... 
Darf die überhaupt Geräusche machen? Ich denke mal ein surren ist ok?
Ach ja der radi liegt natürlich neben drann und nicht oben drüber, wie nach dem Eimbau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Pumpe wird von vielen Testern als hörbar beschrieben - Geräusche sind also zu erwarten.


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Wie oben sehr sehr leise Umwälzpumpe einer Heizung oder wenn die Heizung anspringt und du es im Heizkörper rauschen hörst und das aus 60cm Entfernung - wie gesagt alles offen und ohne lufter. Weiss auch nicht ob ich das nach dem Einbau noch höre, wenn das Case zu ist, möchte eben relativ sicher gehen, dass alles ok ist hnd nicht ständig ausbauen einbauen ...
> Darf die überhaupt Geräusche machen? Ich denke mal ein surren ist ok?
> Ach ja der radi liegt natürlich neben drann und nicht oben drüber, wie nach dem Eimbau.



Im Regelfall sollte die Pumpe dann nicht mehr au dem System herauszuhören sein..... im ausgebauten Zustand kann bei dir auch noch eine Art rauschen oder gluckern dazu kommen, da im System beim Befüllen immer etwas Luft bleibt und in die Pumpe geraten kann...


----------



## XeonB (9. August 2011)

Pumpe surrt, wenn der radi so gehalten wird, wie er eingebaut werden soll - ansonsten auch mal ein gluckern.

Vielleicht ganz interessant zur lüftersteuerung (Drehzahl ist abhängig zur Kühlmitteltemp- jedes Profil hat einen drehzahlbereich - siehe Link)
http://www.corsair.com/blog/install...e-performance-cpu-cooler-in-the-obsidian-800d


----------



## _chris_ (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, welche Kompaktkühlung für einen leisen Betrieb mit dem 2500k geeignet ist. Lohnt sich eine H70/H20 920 oder reicht eine H60/H20 620? Ich kann dann für letzteres auch andere Lüfter kaufen. Ich möchte gegebenenfalls später etwas ocen, aber sonst werde ich undervolten. 

Gruß


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kompaktkühlungen sind leider alle nicht für den leisen Betrieb geeignet. Einen Vorteil gegenüber Luftkühlern hat man erst ab ~1300-1500rpm und man braucht einige Gehäuselüfter, da der Luftstrom zerstört wird. Zusätzlich machen die Pumpen noch Geräusche. Die einzige Kompaktkühlung, die aufgrund ihrer großen Fläche auch mit leisen ausblasenden Lüftern u.U. besser als Luftkühler ist, ist die H100, diese ist aber auch deutlich teurer als ein sehr guter Lüftkühler.


----------



## _chris_ (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die H100 passt leider nicht ins Gehäuse. Wenn ich eine H60 nehme, sollte es doch möglich sein sie mit 2 Lüftern zu bestücken und dadurch einen leiseren Betrieb zu realisieren. Ich brauche eben einen Kühler der ins Lian-Li V354B passt. Da das Netzteil dort aber für einen Lüftkühker ungünstig plaziert ist, brauche ich eine Kompaktkühllösung.


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für 2 Lüfter brauchst du wieder bestimmte Schrauben...

Ich würde nur einen Lüfter nutzen, damit kannst du vermutlich auch jeden Prozessor leise kühlen, oc ist dann aber nicht mehr sonderlich viel drin bzw. die Temps werden höher wie mit einem Mugen 3 sein, der deutlich weniger kostet, aber wenn nichts anderes passt und du es halbwegs leise haben willst bleibt nichts anderes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ins V354B wird vermutlich gar kein große Luftkühler passen - da würde ich (nach hieisgen Tests) zu H20 620 greifen. (ob mit einem oder zwei Lüftern müsste man testen. Bei dem engen Radi und langsamen Lüftern könnten zwei einen Versuch wert sein)
Mehr leise Kühlung dürfte in dem Gehäuse nur mit größerem Aufwand möglich sein.
(Wenn man die 3,5" Käfige rausschmeist, sollten zwei 120er in die Front passen, je nach Grafikkarte noch eine Pumpe dahinter...)


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Auf diesem Bild kann man gut sehen, das es möglich wäre, einen nicht all zu dicken Kühler unter zu bringen. Er müsste dann wie gesagt nach oben pusten. Mein ihr nicht auch, dass ein Mugen 3 oder Konsorten da reinpassen würden?

Eine Wakü will ich nicht. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine. Aber mir ist das alles zu teuer geworden, weil ich für das Geld lieber andere Dinge (Monitor, Boxen, Graka, etc.) kaufen will.

Btw.: Ist der Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 eigentlich leise mit dem Lüfter?


----------



## Uter (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie wär es mit einem Archon? Aktuell einer der besten Kühler und auch nicht teurer wie eine Kompaktkühlung. Breit genug müsste das Gehäuse doch sein oder?


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der würde schon passen, aber der Matrix 400 müsste doch eigentlich reichen. Der Archon ist zwar echt ein guter Kühler, aber ich werde sowieso nicht stark übertakten. DIe 20€ unterschied stecke ich lieber in 2 neue Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild kann man gut sehen, das es möglich wäre, einen nicht all zu dicken Kühler unter zu bringen. Er müsste dann wie gesagt nach oben pusten. Mein ihr nicht auch, dass ein Mugen 3 oder Konsorten da reinpassen würden?



Nö. Du hast nicht einmal ganz die Grundfläche der Sockel-Haltepunkte frei. Afaik steht der Mugen da in alle Richtungen über. Es gibt einige sehr schmal bauende Tower, die würden passen. Der Archon könnte mit etwas glück dazugehören, aber du müsstest den Lüfter dann saugend auf der Oberseite montieren und hättest zwischen Lamellenkörper und Netzteil höchstens noch 2-5 mm Platz zum Ansaugen. Das ist nicht unmöglich, dürfte sich aber so stark auf die Leistung auswirken, dass der Nachteil der engen Kompaktkühlungsradiatoren das kleinere Übel ist. Eher könntest du es noch mit einem großen Top-Down-Kühler und seitlich versetztem Lüfter probieren - aber optimal ist das auch nicht.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, hier eine leise und starke Luftkühlung einzubauen, wäre imho die Verwendung eines anderen Netzteilformates. Aber ob es leise und starke SFX/TFX/µATX gibt, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. (d.h.: Ein sehr leises und mit guten 300 W ggf. ausreichendes µATX würde mir natürlich einfallen. Aber die Engelking-Preise sind nicht für jedermann  )


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hätte gedacht das die Kühler schmal genug sind und dort rein passen. Gut das du mich da Aufgeklärt hast. Ich habe dieses NT gefunden. Aber es hat leider kein Kabelmanagement, was ziemlich blöd ist wie ich finde. Die beste Lösung ist doch eine Kompaktkühlung. Oder eben ein anderes Case, aber ich weis auch nicht was für eins da in Frage kommt. Ich hab da schon viel gesehen. Das SG07 ist z.B. echt gut. Nur dass das einzige erhältliche Z68 Board, den CPU Sockel zu nah am PCIe Port hat, und deswegen kein Kühler passt, der meinen Anforderungen entspricht. Eine Kompaktkühlung ist in diesem Gehäuse auch nicht realisierbar, da oben nur ein 180mm Lüfter sitzt. Hast du noch eine Idee?


----------



## Uter (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cubitek » Cubitek Mini-Tank Aluminium Cube - black 
Sicher Geschmackssache, aber ich finde es .


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kann mich i.wie nicht damit anfreunden. Ist mir einfach zu breit und "prollig". Das Lian-Li ist da schon eher mein Geschmack .


----------



## Tequilaomega (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Denke mal Bilder von der H70 Pumpe im Detail passen hier herein. 

Hab meine H70 Pumpe bis aufs letzte auseinander gebaut. Da der Durchfluss schlechter wurde, nach dem ich das restliche System schon Grund gereinigt hatte konnte nur noch die Pumpe verschmutz sein.

Hier mal die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Lebensdauer: Nun schon 7 Wochen im Dauerbetrieb. Grob übern Daumen gerechnet ein halbes Jahr bei normalen Gebrauch 5Std/Tag.

Mein Fatzit: Jeder der sich für eine Corsair H70 entschieden hat und mit der Leistung/Lärmpegel nicht zufrieden ist, auch bereit dazu weitere 20-30€ zu investieren (Man es auch nicht weiter verkaufen kann/möchte ohne viel Wertverlust). Vor etwas basteln auch nicht zurück schreckt. Sollte sich einen weiteren 120er oder 240er Radiator dazu kaufen in verbindung mit einen AGB. Dieser wird das Ergebniss nicht bereuen, die Pumpe macht dieses ohne weiteres mit. Den Deckel kann man ohne weiteres Selber leicht modden da das gesamte Logo von Corsair auf eine Metalplatte sitzt und von der Unterseite einfach rausgedrückt werden kann (leider geklebt also mit Vorsicht zu geniesen fals man es aufbewahren oder Rückgängig machen möchte.)

OT: Hatte die Pumpe auch mal für nen OC lauf auf einen K8 Board (langweile da mein aktuelles Board im Service ist) 2 Tage nur mit Wasser am laufen. Dabei ist auch nichts verrieben oder Optische beschädigungen danach zusehen gewesen. Natürlich nicht das beste  Dient nur um zu zeigen das die Pumpe doch einiges ab kann.

mfG


----------



## Malkolm (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Hatte die Pumpe auch mal...2 Tage nur mit Wasser am laufen.



hmmm



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Zur Lebensdauer: Nun schon 7 Wochen im Dauerbetrieb





Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Da der Durchfluss schlechter wurde, nach dem ich das restliche System schon Grund gereinigt hatte konnte nur noch die Pumpe verschmutz sein.



hmm hmm



Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Dient nur um zu zeigen das die Pumpe doch einiges ab kann.



ah!

fail?


----------



## Uter (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

7 Wochen sind wirklich nicht sonderlich viel.

Danke für die Bilder. 
Die Struktur wird ja nicht sonderlich geschickt genutzt...


----------



## XeonB (10. August 2011)

Bin gerade am montieren. Dürfen die kurzen Schrauben die Lamellen verbiegen? Habe ein haf 932?
Habe im Moment diese Konstruktion gewählt ( von oben nach unten:
Gehäusedeckel
Lüfter
Radi
Befestigt mit den lüfterschrauben plus beilagscheibe, dann werden die lammellen/Wasserleitungen? Nicht angekratzt, Lüfter sind ausblasend.
So noch gut. Im idle ca. 28 grad Last kommt noch - Lüfter über eine kaze Master gesteuert


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Lamellen sollten auf keinen Fall verbogen werden, denn dadurch kann die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt werden oder die Kompaktkühlung sogar undicht werden. Darauf wird in sämtlichen Anleitungen hingewiesen!


----------



## XeonB (10. August 2011)

Dann ist das wohl eine Fehlkonstruktion. Die kurzen schrauben sind einfach zu lang ? Noch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Du benutzt schon den mitgelieferten Lüfter oder einen der gleich dick ist oder? Nach deinem Aufbau zu folge müsste das schon passen. Mach doch mal ein Bild.


----------



## Uter (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für solche Fälle gibt es Unterlegscheiben oder Muttern, die die Schrauben verkürzen.


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibt es Unterlegscheiben oder Muttern, die die Schrauben verkürzen.


 
Aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass zu lange Schrauben mitgeliefert werden oder? Wenn man jetzt munter drauf zu Schraubt und es eilig hat ist schnell die Schraube im Radi .


----------



## Uter (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kenne die Schrauben nicht, aber ich finde zu lange Schrauben besser als zu kurze (so kann man bei Bedarf auch noch dickere Belche wie z.B. Blenden oder Entkoppler oder kleine Shrouds montieren). Wer gegen den Widerstand munter weiter schraubt ist m.M.n. selbst schuld (zumindest bei richtigen Waküs, bei Kompaktkühlungen könnte man auch eine gewisse Idiotensicherheit erwarten).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich kann mich i.wie nicht damit anfreunden. Ist mir einfach zu breit und "prollig". Das Lian-Li ist da schon eher mein Geschmack .



Es würde helfen, wenn du dich vom Cube-Konzept verabschiedest - Würfel haben nunmal weniger Oberfläche und somit nicht immer eine passende Lüferposition in der Nähe.
Anders kleine Tower:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A04B Micro-ATX Tower - black
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E TemJin Midi-Tower - black
Sonst fällt mir nur noch ein µATX-Gehäuse mit normalen Platz für CPU-Kühler ein, dass eine andere Aufteilung hat. Eine sehr andere 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-FT03B Fortress - black




Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Denke mal Bilder von der H70 Pumpe im Detail passen hier herein.



Definitiv 



> Hab meine H70 Pumpe bis aufs letzte auseinander gebaut. Da der Durchfluss schlechter wurde, nach dem ich das restliche System schon Grund gereinigt hatte konnte nur noch die Pumpe verschmutz sein.


 
Und mit was war deine Pumpe jetzt bitte verschmutzt, wenn sich nichts im Kreislauf zerlegt hat 




Uter schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Schrauben nicht, aber ich finde zu lange Schrauben besser als zu kurze (so kann man bei Bedarf auch noch dickere Belche wie z.B. Blenden oder Entkoppler oder kleine Shrouds montieren). Wer gegen den Widerstand munter weiter schraubt ist m.M.n. selbst schuld (zumindest bei richtigen Waküs, bei Kompaktkühlungen könnte man auch eine gewisse Idiotensicherheit erwarten).


 
Wenn man sehr dünnes Blech und ein Rohr direkt unterm Schraubenloch hat, liegt zwischen "da ist ein Widerstand" und "da ist eine Pfüze" ggf. nur eine halbe Umdrehung...


----------



## Tequilaomega (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@*ruyven_macaran**: Hab das System vor den Zusammenbau gereinigt und gespüllt, doch anscheinend haben sich doch noch paar Krümel auf der Oberseite der Kupferlamellen gesammelt. Da durch den geringen Abstand der Lamellen nichts durch kann. 

OT: Habe noch keinen Filter im System.

@Malkolm: Ich Teil gern meine Erfahrungen ob von Vorteil für andere oder auch nicht. 2 Tage mit Wasser find ich nicht schlimm vor allen wenn der Restliche Kreislauf mal eben schnell zum Benchen zusammen gewürfelt wurde. Wenn ich das Ordentlich mache und alles Perfekt mache dauert das aufbaun länger als Bench Ergebnisse zusammeln die Just4Fun dienen. Richtige Kühlmittel dienen ja zum Schutz und Schmierung auf lange Zeit. Was ich in den Fall nicht benötigte. 

Wenn es hier User wie Ryven Macaran nicht geben würde wäre das Wissen über solche Mods und  die Lebensdauer daraus auch wesentlich geringer. Ich hät auch dann viel zu wenig zu basteln. 

@Uter: Naja 7 Wochen Nonstop Dauerbetrieb sind auch nicht so ohne finde ich. Vor allen mit mehr Wiederstand.  
*


----------



## _chris_ (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es würde helfen, wenn du dich vom Cube-Konzept verabschiedest - Würfel haben nunmal weniger Oberfläche und somit nicht immer eine passende Lüferposition in der Nähe.
> Anders kleine Tower:
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A04B Micro-ATX Tower - black
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Silverstone » Alle Silverstone Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E TemJin Midi-Tower - black
> ...




Also das Fortress ist echt nicht schlecht. Da würde dann auch ein anständiger Kühler rein passen. Den Kamineffekt finde ich sowieso toll und ich frage mich immer, wann mal ein Gehäuse kommt, welches davon stark profitiert, das ist es . Ich denke das wäre eine gute alternative. Was meinst du? Da kann ich doch getrost zugreifen oder?

Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Laufwerk? Was für eins brauch ich da?

Edit: So etwas oder: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/587366

Gruß und Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## XeonB (10. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi hab jetzt mal 2 Bilder gemacht, ich weiß nicht ob es deutlich wird, aber die Schraube ist ca. 1 cm lang (Gewinde) und damit trotz Beilagscheibe immer noch zu lang, als sich nicht in die Lamellen zu bohren. Meine Lüfter hab ich an der manuellen Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und sie drehen mit 1000 rpm - 
Temps im Idle gemessen mit coretemp und siw zwischen 26-29 Grad (bei 21 Grad Raumtemperatur)
Temps in Prime nach 30min twi. 41 und 44 Grad (da sind wirklich 12 - 14 Grad weniger als der boxed Lüfter zu lässt.

Ach ja noch eine Frage:
leuchtet bei euch auch das Männchen auf der Pumpe? Es leuchten nur die drei Stufen.

Danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Also das Fortress ist echt nicht schlecht. Da würde dann auch ein anständiger Kühler rein passen. Den Kamineffekt finde ich sowieso toll und ich frage mich immer, wann mal ein Gehäuse kommt, welches davon stark profitiert, das ist es .



"Kamineffekt" ist hier der falsche Ausdruck bzw. was fürs Marketing. Für einen echten Kamineffekt braucht man mehrere dutzend (besser: 100) Grad Temperaturunterschied und wenigens 1-2 m Kamin. Aber der Aufbau verhindert recht wirkungsvoll, dass rausgeblasene Luft wieder angesaugt werden kann.



> Ich denke das wäre eine gute alternative. Was meinst du? Da kann ich doch getrost zugreifen oder?



Qualitativ ist es afaik solide (nur der Platz fürs Netzteil wurde z.T. bemängelt - aber hey: Das ist halt µATX, was soll da ein Kilowatt-NT?), aber ich bin nicht wirklich bis ins Detail informiert (wenn sie mal ne E-ATX-Version bringen, guck ich nochmal genauer hin  )



> Wie funktioniert das denn mit dem Laufwerk? Was für eins brauch ich da?
> 
> Edit: So etwas oder: Sony Optiarc AD-7690H-01 schwarz Slim Slot-In, SATA | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Jup. Entweder ein Slim-Slot-In - oder einfach ein externes.


----------



## Peacemaker81 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Guten Abend...hoffe mir kann jemand bei meiner Corsair H80 weiterhelfen... Wollte eben gerade diese Kühlung auf mein AsusP8Z68V-Pro bauen...

1. Problem: auf der knappen Anleitung ist abgebildet man sollte die kürzeren Schrauben nehmen für Intel, diese haben jedoch ein dünnes und ein dickes Gewinde, so das die entweder in der Grundplatte nicht passen oder andersherum passt die Mutter nicht mehr der Kühlung.

2. Problem: Wenn man die längeren Schrauben nimmt wackelt die Grundplatte, ok das hab ich hier im Beitrag gelesen das gibt sich...

aber viel schlimmer

3. Problem die Grundplatte sitzt nicht gerade und damit nicht eben auf der Mainboardrückseite, das dort zwei "Nieten" die Grundplatte etwas nach oben drücken????? Ist das bei euch auch so?


Sind die kürzeren Schrauben eventuell dafür da sie direkt in das MB zu schrauben?

Vielen Dank...verzweifel noch....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hast du mal ein Bild?
Ich kenn den Aufbau der Rückseite bei der H80 nicht, aber typischerweise haben die Hersteller entweder asymetrische Aussparungen oder zusätzliche Abstandshalter, um die unförmige Backplate der neuen Intel-Sockel auszugleichen.


----------



## Peacemaker81 (18. August 2011)

Du hast recht... Mann sollte doch nicht müde etwas machen... da ist eine Aussparung....
Merci
Wackelt noch ein bissel aber mal schauen....


----------



## tom0047 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab die H80 auch am Asus P8z68 pro verbaut, hat alles problemlos gepasst und läuft einwandfrei. Die Anleitung hab ich gar nicht so genau beachtet, aber die anderen Schrauben sind glaub ich für Sockel 1366.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ich habe ja die H20-920 verbaut... und da ich ne dachgeschoss wohnung habe und es doch teils locker 25 grad wird,
habe ich den Radi inkl Lüfter nach Außen verbaut... 

Nun steht der Radi oben auf den ausblasenden Lüfter... nicht weiter schlimm da es nen riesen dingen ist... 220er...
Die temps sind auch weniger ganze satte 5 grad... CPU Temp...
Und innen um die 3 Grad...
Schuld wird die HD 6770 sein... da die ja schön die wärme verteilt...

Nur bin ich mit der Platzierung voll nicht zufrieden...
Blöderweise sind die schläuche nicht gerade lang...

Meine frage wäre da, kann ich die verlängern?
Mit eventuell nen anderen Radi und AGB?
Würde die Pumpe das Packen?

Thx...   AMD vs Intel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Pumpe an sich ist kein Problem. Aber neben den zusätzlichen Teilen ist der Umbau halt auch ein Bißchen Schweinerei und während mitlerweile ein positiver Bericht vorliegt, gibt es sehr viele negative über die Haltbarkeit der Pumpen nach einem Umbau.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Tja, nur wie soll ich denn die schläuche verlängern?
Wenn der Radi drinne is, wird mir das alles da drinne (meiner meinung nach) nen bissel zu warm...
Laut das Digi Tempmeter... sollen es locker 35 grad sein... (kommt auch halt auf die Raum Temps an) aber wenn ich hier 25 grad habe...
gehts innen bis zu 42 grad... und das finde ich zuviel...

Nur seit der Radi oben druff is, is es echt milder im Case und die CPU Temp is auch lockere 5 grad (laut Antec software) weniger...

Oder haste da ne idee?


----------



## Takei Naodar (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pumpe an sich ist kein Problem. Aber neben den zusätzlichen Teilen ist der Umbau halt auch ein Bißchen Schweinerei und während mitlerweile ein positiver Bericht vorliegt, gibt es sehr viele negative über die Haltbarkeit der Pumpen nach einem Umbau.


 
Ich hab doch schonmal aufgezeigt dass die Hauptgefahr beim befüllen liegt....

Ansonsten zeig mal deine Massen von negativen Berichten.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Water pump noisy - Page 2 - www.hardwarezone.com.sg (fragt mich nicht, warum man den derzeit nur über Google Cache findet. H50 mit Frostschutz nachgefüllt -> ungesunde Geräusche)
What Res and where to get it in Canada? - CoolIT
NCIX FORUMS - Coolit Pump Scary Sounds. - Coolit Systems [PURE] Lc Maintenance Fre... (Eintrag 23.4.09)
CoolIT Systems - 240mm ECO info - Overclockers UK Forums (~halber Weg, Posts von "alexx")

Sie sind nicht auf Anhieb zu ergooglen, weil sehr viele Leute ohne mod über Pumpenausfälle reden oder spekulieren, aber es gibt sie definitiv. Deinen Ausnahmefall habe ich ebenfalls erwähnt - mehr kann im Rahmen einer objektiven Darstellung der Lage wohl nicht verlangen, oder?

@AMDIntel: Ich habe keine bessere Lösung (außer es einfach so zu lassen, wie es jetzt ist), ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das ein gewissen Risiko besteht.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Mal ne frage... was für nen Radi, AGB und sachen bräuchte ich denn das die Pumpe es packen könnte...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Stärke ist bei der Pumpe kein großes Problem, Radi darf also auch etwas größer sein (musst du wissen, ob du mittelfristig auf eine "große" Wakü umsteigen willst - nur für die CPU braucht man sicherlich nicht mehr, als nen billigen 240er und du hast ja auch noch den originalen), AGB kann man sich sowieso nach Geschmack aussuchen.
Wenn Probleme auftreten, dann haben sie wohl eher was mit der Füllung zu tun. Wobei die Faktenlage zu dünn ist, um zu entscheiden, ob es Verschmutzungen sind (haben bei Takei zumindest schon mal Ärger gemacht) oder spezielle Schmierzusätze,... die in der Originalfüllung sind oder ...


----------



## Takei Naodar (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wo hab ich bitte gesagt dass Verschmutzungen bei mir mal ein Problem waren?

Als Obergrenze würd ich sagen bei den Pumpen 360er Radi.... Verschlauchung musst du mit 8/6er Schlauch machen....
und der AGB..... is


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich glaubte mich daran zu erinnern, dass du mal ein kleines Problem mit der Pumpe hatte und sich das nach einer Reinigng gelöst hat. Verwechsel ich da was? Falls ja, tuts mir leid.


----------



## vonBusch (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, ich habe die besagte Antec H2O 920 verbaut und wie schon hier geschrieben knattert die Pumpe... Aber wirklich so dass es mich stört. Habe lauter BeQuiet Lüfter eingebaut und höre nichts aus meinem PC ausser dieses knattern  Jetzt kann ich mich so schwach daran erinnern, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, wenn man das "Teil" dreht und verschraubt, hört man es weniger bis garnicht mehr... Aber WAS war das Teil jetzt, dass weiss ich ncihit mehr? War das der Radiatior den man auf quer oder auf den Kopf stellen soll/kann oder war das der Kühlkopf am CPU also die Pumpe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn dann war es der Radiator - Hintergrund ist, dass sich eingeschlossene Luftblasen da sammeln sollen, ehe sie in der Pumpe rasseln. Optimale Ausrichtung sollte "Auslass unter Einlass" sein. Ob Anschlüsse oben oder Anschlüsse unten (wenn übereinander nicht geht) besser sind, weiß ich gerade nicht. (Vermutlich eher nach unten)


----------



## vonBusch (21. August 2011)

Danke, in der Anleitung steht leider nicht welches der Auslass und welches der Einlass ist. Also einfach ausprobieren oder? bzw. kann man was kaputt machen wenn man ausversehen Einlass unter Auslass hat?

Hier habe ich den Beitrag gefunden, 

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Antec KÜHLER H2O 920 Pumpengeräusche

Er schreibt, den Kühler, so dass "die Aufschrift normal lesbar ist"

Also ist es bzw. meint er doch den Kopf der am CPU sitzt oder weil der Radiator hat ja keine Aufschrift???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kaputt machen kann man kurzfristig nichts (langer Betrieb mit Luft in der Pumpe könnte zu höherem Verschleiß führen), den exakten inneren Aufbau kenn ich jetzt auch nicht. Würde einfach rumprobieren, wenn nichts draufsteht.


----------



## vonBusch (21. August 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt alles gedreht und gewendet wie es Möglich ist. Diagonal geht be meinem Gehäuse z.B. nicht. Und ich bin jetzt echt am überlegen ob ich das Teil zurück gebe. Weil für knapp 90 Euro, finde ich sollte es nicht genauso "laut" sein wie ein Boxed Kühler. Ok der Boxed Kühler hat zwar einen unangenehmeren Ton, und einen ganz anderen natürlich, aber die Stärke beider Geräusche ist gleich. Ich kauf mir doch nicht 6 BeQuiet Lüfter um dass ich jetzt die Pumpe höre^^

Ist das bei den anderen Marken, z.B. Crossair genauso? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, was man wirklich nicht hört?
Es sollte nichts lauter sein wie die Grafikkarte, finde ich. Und die höre ich auch nur unter Last.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es kann natürlich sein, dass deine Pumpe die Geräusche nicht wegen Luft macht, sondern weil sie in der Tat einen Defekt hat. Das ist dann nicht bei jedem Hersteller so 
Aber ein bißchen Luft im Kreislauf kann immer vorkommen und ohne AGB setzt die sich halt auch nicht immer so ab, dass sie nicht stört.

P.S.:
Es wäre nett, wenn du die Doppelposterei einstellen könntest.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (21. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ich habe auch die H20-920 und bei meiner is es völligst schnuppe wierum der Radi und die Pumpe angebracht ist...
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, 
das wenn ich den Radi wo anders Positioniere und wenn die schlauchanschlüsse nun oben sind,
das es IMMER so ist das die Pumpe nen bissel luft umwälzt 
(kenne ich so von ner Aquariumpumpe die gereinigt wurde und erst di luft weg machen muss)...
Das dauert maximal dann 3-5 sec... und dann is alles schön leise...

Deshalb muss ich sagen, das es mich wundert das an dem System (H20-920) kein AGB dran ist, wegen der Luft im System...
Is ja halt ne Wasserpumpe, und keine Luftpumpe... 

Könnte mir einer was als vorschlag zusammen stellen weil ich daran denke meiner H20-920 nen anderen Radi, Schläuche, AGB...und was man sonst noch so braucht zu verpassen... da ich nicht weis was man da nun wirklich passend für braucht!

Wäre echt super...  Thx...

@ vonBusch...

Klingt bei dir nach nem defekt würde ich meinen...meine is echt leise und rein garnix zu hören...
Egal wie der Radi o. Pumpe angebracht...
Wegen der schrift richtig herum lesbar ist wohl die Pumpe mit gemeint...weil welche schrift solls sonst sein?


----------



## Malkolm (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du deine Kompaktkühlung mit einem Radi, Schlauch und AGB modden möchtest, warum nicht auch eine neue Pumpe+Kühler und damit direkt eine Custom-WaKü?
Dann köntest du die Kompaktkühlung ungemoddet weiterverkaufen


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Joa, stimmt wiederum auch... habe ich auch schon drüber nach gedacht...
Nur habe ich echt voll nicht die ahnung was ich so als nötigste brauche für ne Custom WaKü...
Alleine schläuche, anschlüsse, und co...

Ich will ja ERSTMAL nur die CPU mit ner WaKü ausrüsten...

Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen vorschlag/zusammenstellung machen was also so gebraucht wird... 
nur bitte keine unnötigen schnick schnack...


----------



## dark-killer123 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hallo erstmal,
ich hab ein großes Problem, ich hab mir die Corsair h60 zugelegt und Atleco hat es verbaut, deshalb dürfte alles bombenfest sitzen, allerdings befürchte ich, dass dennoch irgendwas nicht stimmt .Ich habe meine AMD 1090 auf 3.8 GHz mit 1.35 Volt übertaktet. Jetzt zu den Temps :O im Idle 42-43 und mit Prime nach wenigen Minuten bereits 60 und dann nach 10 Minuten bereits 70, was bei eineer AMD CPU tödlich enden kann ^^. ICH brauche Hilfe habe jetzt sogar am Radiator die Sandwich Methode mit 2 Lüftern und es hilft nichts  Ich überleg jetzt ob ich mir eine halbwegs gute wärmeleitpaste für 15 Euro holen soll  ich bin echt am verzweifeln, hier mein System:
BRD: Asus M5A99X EVo
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090 @3.8 Ghz 1.35 Volt
GPU: Point of View Geforce GTX 570 @870/1800/2200 1.088 volt
RAM: 8GB Corsair CL9 DDR3 PC1600
POW: Coolermaster GX 650 Watt
COO: Corsair H60
CAS: Xigmatec Midgard


----------



## Malkolm (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

AMD: Eine Custom WaKü ist einfacher zusammenzustellen als Moddingzubehör für eine Kompaktkühlung. Wenn deine Überlegungen zu dem Thema abgeschlossen sind, kannst du ja einene ntsprechenden Thread im Unterforum "Kaufberatung" erstellen.

dark: Welche Lüfter nutzt du? Sind diese voll aufgedreht, wenn ja bei wieviel rpm? Ein- oder Ausblasend/Saugend?


----------



## dark-killer123 (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

habe ja die sandwich methode der lüfter in der innenseite des pc saugt die luft in den radioator unn der lüfter auf der anderen seite des radioators befördert die luft aus dem pc, beide laufen auf 1800rpm und das dauerhaft  da ich befürchte das es sonst noch wärmer werden könnte  die pumpe mit 4500 und es ist auch am pover fan steckplatz. ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Malkolm (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dreh mal testweise die Lüfter (also dass die Luft von außen nach innen geleitet wird). Dadurch steigen zwar die Temperaturen des restlichen Systems etwas, aber die CPU bleibt kühler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen vorschlag/zusammenstellung machen was also so gebraucht wird...
> nur bitte keine unnötigen schnick schnack...


 
Für Wakü-Interessierte haben hier zwei angepinnte Threads und ein Unterforum. Ganz ohne lesen gibts leider nur vorkonfektioniertes ala Hx0. Wenn das nicht passt, muss man mitdenken.




dark-killer123 schrieb:


> nach wenigen Minuten bereits 60 und dann nach 10 Minuten bereits 70



Mir fehlt ein bißchen die Erfahrung mit SO kleinen Kreisläufen, aber 1K / Minute klingt für mich nach einem sehr schnellen Anstieg. Da stimmt entweder was mit dem Durchfluss oder mit dem Kontakt zu CPU nicht. Wenn die Pumpe dreht, würde ich als nächstes einen Blick unter den Kühlkörper werfen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (23. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

@ ruyven_macaran......

" Für Wakü-Interessierte haben hier zwei angepinnte Threads und ein Unterforum. Ganz ohne lesen gibts leider nur vorkonfektioniertes ala Hx0. Wenn das nicht passt, muss man mitdenken. "

Ich habe mit dem denken ja keine Probleme... 
Nur recht wenig, bis keine ahnung was da dann zusammen passt...und was man braucht und was schnick schnack is...
Habe es mir aber zu herzen genommen und geschaut... und in einem extra Theard eingestellt...

Die Idee die H20-920 zu modden is auf dauer eh nur murks...
Lieber richtig und gut is...

Könnte die Antec H20-920 dann ja auch weiter verkaufen...

Thx...


----------



## domtom33 (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Gemeinde, 

bin dabei die Parts für meinen kompl. Auf/Umbau auszusuchen... und da mir ne "richtige" WaKü zu aufwendig _(oder besser: meine Frau erschlägt mich!_ _)_ ist,  bleibt ja halt nur ein stino Luftkühler für die CPU oder eine lustige Kompaktkühlung. 
Da alles in meinem guten alten BIG-Chieftec Tower der Dreagon Serie kommt, schwebt mir die *H100* vor...
Hab ja massig Platz für den Kühler...  meine Fragen dazu folgen jetzt :

> Den Kühler hinten senkrecht an die Rückwand, und die Lüfter (*Enermax UCCL12 Cluster*) "blasen" drauf
> Den Kühler hinten senkrecht an die Rückwand, und die Lüfter (*Enermax UCCL12 Cluster*) außen "saugend" ?

> falls die Schläuche reichen wäre meine Idealidee: den Kühler dahin wo an der Front unten die HD-Käfige waren.. heist  zwei Lüfter und dahinter bau ich mir ne Halterung für den Kühler... oder schraub direkt den Kühler "durch" die Lüfter an das Gehäuse ???  ( Übertragung der Lüftervibration??? ) 

> kann ich beide Lüfter mit so nem Lustigen Y-Kabel direkt an den vom MOBO (GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3)  gesteuerten Lüfteranschluß hängen? ( 3 Pin- 4 Pin???? ) 

mfg der domtom


----------



## Uter (24. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

1. Die Cluster sind eher für den blasenden Betrieb geeignet, beim saugenden Betrieb würde ich den Halo-Rahmen mit Tesafilm o.ä. abkleben.
2. Ich glaube bis in die Front reichen die Schläuche nicht.
3. Ein Y-Kabel ist problemlos nutzbar und 2 Lüfter sollten die meisten Mbs auch mitmachen.


----------



## domtom33 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

THX @ Uter

...  wie lang sind denn die Schläuche "genau" ???  event. verlängern - oder beim Hersteller längere ordern???
...  die Cluster sind glaub ich 4 Polig (PWM) - abba am Board ist nur 3 Polig??? grübel grübel... 

Fragen über Fragen...aber wenns perfekt werden soll... 

mfg der domtom


----------



## Atlan2101 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und grüße die Community.

Den weiter unten stehenden Erfahrungsbericht habe ich bereits in einen anderen Forum gepostet aber ich denke er passt auch gut hierher.

@domtom33
Eine Steuerung von 2 Lüfter übers MoBo funktioniert übrigens bestens und ist die bessere Lösung als die von Corsair angebotene mit umschalten am Kühler. 
Ich habe mir fast das gleiche MoBo, ein Gigabyte (GA-) 990FXA-UD7 eingebaut und bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Wenn Du gute CPU Temparaturen willst solltest du die Lüfter so montieren, daß sie die kalte Luft von ausen ansaugen und durch den Radiator in dein Gehäuse blasen das bringt so um die 5° bessere CPU Temperaturen. So wird es auch von Corsair empfohlen leider haben einige mit dieser Anordnung probleme. 
Man sollte aber bedenken, daß das Gehäuse auch nicht wärmer wird als bei einen Luftkühler da bleibt die warme Luft ja auch im inneren.

Edit 25.08.11_12:45:
Die Schläuche dürften zu kurz sein so ca. 25cm bei der H80 und ziemlich starr. Eine Verlängerung der Schläuche ist nur mit verlust der Garantie möglich und von Corsair nicht vorgesehen. 
PWM Lüfter lassen sich auch an einen 3 poligen Anschluss über Spannung betreiben. Mit 1200 U/min hast Du aber keine Reserven ich würde den hier vorschlagen *Link* 

Aber nun zu meinen Erfahrungsbericht:

 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ich habe mir ein kpl. neues System zusammen gebaut, geblieben sind nur  ein paar Festplatten und der Prozessor(wird getauscht sobald Bulldozer  verfügbar ist).

*Was soll ich sagen, ich bin von der H80 begeistert sie bringt die selbe Leistung wie mein Noctua NH-D14.*
Endlich habe ich Platz für Ram ohne auf die Höhe zu achten.

Prozessor AMD PII X4 965 3600MHz 1.4V
*Lüfter Coolink SWiF2-120P, 120x120x25mm, 800-1700rpm, 60.4-127.6m³/h, 8.5-27.1dB(A)*.
Nur senkrechter Einbau zu emphehlen waagrecht laufen sie nicht rund (aus Feedback im anderen Forum).

Zimmertemperatur 27°
 Idle 35°

Prime64(Win7/64bit)
Max. 51°

*Die Lüfter sind an der Mainboard Steuerung (PWM) angeschlossen*  und drehen zwischen 775 und 1558 RPM für mich in keinen Fall störend  aber das empfindet ja jeder anders. Ein PWM Y-Kabel wird bei den Lüftern  mitgeliefert.

__________________________________________________  __________

Der Einbau der H80 ist für AMD Systeme völlig problemlos, einfacher als  ein Einbau von großen Luftkühlern. Da ein Umbau der Bodenplatte  entfällt, kann die H80 ohne ausbau des Motherboards getauscht werden.  Sie wird auf der original Halterung verbaut (super gelöst). 
__________________________________________________  __________   

Bei meinen Gehäuse *(Lian Li PC-P80NB schwarz)* war ein Einbau der  H80 ohne Nacharbeit nicht möglich. Eine  Querstrebe musste eingesägt und  umgebördelt werden. Die H100 passt leider auch nicht in das Gehäuse. Am  Deckel des Lian Li Gehäuses sind 2x140mm Lüfter eingebaut die  Aussparungen wären viel zu groß. Eine H120 mit 280er Radiator (wenn sie  kommen sollte) ist so gut wie gekauft.
Das Gehäuse bietet sehr viel Platz und sieht super aus aber der Einbau  von Festplatten ist nicht optimal gelöst da gibt es besseres, daß sollte  man von einen Gehäuse das >300€ kostet erwarten.
Ansonsten sind viele Details gut gelöst.
__________________________________________________  _________

Mein Wunsch:
Wasserkühlung und Gehäuse von *Noctua* wenn Noctua seinen Detail Lösungen und seiner Verarbeitungsqualität treu bleibt. Da würde ich gerne auch etwas mehr zahlen. 
NEIN, ich lebe nicht in Östereich und bin kein Angestellter von Noctua
__________________________________________________  _________

Fazit:
Corsair H80 ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, würde ich mir wieder kaufen.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu lang ich mag ja auch keine Posts die in Romane ausarten.

Gruß
Atlan2101


----------



## Uter (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ domtom33:
Wie lang die Schläuche sind weiß ich nicht, da sie alle gleich lang sind wirst du mit einer Anfrage auf längere Schläuche vermutlich keinen Erfolg haben. Verlängern würde ich sie nicht, die Garantie und der Wiederverkaufswert würden weg fallen und du bräuchtest einen AGB, dann lieber gleich eine richtige Wakü.
Zumindest dein CPU-Lüfter Anschluss wird auch PWM haben.

@Atlan2101:
Willkommen im Forum.
Bei Luftkühlern ist direkt hinter dem Kühler meist ein ausblasender Lüfter, deshalb kann die Gehäusetemp bei Kompaktkühlungen wirklich steigen.
Noctua wird so schnell keine (eigenen) Kompaktkühlungen bauen, weder Corsair noch Antec bauen die Dinger selbst.


----------



## Atlan2101 (25. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@Uter

Zu 1:
Bei den meisten Gehäusen sind im Deckel 1 bis 3 Lüfter verbaut die sollten in etwa die gleiche Funktion haben, nämlich die Warme Luft aus den Gehäuse befördern.

Zu 2:
Das Corsair seine Kompaktkühlungen nicht selbst sondern CoolIT baut weis ich. Aber es gibt auch bessere Componenten die verbaut werden können vielleicht traut sich ja mal einer ran. Das dann der Preis nicht haltbar ist will ich jetzt nicht abstreiten.

Gruß
Atlan


----------



## Major Blackbird (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich will mir jetzt dann für meinen Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GHz eine Kompakte Wasserkühlung (ala Corsair H-irgendwas) zulegen.

Wisst ihr, ob es den H70 noch wo zum kaufen gibt? der wär mir eigentlich am liebsten, da :
- nicht zu teuer
- sieht gut aus
- gute Kühlleistung wg. den 2 Lüftern und dem großen Radi

Sonst werde ich mich für den H60 Entscheiden, da der den Geldbeutel schont und auch nicht zu schlecht kühlen sollte. 
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall noch BeQiuet oder sonstige SilentFans zulegen, da die von Corsair ja nciht die leisesten sein sollen. 
Lohnt es sich dann den kleinen radi vom H60 mit 2 Lüftern zu betreiben? 
Würdet ihr mir zu den teureren Modellen (H80 aufwärts) bei der CPU raten? Haben die Vorteilen, die den höheren Preis rechtfertigen? 
Sind die Angebote der anderen Firmen auch zu respektieren? Soweit ich weiß, gibts zwischen denen in der Bauart keine großen Unterschiede, da die vom gleichen Hersteller stammen.

Würde mcih freuen, wenn ihr antworten auf meine Fragen haben würdet!

MFG Major Blackbird


----------



## The_Rose_de (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier gibt es die H70 noch zu kaufen, ist allerdings teurer als die H80.


----------



## Malkolm (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schau dir auf jedenfall auch de Angebote der anderen Hersteller an, allen voran Antec. Deren H2O-Serie steht der Hydro-Series von Corsair in nichts nach (im Gegenteil, die Standard-Lüfter sind wohl leiser). Preise vergleichen schadet also nicht.
Tests zu den Produkten gibt es an entsprechender Stelle hier im FOrum.


----------



## domtom33 (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ Atlan2101...

THX... na da werd ich dann erstmal das MoBo bestellen und verbauen - sowie genau nachmessen... (ca.25cm hieß es doch??? ) ist es eigentlich hupe ob die Anschlüsse am Kühler obern oder unten sind?? weil oben wäre die kürzere Option  

mfg der domtom


----------



## Takei Naodar (26. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

An sich sollte es Wayne sein.... aber ich habe schon gehört dass die Pumpe besser mit den Anschlüssen nach unten verbaut wird.... kann mich aber auch mal irren ^^


----------



## Major Blackbird (28. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So, ich werde jetzt den H60 bestellen, der hat eigentlich alles, was ich mir wünsche.


----------



## nobody01 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Außendurchmesser die Schläuche der Antec Kühlung haben?


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

so 8-10 mm


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe es schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum gefragt aber ich tue es hier nochmal (wurde hier her Verwiesen) und hoffe das ich nicht gesteinigt werde.

Also ich nenne im moment einen EKl Alpenföhn Nordwand mein eigen und nun bin ich am Überlegen mir eine Corsair H100 zu holen.
Meine temps lagen immer so bei 60-65grad mit einem I5 Dualcore bei 4.3Ghz , da ich aber demnächst einen I5 750 bekomme und den auf 4Ghz laufen lassen mag brauche ich warscheinlich eine bessere Kühlung.
Wären die Themps viel besser mit einer H100? hat jemand Ahnung bzw einen vergleich der beiden Kühler? Im netz habe ich schon alles durchgeschaut aber da sind immer nur vergleiche zwischen dem Megalehms bzw dem NHd14 und der H70 oder so.


----------



## _chris_ (6. September 2011)

Allein schon wegen der Fläche sollten die Temps besser sein. Allerdings hängt das auch stark davon ab, welche Lüfter du verwendest und wie hoch diese drehen. Ich denke das sich die H100 sowieso nich lohnt bei dir, da du ja nich stark übertaktest. Wenn also deine Raumtemperaturen nich all zu hoch sind, spar dir die 100€ lieber.


----------



## salvini (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
da es hier gerade um die h100 geht will ich auch mal 
also ich hab den Mugen2 und bin auch super zufrieden, aber mein neues System AM3 Bully soll besser gekühlt werden, also dachte ich an den NH-D14 (macht wohl 3-5°C)
aber da der H100 nur 10€ teurer ist wüsste ich gern ob der auch 1 bis ~°C besser ist??? bzw welche Lüfter man denn dafür braucht - gehen auch 140er drauf? (hoher Airflow und nicht so überlaut-S-Flex?)
ich hab den TOWER da kann man oben Radi reinhängen und eben überall auch 140mm.
H100 vs NH-D14 is wegen Platz und oc-Potential / beste Kühlung sehr interessant für mich. (Mir reichts auch nur den Cpu wakÜ zu haben- den rest will ich sowieso auf Luft lassen)
bzw. gibt es einen besseren Kühler als den NH-D14?? (nicht billiger!! besser )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Computerbase zu Folge sind Thermalright Macho, Prolimatech Super Mega und Megahelms und Thermalright Venomous X dem NH-D14 bei niedrigen Drehzahlen überlegen - und bei hohen noch einige mehr.

Die Unterschiede sind aber allgemein gering und das gilt ggf. auch für eine H100. bei 55 °C bewegt man sich deutlich unter dem Bereich, wo die Sensoren brauchbare Werte anzeigen und zur Wärmeentwicklung eines BD lässt sich sowieso noch nicht viel sagen. Ich persönlich würde an eurer Stelle erstmal die neue CPU abwarten und dann gucken, wieviel Luft zur Stabilitätsgrenze bei der gewünschten Lautstärke noch besteht.


----------



## salvini (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

soweit ich das dort lesen konnte nutzen die aber nur den mittleren Lüfter?? bei CB

mir ist auch egal wie heiß bd wird ich will halt nen guten kühler!! einen besseren als Mugen2(auch mit zwei Lüfter), welcher mein Phenom2 1.45V auf 3,8GHz bei maximal 50°C hält.(wenn alles sauber ist besser und wenns dreckig/Sommer ist 58°)

die Lautstärke sollte halt nicht übertrieben sein ich hab eh sieben Gehäuselüfter also ein Grundlärmpegel ist sowieso da.

ich finde die Test von CB nicht Aussagekräftig da dort zb mein Mugen besser als NHD14 ist und das stimmt nicht, ich weis das der mugen mit zwei Lüfter ca.5° hinter dem NHD14 mit zwei Lüftern liegt!!!
also wüsste ich einfach gerne Grundlegend ob H100 oder andere (bei maximalem Airflow)besser kühlen wie der NHD14?
evtl hat ja jemand ein guten Link zu einem Test?
Ich hab als ich meinen Mugen holte Lange gegooglet und damals war der Preis entscheidend für mich, ich habe gute objektive Tests gefunden welche relativ eindeutige /gleiche Werte lieferten, aber ich kann momentan suchen wie ich will und finde Vergleiche nur bei CB oder nur reviews, also nix was mir sagt ist gut/besser/geht garnicht......


----------



## Uter (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei maximalen Airflow sind die neueren Kompaktkühlungen praktisch allen Luftkühlern deutlich überlegen, da diese meist auf einen relativ leisen Betrieb ausgelegt sind, so auch der NH-D14. Du musst dir aber im klaren sein, dass maximaler Airflow auch maximale Lautstärke heißt. 7 gute und langsame Gehäuselüfter stören die meisten Leute nicht, aber ein oder zwei Lüfter mit 1800 oder gar über 2000rpm dürfte für die meisten Menschen auf Dauer nicht erträglich sein und das ist bei weitem nicht das Maximum.

Zu dem Test: m.M.n. sind die Ergebnisse ziemlich realistisch, der NH-D14 profitiert im Gegensatz zum Mugen stärker von einem 2. Lüfter.

Allgemeine Anmerkung: Warum willst du überhaupt einen neuen Kühler? Du hast doch schon einen sehr guten, mir wären die paar ° keine 80€ wert...


----------



## salvini (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Allgemeine Anmerkung: Warum willst du überhaupt einen neuen Kühler? Du  hast doch schon einen sehr guten, mir wären die paar ° keine 80€  wert...[/QUOTE]

mir schon    und der mugen2 hat so enge Lamellen, sind schwer zu reinigen...... der  Mugen3 sieht auch nett aus finde ich , oder Silver Arrow oder oder und  laut werden alle irgendwann ist nur die Frage welcher kuehlt besser \ am  besten?  is ne H100 nur lauter oder besser/mit andern lueftern sicher  auch nich so laut und vor allem mehr platz im Haus....
aber ernsthaft schlagt doch mal 2/3 Kuehler vor die sehr gut performen! besser als Mugen2 und am liebsten besser wie NHD14

wenn man ein System fuer 1000 euro baut (ohne graka) denn sind doch 80  fuern guten CPU Kuehler nun nicht zu viel ausserdem ist alles stabiler  umso kaelter...und die waermestrahlung auf andere Teile ist auch  geringer
ich hab meine 470 ja auch gut kalt


----------



## Uter (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Mugen hat verglichen mit Kompaktkühlungen extrem weite Lamellenabstände. Kompaktkühlungen mit einblasenden Lüftern verstauben eh viel schneller als Luftkühler.
Der Mugen 3 ist nur minimal besser als der 2er, ein Neukauf rentiert sich m.M.n. nur, wenn der Mugen 2 wegen den Ausmaßen nicht passt.
Es gibt kein am besten bei Luftkühlern. Manche sind bei niedrigen Drehzahlen besser (z.B. der Macho) und manche sind bei hohen Drehzahlen besser (z.B. Kompaktkühlungen). Nenn deine angestrebte Drehzahl, dann kann man entscheiden was die beste Wahl ist.
Wenn du bei allen Drehzahlen bessere Temps als mit den jeweils besten Luft-/Kompaktkühlungen haben willst brauchst du eine richtige Wakü.



salvini schrieb:


> ...und die waermestrahlung auf andere Teile ist auch  geringer


Bei einer Kompaktkühlung nicht unbedingt, da sie einblasende Lüfter brauchen um gute Leistung zu zeigen, folglich steigt die Temperatur aller anderen Komponenten.


----------



## salvini (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also ich hab in meim haus guten airflow!
und der nhd14 hat riesenabstand im vergleich yum mugen... und der verdreckt am eiblasenden auch schnell troty staubfilter am case


----------



## The_Trasher (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich denke aber, dass der Prolimatech Super Mega ziemlich stark an den nhd 14 rankommt oder ?


----------



## salvini (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

rankommen ja aber *besser?* ich finde den aubau mit dem 140er in der mitte vom d14 schon ganz gut und ich finde die Leistung auch gut....
und beim Super Mega sind keine Lüfter bei!! und ich brauch ihm für* AM3*
keiner ne H100 bei sich und ein Vergleich zu einem guten Luftkühler? die H100 würde sich anbieten da mein haus gut Luft bekommt und ich sie oben perfekt ranbekomme und mehr Platz am ram hab... aber ich will sie eben nur wenn sie besser wie der d14 ist


----------



## kingkoolkris (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Installiere gleich die H60 in meinem DIGN HV5 HTPC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu kühlende CPU ist ein E8400 (auf MSI P45 Board, Grafikkarte ne passive HD6450, Engelking 250W Passivnetzeil  ).
Für mich wichtig: Radiator der H60 extern, da der Rest komplett lüfterlos is und eh keinen 120er Lüfterrahmen hat.


----------



## nobody01 (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab meine h2o 620 heute bekommen. Mit der Verarbeitung bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden da einige Lamellen nicht bis zum Rand gehen.

Ist das bei euren Radiatoren auch so?

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es auf die  Temperatur keinen Einfluss haben wird aber optisch ist das nicht so toll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-domi-x (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo.

Kann mir jemanden einen leiseren (ganz wichtig!!) und wenn möglich stärkeren Lüfter für meine Corsair H60 empfehlen? Er soll von der Leistung mindestens gleich gut, wie der Standardmäßig verbaute sein und leiser. Je leiser, umso besser. Wenn er bei höchster Drehzahl mehr Leistung, als der von Corsair hat, darf er da auch etwas lauter sein. Aber wenn die drehzahl heruntergeregelt wird, muss er bei gleicher leistung wie der Standardlüfter der H60 leiser sein.
Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt 

Sollte es so eine Frage schon geben - sorry, ich habe sie übersehen bzw. nicht gefunden. SuFu wurde benutzt. In allen entsprechenden Threads was ich gefunden habe, gab es entweder garkein ergebniss, oder es wurde ein zwar leiserer aber auch schwächerer Lüfter verbaut?!

Im ersten Post dieses Threads sind bei Punkt 7 einige empfehlungn. Erfüllt einer von denen meine Erwartungen? Würdet ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen?

PS: Der Lüfter sollte über PWM steuerbar sein, also 4poliger Anschluss.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

MfG Domi


----------



## nobody01 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PLPS oder ein Scythe-Lüfter


----------



## schlenzie (11. September 2011)

Hi

Gibt es denn schon Testergebnisse oder ähnliches zu dem Corsair H100 ?

Ich suche einen passenden Kühler der meinen Genesis ersetzen soll, weil ich gern wieder eine Soundkarte einsetzen möchte. Der Genesis versperrt den Platz.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



nobody01 schrieb:


> Der Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PLPS oder ein Scythe-Lüfter


 Danke für die Vorschläge. 
Welcher von Scyte ist empfehlenswert?
Haben die auch ganz sicher mindestens so viel Leistung, wie der Standard-Lüfter der H60? Ich möchte auf keinen Fall höhere Temperaturen, nur weil der Lüfter leiser ist.
Der Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PLPS macht ja "nur" 1500RPM. Schaft er es trozdem, so viel Luft durch den Radiator zu befördern, um mit den Standardlüfter der H60 mitzuhalten? Dieser schaft bei mir 2000RPM und ist daher auch entsprechend laut...


----------



## Uter (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Problem ist, dass bei 2000rpm alle Lüfter laut sind und ein Lüfter mit 1500rpm deutlich weniger Luft bewegt. Ein Multiframe PWM wär u.U. eine Möglichkeit die Lautstärke etwas zu drosseln, bei 2000rpm ist der aber auch alles andere als leise.


----------



## x-domi-x (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn's nicht anders geht, soll er halt bei 2000RPM laut sein...

Aber einmal angenommen, bei 1000RPM schaft der Lüfter XYZ den selben Luftdurchsatz wie der Standard Lüfter der H60 es auch schaft (natürlich auch bei 1000RPM). Dann soll Lüfter XYZ leiser sein. Wenn beide mit 2000RPM laufen darf Lüfter XYZ von mir aus gleich laut sein. Was ganz toll währe - Wenn Lüfter XYZ sogar noch über 2000RPM schafft!! Wie laut er bei so vielen Umdrehungen ist, ist egal, denn so schnell würde er nur sehr selten drehen.

Gibt es lüfter, mit denen diese Wünsche erfüllbar sind?

MfG Domi


----------



## Uter (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Multiframe kann, im Gegensatz zum mitgelieferten Lüfter, auch leise arbeiten (bei mir dreht er von 450 bis 1900rpm ). Mir persönlich wär kein anderer Lüfter bekannt, der einen solch guten Regelbereich hat. Lüfter mit >2000rpm gibt es kaum, da das kaum jemand erträgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



nobody01 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine h2o 620 heute bekommen. Mit der Verarbeitung bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden da einige Lamellen nicht bis zum Rand gehen.
> 
> Ist das bei euren Radiatoren auch so?
> 
> ...



Habe selbst keine - und so etwas extremes auch noch nicht gesehen.
Aber ungleichmäßige Lamellenanordnung kommt nicht nur bei billigen Geflechtradiatoren vor. Was ich bislang gesehen habe, reichte aber wenigstens bis unter den Rand der Einfassung - auch wenn z.T. deutlich war, dass man dazu die letzten 1-2 Dutzend Schlaufen ein bißchen gestreckt hatte. (-> perfekte Optik wirst du nie bekommen. Erst recht nicht in der Preisklasse)

Würde an deiner Stelle freundlich den Händler anschreiben. Ist zwar nicht wirklich ein Garantiefall, wenn sie kühlt, aber wenn du den Radiator so montieren willst, das man das sieht, ist es ein echtes Ärgerniss und vielleicht zeigt sich der Händler kulant.




x-domi-x schrieb:


> Kann mir jemanden einen leiseren (ganz wichtig!!) und wenn möglich stärkeren Lüfter für meine Corsair H60 empfehlen?



Vibriert der jetzige Lüfter übermäßig stark?
Wenn nicht, dann kann dir nur wenig geholfen werden und ein Austausch lohnt sich imho nicht. Der Serienlüfter dreht in Bereichen, in denen normalerweise das Luftrauschen jedes Lagergeräusch überdeckt. Bewegte Luft rauscht aber mit allen Lüftern, große Unterschiede gibt es nur bei den Lagern und werden somit erst in niedrigen Drehzahlbereichen deutlich.
Einzige Ausnahme sind, wie gesagt, Lüfter, die stärkere Vibrationen erzeugen.



> Im ersten Post dieses Threads sind bei Punkt 7 einige empfehlungn. Erfüllt einer von denen meine Erwartungen? Würdet ihr mir einen anderen empfehlen?



Ich würde dir wenn dann zu den Slipstream raten.


----------



## x-domi-x (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meinst du den slipstream mit 1900rpm? Der hat auf höchstleistung ein deutlich größeres Fördervolumen. Das ist gut. Immerhin habe ich schon herausbekommen, dass der bei 5v mit 450rpm läuft. Aber wie laut/ leise ist er im vergleich zum Standardlüfter der H60? Ich kann ja schlecht beide dB angaben vergleichen, weil der Slipstream mehr Luftdurchsatz hat. Ich finde nirgens angaben, welchen Druck der Lüfter aufbauen kann. Weiß das jemand, welchen Druck der Slipstream schafft?
Der Slipstream hat nur einen 3poligen Anschluss, oder? Lässt sich der lüfter dann überhaupt ordentlich in der Geschwindigkeit regeln?

MfG Domi


----------



## Uter (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Immerhin habe ich schon herausbekommen, dass der bei 5v mit 450rpm läuft.


Tuen meine beiden nicht. Die Anlaufdrehzahl ist bei meinen jeweils etwas über 800rpm und die Anlaufspannung ist deutlich unter 5V...



x-domi-x schrieb:


> Der Slipstream hat nur einen 3poligen Anschluss, oder? Lässt sich der lüfter dann überhaupt ordentlich in der Geschwindigkeit regeln?


 Klar, die von mir angegebenen Werte für den Multiframe beziehen sich auch auf den Regelbereich über die Spannung und nicht PWM.

Allgemein wär ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Slip Streams besser kühlen als der normale Lüfter, sie drehen immerhin mit 100rpm weniger. Nach meinem Empfinden ist ein Multiframe mit 1900rpm etwas leiser als ein Slip Stream mit 1900rpm, laut ist beides.


----------



## cunningdevil (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

erstmal hallo zusammen...ich bin neu 

ueber 300 seiten ist nun ja doch recht viel  ich habe ein lian li pc-c50 gehäuse gekauft und da soll ein phenom x6 rein...so eine kompaktkuehlung wär da ja sicherlich nicht schlecht...welche ist nach aktueller meinung denn nun die beste?

viele grüße


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



cunningdevil schrieb:


> erstmal hallo zusammen...ich bin neu
> 
> ueber 300 seiten ist nun ja doch recht viel  ich habe ein lian li pc-c50 gehäuse gekauft und da soll ein phenom x6 rein...so eine kompaktkuehlung wär da ja sicherlich nicht schlecht...welche ist nach aktueller meinung denn nun die beste?
> 
> viele grüße





P/L-mässig würde ich die Corsair H60 favorisieren


----------



## cunningdevil (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok, danke..

ich hatte mir ja ursprünglich das Teil von CoolIT angesehen, aber bei amazon hatte jemand geschrieben,  dass bei ihm die pumpe undicht wurde und das system geflutet hat...sowas muss ich nun wirklich nicht haben 

werd mir den h60 dann wohl mal genauer ansehen...


----------



## bfgc (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



salvini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da es hier gerade um die h100 geht will ich auch mal
> also ich hab den Mugen2 und bin auch super zufrieden, aber mein neues System AM3 Bully soll besser gekühlt werden, also dachte ich an den NH-D14 (macht wohl 3-5°C)
> aber da der H100 nur 10€ teurer ist wüsste ich gern ob der auch 1 bis ~°C besser ist??? bzw welche Lüfter man denn dafür braucht - gehen auch 140er drauf? (hoher Airflow und nicht so überlaut-S-Flex?)
> ...


 
Also, ich stand vor der Entscheidung, vom Noctua-U12P SE2 auf den Corsair H100 oder NH-D14 und habe mich für den H100 entschieden.
Sicherlich erscheint der Sprung erst einmal sinnlos klein, aber es ging/geht mir hauptsächlich um die Lautstärke der 120er Lüfter am Kühler. Also waren die Anschaffungskosten vertretbar.

Von der Sache her bin ich mit dem H100 soweit ganz zufrieden, auch wenn ich Anfangs etwas enttäuscht war, das er im Idle kaum bessere Temperaturen als der U12P gebracht hat, mit Mühe 1-2°C. Aber unter Last zeigt er dann die Stärke des schnell umlaufenden Kühlmittels und der H100 hält die Temperaturen um 5-7°C weiter unten als der U12P.
Dazu muss man sagen ich habe die orginalen 120er Corsair Lüfter aber gleich in der Verpackung gelassen und den Kühler in ein Sandwich aus vier 140er Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3 mit ~850U/min gepackt. Wer die PK3 kennt, weiss das sie wenn nötig auch problemlos 1650-1700U/min machen und entsprechend Luft durchsetzen. 
Ich kenn den Unterschied des U12P SE2 zum NH-D14 nur aus Tests und dort zeigen sich meist Temperatursenkungen um 4-6°C. Das heisst der NH-D14 sollte bei moderaten Lüfterdrehzahlen denke problemlos mit dem H100 mithalten. Aber wenn man die Kühlfläche vom H100 mit leistungsstarken Lüftern ausreizt, kann der NH-D14 auch mit einem dritten Lüfter kaum mehr die Kühlleistung halten.

Mein Fazit: Der H100 schwächelt einzig an seinem kleinen Kühlmittelvolumen im Idle und die Pumpe ist zeitweilen wahrnehmbar. Für Silentfreunde ist er daher definitiv nichts. Die Kühlleistung unter Last ist allerdings beeindruckend.
Wenn ich noch einmal vor der Wahl stünde, würde ich aber wohl zu einem großen Luftkühler greifen, da die meist doch noch einen tick leiser sind.


----------



## XeonB (26. September 2011)

140er? Keine 120er? Wie hast du die im Sandwich befestigt?


----------



## bfgc (26. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> 140er? Keine 120er? Wie hast du die im Sandwich befestigt?


 
Einfach unter zwei der drei Lüfter oben, darunter wieder zwei 140er, die das Ganze zusammen und oben halten. Ich wollte irgendwann mal noch ne richtige, fixe Befestigung zum verschrauben basteln, im Moment liegt/klemmt der Kühler mehr oder weniger dazwischen. Da er aber in keine Richtung weg kann und weder klappert noch irgendwo aneckt, hat das Zeit bis ich mir was passendes ausgedacht habe. 

Die 120er dazu sind schweine laut, ausserdem steht der komplette Kühlkörper ausser der Anschlussseite im doppeltem Luftstrom. Die Seite mit den Anschlüssen hängt raus, aber ist unter dem dritten 140er Lüfter.


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey,
ich hoffe mal, dass die H70 als Kompaktwasserkühlung hier in das Thema gehört, sonst verschieben ....

Gestern beim säubern des PCs ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bauteil mit  der Pumpe drinne (also das direkt auf der CPU) ziemlich warm wird!
Laut BIOS hat die CPU (i7 920, siehe Sig) etwa 40° im Idle und gefühlt hat das Bauteil der H70 mehr 
Allerdings ändert sich diese Temperatur dann auch nicht mehr, sprich  nach 3 Stunden ist sie immer noch so "heiß" wie nach 10 MInuten.

Mir ist klar, dass dieses Ding wohl etwa wo warm, wie die CPU wird, da  es ja direkt die Wärme ableitet, aber so warm dan auch wieder nicht  (vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur übervorsichtig, bidde verzeiht das  dann ^^).

Da die Pumpe auf 12V läuft, kann ich sie evtl. auf 7V oder gar 5V laufen  lassen, damit sich die Mechanik dadrin nicht so aufheizt? Oder lässt  die Kühlleistung dann extrem nach? Oder ist das OK (am besten  Erfahrungen von Leuten, die auch so eine Corsairkühlung haben )
Alternative wäre wieder der Boxed-Kühler


----------



## Crenshaw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie gesagt ich denke das ist normal!  Da läuft nunmal das warme wasser durch


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Sensoren sind ziemlich ungenau, entsprechend wär es nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass das Wasser 40-45°C hat und die entsprechenden Bauteile entsprechend warm werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ansonsten sitzt natürlich auch der Antrieb der Pumpe oben und legt ggf. noch ein bißchen Wärme auf diese 40-45 °C drauf (wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Füllung idle so heiß wird. Radiatorseitig ist die H70 nun wirklich nicht sooo schlecht bestückt)


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die Füllung idle so heiß wird. Radiatorseitig ist die H70 nun wirklich nicht sooo schlecht bestückt)


 Wenn die Drehzahlen im idle in den halbwegs erträglichen Bereich kommen, dann ist die H70 ziemlich schlecht aufgestellt...
Alles in allem würde ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen, diese Temps müsste die H70 locker abkönnen, sonst dürfte man nicht übertakten.


----------



## fadade (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Alles klar, also würde es jetzt nicht unbedingt was bringen die Pumpe mit 7V anstatt 12V laufen zu lassen?
Möglicherweise liegt es sonst auch einfach wieder an diesen Sommertemperaturen momentan 

Hab gestern Abend vorsichtshalber einfach einen kleinen 80mm-Lüfter davorgehängt, damit sich die Luft da auch mal ein bissel bewegt ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Eine gedrosselte Pumpe könnte die die Pumpentemperatur ggf. senken. Aber die Frage ist doch nicht, "wie kann ich die Temperatur senken?", sondern "muss ich die Temperatur senken?". Denn bei dem relativ einfachen Kühler und der kleinen Pumpe dürfte eine Drosselung leicht zu steigenden CPU-Temps führen.


----------



## fadade (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na dann lass ich es so wie es ist und achte mal auf zunehmende Schleifgeräusche o.ä.
thx schonmal.


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen auf wieviel Volt ich minimal die H60 laufen lassen kann damit die Temp noch Wakü tauglich ist und nicht an die eines Luftkühler rankommt ? Also bis wieviel Volt macht es Sinn ? Ich habe oft gelesen das es bei 7 Volt schon richtig eng wird und manche Cpus richtig heiß werden so Richtung 70°. Stimmt das oder sind das Overclocker gewesen ?

Ich kanns nich testen da mein PC gerade voll verrammelt ist und Software zum Steuern mir nich auf die Platte kommt. Ich arbeite nur mit Widerständen da ich Speed Fan und Co hasse wie die Pest 

THX


----------



## Takei Naodar (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Pumpe Niemals drosseln.... optimale Lüftergeschwindigkeiten sind IMHO im Idle 800-900 U/min und unter Last 1200-1300 U/min


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

/sign. Und High-End-Lukü-Temps hat man mit einer H60 afaik ziemlich oft


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (13. Oktober 2011)

Was fürn Beitrag... kannst du ihn mir erklären ?



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Pumpe Niemals drosseln.... optimale Lüftergeschwindigkeiten sind IMHO im Idle 800-900 U/min und unter Last 1200-1300 U/min


 
Selbst Corsair sagt das man sie bin zu 7 Volt runterregeln darf.


----------



## Takei Naodar (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Ihn sein Rechner schrieb:


> Selbst Corsair sagt das man sie bin zu 7 Volt runterregeln darf.


 
Ob man etwas darf oder etwas sinnvoll ist sind 2 paar Schuhe...


@ ruyven_macaran

die Pumpe läuft außerdem noch problemlos ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Ihn sein Rechner schrieb:


> Was fürn Beitrag... kannst du ihn mir erklären ?



Falls du damit mich meinst:
Wenn man nicht gerade sehr hohe Drehzahlen hat, liegt die H60 auf Augenhöhe mit den besten Luftkühlern. D.h. du kannst nicht die Spannung senken und "Luftkühlungstemperaturen" ""erreichen"", weil du sie von Anfang an hast.


----------



## cultraider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

betreibt hier eigentlich jemand ne antec h2o 620 mit dem core i5 2500K @ stock und kann mir sagen wie die temps beim zocken sind?

thx

mfg culti


----------



## unLieb (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bringt es eigentlich etwas, die H100 mit 4 Lüftern zu betreiben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Lärm.


----------



## bfgc (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na ok, als Lärm würde ich es jetzt nicht gleich abstempeln, aber mehr Lüfter bedeuten immer mehr Bewegungsgeräusche.
Da muss man sich jetzt genau überlegen ob man ~25€ für zwei leise, langsam drehende Lüfter ausgibt und am Ende nur ein, zwei Grad weniger Temps hat. Oder, ob man kompromissbereit ist und etwas mehr Lautstärke hinnimmt, dafür aber auch bessere Kühlergebnisse erreicht.


----------



## Opusdei (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo ich habe einen i5 2500k und der wird bei mir vom antec h2o 920 gekühlt.

Meine temp Stock Idl ca. Kern 1 28c k2= 36c k3=36c k4=32 Raumtemperatur 23.1c im Gehäuse unten 25.2c oben 25.9c
Die Fan laufen auf ca 580 .

Im Spiel Cod. Black Ops ca. k1=36c k2=46 k3=44c k4=38 gemessen nach 2 stunden  der Rest ist identisch außer Gehäuse temp 26.2c Open 27.4 ( die 2 msi 560 gtx ti Hawk fordern ihren Tribut )

Battelfield 3 Beta  ca k1=40 k2=48 k3=46 k4=44 auch wieder nach 2 Stunden Raumteperatur 24.2c Gehäuse oben 27.9c unten 26.8. 

Gehäuse ist ein antec 300  mit 4 bequiet slient Wings.

Der h20 bläst Raus. Ich Teste mal demnächst was rein bringt !

Ich lasse den h2o immer im silent Mode laufen! 
Außer beim Bench


P.s wenn ich ihn auf 4,2mhz laufen lasse sind die temp ca 7c höher im silent wenn ich die Lüfter auf 900 anhebe sind es 
Ca 5 grad 

Ich kann meinen Rechner ohne prob als silent bezeichnen ich Schau mein bluray drüber.

Pumpe Hör ich nicht mal wenn ich meinen Kopf ans gehäuse lege.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



bfgc schrieb:


> Na ok, als Lärm würde ich es jetzt nicht gleich abstempeln, aber mehr Lüfter bedeuten immer mehr Bewegungsgeräusche.
> Da muss man sich jetzt genau überlegen ob man ~25€ für zwei leise, langsam drehende Lüfter ausgibt und am Ende nur ein, zwei Grad weniger Temps hat. Oder, ob man kompromissbereit ist und etwas mehr Lautstärke hinnimmt, dafür aber auch bessere Kühlergebnisse erreicht.


 
1-2 K Unterschied verbuche ich aber nicht als Wirkung, sondern als Messtoleranz. Damit bleibt unterm Strich die zusätzliche Geräuschentwicklung durch doppelte Belüftung. Die H100 ist, für eine reine CPU-Kühlung, nunmal nicht alzu schlecht belüftet - Fläche zahlt sich aus. Da noch zusätzliche Lüfter dranzupappen, kann somit kaum Vorteile bringen - nur Nachteile.


----------



## jules.m (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@Cultraider:
hab gestern mein neues Sys bekommen (siehe sig.) is zwar nen 2600k, sollte aber auch für dich aussagekräftig sein!

die Temps sind einfach der hammer mit dem 620er von Antec!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die werte links sind aktuelle idle Temps, die maximalwerte rechts sind die Temps nach ner halben stunde Prime!

ich bin restlos begeistert


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lärm.


 

Das meinst du aber nur subjektiv betrachtet oder? Meine Frage war schon Ernst gemeint. Denn was für den einen Lärm ist, ist für den anderen noch erträglich. 

Und mich stört ein wenig Lüfter rauschen nicht. Ich kann sogar nicht wirklich schlafen, wenn ich nicht ein rauschen von meinen PC höre!  



Derzeit hängen an meiner H100 zwei Silent Wings USC. Habe die aber auch nur getauscht gehabt, da einer der beiden beigelegten Corsair-Lüfter plötzlich angefangen hat zu spinnen. Und zwar regelt der nicht mehr runter. Läuft die ganze Zeit auf 100 %. 

Und DAS empfinde ich dann doch schon etwas als störend. Zumindest im Idle-Betrieb. Wenn ich benche oder dergleichen, dann ist mir das ziemlich egal.


----------



## bfgc (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1-2 K Unterschied verbuche ich aber nicht als Wirkung, sondern als Messtoleranz. Damit bleibt unterm Strich die zusätzliche Geräuschentwicklung durch doppelte Belüftung. Die H100 ist, für eine reine CPU-Kühlung, nunmal nicht alzu schlecht belüftet - Fläche zahlt sich aus. Da noch zusätzliche Lüfter dranzupappen, kann somit kaum Vorteile bringen - nur Nachteile.



Ich fahre meinen H100 zwischen vier 140er Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3, auf ~800U/min kann ich nicht klagen. Weder Luftabreißgeräusche, noch Strömungsgeräusche sind störend oder gar als zu laut zu empfinden. Einzig die Pumpe nervt mich etwas. 
Dreh ich eines der Päarchen auf Null runter steigen die Temps *immer* im ein, zwei Grad. Ob nun das ziehende oder drückende ist dabei egal. Das kann man also durchaus reproduzierbar festhalten. 
Ich schreibe auch bewusst den Lüftertyp aus, da diese Lüfter bis zu 1700U/min erreichen können. Also auch deutliche Temperatursenkungen bei gehobener bis inakzeptabler Geräuschkulisse möglich sind. 

Aber wie du schon sagtest, vier(mehr) Lüfter bringen halt mehr Lautstärke mit sich, das ist unvermeidlich. Nur will ich festgehalten wissen, das diese dann auch am H100 besser Kühlen. Unter Berücksichtigung akzeptabkler Lautstärken.


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hmm, allerdings bin ich aus deiner Beschreibung, wie du deine 140iger an den 240iger Radi gebaut hast nicht ganz schlau geworden. ^^

Musste schon 2 meiner 3 180iger ausbauen, damit die Kühlung vernünftig funktioniert. Hätte mir da vielleicht irgendwie einen Adapter oder so bauen müssen sollen, aber keinen Plan wie.


----------



## bfgc (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



unLieb schrieb:


> Hmm, allerdings bin ich aus deiner Beschreibung, wie du deine 140iger an den 240iger Radi gebaut hast nicht ganz schlau geworden. ^^
> 
> Musste schon 2 meiner 3 180iger ausbauen, damit die Kühlung vernünftig funktioniert. Hätte mir da vielleicht irgendwie einen Adapter oder so bauen müssen sollen, aber keinen Plan wie.



Man nehme eine Gewindestange M3x1000 fertige daraus acht Gewindebolzen, bringe zwei 140mm Lüfter oben in einem Xigmatek Elysium an, lege den H100 darauf, setze darunter weitere zwei 140mm Lüfter und bringe das Ganze mittels der Gewindebolzen zusammen. Das Gehäuse liegt dabei selbstverständlich auf dem Kopf, sonst fiele ja alles runter. 
Ach,...und ja, die Anschlüsse vom H100 ragen dann natürlich über die Lüfter hinaus. Aber das macht nichts, da sie in meinem Fall unter dem dritten 140er oben hängen.


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hmm okay ... also bei mir liegt der Radi unten, und bekommt auch Luft von unten. Warme Luft geht eben oben raus ... Kamineffekt --> Raven 2 E

Aber auf so eine Bastelei habe ich keinen Bock. ^^


Suche dann eher eine Möglichkeit meinen Radi an 2 x 180 mm Lüftern zu befestigen, da diese zwar für eine Wasserkühlung vorgesehen ist, jedoch soll darauf ein 360iger Radi montiert werden. 

Folglich fehlt vorne und hinten etwas, damit das ganze mittig montiert werden kann.


----------



## bfgc (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es ist auch noch nicht Final. Da der Radiator normal hinten etwas abkippt und der obere Lüfter schleifen würde, habe ich zwei Streifen 30mm Flachprofil Alu eingelegt. Der Kühler kann nirgends hin, aber richtig fixiert ist er so auch noch nicht.
Normal müsste ich mich halt mal hinsetzen und zwei 30mmx300mm Streifen aussen Lochen und längst zum Kühler richtig einschrauben. Aber da bin ich auch gerade zu faul.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat zufällig jemand vergleiche, wass eine H100 oder ähnliches System im Verhältnis zum Normalen (Vorzugsweise Mugen2) Luftkühler erwirkt.
Die Werte eine Seite vorher lesen sich ja gut aber wenn z.B. der Mugen noch 3 Grad kühler wären, wären die Wasserkühler ja uninteressant.


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich hatte vorher einen Prolimatech Megashadow, und jetzt mit H100 ist es ca. 10° C kühler.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist doch mal ein Wert, der hoffen lässt. 
(Muss mir den aber erstmal auf ein Bild anschauen  )
Edit oh den kennt man natürlich.
Solch einen Großen Unterschied hätte ich bei dem jetzt nicht gedacht,
wenn man sich ein paar Test durchliest...


----------



## unLieb (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also wie gesagt ca. 

Ich habe jetzt nicht beide unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet. Vielleicht mache ich das noch einmal wenn ich Langeweile habe. 


Aber ich habe ebenfalls einen Phenom II X4 955.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mein Phenom II krebst unter Last bei 1,5V und 3900MHz meist bei 60°C rum


----------



## der_yappi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Irgendwie scheinen meine Antec H2O 620 und das Asus P8P67 EVO inkompatibel zu sein...
Beim Retention-Modul fehlen immer so ca 1-2mm damit es gut passen würde (mit den für S1155 vorgesehenen S775-Bohrungen).

Ich könnte es ja mit Gewalt rein drücken, aber das sollte ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Außerdem hab ich Angst mir das nagelneue Board zu schrotten.

Ich könnt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



unLieb schrieb:


> Das meinst du aber nur subjektiv betrachtet oder? Meine Frage war schon Ernst gemeint. Denn was für den einen Lärm ist, ist für den anderen noch erträglich.
> 
> Und mich stört ein wenig Lüfter rauschen nicht. Ich kann sogar nicht wirklich schlafen, wenn ich nicht ein rauschen von meinen PC höre!



Ob man es als störend empfindet oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen. Aber zusätzliche Geräuschentwicklung, der kein praktischer Nutzen gegenüber steht, erlaube ich mir als "Lärm" zu bezeichnen. Auch wenn es ggf. für einige vernachlässigbar wenig Lärm ist.




bfgc schrieb:


> Dreh ich eines der Päarchen auf Null runter steigen die Temps *immer* im ein, zwei Grad. Ob nun das ziehende oder drückende ist dabei egal. Das kann man also durchaus reproduzierbar festhalten.



Da lag ich mit meiner Schätzung ja goldrichtig 





unLieb schrieb:


> Suche dann eher eine Möglichkeit meinen Radi an 2 x 180 mm Lüftern zu befestigen, da diese zwar für eine Wasserkühlung vorgesehen ist, jedoch soll darauf ein 360iger Radi montiert werden.



Spar dir den Aufwand. Auch der Radiator der H100 ist recht eng und braucht Druck. Druck können die Lüfter nur aufbauen, wenn sie auch passend auf dem Radiator sitzen. Deine Silent Wings sind da schon ziemlich ungünstig, 120-auf-180 bläst endgültig alles dran vorbei.




Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand vergleiche, wass eine H100 oder ähnliches System im Verhältnis zum Normalen (Vorzugsweise Mugen2) Luftkühler erwirkt.
> Die Werte eine Seite vorher lesen sich ja gut aber wenn z.B. der Mugen noch 3 Grad kühler wären, wären die Wasserkühler ja uninteressant.


 
Der Mugen verliert schon gegen die Single-Ausführungen, gegen H100 dürfte er keine Chance haben. Die größeren 120er (H70/80) können es, je nach Lüfterkonfiguration, meist schon mit der absoluten High-End-Riege (Macho, Super Mega) aufnehmen, die dem Mugen ja dann doch meist einen Tick vorraus ist.


----------



## jules.m (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen meine Antec H2O 620 und das Asus P8P67 EVO inkompatibel zu sein...
> Beim Retention-Modul fehlen immer so ca 1-2mm damit es gut passen würde (mit den für S1155 vorgesehenen S775-Bohrungen).
> 
> Ich könnte es ja mit Gewalt rein drücken, aber das sollte ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
> ...


 
Hm, ich nutz die 620 auf dem normalen p8p67 und bei mir sitzt sie perfekt! Sicher dass du die richtigen löcher erwischt hast?


----------



## der_yappi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



jules.m schrieb:


> Hm, ich nutz die 620 auf dem normalen p8p67 und bei mir sitzt sie perfekt! Sicher dass du die richtigen löcher erwischt hast?


 
Jetzt ja 
Kommt davon wenn man liest "dank der S775-Bohrungen kann man diese Kühlung auch auf SandyBridge Systemen einsetzen"

Habs mit den S1156 Bohrungen befestigt.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, welcher Lüfter ist denn für eine H80 gut? Die NB-BlackSilentPro pl2? Alternativen?

Und sollte man lieber eine h80 oder h60 nehmen?


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hallo, welcher Lüfter ist denn für eine H80 gut? Die NB-BlackSilentPro pl2? Alternativen?
> 
> Und sollte man lieber eine h80 oder h60 nehmen?



Bei der H80 sind die Lamellen recht nahe beieinander somit braucht man hier druckstarke Lüfis sprich NB-Pk2 oder sogar Pk3 (HOHE RPM) oder die sparvariante Sleep streams 
Die H60 hat ne andre Lammellenanordnung wo es auch low rpm Fans ermöglicht wird im unteren Drezhalbereich recht gute Ergebnisse zu erziehlen 
Was soll den gekühlt werden TDP der CPU ????


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Seit wann ist ein Macho High-End? Er ist doch nur ein "billiges" Produkt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hallo, welcher Lüfter ist denn für eine H80 gut? Die NB-BlackSilentPro pl2? Alternativen?
> 
> Und sollte man lieber eine h80 oder h60 nehmen?



Eine Möglichkeit sind *zwei* leise Lüfter mit geringerem Luftdurchsatz, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm oder be quiet! Silent Wings Pure.

Als Orientierung: Mit der H60 kannst du einen i7-2600K@4,5 GHz ohne Probleme kalt stellen.

Wenn es auf jeden Euro ankommt, ist die Antec 620 für 40€ eine gute Wahl.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei der H80 sind die Lamellen recht nahe beieinander somit braucht man hier druckstarke Lüfis sprich NB-Pk2 oder sogar Pk3 (HOHE RPM) oder die sparvariante Sleep streams
> Die H60 hat ne andre Lammellenanordnung wo es auch low rpm Fans ermöglicht wird im unteren Drezhalbereich recht gute Ergebnisse zu erziehlen
> Was soll den gekühlt werden TDP der CPU ????


CPU i7 870,ok ich nehme den h60.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit sind *zwei* leise Lüfter mit geringerem Luftdurchsatz, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm oder be quiet! Silent Wings Pure.
> 
> Als Orientierung: Mit der H60 kannst du einen i7-2600K@4,5 GHz ohne Probleme kalt stellen.
> 
> Wenn es auf jeden Euro ankommt, ist die Antec 620 für 40€ eine gute Wahl.



Antec gefällt mir nicht so gut.......
Ja dann reicht mir die h60... hab in nem h80 review gesehen dass die nen 2600k bei 5,2 GHZ auf 58grad (!!!!) hält. wohl aber auch nur mit nem triebwerk...
wieviel kann ich denn mit der h60 aus meinem i7 870 noch rausbekommen? 4GHz, und geht der turbo dann automatisch mit auf 4,4? oder bleibt der dann bei 3,4?

Leider hat cyberport die Lüfter nicht. Und ich will einen von cp weil ich noch anderes mitbestellen will.
also hier die auswahl
PC und Zubehör > Komponenten > Kühlung & Zubehör > Lüfter 120x120mm

Meine bisherigen favorisierten:
Papst 4412 F2GLL
Noctua NF-P12- soo teuer
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0

welcher wäre denn jetzt der beste und leiseste  (von cyberport) für die h60?

und btw wie mach ich die 3pin an die 4pin von der h60? oder wo schließ ich 2 lüfter an


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Meine bisherigen favorisierten:
> Papst 4412 F2GLL
> Noctua NF-P12- soo teuer
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0
> ...



Papst sind Super Lüfis, in der Arbeit sind die mal non stopp 6 jahre (Server Reg) durchgrant, bis die Lager wirklich zerlegt hatte 
Die billig Lösung bei den Anbieter -->                                                                     Scythe Slip Stream aber die PK2 von NB sind wirklich besser allein wegn der beiligenden Dichtung ^^
Wenn du die Fans in Push Pull Anordnung bestückn willst dann muss du dir auch 4 stück schrauben besorgen, leider weiß ich nicht welche gewinde die H60 hat aber bei wenns metrisch sind dann wird das kein Prob sein !


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir bitte mal jemand einen Link zu einem Erfahrungsbericht angeben, der aufzeigt, dass an der Corsair H60 zwei Lüfter mit einer Förderleistung von 70-80 m3/h (z.B. Be Quiet Silent Wings Pure mit 79,2 m3/h)   zu schlechten Temperaturen führen. Ich kann das einfach nicht glauben. Ich hab einige Foren durchsucht, aber zu dem speziellen Fall keinen kurzen Test gefunden. Häufig wird ein *einzelner* Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 mit einer Föderleistung von 96m³/h als ausreichend empfohlen.
Bei der H80 oder Antec 920 wäre es ja wegen dem dickeren Radiator plausibel, aber bei der H60 ist der Radiator mit 27mm ganze 10mm dünner. Bei einer Push&Pull Konfiguration musste die geringere Föderleistung von *zwei* Silent Wings Pure doch ausreichen.

Wäre euch wirklich für einen Link zu einem kurzen Test-/ Erfahrungsbericht zu diesem Fall sehr dankbar, damit das für mich ein für allemal geklärt ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal jemand einen Link zu einem Erfahrungsbericht angeben, der aufzeigt, dass an der Corsair H60 zwei Lüfter mit einer Förderleistung von 70-80 m3/h (z.B. Be Quiet Silent Wings Pure mit 79,2 m3/h)   zu schlechten Temperaturen führen. Ich kann das einfach nicht glauben. Ich hab einige Foren durchsucht, aber zu dem speziellen Fall keinen kurzen Test gefunden. Häufig wird ein *einzelner* Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 mit einer Föderleistung von 96m³/h als ausreichend empfohlen.
> Bei der H80 oder Antec 920 wäre es ja wegen dem dickeren Radiator plausibel, aber bei der H60 ist der Radiator mit 27mm ganze 10mm dünner. Bei einer Push&Pull Konfiguration musste die geringere Föderleistung von *zwei* Silent Wings Pure doch ausreichen.
> 
> Wäre euch wirklich für einen Link zu einem kurzen Test-/ Erfahrungsbericht zu diesem Fall sehr dankbar, damit das für mich ein für allemal geklärt ist.


 
Hatte immer die BQ.UC im Kopf- weil es ja dort nen offenen Rahmen gibt ^^

Wenn ich die Daten vergleiche:
BQ: 
Fan speed:
Umdrehungen bei 12V (U/min)1350
Fördervolumen bei 12V (CFM; m3/h)46,6 / 79,2
Luftdruck bei 12V (mm H2O)1.80
Lautstärke bei 12V (dB(A))18.5

Verbrauch = sehr genügsam mit 1,08 watt 

NB:

Lautstärke: 20 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 1.400 U/Min
Airflow: 96 m³/h
Luftdruck: 1,269 mm-H2O

Verbrauch mit 1,92 watt schon recht hoch 

Wenn ich jetzt die nur die Daten Sprechen lasse dann sind beide, wirklich ebenbürtig. Der BQ hat nen höhern druck was sicher bei Engeren Lamellen von vorteil sein wird und die NB werden bei großzügigeren Anordnung der Lamellen durch den höheren Durchsatz erzielen 

Schlusskonklusio je nach Bedarf muss man hier den Lüfi wählen - mea culpa fürs vertauschen der BQs hatte wirklich die USC (offenen im Kopf)


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Oktober 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Papst sind Super Lüfis, in der Arbeit sind die mal non stopp 6 jahre (Server Reg) durchgrant, bis die Lager wirklich zerlegt hatte
> Die billig Lösung bei den Anbieter -->                                                                     Scythe Slip Stream aber die PK2 von NB sind wirklich besser allein wegn der beiligenden Dichtung ^^
> Wenn du die Fans in Push Pull Anordnung bestückn willst dann muss du dir auch 4 stück schrauben besorgen, leider weiß ich nicht welche gewinde die H60 hat aber bei wenns metrisch sind dann wird das kein Prob sein !



Ich weiß noch ncih ob ich 2 (gleiche) überhaupt will.. Ich kann doch auch einfach ein normalen gehäuselüfter an ein fan anschluss am mainboard machen oder an ne lüftersteuerung... Oder sollte man 2 gleiche nehmen?
Aber sind die noiseblocker blacksilentpro nicht besser und warten wert?


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wenn mans gesamtpacket hernimmt dann sind die NB sicher erste Wahl doch auch BQ werdens packn.Die Lager von den BQ sind sogar besser, aber habn leider nen schwächeren Luftdurchsatz.
Auch sytech slip stream sind gute Lüfis besonders im niedrigen drehzahlbereich haben sie einen relativ hohen durchsatz + sehr günstign Preis


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Oktober 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mans gesamtpacket hernimmt dann sind die NB sicher erste Wahl doch auch BQ werdens packn.Die Lager von den BQ sind sogar besser, aber habn leider nen schwächeren Luftdurchsatz.
> Auch sytech slip stream sind gute Lüfis besonders im niedrigen drehzahlbereich haben sie einen relativ hohen durchsatz + sehr günstign Preis



Ok, dann probier ich erstma mit dem standart lüfter. Bei bedarf (und wenns lauter is als meine graka hol ich mir dann die...

Ist jetz der multiframe oder blacksilentpro besser? Und der multiframe sieht so offen aus, ist der dann auch für radiatoren?

Was ist denn mit den neuen bq dark wings  / shadow wings die haben doch so ein gummiring/ dichtung, sind die dann nicht auch geeignet?


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die Lager von den BQ sind sogar besser, aber habn leider nen schwächeren Luftdurchsatz.


Die Lager der Pure/Shadow Wings sind schlechter als die der Multiframes/Pro, höchstens die USC/PWM/Dark Wings können mit dem Lager mithalten, aber die haben ja einen offenen Rahmen. Auf Herstellerangaben würde ich mich nicht verlassen und der Luftdurchsatz ist ziemlich unwichtig.



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den neuen bq dark wings die haben doch so ein gummiring, sind die dann nicht auch geeignet?


 Nö, der Rahmen ist der gleiche wie bei den alten, einzig die Schrauben gehen leichter durch.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lager der Pure/Shadow Wings sind schlechter als die der Multiframes/Pro, höchstens die USC/PWM/Dark Wings können mit dem Lager mithalten, aber die haben ja einen offenen Rahmen. Auf Herstellerangaben würde ich mich nicht verlassen und der Luftdurchsatz ist ziemlich unwichtig.
> 
> Nö, der Rahmen ist der gleiche wie bei den alten, einzig die Schrauben gehen leichter durch.



Aber die multiframe wären doch dann auch nciht für radiatoren oder?
Und sind die multiframe jetzt die besten von nb?


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Doch, Multis kann man dank beiliegendem Dichtrahmen problemlos an Radis nutzen.
Die Multis sind die besten Lüfter von NB, allgemein zählen sie zu den besten Lüftern auf dem Markt (für mich sind sie es). Die Black SilentPro unterscheiden sich jedoch nur durch den anderen Rahmen und die Optik, dafür ist ihr Preis deutlich geringer, also P/L spricht für die Black SilentPro, so gut ist m.M.n. kein anderer Lüfter in dieser Preisklasse. Bei Kompaktkühlungen haben sie aber den Nachteil, dass sie maximal mit 1400rpm drehen können, da haben die Multi PWM mit bis zu 2000rpm deutlich mehr Reserven, mit leise hat aber beides nichts zu tun, im extrem niedrigen Drehzahlbereich zeigen die NB erst ihr ganzes Können.


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, Multis kann man dank beiliegendem Dichtrahmen problemlos an Radis nutzen.
> Die Multis sind die besten Lüfter von NB, allgemein zählen sie zu den besten Lüftern auf dem Markt (für mich sind sie es). Die Black SilentPro unterscheiden sich jedoch nur durch den anderen Rahmen und die Optik, dafür ist ihr Preis deutlich geringer, also P/L spricht für die Black SilentPro, so gut ist m.M.n. kein anderer Lüfter in dieser Preisklasse. Bei Kompaktkühlungen haben sie aber den Nachteil, dass sie maximal mit 1400rpm drehen können, da haben die Multi PWM mit bis zu 2000rpm deutlich mehr Reserven, mit leise hat aber beides nichts zu tun, im extrem niedrigen Drehzahlbereich zeigen die NB erst ihr ganzes Können.



Aber die neuen be quiet haben doch auch so ein dichtungsrahmen!?


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Keinen der in den Ecken abschließt. 

(Du musst nicht meinen ganzen Beitrag zitieren. )


----------



## TFTP100 (24. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Keinen der in den Ecken abschließt.



Ich versuchs mal 

http://computerbase.mobi/bildstrecke/34812/4/
Also hier sieht das doch wohl ziemlich gleich aus wie die multi wenn man da den dichtungsring dranmacht( oder rahmen?)

http://www.heranke.com/catalog/images/781740.jpg

Welche drehzahl bräuchte ich denn beim multi für ne h60?


----------



## Uter (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nö, der Multiframe schließt dank der Gummiecken und der Dichtung nahezu quadratisch ab, wohingegen der BQ! wohl eindeutig rund ist. Kompaktkühlungen sind auf hohe Drehzahlen angewiesen, wenn du merkliche Vorteile gegenüber (günstigeren) Luftkühlern haben willst, dann solltest du min. 1200 bis 2000rpm kalkulieren (und dir bewusst sein, was das für eine Lautstärke bedeutet).

PS: Bei BQ! dient der Ring der Entkopplung und war auch schon bei den "alten" USC in schwarz dran, bei NB ist es wirklich eine Dichtung.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die lager von den Bq silentwings 120mm sind nicht die selben wie von den USC 140mm ?? Hab auf der page glesn ,dass es die selben sind aber die könne ja auch aus verkaufsstrategischersicht alles reindrückn weil den querschnitt durchs lager wird man net mach 

@ Uter da hab ich gleich an dich ne Frage - will zu Weihnachten meine Wakü upgraden und die GPU (6950@6970bios) einbinden, glaubst du schafft es ein 360er intern wenn ich die Enermax T.B gegn NB black silent Pk2 tausche??
Weiters würd ich wenns was bringt zusätzlich nen 140er hinten einbauen mit PUSH/PULL NB black silent 140mm - nur wie viel rpm wärn da weiße ??


----------



## TFTP100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du merkliche Vorteile gegenüber (günstigeren) Luftkühlern haben willst, dann solltest du min. 1200 bis 2000rpm kalkulieren (und dir bewusst sein, was das für eine Lautstärke



Also wären die m12 s3hs die besten für mich? Also lauter als mein boxed können die nicht sein


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, dann richte dich doch einfach an den Offiziellen Corsait Support.

Die empfehlen die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A).


----------



## Uter (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die lager von den Bq silentwings 120mm sind nicht die selben wie von den USC 140mm ?? Hab auf der page glesn ,dass es die selben sind aber die könne ja auch aus verkaufsstrategischersicht alles reindrückn weil den querschnitt durchs lager wird man net mach


Die Pure und Shadow Wings haben ein Rifle-Lager, die USC, PWM und Dark Wings haben ein HDB-Lager. Die Größe spielt dabei keine Rolle.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> @ Uter ...


 Du bekommst gleich noch ne PN.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Macho High-End? Er ist doch nur ein "billiges" Produkt.


 
Nicht "High-price", sondern "high-end" 
Was die Kühlleistung mit leisen Lüftern angeht, ist er relativ weit vorn dabei. Sicherlich gibt es welche, die noch ein Stück besser sind - aber ich hatte keine Lust, lange nach Tests zu suchen, nur um etwas anderes zu finden, dass sich auch mit Kompaktkühlungen anlegen kann.




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal jemand einen Link zu einem Erfahrungsbericht angeben, der aufzeigt, dass an der Corsair H60 zwei Lüfter mit einer Förderleistung von 70-80 m3/h (z.B. Be Quiet Silent Wings Pure mit 79,2 m3/h)   zu schlechten Temperaturen führen. Ich kann das einfach nicht glauben. Ich hab einige Foren durchsucht, aber zu dem speziellen Fall keinen kurzen Test gefunden. Häufig wird ein *einzelner* Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 mit einer Föderleistung von 96m³/h als ausreichend empfohlen.



96 m³/h sind mehr, als 79,2 m³/h - und zweimal 79,2 m³/h in Reihe ergeben auch erstmal keinen höheren Durchsatz, sondern nur einen größeren Förderdruck.
Aber da man die Herstellerangaben eh nicht vergleichen kann und letztlich die Leistung-pro-Lautstärke zählt (die bei zwei Lüftern natürlich anders ausfällt), ist das auch vollkommen wurscht. Kann man nur Testen.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich hab mal Noiseblocker gefragt, Corsair hat noch nicht geatwortet.
Die empfehlen mir ein Noiseblocker M12 PS mit 600-1500rpm
Ist die Lautstärke denn dann noch erträglich bei 1500? Oder brauch ich nur 1400? 
Oder sind Noctua leiser bzw. besser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Oberhalb von 1000 rpm werden die Unterschiede zwischen Lüftern klein. Billigprodukte fallen da ggf. durch Vibrationen auf, aber der Lärm, der vom Lüfter selbst ausgeht, wird von der bewegten Luft erzeugt - und da hat noch kein Hersteller ein Mittel gegen gefunden . Erst unterhalb von 500-600 rpm trennt sich wirklich die Spreu vom Weizen, hier können Lagergeräusche die Lüfterlautstärke dominieren - oder eben nicht, wenn das Lager gut und leise ist. Noctua kann da übrigens durchaus mit Noiseblocker, BeQuiet (USC) und Scythe (die wenigen, nach den S-Flex verbliebenden Modelle mit FDB) in einer Klasse spielen - kostet aber i.d.R. merklich mehr.

1400 vs 1500 rpm wirst du nicht merken. Wieviel Kühlleistung du willst, musst du letztlich selbst entscheiden. Ein Kühler dieses Formates hält eine CPU auch bei 700 rpm auf stabilen Temperaturen. Wieviel niedriger als "noch stabil" du willst, musst du selbst wissen. Wenn das Ziel bei <1000 rpm liegt, lohnt sich auf alle Fälle ein Blick auf Lüfter mit hochwertigem Lager und (wenn Platz und Gewicht kein Kriterium sind) auf High-End-Luftkühler. Denn in den Drehzahlbereichen können die Single-Kompaktkühlungen nicht mehr wirklich viel reißen. Die guten fallen nicht immer hinter Luftkühler zurück, aber von einer Dominanz, wie bei 2000-3000 rpm kann nicht mehr die Rede sein.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt hab ich die corsair h 60. Leider hab ich die wlp nur mit klopapaier weggemacht.(So sahs aus)

die h60 hat ja schon fertig drauf. irgendwie hatte ich aber das gefühl dass die pumpe die cpu nicht richig berührt!!???

Jetzt hab ich aber nach dem starten 36-40-44grad im idle. das kann doch nciht normal sein!? So ist die montiert

Pumpe nochmal weg und dann alte wlp weg und mit so speziellem zeug wegmachen und dann neue drauf?

Edit: wenn ich die pumpe an geregelten mainboard anschluss mache hat es wenn win hoch ist schon 70!!!


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich die corsair h 60. Leider hab ich die wlp nur mit klopapaier weggemacht.(So sahs aus)
> 
> die h60 hat ja schon fertig drauf. irgendwie hatte ich aber das gefühl dass die pumpe die cpu nicht richig berührt!!???
> 
> ...


 
Jaja, das passiert halt wenn spannungwandler im weg sind...

Jetzt nach dem drehen so dass das corsair logo waagerecht ist 26-30grad im idle...

Aber wieso dreht der lüfter selbst wenn ich bei speedfan 50 als ziel angebe erstens bei 30grad schon mit 1245rpm? Und zweitens geht irgendwie der lüfter mit der auslastung, und nciht mit der temperatur hoch... und das ist sehr nervig weil er immer sogar im internet betrieb leise-laut-leise-laut. Kann ich ein 4pin an 3pin lüftersteuerung anschließen?


----------



## bfgc (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der orginale 120er Corsair dazu?


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



bfgc schrieb:


> Der orginale 120er Corsair dazu?


 
Ja, aber das ganze laut-leise hat mich aufgeregt...

 jetzt habe ich aber 2 fractal design gehäuselüfter drangemacht (bild) und an der Lüftersteuerung unter das geräusch der grafik geregelt. nach 20Min prime hat der heißeste kern 60grad, die andern 55. die schläuche sind schön warm ;D aber macht es was wenn man beim hochbooten gluckern/wassergeräausche hört?

trotzdem werde ich nochmal den kühler wegmachen da der erste kern nach beenden von prime 46 hat und alle anderen 30...


----------



## bfgc (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja, die orginalen Corsair drehen leicht bis an 2500 Umdrehungen, da sind ~1250 bei 50% nicht verwunderlich. 

60°C ist für den H60 auf einem Lynnfield i7 ganz gut, denke mal er kommt nicht über 65°C, auch nicht nach zwei Stunden. 
Das Gluckern wird wohl noch eine Weile bestehen bleiben. Aber normal sollte sich das geben wenn die Luft komplett in den höchsten Teil der Anlage gestiegen ist und nicht mehr mit umgewälzt wird.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



bfgc schrieb:


> Naja, die orginalen Corsair drehen leicht bis an 2500 Umdrehungen, da sind ~1250 bei 50% nicht verwunderlich.
> 
> 60°C ist für den H60 auf einem Lynnfield i7 ganz gut, denke mal er kommt nicht über 65°C, auch nicht nach zwei Stunden.
> Das Gluckern wird wohl noch eine Weile bestehen bleiben. Aber normal sollte sich das geben wenn die Luft komplett in den höchsten Teil der Anlage gestiegen ist und nicht mehr mit umgewälz wird.


 
Dann ist ja alles gut und alle sind glücklich  morgen overclock ich mal, wie weit sollte der bei prime dann max. werden? Und kann ich gut mir smart 6 von meinem mainboard übertakten?


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Weiß leider net ob sich seit den Q6600 Temp mäßig was bei den Intels geändert hat aber so 60 bis max 70 is ok  die Prime Werte erreichst du unterm zockn faktisch eh nie ^^
Wenn du OC dann nur im Bios net mit solchen OC utilitys seitens der Hersteller das is alles net des Wahre


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Oktober 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß leider net ob sich seit den Q6600 Temp mäßig was bei den Intels geändert hat aber so 60 bis max 70 is ok  die Prime Werte erreichst du unterm zockn faktisch eh nie ^^
> Wenn du OC dann nur im Bios net mit solchen OC utilitys seitens der Hersteller das is alles net des Wahre



Hab ich grad versucht da kommt dann fehlermeldung falscher takt ider voltage :C und smart 6 funktioniert gar nciht :C

Geht das auch iwie anders?


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Hab ich grad versucht da kommt dann fehlermeldung falscher takt ider voltage :C und smart 6 funktioniert gar nciht :C
> 
> Geht das auch iwie anders?



Wenn du OCst dann geh ins bios. Dort musst du nach dem FSB ausschau halten. Weiters überprüf welchen ram du hast, taktrate uws. mit dem FSB hebst du auch die ram frequenz an. Somit brauchst du dann, nen Teiler oder du kannst je nach bios den Typ wählen (Dann reglts MB selbständig) 
Auch ganz wichtig ist ,dass du die Vcore selbst einstellst, net auf auto lassn. Bei dem 870er würd ich nicht über 1.3 wirklich absolutes max is 1.4 gehn und da schön die Temps im auge behalten. Prob mal so 3.5 mit 1.3, wirst eh sehn ob ein BSOD kommt oder im Prime dir die Worke wie die Fliegn wegsterbn


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du OCst dann geh ins bios. Dort musst du nach dem FSB ausschau halten. Weiters überprüf welchen ram du hast, taktrate uws. mit dem FSB hebst du auch die ram frequenz an. Somit brauchst du dann, nen Teiler oder du kannst je nach bios den Typ wählen (Dann reglts MB selbständig)
> Auch ganz wichtig ist ,dass du die Vcore selbst einstellst, net auf auto lassn. Bei dem 870er würd ich nicht über 1.3 wirklich absolutes max is 1.4 gehn und da schön die Temps im auge behalten. Prob mal so 3.5 mit 1.3, wirst eh sehn ob ein BSOD kommt oder im Prime dir die Worke wie die Fliegn wegsterbn


 
aber ich kann doch garnicht mit windows starten wenn ich im bios was am (fsb) takt verändere....


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> aber ich kann doch garnicht mit windows starten wenn ich im bios was am (fsb) takt verändere....


 
Was kommt für ein Fehler Beep code(wie viele beeps lang kurz ....) ????? oder passiert ne Start loop, oder BSOD was passiert genau ^^


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was kommt für ein Fehler Beep code(wie viele beeps lang kurz ....) ????? oder passiert ne Start loop, oder BSOD was passiert genau ^^


 
Jetz gehts 
Eben aht mir cpu z noch 3,2 Ghz angezeigt, jetz 1,4 oder so (stromsparmodus?) (turbo boost ist aus)

Also was muss ich denn jetzt alles noch erhöhen um auf 4Ghz oder so zu kommen?
Cpu Bios auswahl
   : Memory settings
   : Voltage settings
   : frequiency settings

Bin jetz 5 Tage weg dann nur dass iehr euch nicht wundert dass ich nicht zurückschreib


----------



## unLieb (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich will mich jetzt hier bestimmt nicht unnötig aufspielen und gar unfreundlich rüber kommen, aber meinst du nicht, dass du mit deinen OC-Fragen in den entsprechenden Bereich gehen solltest?


Denn es geht doch hier eigentlich um die Kompaktkühlungen und nicht ums OC. 


P.S: Ganz geil wäre, wenn im Startpost irgendwie eine Liste erstellt werden würde, was die User hier mit ihren Kühlungen für Temperaturen erreicht haben. 

Da könnte man dann ganz gut mit seinen eigenen Werten vergleichen.


----------



## TFTP100 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



unLieb schrieb:


> Ich will mich jetzt hier bestimmt nicht unnötig aufspielen und gar unfreundlich rüber kommen, aber meinst du nicht, dass du mit deinen OC-Fragen in den entsprechenden Bereich gehen solltest?
> 
> 
> Denn es geht doch hier eigentlich um die Kompaktkühlungen und nicht ums OC.
> ...


 
Ok kann ich machen, ich wollte ja nur mal euch fragen


----------



## NFSC (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

moin, zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten? Antec 620 oder corsair h60? Kühlen die besser als mein samuel 17 @ Suscool 121 (48°C idle) ? mfg


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



NFSC schrieb:


> moin, zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten? Antec 620 oder corsair h60? Kühlen die besser als mein samuel 17 @ Suscool 121 (48°C idle) ? mfg


 Weil da ja ein Lian Li PC-Q08 hast würd ich zu ner 620er tendiern wenns ein P/L pack werdn soll (sowas von unschlagbar bei alternate 39,99) weil ich denke der I3 wir ja net massig geoced ??? 
Die antec is als kompakt Wakü a richtiges Mezie mittlaweile  Wenn mehr Leistung und schwächere rpm der Lüfis willst dann ab zu H60 kostet halt schon im Verhätnis zur 620er einiges mehr.
AJA ganz wichtig montier jede ART von mini Wakü ausblasend sonst hast du bei mini ATX Gehäusen nen Wärmestau


----------



## NFSC (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok dank dir, werd mir die mal bestellen und testen


----------



## Bazinga (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, ich habe die Standardlüfter der Corsair H100 mit den Cougar Vortex PWM getauscht, nur jetzt pfeifen diese Lüfter.
Ich habe sie direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen, das pfeifen hört man auf allen 3 Stufen die man an der Pumpe einstellen kann.

Habe ich was falsch angeschlossen? Laut System läuft der CPU Lüfter mit ca. 2000 Umdrehungen, und das bei allen Stufen, wird folglich falsch ausgelesen...

Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet, kann mir da einer helfen?

mfg​


----------



## razzor1984 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja wie kann man das Geräusch den genau beschreiben ist es vielleicht nicht ein Lagerschleifen ?????
Häng mal die Lüfis aufs MB an und schau wie sich diese dort verhalten zb an den PWM Anschluss deines MB


----------



## Bazinga (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es ist ein hochfrequenter Ton, ein helles Pfeifen, so als würden sie zu langsam drehen und darum entsteht der Ton, an den Lüftern liegt es nicht, am Mainboard laufen sie optimal.
Laut System läuft der CPU Lüfter bei 2023-2096 Umdrehungen, auch wenn die Lüfter stehen zeigt es mir die Zahl an, auch bei den Standardlüftern, zudem dreht der eine Standardlüfter jetzt auch auf voller Drehzahl im Betrieb...


----------



## XeonB (9. November 2011)

Wenn du die h100 richtig angeschlossen hast liest unter CPU-Fan die rpm der Pumpe aus!!!!!. die dreht immer bei 2000 +/-


----------



## Bazinga (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok, das wird es dann sein, aber was hat es mit den anderen Sachen auf sich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Möglich, dass die PWM-Kontrolle der H100 mit zu niedrigen Taktraten arbeitet...

Die rpm-Anzeige fürs System geht afaik auf die Pumpe zurück.


----------



## Bazinga (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das mit der Drehzahlanzeige kommt von der Pumpe, soviel habe ich rausbekommen, habe im Internet gelesen das die Cougar gut mit der H100 funktionieren, vielleicht doch auf Noiseblocker oder ähnliche ausweichen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



> AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage
> Ähm, ich hab das H100 hier und auch mit den Enermax getestet, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.  Selbst auf 7V gedrosselt ist die Leistung sehr gut. Gerade wenn er von außen ansaugen lässt. Im übrigen regelt die Pumpe so gut wie gar nicht, was auch ziemlich unnötig ist, da sie extrem leise bis kaum hörbar arbeitet.


Ich auch  Mit Noiseblocker bspw. passiert das 
Die Info stammt von Corsair


----------



## Kaktus (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Corsair Support oder PR? Die Techniker erzählen was anderes. Außerdem musst du die Lüfter ja nicht ans Corsair anschließen  Das sieht sowieso grausig aus, wenn da 4 Lüfterkabel an der Pumpe hängen.


----------



## Ploddi (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Morgen,

ganz kurze Frage. Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach 4 neuen Lüftern für meinen Corsair H100. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Enermax Apollish Vegas gemacht? Lautstärke ist mir egal.. mir jetzt nur um den Luftstrom.

Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. November 2011)

Man man man, wenn so viele sagen das Lautstärke ihnen egal ist, dann hol dir scythe gentle Typhoon 5400rpm!!

Luftdurchsatz kannst du im Datenblatt bei jedem Händler durchlesen!

Ps wenn es dir um einen gebündelten Luftstrom geht hol dir Silverstone Airpenetrator.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gebündelter Luftstrom macht bei einem geschlossenen Radiator keinen Sinn, die Luft muss eh durch die Mitte.

Dem Rest kann ich aber nur zustimmen - wenn es nur um Luftbewegung geht und alles andere egal ist, dann nimmt man das Stärkste, was angeboten wird


----------



## Alte-Schule (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir einer sagen, ob die Halterung vom Corsair Hydro Series H70 CORE kompatibel zum alten H70 sind? Da die Neue Reihe kompatibel zum Sockel 2011 sind. Oder sind die Löcher Abstände sogar gleich?


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. November 2011)

Core und normal sind gleich, die eine kompaktwakü ist bloß ohne Lüfter.

Ob sie auf den s2011 passen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Corsair Support oder PR? Die Techniker erzählen was anderes. Außerdem musst du die Lüfter ja nicht ans Corsair anschließen  Das sieht sowieso grausig aus, wenn da 4 Lüfterkabel an der Pumpe hängen.


Saša  Der wirds wohl wissen


----------



## Hott3x (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat hier jemand die H60 mit einem AMD X6 1090T laufen? Mich würde die Prime Temps mal interessieren, meine sind irgendwie verdammt hoch.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Hott3x schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die H60 mit einem AMD X6 1090T laufen? Mich würde die Prime Temps mal interessieren, meine sind irgendwie verdammt hoch.


 
Hallo, welcher vcore???? - und mit welchen Tool liest du die Tempwerte aus ???? - Coretemp zb braucht 15 als Offset ^^ Aja das Asrock occ Tool, sollte dann unter 15 min prime schon recht realitsiche Tempwerte liefern.Als zweite möglichkeit könntest du noch, Speedfan zur hilfe ziehen und schau ob die CPU Temps bei den 3 Tools stark differieren (immer nur unter last).


----------



## Hott3x (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Läuft auf 1,3V laut Bios sind nach AXTU knapp 1,25V unter last. Die Temp lese ich mit dem ASROCK Tool und Coretemp aus, da liegt eine Differenz von 12°C zwischen.
Nach 2 Stunden Battlefield3 habe ich knapp 50°C laut AXTU nach 20min Prime knapp 60°C und das ist dann schon verdammt nach am Throttling.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Hott3x schrieb:


> Läuft auf 1,3V laut Bios sind nach AXTU knapp 1,25V unter last. Die Temp lese ich mit dem ASROCK Tool und Coretemp aus, da liegt eine Differenz von 12°C zwischen.
> Nach 2 Stunden Battlefield3 habe ich knapp 50°C laut AXTU nach 20min Prime knapp 60°C und das ist dann schon verdammt nach am Throttling.



Ich hab nen 1055T @ 3,5 ghz mit 1,368 vcore - Les die Vcore mal mit CPUz aus ^^ auch wenn jetzt real irgndwas zwischen 1,25 bis 1,3 vcore anliegt, sind die Temps fix net so hoch.
Zb wenn ich jetzt 20 min prime starte werden sich die Temps von Speedfan und dem Asrock OCC utility  faktisch bis 1 oder 2 grad annäheren  Du wirst bei allen Phenoms II immer probs haben wenn es um die Tempauslesung geht....

Aja meine Tempwerte kannst net als referenz nehmen weil ich ne Custom wakue hab und da is ein 360er schon potenter ~ 46 - 48 grad laut Asrock OCC mit Prime


----------



## jelais99 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe heute auch den Corsair H100 in mein Coolermaster Cosmos verbaut. Der Radiator ist unter dem Deckel montiert. die beiden Lüfter blasen die Luft hinaus. am Heck ist auch noch ein Lüfter herausblasend installiert. Das Case wird mit einem 120mm Lüfter am Boden mit Frischluft versorgt. Ich habe nur Lüfter von Noctua verbaut, die auf 12V laufen.
Die CPU Temperaturen bei meinem Core I7 2600 k sind eigentlich in Ordnung (Idle ca 28 C und Last ca. 42 C), allerdings steigt beim Spielen die Mainboardtemperatur auf 48 Grad (ausgelesen mit Aida64). Idle sind es ca 32 C. Ist das nicht bedenklich bzw. was kann ich tun die Temperaturen zu senken?


----------



## Hott3x (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hatte vorher einen 955BE und bei dem hatte ich auf 1,4v mit 3800mhz unter prime ca. 50°C. Von daher bin ich schon verwundert, von den Temps. 
Nur wenn der auf normal schon nah am Trottling ist kann ich das mit dem OC vergessen. Ausser ich deaktiviere das Throttling, was mir aber eigentlich 
zu riskant wäre.


----------



## razzor1984 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch den Corsair H100 in mein Coolermaster Cosmos verbaut. Der Radiator ist unter dem Deckel montiert. die beiden Lüfter blasen die Luft hinaus. am Heck ist auch noch ein Lüfter herausblasend installiert. Das Case wird mit einem 120mm Lüfter am Boden mit Frischluft versorgt. Ich habe nur Lüfter von Noctua verbaut, die auf 12V laufen.
> Die CPU Temperaturen bei meinem Core I7 2600 k sind eigentlich in Ordnung (Idle ca 28 C und Last ca. 42 C), allerdings steigt beim Spielen die Mainboardtemperatur auf 48 Grad (ausgelesen mit Aida64). Idle sind es ca 32 C. Ist das nicht bedenklich bzw. was kann ich tun die Temperaturen zu senken?


Die MB temps passn eh - wenn du wirklich was an den Temps etwas ändern willst müsstest du stärker Lüfis und etwas von deiner Dammung opfern (insofern vorhanden) nur is das net nötig TEMPS PASSEN



Hott3x schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher einen 955BE und bei dem hatte ich  auf 1,4v mit 3800mhz unter prime ca. 50°C. Von daher bin ich schon  verwundert, von den Temps.
> Nur wenn der auf normal schon nah am  Trottling ist kann ich das mit dem OC vergessen. Ausser ich deaktiviere  das Throttling, was mir aber eigentlich
> zu riskant wäre.


 
Check mal ob der Cooler richtig sitzt und ändere mal die Wpaste - nochmaliges auftragen. Wie schon gesagt du wirst keinen wirklich 100% tauglichen Temp werte aus nem X6er rausbekommmen nur so ~ Schätzwerte. 
Die Temps von dem Asrock OCC tool sind meiner Meinung werte die von einem Sensor im Cpu Sockel stammen, aber nicht Werte aus dem Cpu Core. Deswegen Speefan & Coretemp (letztere mit 15 grad offset) ist am aussagegräftigsten. Wie immer alles nur untert last ^^ Aja die Cpu wird schon was aushalten, aber ein X6er über 3,5 Ghz is eh sinnlos weil die 1 -2 % mehr, rechtfertigen net offt die hohe vcore dafür .......


----------



## jelais99 (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die CPU Temperaturen fand ich auch nicht bedenklich, lediglich die Mainboardtemperatur. Aber wenn auch diese so in Ordnung gehen ist ja alles ok


----------



## ralle_h (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey Leute,


wärt ihr eben so nett und könntet die Maße das Radiators mit und ohne Lüfter abmessen.


Sind diese Werte ohne Lüfter bzw. mit Lüfter?


http://www.awardfabrik.de/images/stories/corsair_h_100/5.png


Mersi schonmal!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

27 mm Dicke sind unter Garantie ohne 25 mm Lüfter  (Länge und Breite beeinflussen sie nicht, da sie nicht überstehen)


----------



## ralle_h (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 27 mm Dicke sind unter Garantie ohne 25 mm Lüfter  (Länge und Breite beeinflussen sie nicht, da sie nicht überstehen)


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst :o

Netter fail von mir, meine Augen waren irgendwie nur auf die 122mm gerichtet 

Aber nice, so 27 + 22mm (+22mm für die im Gehäusedeckel) sollten hier easy reingehen.

Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen was der H100 mit 4 PL-2 dran so kann im Vergleich zum NH-D14 ^^


----------



## ralle_h (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Apropos 4 Lüfter, hatte den Tower eh grade offen und war am basteln, daher die Frage:

Mein Plan war: 2x NoiseBlocker PL-2 -> Radi -> 2x Noiseblocker PL-2

http://www.abload.de/img/img_03958oxet.jpg

(da wo jetzt noch die 2 BeQuiets sind würden 2 Noiseblocker hinkommen obv)

Sind dazu die Schrauben des H100 lang genug oder muss man sicher selber welche besorgen? Ich hatte nur mal den H70 zum spielen da, da gingen die Schrauben ja natürlich durch beide Lüfter und durch den Radi weil der ganze Aufbau so konzeptioniert war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

afaik liegen nur für eine Seite ausreichend lange Schrauben bei. Doppelbelüftung sollte leistungstechnisch aber weder sonderlich sinnvoll noch nötig sein.


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe eine kurze Frage.
Wäre der EKL Brocken oder die Antec h2o 620 besser? Lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig, es geht mir nur um die Kühlleistung.
Da ich bisher noch den Boxed Kühler verwende wäre beides schon ein gewaltiger Sprung nach vorne. Nun möchte ich wissen welcher sich mehr lohnt.
Als Gehäuse werde ich mir höchstwarscheinlich das CM 690 II Advanced mit Window kaufen. Platz genug für beides ist also gegeben. Meine HW entspricht der der Signatur.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du richtig dicke Lüfter draufpackst (2000+rpm), kommt kein Luftkühler mit den Kompakten mit. Im Mittelfeld müsste man gezielt nach Tests googeln, ich kenn jetzt keinen Vergleich zwischen den beiden.


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
Ich habe leider auch keinen Vergleich gefunden. Der Brocken kann ja auch grob mit dem Mugen 2 verglichen werden, aber ich finde da einfach nichts zu.
2000 RPM wären mir dann doch etwas zu viel

Wie gut wäre es denn mit den Standard Lüfter bzw.  dem hier: Super Fan 120 SU1 - Cooler Master sollte das der standardmäßige Lüfter sein welcher im CM 690 II Adv. verbaut ist.


----------



## ralle_h (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kenn zwar die güte der CPU nicht, aber für einen halbwegs guten i5-760 reicht der EKL Brocken locker. Da sollte sogar noch Spielraum bis 3,8Ghz drin sein, bei ner guten CPU sogar die 4,0Ghz mit hohen RPM.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> afaik liegen nur für eine Seite ausreichend lange Schrauben bei. Doppelbelüftung sollte leistungstechnisch aber weder sonderlich sinnvoll noch nötig sein.


 
Mh, dann muss ich zur Not wohl basteln bzw. Schrauben kaufen fahren  Aber ich glaub ich probiers trotzdem mal, rein aus Interesse obs was bringt, die PL-2 hab ich eh hier rumliegen ^^


----------



## jensi251 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

OK, da ich nicht höher als 3,8 gehen will werde ich mir dann den brocken kaufen.
Ist wohl die beste Lösung, danke.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> Ich habe leider auch keinen Vergleich gefunden. Der Brocken kann ja auch grob mit dem Mugen 2 verglichen werden, aber ich finde da einfach nichts zu.
> 2000 RPM wären mir dann doch etwas zu viel


 
Wart ab wenn du dich einmal ins Custom wakue genre wagst, da sind dir 3 x 800rpm schon zu laut habs auf 400rpm gedrosslt


----------



## ralle_h (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



jensi251 schrieb:


> OK, da ich nicht höher als 3,8 gehen will werde ich mir dann den brocken kaufen.
> Ist wohl die beste Lösung, danke.



Mach das 

Kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie die Temps tatsächlich waren/sind


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mal eine kleine Frage, ist es sinnvoll für Kompaktwaküs PWM-Lüfter zu verwenden (Will mir eine H70 mit 2 Noiseblockern holen), oder reichen normale? 

Lüftersteuerung (Sentry 2) wäre vorhanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich persönlich würde Lüfter wählen, die das Mainboard automatisch steuern kann. Kompaktwaküs sind klein genug, um nach Komponententemperatur geregelt zu werden.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die sehr schnelle Antwort


----------



## dark-killer123 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
Habe mir vor paar Monaten die H60 gekauft und bei Atelco bei den Fachmännern einbauen lassen, da die meinten, dass sonst die Garantie verfliegt. Nun habe ich aber sehr hohe Temps. Meine Amd 1090 ist overclocked auf 3.9 Ghz und NB und HT sind auf 2600 Mhz. Alle Stromsparfunktionen sind aus. Mit Prime steigen die Temps der CPU auf 66/67 und die der Cores so auf 55-59 und das nur nach wenigen Minuten. Nun meine Frage, welche Temps sind ausschlaggebend die der Cpu, das heißt warscheinlich die Temps am SOckel oder die Coretemps, welche mit  ~60° noch im Rahmen wären? Und sind meine Temps überhaput normal?
Bald wollte ich mir noch 5 Gehäuselüfter und 2 Noiseblocker für den Radioter besorgen bringt das was?
Hier noch ein Bild.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TFTP100 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist es normal dass man die Pumpe der H60 laut findet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dark-killer123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe mir vor paar Monaten die H60 gekauft und bei Atelco bei den Fachmännern einbauen lassen,



Ich seh da einen Widerspruch 



> da die meinten, dass sonst die Garantie verfliegt.



Produktgarantie definitiv nicht und selbst bei einem Komplettsysteme würden zumindest weite Teile der Gewährleistung erhalten bleiben. (PCs sind erweiterbare Systeme)



> Mit Prime steigen die Temps der CPU auf 66/67 und die der Cores so auf 55-59 und das nur nach wenigen Minuten. Nun meine Frage, welche Temps sind ausschlaggebend die der Cpu, das heißt warscheinlich die Temps am SOckel oder die Coretemps, welche mit  ~60° noch im Rahmen wären? Und sind meine Temps überhaput normal?



Hab nicht wirklich viele Vergleichswerte von 1090ern mit dem Takt (ocen, aber wegen Garantie nem Händler Geld fürs Schraubendrehen zahlen  ), aber bedenklich erscheinen sie mir nicht. AMDs Sensoren scheinen zu dem noch häufiger, als Intels, nach dem Mond zu gehen. Wie heiß war die CPU vorher, wo throttelt sie?




TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass man die Pumpe der H60 laut findet?


 
Es ist weit verbreitet, dass man sie hört. "Laut" hängt dann von der persönlichen Empfindlichkeit ab, kann aber auch ein Hinweis auf Luft in der Pumpe (Radiator so eingebaut, dass sie sich gut darin sammeln könnte?) oder einen Defekt sein.


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, ich hab mir eine H100 bestellt und will die Lüfter gegen Noisblocker Multiframe PWM austauschen. An der Stelle im PC, wo ich sie einbauen will, habe ich 3 BeQuiet DarkWings hängen. Diese könnte ich dort auch aussen anbringen. Würde ein Push/Pull-Betrieb sich hier lohnen? Wie sollte ich das Aufbauen? Nosiblocker auf Push und BeQuiet auf Pull? oder jeweils einen in Push und Pull? Ich weis das sich der Bequiet mit offenen Rahmen eigentlich weniger für Push eignet.

Gruß und Dnake schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## unLieb (7. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte möglichst gleiche Lüfter für den Push und Pull Betrieb benutzen um ungewollten Geräuschen vorzubeugen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich würde es erstmal nur mit den vorhandenen Lüftern versuchen. Die H100 hat eigentlich genug Leistungsreserven, um kein push/pull zu erfordern.


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich wollte eigentlich ein recht leises System haben und eigentlich auch unter Luft. Nur hab ich aufm MB zuwenig Platz um nen grossen und leisen Turmkühler unterzubringen. Links und rechts vom CPU ist Ram, unten direkt im 1. Slot schon die GraKa.
Bei der H100 hab ich mir ertsmal nur gedacht das ich das Platzproblem verlagere, aber mir relativ laute Lüfter einhandle. Darum hab ich die Noisblocker auch gleich mit bestellt, weil ich hier und da schon gelesen hab dass sie für die H100 geeignet wären. Mir ist dann nur aufgefallen, dass der Druck bei den Noisblocker besser als bei den Bequiet ist, aber eben be weitem nicht so hoch wie bei den original Lüftern. Darum die Frage ob der Push/Pull-Betrieb was bringt und ob ichs mit den vorhanden Lüftern (2x Noisblocker und 2x DarkWings) vernünftig lösen kann.
Eine richtige WaKü ist mir bei meiner Erfahrung im Bereich WaKü (geht gegen 0) in nem Produktivsystem zu riksant. Wenn ich Geld übig hab will ich an meinem alten Pc eine ausprobieren aufzubauen um Erfahrung zu sammeln.

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Push-/Pull-Betrieb bringt schon eine gewisse Verbesserung der Differenztemperatur am Radiator, aber die Frage ist, ob du die nötig hast und ob sie die Geräuschentwicklung der zusätzlichen Lüfter wert ist. Ich würde es jedenfalls erst einseitig probieren.
Aber mit den Multiframe, da muss ich meine erste Empfehlung zurückziehen. Dachte, die Dark Wings hätten einen geschlossenen Rahmen - haben sie aber nicht, damit sie für Radiatoren ungeeignet.


----------



## mf_Jade (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dark-killer123 schrieb:


> Atelco bei den Fachmännern einbauen lassen, da die meinten, dass sonst die Garantie verfliegt.[/IMG]


 
Ich sehe einen Widerspruch und Schwachsinn! Ich hoffe die wollten nichts für den Einbau, sonst ist das ja mal ziemlicher Betrug.


----------



## tso92 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

gudde, 

also ich habe eine Frage kann ich 4 lüfter (am H100) am CPU  PMW auf dem Mobo anschließen ?? ( mit 3 Y-Adapter oder ziehen die zuviel  Strom ?? ) 
das kann man nirgends nachlesen 
die lüfter solltens werden          Caseking.de » Lüfter » Be Quiet! » Be Quiet! Lüfter Silent Wings USC - 120mm oder die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


ps die Lüfter sind noch nicht gekauft : Verbesserungsvorschläge zu  anderen Lüftern nehme ich gerne an ( also 4 Stück brauche ich, nicht  über 20-25 db (A) laut und nach möglichkeit unter 45 €...... +- 5€ könnt  ich auch noch leben ...... Led ist mir egal, aber wenn es gute mit leds  gibt dann in rot  und eine hohe zuverlässigkeit sowie ein hoher luftstrm wäre auch sehr angebracht 

danke vorab hoffe auf viele Antworten bzw. Ratschläge ^^


----------



## mrfloppy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir gestern die corsair H60 geholt und hätte da noch fragen ob ich die möglichkeit habe die kühlleistung noch zu verbessern?

zb:
-zur zeit ist der corsair lüfter ja so verbaut das der ansaugt und durch die lamellen bläst, könnte ich hier direkt hinter die lamellen noch nen lüfter hängen der absaugt? sinnvoll??? müßte das der selbe lüfter sein mit der selben drehzahl?

- nen weiteren lüfter ans gehäuse montieren der die warme luft wieder aus dem gehäuse rausbefördert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@sto92: Mainboards sind manchmal nur bis 300 mA freigegeben (selten mehr als 500), könnte also knapp werden. Zur mangelnden Eignung der USC solltest du hier schon genug gelesen haben.

@mrfloppy: Doppelbelüftung steigert die Leistung, aber nicht um Welten. Erst recht nicht mit einem Lüfter anderer Leistung. Da gelten die gleichen Regeln, wie bei Luftkühlern. Ein ausblasender Gehäuselüfter würde die Leistung der H60 vermutlich kaum beeinflussen, kann aber, je nach Gehäuse, einen Hitzestau an anderen Komponenten verhindern (sofern überhaupt Gefahr droht).


----------



## Stahlinick (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mir gestern die corsair H60 geholt und hätte da noch fragen ob ich die möglichkeit habe die kühlleistung noch zu verbessern?
> 
> zb:
> ...



2 Lüfter an nem H60 sind quatsch


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



tso92 schrieb:


> gudde,
> 
> also ich habe eine Frage kann ich 4 lüfter (am H100) am CPU PMW auf dem Mobo anschließen ?? ( mit 3 Y-Adapter oder ziehen die zuviel Strom ?? )


 
Hi, ich hoffe es kommt nicht zu spät: aber du kannst doch die 4 Lüfter direkt an der H100 anschließen, sowohl PWM also auch normale. Dann werden sie über die interne Regelung der H100 gesteuert und dir stehen 4 Profile/Leistungstufen zur Verfügung.


----------



## unLieb (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die H100 hat doch nur 3 Stufen, oder habe ich bei meiner eine übersehen?


----------



## ralle_h (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Bigmaeckerfield schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir eine H100 bestellt und will die Lüfter gegen Noisblocker Multiframe PWM austauschen. An der Stelle im PC, wo ich sie einbauen will, habe ich 3 BeQuiet DarkWings hängen. Diese könnte ich dort auch aussen anbringen. Würde ein Push/Pull-Betrieb sich hier lohnen? Wie sollte ich das Aufbauen? Nosiblocker auf Push und BeQuiet auf Pull? oder jeweils einen in Push und Pull? Ich weis das sich der Bequiet mit offenen Rahmen eigentlich weniger für Push eignet.
> 
> Gruß und Dnake schon mal für die Antworten


 
Wie willst du das eigentlich mit den Schrauben realisieren?

Der H100 braucht ganz andere Schrauben, die sind afaik gar nicht zu den Dark Wings kompatibel?


----------



## Sysnet (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jup, am besten wären wohl die Black Silent Pro für den Radibetrieb, da diese einen durchgängigen Rahmen haben.


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



unLieb schrieb:


> Die H100 hat doch nur 3 Stufen, oder habe ich bei meiner eine übersehen?


 
Meine ist noch nicht da, weil die CPU nicht lieferbar war und der Rest der Bestellung noch nicht raus gegangen ist. Aber ich habe gedacht es wären drei Leistungsstufen (die drei Viertelkreise) und das Automatikprogramm (nur das Männchen leuchtet). Aber es kann auch sein das ich mich irre. 



ralle_h schrieb:


> Wie willst du das eigentlich mit den Schrauben realisieren?
> 
> Der H100 braucht ganz andere Schrauben, die sind afaik gar nicht zu den Dark Wings kompatibel?


Mein Gehäuse hat am Deckel aussen noch eine weitere Verkleidung. Die Darkwings kann ich oben sozusagen ausserhalb des Metallgehäuses anbringen während die WaKü von innen an den Platz für nen Triple-Radiator geschraubt werden kann.


----------



## mf_Jade (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da es schon so spät ist und mir die Frage auf der Zunge brennt, stell ich sie mal ganz ungeniert und ohne die 45 Seiten zu lesen: 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer H70 und/oder H80 in Verbindung mit einem 2500K, mich würden da mal die Temperaturen interessieren und vor allem die Lautstärke der Pumpe und der Lüfter.

Oder sind die Pendants von Antec eher zu empfehlen? Ich hab halt grad nen Genesis in meinem Lian Li PC-A05NB und der ist mir einfach zu riesig da drin.


----------



## ralle_h (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Bigmaeckerfield schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse hat am Deckel aussen noch eine weitere Verkleidung. Die Darkwings kann ich oben sozusagen ausserhalb des Metallgehäuses anbringen während die WaKü von innen an den Platz für nen Triple-Radiator geschraubt werden kann.


 
Ah okay. Ist halt die Frage ob das viel (oder überhaupt etwas) bringt, wenn die Lüfter nicht direkt auf dem Radi sitzen. Halt uns mal bitte auf dem Laufenden! 



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Da es schon so spät ist und mir die Frage auf der Zunge brennt, stell ich sie mal ganz ungeniert und ohne die 45 Seiten zu lesen:
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer H70 und/oder H80 in Verbindung mit einem 2500K, mich würden da mal die Temperaturen interessieren und vor allem die Lautstärke der Pumpe und der Lüfter.
> 
> Oder sind die Pendants von Antec eher zu empfehlen? Ich hab halt grad nen Genesis in meinem Lian Li PC-A05NB und der ist mir einfach zu riesig da drin.


 
Falls dir das was hilft:



			
				ralle_h schrieb:
			
		

> -> Temp Messung erfolgt nach 30 Min, 2500k, 4,5 Ghz @ 1,344V (+55 DVID)
> 
> *1. Aus dem Gehäuse blasend:*
> 
> ...


 
(alles am H70 getestet - der H80 soll aber etwas besser sein).

P.S: Die Pumpe konnte ich gar nicht hören, die hat sehr leise gearbeitet.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

Pumpen sind nur ab und an wegen der Serienstreuung recht laut, ist also eher ein Glückspiel ob eure erworbene etwas leiser oder lauter ist.

Sich über die Lautstärke der Pumpe zu beschweren ist eh ein schlechter Witz, was erwartet ihr für rund 80€? Eine Super silent und potente Kühlanlage? Allein meine richtige Wakü Pumpe kostet 80 ocken. Wie soll man dann von einen 80€ komplettkühlung Qualität erwarten?


----------



## Henninges (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

öhm,...

doofe frage : kennt jemand eine möglichkeit eine h50 neu zu befüllen ? 
hab durch ein "missgeschick" etwas kühlflüssigkeit verloren und würde gerne wieder etwas "auffüllen"...


----------



## mf_Jade (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Pumpen sind nur ab und an wegen der Serienstreuung recht laut, ist also eher ein Glückspiel ob eure erworbene etwas leiser oder lauter ist.
> 
> Sich über die Lautstärke der Pumpe zu beschweren ist eh ein schlechter Witz, was erwartet ihr für rund 80€? Eine Super silent und potente Kühlanlage? Allein meine richtige Wakü Pumpe kostet 80 ocken. Wie soll man dann von einen 80€ komplettkühlung Qualität erwarten?


 
Ziemlich unsinnige Aussage, es hat sich hier niemand über die Lautstärke beschwert sondern lediglich über die Lautstärke informiert, lesen bildet...

@ Ralle

die Werte sind nach 30 min Prime?


----------



## ralle_h (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, stimmt hätte man dazu schreiben können, Prime Custom (FFTs in Place) ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Dezember 2011)

Henninges schrieb:
			
		

> öhm,...
> 
> doofe frage : kennt jemand eine möglichkeit eine h50 neu zu befüllen ?
> hab durch ein "missgeschick" etwas kühlflüssigkeit verloren und würde gerne wieder etwas "auffüllen"...



Da die Kompaktkühlungen nicht dafür ausgelegt sind und auch keiner genau weiss, was denn genau in der Kühlflüssigkeit ist muss ich sagen ,dass ich keine Möglichkeit kennen.


----------



## Henninges (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

habe gerade den tipp bekommen, diese schraube zu lösen...soll den "agb" abdichten...spritze rein und wieder auffüllen könnte klappen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



corsair schreibt :





> Was für eine Flüssigkeit befindet sich im H50/H70?
> Bei der Flüssigkeit im H50 und H70 handelt es sich um destilliertes Wasser mit dem Zusatz Propylenglykol, der Korrosion und die Ansammlung organischer Materie verhindert.



edit : bild vergessen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sich über die Lautstärke der Pumpe zu beschweren ist eh ein schlechter Witz, was erwartet ihr für rund 80€? Eine Super silent und potente Kühlanlage? Allein meine richtige Wakü Pumpe kostet 80 ocken. Wie soll man dann von einen 80€ komplettkühlung Qualität erwarten?


 
Eine/die leiseste Wakü-Pumpe kostet 37 €, ein 120er Radi kostet 22 €, 21 € für eine Kühler-Bodenplatte (eigenes Gehäuse hat er ja nicht) und ein paar Stückchen Schlauch sollten auch zu machen sein. Großserieneinsparungen noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet. Man kann für 80 € also durchaus noch mehr bieten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Dezember 2011)

Alter Besserwisser :-p xD


----------



## JackOnell (19. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Eine/die leiseste Wakü-Pumpe kostet 37 €, ein 120er Radi kostet 22 €, 21 € für eine Kühler-Bodenplatte (eigenes Gehäuse hat er ja nicht) und ein paar Stückchen Schlauch sollten auch zu machen sein. Großserieneinsparungen noch gar nicht mit eingerechnet. Man kann für 80 € also durchaus noch mehr bieten.



Diese 80 Euro aussage verstehe ich nicht ganz, bekommst du damit ne günstigere und bessere wakü zusammen als die h100 bietet ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein, nicht ohne massives Basteln. Die H100 spart Produktionskosten ein, in dem sie auf einen AGB verzichtet und ein und dasselbe Gehäuse für Pumpe und CPU-Kühler nutzt. Aber jemand, der ohnehin Teile selbst fertigt, sollte diese Vereinigung kostenneutral hinbekommen -> Für Corasir wäre ein hochwertige Lösung nicht wesentlich teurer, als das, was sie jetzt verkaufen.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wollte mal fragen, ob fast 20K Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Kühlmittel und CPU bei der Antec H2O 920 in Ordnung sind, oder ob ich vielleicht mal die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln sollte. (Die CPU Temperatur ergibt sich bei mir aus der Kerntemperatur plus einem Offset von 13K, den ich öfters im Internet gefunden hab)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

20 K sind, insbesondere im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit, für einen doch relativ einfach aufgebauten CPU-Kühler, wie er hier verwendet wird, sicherlich nicht übermäßig viel.


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mist dann is meine CPU verdammt heiß (66°C unter Last bei 47°C Wassertemp)^^

Kann ich noch mit irgendwas die Kühlleistung erhöhen oder hilft da nur ne vollwertige Wakü ab 240er Radi?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei den kompakten kannst du nicht viel machen, außer zur Sicherheit trotzdem den Sitz überprüfen und den Lüfter hochdrehen. Ein größerer Radi würde bei ~25 K Differenz zur Raumtemperatur sicherlich einiges rausholen können. Generell würde ich 66 °C Kerntemperaturanzeige aber nicht als "verdammt heiß" bezeichnen. Hast du mal getestet, bei welchem Wert die CPU zu throtteln beginnt?


----------



## NCphalon (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ne, mach ich jetz mal, wahrscheinlich schmiert er aber vorher ab 

Eben is er ausgegangen un dann hatte ich ziemlich direkt danach noch ca. 73°C im Bios. (Und so ca. 85°C mit Offset)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bist du im BIOS bist, hat er einiges an Wärme verloren, da solltest du schon bis zum Absturz gucken. (Wieso eigentlich Absturz? Hat AMD nicht eigentlich seit ~At64-Zeiten auch einen Schutzmechanismus, der überhitzende CPUs runtertaktet?)


----------



## NCphalon (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Vielleicht schaltet der Schutzmechanismus überhitzende CPUs jetzt aus^^

Ich seh grad ich hab bei Speedfan keinen Offset mehr eingestellt, also warn die 85°, die er kurz vorm Absturz gezeigt hat wohl die richtige Temperatur.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich suche lüfter für meine h60 
Sie sollen sehr leise sein, und sehr viel druck haben.
Sind noiseblocker multiframe m12s2 gut? Weil die oft auch als gehäuselüfter genommen werden.....
Oder was ist mit den edel noctua NF12F? Die sollen ja sehr viel druck haben...


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wenn du welche mit druck willst greif lieber zu den noctua, wenn du sehr sehr leise haben willst greif zu den NB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du welche mit druck willst greif lieber zu den noctua, wenn du sehr sehr leise haben willst greif zu den NB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264



Aber wie dichten denn die noctua eig ab? Ham die auch son dichtungsring wie die multiframe?
Druck ist doch für radiatoren sehr wichtig oder?


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Druck ist wichtig, aber nicht essentiell wichtig (unter Vorbehalt)

Radis mit engen Lammellen (h Blabla und Co) profitieren von mehr Druck, da dort die Luft besser durch die Lamellen gepresst werden kann.

Radis mit weiten Lamellen profitieren von langsam drehenden Lüftern, da spielt der Druck keine so ne große Rolle mehr.

Evtl fährst du auch mit ein paar enermax Lüftern recht gut.


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Druck ist wichtig, aber nicht essentiell wichtig (unter Vorbehalt)
> 
> Radis mit engen Lammellen (h Blabla und Co) profitieren von mehr Druck, da dort die Luft besser durch die Lamellen gepresst werden kann.
> 
> ...



Mit welchen? Keine tb silenece die sin doch schrott gegen die noctua und noiseblocker high end.... Preis ist mir egal!
Und meine tb apollish sind zu schwach... Die apollish (vegas) sind mir zu laut.
die tb silence pwm haben nur 1,6 m3h20 bei 1500 da haben die noctua 2,6(!)


			
				CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du welche mit druck willst greif lieber zu den noctua, wenn du sehr sehr leise haben willst greif zu den NB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264


Laut den herstellerangaben sind sie bei 1200 etwa gleich laut (19 vs18,6db)


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Dezember 2011)

Auf Hersteller Angaben sind generell kein verlass.


Bei enermax hab ich von vielen gehört das die Magma recht gut sein sollen (hatte sie selber noch nicht)

Was mir noch eingefallen ist wären Silverstone Airpenetrator mit gebündelten Luftstrom, die sind allerdings nicht so leise wie NB


----------



## TFTP100 (23. Dezember 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Hersteller Angaben sind generell kein verlass.
> 
> Bei enermax hab ich von vielen gehört das die Magma recht gut sein sollen (hatte sie selber noch nicht)
> 
> Was mir noch eingefallen ist wären Silverstone Airpenetrator mit gebündelten Luftstrom, die sind allerdings nicht so leise wie NB



Hmmm neee
Hier die getesten druckwerte
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1797/6/
"When you move onto the static pressure results, I again came away pleasantly surprised, as the static pressure on this fan was definitely higher than Noctua's previous offerings. Likewise, this fan does have enough static pressure for me to recommend it for cooling enthusiasts to use on their Heatsinks or Radiators. I don't think I have much else to say, as the voltage & PWM results were fairly equal. "


----------



## [-SONIC-] (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo ich hab ein problem. War grad am oc und ganz aufeinmal wenn ich  auf stufe 3 klicke, hört der sich an wie stufe 2. Wenn pc angeht oder  man bleibt auf der taste kurz drauf dreheb die lüfter auf max, so wie es  sollen. Aber stufe 3 geht nicht. An was kann das liegen???


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

Stufe 3 heißt nicht automatisch volle Drehzahl, sondern beschreibt den rpm Bereich zw. 1600 und max.
Wenn die temps also nicht deutlich steigen verändert sich auch die Drehzahl nicht deutlich.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Und warum ging das bissjetzt immer egal wann ich das gedrückt habe? Ich habe das gefühl zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 ist kein Unterschied und Stufe 3 währe jetzt Stufe 2.

Ich habe es einmal an mein Netzteil angesteckt und einmal an mein CPU Fan ist das richtig oder?

Im Bios ist auch alles auf Full ON einsgstellt


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

[-SONIC-] schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum ging das bissjetzt immer egal wann ich das gedrückt habe? Ich habe das gefühl zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 ist kein Unterschied und Stufe 3 währe jetzt Stufe 2.
> 
> Ich habe es einmal an mein Netzteil angesteckt und einmal an mein CPU Fan ist das richtig oder?
> 
> Im Bios ist auch alles auf Full ON einsgstellt



Eigentlich sollten die lüfter in 3 stufen laufen.
Die pupe selbst sollte direkt am nt oder am board ungeregelt angeschlossen werden so das diese immer zu 100 % läuft.
Wenn die originallufter von corsair verbaut sind sollte es mit 3 stufen gehen, ich habe sich schonmal eigentlich mehrmals davon gelesen das die Steuerung defekt ist.
Ich würde eine rma in Anspruch nehmen.
Aber wow anfangs erwähnt würde ich die lüfter vom board am CPU Anschluss regeln lassen und die pumpe zu 100% laufen lassen.

*EDIT*

Nach langem überlegen habe ich jetzt doch vor mir eine H100 stadt ne richtige WAKÜ selber zusammen zu stellen.
Nun habe ich noch die ein oder andere Frage.
Ich werde die Lüfter auf jedenfall über das Board steueren, am CPU_Fan anschluss, nur bin ich mir über die Wahl der Lüfter
nicht all zu sicher.
Ich habe einmal die und dann diese gesehen welche sind eher zu empfehlen oder hat jemand noch ne andere IDEE.
Der PLPS hat halt diesen Gummirahmen mit dehm er wohl dichter anliegt, der andere ist stärker und evtl auch etwas lauter
besser als die corsairlüfter sind wohl beide.
Ich würde mich uber ein paar anregungen freuen 
MFG


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

[-SONIC-] schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum ging das bissjetzt immer egal wann ich das gedrückt habe? Ich habe das gefühl zwischen Stufe 1 und 2 ist kein Unterschied und Stufe 3 währe jetzt Stufe 2.
> 
> Ich habe es einmal an mein Netzteil angesteckt und einmal an mein CPU Fan ist das richtig oder?
> 
> Im Bios ist auch alles auf Full ON einsgstellt



Wie gesagt, das sind drehzahlbereiche, die je nach temp einen min und einen max Wert haben (kann man auf der corsair hp nachschauen)
Wenn deine Steuerung kaputt ist - hab ich gelesen - werden die Lüfter meist auf volle Pulle gelassen und regeln gar nichts mehr- dann rma oder mal im corsair Forum Posten.
Ich hab die lufter extern über eine lüftersteuerung geregelt das funzt super


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@XeonB

Welche lüfter hast du drauf


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die corsair-lufter drauf und nie höher als 1100rpm (auch bei prime) und damit echt gut erträglich (mache kein oc) bei max echter fönkonkurrent.
Mir reichen die original gut aus.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die corsair-lufter drauf und nie höher als 1100rpm (auch bei prime) und damit echt gut erträglich (mache kein oc) bei max echter fönkonkurrent.
> Mir reichen die original gut aus.



Ok dann hast du wohl kein tipp für mich, was die Wahl der lüfter angeht.


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

Nein aber wenn würde ich nb mit pwm kaufen


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Nein aber wenn würde ich nb mit pwm kaufen



Und die plps von nb ?


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

Kommt glaub ich drauf an wo du sie anklemmst (Pumpe oder extern) - mehr weiss ich nicht aber schau mal im corsair Support oder im corsair Forum direkt.
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=192


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt glaub ich drauf an wo du sie anklemmst (Pumpe oder extern) - mehr weiss ich nicht aber schau mal im corsair Support oder im corsair Forum direkt.
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=192



Also eigentlich weiss ich nicht welche lüfter ich mitbestellen soll edtwerder die von dir genanten oder die von mir genanten letztere drehen Max nur 1500 haben aber einen kompletten gummirahmen, beides sind pwm und kommen bei mir an die platine CPU_fan.


----------



## XeonB (27. Dezember 2011)

Kann dir echt nicht mehr sagen, sorry
Hör dir doch erstmal die originalen an


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

XeonB schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir echt nicht mehr sagen, sorry
> Hör dir doch erstmal die originalen an



Oh nö ich will gleich paar andere


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nö ich will gleich paar andere



Also ich hab mich auch intensiv damit befasst und tendiere zu den Noctua NF F12 pwm 
Sie haben gegenüber nb viel mehr druck was wichtig ist für radiatoren.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mich auch intensiv damit befasst und tendiere zu den Noctua NF F12 pwm
> Sie haben gegenüber nb viel mehr druck was wichtig ist für radiatoren.



Ja hast du die echon drauf ?


----------



## TFTP100 (27. Dezember 2011)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hast du die echon drauf ?



Nee, ich überleg noch ob ich sie brauch.....


----------



## JackOnell (27. Dezember 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, Multis kann man dank beiliegendem Dichtrahmen problemlos an Radis nutzen.
> Die Multis sind die besten Lüfter von NB, allgemein zählen sie zu den besten Lüftern auf dem Markt (für mich sind sie es). Die Black SilentPro unterscheiden sich jedoch nur durch den anderen Rahmen und die Optik, dafür ist ihr Preis deutlich geringer, also P/L spricht für die Black SilentPro, so gut ist m.M.n. kein anderer Lüfter in dieser Preisklasse. Bei Kompaktkühlungen haben sie aber den Nachteil, dass sie maximal mit 1400rpm drehen können, da haben die Multi PWM mit bis zu 2000rpm deutlich mehr Reserven, mit leise hat aber beides nichts zu tun, im extrem niedrigen Drehzahlbereich zeigen die NB erst ihr ganzes Können.



Ich kann nirgendwo diesen gummierahmen bei den Multis finden hättest du mal ein link davon ?


----------



## Uter (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich kann nirgendwo diesen gummierahmen bei den Multis finden hättest du mal ein link davon ?


 Google, Noiseblocker Multiframe Dichtung. Leider etwas gestaucht. Bei Caseking gibt es afair zumindest beim Multi PWM mit 1500rpm max. bessere Bilder.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Dezember 2011)

www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefte...ltiframe-S-Series-M12-P-120mm-PWM::11333.html

Bei steht es ja mit dabei, jetzt mit Gummi......
Obs die wären die bessere Wahl oder doch lieber die plps.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wollt nur sagen das meine H100 wieder läuft. Danke euch


----------



## XeonB (28. Dezember 2011)

Was hast du gemacht ein reset der Pumpe?


----------



## JackOnell (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich habe mir jetzt diese in den Warenkorb gepackt.
Die sind zwar langsamer und bringen 33m² weniger aber sie sind auch leiser
sollte ich dennoch power brauchen kann ich die orginal Lüfter draufpapen, bzw zusätzlich
den wie Uther irgenwann hier erwänt hat laut wird es so oder so.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

also habe mir die CoolIT Eco 240 gekauft.

Hab die jetzt eingebaut und die Pumpe per Adapter direkt ans Netzteil. Wenn ich den PC jetzt aber starte, kommt von der Pumpe ein komisches Geräusch und die CPU Temp geht laut Bios direkt auf 79° hoch.

Wisst ihr was da kaputt sein könnte und was ich jetzt machen soll?

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also habe mir die CoolIT Eco 240 gekauft.
> 
> ...



Liegt die pumpe auch sicher auf der cpu auf? Alte wlp weg? Neue drauf? Richtig rum draufgeschraubt? 
Pumpen machen doch immer komische geräusche


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

hab die Pumpe einmal gedreht, 30° im Bios. Passt soweit.

Die Geräusche sind aber noch da.
Ist mein Adapter evtl. falsch? Also ich hab schwarz rote Adapter. Da steht nichts von 12 oder 7 Volt drauf.

Das Geräusch ist aber wirklich nicht normal


----------



## TFTP100 (28. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab die Pumpe einmal gedreht, 30° im Bios. Passt soweit.
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch . Was für geräusche sind es denn?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. Dezember 2011)

So ein sehr hohes rattern, kann ich schlecht beschreiben.


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> So ein sehr hohes rattern, kann ich schlecht beschreiben.



Macht meine auch.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. Dezember 2011)

Das isr aber wirklich sehr laut. Ist das normal?


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Das isr aber wirklich sehr laut. Ist das normal?



Wie laut? Ja bei 12V is es bei mir auch laut. Nur schlechtere kühlergebnisse konnte ich mit 40% nciht feststellen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. Dezember 2011)

Lauter als die Standard-Lüfter bei ~1500 upm.
Was meinst du mit 40%?


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Lauter als die Standard-Lüfter bei ~1500 upm.
> Was meinst du mit 40%?



Ja man kann sie dann ncoh leicht drüberhören.
Meine Lüftersteuerung macht 40% und dann ist die leiser.......


----------



## PommesmannXXL (29. Dezember 2011)

Achso, man kann die Pumpe ohne Probleme per Lüftersteuerung regeln?

Geht das wohl auch per Mainboard?


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, man kann die Pumpe ohne Probleme per Lüftersteuerung regeln?
> 
> Geht das wohl auch per Mainboard?



Ja, aber es soll auf dauer auf die pumpe gehen.... Am mainboard kanns dus auch anschließen, wird sogar von corsair empfohlen


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Anschließen ja, aber nicht regeln - nur mit 12V kann man sie direkt über´s Board laufen lassen. 

Äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass du ein Board hast was die Leistung der Pumpe unbeschadet analog regeln kann (es gibt welche - sind aber sehr selten und meist älter). Da die Pumpe keinen Zerhacker an Board hat und so kein PWM-Signal vom Board umsetzen kann hat, brauchste da schon ne Lüfersteuerung die entweder eine analog oder pseudoanalog geregelte Ausgangssspannung und ausreichend Leistung liefert.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



XeonB schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht ein reset der Pumpe?


 Hi,

nein da war nichts kaputt. Der User hier im Forum hatte recht. Stufe 3 wird erst dann so laut wenn auch die Temps hocgehen z.B bei Prime oder so oder wenn im Raum heiß ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hallo zusammen,

ich hab die corsair h60 und wollte wissen ob ich die kühlleistung erhöhen kann wenn ich 2 neue lüfter auf den radiator schraube wo die luftdurchsatz menge höher ist als bei dem original lüfter mit 125 qm/h ??? gibt es solche lüfter überhaupt mit nochmehr durchsatz ohne das die sich anhören als würde man an einer autobahn sitzen wenn die auf touren kommen???


----------



## Uter (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> ich hab die corsair h60 und wollte wissen ob ich die kühlleistung erhöhen kann wenn ich 2 neue lüfter auf den radiator schraube wo die luftdurchsatz menge höher ist als bei dem original lüfter mit 125 qm/h ???


Ja.



mrfloppy schrieb:


> gibt es solche lüfter überhaupt mit nochmehr durchsatz ohne das die sich anhören als würde man an einer autobahn sitzen wenn die auf touren kommen???


 Nein. Das machen doch auch die mitgelieferten Lüfter? Es gibt Lüfter, die bei der gleichen Leistung etwas leiser sind, aber in diesen Drehzahlbereichen ist kein Lüfter mehr leise. Man hört eh fast nur die bewegte Luft und das ist nunmal unvermeidbar...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*


Würde auch sagen
Ja/Ja/Ja (letztes Ja: Es gibt Lüfter mit mehr Durchsatz, die sich nicht nach Autobahn, sondern nach Kampfjet anhören)


----------



## Robonator (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich weiss nicht ob darüber schon hier geredet wurde aber ich frag mal so in die Runde:
Ich hab nen I5 2500k + Scythe Mugen 2
Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf eine H100?
Das Geld dazu hätte ich und ich finde die Optik von so ner Kühlung echt schick


----------



## ralle_h (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich denke mal 8-12°C sind locker drin, aber darfst nicht vergessen dass die Radiatoren der Kompaktwaküs sind auf High RPM ausgelegt (wobei der H100 da natürlich eh ein wenig besser ist, da er ja dünner ist und für 2 Lüfter nebeneinander ausgelegt ist). Als Silentfan wirst du also wohl oder übel die Lüfter wechseln müssen.


----------



## Robonator (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ralle_h schrieb:


> Ich denke mal 8-12°C sind locker drin, aber darfst nicht vergessen dass die Radiatoren der Kompaktwaküs sind auf High RPM ausgelegt (wobei der H100 da natürlich eh ein wenig besser ist, da er ja dünner ist und für 2 Lüfter nebeneinander ausgelegt ist). Als Silentfan wirst du also wohl oder übel die Lüfter wechseln müssen.


 
Das seh ich nicht so eng mit den Lüftern  Hat man von dem Teil eigentlich auch über einen längeren Zeitraum etwas oder gehen die schnell kaputt?


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ralle_h schrieb:


> Ich denke mal 8-12°C sind locker drin, aber darfst nicht vergessen dass die Radiatoren der Kompaktwaküs sind auf High RPM ausgelegt (wobei der H100 da natürlich eh ein wenig besser ist,


Glaube ich kaum, je nach System sind ~ 10K weniger beim Umstieg von Luft auf richtige Wakü realistisch. 



ralle_h schrieb:


> da er ja dünner ist und für 2 Lüfter nebeneinander ausgelegt ist). Als Silentfan wirst du also wohl oder übel die Lüfter wechseln müssen.


 Die Dicke des Radis ist nicht allein maßgeblich und das Verhältnis Dicke zu Lamellendichte ist gleich wie bei der H60. Mit langsamen Lüftern verliert man also auch bei der H100 deutlich an Leistung, was nicht heißen soll, dass man nicht noch merklich mehr als mit durchschnittlichen Luftkühlern hat.



Robonator schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so eng mit den Lüftern  Hat  man von dem Teil eigentlich auch über einen längeren Zeitraum etwas  oder gehen die schnell kaputt?


Es gibt ein paar Fälle, bei denen die Pumpen Probleme gemacht haben, ob das Ausnahmen waren oder ob das mit der Zeit häufiger vorkommt wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## ralle_h (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Umstellung von einem (Mini) Mugen2 Luftkühler zu einem Referenzluftkühler wie dem NH-D14 sind schonmal 6°C. Daher halte ich die restlichen 2-6 Grad zum H100 für sehr realistisch


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei gleicher (niedirger) Drehzahl glaube ich das nicht, die 2K eventuell schon, aber nochmal 6K erscheinen mir etwas viel. Die Abstände werden bei hohen Taktraten natürlich immer größer und du bist bei 4,5GHz...


----------



## ralle_h (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jep, sorry, bin von übertakteten CPUs ausgegangen. Je niedriger der Takt und die Abwärme, desto niedriger der Unterschied.

Beim Vergleich von Mugen 2 zu NH-D14 kann ich übrigens aus Erfahrung sprechen, war in dem Fall nen 2600k @ 4,2 Ghz den ich meinem Dad verbaut hab. War mit Mugen 2 um 5-6°c wärmer dann bei ihm.


----------



## Robonator (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe vor zu übertakten


----------



## JackOnell (11. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die h100 gerade bekommen und ich muss sagen mein Rechner ist derzeit so laut das ich die pumpe garnicht gehört habe bin mal gespannt wie es ist wenn ich alles umgebaut habe.


----------



## Robonator (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe die h100 gerade bekommen und ich muss sagen mein Rechner ist derzeit so laut das ich die pumpe garnicht gehört habe bin mal gespannt wie es ist wenn ich alles umgebaut habe.


 
Könntest mir dann vieleicht sagen wie du die so findest?


----------



## JackOnell (11. Januar 2012)

Also ich komme morgen erst zum Umbau .
Zur Verarbeitung kann ich kaum noch was sagen da ich leider retourware erhalten habe mit verbogenen lamellen und so .....


----------



## JackOnell (13. Januar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich komme morgen erst zum Umbau .
> Zur Verarbeitung kann ich kaum noch was sagen da ich leider retourware erhalten habe mit verbogenen lamellen und so .....



Also ich habe die H100 nun verbaut allerdings habe ich sie mit 2 nb lüfter ausgestattet.
Die lüfter lasse ich über das board regeln.
Die kuhleistung ist ganz klar Top, die lüfter hört man im Idl garnicht und unter last ein wenig.
Einzig gie pumpe brummt leise, was aber auch nur auffällt weil sie das nicht gleichbleibend macht sonder schubweise.


----------



## XeonB (13. Januar 2012)

Welche nb hast du jetzt drauf?


----------



## JackOnell (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Diese


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey
Ich hab mal eine frage
Wenn ich auch den H100 mit den 2 Noiseblockern kaufe. Würde er dann leiser als der Mugen 3 sein?
Ob die kühl Leistung besser ist , ist mir eig. egal.
I5 2500K 4Ghz 1.2V.
ich hab keine wasserkühling aber irgendwie dieses brummen auch. Auch schubweise. Woher könnte das kommen ?


----------



## ralle_h (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ziemlich sicher deine HDD die ihre Vibrationen ans Gehäuse weitergibt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schubweise, d.h. an und abschwellen?
Das wäre eine Schwebung und die wird nicht von einer, sondern zwei Komponenten verursacht. Mit Lüftern hatte ich das noch nicht, aber mit HDDs unterschiedlichen Typs. Da hat man schnell mal eine minimal andere Drehzahl und dann verschieben sich die Phasen des Laufgeräusches kontinuirlich - mal löschen sie sich teilweise gegenseitig aus, mal passen sie genau aufeinander und addieren sich.
Entkoppeln kann helfen, Ausbau ist besser.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jap ich hab 2 verschiedene aber auf der einen ist Windows und auf der anderen Programme und spiele. Deswegen würde das mit dem auskoppeln und dem ausbauen wegfallen. Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## ralle_h (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

SSD statt der Platte mit Windows und ne leise 5200RPM entkoppelt als Datengrab. Oder du musst mit den Geräuschen leben ^^


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mhhh....
Ich gucke mal was ich da machen kann 
Aber zurück zu meiner Frage

Wenn ich auch den H100 mit den 2 Noiseblockern kaufe. Würde er dann leiser als der Mugen 3 sein?
Da ich die Kühlleistung vom Mugen 3 gut finde ist es mir egal wenn die Wasserkühlung keine bessere Kühlleistung hat.
Also ich hab keine wirklichen Anforderungen außer das es leise ist. Weil unter Last ist der Mugen 3 nicht wirklich Leise und es dauert bis er mal runterkommt.
Wenn es geht, dann eine günstigere Wakü. Wie gesagt : Es muss nur leiser als der Mugen 3 sein aber die Kühlleistung soll nicht schlechter sein.
I5 2500K 4Ghz 1.2V.


----------



## JackOnell (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leiser bestimmt nicht, aber Stärker ist er.


----------



## Uter (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Man kann auch den Lüfter des Mugen drosseln. 
Die Lüfter an der H100 könnten sicher langsamer drehen, aber u.U. limitiert die Pumpe.


----------



## ralle_h (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Auf den Mugen3 kannst du übrigens auch einen Noiseblocker schnallen afaik, dann ist er genauso laut oder leise wie ein H100 mit Noiseblocker Lüftern (in der Praxis aber wohl etwas lauter, da auf den H100 2 Lüfter sollen... und je nach Serienstreuung die Pumpe noch hörbar sein könnte - oder nicht).



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Mhhh....
> Weil unter Last ist der Mugen 3 nicht wirklich Leise und es dauert bis er mal runterkommt.


 
Klingt eher nach einer miesen Lüftersteuerung. Da würd ich dir lieber Speedfan ans Herz legen statt blind was zu kaufen, damit kannst du die Regelungskurve für den Mugen selber konfigurieren (wenn dein Mainboard mitmacht, was i.d.R. fast jedes tut - schlimmstenfalls musst du den Lüfter an einen anderen Anschluss umstecken) 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a.../48397-how-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann ich irgendwie eine Lüftersteuerung wie bei meiner Grafikkarte machen?


----------



## ralle_h (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, kannst du. Geht im Endeffekt genauso wie bei Afterburner (bei der Version vom Tutorial noch nicht - in der aktuellen aber schon).


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Irgendwie will der meine Front Lüfter die mit einem Y 3Ping Kabel angeschlossen sind nicht kontrollieren.
Der kann den anzeigen aber nicht konrollieren.
Die sind am CHA FAN 2 angeschlossen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannttkwqm.png


----------



## sbkenzo (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Corsair Flüssigkeitskühlung bestellen, mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob die Modelle H 40 und H 60 für den OC-Betrieb geeignet sind. Die H 40 kenn ich gar nicht die H 60 hatte ich schonmal, zu der Zeit aber nicht im OC-Betrieb. Gabs nichtmal eine lebenslage Garantie auf die Dinger, jetzt lese ich von 5 Jahren, muss man also nach 5 Jahren damit rechnen das die PC baden geht oder was 

CPU: AMD FX-4100 @ 4 - 4.3 Ghz

DANKE FÜR ANTWORTEN​


----------



## ralle_h (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Pro Boards sind dahingehend crap, mein Dad hat auch das Pro3, da war nur einer zu regeln (und ein anderer wenn das AXTU Tool an war glaub ich). Welcher das war weiß ich nicht mehr, sorry... das musste selber ausprobieren.

So kann das in Speedfan dann aussehen: Forum de Luxx

Wobei er den Fehler gemacht hat und die CPU Umgebungstemp ausliest und zum regeln hernimmt statt den Cores... die ist meist 10° kühler (falsche Anzeige).

P.S: Und die Einstellung nicht vergessen, sonst kann Speedfan da eh nix regeln: http://www.abload.de/img/bild198q2r.jpg


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay es hat sich erledigt.

Ich hab mir eine Lüftersteuerung bestellen lassen 
Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Jap ich hab 2 verschiedene aber auf der einen ist Windows und auf der anderen Programme und spiele. Deswegen würde das mit dem auskoppeln und dem ausbauen wegfallen. Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?



Stell eine niedrige Zeit für die Abschaltung der Laufwerke ein. Wenn deine Spiele nicht ständig aufs Systemlaufwerk zurückgreifen (Spielstände, Systemdateien) und die nicht oft hin- und herwechselst, kannst du vielleicht die meiste Zeit über nur eine am laufen haben. Auf alle Fälle würde ich mal testhalber eine stilllegen, damit du dir sicher bist, dass das der Fehler ist.

Sonst hilft nur neukaufen/ersetzen. Entkopplungen können das Problem mildern, müssten aber sehr gut sein, um es zu lösen.




sbkenzo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mir gerne eine Corsair Flüssigkeitskühlung bestellen, mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob die Modelle H 40 und H 60 für den OC-Betrieb geeignet sind. Die H 40 kenn ich gar nicht die H 60 hatte ich schonmal, zu der Zeit aber nicht im OC-Betrieb. Gabs nichtmal eine lebenslage Garantie auf die Dinger, jetzt lese ich von 5 Jahren, muss man also nach 5 Jahren damit rechnen das die PC baden geht oder was ​




Wenn es eins gibt, wofür Kompaktkühlungen gut sind, dann OC. Lebensdauer bleibt abzuwarten. Dicht sollte sowas auch nach 10 Jahren noch sein, aber es gibt schon die ersten Fälle, bei denen die Pumpe nach einiger Zeit Betrieb lauter geworden ist. Verschleißprobleme sind für billige Pumpen nunmal typisch, damit haben sich schon sehr viele vielversprechende Hersteller nach 1-2 Jahren wieder aus dem Wakümarkt verabschiedet.​


----------



## Takei Naodar (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey ruyven_macaran

Wollt mich mal nach langer Zeit wieder melden und ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht.... die Pumpe der H70 vom Moddingprojekt is put


ha ha ha Scherz ^^ Läuft immernoch einwandfrei.... eine Steigerung der Lautstärke war bis jetzt auch noch nicht zu beobachten


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin, nochmal zur h100,
ich hatte anfangs die 2 nb falschrum montiert was sehr ineffektiv war jetzt ist alles richtig montiert und hier ein paar Daten. ich kann sagen die kühlleistung ist sehr hoch.
Bei einer raumtemperatur von 21C wird die cpu bei 1,4 Volt und einem takt von 3,7 ghz gerade mal 45-47C.
Und das ganze noch sehr leise, also die genannten noise blocker sind der Hit.
Das ungleichmäßige brummen der pumpe ist auch weg, ich geh mal davon aus das Luft und kuhlmittel sich richtig verteilt haben.


----------



## Takei Naodar (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

*FAQ:*​
*Ich weiß nichts über Waküs und will/sollte das ändern. Wie???*

Dazu empfehle ich Ruvyens Wasserkühlungsguide. Wenn man von ihm nicht aufgrund seiner Größe erschlagen wird, ist man eigentlich gut genug informiert um in der Thematik durchzublicken.​
 *Ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung eine (vollwertige) Wasserkühlung?*

Jain.... es kommt darauf an, wen man fragt. Besitzer einer klassischen Wakü werden dies teilweise verneinen, da einige Vorteile einer echten Wakü nicht gegeben sind, als da so wären, zum Beispiel die Modularität, die Auslegung auf niedrige Drehzahlen für eine hohe Kühleistung, etc.
Die Bedingungen der Definition Wasserkühlung, sind aber erfüllt: 
Eine Pumpe, ein Kühlblock, ein Radiator und die Wichtigeste, Wasser als wärmetransportierendes Medium, auch wenn im Wasser der Kompaktwaküs relativ hohe Anteile an Schmier- und Korrosionsschutzmitteln enthalten sind.​
 *Ich würde mir gerne eine Kompaktwasserkühlung kaufen, um erstmal auszuprobieren, ob eine Wakü was für mich ist. Sinnvoll?*

Nein.... und wenn dann nur um zu testen ob die Wakü üblichen Temperaturen etwas für dich sind, dies gilt natürlich nur bei entsprechend starker Belüftung über 2000U/min . Ihre Einsatzzwecke sind andere.... zum Beispiel, wenn man einen relativ hitzigen Prozessor in einem relativ kleinen Case kühlen muss (Empfehlung: Corsair H60 oder Antec H²O 620 ( 620 mit alternativem Lüfter!)) oder einen relativ stark übertakteten Prozessor der im Idle relativ leise gekühlt werden soll(Drehzahlen um die 700-800 U/min) , aber unter Last einer starken Kühlung bedarf oder nicht so heiß werden soll (Empfehlung: Corsair H80, Antec H²O 920 oder Corsair H100 bei 1300-1400 U/min) . Ebenfalls kann eine Kompaktwasserkühlung hilfreich sein, wenn man oft mit einem Computer unterwegs ist.... da kann ein 1 Kilo Klotz am Mainboard einem schon mal um die Hardware bangen lassen.​
 *Wie gut ist *beliebige Kompaktwasserkühlung*???*

Hierzu empfehle ich ein Studium von Kluttens Tests der Kompaktwaküs.Zusätzlich gibt es Erfahrungsberichte hier imThread und weitere Tests im Forum (Antec620, Corsair H80).​
 *Was soll ich nehmen: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung?*

Dies kann man nicht generell sagen, aber solange genug Platz vorhanden ist, der Prozessor nicht stark übertaktet ist und nicht sehr stark gekühlt werden muss oder soll, rate ich bei einem PC, der immer an einem Standort bleibt, aufgrund des besseren Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses zu einem normalen Luftkühler.​
 *Ich hab gehört, dass die Serienlüfter von Kompaktwasserkühlung XYZ schlecht sind, sollte ich sie tauschen?*

Da den Hersteller natürlich bekannt ist, dass sich Kompaktwaküs erst bei hohen Drehzahlen richtig in Sachen Kühlleistung von hochklassigen Heatpipe-basierten Kühlern absetzen können (Temperaturunterschied >5°C) , haben sie natürlich meist sehr schnell drehende Lüfter beigelegt ( 2000-2500 U/min). Wenn diese getauscht werden sollen, gelten durch die engen Lamellen und die Auslegung auf Befestigung der Lüfter ohne Dichtung ( der Abstand zwischen Radiator und Lüfterrahmen beträgt meines Wissens nicht mehr als 0,2mm und ist daher vernachlässigbar ) und mindestens 700 U/min als sinnvolle untere Grenze der Drehzahlgeschwindigekeit, die normalen Regeln für Lüfter im Wakübereich nur eingeschränkt. Über 1300 U/min nimmt die Kühlleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke weniger zu, aber immer noch stärker als bei vergleichbaren Luftkühlern.
Von diesem Standpunkt her, empfehle ich den Einsatz folgender Lüfter:
Günstig
Preisleistung
Premium​
 *Kann ich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit normalen Wakü-Komponenten modden?*

Dies ist möglich. Natürlich verfällt durch solche Aktionen die Garantie und die Haltbarkeit der Pumpe kann abnehmen, aber mir sind noch keine Berichte zu Ohren gekommen, bei denen die Pumpe kurz nach dem erfolgreichem Umbau den Geist aufgegeben hätte. Ebenso ist das Kaufargument einer wartungsfreien und einfach zu handhabenden Kühlung damit auch hinfällig.
Beim Umbau gibt es folgende Dinge zu beachten:
- Man ist bei den Schläuchen und damit den zusätzlichen Anschlüssen auf die Verwendung von 8/6 Durchmessers durch die Tüllen auf den Originalteilen beschränkt.
( Dies gilt für Corsair Kompaktwaküs bei Antecs weiß ich leider nicht genug über deren Befestigung)

- Ich empfehle nicht die Verwendung von mehr als 3 Radiatoren a 120/140mm, da ansonsten der Durchfluss zu stark abnehmen würde.

- die Pumpe darf *niemals* trocken laufen, die meisten Defekte beim Umbau treten aufgrund Trockenlaufs auf.​
 *Probleme und Lösungen*
_Die Pumpe gibt ein Rattern/Schaben/Klackern von sich._
Eindeutig ein Falle für eine RMA... Meist ein Lagerschaden oder ein verzogenes Pumpengehäuse. Im Zweifel kann man nochmal bei den Mitarbeitern von Corsair bzw. Antec hier im Forum nachfragen.​
_Es kommt ein durchgängiges/sich wiederholendes Rauschen von der Pumpe._
Es befindet sich Luft in der Pumpe bzw es gelangt immer wieder Luft vom Radiator, der auch als AGB dient, in die Pumpe..... Nach dem ersten Einbau kann ein temporäres Rauschen eintreten. Der PC sollte solange nicht belastet werden. Bei einem sich nicht abschwächenden bzw wiederholendem Rauschen ist eine Umpositionierung des Radiators ins Auge zu fassen. Allgemein gilt, dass die Anschlüsse des Radiators immer nach unten augerichtet sein sollten, unabhängig davon ob er horizontal oder senkrecht angebracht ist.​





Kleine Revision der Kompaktwakü FAQ..... neutraler geschrieben und größerer Informationsgehalt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also die einzige neue und generelle Information, die mir auffällt, wäre die Sache mit der Pumpe bei Erweiterung (hab ich mal entsprechend umformuliert, auch wenn es nicht gerade "F"AQ war). Dafür sind einige Infos, wie die Links zu einzeln stehenden Tests und der Verweis auf die Waküzusammenstellungen sogar verschwunden.
Neutral würde ich das ganze erst recht nicht nennen - du legst dich sogar an sehr vielen Punkten auf konkrete Empfehlungen fest.


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In Sachen Neutralität sollte da jemand aber selber auch nochmal nachbessern.... besonders bei den Drehzahlen, die zu den Kompaktwaküs genannt sind..... wenn man die Test und Diagramme von Klutten gelesen und studiert hat, bekommt man bei deiner FAQ gerne mal den Eindruck eines satirischen Beitrags statt einer ernst gemeinten Hilfe..... besonders die Bemerkung mit den Oropax weißt wohl auf einen satirischen Hintergrund hin.....
 ich hab meine FAQ von 6 Personen Korrektur lesen lassen und von ihnen auf Neutralität prüfen lassen..... 2 Benutzern von Luftkühlern, 2 Benutzer von Kompaktwasserkühlungen und 2 Benutzer von klassichen Wasserkühlungen.... sie meinten ziemlich einstimmig ( mit leichten Abweichungen in zu positiv und zu negativ) dass er neutral sei in Bezug auf Kompaktkühlungen....


> Wer mehr Kühlleistung als bei einem Mittelklassekühler haben möchte, um mit leisen Lüftern gute Temperaturen zu erreichen, für den wäre eine Kompaktkühlung meist ein Fehlkauf. Wer dagegen einfach hohe Kühlleistung zu einem (relativ) geringen Preis erwerben möchte, für den ist eine Kompaktkühlung und 1-2 Lüfter der >2000rpm Klasse (und ein Päckchen Oropax) die richtige Wahl.



Dies widerspricht schonmal klar den Fakten..... wenn ein NH-D14 von Noctua schlechter als Mittelklasse () ist weiß ich ja auch nicht.....
Als ersten Beweis das Diagramm von Kluttens Test der Antec H²O 920:


Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Werte wurden mit einem ( H50, H²0 620, A.L.C.) bzw 2 (NH-D14, H70, H²O 920) Referenzlüftern ermittelt ( Scythe Slipstream mit 1600 U/min @ 100%). Man sollte nicht zu sehr auf die Kurven schauen, da die Kurven-Interpolation nicht die beste ist wie man bei 100% und 30% sehen kann. Ebenso restaunt war ich über den Sprung der Temperatur des NH-D14 bei 90% auf 100%. Die Ergebnisse sind aber eindeutig..... bei gleicher Belüftung schlägt insbesondere die H70 den NH-D14 eindeutig.... falls du jetzt meinst der NH-D14 ist kein stark Leistungsfähiger Kühler empfehle ich einen Blick auf das zweite Diagramm....


rabensang schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich sage hier nur das auch hier der Referenzlüfter mit 1600 U/min gedreht hat. 

Wenn man diese Informationen miteinander verknüpft, kann man sich des Bildes nicht erwehren, dass Kompaktwasserkühlungen eigentlich eine extrem starke Konkurenz zu Luftkühlern darstellen und vor allem die größeren Varianten an sich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu klassischen Luftkühlern... wobei selbst der extrem starke Luftkühler, der Phanteks PH-TC14PE, die H70 mit Referenzlüfter sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schlagen könnte.... wobei dieser auch schon eher in der Preisregion einer H100 spielt und daher bei dieser wieder klar versagen würde. 

Auch wenn es von Lautstärke her durch die Pumpe ein Limit nach unten gibt, ( sie sind allgemein nicht laut nach eigener Erfahrung mit H²O 620, H60, H70 und H²O 920 (bis auf die H70 habe ich alle bei Freunden und Bekannten verbaut)) sind sie doch eine ernst zu nehmende Alternative zu Luftkühlern im Bereich hochpreisiger Kühlungen, bei gleicher Belüftung mit gleicher Drehzahl sind sie meist sogar einen Hauch besser.... Wobei man natürlich zwischen den kleinen Versionen H60/H50 und H²O 620 und den anderen unterscheiden sollte....

Ich habe beim schreiben dieser Zeile erst deine korrigierte Version gelesen, die diese Fakten die ich hier präsentiert habe noch nicht ordentlich genug berücksichtigt m.M.n. deswegen poste ich es trotzdem noch.....

Wobei ich mich jetzt erstmal deinen sonstigen Absätzen zuwende..... dies war ja erstmal die Kritik an Absatz 6...... jetzt geh ich mal numerisch vor 

Absatz 1
Soweit OK, dort gibt es inhaltlich soweit nichts zu bemängeln.....

Absatz 2
Inhaltlich eigentlich OK (solltest eventuell noch ein ich hinzufügen )

Absatz 3
Was suchen Wakü-zusammenstellungen in einer Kompaktwasserkühlungs-FAQ? Naja aber noch OK..... zumindest die Existenz.... inhaltlich gibt es doch einges zu bemängeln.... insbesondere wenn man es in Bezug zu anderen Absätzen setzt, in denen du die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke bemängelst.... die Kühlleistung ist bei dem günstigsten Setting mit 130€ nicht besser bzw. schlechter... selbst oder insbesondere, wenn man eine H100 mit nachgerüsteten Sythe Slipstreams als Vergleich nimmt, da sie die Wärme deutlich effizienter an die durchströmende Luft abgibt.... wobei man bei dieser sogar noch für den "Notfall" soagr noch mehr als genug Luft nach oben hat....

Nun zum Thema Lautstärke.... das sollte eigentlich schon durch die Lüfter geklärt sein aber ich gehe nochmal auf die Pumpen näher ein.
Ich zitiere jetzt 2 mal 


nemetona schrieb:


> *1. CPU only:*
> 
> 
> *1.1 CPU only, Budget:*
> ...






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Pumpstation von XSPC erfreut sich seit einiger Zeit zunehmender Beliebtheit. Sie ist zwar tendenziell lauter und nicht wesentlich stärker, aber meist billiger als die ähnlich konzipierte Eheim Station. Negative Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit liegen noch keine vor.
> Die 5,25" Lösungen sind, aufgrund fehlender Entkopplungsmöglichkeiten, jedoch nicht zu empfehlen.



Soviel zum Thema Lautstärke der Pumpen bei günstigen selbst zusammengestellten Waküs..... da du hier zu den Wakübeispielzusammenstellungen verlinkst, sehe ich es als gegeben an, das du sie für gut befindest. Insbesondere im Budget Bereich der hier noch eventuell eine alternative Darstellen sollte.....
Absatz 4:

Soweit auch OK....

Absatz 5:

Ich sehe gerade was du meinst, mit den vergessenen Links.... diese habe ich wirklich leider vergessen....... sry.... Mea Culpa 
Absatz 6:

Wurde ja schon behandelt ^^

Absatz 7:

Hier ist wenig anzufügen, außer imho Empfehlungen von Lüftern in passenden Drehzahlen. Dies wäre sehr praktisch.

Absatz 8:

Hier sind noch eventuell die Bedingungen und ein paar Tipps anzufügen.... ich hab das nicht aus Spaß angefügt. Diese Sache mit den Schläuchen gilt allerdings nur Kompaktwaküs von Corsair, da sie sich in dieser Hinsicht klar unterscheiden.
Zu guter letzt füge bitte noch den Punkt Probleme und Lösungen an. Dort werde ich bei mir die häufigsten Probleme und Irritationen behandeln die auftreten.​


----------



## ralle_h (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Diese Werte wurden mit einem ( H50, H²0 620, A.L.C.) bzw 2 (NH-D14, H70, H²O 920) Referenzlüftern ermittelt ( Scythe Slipstream mit 1600 U/min @ 100%)



Was meines Erachtens völliger Käse ist. Betreibt man den NH-D14 und H70 mit der richtigen, bei Auslieferung beiliegenden Lüftern, hat der H70 erst ab Drehzahlen von 1500RPM+ eine Chance... und dann braucht man wirklich besagte Ohropax.....

ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - H70 Montage? Schläuche oben/unten?


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das betreite ich auch nicht.....  aber ein bekanntes Faktum ist, dass die beiliegenden Lüfter der H50/70 und H²O 620 schrottig sind .... es wurde ja nicht ohne Grund eine H70-Core-Ed. auf den Markt gebracht.... so wurde diesem Umstand Sorge getragen.... ebenso empfehle ich die H70 mit Standard Belüftung *nicht!* Eher bekommt die H²O 920 meine Empfehlung, da sie ein rundes Paket darstellt das wie nachfolgend zu sehen ist auch mit dem NH-D14 mithalten kann in Standardbelüftung....

Anbei ein Bild der Kompaktwaküs und des NH-D14 mit Standardlüfter aus Kluttens Test, das unsere beide Aussagen belegt....



Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wobei ich bei deinem Artikel die Erklärung über den Testaufbau vermisse.... insbesondere zum Case und dessen Belüftung, der verbauten Graka und ob dieselbige bei den Tests ausgelastet wird.... hast du eigentlich die Lufttemperatur bei beiden Test gemessen und die Werte auf eine Temperatur normiert? Aber das nur so als konstruktive Kritik an deinem Artikel, da die Messerte ja stimmig zu sein scheinen..... ach ja kleiner Tipp zu Kompaktwaküs... schläuche am Radi immer nach unten da noch ein wenig Luft im System ist und diese dadurch in die Pumpe geraten kann..... dadurch hat man dan ein unschönes Rauschen und eventuell auch relativ fix durch das teilweise ( je nach Einzelfall extreme ) Trockenlaufen eine kaputte Pumpe......


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> In Sachen Neutralität sollte da jemand aber selber auch nochmal nachbessern.... besonders bei den Drehzahlen, die zu den Kompaktwaküs genannt sind.....



Ich nenne nur an zwei Stellen Drehzahlen. Eine davon ist ein symbolischer Vergleich und die andere eine nach oben offene Empfehlung für maximale Leistung. Weder sehe ich einen Zusammenhang zu Neutralität, noch sehe ich einen Fehler.



> wenn man die Test und Diagramme von Klutten gelesen und studiert hat, bekommt man bei deiner FAQ gerne mal den Eindruck eines satirischen Beitrags statt einer ernst gemeinten Hilfe..... besonders die Bemerkung mit den Oropax weißt wohl auf einen satirischen Hintergrund hin.....



Diese FAQ richtet sich -wie die meisten FAQs- an Leute, die selbstständig keine Tests auswerten. Und ja, wenn mir jemand begegnet, dem es darum geht, seine CPU-Temperatur ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke von 50 °C auf 45 °C zu senken, dann kann die Antwort sarkastische Anspielungen enthalten. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Informationen darin falsch wären.



> ich hab meine FAQ von 6 Personen Korrektur lesen lassen und von ihnen auf Neutralität prüfen lassen.....



Und keinem einzelnen ist aufgefallen, dass du in jedem zweiten Abstatz klar Stellung zugunsten einzelner Marken/Produkte beziehst 




> Dies widerspricht schonmal klar den Fakten..... wenn ein NH-D14 von Noctua schlechter als Mittelklasse () ist weiß ich ja auch nicht.....
> Als ersten Beweis das Diagramm von Kluttens Test der Antec H²O 920:
> 
> 
> Diese Werte wurden mit einem ( H50, H²0 620, A.L.C.) bzw 2 (NH-D14, H70, H²O 920) Referenzlüftern ermittelt ( Scythe Slipstream mit 1600 U/min @ 100%). Man sollte nicht zu sehr auf die Kurven schauen, da die Kurven-Interpolation nicht die beste ist wie man bei 100% und 30% sehen kann. Ebenso restaunt war ich über den Sprung der Temperatur des NH-D14 bei 90% auf 100%. Die Ergebnisse sind aber eindeutig..... bei gleicher Belüftung schlägt insbesondere die H70 den NH-D14 eindeutig.... falls du jetzt meinst der NH-D14 ist kein stark Leistungsfähiger Kühler empfehle ich einen Blick auf das zweite Diagramm....



Mir sind diese Tests bekannt, ich baue meine Urteile aber nach Möglichkeit nicht nur auf einem einzigen Test auf. Hier mal als Alternative:
Test: Enermax ETS-T40-TA CPU-Kühler (Seite 8) - ComputerBase (Folgeseite für doppelte Bestückung): 

Das schlechte Abschneiden des NH-D14 bei schwacher Belüftung wird durchaus bestätigt, ist aber keineswegs universell auf andere Luftkühler übertragbar.



> Absatz 2
> Inhaltlich eigentlich OK (solltest eventuell noch ein ich hinzufügen )



Hmm? An welcher Stelle denn bitte schön?



> Absatz 3
> Was suchen Wakü-zusammenstellungen in einer Kompaktwasserkühlungs-FAQ?



In einem Kompaktwasserkühlungs-FAQ stehen häufig gestellte Fragen von Leuten mit Interessen an Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Und einer der häufigsten Gründe, hier vor Erstellung dieses FAQs einen weiteren Thread zu erstellen, war die Frage "Kompaktwakü oder billige echte Wakü?"



> Naja aber noch OK..... zumindest die Existenz.... inhaltlich gibt es doch einges zu bemängeln.... insbesondere wenn man es in Bezug zu anderen Absätzen setzt, in denen du die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke bemängelst.... die Kühlleistung ist bei dem günstigsten Setting mit 130€ nicht besser bzw. schlechter... selbst oder insbesondere, wenn man eine H100 mit nachgerüsteten Sythe Slipstreams als Vergleich nimmt, da sie die Wärme deutlich effizienter an die durchströmende Luft abgibt.... wobei man bei dieser sogar noch für den "Notfall" soagr noch mehr als genug Luft nach oben hat....



Ich weiß weder, wo du ein "Setting mit 130 €", noch wo du eine H100 mit Slipstreams hernimmst - aber ich spreche von keinem von beiden 



> Soviel zum Thema Lautstärke der Pumpen bei günstigen selbst zusammengestellten Waküs..... da du hier zu den Wakübeispielzusammenstellungen verlinkst, sehe ich es als gegeben an, das du sie für gut befindest. Insbesondere im Budget Bereich der hier noch eventuell eine alternative Darstellen sollte.....



Ich verlinke dahin, weil sie eine Preisvorstellung geben. Nichts weiter verspricht der Absatz im FAQ. Wer meine Meinung zu einzelnen Pumpen hören will, findet sie, wie du ja bemerkt hast, im Guide und ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine XSPC dem Hörensagen nach immer noch leiser ist, als manch Kompaktwaküpumpe, empfehle ich seit jeher die Eheim-Station oder 1046, gerade wenn es um Silent geht.




> Absatz 7:
> 
> Hier ist wenig anzufügen, außer imho Empfehlungen von Lüftern in passenden Drehzahlen. Dies wäre sehr praktisch.



Was sind "passende" Drehzahlen? Wie schon erwähnt bin ich ohnehin prinzipiell kein Freund von der Hervorhebung einzelner Produkte in einem allgmeinen Ratgeber (sowas ist nie passend und nur mit sehr großem Aufwand objektiv) und ich nenne bereits zwei häufig empfohlene Serien (= die werden sowieso von irgendwem genannt, egal ob sie passen) als Beispiel, da kann sich jeder die gewünschte Drehzahl raussuchen. Oder einfach mal z.B. im Luftkühlungsforum fragen (welche Unterschiede zu beachten sind, erklärt der Absatz ja - und das ist sein Hauptzweck). Ich weiß nunmal nicht, welche das sind, welche Regelmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen,...



> Absatz 8:
> 
> Hier sind noch eventuell die Bedingungen und ein paar Tipps anzufügen.... ich hab das nicht aus Spaß angefügt. Diese Sache mit den Schläuchen gilt allerdings nur Kompaktwaküs von Corsair, da sie sich in dieser Hinsicht klar unterscheiden.



Und eben weil es spezielle, nur im Einzelfall passende Antworten sind (zudem auf Fragen, die hier meiner Erinnerung nach noch gar nicht gestellt wurden), passen sie nur schlecht in ein allgemeines FAQ. "HowTo Modding einer _inserNameOfKompatkühlung_" sollte der geneigte Baslter nun wirklich selbst googlen können. Da muss ich hier nicht sämtliche denkbaren Informationen zusammenkopieren und die Übersicht rausschmeißen.




> Zu guter letzt füge bitte noch den Punkt Probleme und Lösungen an. Dort werde ich bei mir die häufigsten Probleme und Irritationen behandeln die auftreten.


 
Eine/Diese FAQ ist jederzeit offen für Erweiterungen. Mir selbst sind bislang keine gehäuft auftrenden Probleme aufgefallen (außer "Ich bin nicht in der Lage, in einen Sammelthread zu posten" - das gibts trotz FAQ leider immer noch sehr oft  ). Wenn du welche hast (und Lösungen dazu) - her damit.


----------



## Takei Naodar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nenne nur an zwei Stellen Drehzahlen. Eine davon ist ein symbolischer Vergleich und die andere eine nach oben offene Empfehlung für maximale Leistung. Weder sehe ich einen Zusammenhang zu Neutralität, noch sehe ich einen Fehler.



Aber durch den Satzzusammenhang kann ein deutlich anderer Eindruck entstehen.... aber das mal nur so am Rande, da ich mitbekommen habe, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der die Neutralität deiner FAQ angezweifelt hat......



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese FAQ richtet sich -wie die meisten FAQs- an Leute, die selbstständig keine Tests auswerten. Und ja, wenn mir jemand begegnet, dem es darum geht, seine CPU-Temperatur ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke von 50 °C auf 45 °C zu senken, dann kann die Antwort sarkastische Anspielungen enthalten. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Informationen darin falsch wären.



Das Problem ist aber, wenn die Formulierung einen anderen Eindruck aufkommen lässt.... ob gewollt oder nicht.....




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und keinem einzelnen ist aufgefallen, dass du in jedem zweiten Abstatz klar Stellung zugunsten einzelner Marken/Produkte beziehst



Ehmmmm....



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> *FAQ:*​Was soll ich nehmen: Kompaktwasserkühlung oder Luftkühlung?[/B]
> 
> Dies kann man nicht generell sagen, aber solange genug Platz vorhanden ist, der Prozessor nicht stark übertaktet ist und nicht sehr stark gekühlt werden muss oder soll, rate ich bei einem PC, der immer an einem Standort bleibt, aufgrund des besseren Preis/Leistungsverhältnisses zu einem normalen Luftkühler.​



Ich gebe nunmal vor allem Informationen und keinen Vergleich.... desweiteren bitte ich darum zu unterscheiden zwischen der FAQ die auf dem Mittel der von mir gelesen Tests und zum kleineren Teil auf den von mir gesammelten Erfahrungen aufbaut) und den Kritik-Postings, die auch meine persönliche Meinungen beinhalten.....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir sind diese Tests bekannt, ich baue meine Urteile aber nach Möglichkeit nicht nur auf einem einzigen Test auf. Hier mal als Alternative:
> Test: Enermax ETS-T40-TA CPU-Kühler (Seite 8) - ComputerBase (Folgeseite für doppelte Bestückung):
> 
> Das schlechte Abschneiden des NH-D14 bei schwacher Belüftung wird durchaus bestätigt, ist aber keineswegs universell auf andere Luftkühler übertragbar.



Genauso wie dir bekannt sein sollte, dass die Serienlüfter der H70 schrott sind und dort keine Referenzlüfter genutzt werden.... das mit den Lüftern habe ich zwar schon mal erwähnt aber du kannst ja gerade dein Posting verfasst haben..... deswegen habe ich die H70 auch in meiner FAQ mit keinem Wort erwähnt....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm? An welcher Stelle denn bitte schön?



Das lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert du hast es nicht verstanden trotz des ....... das auch mal zu deinen sarkastischen Anspielungen und ihrer Verständlichkeit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In einem Kompaktwasserkühlungs-FAQ stehen häufig gestellte Fragen von Leuten mit Interessen an Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Und einer der häufigsten Gründe, hier vor Erstellung dieses FAQs einen weiteren Thread zu erstellen, war die Frage "Kompaktwakü oder billige echte Wakü?"



Und aktuell sind es Lüfter und ihre Drehzahlen...... etc.... die Aktualität ist nicht gegeben.... und insbesondere durch die H100 wurden die Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Setting eigentlich sehr gut nach oben abgerundet, sodass die günstigsten Custom-Wakü Vorschläge deutlich teurer sind und von der Leistung aufgrund der nicht so eng stehenden Lamellen (ich weiß der Silent Aspekt...) lange nicht mithalten können.. die Kompatibilität ist auch so eine Sache, da diese auch nicht besser ist oder auch wieder ein Aufpreis fällig wird.... ebenso für einen wirklichen Unterschied in Sachen Lautstärke, da dort an Komponenten gespart werden muss, insebsondere an Wärme abgebender Fläche was die Silent-Aspekte wieder ruiniert....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß weder, wo du ein "Setting mit 130 €", noch wo du eine H100 mit Slipstreams hernimmst - aber ich spreche von keinem von beiden



Wenn man auf etwas verlinkt sollte man eventuell auch etwas über die dort angeführten alternativen Angebote sagen, da es niemandem zuzumuten ist deinen Waküguide durchzulesen um die Qualität und die Leistung der dort angeführten Vorschläge einschätzen zu können... oder zumindest sollte wenigstens etwas Information aus dem Text ersichtlich sein.... also ich seh nix...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verlinke dahin, weil sie eine Preisvorstellung geben. Nichts weiter verspricht der Absatz im FAQ. Wer meine Meinung zu einzelnen Pumpen hören will, findet sie, wie du ja bemerkt hast, im Guide und ganz abgesehen davon, dass eine XSPC dem Hörensagen nach immer noch leiser ist, als manch Kompaktwaküpumpe, empfehle ich seit jeher die Eheim-Station oder 1046, gerade wenn es um Silent geht.



Aber dort wird keine Einschätzung der Qualität gegeben genauso wenig der Leistung....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was sind "passende" Drehzahlen? Wie schon erwähnt bin ich ohnehin prinzipiell kein Freund von der Hervorhebung einzelner Produkte in einem allgmeinen Ratgeber (sowas ist nie passend und nur mit sehr großem Aufwand objektiv) und ich nenne bereits zwei häufig empfohlene Serien (= die werden sowieso von irgendwem genannt, egal ob sie passen) als Beispiel, da kann sich jeder die gewünschte Drehzahl raussuchen. Oder einfach mal z.B. im Luftkühlungsforum fragen (welche Unterschiede zu beachten sind, erklärt der Absatz ja - und das ist sein Hauptzweck). Ich weiß nunmal nicht, welche das sind, welche Regelmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen,...



Da dort dann gerne auf diesen Thread verwiesen wird, halte ich es nötig eine Sektion darüber einzubauen..... denn dies wird nicht beantwortet.... und es ist niemandem zuzumuten den kompletten Thread durchzulesen, nur für wenigstens ein paar Richtwerte



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eben weil es spezielle, nur im Einzelfall passende Antworten sind (zudem auf Fragen, die hier meiner Erinnerung nach noch gar nicht gestellt wurden), passen sie nur schlecht in ein allgemeines FAQ. "HowTo Modding einer _inserNameOfKompatkühlung_" sollte der geneigte Baslter nun wirklich selbst googlen können. Da muss ich hier nicht sämtliche denkbaren Informationen zusammenkopieren und die Übersicht rausschmeißen.




Afaik gibt es nur wenige Modding Guides der Kompaktwaküs von Corsair  und garkeine der Antec die ich finden konnte...... deswegen halte ich es für sinnvoll eine Anlaufstation zumindest für allgemeine Ratschläge in die FAQ mit einzubauen... ich persönlich habe auch nur eine Kompaktwäkü von Corsair gemoddet, daher kann ich keine Ratschläge zum Thema Schläuche bei einer Wakü von Antec geben was ich als sehr schade erachte.....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine/Diese FAQ ist jederzeit offen für Erweiterungen. Mir selbst sind bislang keine gehäuft auftrenden Probleme aufgefallen (außer "Ich bin nicht in der Lage, in einen Sammelthread zu posten" - das gibts trotz FAQ leider immer noch sehr oft  ). Wenn du welche hast (und Lösungen dazu) - her damit.



Du kannst auch nicht alles beobachten... und aufgrund meiner Einschätzung der Neutralität deiner FAQ, habe und werde ich nicht auf diese verweisen, auch aufgrund der wenigen Ratschläge und der "Missverständlichkeit" deines Sarkasmus


----------



## ralle_h (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> aber ein bekanntes Faktum ist, dass die beiliegenden Lüfter der H50/70 und H²O 620 schrottig sind .... es wurde ja nicht ohne Grund eine H70-Core-Ed. auf den Markt gebracht.... so wurde diesem Umstand Sorge getragen.... ebenso empfehle ich die H70 mit Standard Belüftung *nicht!* Eher bekommt die H²O 920 meine Empfehlung, da sie ein rundes Paket darstellt das wie nachfolgend zu sehen ist auch mit dem NH-D14 mithalten kann in Standardbelüftung....


 
Da hast du natürlich recht, was die Lüfter der Kompakt Waküs betrifft... worauf ich hinaus wollte war viel mehr, dass ich es für wenig zielführend halte die Lüfter des NH-D14 durch irgendwelche "Referenzlüfter" auszutauschen - denn das ist lediglich eine künstliche Verschlechterung seiner Kühlleistung, da er ja für genau die beiliegenden Lüfter optimiert wurde. Lediglich mit einem zweiten 140mm Lüfter von Noctua selbst (statt dem 120mm) konnte ich eine Verbesserung feststellen (und ich hab da auch wirklich viel rumprobiert).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Genauso wie dir bekannt sein sollte, dass die Serienlüfter der H70 schrott sind und dort keine Referenzlüfter genutzt werden.... das mit den Lüftern habe ich zwar schon mal erwähnt aber du kannst ja gerade dein Posting verfasst haben..... deswegen habe ich die H70 auch in meiner FAQ mit keinem Wort erwähnt....



Genaugenommen verlinke ich gezielt auf die Übersicht der Referenzlüfter 
Und die Standardlüfter z.B. der H70 gelten als laut (was hier egal ist), aber ich habe noch keine Beschwerden über ihre Fördermenge gehört.



> Das lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert du hast es nicht verstanden trotz des ....... das auch mal zu deinen sarkastischen Anspielungen und ihrer Verständlichkeit



Ich habe verstanden, dass es sarkastisch gemeint sein sollte, ich habe aber keine passende Ansatzstelle für den offensichtlich auf meine Person bezogenen Sarkasmus gefunden.



> Und aktuell sind es Lüfter und ihre Drehzahlen...... etc.... die Aktualität ist nicht gegeben.... und insbesondere durch die H100 wurden die Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Setting eigentlich sehr gut nach oben abgerundet, sodass die günstigsten Custom-Wakü Vorschläge deutlich teurer sind und von der Leistung aufgrund der nicht so eng stehenden Lamellen (ich weiß der Silent Aspekt...) lange nicht mithalten können.. die Kompatibilität ist auch so eine Sache, da diese auch nicht besser ist oder auch wieder ein Aufpreis fällig wird.... ebenso für einen wirklichen Unterschied in Sachen Lautstärke, da dort an Komponenten gespart werden muss, insebsondere an Wärme abgebender Fläche was die Silent-Aspekte wieder ruiniert....



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nicht verstehe, welche Aussage dieser Satz (?) machen möchte.



> Wenn man auf etwas verlinkt sollte man eventuell auch etwas über die dort angeführten alternativen Angebote sagen, da es niemandem zuzumuten ist deinen Waküguide durchzulesen um die Qualität und die Leistung der dort angeführten Vorschläge einschätzen zu können... oder zumindest sollte wenigstens etwas Information aus dem Text ersichtlich sein.... also ich seh nix...
> 
> Aber dort wird keine Einschätzung der Qualität gegeben genauso wenig der Leistung....




Du willst also mehr Informationen zur Leistung und Qualität diverser invidivual-Wakü-Komponenten in einem Komplettwakü-FAQ unterbringen?
Und du erachtest Informationen als "nicht zumutbar"?




> Da dort dann gerne auf diesen Thread verwiesen wird, halte ich es nötig eine Sektion darüber einzubauen..... denn dies wird nicht beantwortet.... und es ist niemandem zuzumuten den kompletten Thread durchzulesen, nur für wenigstens ein paar Richtwerte



Zugegeben: Davon weiß ich nichts, dass "Suche Lüfter" im Luftkühlungsforum nicht beantwortet wird.
Hier im Sammelthread muss ich aber ehrlich sagen, wurde in den letzten zwei Monaten auch nur einmal klar ein Lüfter empfohlen (NB pro, wie im FAQ bereits genannt), da fehlt es an häufigen Antworten, die man übernehmen könnte.



> Afaik gibt es nur wenige Modding Guides der Kompaktwaküs von Corsair  und garkeine der Antec die ich finden konnte...... deswegen halte ich es für sinnvoll eine Anlaufstation zumindest für allgemeine Ratschläge in die FAQ mit einzubauen...




Da haben wir offensichtlich verschiedene Vorstellungen davon, was eine FAQ enthalten sollte - Antworten auf häufige Fragen oder Informationen, nach denen noch nie jemand gefragt hat.

Was meint der Rest der Mitlesenden: Sollen die FAQ so knapp wie möglich gehalten werden, oder soll alles Wissen über Modding mit rein, was irgendwo durchs Forum schwirrt?



> Du kannst auch nicht alles beobachten... und aufgrund meiner Einschätzung der Neutralität deiner FAQ, habe und werde ich nicht auf diese verweisen, auch aufgrund der wenigen Ratschläge und der "Missverständlichkeit" deines Sarkasmus



Nö, ich kann nicht alles beobachten. Aber ich beobachte unter anderem diesen Sammelthread, der der einzige Ort in diesem Forum ist, an dem Kompaktkühlungen thematisiert werden sollten. Und der ist trotzdem arm an gehäuften Fragen.





ralle_h schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, was die Lüfter der Kompakt Waküs betrifft... worauf ich hinaus wollte war viel mehr, dass ich es für wenig zielführend halte die Lüfter des NH-D14 durch irgendwelche "Referenzlüfter" auszutauschen - denn das ist lediglich eine künstliche Verschlechterung seiner Kühlleistung, da er ja für genau die beiliegenden Lüfter optimiert wurde. Lediglich mit einem zweiten 140mm Lüfter von Noctua selbst (statt dem 120mm) konnte ich eine Verbesserung feststellen (und ich hab da auch wirklich viel rumprobiert).


 
Referenzlüfter sind, ohne großen Aufwand und professionelles Equipment, die einzig praktikable Möglichkeit, Tests bei zumindest ähnlicher Lautstärke durchzuführen. Da muss man leider mit leben und gezielte Optimierung von Lüftern und Kühlern (so speziell ist beim D14 da eigentlich nichts) ist noch der kleinste Faktor. Allein, dass 140er Luftkühler regelmäßig mit 120 mm Lüftern (ggf. gar in suboptimaler Anzahl) gegen Kompaktwaküs antreten, ist eine massive Verfälschung.
Aber finde mal einer einen Tester, der verschiedene Kühler auf <0,1 Sone genau auf die gleiche Lautstärke regelt, um tatsächlich zu messen, welcher effizienter kühlt und wer nur der den stärkeren Fön nutzt...
Ich kenne keine einzigen und aufgrund der Varaibilität zwischen Testsystemen sollte man wenigstens drei unabhängige Messungen haben, um die hier relevanten Unterschiede einschätzen zu können. (oder entsprechend mehr, wenn man mit Voreingenommenheit der Tester rechnen muss)


----------



## JackOnell (8. Februar 2012)

Oh ha ihr gibts euch aber heftig, dieser thread ist doch super jeder der hier fragen hat bekommt diese beantwortet, und das nach besten wissen und gewissen, mir hat er zu meiner H100 samt NB Lüfter verholfen.


----------



## Uter (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier mal mein Vorschlag, was man ändern könnte:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten findet Google zu diesen beliebten Produkten weit mehr, als einem lieb sein kann.


Ersetzen durch: 
Ansonsten findet man bei Google sehr viele weitere Informationen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer dagegen einfach hohe Kühlleistung zu einem (relativ) geringen Preis erwerben möchte, für den ist eine Kompaktkühlung und 1-2 Lüfter der >2000rpm Klasse (und ein Päckchen Oropax) die richtige Wahl.


Die Oropax mit einem Verweis auf die (für die meisten Leute) störend hohe Lautstärke weglassen. Zusätzlich den sorgenfreieren Transport und den einfacheren Zugriff auf RAM etc. mit einer Kompaktkühlung ansprechen. (Eventuell auch erwähnen, dass die Spawas der meisten Boards durch Kompaktkühlungen kompeltt im Windschatten liegen, aber wie viel K das ausmacht hat scheinbar noch niemand gemessen. )
Wenn man einige Reviews anguckt, dann merkt man, dass der ungeklärte Bereich zwischen 1000 und 2000rpm sogar positiv für die Kompaktkühlungen ist, da sie teilweise auch bei diesen Drehzahlen von (günstigeren) Luftkühlern geschlagen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass die Serienlüfter von Kompatkühlung XYZ schlecht sind, sollte ich sie gegen z.B. BeQuiet Silentwings USC/PWM tauschen?


Ergänzung der neuen Lüfter Shadow Wings und Dark Wings/Silent Wings 2.
Weitere Lüfterempfehlungen könnte man auch hinzufügen, dafür müssten die Kompaktkühlungsnutzer aber Vergleiche bringen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann ich eine Kompaktkühlung mit normalen Wakü-Komponenten modden?


 Eventuelle Ergänzung von:



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> - Man ist bei den Schläuchen und damit den  zusätzlichen Anschlüssen auf die Verwendung von 8/6 Durchmessers durch  die Tüllen auf den Originalteilen beschränkt.
> ( Dies gilt für Corsair Kompaktwaküs bei Antecs weiß ich leider nicht genug über deren Befestigung)
> 
> - Ich empfehle nicht die Verwendung von mehr als 3 Radiatoren a 120/140mm, da ansonsten der Durchfluss zu stark abnehmen würde.
> ...


----------



## stormscout (9. Februar 2012)

Welche der beiden würdet ihr denn eher empfehlen?
Die H70 oder eher die H2O 920.


----------



## JackOnell (9. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube letztere ist etwas leistungsfähiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Schläuche der 920 sind auf alle Fälle ein Argument dafür und die Lüfter sollen auch besser sein. (laut Klutten kein Austausch nötig)


@Uter:
Das sind doch schon mal ein paar konstruktivere Vorschläge, als nur "das wirkt/ist alles nicht neutral". (ich hab ein paar Punkte angepasst)


----------



## stormscout (9. Februar 2012)

Das denk ich auch mein favorit ist auch die 920 aber die macht ja scheins probleme mit dem usb anschluss.vom preis her geben sie sich ja nicht viel.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin
Habe die H100 Kühlung. 

Nun suche ich 4 PWN Lüfter (wenn Möglich sollten die ROT sein,würde dann zu meinen Komponennten passen)

Da die Lamellenstrucktur von dem Corsair Radi sehr eng ist,brauche ich  Lüfter die einen hohen Druck erzeugen um einen guten Luftdurchsatz zu  gewährleisten.

Nun die Frage aber...
Welche sind dafür sehr gut geeignet? 
Die lüfter können auch ein wenig Lauter sein,wenn sie dementsprechend Leistung bringen.

Meine CPU (i7 980x) ist mit dem Kühler auf 4,4 GHZ getaktet..aus dem grund ist mir eine gute Kühlung wichtig.

Für eine richtigr WAKÜ fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld.

Und nochwas.

Da ich ein Lian Li P80 besitze und die H100 nirgendwo richtig Montiert bekomme,bin ich am überlegen,ob ich mir das Coolermaster Haf X Gehäuse nehmen soll. Wichtig ist,dass meine 4 grafikkarten in 4 WAY SLI Sehr gut gekühlt werden und ja,dass die H100 schön gekühlt wird.

Soll ich dann die lüfter so Variieren,dass alle 4 Lüfter der H100 die Warme Luft von innen nach Oben raus blasen,oder soll ich Frische lüft von oben durch die H100 Blasen? Somit wäre aber dann Warme Luft von der H100 im Gehäuse..

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Die lüfter können auch ein wenig Lauter sein,wenn sie dementsprechend Leistung bringen.


Lauter als die mitgelieferten Lüfter der H100 mit 2500rpm?
Da gibts nichts mehr mit PWM und LEDs. Die beste Wahl wären wohl Scythe Gentle Typhoon (z.B. mit 5400rpm). Die meisten anderen Lüfter sind langsamer/schwächer als die mitgelieferten Lüfter. Sei dir aber bewusst, dass das Drehzahlen sind, die für die meisten Leute nicht nur laut, sondern sogar extrem unangenehm sind.



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Da ich ein Lian Li P80 besitze und die H100 nirgendwo richtig Montiert bekomme,bin ich am überlegen,ob ich mir das Coolermaster Haf X Gehäuse nehmen soll. Wichtig ist,dass meine 4 grafikkarten in 4 WAY SLI Sehr gut gekühlt werden und ja,dass die H100 schön gekühlt wird.


Ich würde kein Downgrade von Alu zu Plastik durchführen, aber das musst du wissen.



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Soll ich dann die lüfter so Variieren,dass alle 4 Lüfter der H100 die Warme Luft von innen nach Oben raus blasen,oder soll ich Frische lüft von oben durch die H100 Blasen? Somit wäre aber dann Warme Luft von der H100 im Gehäuse..


 In deinem Fall würde ich eindeutig die Lüfter rausblasen lassen, sonst wirds den Grakas noch wärmer.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hm.. So laut sollen die auch wieder nicht sein..

Wie schaut es denn mit den * noiseblocker nb-black-silent-pro pl-2 aus?

sind die schwächer als die Corsair Lüfter?



Aus welchem Grund soll ich dies nicht machen?

Bei einem 4 Way SLI werden die Karten recht warm wenn man sie nicht ordnungsgemäß kühlt.

Das Seitenfenster meines P80 Tower hat keine Lüfter...Somit bekommen die Karten weniger Luft.



Anderseits ein großer nachteil.

Ich kann zurzeit mein Gehäuse nicht schließen,da ich den H100 Radi senkrecht an dem hinteren lüfter befestigt habe. Leider gibt es keine andere Möglichkeint die H100 bei dem Gehäuse anzubringen.


*


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die PL2 sind deutlich schwächer. Ein 120er mit 1500rpm o.ä. kann einfach nicht so stark sein wie einer mit 2500rpm. Ein hochwertiger Lüfter mit 2300rpm könnte u.U. gleich stark sein, aber auch das hat nichts mit leise zu tun.

Bitte schreib in Standardgröße.


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die PL2 sind deutlich schwächer. Ein 120er mit 1500rpm o.ä. kann einfach nicht so stark sein wie einer mit 2500rpm. Ein hochwertiger Lüfter mit 2300rpm könnte u.U. gleich stark sein, aber auch das hat nichts mit leise zu tun.
> 
> Bitte schreib in Standardgröße.



Die noiseblocker sind mehr als ausreichend und leise zugleich. Alles ander und vorallem 5000 rpm sind meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Klar, ist es genauso unnötig und übertrieben wie 4-fach SLI, aber darum scheint es Evga x79 nicht zu gehen. Es wurde nach mehr Leistung gefragt und die erreicht man nur durch stärkere, also sehr schnelle und laute, Lüfter. Wenn er die NB nimmt wird die CPU-Kühlung zwar deutlich leiser, aber auch wärmer und das wär das Gegenteil von dem gewünschten. Außerdem hätte er durch die Grakas vermutlich nichtmal einen Vorteil von den leiseren Lüftern.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay schade...

Könnte mir dennoch jemand die Frage diesbezüglich des Gehäuses beantworten?

Das wär mir Persönlich sehr wichtig.

Ich will die Maximale Kühlung für meine 4 Grafikkarten.

Liegt da das Haf X gegenüber dem Lian Li P80 nicht vorraus?

Ich begründe warum.

Das Haf X hat ein 200mm Lüfter an der Seite, was das P80 nicht hat.
Das Haf X hat eine extra Halterung mit intigriertem 80mm Lüfter,was die Karten Zusätzlich mit frischer Luft in die Zwischenräume der Karten bläßt

Siehe Bild  http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/gehaeuse/coolermaster_haf_x/i/9.jpg
Das Haf X hat einen Grafikkarten  Lüftertunnel,was ein P80 nicht besitzt.


Das spricht doch für einen Tausch? 

Oder macht dies keinen sinn?
Werden die Karten so nicht besser gekühlt?
und noch ein rießen + . Die H100 Passt Perfekt ins Gehäuse

was sagt ihr?


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, ist es genauso unnötig und übertrieben wie 4-fach SLI, aber darum scheint es Evga x79 nicht zu gehen. Es wurde nach mehr Leistung gefragt und die erreicht man nur durch stärkere, also sehr schnelle und laute, Lüfter. Wenn er die NB nimmt wird es zwar deutlich leiser, aber auch wärmer und das wär das Gegenteil von dem gewünschten. Außerdem hätte er durch die Grakas vermutlich nichtmal einen Vorteil von den leiseren Lüftern.



Wenn man so ein sys hat sollte man evtl auf eine richtige wakü setzen, denn die kühlt ohne das die Gefahr besteht das Rechner sich selbständig macht und Schub entwickelt.
Gelt sollte da ja auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ Jack,damit haste recht.
Will aber @ AIR kühlen,sonnst hätte ich schon längt zu einer WAKÜ gegriffen.
abgesehen von dem H100 Kühler

Ich habe über Jack noch etwas geschrieben ^^

Wär echt ne große Hilfe,wenn ihr mir mit der Gehäusewahl helfen würdet.

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2012)

Evga x79 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jack,damit haste recht.
> Will aber @ AIR kühlen,sonnst hätte ich schon längt zu einer WAKÜ gegriffen.
> abgesehen von dem H100 Kühler
> 
> ...



Ich sehe die von dir genannten gerade nicht und werfe mal das nzxt Phantom in den Raum.
Schau es dir mal an.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was sehen sie nicht? 

Siehe Post von 14:34


Kann mit dem Gehäuse nichts anfangen!

Ist kein XL ATX Gehäuse und kann auch keine 4 Grafikkarten verbauen..


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn es nur um den Airflow geht, dann ist das HAF sicher eine gute Wahl, von der Wertigkeit spielt es aber vermutlich in einer anderen Liga wie das Lian Li.


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst.

Ist halt echt Ärgerlich,dass Lian Li keine solcher Feautre hat,wie das Haf X.

Soll ich nun das Lian Li verscherbeln und zu dem Haf X greifen,wenn es mir um eine Top Kühlung @ Air geht?

mfg


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein.... modifiziere es doch einfach ein bisschen.... der aufwand ist nicht zu hoch dabei und du erhälst dafür relativ kostengünstig eine Top-Kühlleistung und ein einzigartiges Case....


----------



## Evga x79 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Frage ist,wie ich die ganzen Feautre des Haf X in das Lian Li modifiziere?

Wenn mir jemand helfen würde,wär ich bereit für das modden

Edit.

Wenn ich das lian li p80 XNW verkaufen würde,wieviel Geld ist das noch Wert ?
Es handelt sich um die Variante mit sichtfenster,innen pulverbeschichtet schwarz und das Netzteil kann man unten anbringen.


----------



## bfgc (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also bevor du ~150€ in ein HAF X investierst, solltest du dich vieleicht auch mal bei anderen Herstellern umschauen. 
Ich nutze unter anderem z.B. ein Xigmatek Elysium, inkl. H100 oben liegend und wenn einen mal das "Double-Socket-Fever" packt kann man so ziehmlich alles was das Herz begehrt in das Gehäuse stopfen. Selbst keine moderat dimensionierte Wasserkühlung stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## ShowNo (20. Februar 2012)

Hi.

Hab mal eine Frage, auch wenn die hier wahrscheinlich schon 5 mal gefragt wurde:
 Ich habe ein Sharkoon T9 Value und da da nicht viele Luftkühler wegen der Höhe reinpassen, oder eben nur gerade so, will ich mir eine kompaktwakü zulegen

Bevor ich ins Detail gehe erst mal die Frage ob eine Kompaktwakü lauter ist als ein Alpenföhn Triglav oder der Mugen 2, welchen ich mir ansonsten gekauft hätte. Gekühlt werden soll ein i5 2500k den ich ocen will

Ich dachte an die H60 oder die Antec 920. Die Lüfter sollen getauscht werden. auf der einen seite möchte ich den schon vorhandenen Alpenföhn Wing Boost anbringen und für die andere Seite bräuchte ich noch einen leisen und guten Lüfter, welchen Lüfter sollte ich da nehmen und welche KompaktWaKü? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Uter (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du es leise haben willst und ein Mugen 2 passt, dann würde ich diesen bevorzugen. Höchstens die H100 + 2 neue Lüfter kann mit diesem im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich mithalten bzw. vorbei ziehen, kostet dafür dann aber auch das 3-fache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sicher? Finde zwar keinen direkten Vergleich, aber die aktuelle Luftkühlungsspitze, mit der sich gute Single-Kompaktkühlungen (920 o.ä.) ab 1500k durchaus messen können (ehe wer meckert: In einigen Tests auch weiter unten), liegen z.T. deutlich vor dem alten Mugen und der Triglav ist sowieso eher kosten- denn leistungsoptimiert. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die auch im 600-800 rpm Bereich noch nicht klar vor einer Kompaktkühlung liegen (noch weiter unten würde sich dann eh die Frage nach den Pumpengeräuschen stellen.

Bezüglich WingBoost: Afaik schließt der Rahmen bei denen nicht dicht ab, oder?


----------



## Uter (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Corsair H80 und H100 mit Silent Ambitionen? - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Der Mugen 2 schlägt bei 55°C alle Kompaktkühlungen mit 120er Radi bis 125W. Leider nicht mit dem gleichen Lüfter, aber 2 T.B. Silence sind wohl auch nicht schlechter als ein Slip Stream. Leider stehen keine genauen Drehzahlen dabei. Ein i5 2500k taktet bei 125W vermutlich schon ziemlich hoch.

Zum Wingboost: Afaik bleibt ein minimaler Spalt, aber wirklich nur sehr klein, also ich würde ihn zwar nicht unbedingt empfehlen, aber wenn er schon vorhanden ist kann man ihn sicher nutzen.

PS: Der Macho schlägt in dem Test sogar die fast 3 mal teurere H100 immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn ich mir angucke, dass die 1 cm vor dem Lager messen, dann kann man die Lautstärkemessungen imho verbacken. (und die Ergebnisse sind an und für sich schon merkwürdig genug: 35 db(A) sollen Umgebungsgeräusch sein, aber genau 0 Lüfter landen zwischen "lautlos" und 38 db(A)?) Und verschiedene Lüfter, zu denen nicht mal die Drehzahl angegeben ist, liefern erst recht keinen brauchbaren Vergleich. Bei der 125 W @5V Messung z.B. schlägt die H80@900rpm Enermax den Mugen 2 bei angeblich gleicher Lautstärke um 7 K, andernorts liegt sie meilenweit zurück


----------



## Uter (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir angucke, dass die 1 cm vor dem Lager messen, dann kann man die Lautstärkemessungen imho verbacken.


Warum? 
Das verstärkt den Einfluss des Lagers und Antriebs auf die Messwerte, vermindert aber (bei guten Lüftern) nicht die Aussagekraft über die Gesamtlautstärke, da die bewegte Luft die meisten Geräusche macht. Mit bezahlbarer Ausstattung ist das anders schwer machbar, da man sonst letztlich alles unter einer gewissen Drehzahl als nicht messbar bezeichnen muss bzw. der Einfluss von Störgeräuschen steigt. Ein großer Nachteil ist jedoch, dass eine Doppelbestückung mit Lüftern einen systematischen Vorteil erhält. Außerdem fällt das Pumpengeräusch "weg", also 2 Voteile für die HXXX.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und die Ergebnisse sind an und für sich schon merkwürdig genug: 35 db(A) sollen Umgebungsgeräusch sein, aber genau 0 Lüfter landen zwischen "lautlos" und 38 db(A)?)


Wenn du die Lautstärke der T.B. vergleichst, dann kommst du auf ziemlich genau 2 dB Standardabweichung, welche sich mit den 3 "fehlenden" dB gut decken. Abgesehen davon laufen die Lüfter sicher ziemlich selten mit wirklich extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen, folglich sind sie nunmal entweder bei einer V-Zahl sehr langsam/nich messbar oder im normalen Drehzahlbereich und damit deutlich messbar. Zugegeben, das kann potentiell die Reihenfolge der Ergebnisse deutlich ändern, doch die Tendenz bleibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und verschiedene Lüfter, zu denen nicht mal die Drehzahl angegeben ist, liefern erst recht keinen brauchbaren Vergleich.


Drehzahlen bringen da leider auch nicht sooo viel. Lüfter auf verschiedenen Kühlern sind nunmal auch unterschiedlich laut, was bei 99% der Tests nicht berücksichtigt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der 125 W @5V Messung z.B. schlägt die H80@900rpm Enermax den Mugen 2 bei angeblich gleicher Lautstärke um 7 K, andernorts liegt sie meilenweit zurück


 Es gibt natürlich viele Fehlerquellen, z.B. die genaue Tempmessung oder eben die dB-Messung. Trotzdem: Wenn man mit recht guter Ausrüstung den Vorteil der H80 nicht genau messen kann, wie soll man dann daheim im Gehäuse einen Unterschied spüren, der auch nur 1€ Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde?
Letztlich ist der Test natürlich nicht perfekt, aber er ist mit weitem Abstand der beste, den ich kenne. Wenn du einen besseren kennst, dann nur her damit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Warum?



Weil Lüfter keine homogene Geräuschquelle sind. Die Geräusche entstehen an unterschiedlichen Stellen (hier ja zu einem ggf. nicht unerheblichen Teil gar nicht am Lüfter selbst, sondern den Lamellen dahinter und sie strahlen unterschiedlich in den Raum ab. Die hier suggerierte Messgenauigkeit liegt im Zehntel-db-Bereich, die relevanten Unterschiede nur unwesentlich darüber. Man kann aber afaik schon bis 5 db(A) Unterschied dadurch erreichen, dass man einfach aus einer anderen Richtung misst.
Eine Messung, die aus einem Abstand vorgenommen wurde, der sogar noch deutlich unter dem Durchmesser des Lüfters liegt, ist da in meinen Augen hochgradig fragwürdig. Ganz abgesehen von möglicher Geräuschentwicklung durch den Luftstrom über das Mikro selbst. Wenn man so laut wohnt, dass man 35 db(A) nicht unterschreitet und deswegen aus üblichen Entfernungen nicht messen kann (ich für meinen Teil nehme hier problemlos Geräuschquellen über die Umgebungsgeräusche hinaus war, die auf ähnliche Entfernung mit <20 db(A) gemessen wurden. Wenn ich den Angaben von Papst trauen kann, fallen 12 db (A) sogar in die Kategorie "übertönt alles andere"), dann hat man eben keine "gute Ausstattung" - sondern eine absolut ungeeignete Testumgebung, um Silent-Potentiale zu beurteilen.



> Wenn du die Lautstärke der T.B. vergleichst, dann kommst du auf ziemlich genau 2 dB Standardabweichung, welche sich mit den 3 "fehlenden" dB gut decken.



Eine Standardabweichung verteilt sich zufällig und sollte, bei der hohen Zahl an Tests und der (hoffentlich) hohen Zahl an Messvorgängen pro Test definitiv keine Erklärung für Lücken im Messbereich sein.
Davon abgesehen wären 2 db Standardabweichung (die ich mangels Angabe der Werte von Wiederholungsmessungen nicht so ganz herleiten kann) wohl nicht nur absolut peinlich für einen Tester, der der Meinung ist, Kommastellen anzugeben, sondern auch der Todesstoß für Messungen, bei denen sich dann die Ergebnisse fast der gesamten ersten Hälfte des Testfeldes überlappen würden.



> Drehzahlen bringen da leider auch nicht sooo viel. Lüfter auf verschiedenen Kühlern sind nunmal auch unterschiedlich laut, was bei 99% der Tests nicht berücksichtigt wird.



Es geht nicht darum, ob sie genau gleich laut sind - es geht darum, dass ich hier nichtmal weiß, ob wir von 500 oder 5000 rpm reden.




> Letztlich ist der Test natürlich nicht perfekt, aber er ist mit weitem Abstand der beste, den ich kenne. Wenn du einen besseren kennst, dann nur her damit.


 
Wie gesagt, ich kenne gar keinen der beide gegeneinander antreten lässt. Aber eine hohe Qualität sehe ich bei diesem Test definitiv nicht. Es wurde eine umfangreiche Sammlung von Werten zusammengetragen, ja - aber was nützt das, wenn jeder einzelne Wert mit einem großen Fehler behaftet ist?


----------



## Uter (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil Lüfter keine homogene Geräuschquelle sind. Die Geräusche entstehen an unterschiedlichen Stellen (hier ja zu einem ggf. nicht unerheblichen Teil gar nicht am Lüfter selbst, sondern den Lamellen dahinter und sie strahlen unterschiedlich in den Raum ab. Die hier suggerierte Messgenauigkeit liegt im Zehntel-db-Bereich, die relevanten Unterschiede nur unwesentlich darüber. Man kann aber afaik schon bis 5 db(A) Unterschied dadurch erreichen, dass man einfach aus einer anderen Richtung misst.
> Eine Messung, die aus einem Abstand vorgenommen wurde, der sogar noch deutlich unter dem Durchmesser des Lüfters liegt, ist da in meinen Augen hochgradig fragwürdig. Ganz abgesehen von möglicher Geräuschentwicklung durch den Luftstrom über das Mikro selbst.


Wo soll er sonst messen? Letztlich entstehen die meisten Geräusche entweder an den Spitzen der Lüfter (und damit haben sie bei gleich großen Lüftern immer den gleichen Abstand zum Messpunkt) oder an den Lamellen, also 3,5cm vom Messpunkt entfernt. Letztere werden also bevorzugt gemessen, aber erstere sind m.M.n. deutlich lauter. Damit relativiert sich das ganze wie bei den Lagergeräuschen. Ein starker Luftstrom ist vor einem Lüfter in jedem Fall nicht merklich, zumindest nicht, wenn das Messgerät einen Windschutz hat, da die Luft sich nicht gelenkt bewegt und sich damit eine Grenzschicht am Messgerät bildet. Hinter dem Lüfter wär das natürlich anders.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man so laut wohnt, dass man 35 db(A) nicht unterschreitet und deswegen aus üblichen Entfernungen nicht messen kann (ich für meinen Teil nehme hier problemlos Geräuschquellen über die Umgebungsgeräusche hinaus war, die auf ähnliche Entfernung mit <20 db(A) gemessen wurden. Wenn ich den Angaben von Papst trauen kann, fallen 12 db (A) sogar in die Kategorie "übertönt alles andere"), dann hat man eben keine "gute Ausstattung" - sondern eine absolut ungeeignete Testumgebung, um Silent-Potentiale zu beurteilen.


20-30dB sind schwer unterschreitbar. Das heißt nicht, dass man leisere Geräusche nicht raus hören kann, aber an die Grundlautstärke ist man so gewöhnt, dass man Räume eben als leise empfindet. Wenn ich will hör ich den Dimmer der Lampe aus 30cm Entfernung, obwohl in 2,5m Entfernung Musik mit üblicher "Nachtlautstärke" läuft. Mit einem (bezahlbaren) dB-Messgerät wär das sicher nicht feststellbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Standardabweichung verteilt sich zufällig und sollte, bei der hohen Zahl an Tests und der (hoffentlich) hohen Zahl an Messvorgängen pro Test definitiv keine Erklärung für Lücken im Messbereich sein.
> Davon abgesehen wären 2 db Standardabweichung (die ich mangels Angabe der Werte von Wiederholungsmessungen nicht so ganz herleiten kann) wohl nicht nur absolut peinlich für einen Tester, der der Meinung ist, Kommastellen anzugeben, sondern auch der Todesstoß für Messungen, bei denen sich dann die Ergebnisse fast der gesamten ersten Hälfte des Testfeldes überlappen würden.


Letztlich ist alles möglich. Für die Lücke hab ich ja auch noch eine 2. Erklärung geliefert. 
Über die Kommawerte brauchen wir uns natürlich nicht streiten, aber unter dem letzten Absatz gehts weiter. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob sie genau gleich laut sind - es geht darum, dass ich hier nichtmal weiß, ob wir von 500 oder 5000 rpm reden.


Die ungefähre Drehzahl kannst du durch den Vergleich mit den 5,7,12V Werten abgleichen. Bei dem Mugen entsprechen z.B. 65W 5V.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kenne gar keinen der beide gegeneinander antreten lässt. Aber eine hohe Qualität sehe ich bei diesem Test definitiv nicht. Es wurde eine umfangreiche Sammlung von Werten zusammengetragen, ja - aber was nützt das, wenn jeder einzelne Wert mit einem großen Fehler behaftet ist?


 Solange der Fehler nicht Systematisch ist gleichen die vielen Werte sehr wohl den Fehler aus. Letztendlich ist jedoch jeder (!) Kühlertest mit einem so großen systematischen Fehler versehen (es gibt extrem viele Fehlerquellen, die sich ähnlich dem "butterfly-Effekt" aufaddieren können, wie z.B. Produktionsschwankungen, ungenaue Messung der Komponententemp und der Lufttemp, Form und Größe des Heatspreaders, genaue Verlustleistung, Luftbewegung, Luftdruck, Luftfeuchtigkeit, Umgebungslautstärke, Drehzahl der Lüfter (normal +-10% (!)), Spannungsschwankungen des Nt, und so geht es ewig weiter, aber das weißt du ja auch), sodass jeder einzelne Test genau genommen nur für dieses System eine Aussage zu lässt und selbst die ist eher bescheiden. Deutlichere Aussagen lassen sich nur mit sehr sehr vielen Tests gewinnen. Solange es aber nur einen Test gibt muss man dessen Ergebnis als Mittelwert annehmen, wenn auch mit sehr sehr großen potentiellen Abweichungen. Trotzdem ist und bleibt es aussagekräftiger als kein Test und schlecht finde ich den Test wie gesagt auch nicht, wenn man die beschränkten Möglichkeiten bedenkt.


----------



## Evga x79 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ bfcg

ne,dass kommt absolut nicht in Frage,da kann ich gleich das P80 behalten.

Ich denke,dass Haf X kommt mir sehr gut entgegen, 1. Werden da meine 4 Grafikkarten gut gekühlt und 2. kann man die H100 sehr gut anbringen

habe schon überlegt,ob ich mir das TJ11 nehmen soll,aber da müsste ich moden damit die H100 passt und 500 euro ist das Gehäuse durchaus nicht wert.
mfg


----------



## online (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi ich hab in diesen Thread schon mal was geschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/204711-corsair-h100-kuehlt-intel-3820-schlecht.html aber der wurde dann geschlossen!

Ich bin jetzt soweit das ich mal Prime95 1 Stunde laufen gelassen habe. Die Temperaturen gingen von 48°C bis 55°C. Ist das in Ordnung da ich gerne etwas weniger hätte wegen übertakten und so!?


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hast du einen Vergleich zu einem Kühler, der vorher auf der CPU war? Allgemein gilt, dass die Sensoren sehr ungenau sind. 55°C klingt dennoch ziemlich hoch.


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann ich 2 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 auf ner Corsair H60 im Push-Pull betreiben oder ist da der Luftdruck zu niedrig?


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Prinzipiell kannst du die Dinger auch passiv betreiben, für 20W würde es locker reichen. Also, es kommt immer drauf an, was du genau erreichen willst. 1500rpm sind aber eh nicht gerade wenig...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wüsste nicht, was gegen die spräche. Recht normale Mittelklasselüfter gehobener Drehzahl, soweit ich das sehe.


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok gut danke, dann werd ich wohl zu denen greifen. 
@Uter brauchbare Temperaturen und die Optik sollte auch passen ^^


----------



## online (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Hast du einen Vergleich zu einem Kühler, der vorher auf der CPU war? Allgemein gilt, dass die Sensoren sehr ungenau sind. 55°C klingt dennoch ziemlich hoch.


 Leider nein da der PC neu ist an was kann das noch liegen?


----------



## Uter (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Solang kein Schaden vorliegt würde ich auf die Montage tippen. Bau das Ding nochmal aus, kontrollier die WLP und bau es wieder ein.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Solang kein Schaden vorliegt würde ich auf die Montage tippen. Bau das Ding nochmal aus, kontrollier die WLP und bau es wieder ein.



Ich sehe diese Temperatur als folge der montage. 
Du hast die lüfter oberhalb des radiators montiert, und diese ziehen die Luft aus dem case riechen den radiator was schon nicht allzu gut ist dann kommt hinzu das an den lüftern keine gummilippen montiert sind was dem bereich nicht gerade dicht macht.
Wenn du platz hast und die Montage es zulässt kannst du die lüfter unterhalb des radiators montieren um die Luft somit rauszupressen.
Sollte das nicht gehen dreh die lüfter so das die Luft von aussen ins innere gepresst wird, beachte dabei den airflow Dur die anderen lüfter anzupassen.
Ich kann dir ein Lied von ineffektiver lüftermontage singen ich habe es dummerweise getestet und 10-15C sind da keine Seltenheit. Uter wird sich bestimmt noch erinnern.


----------



## bfgc (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> @ bfcg
> 
> ne,dass kommt absolut nicht in Frage,da kann ich gleich das P80 behalten.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, ich finde das Haf X trotzdem etwas unflexibler, praktischer ist es zwar mit den Goodies, aber bei E-ATX speziell Dual-Cpu Boards gibt es nur eine Hand voll Gehäuse bei denen man ggf. an beide Sockel kommt und beim Haf ebend nicht.
Platz im inneren ist alle mal, auch für Quad-SLi, aber das liegt wohl eher an den gigantischen Außenmaßen des Elysiums. 

Aber zurück zur Kühlung...
...naja, die Schläuche vom H100 sind alles andere als beug- bzw. biegsam. geschweige denn lang. Aber den Kühler ansich kann man ja wunderbar mittels Lüfter fixieren.
Nötigen Falles einen Luftleitkanal aus Alublech als Abstandshalter fertigen, wenn die Anschlussseite vom Kühler mit den 5.25" Schächten kollidieren sollte. Oder halt die Anschlüsse nach hinten und den Kühler gleich in den obersten 5.25" Schacht ragen lassen.
Ich weiss nun nicht wie es im Haf da oben aussieht, ob die Schächte geschlossen sind, oder der fordere Lüfter auch richtig Luft abgreifen kann. Dazu ist nicht genug Bildmaterial im Netz.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Also wenn das von der montage nicht anders möglich ist einfach die lüfter so drehen das sie Luft durch den radiator ins Gehäuse pressen.
Aber Achtung auf airflow achten. 
Wie werden deine lüfter gesteuert über das board oder die h100 selbst?
Weil unter Umständen je nach Steuerung erst unter last ein guter temperaturvergleich Sinn Nacht.


----------



## online (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

OK bau das jetzt mal um und die Lüfter werden per Gehäuselüftersteuerung gesteuert aber ich habs getestet ab ich die jetzt auf voll habe oder nicht kein Unterschied.

Was wäre wenn ich den Kühler nochmal runter mache dann brauch ich doch neue WLP oder ?


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

online schrieb:
			
		

> OK bau das jetzt mal um und die Lüfter werden per Gehäuselüftersteuerung gesteuert aber ich habs getestet ab ich die jetzt auf voll habe oder nicht kein Unterschied.
> 
> Was wäre wenn ich den Kühler nochmal runter mache dann brauch ich doch neue WLP oder ?



Wäre von Vorteil, also neue wlp
Warum regelst du die lüfter nicht übers mb brauchst halt ein y Adapter.


----------



## online (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Oh jee ich war schon froh das WLP auf dem Kühler drauf war da das nicht so mein Ding ist! Ich regel die über das Gehäuse da die mir schon auf niedrig zu laut sind daher müssen auch irgendwann neue ran.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2012)

online schrieb:
			
		

> Oh jee ich war schon froh das WLP auf dem Kühler drauf war da das nicht so mein Ding ist! Ich regel die über das Gehäuse da die mir schon auf niedrig zu laut sind daher müssen auch irgendwann neue ran.



Ja ich habe auch andere drauf die hört man nicht.
Hast du die lüfter gedreht?


----------



## online (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja Lüfter hab ich gedreht aber kein Unterschied. Welche WLP ist den richtig gut und als Lüfter hab ich an die Enermax Cluster gedacht sind die was ?


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2012)

online schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Lüfter hab ich gedreht aber kein Unterschied. Welche WLP ist den richtig gut und als Lüfter hab ich an die Enermax Cluster gedacht sind die was ?



Als wlp Nutze ich die pk1 aber in der aktuellen pcgh ist ein neuer Test
Und als lüfter Nutze ich die noiseblocker plps black silent pro.
Wie hast du die pumpe angeschossen direkt am netzteil ?


----------



## online (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja die Pumpe ist direkt am Netzteil wie den sonst ?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2012)

online schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Pumpe ist direkt am Netzteil wie den sonst ?



Ne dann ist ok manche schliessen die am board an so dass die geregelt wird was sich auch auf die Temperatur Ausschlägt und nebenbei auf die Lebensdauer.
Ich denke mit ner anderen wlp ist noch was zu machen ich habe die orginale  gar nicht erst benutzt ich glaube die war auch recht üppig auf dem kühler.


----------



## MGladbach (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
habe mir eine Antec 920 zugelegt... Habe 2 Alpenföhn eingebaut, aber die Pumpe "klckert2 irgendwie!? Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Februar 2012)

MGladbach schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mir eine Antec 920 zugelegt... Habe 2 Alpenföhn eingebaut, aber die Pumpe "klckert2 irgendwie!? Hatte jemand schon dieses Problem?



Das hat doch jeder bei kompaktwasserkühlungen


----------



## X3N05 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da man ja hier scheinbar alle Fragen in diesem Thread klären lassen muss (wie sinnvoll für spezielle Fragen) hier nochmal:

Hallo ihr lieben Wasserkühler! 
Habe mal eine frage bezüglich des H60. Und zwar habe ich folgendes Gehäuse: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A05FNB Midi-Tower, black - gedämmt
An der Rückseite des Gehäuses sind ja die 2 Löcher für WaKü Schläuche.  Die Frage ist nun ob es ohne Sauerei möglich ist, die Schläuche beim H60  abzuziehen um sie durch die Löcher zu stecken, da ich den Radi gerne  hinten aussen am Gehäuse anbringen würde. Ich fürchte zwar die Antwort  bereits zu kennen aber vielleicht werde ich ja doch überrascht...

Es sei gleich gesagt dass ich keine anderen Voorschläge haben will den  Radi anzubringen oder Fragen warum ich das denn machen will und warum  ich überhaupt den H60 nehmen will. Ich möcht einfach wissen ob das  umsetzbar ist oder nicht.


----------



## Uter (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So einfach ist es nicht. Falls du es machen willst müsstest du einen AGB und neuen Schlauch nutzen und der Wert der H60 würde auf den Materialwert fallen. Außerdem wär das System nicht mehr wartungsfrei.


----------



## X3N05 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

OK das bringt mir dann auch nichts. Dann lass ich das lieber.
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat doch jeder bei kompaktwasserkühlungen



Dieses klickern oder bluppern sollte nach 10-20 min weg sein da sich Flüssigkeit und Luft verteilt wenn das ständig bleibt deutet das auf ein Problem miterleben pumpe bzw dem Lager hin.


----------



## TobiL (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kurze Frage

Sind Temps von 37-41 Grad Idle bei einem i7-3930k @ 4.5 Ghz gekühlt mir einer Corsair H100 normal (ausreichend)?


----------



## Uter (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Sensoren sind sehr ungenau und die Temps ohne Last sagen nicht das Geringste aus. Selbst unter Last sollte man deren Aussage nicht überbewerten. Der hauptsächliche Sinn der Sensoren ist nicht ein genaues Auslesen der Temps, sondern das Einleiten von Schutzmaßnahmen bei kritisch hohen Temperaturen.


----------



## Tjerk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mal ne frage,

in meinen System habe ich einen core i5 2500k bei standard takt. Prime 95 am laufen und die Temp geht laut Coretemp auf 58Grad hoch.  Zudem hört man die pumpe extrem und die lüfter laufen auch 1500rpm schon .......

Für eine Corsair H100 doch eigentlich zuviel oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Klingt nach relativ viel (was bei ±10 K Messfehler aber arg wenig aussagt) und wenn die Pumpe bei 1500 rpm noch rauszuhören ist, dann ist mindestens Luft drin, höchstwahrscheinlich ist sie defekt.


----------



## Tjerk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nicht nur die Pumpe hört man auch die 4 lüfter(Pusten und saugen) hört man deutlich. Bei den Temps bin ich mir nicht sicher habe auch grad mal 17grad im Raum und dann Prime 58 Grad was ich viel finde für einen 2500k ohne OC.


----------



## Takei Naodar (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

definiere bitte mal das Geräusch genauer... wenn die Pumpe so viel Lärm macht, kann es sogar sein dass die Pumpleistung und damit die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt ist....


----------



## Tjerk (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann man schlecht sagen aber man hört irgendwie das innere der Pumpe, so ein rollendes geräusch


----------



## Takei Naodar (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Woran erinnert es? Ein Schleifen, schnelles Klackern, Brummen oder ein Rauschen? Mit rollendem Geräusch kann ich wenig anfangen...


----------



## JackOnell (28. Februar 2012)

Takei Naodar schrieb:
			
		

> Woran erinnert es? Ein Schleifen, schnelles Klackern, Brummen oder ein Rauschen? Mit rollendem Geräusch kann ich wenig anfangen...



Rollendes Geräusch hört sich für mich nach langsamer drehbewegung an normalerweise kommt von der pumpe ein leichtes vibartionsgeräusch ist die pumpe direkt am nt angeschlossen ? 
Bei 17 im Zimmer und 58 die CPU schätze ich läuft die pumpe nicht richtig.
Ich hatte mal 80 anstehen bei 22 im Raum ohne pumpe also nicht eingesteckt.


----------



## MGladbach (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, du hast Recht! Trotzdem vielen dank!


----------



## JackOnell (29. Februar 2012)

MGladbach schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du hast Recht! Trotzdem vielen dank!



Also pumpe defekt und rma ? Oder nicht am netzteil angeschlossen sondern am Board.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hab meine H80 wieder zum händler geschickt, ist ja ein witz bei so einem produkt solche störgeräusche! rattern rasseln, hört sich an wie eine alte festplatte wo drauf zugegriffen wird ! temps waren alle ok aber diese nebengeräusche!?! und die kamen definitiv alle von der pumpe, eingebaut laut anleitung, mal gedreht aber nichts zu machen, drehe ich die pumpe gehen die temps hoch bis zur zwangsabschaltung ! leider häufig im netzt zu finden und das bei den meisten selbst mit neuer H80 das selbe fehlerbild auftritt!  hoffe mindfactory ist so kulant und behält den scheiß, dann sollen die mir lieber den neuen thermalright silver arrow geben ! aber auf den ständiges neu einbauen irgendwelcher H80 geräte hab ich kein bock


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. März 2012)

Haha, was erwartest du von ner kompakt wakü??? Meine Pumpe hat allein schon 70€ gekostet... Du erwartest das gleiche was ich für 700€ komplett habe für 80€?   Ich weiß das es eine hohe serienstreuung der Pumpen gibt. Für mich ist aber alles kompakt wakü Zeug rotz!  Kompakt waküs Gehören  eben in htcp's mit wenig Platz, wo trotzdem viel kühleistung gebraucht wird (das ganze eben mit abstrichen).
Wer einen Midi oder größeren Tower hat, soll lieber zu Luftkühlung greifen (und für diejenigen die es sich leisten möchten eben richtige wakü).

Punkt aus... Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Gemotze!!


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

??? ich denke schon das es einem hersteller wie corsair, auch wenns eine kompakt wakü ist möglich sein sollte eine pumpe da reinzusetzen die nicht rasselt oder sonst was oder anders zu befüllen das evtl keine lufteinschlüße im pumpengehäuse ist oder weiß der geier was woher der mist kommt! da ist es relativ sch... egal ob es eine kompakt wakü ist oder nicht ! ist nicht grad en no name hersteller corsair ! hat nichts mit gemotze zutun sondern das ja irgendwo ein fabrikationsfehler da ist das soviele davon betroffen sind! und doch für um die 90 eus kann man schon erwarten das die pumpe sich nicht anhört als würde sie gleich auseinanderfallen ! ich werde sie bestimmt nicht gleichsetzen mit selbst zusammengestellten waküs die sehr viel geld kosten, aber das sehe ich nicht so das man damit leben muß


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. März 2012)

Deswegen hatte ich ja auch die hohe serienstreuung erwähnt. Also wenn sich durch schütteln oder sonstige versuche nichts machen lässt, zurück damit und hoffen das die nächste kompakt wakü besser ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

können die behalten, hab die zurückgeschickt und bin vom kaufvertrag zurückgetreten! hab mir jetzt den neuen thermalright silver arrow bestellt ! ich verzichte darauf, hab hier im netzt schon etliche berichte gelesen das bei vielen selbst nach der drittem rma der scheiß noch besteht mit den geräuschen


----------



## Zyklon83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi community,
ich habe da mal eine frage.

Und zwar ich bei meiner Antec H20 620 vor kurzen der Lüfter ausgefallen habe es aber leider erst 2 Tage später bemerkt. Jetzt habe ich gemerkt das ich mit den selben lüfter 2-3°C mehr habe als vorher. Könnte es vielleicht sein das in der zeit wo der Lüfter ausgefallen is auch die Wärmeleitpaste gelitten hat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## JackOnell (7. März 2012)

Hast du den radiator gut im airflow hängen ?


----------



## Zyklon83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hatte vorher den Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator und jetzt hab ich den Radiator erst am Gehäuse und den Lüfter blasend drauf verbaut.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Hatte vorher den Lüfter zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator und jetzt hab ich den Radiator erst am Gehäuse und den Lüfter blasend drauf verbaut.


 Saugt der Lüfi die Luft von draußen an oder wird die warme Gehäuseluft benutzt ?

Möglichkeiten: Gehauswand//Radiator//Lüfter blasend (warme Luft Push...)
                    Gehauswand//Lüfi (Saugend, Pull)//Radiator


----------



## Zyklon83 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Möglichkeiten: Gehauswand//Radiator//Lüfter blasend (warme Luft Push...)


 
Hab es so verbaut


----------



## razzor1984 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit Gehäusewand//Lüfi (Push sprich er schaufelt die Kalt luft von drausen rein ) //Radiator
Nachteil der Config wenn du keinen oberen Auslass hast, kann die Wärme nirgends hin = Wärmesstau

Wenn du an der Config nix ändern willst kannst du die W-Passt nochmal neu auftragen (Nimm eine gescheite^^ Nocuta Nh1 oder gleichwertige siehe tests PCGH)
Radiator mitn Kompressor reinigen *staub*


----------



## Evga x79 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute,
Bin stolzer Besitzer einer Corsair H100 Kühlung.

Zurheit habe ich noch die 2 Corsair Lüfter verbaut.

Am Montag bekomme ich 4 TFC Triebwerk TK 121 Low Speed Lüfter,
Die würde ich dann auch an die H100 Montieren.
Allerdings müsste ich die H100 Woanders anbringen,wo genau weiss ich noch nicht,siehe Bild.

Denkt ihr,die Temps werden mit 4 Triebwerklüftern (Push&Pull) sinken?


Verbaut is eine i7 980x @4350 mit 1,36875v V core 
Deswegen will ich Max Kühlung mit der H100


----------



## XeonB (11. März 2012)

Passt das ganze nicht in den Deckel?


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leider nein,es sind 2 140mm Lüfter am deckel..
Und eine Halterung von 140mm zu 120mm hab ich bis jetzt nirgends gesehen.
Weiß vllt jemand wo es sowas gibt ?


----------



## MagicMongo (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi @ all,

Ich hab mir jetzt ca. 7 Seiten hier durchgelesen und stelle fest , das es mehr Negatives als Positives gibt. Somit bezeichne ich mich , Besitzer einer Antec H2o-620 , als Glücklicher und zufriedener Kunde. 
Bis jetzt....
Also der Lüfter läuft bei mir mit 1400 Umdrehungen ohne irgenwelche Wahrnehmbaren Geräusche , das trifft auch auf die Pumpe zu. Von der hört man nämlich nischte , absolut Nullu....
Die Temps,auch wenn sie nicht 100% sind, liegen wirklich bei 25-28°idle und Volllast 50-53° (Prime) , bei Spielen derzeit 38° (SC2 -Fenstermodus). Mein i5-2500k läuft mit 3,8Ghz und 1,200V.
Ich kann mich definitiv nicht beklagen. 

Damit haben wir  / ihr ein Positives Statement ....


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann auch nur positiv über meine h100 reden,aber wäre nett,wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,wo ich sie auf mem P80 Case anbringen könnte..
MfG


----------



## MagicMongo (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die möglichkeit,die dir zur Montage bleibt ist folgende. Mess deine jetzigen Gewindebolzen zur Befestigung ab und rechne dann das drauf,was dir oben am Gehäusedeckel zum aufdrehen einer Mutter fehlt. Beispiel,falls du überhaupt Werkzeug,Accuschrauber ,Bohrer etc. haben solltest, der Gewindebolzen/Stift muß ca 10cm länge haben,dann brauchst du aus dem Baumarkt 4 Gewindebolzen die 10cm Lang sind und ein Gewinde von M3 haben. Dazu brauchst du 16x M3-Mutti's und 16x Unterlegscheiben,am besten nimmst noch 16x Dichtringe oder ähnliches mit,die aus Gummi bestehen.
Das ganze dann oben am Deckel montiert und fertig ist. So in etwa. Du kanst dir auch Winkel besorgen oder was auch immer. Im Baumarkt sind deiner Kreativität keine Grenzen gesetzt. Es sei den es ist nicht vorrätig. 

Mfg


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Klingt ja gut,aber ist es dennoch nicht möglich,die h100 außerhalb des innengehäuse anzubringen? 
Damit sie perfekt kühlt,darf sie ja keine warme luft saugen 
Und Meine restlichen Komponenten sollen auch nicht erwärmt werden


----------



## MagicMongo (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jau,da gibts zwei möglichkeiten. Die erstere wäre,die Lüfter Saugend zu montieren , sprich Deckel-Lüfter-Radiator.

Die andere wäre,logischerweise mit Garantieverlust, Schläuche kappen,verlängern usw. Da solltest du den allerdings wissen was du tust. Ich als ehemals Gas-Wasser-Sch...... ,wüßte wie und was ich bräuchte. Ob das danach den noch gut aussieht ....... ?!?!
Das bleibt dir dann überlassen. 
Ich persönlich würde ersteres machen und mir Gewindeschrauben besorgen und den Radiator sammt Lüftern "Ordentlich" und Vibrationsarm am Gehäusedeckel montieren.Notfalls besorgst du dir noch Spray in Schwarz und lackierst die Gewindeschrauben,damit sie farblich zum Gehäuse passen.

Mfg


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich werde das erstmals mit der angepassten Halterung versuchen..
Mit Kabelbinder kann ich ja vorerst mal am Deckel montieren zum Testen,wie das Kühlverhalten ist.
MfG


----------



## Uter (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr,die Temps werden mit 4 Triebwerklüftern (Push&Pull) sinken?


Ja, aber nicht in so weit, dass sich der Aufpreis rechnet. Abgesehen davon rechnen sich die Triebwerke aber eh nicht.



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Klingt ja gut,aber ist es dennoch nicht möglich,die h100 außerhalb des innengehäuse anzubringen?
> Damit sie perfekt kühlt,darf sie ja keine warme luft saugen
> Und Meine restlichen Komponenten sollen auch nicht erwärmt werden


Das ist nicht ohne deutliche Eingriffe in die Kompaktkühlung oder das Gehäuse möglich. Das ist einer der Nachteile von Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Triebwerke habe ich gut gebraucht für wenig Geld bekommen..

Reichen die Low speed lüfter aus um ein besseres kühlergebnis als die corsair lüfter zu erreichen?
Oder müsste es schon mid Speed sein?
Die Low Speed Lüfter laufen mit 1200 Umdrehungen oder reicht dies vollkommen aus?
Die mid Speed Variante laufen mit 1700 Umdrehungen

Edit. Eingriffe in das Gehäuse,sind mir recht


----------



## Uter (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Corsair laufen mit 2500rpm, da kann kein Lüfter mit 1200 oder 1700rpm mithalten. Die Leistung ist aber meist auch nicht nötig. Ein Lüftertausch ist wegen der Lautstärke nötig, nicht wegen der Leistung. Falls man doch noch mehr Leistung will, dann muss man schon Richtung Scythe Gentle Typhoon mit 5400rpm oder ähnlichem gehen. Die Lautstärke ist dann aber für die meisten Leute auf Dauer unerträglich.


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Corsair laufen mit 2500rpm, da kann kein Lüfter mit 1200 oder 1700rpm mithalten. Die Leistung ist aber meist auch nicht nötig. Ein Lüftertausch ist wegen der Lautstärke nötig, nicht wegen der Leistung. Falls man doch noch mehr Leistung will, dann muss man schon Richtung Scythe Gentle Typhoon mit 5400rpm oder ähnlichem gehen. Die Lautstärke ist dann aber für die meisten Leute auf Dauer unerträglich.



So sehe ich das auch, meine Empfehlung wären die nb black silent plps.

2 Stück mit nem y-adapter am board angeschlossen.
Sehr leise und erzeugen auch genug druck, der dank gummilippen auch durch den radiator geht.
Ich weiß ja nicht wasa du noch mehr an kühlleistung haben möchtest denn die CPU muss noch auf 30C laufen.


----------



## MagicMongo (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



> Ich weiß ja nicht wasa du noch mehr an kühlleistung haben möchtest denn die CPU muss noch auf 30C laufen.



Nicht das der Cpu bei unter 30° anfängt , sich zu schütteln / throdling .....


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2012)

MagicMongo schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das der Cpu bei unter 30° anfängt , sich zu schütteln / throdling .....



Ich bekomme meinen c3 x4 bei hoher Spannung und oc recht gut gekühlt und das leise.

Edit 

Bei einer raumtemperatur von 21C wird die cpu bei 1,4 Volt und einem takt von 3,7 ghz gerade mal 45-47C.
Und das ganze noch sehr leise.


----------



## MagicMongo (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was will man mehr ?  Allet im grünen Bereich . 

Ansonsten,wem's nicht reicht. Ich hab noch nen Eisschrank  ....


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay,wollte wissen,ob es da auch eine Leistungssteigerung mit nem neuem Lüfter a la Triebwerk gibt.

Ich hab die corsair h100 auf ner i7 980x @4,4GHZ mit 1,36875v vCore 

@ Jack
Meinst du damit,dass ich die Corsair Lüfter an den y Adapter stecken soll und die anschließend an das Mainbord anbringen soll?
MfG

Edit


----------



## JackOnell (11. März 2012)

Evga x79 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay,wollte wissen,ob es da auch eine Leistungssteigerung mit nem neuem Lüfter a la Triebwerk gibt.
> 
> Ich hab die corsair h100 auf ner i7 980x @4,4GHZ mit 1,36875v vCore
> 
> ...



Ich ziehe generell die lüftersteuerung vom board vor.
Die Temperaturen sind immer im guten bereich und du bekommst mehr laufruhe an den Tag.
Besonders bei den mitgelieferten lüftern würde ich die motherboard Steuerung der H100 vorziehen, da diese oft feiner regeln.

Edit

Nur bei extremen Spannungen und extremen oc fixe ich die lüfter auf 100%.
Wie hoch sind deine Temperaturen bei der der Spannung und dem oc ?


----------



## Evga x79 (11. März 2012)

Benutze die steuerung von der H100 sowieso nicht.
Habe wie du beschrieben hast,die Lüfter am
Mainbord angeschlossen

Unter Last (Prime 95 custom Test mit FFt's in Place 7h lang ) bei 65% Lüfterumdrehungen mit den corsair Lüftern nicht über 68 Grad Pro heißeste Core.

Kann sich sehen lassen,ode
Bei 100% Lüfterumdrehungen ist die heißeste Core unter Last gerade mal 62-64 warm 

Also mit dem Temperaturen bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Man beachtet ein oc von 4,4 GHZ


----------



## MR.Chaos (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo 
Ich habe Die Antec H2o 620 *Wartungsfrei* ich habe eine AMD Phenom II x4 955 
meine frage ist ob es normal ist das der CPU bei leerlauf 30° aufbringt 
ich meine auslese fehler bei 3 programmen und na Fan Controll kann ja nicht die rede sein 
Ausgepustet habe ich ihn *viel Staub* aber dennoch das hat nur 1-2° unterschied gebracht hat einer Rat für mich ??


----------



## Takei Naodar (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Idle Werte sind ziemlich egal außer sie erreichen schon absolut kritische Werte über 45° bei 20° Raumtemperatur. Laste die CPU mal bitte mit Prime 95 aus und poste mal das Ergebnis hier.


----------



## Evga x79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier sind meine Temps mit der H100 und 2 Lüftern(Saugend) mit 65% Lüfterleistung mit Prime 95 Custom with Small FFT´s getestet.
mfg


----------



## MR.Chaos (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

25° raumtemp  und bei voll last sitze ich mit rund 60° da :'(


----------



## Evga x79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Is doch im grünen Bereich?


----------



## MR.Chaos (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

meinste? mir persönlich zu warm da könnte ich auch nen standart kühler haben da bin ich auf selber temp


----------



## Evga x79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist die CPU übertaktet und welche CPU wurde verbaut ?
Saugt dein Kühler Warme Luft oder frische ?
MfG


----------



## MR.Chaos (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

1 nein der CPU ist auf standart tackt 
2 AMD Phenom II x4 955
3 frische luft direkt von drausen


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2012)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> 1 nein der CPU ist auf standart tackt
> 2 AMD Phenom II x4 955
> 3 frische luft direkt von drausen



Vllt zu viel wlp drauf oder kühler zu fest angezogen.
Kommt die Luft von draußen oder dem inneren des pcs und wie gut ist dein airflow im case achja eigegene wlp genutzt oder die die drauf war ?


----------



## MR.Chaos (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

1. WLP eigene ausm betrieb 
2 Kühler soweit festgedreht wie ich mit 2 finger drehen kann (im beruf gelernt)
3 Luft kommt direkt von drausen in die kühlung 
4 Airflow: H2o Kühlung an der Hinterwand 1 120Lüfter an der seiten wand (Pustet rein) 2 120 Lüfter Vorne im gehäuse Pusten raus


----------



## Takei Naodar (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Temps mit der H100 und 2 Lüftern(Saugend) mit 65% Lüfterleistung mit Prime 95 Custom with Small FFT´s getestet.
> mfg


 

Is doch alles Tuti ^^ ich seh da kein Problem....


----------



## JackOnell (12. März 2012)

MR.Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> 1. WLP eigene ausm betrieb
> 2 Kühler soweit festgedreht wie ich mit 2 finger drehen kann (im beruf gelernt)
> 3 Luft kommt direkt von drausen in die kühlung
> 4 Airflow: H2o Kühlung an der Hinterwand 1 120Lüfter an der seiten wand (Pustet rein) 2 120 Lüfter Vorne im gehäuse Pusten raus



Hört sich so an als wäre irgend etwas zwischen radiator und lüfter.
Sitzt der lüfter direkt auf dem radiator ?
Welcher lüfter ist verbaut und hat dieser gummilippen ?
Siao der airflow ist erst mal egal da du friche Luft durch den radiator drückst.
Hast du den lüfter übers board geregelt und die pumpe fest am netzteil angeschlossen ?
Ich weiß fragen über fragen aber mir kommen dein Temperaturen @ stock etwas hoch vor ah noch was welche Spannung ist im BIOS für den x4 eingestellt ?


----------



## MagicMongo (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für meinen Geschmack sind die angegebenen Temperaturen zu hoch. Evtl. hilft es dir , den Lüfter mal saugend ,aus dem Gehäuse raus ,zu montieren. Gegebenenfalls liegt es auch am Airflow in deinem Gehäuse. Wäre gut zu wissen,was du für ein Gehäuse hast. Es könnte so vieles sein,was man von hier schlecht sehen und sagen kann,aber die Temps, nope ,das net Koreckt. Sage ich zumindest.


----------



## XeonB (12. März 2012)

Hab zwar ne h100 aber ich find die temps auch zu hoch. Hab bei 20 grad ca. 24 grad coretemp. Unter last (Prime) maximal 40 grad. Lüfter sind original und an einer ext. Steuerung angeschlossen. Sie drehen bei ca. 1100 rpm


----------



## unLieb (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Viel zu hoch? Die 40°C habe ich ja derzeit schon im Idle bei 26°C Raumtemperatur und Lüfter drehen mit ~ 980 rpm. 

Und ich habe ebenfalls die H100.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was erwartet ihr von den Mini Wakues das sind ja auch keine Wunderdinger, allein die Lammelnanordnung ist auf hohen druck + höhere RPM ausgelegt. Weiters sind die Tempsensoren der CPU genau genommen "UNGENAU". Alles nur ein ungefährer Richtwert. 
Verbaut Sie einfach so dass Sie genug Luft abbekommt und die Luft gescheit durch die Lammeln gedrückt werden ^^


----------



## Sysnet (13. März 2012)

24° bei 20° Raumtemperatur? Das wären ja Traumwerte! Denke das die Temps wohl eher höher liegen werden. Unter Raumtemperatur KANN man übrigens NICHT kommen, selbst mit einer High-End-WaKü nicht. 

Wie razzor schon sagte, die Sensoren sind alle sehr ungenau. Ebenso ist es bei den meisten anderen ausgelesenen Werten. Das sind alles eher Richtwerte, die einem Tendenzen aufzeigen. Nie sind diese aber zu 100% verwertbar und genau. Selbst bei Reviews (Tests) der meisten Magazine ist das oft nicht anders.

Edit:
Entscheidend sind übrigens immer die Differenzwerte zwischen Raum- und CPU-Temp, also die Deltawerte. Erst diese Werte haben überhaupt eine leichte Aussagekraft. Die CPU-Temps alleine, ohne die Relation zur Umgebung, sind daher völlig uninteressant. Zum Glück wissen das aber mittlerweile sehr viele hier.


----------



## JackOnell (13. März 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Entscheidend sind übrigens immer die Differenzwerte zwischen Raum- und CPU-Temp, also die Deltawerte. Erst diese Werte haben überhaupt eine leichte Aussagekraft. Die CPU-Temps alleine, ohne die Relation zur Umgebung, sind daher völlig uninteressant. Zum Glück wissen das aber mittlerweile sehr viele hier.



Das und viel wichtiger die Temperatur unter last und nicht im idl, denn dort sind die sensoren sehr ungenau und sagen eigentlich nicht viel aus.


----------



## XeonB (13. März 2012)

Hab ein haf Gehäuse und die temps sind im idle wirklich ca. 24-26 und unter last ca. 41-45 gemessen mit coretemp und siw


----------



## Evga x79 (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Takei Naodar schrieb:


> Is doch alles Tuti ^^ ich seh da kein Problem....


 Die Frage von mir war ja auch,ob ich mit 4 Triebwerken bei selber Laufleistung kühlere Ergebnisse erziele.
mfg


----------



## MagicMongo (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



> Die Frage von mir war ja auch,ob ich mit 4 Triebwerken bei selber Laufleistung kühlere Ergebnisse erziele.


Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab,wie sie zum Beispiel montiert sind . 4x vor dem Radiator , 4x unterm Radiator oder auch 2/2. Die ergebnisse solltest du selbst am besten auswerten und nach dem jeweiligen Montageschema dann auch den Radiator verbauen.
Aber ...... am allerwichtigsten ist es ,das alle 4 Lüfter gleichzeitig andrehen.Passiert dies nicht,wirst du Verwirbelungen erzeugen die sicherlich zu Negativen ergebnissen führen werden. Muß nicht,aber kann.....

Auch solltest du testen wie es sich mit 4 Lüftern und mit 2 Lüftern kühlt. Probier es einfach aus ,was am besten ist. Probieren geht über Studieren wurde mir mal gesagt. 

Mfg 

Edit: Nachträglich ...... Raumtemperatur 21° über Raumsensor der Heizungsanlage dann Temp im Idle und unter Last


----------



## Uter (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Die Frage von mir war ja auch,ob ich mit 4 Triebwerken bei selber Laufleistung kühlere Ergebnisse erziele.
> mfg


 Das hab ich doch beantwortet oder?
Bei der selben Drehzahl (vermutlich auch bei der selben Lautstärke) sind die Triebwerke wohl überlegen, aber wenn die Corsair merklich schneller laufen, dann können die Triebwerke nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Folglich ist die max. Leistung der Corsair deutlich höher.


----------



## Evga x79 (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genau
Das hast du schon beantwortet.
MfG


----------



## Sysnet (13. März 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Das und viel wichtiger die Temperatur unter last und nicht im idl, denn dort sind die sensoren sehr ungenau und sagen eigentlich nicht viel aus.



So ist es. Idle-Temps sind meist ziemlich nichts-sagend und geben keinerlei Auskunft über die tatsächlichen Qualitäten eines Kühlers. Unter Last brechen viele Kühler ein, die im Idle noch offensichtliche Traum-Temps vermuten ließen.


@MagicMongo
Sieht doch ziemlich gut aus für einen Multi von 38 beim 2500k. Kann man nicht meckern. Da geht bestimmt noch was.


----------



## Evga x79 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da muss sogar noch was gehn,meiner Meinung nach..
Da ist noch kein Ende 
MfG


----------



## ali-992 (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

*Ich weis nicht welche Lüfter ich mir für meine Corsair H100 kaufen soll. Ich wollte mir eigentlich die NB Multiframe M12-P kaufen, jedoch wurde im Internet von denen abgeraten. Als Alternative hab ich die NB Blacksilent PRO PL-PS rausgesucht.Mir kommt es vor allem auf Leistung an. Jedoch sollten die Lüfter auch einigermaßen leise sein. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
*


----------



## <BaSh> (14. März 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...er-multiframe-leiser-als-eine-vogelfeder.html


----------



## JackOnell (14. März 2012)

ali-992 schrieb:
			
		

> NB Blacksilent PRO PL-PS



Diese nutze ich auch, sind sehr leistungsstark und vor allem leise.
Ich habe 2 mit einem pwm-verteiler am mb angeschlossen und bin begeistert.
Von mir klare kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Sysnet (15. März 2012)

Ja, die Multiframe sind aufgrund ihrer Rahmenstruktur nicht so gut geeignet als Radilüfter. Die Blacksilent Pro sind da besser. Zumal die Multiframe oft ziemlich teuer sind. Der AC-Shop hatte die jedoch mal recht günstig im Angebot. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob davon noch welche zu haben sind. 

Noiseblocker ist eine gute Wahl. Doch auch Enermax oder bspw. Prolimatech haben sehr gute Lüfter im Programm. Sehr leise sind übrigens auch die Lüfter von be quiet!.

Willst Du denn unbedingt PWM-Lüfter einsetzten?


----------



## <BaSh> (15. März 2012)

Warum sollten die Multiframe ungeeignet sein?
Es liegt eine Art Gummirahmen bei der zwischen Radiator und Lüfter abdichtet


----------



## ali-992 (15. März 2012)

Nein es sollen nicht unbedingt PWM-Lüfter sein. Das war Zufall. Ich glaub ich nehm die Blacksilent PRO.
Ich brauche Lüfter die noch einigermaßen leise sind und sehr viel Leistung haben. Und da ist NB die beste Wahl. Ansonsten nehm ich immer beQuiet


----------



## Sysnet (15. März 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollten die Multiframe ungeeignet sein?
> Es liegt eine Art Gummirahmen bei der zwischen Radiator und Lüfter abdichtet



Stimmt, gibt da wohl eine neue Revision wo diese Rahmen dem Zubehörpaket beiliegen. Hat das denn aber schon jemand getestet?


----------



## <BaSh> (15. März 2012)

Schau mal 5 Posts höher


----------



## Sysnet (15. März 2012)

Na ja, den Test hab ich schon durch. Ich meinte auch eher ob das einer an seinem Radi und mit Lüftern gleicher, vorzugsweise niedriger, Drehzahl getestet hat. Aber trotzdem danke für den Link.


----------



## L-man (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich muss mal was loswerden: Ich finde das total albern das jeder Beitrag zu den Kompakt-Wakür direkt geschlossen wird, mit einem unsinnigen Hinweis auf einen in jeglicher Art und Weise völlig unübersichtlichen Haufen gesammelter Fragen und Antworten. Im Gegenzug aber wird 300 mal am Tag das selbe in Form einer Zusammenstellung durchgekaut die man deutlich einfacher und übersichtlicher als Sammel und Musterthema behandeln könnte. 80% der Fragen im Zusammenstellungsteil wäre mit dem Lesen der Guides erledigt. Grade durch die Vielfalt der Kompakt-Waküs die in letzter Zeit aufgekommen sind sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ob man das nicht anders lösen könnte. Z.B. könnte man ein kleines Unterforum einrichten. Ich will niemanden angreifen nur sollte man der steigenden Zahl dieser Kühlungen in Art und absoluter Zahl Rechnung tragen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

"Vielfalt"?
Es gibt zwei Produzenten, vier Marken (Intel mit gezählt) und 9 lieferbare Modelle (die sich auch noch über 50-120 €, also locker drei Preisklassen verteilen) am deutschen Markt. Dieser Sammelthread wurde jedenfalls erstellt, weil 5-10 mal pro Woche die genau gleiche Frage zu den genau gleichen 1-2 Produkten kam. Und auch heute noch beschränken sich 95% der Fragen auf "welchen Lüfter soll ich nehmen?" und "Ist XY gut?".
Ich geb dir durchaus recht, dass 80% der Zusammenstellungsthreads genauso einheitlich enden und zu >50% vermeidbar wären, wenn die Leute einfach mal nachdenken und selber lesen würden. Das Problem da ist aber, dass die Leute mit vielfältigen, unsinnigen Ideen anfangen. Die muss man leider einzeln auseinandernehmen, weil es eben nicht eine "F"AQ gibt, die man pauschal beantworten könnte, sondern ein ganzes Sammlsurium individueller Fragen - die nur "zufällig" alle die gleiche Antwort haben.


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Zumindest ist die Vielfalt zu groß um alles in einen Sammelthema zu pressen welches sowieso niemand mehr überblickt. Wenn es dafür einen kleinen abgegrenzten Bereich gäbe würde sich einen Fragen und Antwort Pool in übersichtlicher Art und Weise aufbauen und zumindest die Leute die die SuFu nutzen würde auch fündig werden was bei dem Sammelthema und der Sufu nicht der Fall ist. Naja ich wollte es auch nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2012)

Vllt lassen sich ja die 5 häufigsten fragen bzw Empfehlungen zur Version, lüfter  und montage in einem geschlossenen guid der angepinnt ist unterbringen.


----------



## Takei Naodar (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sag das Mal Ruyven..... hatte das doch in meiner Version der FAQ zumindest ansatzweise versucht..... wurde aber leider nicht übernommen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Vllt lassen sich ja die 5 häufigsten fragen bzw Empfehlungen zur Version, lüfter  und montage in einem geschlossenen guid der angepinnt ist unterbringen.


 
Die Lüfterempfehlung STEHT in den FAQ am Anfang dieses Threads, die Tests der meisten verfügbaren Modelle STEHEN in einem seperaten (für kaum was anderes genutzten) Unterforum und das ist ebenfalls in den FAQ verlinkt.
Wenn jemand eine Frage hat, die von beiden nicht beantwortet wird und regelmäßig gestellt wird: Her damit. (und nein, eine ausführliche Anleitugn "was muss ich beim Umbau der Kühlung beachten" wurde bislang nicht oft nachgefragt)
Aber das Lesen kann man den Leuten nicht abnehmen und alles doppelt und dreifach zu schreiben, in der Hoffnung, dass es zufällig doch mal einer bemerkt, ist auch keine Lösung (sondern führt nur dazu, dass man irgendwann vergisst, irgend ein Update an allen Stellen einzupflegen).


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

bleibt aber immer noch das die SuFu im Sammeltehema nicht richtig funktioniert was mit einem eigenen Bereich erledigt wäre.


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für was braucht man die SuFu (die gefühlt eh niemand nutzt), wenn alle Fragen hier im Startpost beantwortet werden und der Thread angepinnt ist?

Obwohl ich prinzipiell auch eher für ein eigenes Unterforum war/bin muss ich sagen: Irgendwann muss man sich auch damit abfinden, dass es jetzt keins gibt. Die Situation hat sich nicht geändert seit das letzte mal darüber diskutiert wurde und irgendwo ist es auch nachvollziehbar, dass man kein eigenes Unterforum braucht, dessen Frage alle durch den Startpost dieses Threads beantwortet werden.


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Edit: Diskussion Sinnlos. Festgefahrene Ansichten bleiben festgefahren.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lüfterempfehlung STEHT in den FAQ am Anfang dieses Threads, die Tests der meisten verfügbaren Modelle STEHEN in einem seperaten (für kaum was anderes genutzten) Unterforum und das ist ebenfalls in den FAQ verlinkt.
> Wenn jemand eine Frage hat, die von beiden nicht beantwortet wird und regelmäßig gestellt wird: Her damit. (und nein, eine ausführliche Anleitugn "was muss ich beim Umbau der Kühlung beachten" wurde bislang nicht oft nachgefragt)
> Aber das Lesen kann man den Leuten nicht abnehmen und alles doppelt und dreifach zu schreiben, in der Hoffnung, dass es zufällig doch mal einer bemerkt, ist auch keine Lösung (sondern führt nur dazu, dass man irgendwann vergisst, irgend ein Update an allen Stellen einzupflegen).



Ich meinte nicht einen Umbau mir ging es um Kleinigkeiten wow kein mesh zwischen lüfter und radiator unsw.....
Mit den FAQ ist schon richtig Vllt sollten diese extra aufgeführt werden, es ist schon richtig fas man den Leuten das lesen nicht abnehmen kann aber Mann konnte halt mit nem grossen Pfeil drauf zeigen.
Aber gut jetzt was nicht sein soll .....


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ L-man:
Naja, bei den Zusammenstellungen muss man unterscheiden:
1. Die "Standardzusammenstellungen", die man wirklich einfach nachlesen könnte.
2. Spezialanwendungen (z.B. für wenig Platz, passiv, High-Flow,...)
Für letzteres braucht man das Unterforum.

Beim allgemeinen Wakü-Bereich sind auch da immer sinnvolle (und teils nicht einfach zu klärende) Threads offen.


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

es geht aber auch gar nicht um die Bereiche sondernd darum das auch wen interessante Fragen zu den Kompaktkühlungen kommen diese sofort geschlossen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



L-man schrieb:


> bleibt aber immer noch das die SuFu im Sammeltehema nicht richtig funktioniert was mit einem eigenen Bereich erledigt wäre.



Die SuFu ist mit quasi allen Sammelthreads überfordert - deswegen Sammeln diese Threads ja auch keine Antworten (das macht die FAQ im Startpost), sondern bündelt einfach die Diskussionen.



Uter schrieb:


> Obwohl ich prinzipiell auch eher für ein eigenes Unterforum war/bin muss ich sagen: Irgendwann muss man sich auch damit abfinden, dass es jetzt keins gibt. Die Situation hat sich nicht geändert seit das letzte mal darüber diskutiert wurde und irgendwo ist es auch nachvollziehbar, dass man kein eigenes Unterforum braucht, dessen Frage alle durch den Startpost dieses Threads beantwortet werden.


 
/sign.
Wenn wir viele unterschiedliche Fragen zu Kompaktkühlungen hätten, wäre das was anderes. Ein Sammelthread wäre z.B. schnell am Ende, wenn ständig 3-4 Fragensteller parallel unterschiedliche Themen abdecken wollen. Aber Fakt ist nunmal, dass wir abseits derjenigen, die die Lüfterempfehlung in der FAQ nicht lesen, maximal 1-2 Anfragen pro Woche haben und sind oft mit 1-2 Posts abschließend beantwortet.
Das ist einfach zuwenig, um ein Forum zu füllen.


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ L-man:
Wo? Wann?
Von den 5 aktuell auf der 1. Seite im Wakübereich befindlichen Threads geht es 2 mal um Lüfter, 2 mal um die Leistung und ein mal um die Modbarkeit.


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> @ L-man:
> Wo? Wann?
> Von den 5 aktuell auf der 1. Seite im Wakübereich befindlichen Threads geht es 2 mal um Lüfter, 2 mal um die Leistung und ein mal um die Modbarkeit.



Das stimmt deshalb denke ich an ein howto oder faq oder so 
Aber extra und closed nur zum lesen


----------



## L-man (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> @ L-man:
> Wo? Wann?
> Von den 5 aktuell auf der 1. Seite im Wakübereich befindlichen Threads geht es 2 mal um Lüfter, 2 mal um die Leistung und ein mal um die Modbarkeit.


 

z.B. der hier:   http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-h100-kupferplatte-scheinbar-nicht-plan.html


----------



## skaujef (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey,
da is hier 73278938714 Beiträge gibt, und ich verständlicherweiße, nicht alle durchlesen will,
stell ich einfach mal meine FRage:

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine
Corsair H80 oder eine Antec H2O 920 (2 Kühler) holen soll.
Da ich schon einiges gelesen habe Tendiere ich zurzeit zu Antec.
Aus den Folgenden gründen:
-Diese ist billiger.
-Ich habe schon seeehhr oft gelesen das Lüftblasen bei der Corsair H80 für seehr lautes Rattern verantwortlich sind.

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit diesen Wasserkühlungen, welche findet ihr besser?
Bitte schreibt mir eine PN.
Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Soooo oft hört man nicht Problemen mit Corsair, dass man das ohne Wissen über die Verkaufszahlen interpretieren könnte.
Ich persönlich würde dir auch die Antec empfehlen - iirc sind die Lüfter etwas leiser (bei der H80 überhaupt regelbar?) und wenn 4 Euro Preisnterschied ein starkes Argument für dich sind, wirst du wohl nur ungern noch zwei Noiseblocker a 10-12 € dazu nehmen.


----------



## Daniel9494 (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Guten Tag ! 

Ich bekomme Montag eine H100 und möchte damit meinen I7 2700k oc kühlen.Ich frage mich jetzt nur welche die besten Lüfter wären... ich mag es nicht so laut also die sollen eher leise sein und auf gar keinen fall Motorgeräusche machen.Ich habe hier zuhause noch 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 120mm und 4x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm soll ich mir jetzt noch 2 Be Quiet bestellen oder eher die Scythe nehmen oder ganz andere kaufen was sagt ihr ?

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (18. März 2012)

Daniel9494 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag !
> 
> Ich bekomme Montag eine H100 und möchte damit meinen I7 2700k oc kühlen.Ich frage mich jetzt nur welche die besten Lüfter wären... ich mag es nicht so laut also die sollen eher leise sein und auf gar keinen fall Motorgeräusche machen.Ich habe hier zuhause noch 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 120mm und 4x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm soll ich mir jetzt noch 2 Be Quiet bestellen oder eher die Scythe nehmen oder ganz andere kaufen was sagt ihr ?
> 
> mfg



Noiseblocker black silent pro plps


----------



## Daniel9494 (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sind die Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm nicht gut ?


----------



## Uter (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



L-man schrieb:


> z.B. der hier:    http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-h100-kupferplatte-scheinbar-nicht-plan.html


Was ist daran interessant? 
Produktionsfehler -> RMA


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Daniel9494 schrieb:


> Sind die Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm nicht gut ?


 
Sie sind nicht die besten und normalerweise eher unter P/L-Aspekten zu empfehlen. Aber wenn du sie schon hast - wieso probierst dus nicht einfach aus?
Wenn du zu dem Schluss kommst, dass die ein paar K bei gleicher Lautstärke bzw. umgekehrt 20 € Wert sind, kannst du immer noch nachkaufen.


----------



## Daniel9494 (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht die besten und normalerweise eher unter P/L-Aspekten zu empfehlen. Aber wenn du sie schon hast - wieso probierst dus nicht einfach aus?
> Wenn du zu dem Schluss kommst, dass die ein paar K bei gleicher Lautstärke bzw. umgekehrt 20 € Wert sind, kannst du immer noch nachkaufen.


 
Und was ist mit meinen be quiet silent wing 120mm oder sind die nocht schlechter für die H100.Ich frage auch nur so viel haha weil ich denke das hier schon erfahrung habt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die normalen Silent Wings an sich sind sehr gute Lüfter - aber die (schlechteren) Silent Wings Pure sind die einzigen, die einen Radiator-kompatiblen Rahmen haben. Die anderen können keinen Druck aufbauen, weil die Luft zwischen Radi und Lüfter wieder raus kann.
Wenn du sie eh schon hast und andernweitig nicht gebrauchen kannst, lässt sich dieses Problem natürlich mit Klebeband beheben. (aber als Neukauf für Radiatoren sind sie prinzipiell nicht empfohlen)


----------



## L-man (18. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also ich halte recht viel von den Slip-Streams grade bei Benutzung mit Radiatoren. Meiner Erfahrung nach (5* Slip-Stream 1900 und 5* NB Black Silent pro 1400) bauen die Slip-Streams aufgrund des Aufbaus des Rotors mehr Druck auf und die Lager der NB sind zumindest bei den 5 Stück die ich habe nicht oder nur unwesentlich besser als die der Slip Streams. Zudem leisten die SL´s bei gleicher Drehzahl deutlich mehr. Die NB sind hauptsächlich so leise weil so gut wie keine Luft bewegt wird. Zudem ist die Regelbarkeit der NB´s total mies.


----------



## Alterac (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi,

was kühlt diese Wakü denn alles und was braucht man noch dazu?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Antec Wasserkhlungsset H2O 620 Antec Wasserkhlungsset H2O 620 40132


----------



## Uter (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was meinst du genau? Sie kühlt nur die CPU (steht auch im Text) und unbedingt dazu braucht man nichts...


----------



## JackOnell (29. März 2012)

Diese Vorschläge die auf der Seite gemacht werden kannst du ignorieren, wenn du nur nach einer Alternative zum cpu LuKü suchst.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

So, kuze und knappe frage... 
Sollte diese frage schonmal gestellt worden sein? Sorry...
Nur die ganzen 72 seiten durchsuchen is doch heavy... 

Also zur frage... habe die Antec H20 920 und wollte nun doch bessere Lüfter für holen.
Wenn's solche gibt mehr leistung, die dann nicht lauter sind wie die originalen (der eine klackert)...
Fänd ich's echt nett wenn wer was weis... 
Die Originalschrauben wollte ich weiter nutzen können, also selbes maß wie die Originalen...


----------



## Uter (30. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Lüfterempfehlungen stehen im Startpost unter 7. 
Falls du wirklich weiterhin hohe Drehzahlen nutzen willst, dann sind Scythe Gentle Typhoon noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## ali-992 (30. März 2012)

Der Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL-PS ist auch eine gute Empfehlung.


----------



## Henry1694 (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wie siehts mit dem 
*Corsair Hydro Series H60 aus?
*


----------



## JackOnell (9. April 2012)

Henry1694 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts mit dem
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 aus?



Was möchtest du wissen ? bitte etwas genauer !


----------



## Henry1694 (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Möchte mir den für mein 2500k kaufen @ 4,5 GHz 1,295V 2. hab ich kein gehäuse.. ein art bench gehäuse..und würde gern wissen ob der was bringt bzw gut ist ..


----------



## JackOnell (9. April 2012)

Du hast also ein benchtable, nunja die h60 ist halt nicht gerade die stärkste von corsair ich persönlich würde eher zu 80 oder 100 raten den die 60 kann mit einem guten LuKü bei angenehmer Lautstärke geschlagen werden.


----------



## Uter (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ Jack:
Die H80 u.U. auch.

@ Henry:
- bitte in Zukunft direkt hier posten, wenns um Kompaktkühlungen geht
- wie immer gilt: die Kompaktkühlung ist bei hohen Drehzahlen recht stark, bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen ist ein Luftkühler sinnvoller
- bei einem offenen Aufbau verlierst du einen der Vorteile (Nutzung kühler Außenluft) der Kompaktkühlungen (bzw. ein Luftkühler hat ihn ebenso)


----------



## JackOnell (9. April 2012)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jack:
> Die H80 u.U. auch.



Sry ich steh gerade auf dem schlauch ???


----------



## TFTP100 (9. April 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Sry ich steh gerade auf dem schlauch ???



Na hoffentlich nicht auf dem deiner Kompaktwakü   das musste sein 

N gescheiter lukühler kann doch besser sein als die h80, z.b noctua nh14 mit scythe typhoons  immernoch leiser als die corsair lüfter


----------



## JackOnell (9. April 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich nicht auf dem deiner Kompaktwakü   das musste sein
> 
> N gescheiter lukühler kann doch besser sein als die h80, z.b noctua nh14 mit scythe typhoons  immernoch leiser als die corsair lüfter



Ach, es ging um den Bezug 
Jepp allet klar ich wollte nicht gleich nur mit der 100 reinhauen da ich kein Grosses Budget annahm, weil er nur von der 60 sprach.
Aber das passt schon.


----------



## dragonlort (11. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi
ich weiß wurde bestimmt schon 100 mal auf den 74 seiten gefragt^^ aber lese bestimmt nicht alles durch um fetzen zu meiner frage zu finden
also da ich ein h100 habe sehes sig, welche lüfter wären gut suche welche mit roter led oder halt mehre zur auswahl. soviel ich weiß müßen die min 1400rpm habe voll umramung und ein 4 pin und strom anschluß haben.
preis von billig bis ca 15€ stück.


----------



## Forever alone (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage bezüglich der Corsair H100:

Ich möchte die mitgelieferten Lüfter gegen vier andere tauschen, bin mir da aber auch noch nicht ganz sicher welche. In der Auswahl stehen die: 
Scythe GentleTyphoon 1850, 120x120x25mm, 1850rpm, 98.5m³/h, 28dB(A) (D1225C12B5AP-15) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Welche der beiden würdet ihr für eine Push/Pull-Konfiguration empfehlen?
Und damit kommen wir auch gleich zur nächsten Frage. Das Prinzip einer Push/Pull-Konfiguration habe ich, glaub ich, verstanden, aber was ich mich frage ist:

Sollte ich die Lüfter so: 

Gehäuse  --------- (oben)
Lüfter ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
Radiator ======
Lüfter ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑

oder so: 

Gehäuse --------- (oben)
Lüfter ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ 
Radiator ---------
Lüfter ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓         
installieren? 
Ich denke das zweite ist besser von der Kühlleistung her.
Und müsste ich bei einer Push/Pull-Konfiguration den Gehäuselüfter oben entfernen? Mein Gehäuse soll das Fractal Design Arc Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland werden, das einen Lüfter oben am Gehäuse vorinstalliert hat. 

Danke für eure Hilfe im Vorraus!


----------



## Uter (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du hohe Drehzahlen nutzen willst, dann würde ich die Scythe nehmen (alternativ Slip Streams mit 1900rpm), sei dir aber der Lautstärke bewusst. Die NB dagegen sind recht leise und lassen sich bis in den wirklich leisen Bereich drosseln, das kostet aber natürlich viel Leistung.

Doppelte Lüfterbesetzung bringt etwas mehr Leistung aber auch mehr Kosten und mehr Platzverbrauch. Passt die H100 dann überhaupt noch?

Ausblasende Radilüfter bringen etwas schlechtere CPU-Temps, einblasende bringen schlechtere Temps für alle anderen Komponenten und der Radi verstaubt schneller. 

Den Lüfter im Deckel brauchst du bei der H100 nicht mehr.


----------



## Forever alone (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du hohe Drehzahlen nutzen willst, dann würde ich die Scythe nehmen (alternativ Slip Streams mit 1900rpm), sei dir aber der Lautstärke bewusst. Die NB dagegen sind recht leise und lassen sich bis in den wirklich leisen Bereich drosseln, das kostet aber natürlich viel Leistung.
> 
> Doppelte Lüfterbesetzung bringt etwas mehr Leistung aber auch mehr Kosten und mehr Platzverbrauch. Passt die H100 dann überhaupt noch?
> 
> ...



Okay, wüde sich die Scythe-Lüfter dann trotzdem noch von der Lautstärke her unter den Corsair Lüftern bewegen?

Jap, hab geschaut, des passt bei mir nicht, hab das Fractal Design Arc.

Okay, das mit dem Lüfter war mir auch nicht klar. Danke!


----------



## Uter (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Frage ist eher welche 120er Lüfter lauter als die 2500rpm Billiglüfter sind. Spontan fallen mir da nur extrem schnelle Lüfter mit >3000rpm ein.


----------



## Forever alone (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher welche 120er Lüfter lauter als die 2500rpm Billiglüfter sind. Spontan fallen mir da nur extrem schnelle Lüfter mit >3000rpm ein.


 
Hehe.  Okay gut, also auf diese Scythe Gentle Typhoon bin ich nur gekommen, weil in den englischsprachigen Foren oft die empohlen werden und in deutschen oft die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2.
Die Typhoon wurden in den Foren auch immer in Zusammenhang mit Push/Pull erwähnt? Also wenn 4 Lüfter eingesetzt werden.http://geizhals.de/476778

http://geizhals.de/476778


----------



## Uter (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das liegt ein Stück weit an der Mentalität bzw. dem Verständnis einer Wakü. D ist sehr silent-orientiert, während die USA eher auf Leistung um jeden Preis aus sind (natürlich bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel). Entsprechend sind die Ratschlägt. Was letztlich sinnvoll ist sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Forever alone (19. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay, ich war noch nie so der Silent-Typ, deshalb kann das ruhig bisschen lauter werden, solang's die Corsair Lüfter nicht übertrifft! 
Dann denke ich, dass ich mir die Scythe Gentle Typhoon mit 1850 rpm hole, die 3000er werden wohl zu laut, oder? Oder gibt's noch welche, die noch mehr Kühlleistung haben und für einen Radi geeignet sind?

Edit: 
Das sind alle 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoon, die's gibt: http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&asd=on&asuch=Scythe%20Gentle%20Typhoon&xf=355_120#xf_top
Der 1850 ist für gute Leistung, bei akzeptabler Lautstärke passend, oder?


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2012)

Forever alone schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, ich war noch nie so der Silent-Typ, deshalb kann das ruhig bisschen lauter werden, solang's die Corsair Lüfter nicht übertrifft!
> Dann denke ich, dass ich mir die Scythe Gentle Typhoon mit 1850 rpm hole, die 3000er werden wohl zu laut, oder? Oder gibt's noch welche, die noch mehr Kühlleistung haben und für einen Radi geeignet sind?
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Ich benutze die nb plps sind zwar etwas teurer und haben nur 1500 u/min aber die Leistung ist vollkommen ausreichend und sie sind nicht zu hören


----------



## 90210 (24. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*





Ich hab auch die H100 und 2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm und kann sie nur Empfehlen aber die Leistung ist nicht so Stark 


eins kann ich sagen sehr gute Leistung geht nicht Noise 


bei mir laufen beide mit 1000RMP 

*
*


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist doch klar das wenn man an dem wichtigsten, und zwar die Kühl-/Radifläche, spart die Lüfter dafür mehr und dadurch auch lauter Arbeiten müssen. 
Ansonsten könnte man ja auch beim Boxedkühler bleiben.


----------



## 90210 (26. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

* Hydro100 Luftkühlung ! 4 Lüfter NB 				*

Hallo

ich hab eine Hydro100 und 2 Lüfter oben drauf NB Black Silent Pro 1400RMP 

die sind ja schön leise doch haben auch nicht viel Leistung ! jetzt  würde ich gerne noch mal 2Stück unter dem H100 anbauen damit die dann  die Luft drücken können, ich möchte nicht die Drehzahl erhöhen dann wird  es wieder Lauter  

hab eine aquaero 5 LT wo schon 4 Lüfter angeschlossen sind !

jetzt möchte ich die 4 Lüfter für die Hydro100 aber zusammen steuern  kann ich die mit einem Y Kabel ohne Probleme an die Hydro100 anschließen  ? das währen dann 6 Lüfter 5 in betrieb .

so möchte ich es jetzt umbauen 



Gehäuse  --------- (oben)
Lüfter ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
Radiator ======
Lüfter ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑

hab den Graphite 600T ! und im Moment das obere Gitter ab da es zwar löcher hat aber doch den Luftstrom bremst

darum die 2 Lüfter unter dem Radiator wenn es geht



* AW: Hydro100 Luftkühlung ! 4 Lüfter NB 				*

Der H100 braucht viel Luftdurchsatz. Ab Werk sind 2500 RPM Lüfter  installiert. Wie kommst du darauf, dass du mit langsam drehenden  Lüftern gute Leistung bekommst?

Du kannst natürlich Y-Kabel verwenden.






Ka ich betreibe ihn mit 2 Lüftern 1000RMP und bis jetzt keine Probleme !

jetzt möchte ich wie oben steht aber noch mal 2 Lüfter drunter einbauen damit die dann drücken können ​ 
​


----------



## 90210 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wie ist den dass wenn ich bei  der aquaero 5 LT ein Y-Kabel für 2 Lüfter verwende teilen sich die Lüfter dann die 12 Volt ?so das einer nur 6V bekommt ? und der andere auch 6V


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die haben alle 12 V. Es ist schließlich Y und keine Reihenschaltung.


----------



## 90210 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

bringt es überhaupt noch was wenn ich 2 Lüfter einbaue die Drücken ?


----------



## JackOnell (7. Mai 2012)

90210 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt es überhaupt noch was wenn ich 2 Lüfter einbaue die Drücken ?



Das bringt eine Mänge Lärm und natürlich auch Leistung aber ob mann das im Alltag braucht ist fraglich.


----------



## mcdaniels (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
habe soeben in mein Coolermaster Haf Advanced eine H80 von Corsair eingebaut. Momentan ist nur ein Lüfter auf dem Radiator montiert, der in das Gehäuse bläst und auf dem CPU Fan Stromstecker des Boards angeschlossen ist. Der Lüfter regelt entsprechend der Last / Temperatur nach oben. (was leider sehr laut wird, wenn ich zb Prime laufen lasse).

Was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes:

Schließe ich beide Lüfter an die Stromanschlüsse an, die an der Pumpe sitzen, drehen diese sofort auf Maximum hoch und ich habe keine Chance, die Drehzahl mittels dem Knopf , der auf der Pumpe ist zu beeinflussen. Egal ob auf der Pumpe ein "Licht", 2 oder 3 leuchten. Die Drehzahl bleibt auf Maximum.

Ich nehme an, ich habe etwas falsch angeschlossen?

Wofür ist eigentlich der 1-Pin Stecker, der neben dem 12V Anschlusskabel , der Pumpe ein einsames Dasein fristet?

LG
Daniel


----------



## mcdaniels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

...kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass die Lüfter die bei der Wasserkühlung dabei waren nur 3 Pins haben? Sollten die nicht 4 Pins haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn die Pumpe die Lüfter die Spannung regelt (geht bei 3 pin ja nicht anders), dann kann sie auch 4 pin Lüfter regeln.


----------



## mcdaniels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei mir wird jedenfalls nicht runter geregelt, da kann ich auf dem Switch auf der Pumpe rumdrücken wie ich will. Ein Lüfter läuft mit voller Drehzahl der andre langsamer... kann ja eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2012)

mcdaniels schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wird jedenfalls nicht runter geregelt, da kann ich auf dem Switch auf der Pumpe rumdrücken wie ich will. Ein Lüfter läuft mit voller Drehzahl der andre langsamer... kann ja eigentlich nicht sein



Lass die Lüfter vom board Regel dafür brauchst du dann ein y Adapter aber ist meiner Meinung nach am besten sehr leise und wenn die Leistung benötigt wird steht sie bereit


----------



## Zakuma (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mal jemand ein Bild posten wo eine Kompakt Kühlung verbaut ist, ich kann mir das nicht so ganz vorstellen wo dort der Radiator installiert wird


----------



## Uter (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Google -> Bilder -> Name einer beliebigen Kompaktkühlung


----------



## JackOnell (12. Mai 2012)

Schau nach den Bildern in meinem Profil


----------



## BT83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Backplate (Corsair H70) für das 1155er Mainboard nachträglich herbekomme?
Die aktuelle ist nur für 1366 1156 und 775 aber keine 1155er Bohrungen!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Bohrungen für 1156 und 1155 sind identisch


----------



## BT83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

auch z77?
es passt aber trotzdem nicht!
wie kann das sein?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Z77 ist nur der Chipsatz, der Sockel und dessen Bohrungen sind aber gleich, egal ob du ein Board mit P55, P67, Z77 oder dem H-Schrott hast.

Hast du denn alle 3 Backplates? Bei meiner gebrauchten H70 war die mit 1156-Befestigung gar nicht dabei


----------



## BT83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

nee habe nur 2 davon jedoch eine für die amd´s.
und eine für 775 1336 und 1156 in so einer dreiecksanordnung.
aber jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen das das board auch ne 775 bohrungen als option aufweist... oh man... das könnte dann doch auch gehen!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ach backplate, was red ich da...
Klar, 2 Backplates gibts nur (bin wohl schon müde), aber für das obere Teil fehlen bei mir diese schwarzen Gummieinsätze für den 1156.

Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja das selbe Problem wie bei mir... Klick.

Aber wenns mit den 775-bohrungen geht ists natürlich auch klasse


----------



## Sysnet (13. Mai 2012)

Ja, bei ASRock gibt es meist auch 775-Bohrungen. 1156 passt aber definitiv auch bei 1155, auch bei den neuen Z68- oder eben Z77-Boards u.s.w. .


----------



## mcdaniels (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Morgen!
Nachdem ja offenbar meine Drehzahlregelung der H80 nicht so will, wie ich mir das vorstelle, habe ich mir nun eine Lüftersteuerung eingebaut, mit der ich die Lüfter selber regeln kann. Somit erreiche ich bei einer Drehzahl von 1200RPM (beider Lüfter) eine CPU Temperatur von rund 35 Grad unter "Spielelast" (FSX, LOL, Wargame).

Umgebungstemperatur ca 22 Grad
CPU Phenom II X6 1090T Overclocked@3.8Ghz (Standardtakt 3.2 Ghz).

Die Geräuschentwicklung liegt meiner Meinung nach im Bereich "wahrnehmbar" aber nicht störend.

LG
Daniel


----------



## JackOnell (16. Mai 2012)

mcdaniels schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen!
> Nachdem ja offenbar meine Drehzahlregelung der H80 nicht so will, wie ich mir das vorstelle, habe ich mir nun eine Lüftersteuerung eingebaut, mit der ich die Lüfter selber regeln kann. Somit erreiche ich bei einer Drehzahl von 1200RPM (beider Lüfter) eine CPU Temperatur von rund 35 Grad unter "Spielelast" (FSX, LOL, Wargame).
> 
> Umgebungstemperatur ca 22 Grad
> ...



Das hätte die Steuerung übers board auch günstiger gemacht, aber wenn jetzt alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit läuft passt es ja


----------



## mcdaniels (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
die Steuerung übers Board hat zwar brav geregelt, aber die Lüfter, sobald etwas CPU-Last "angefallen" ist relativ schnell hoch drehen lassen. Gut die Temps lagen in etwa 5 Grad unter meinen jetzigen Werten bei konstant laufenden Lüftern, aber dafür ists jetzt schön leise 

LG
Daniel


----------



## JackOnell (16. Mai 2012)

mcdaniels schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Steuerung übers Board hat zwar brav geregelt, aber die Lüfter, sobald etwas CPU-Last "angefallen" ist relativ schnell hoch drehen lassen. Gut die Temps lagen in etwa 5 Grad unter meinen jetzigen Werten bei konstant laufenden Lüftern, aber dafür ists jetzt schön leise
> 
> LG
> Daniel



Gut es kann natürlich sein das dein board nicht so toll regelt.
Da muss ich sagen das mein board supper arbeitet selbst unter voller last beibt alles leise, ich muss schon extreme Spannungen und Taktfrequenzen einstellen damit die Lüfter Gas geben.


----------



## Technojunky (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi Leute ich wollte mal nachfragen ob man die Corsair H100 problemlos und ohne allzugroße performance-einbuße auch mit 2 Scythe Slip Streams betreiben kann(Scythe Slip Stream Slim SY1212SL12H) Denn bei mir würde ne h100 nicht passen. Hab das Bitfenix Shinobi. Und falls das zu große performance einbuße gäbe (also last temperaturen so wie man sie auch mit nem mugen oder macho bekommt, wie schauts da dann mit ner h80 aus is die mit standart lüftern besser?
vielen dank schon ma für die antworten


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Im Shinobi wirds richtig knapp mit einer H100, auch mit SlipStreams.
Theoretisch gibts aber kaum Leistungseinbußen durch die anderen Lüfter, die sind den corsairs recht ähnlich.

Ich hatte mal oben im Shinobi 2 normale 140er Lüfter drin (Noiseblocker PK2) und da war schon sehr wenig Platz bis zum Mainboard.
Früher hatt ich eine H70 mit 2 NB-PLPS im Shinobi, die dann hinten Luft reinzog, und dann eben die beiden 140er im Deckel.

Das hat dann ziemlich gut gekühlt, besser gehts im Shinobi nicht, weil von vorne sehr wenig Luft reinkommt.


----------



## Technojunky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@apfelkuchen nun ja die slipstreams halt weil die sind nur 1,2 cm dick und würden zwischen *top* und deckel des gehäuses passen. und dann wär noch der radiator mit 2,7 cm zwischen mainboard und deckel das würde passen. aber wenn die kompletten 5,2 cm da wären würd nich passen. und die 2,5 cm standart lüfter passen nicht oben dazwischen deshalb die extra dünnen slip streams mit weniger luftdurchsatz. die hätten nähmlich nur bissl mehr als die standartlüfter auf niedrigster stufe^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja, wie gesagt wirds mit den Standardlüftern allein schon knapp, aber der Radiator ist ja schon alleine dicker...

Ich würd dir sehr davon abraten, aber wenn dus versuchen willst, wünsch ich dir viel glück


----------



## Technojunky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

mhh also... ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei^^ von der höhe her und so würde das mit den slip streams locker passen^^ nur hab ich da bedenken wegen dem luftdurchfluss. hier ma ne 'skizze'


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ah, ich hab unseren Fehler glaub ich gefunden 

In den abnehmbaren Teil passen leider keine Lüfter, da dort Plastikstreben im Weg sind.
Außer du schneidest dein Gehäuse auseinander, dann geht es vielleicht...


----------



## Technojunky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok also nochmal xD zwischen dem abnehmbaren teil und dem eigentlichen 'dach' von shinobi sind ~1,9 cm platz, nachgemessen. da würden also keine standart lüfter reinpassen, jedoch die nur 1,2cm schmalen slip streams^^ und dann noch den radiator zwischen 'dach' und mobo> und ab gehts
jedoch bin ich mir bei den performanceinbußen der slip streams nich so sicher.. -.-


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die SlipStreams sind afaik kaum schwächer, und da du sowieso eine H100 hast, macht das kaum einen Unterschied.

Anscheinend hast du ein anderes Shinobi als ich 
Wie gesagt, bei mir sind im abnehmbaren Teil Stützstreben drin, die bündig mit dem Gehäuse abschließen.
Da ist nicht mal ein mm Platz für Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber gut, wenn es bei dir geht, glückwunsch und bitte Bilder davon


----------



## Technojunky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

mhhh
also entweder hab ich falsch geguckt oder mein case hat diese streben nicht... hast du die neue usb3 version?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein, ist die ursprüngliche mit USB 2.


----------



## Technojunky (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

mhh ich guck gleich mal bei meinem ob das da anders is. ich hab das usb 3^^


----------



## Technojunky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

sooo, ja also mit der h100 wirds schonma nix^^ bei mir sind au so streben. wird dann wahrscheinlich die h80 oder so nen fetter noctua kühler^^ ma sehn^^


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei dem Gehäuse würd ich sogor ausnahmsweise zu so einer Kompaktwakü raten, von vorne kommt da einfach keine Luft rein.

Ich hatte mal einen Freezer 7 drin, mit offener Tür war es 8° kühler als bei geschlossenem Gehäuse 
Für Turmkühler ist das Gehäuse nich grad geeignet.


----------



## Technojunky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

das stimmt allerdings, vorne is ja nur der kleine schlitz unten. ma sehn was ich dann mit dem lüfter hinten mach wo dann ja die h80 hin kommt. ob ich den vorne oder oben reinmache
müsste man mal testen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Einer im Boden bringt mehr als 2 vorne


----------



## Technojunky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich glaub auch


----------



## Namesuxx (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin,

bei der Corsair H100 ,in push pull setup, welche lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Tower habe ich einen CM Storm Trooper. Radiator wird Oben befestigt und drückt die Luft nach oben raus.

gruss


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Kurze frage wegen meiner Antec H20 920...

Habe mal ne frage, wegen der Pumpen LED...

Ich stell laufenbd das immer wieder neu ein. das die LED aus ist...
Nach nem neustart is die aber wieder an... 
Wieso und was kann ich machen das die aus bleibt?

Und was mir heute aufgefallen ist... Verheizt solch Technik die WLP mehr als LuKü's?
Die WPL (keine Billige) is, schon wieder derbe trocken gewesen... und das nach guten 4 Monaten...
Wie kann das sein?


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das du die LED fest ausstellen kannst,  nach jedem neustrart ist diese auch im Standard.
Eigentlich macht es kaum einen unterschied ob Luft oder wakü was die wlp betrifft.
Hattest du den eine schlechtere Temperatur das du diese ausgetauscht hast?
Vllt zu dick oder zu dünn aufgetragen oder wlp schon älter


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!!!

Welche ist effizienter?
Welche leiser?
Wie groß ist der unterschied im Bereich der Kühulung wirklich?

MFG Marcel


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welche *was* ist effizienter?

Meinst du die Kompaktwaküs? Die sind eigentlich alle ziemlich gleich mit anderem Aufkleber.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Welche *was* ist effizienter?


 
Corsair H80 und H100


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Welche *was* ist effizienter?



ja die H80 und H100.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bin ich blind oder woher wusste die Kiwi das jetzt? 

Der Unterschied ist nicht sehr groß, ob du jetzt 2x120 slim oder einmal normal 120 als Radiatorfläsche hast ist nicht weltbewegend.
Und wenn man schon über eine H100 nachdenkt, kann man sich imho auch gleich eine Custum-Wakü kaufen.

Theoretisch ist aber die H100 leiser, weil du die Kühlung auf die beiden Lüfter statt nur einem verteilen kannst.
Das aber natürlich nur, wenn du die Standardlüfter gegen leisere tauschst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder woher wusste die Kiwi das jetzt?


 
Nostradamus saß neben mir. 

Er hatte diese Frage im falschen Unterforum gefragt und wurde hier her gebeten. 

Die H100 ist slim?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Würd ich schon sagen, die ist ja nicht dicker als ein 120er lüfter.


----------



## Uter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Namesuxx schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei der Corsair H100 ,in push pull setup, welche lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> Tower habe ich einen CM Storm Trooper. Radiator wird Oben befestigt und drückt die Luft nach oben raus.


 Siehe Startpost. 



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Welche leiser?


 Für den leisen Betrieb sind Kompaktkühlungen nicht gedacht. Einzig bei sehr engen Gehäusen können sie die Lautstärke gegenüber passenden Luftkühlern deutlich senken. Die einzige Ausnahme könnte die H100 sein, leider gibt es kaum Leistungsvergleiche bei gleicher Lautstärke.



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Würd ich schon sagen, die ist ja nicht dicker als ein 120er lüfter.


 Afaik 30mm. Das sind zwar 5mm mehr als ein Lüfter, gilt aber als Slim. Generell werden Slimradis aber unterschätzt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik 30mm. Das sind zwar 5mm mehr als ein Lüfter, gilt aber als Slim. Generell werden Slimradis aber unterschätzt.


 
Das heißt, auch ein guter Slim ist so gut wie ein Dicker? Wenn ja, kannst du ein paar gute 420er Slim Radi's empfehlen?


----------



## Uter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Je nach Lamellengeometrie und gewünschter Drehzahl kann ein Slimradi deutlich mehr leisten als ein dicker Radi. Bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen gehören manche mitteldicken Radis (~35mm) zu den stärksten. Die meisten dicken Radis bieten aber schlicht mehr Fläche, so dass sie im Durchschnitt etwas besser sind, dafür sind sie aber meist unverhältnismäßig teurer. Wenn man genug Platz hat, dann sollte man m.M.n. zu dem größeren und teilweise sogar günstigeren Slimradi greifen. 
Bei den 420ern hat der Magicool Slim mit Abstand das beste P/L-Verhältnis.

Zu den Kompaktkühlungen: 
Leider haben noch immer alle sehr enge Lamellen. Eine Kompaktkühlung mit 140er Radi mit weiteren Lamellenabständen könnte mit einem leisen Lüfter die H100 besiegen und mit den High-End-Luftkühlern konkurrieren.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei den 420ern hat der Magicool Slim mit Abstand das beste P/L-Verhältnis.


 
Vielen Dank für die Info. Ist dieser Radiator besser verarbeitet als die AGB's von Magicool?
Und weißt du, ob es vor Haswell noch weitere Radiatorenreleases alá Slim Radiatoren gibt? Wäre schön.


----------



## Veichtel (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hay leute will mir den Corsair hydro series h100 kaufen und wollte euch  fragen was ihr von den haltet oder soll ich bei den termalright HR-02  spehzial edition bleiben ? 
CPU: Intel core i5-3570k
Mainboard: ASROCk Z77 Pro-4


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Veichtel schrieb:


> Hay leute will mir den Corsair hydro series h100 kaufen und wollte euch  fragen was ihr von den haltet oder soll ich bei den termalright HR-02  spehzial edition bleiben ?
> CPU: Intel core i5-3570k
> Mainboard: ASROCk Z77 Pro-4


 
Der H100 ist schick, aber außer der Optik bringt er dir keine Mehrleistung auf einem 1155er Sockel. Spar das Geld lieber, oder rüste zu einer echten Wasserkühlung auf wenn du dich für Wasser interessierst.


----------



## Uter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ DieMangoKiwi:
Ich schreib dir gleich ne PN, bevor es noch mehr Richtung ot geht.

@ Veichtel:
Du musst selbst wissen wie weit du takten willst und ob du Wert auf eine geringe Lautstärke legst.


----------



## Veichtel (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> @ DieMangoKiwi:
> Ich schreib dir gleich ne PN, bevor es noch mehr Richtung ot geht.
> 
> @ Veichtel:
> Du musst selbst wissen wie weit du takten willst und ob du Wert auf eine geringe Lautstärke legst.


 
Ich werde später den CPU schon übertakten, also ihr sagt das der Corsair nichts bringt  und soll auf den Termalright Hr-02 bleiben


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Lohnenswerter ist es. Du hast schließlich einen Kühler der ohne Probleme bis 4,5GHz takten können sollte.


----------



## Veichtel (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

muss man arg aufpassen das genügen flüssichkeit vorhanden ist ? und ist das spezielle Flüssigkeit oder  Destiliertes wasser XD sry abe rmit wasserkühlung kenn ich mich nicht aus


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genügend Flüssigkeit in einer Kompaktwasserkühlung? Bei der musst du auf gar nichts achten. Anschließen und fertig.


----------



## Veichtel (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ohh achso vielen dank


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das du die LED fest ausstellen kannst,  nach jedem neustrart ist diese auch im Standard.
> Eigentlich macht es kaum einen unterschied ob Luft oder wakü was die wlp betrifft.
> Hattest du den eine schlechtere Temperatur das du diese ausgetauscht hast?
> Vllt zu dick oder zu dünn aufgetragen oder wlp schon älter



Naja, ich hatte gehofft das sich die Software das mal merken würde, 
wie das setup der Lüfterleistung und Farbliche Einstellung der led an der Pumpe... das merkt's sich ja auch...

Wegen der WLP... in der letzten zeit wurden die CPU Temps laut Antec H20 920 locker um 15 grad mehr...
Abgesehen von der Sommerlichen Temps vor nen paar Tagen...

Die WLP habe ich dünn mit ner alten Points Sammelcard verteilt... 
Also nix mit dicke druff...
Aber älter als 5 Monate is die nicht... komisch nur, das die WLP schon wieder so dröge war... 

Hatte von der ja noch was hier... werde aber die Tage mir ne andere holen... 
Und wenn wer weis welche mal länger hält... bitte sagen... 

Thx...


----------



## Faro (4. Juni 2012)

*Befestigungsschrauben für Cool it Eco*

Hallo, ich brauche zur Befestigung der "Metall-Halterung" an der Pumpe 4 Schrauben. Welche muss ich dafür nehmen?
Vielen Dank für eure Antwort.


----------



## Kingbase (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

servus zusammen
hab ne antec h20 WAkü 920, sie wird ja intern über einen usb anschluss  geregelt. nun hat das mainboard asrock h77 pro nur 2 interne usb  anschlüsse und nun fehlt mir einer für die gehäuse usb anschlüsse. gibt  es dazu entsprechende adapter? 
einen sata auf internen usb anschluss? oder eine andere möglichkeit alle gehäuse usb zu nutzen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Kingbase schrieb:


> servus zusammen
> hab ne antec h20 WAkü 920, sie wird ja intern über einen usb anschluss  geregelt. nun hat das mainboard asrock h77 pro nur 2 interne usb  anschlüsse und nun fehlt mir einer für die gehäuse usb anschlüsse. gibt  es dazu entsprechende adapter?
> einen sata auf internen usb anschluss? oder eine andere möglichkeit alle gehäuse usb zu nutzen?


 
da du den usb port ohne einen entsprechenden hub nicht splitten kanst benötigst du eine entsprechende platine wie z.b. NZXT IU01 USB Internal Expansion Module 
ich habe keinen plan inwieweit die kabel dort mitgeliefert werden zum anschließen etc... aber das ding wird meines wissens an einen internen usb und die psu gehängt und bietet dann entsprechend hersteller 6 interne und 2 weitere externe usb ports zur nutzung an


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Juni 2012)

So ich wollt nur mal sagen dass ich es nur bereue eine h60 gekauft zu haben. Die pumpe ist nicht lautlos jetz hab ich mir ein dark rock advanced gekauft und betreibe ihn semi passiv


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!!!

Ich habe ein Problem bzw versteh es nicht!!!

Ich habe wie oben genannt eine Corsair H100. Die Anschlüsse vom Kühlkopf  hinweg sind mir nicht ganz geheuer. Und zwar gibt es dort eien 3 - Pin  Stecker welcher für den CPU_fan zu ständig ist jedoch ist nur einer der  drei belegt und die anderen zwei gehen in so einen Stromanschluss? wo  muss ich jetzt was anschließen?

MFG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wenn am lüfterkabel nur eins belegt ist und es ein 2tes kabel für die stromversorgung gibt, ist das einfach belegte für das auslesen der drehzahl der pumpe, was anderes würde mir da nicht einfallen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

OK, aber das beim strom nur 2 von 4 belegt sind? Müssen nicht alle belegt sein?

MFG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

nö, 4 bei lüftern die sich steuern lassen, 3 bei lüftern mit upm signal, 2 für lüfter die immer auf max laufen und kein signal liefern oder manuell eingestellt werden.
für strom brauchste nur plus und minus, erdung läuft über gehäuse, falls gebraucht, und nicht über nen eigenen kabelstrang 


edit:
da mir des was ich grade gesagt habe irgendwie komisch vorkam, hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut und festgestellt das es fast richtig war ... 
alle lassen sich über die spannung steuern, aber 3 und 4 polig liefern unterschiedliche upm signale, einmal per hal sensorn und einmal per pulsweitenmodulation ermittelt ....

hier nen link mit mehr infos


----------



## ffmgls (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe die Antec H2O 620 Kompaktwakü in einem meiner Rechner  installiert. Es war ein bisschen "Gefuddel", ging dann aber letztendlich  doch.

Folgende Gegebenheiten:

- CPU: Pentium G620 auf Asus P8H61-M in einem Coolermaster Elite 370

- Vorne saugt ein 120er Lüfter rein und hinten der 120er, der bei der  Wakü dabei war, bläst die Luft raus (er ist zwischen Gehäuswand und  Radiator montiert)

- Oben noch ein 120er der nach oben rausbläst

- Ich habe den Lüfter an das Kabel der Wakü angeschlossen (2-Pin) und  dann den 3-Pin Stecker der Wakü an meinen 4-Pin CPU-Lüfter am Board.

- Asus Q-Fan habe ich im UEFI deaktiviert.

CPU-Temperatur, die das UEFI direkt nach dem Start des Rechners anzeigt: ca. 38 Grad.

Nun habe ich folgende Fragen:

1. Ist die generelle Anschlussweise, so wie ich es gemacht habe, okay?  Oder passt da irgendwas nicht? (Stichwort "PWM", so ganz checke ich das  immer noch nicht und den Zusammenhang jetzt konkret mit dem anschließen  der Wakü ... )

2. Ist die Temperatur ok? Es gibt keinen Unterschied zu den Temps, die  ich vorher mit dem Pentium-Boxedlüfter hatte. Ist das normal? 
Vielleicht macht es ja nicht so einen Sinn, eine 620er Wakü auf nen' Pentium zu setzen, da der wohl eh nicht so heiss wird?!

Dank euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du den hinteren Lüfter reinblasen lässt, könnte das die Temperatur nochmals verbessern.
Aber bei einer nicht-übertaktbaren CPU musst du nicht um jedes Grad kämpfen 
Daher ja, eine kleine Wakü auf deiner CPU ist sinnlos, aber das hättest du dir vielleicht vorher überlegen müssen.

PWM bedeutet (in der Praxis) eigentlich nur, dass ein Lüfter vom Mainboard je nach Temperatur einer gewissen Komponente in 100 Abstufungen gesteuert wird.

Diene Temperatur im idle bleibt natürlich ziemlich gleich, weil die Lüfter da ja nicht aufdrehen.
Unterschiede wirst du unter Vollast merken.


----------



## ffmgls (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay, schonmal Danke für die Infos 

Naja, ich hatte die Antec noch hier "rumliegen" und in erster Linie wollte ich den Rechner etwas leiser haben, da der Boxed doch ziemlich Krawall gemacht hat.

Wobei, so richtig gebracht hats nix  Jetzt stört halt der laute Lüfter der Wakü und der der Grafikkarte ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> OK, aber das beim strom nur 2 von 4 belegt sind? Müssen nicht alle belegt sein?



Nö. Ein normaler Molex-Stecker hat zweimal Masse (schwarz), einmal 12V (gelb) und einmal 5V (rot). Um einen Lüfter (bzw. -steuerung bzw. eine Pumpe) zu versorgen, reicht einmal Masse und 12V.




ffmgls schrieb:


> 1. Ist die generelle Anschlussweise, so wie ich es gemacht habe, okay?  Oder passt da irgendwas nicht? (Stichwort "PWM", so ganz checke ich das  immer noch nicht und den Zusammenhang jetzt konkret mit dem anschließen  der Wakü ... )



Klingt passend.



> 2. Ist die Temperatur ok? Es gibt keinen Unterschied zu den Temps, die  ich vorher mit dem Pentium-Boxedlüfter hatte. Ist das normal?
> Vielleicht macht es ja nicht so einen Sinn, eine 620er Wakü auf nen' Pentium zu setzen, da der wohl eh nicht so heiss wird?!



38 °C ist auf alle Fälle ein so niedriger Wert, dass man den Sensoren kein bißchen mehr vertrauen kann. Ab einer Anzeige von 60 °C sind die halbwegs zuverlässig in der Lage, Unterschiede zu messen (der absolute Wert ist immer noch nicht vertrauenswürdig). Für einen kleinen Dualcore würde ich persönlich keine Kompaktwakü empfehlen, die kriegt man (wenn keine Platznot herrscht - dann gibts halt keine Alternative) auch mit Heatpipekühlern Semi-Aktiv gekühlt, wenn man will. Leiser kann eine Kompaktkühlung also nicht werden (im Gegenteil: Pumpe) und kälter als kalt in aktivem Betrieb bringt auch nichts.




Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> PWM bedeutet (in der Praxis) eigentlich nur, dass ein Lüfter vom Mainboard je nach Temperatur einer gewissen Komponente in 100 Abstufungen gesteuert wird.



Die Prozenteinteilung ist eher willkürlich.
Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen 4pin-PWM und analog ist: Bei PWM-Steuerung liegen auf der +Leitung permanent 12 V an. Die Drosselung erfolgt über ein hochfrequentes Steuersignal, dass den Stromfluss im Lüfter immer wieder unterbricht. Bei analoger Regelung wird dagegen die Spanung auf ein niedrigeres Niveau gesenkt und gehalten.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ffmgls: Der G620 ist so sparsam, dass er bereits durch den Boxed-Kühler sehr gut gekühlt wird. Selbst mit einer richtigen Wasserkühlung könnte man da nichts mehr rausholen. Man kann´s aber sowieso nicht messen. Zur Aussagekraft von Sensorwerten wurde ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## BT83 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Corsair H100 in ein Lancool K62 reinpasst?
Denn es sieht sehr knapp aus mit dem Ramriegel darunter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab das Gehäuse nicht - aber selbst die, die es haben, müssten für eine Antwort wissen, wo genau auf einem Mainboard die RAMslots sitzen. Das schwankt schließlich und bei Gehäusen die Größe gehts schnell um die letzten 5 mm, so dass man das nicht vernachlässigen kann. Aber warum misst du nicht einfach selbst?


----------



## FloRolf (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Heyo,
ich hab ne H100 mit 2 Noiseblocker PL2 auf meinem 2600k. Alles ist schön kühl und gut aber ich habe ein Problem: Die Lüfter (stecken in den dafür vorgesehenen Steckern an der Pumpe) drehen immer schnell auf und drehen dann wieder bis zum Stillstand ab und das den ganzen Tag! Hat das auch einer von euch? Das wäre alles ja kein Problem würden die Fans beim runterdrehen nicht so laut klackern und das stört schon enorm. Weiß da einer wie/ob man das beheben kann?

MfG FloRolf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Du könntest mit der Konfiguration der Lüftersteuerung rumexperimentieren - aber wenn eine automatische Regelung in ihrer Regelcharcteristik nicht zum System passt, kann man eigentlich nur darauf verzichten 
Ich selbst habe ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Lüfter für meine Behelfs-SW-Kühlung. Die Spannungswandler heizen sich schneller auf (und kühlen schneller ab), als meine Steuerung regeln kann -> sie übersteuert bei steigenden Temperaturen maßlos und sackt deswegen im Anschluss bis auf 0 rpm ab. Musste letztlich auf eine gestufte Regelung umsteigen.


----------



## Uter (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Zum Klackern:
Hast du die Lüfter einlaufen lassen?


----------



## FloRolf (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Einlaufen lassen?!
wie gesagt sie klackern nur wenn sie auf 0 runterdrehen


----------



## Uter (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

(((Noiseblocker))) Lüfter & das Einlaufen


----------



## Cloud Strife (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, hab mir nen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, alles eingebaut läuft alles rund aber da gibt's ein kleines oder großes Problem wo ich nicht weiter weiß.
Folgendes: Hab nen Bulldozer FX 8150 mit Liquid Cooling Set auf nen Asus Crosshair Formula V. Wenn ich jedoch den Fan Connector der Pumpe an den dafür vorgesehenen CPU Fan Anschluss anschließe, drehen sich die Lüfter des Radiators nicht und der PC kackt nach nen paar Sekunden ab. Wenn ich allerdings die Pumpe an einen Chassis Fan oder Opt. Fan - Anschluss anschließe funktioniert der einwandfrei. Hab kein Bock das der CPU Fan Anschluss kaputt ist -----> kann man diesen im UEFI/BIOS Aktivieren, bzw. Deaktivieren?


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juni 2012)

Teste mal einen anderen Lüfter am Anschluss


----------



## Fortress85 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

* Temperaturerfahrungen mit i5 3570k und H80 Kompaktwasserkühlung*Mein PC Prozessor:i5 3570k//Mainboard:Gigabyte Z77X-D3H//Arbeitsspeicher:8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9//Festplatte(n):Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's//Samsung SSD 830 256 Gb//Grafikkarte:Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)//Sound:Onboard//   Netzteil:Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2//Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil//Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64Hi,

ich wollt mal von euch wissen wie die Temperaturen bei euch sind, mit dem oben genannten System.
Gehäuse Bit FenixSchinobi // 2 Lüfter vorne die reinblasen 800 u/min // oben ein Lüfter 500U/min luft rausziehend // Kopaktwasserkühlung zieht Luft von draußen rein

bei mir ist bei Stufe 1 bei prime95 auf 85 ° hoch gegangen bei Battefield3 so auf 70 ° 1500u/min
bei mir ist bei Stufe 2 bei prime95 auf 82 ° hoch gegangen bei Battefield3 so auf 66 ° 2000u/min
bei mir ist bei Stufe 3 bei prime95 auf 79 ° hoch gegangen bei Battefield3 so auf 62 ° 2500u/min

Grund für die benötigte Info ist, dass ich die Temperaturen als zu hoch empfinde! "Für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung"

Ich möchte später irgentwann Übertakten und möchte mich mal vorab informieren was da möglich ist.​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sieht man mal von den Ivy Bridge Heatspreaderproblemen ab: Klingt in der Tat recht hoch.
Hast du eine Möglichkeit, die Temperatur der hinten angesaugten Luft zu messen? Bei deiner hohen Zahl an einblasenden Lüftern steht zu befürchten, dass sehr viel warme Luft durch Slotblenden und Netzteil rausgedrückt wird (ggf. gar eine DHE-Karte?). Wenn es dann hinterm Gehäuse nicht sehr luftig zugeht, saugt die Kühlung eben einen Teil dieser Abluft an und damit kann man logischerweise nicht kühlen.


----------



## Fortress85 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

*Hi , ruyven_macaran*

Also ich mein im Sommer ist es im Zimmer schon recht Warm so um die 28 °.
Also der Lüfter oben saugt die luft direkt raus, was von der Kompaktwasserkühlung reingeblasen wird.
Beim Bit Fenix Shinobi Gehäuse kommt von vorne nicht umbedingt viel Luft rein.
Deshalb würde ich das mit der Ansaugung der warmen luft ausschließen.
Ausserdem hab ich den Test auch mit geöffnetem Gehäuse gemacht und hatte kaum Temperaturunterschiede.


----------



## Fortress85 (20. Juni 2012)

Also da bisher keine Vorschläge zu meinen Temperaturen kommen , werde ich glaub mal in 1 - 2 Wochen einen Luftlühler draufschmeisen und mal schauen was die Temperaturen dann machen.

Werde dann mein Ergebnis hier Posten.

Mich hat das Thema nicht losgelassen und ich hab mir nen Lufkühler besorgt. Nochmal getestet und wieder so hohe Temperaturen gehabt.

Als nächstes hab ich über CPU Z rausgefunden das das Mainboard die cpu Spannung auf 1,35V hoch bringt....
Hab die manuell gefixt und schon sind die temp. auf 60 ° 

Hab bei dem board alles auf Standart gehabt. WTF.....


----------



## Degget (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

huhu fortess85....
ich habe auch den i5 3570k und die h80 drin und bei mir macht der in BF3 so zwischen 55-60 Grad 
unter windows beim surfen liegt er so um die 30-40 grad 
die h 80 läuft auf kleinster stufe 

hab auch mal prime laufen lassen und da kommt der cpu auf max 67 grad !

hoffe konnte dir helfen....


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Sind deise  be quiet Silent Wings 120 / PWM effektiv genug für die Antec H20-920 ?

be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nutze im moment noch die originalen... bekannter meinte die seinen besser als die originalen brülllüfter.

Wobei ja die  be quiet Silent WIngs PWM ja nur max 1500rmp machen... bei 1.63 mm/H20.
Die originalen drehen ja maximal bei 2300rmp nur werden die mir doch langsam zu laut, wobei der eine klackert...

Kann mir da wer sagen was die taugen, und geeignet sind die  be quiet Silent Wings 120 / PWM


Thx...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Sind be quiet Silent Wings 120 / PWM effektiv genug für die Antec H20-920 ?
> Kann mir da wer sagen was die taugen, und geeignet sind die  be quiet Silent Wings 120 / PWM


 
be quiet! Lüfter sind generell für Radiatoren eher ungeeignet, da sie einen gummierten Rahmen besitzen, welche den Druckaufbau schmälern.

Diese sind dafür empfehlenswert: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ah ja... bekannter hat die selber an seiner Antec verbaut... deshalb fragte ich hier... echt leise die dinger...
Was meinst du mit gummierten rahmen? Ist das nicht Plastik?
Nur da wo de die schrauben durch machst, is gummigelagert... 

Weist du vielleicht wie die Air pressure werte bei den Originalen sind?
Nur mal als vergleich...
Finde im Netz keine wirkliche aussage dazu...


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Problem ist nicht der gummierte Rahmen, der soll nur Vibrationen vermindern. Das Problem ist der runde Rahmen, durch den die Lüfter nicht auf dem Radiator abdichten und die Luft bzw. der Druck zur Seite entweichen kann. (Siehe Startpost. )

Allgemein: Vergiss die Herstellerangaben, die sagen nicht das geringste aus (außer bei der Drehzahl +-10%, der Größe, dem Gewicht,...).

Wenn du die Lüfter gegen deutlich langsamere Modelle tauschst, dann wirst du zwar einen deutlich leiseren Betrieb erreichen, dafür werden aber auch die Temperaturen etwas steigen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Ah so... ok... gut zu wissen.
Aber auch die originalen Lüfter dichten nicht auf dem Kühler 100% ab... 

NA dann werde ich mich mal nach anderen umsehen...


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2012)

http://geizhals.at/de/503969

Wie schon gesagt mit diesen machst du nix falsch sind sogar leise in meinen Ohren, bei mir selber sitzen die auf der H 100.
Dieser Gummirahmen ist je nette Zugabe von NB können die originalen auch vertragen aber dort geht es ja auch immer um den Preis.....


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!

Wegen dem Gummi rahmen... ich kann ja bei der H20-920 nur die original schrauben verwenden... oder irre ich mich da?
Da die eh schoch so kurz sind und wenn die die selbe Lüfter dicke haben, 
wie die originalen Lüfter, dann is nix mit Gummir rahmen da zwischen... 
weil die schrauben dazu zu kurz sind...

Werde mich morgen mal im PC LAden umsehen nach den von NB...


----------



## SwissBullet (27. Juni 2012)

Also bei meiner Corsair H70 geht auch nichts mit Gummi ramen,da die Schrauben zu kurz sind.
Habe die Lüfter ohne drann.


----------



## Krull (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hege Interesse am H100 von Corsair. Versteh ich das richtig, dass die Lüfter am Radiator an diesem angeschlossen werden und der Radiator dann ans Mobo gestöpselt wird, damit dieses die Lüfter regelt? Falls ja: Wofür ist dann die Einstellung am Kühlkörper selbst?

Was wäre denn zu empfehlen als Ersatz für die boxed Lüfter zu nehmen?


----------



## JackOnell (28. Juni 2012)

Krull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hege Interesse am H100 von Corsair. Versteh ich das richtig, dass die Lüfter am Radiator an diesem angeschlossen werden und der Radiator dann ans Mobo gestöpselt wird, damit dieses die Lüfter regelt? Falls ja: Wofür ist dann die Einstellung am Kühlkörper selbst?
> 
> Was wäre denn zu empfehlen als Ersatz für die boxed Lüfter zu nehmen?



Die H100 regelt die Lüfter in 3 stufen was sehr laut ist und da die meisten boards eine feine Steuerung ist diese vorzuziehen.
Als Lüfter kann ich die NB plps empfehlen stark genug und Recht leise


----------



## Krull (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na das klingt schonmal gut, schließlich hab ich vor die gleiche CPU damit zu kühlen, die du auch hast.

Du hast den H100 also am Mobo selbst angeschlossen zum regeln? Wäre nett wenn du mir deinen Takt, sowie die damit erreichten Temps sagen könntest. 

Edit: Und dazu noch ein Gater.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Juni 2012)

Krull schrieb:
			
		

> Na das klingt schonmal gut, schließlich hab ich vor die gleiche CPU damit zu kühlen, die du auch hast.
> 
> Du hast den H100 also am Mobo selbst angeschlossen zum regeln? Wäre nett wenn du mir deinen Takt, sowie die damit erreichten Temps sagen könntest.
> 
> Edit: Und dazu noch ein Gater.



Oh ha er läuft Standard aber ich habe es getestet wenn ich es finde editire ich

Ok hab's 
die cpu wurde mit 1,4 Volt und 3,8 GHz bei ca 21C Zimmertemperatur 47-50 C unter prime95, gemessen mit coretemp.
Verbaut im nzxt Phantom wie du bei meinen Bildern sehen kannst.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!

Bin ja immer recht skeptisch was Programme angeht die mir ne Temp anzeigen...

So, nun mal meine Frage...

Coretemp meint doch echt das die CPU (siehe Sign) auf leerlauf bei 42-43 grad sein würde... leicht schwankend... 
Antec Chill Controll sagt was mit 32-33 grad... und die Lüfter laufen bei 840rpm...
Dazu gesagt das ich in ner Dachgeschoss wohnung wohne, 
und es die letztem tage hier recht warm wurde so um die 25 grad...
Die Antec H20-920 habe ich als custom laufen... mit noch den originalen Brülllüftern... 
WLP is ne neue drauf gekommen vor gut 3 tagen... mit ner alten Plastikkarte verteilt/aufgetragen...

Lüfter im Gehäuse:  Vorne 2x 120mm, hinten einen 120mm, oben serienmäßig... nen 240mm Lüfter, seite is keiner drin...
Die Antec ist nach oben drauf aufs Gehäuse gezogen...
Unterschied der Temp gute 4 grad... nach umzug... 
Daher ausm Case ausgezogen, nach oben druff...

Meine frage nun, is das mit dem was Coretemp meint 42-43 grad ok... im lerrlauf? 
Und wie bekomm ich das ganze ohne groß Geld in die hand nehmen zu müssen, kühler?
Wenn die die H20-920 auf volle lesitung laufen lasse... und das mal 5 mins... sind nur gute 4 grad unterschied...

Is das normal?

Ach ja, habe mal ne gute stunde Crysis 2 Gezock, und die CPU Temp laut Coretemp ging bis 54 grad.
Da hing diese und ging nicht höher... is das ok?

Könnten andere Lüfter da abhilfe schaffen?
Also Kühler? Aber nicht lauter... Versuche schon an die NB Lüfter zu kommen, hier in meiner Region...
Will die nicht unbedingt bestellen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es gibt kein Temperaturmesssverfahren auf Basis CPU-interner Sensoren, dass unterhalb von ~85 °C Coretemp-Anzeige halbwegs brauchbare Absolutwerte ausgibt. Man kann Temperaturunterschiede (z.B. zwischen zwei verschiedenen Kühlern) auswerten (wobei das bei <50 °C Coretemp = > 50 K deltaTjunc auch schon bedenklich ist), aber das wars dann auch. Die Sensoren sind dafür schlichtweg nicht konstruiert und erst recht nicht kalibriert, sondern nur dafür, eine Notabschaltung bei Überhitzung zu realisieren.


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



SwissBullet schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Corsair H70 geht auch nichts mit Gummi ramen,da die Schrauben zu kurz sind.
> Habe die Lüfter ohne drann.


 
Ich hab den internen Pull-Lüfter mit Gummirahmen drann, geht grade so


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi.
Also wie darf ich das wegen der Temp verstehen.?
Bitte nicht maulen. Einerseits wird gesagt lies mit ... xxx aus.
Und dann heists wieder kannste nicht nach gehen...

Also 43 grad im leerlauf finde ich selber hoch.
Die Antec is ja an sich nicht so schlecht... ja, ein aber...
Bin am überlegen ob ich ein Angebot eines bekannten annehme...
Der hat die H100 und findet bei der den recht großen Radi blöde...
Er meinte... ey... Tauschen? Wobei ich noch 45€ drauf legen soll...
Die H100 is gute 2 Monate alt...

Wäre die Kühler im vergleich zu meiner H20-920?

Auch ne coole sache wäre es wenn sich nutzer der H100 bitte melden,
und Ihre erfahrung zu der lassen würden...

Thx...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich weiß nicht, was andere Leute empfehlen und ich weiß auch nicht genau ob es da AMD spezifische Besonderheiten gibt (bei Intel gibts zwei Sorten Sensoren und welches Tool man nimmt, um die auszulesen, ist wurscht), aber Fakt ist, dass die absoluten Temperaturwerte in so niedrigen Bereichen nicht vertrauenswürdig sind.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi...

Also HWMonitor... speedfan. Coretemp... sind sich da immerhin einig...
Leerlauf 43 grad... Beim zocken (Crysis) gehts hoch auf 54 grad...

Sind diese Temps schlecht?
Kann ich mit der H100 bessere werte erziehlen?


----------



## JackOnell (29. Juni 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> Also HWMonitor... speedfan. Coretemp... sind sich da immerhin einig...
> Leerlauf 43 grad... Beim zocken (Crysis) gehts hoch auf 54 grad...
> ...



Bei welcher cpu ? Und mit oder ohne oc welche Spannung Zimmertemperatur etc?
Ansonsten paar das was ruven da sagt je kälter ausgelesen desto ungenauer aber sollte dann auch unbedenklich sein.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!

Mein Sys siehe Sign...

Raum Temp. 25 grad... dank Dachgeschoss... nix oc, spannung ist original...

43 grad beim nix tun? Könnte weniger sein...
Was ich mich frage ist, wenn es so ist wie ich mal gelesen habe meine CPU max. 65 grad abkann... also dauer...
Da is ja dann nicht mehr viel an Luft nach oben...


----------



## Hansen (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey Leute
Kann ich eine Corsair H100 in ein Cooler Master Storm Trooper oder in ein Thermaltake Level 10 GT einbauen. Wenn ja wo und muss man da noch basteln oder geht das auch so. Welche Lüfter sind für die H100 zu empfehlen. Super leise müssen sie ned sein, gute kühlleistung ist mir wichtiger. Läge da mit einen i7 3770K 4,5 Ghz drin?

Mfg Hansen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hall alle mit Saaaamen!!

Ich habe eine frage zur Corsair H100:

Für was ist der Knopf in der Mitte?


----------



## JackOnell (30. Juni 2012)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:
			
		

> Hall alle mit Saaaamen!!
> 
> Ich habe eine frage zur Corsair H100:
> 
> Für was ist der Knopf in der Mitte?



Mit diesem knopf steuerst du drei Geschwindigkeiten der Lüfter sofern sie an der pumpe direkt angeschlossen sind.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ja aber die standard lüfter von corsair sind ja nur 3 pin also funzt das nicht oder?


----------



## JackOnell (30. Juni 2012)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber die standard lüfter von corsair sind ja nur 3 pin also funzt das nicht oder?



Doch halt in drei Stufen


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok ich merke da aber keinen unterschied. Deswegen werde ich diese gegen zwei Noctua NF F12 PWM tauschen...


----------



## JackOnell (1. Juli 2012)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich merke da aber keinen unterschied. Deswegen werde ich diese gegen zwei Noctua NF F12 PWM tauschen...



Und diese über das Board Steuern!
Ist eh das beste was du machen kannst denn viele Mainboards haben eine sehr feine Regelung was dienen Ohren zu gute kommt, es ist also leise und und die Leistung kann trotzdem abgerufen werden.
Ich persönlich habe zwei Noiseblocker Blacksilent plps drauf die drehen von 600 - 1500 uns sind somit sehr angenehm vorausgesetzt gut gesteuert.


----------



## wandtisch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hallo...
da mein thread wegen meiner h60 geschlossen worden ist beschreibe ich hier noch einmal mein problem ... (auch wenn ich finde das es hier schnell unübersichtlich wird)
also ...

ich habe die corsair h60 mit einem i5 3550 verbaut ...  ich lese immer wieder von irgentwelchen leuten die ihre cpu damit unter  last auf max 50° kühlen oder weniger ! ...
bei mir wird die cpu bei ca. einer stunde battelfield 3 zwischen 70 und  73° warm ... die wärmeleitpaste ist richtig aufgetragen 
deshalb kann es doch eigentlich nicht normal sein das meine cpu so "heiß" wird oder? 

meine gehäuse ist das sharkoon t5 

ich habe die h60 so verbaut ...

also ich habe im gehäuse die zwei standartlüfter die beim gehäuse dabei waren also einen vorne und einen hinten ... auf dem hinteren habe ich dann den radiator  (ist das richtig? ich weiß gerade nicht wie das viereckige teil dort heißt) verschraubt
den lüfter von corsair habe ich nicht verbaut da er doch sehr laut sein soll ...

zuviel wärmeleitpaste habe ich auch nicht drauf es ist eine dünne verteilte schicht 

so dann hofffe ich mal mir kann hier geholfen werden ...
danke

edit: achja die geschwindigkeit des lüfters ist auf standart


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Radiator stimmt.

Allgemein gilt, dass die Sensoren sehr ungenau sind. 
Wie hoch ist die Temperatur unter Volllast?

Wie schnell dreht der Lüfter? Saugt er die Luft auch dem Gehäuse?
Wie sieht das restliche System aus?


----------



## wandtisch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

was genau meinst du mit volllast? wie gesagt bei einer stunde ca. battlefield 3 70-73° 

die lüfter drehen wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig sehe max (laut hardware monitor) 2220 rpm 

das restliche system ist normal warm ...
*
*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

prime95 ist eine beliebte Last-Referenz. Wenn du zusätzlich eine Möglichkeit hättest, die angesaugte Luft zu messen, würde das die Diagnose stark erleichtern.


----------



## wandtisch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich habe nicht so wirklich ahung davon ... 
kann man mit prime95 irgentwas kaputt machen? also wenn man es falsch bedient sag ich mal 
und ich habe keine möglichkeit die luft zumessen ich denke dafür braucht man irgentwas bestimmtes oder? also nichts was man so im haushalt hat


----------



## Uter (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



wandtisch schrieb:


> die lüfter drehen wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig sehe max (laut hardware monitor) 2220 rpm


 Sicher, dass das der Lüfter auf der H60 ist? Gehäuselüfter drehen i.d.R. langsamer. Wenn du es nicht sicher weißt, dann guck mal im Datenblatt des Artikels nach.



wandtisch schrieb:


> kann man mit prime95 irgentwas kaputt machen?


 Wenn du die Temperatur im Blick behältst, dann ist das nahezu unmöglich. Falls nicht, dann müsste der Kühler und die Schutzmechanismen der CPU komplett versagen.



wandtisch schrieb:


> [...] ich habe keine möglichkeit die luft zumessen ich denke dafür braucht man irgentwas bestimmtes oder? also nichts was man so im haushalt hat


 Das Bestimmte nennt sich Thermometer und ja, viele Haushalte haben so was.


----------



## wandtisch (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

dann werde ich gleich oder morgen nochmal nach gucken 

und wie soll das gehen mit dem termometer einfach dran halten oder wie?^^


edit: ich glaube der lüfter der h60 läuft mit 4245 rpm


----------



## Uter (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Du sollst mit einem Thermometer die Temperatur der Luft im Gehäuse messen. Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist. 

Die > 4000 rpm ist die Pumpe.


----------



## Hansen (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo
Welche Lüfter würdet ihr mir für eine H100 empfehlen. Ich hätte schon zwei gefunden. 
Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-F12 PVM
Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12

Was würde es mir bringen vier Lüfter anzubringen. Könnte ich auch in  einem Cooler Master HAF X die oberen Dual-200mm-Lüfter lassen und die H100 mit zwei Lüftern  darunter schrauben?
Mfg Hansen


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Hansen schrieb:


> Hallo
> Welche Lüfter würdet ihr mir für eine H100 empfehlen. Ich hätte schon zwei gefunden.
> Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-F12 PVM
> Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12



Warte ab, die Eisberg von Coolermaster ist besser erweiterbar und setzt auf Custom Wakue komponenten 

Ist um 40 euro teurer als ne H100 aber wie schon erwähnt - Modular  
(Unterhalb der Lüfis des Haf-X passt locker ein slim 360er )

Wenn es unbedingt eine H100 sein muss dann NB-PL2 oder die günstige Alternative, Sytech Slip stream 



Hansen schrieb:


> Was würde es mir bringen vier Lüfter anzubringen. Könnte ich auch in  einem Cooler Master HAF X die oberen Dual-200mm-Lüfter lassen und die H100 mit zwei Lüftern  darunter schrauben?
> Mfg Hansen


 
Lass die oberen 2 x 200er die bringen was in saugender Richtung


----------



## Hansen (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke für die schnelle Anwort. Wann wird den die etwa kommen und wird die etwa genau so gut kühlen wie eine h100? Dann soll ich mir jetzt einen Luftkühler besorgen und dann auf die Eisberg von Coolermaster warten. Wenn ja was für einen Kühler empfehlt ihr mir. intel i7 3770k,  	ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE, 32 Gb Ram und ein Coolermaster Haf X gehäuse.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Hansen schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Anwort. Wann wird den die etwa kommen und wird die etwa genau so gut kühlen wie eine h100? Dann soll ich mir jetzt einen Luftkühler besorgen und dann auf die Eisberg von Coolermaster warten. Wenn ja was für einen Kühler empfehlt ihr mir. intel i7 3770k,      ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE, 32 Gb Ram und ein Coolermaster Haf X gehäuse.


 
Also wenn du deine iVY nicht gerade in den vcore TOT treiben willst, würdest du auch gute Leistung mit Higend Lüku erreichen, zb der Silver Arrow, oder der Prolimatech Genesis sind wirklich gute HIGH END LÜKU Teile 

Generell zu Compacktwakue, es erfüllt zwar die Bedingung einer Wasserkühlung, ist jedoch nicht wirklich mit einer richtigen Custom zu vergleichen.
1.) Die Radiatoren weißen eine sehr engmaschige Lammelenanordnung auf, somit müssen die Lüfter recht hohe rpms erreichen.
2.) Keine Modularität 
3.) Lautheit

Die Eisberg füllt diese Lüke m.m nach. Leider gibt es bis Dato noch keinen Test, bezüglich Verfügbarkeit ist leider auch noch nix richtig stichhaltiges bekannt ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lung-preview-zum-cooler-master-eisberg-2.html

Vorteile zur Eisberg:
Pumpe & Cooler in einem (angebliche Markenhersteller -Pumpe)
AGB in der pumpe 
240er Radiator von Alphaccool 
Es werden normale G1/4 anschlüsse verwendet, somit kann man problemlos auch auf einen 360er umrüsten oder die Grafikkarte einbinden 

Wenn du aber lieber eine Custom wakue haben willst, dann lies dir mal etwas durch --------> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html
Poste danach ,einfach deinen Warenkorb im Unterforum und er wird überprüft


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Juli 2012)

wandtisch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo...
> da mein thread wegen meiner h60 geschlossen worden ist beschreibe ich hier noch einmal mein problem ... (auch wenn ich finde das es hier schnell unübersichtlich wird)
> also ...
> 
> ...



So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch:
Bei mir war bei leerlauf 60°c und unter last bis 100°c war wohl die folge einer Defekten pumpe...
Hab beim suppor von corsair angefragt und bekamm über RMA eine neue H60. (musste nur die H60 und alle kleinteile + lüfter einsenden)

Jetzt zur neuen H60:
Unter Volllast (folding at home) nur noch ca. 53°c


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Mal ne frage an die H100 Nutzer... oder die die mir was dazu sagen erklären können...

Heute morgen klingelte meine neue H100 an der Tür... 

Da ich schon länger recht oft lese das die H100 gerne mal nen Rattern der Pumpe von sich gibt,
und dieses an der 12V Leistung liegt was das NT von sich gibt...
Wollte ich es gleich so machen wie es ja im Netz beschrieben steht...
Und die H100 mit nicht vollen 12V betreiben...

Es wird immer erklärt (Video) das da entwerder ne mechaniche Lüftersteuerung zwischen geschaltet ist,
oder ein Wiederstand... Diode zwischen gebastelt wurde, und damit das Rattern weg sein soll...
Es geht wohl darum das es keine vollen 12V mehr sind was die Pumpe bekommt, sondern was mit 11, und... 

So, nun meine Frage... 
Was eignet sich am besten?
Und wie wirds gemacht?
Welche art wiederstand, also was für einer?
ggf. welche diode, mit welcher leistung?
Schadet es dem MB, oder dem NT?


----------



## Hansen (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber könnte es sein, dass der Gehäuselüfter nicht genug Volumenstrom erzeugt.
versuchs mal mit dem standart Lüfter.
Mfg Hasnen


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal ne frage an die H100 Nutzer... oder die die mir was dazu sagen erklären können...
> 
> ...



Die Variante mit der Lüftersteuerung ^^




AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Und wie wirds gemacht?



Lüftersteuerung zb diese - Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25 Zoll - black
oder diese Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

So nun einfach den 3Pin Stecker mit der Lüfisteuerung verbinden, Thats it. Die Steuerung ändert im Endeffekt nur die Spannung  ^^



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Welche art wiederstand, also was für einer?
> ggf. welche diode, mit welcher leistung?



Diode is mal für deine Zwecke das falsche Bauteil, in einer Schaltung könnte man über eine Zdiode reden aber als einzelenes Bauteil ist es hier mal fehl am Platz.
Ein Widerstand, wäre machbar und die günstigste Lösung jedoch müsstest du dann 0,3V verheitzen(könnte recht warm werdn - annahme dass die 12 volt Leitung 12,3liefert)
(Kannst dir es mithilfe von R=U/I, P=U*I berechnen)



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Schadet es dem MB, oder dem NT?



Kein Variante würde deinem Nt "Schaden", weiters weist dein Nt über die typischen Schutzschaltung wie Kursschlusschutz usw auf ^^



Hansen schrieb:


> Hallo Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber könnte  es sein, dass der Gehäuselüfter nicht genug Volumenstrom erzeugt.
> versuchs mal mit dem standart Lüfter.
> Mfg Hasnen



Der front 220er schaufelt extrem viel Luft rein & auch die oberen zwei 200er haben wenn ich mich recht erinnen > 150 CFM


----------



## Hansen (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der front 220er schaufelt extrem viel Luft rein & auch die oberen zwei 200er haben wenn ich mich recht erinnen > 150 CFM



War eigntlich für das Problem von RG Now66 mit der H60 .
Für meinen Teil. Ich besorge mir jetzt eine Higend Lüku und steige dann auf den Eisberg um sobald er raus ist.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hi...

Also. ich will nicht die lüfter regeln...
Sondern die spannyng der pumpe verringern...
Ich hab für 8,-€ ne 3 er lüftersteuerung bekommen...
Auch ne Scyte... Da sind 3x 3er stecker... und ein molex anschluss...

Die Corsair H100 bezieht doch den strom über den molex stecker...
Wie schliess ich die nun an?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich meine da mal Hinweise gelesen zu haben, in Richtung "Auf keinen Fall die Spannung der Pumpe senken, sonst tot!".
Vielleicht vorher mal bei Corsair nachfragen, wir haben ja hier einen Supportbereich.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> hi...
> 
> Also. ich will nicht die lüfter regeln...
> Sondern die spannyng der pumpe verringern...
> ...



Nimm nen Adapter 
Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Lüfter Kabel/Adapter » 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Lüfteradapterkabel



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich meine da mal Hinweise gelesen zu haben, in Richtung "Auf keinen Fall die Spannung der Pumpe senken, sonst tot!".
> Vielleicht vorher mal bei Corsair nachfragen, wir haben ja hier einen Supportbereich.



Also wenn die Pumpe mit 12V angespeißt wird und ihr 11,5 Volt zu wenig sind dann könnte sein das sie ausgeht (wegen zu wenig "Spannung") ^^
Aber warum soll diese bei unterspannung ex gehn  Überspannung(V) schrottet Electronik ^^


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Hansen schrieb:


> War eigntlich für das Problem von RG Now66 mit der H60 .


 
Nein bei mir war definitif die interne Pumpe der H60 Defekt, denn trotz aufmonitierten 120er Lüfter und CPU im Leerlauf (die Spannung an der Pumpe wurde mehrmals getestet) war keine funktion zu erkennen und dei Temps der CPU waren bei ca.50 °C.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Lüftersteuerung ist doch keine Dcyte wie ich gemeint hatte...

Ist diese hier:

http://www.shop-021.de/jwele-p151h10s34-Silverstone-FP33-sch.html

Denke mal das Anschliessen is das selbe...

@ Apfelkuchen...

Weist du wo du das gelesen hast?

Hier mal nen Link wo das Problem wegen der Spannung und der damit verbundenen Pumpen geklapper...

Corsair H100 Pumpenproblem selber beheben! "leiser machen" - YouTube

Anleitungen und co... aussagen das es weg sei wenn man die Spannung unter 12V hält... gibt ja viele...
Nur geschrieben wird gern viel wenn der Tag lang ist...

Und nicht alles ist dann auch gut/ok...


----------



## Apfelkuchen (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wo und ob ich das gelesen habe, ich denke es war hier im Corsair-Supportforum.

Beschwören kann ichs nicht, ich wollts nur vorsichtshalber mal anmerken.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Hier wurde das Problem wohl schonmal im Corsair Abteilung (hier im Forum) besprochen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/221766-h100-pumpe-ist-unertraeglich-laut.html

und google.de da finde ich recht viele aussagen.... 
das Lüftersteuerungen, Wiederstände, und Dioden verbaut wurden um die Spannung anzupassen... 

Meine hatte ich ja bisher noch nicht im Betrieb... fehlten die Schreauben der AMD Backplatte...

UPDATE: So sie also die H100 ist Eingebaut...

1. Ja ein Klappern sofort da gewesen... Welches mir sehr bekannt vorkommt, von der Aquaristik...
Wenn die Kreiselpumpen Luft im Kopf haben klingen die genauso...
Da hab ich doch glatt nen versuch gemacht... den Pc auf die seite gelegt... und siehe da... glug, blubb, glug...
Also meiner meinung nach sind die meist nicht defekt, wenn die klackern... 
sondern der Kopf ist nicht voller wasser und hat luft drin...

2. Eine sache wundert mich schon... wenn die die ich hier habe mal nicht defekt hat?...
Die Lüfter reagieren nicht auf den Knopfdruck auf der Pumpe... oder is der für die Pumpenleistung? Meine mal nicht...

Was kann ich ggf. mal versuchen?
Interessant ist, wenn ich speedfan starte... drehen beide Lüfter von lebst einmal voll auf... und regeln dann wieder runter...
Ob das normal ist?

Einer der lüfter schaltet sich generell ab... auch umstecken ergab das der anschluss ganz links einen weg hat...

So, 

UPDATE: Normal das die Lüfter teils ausgehen ist es nicht... 
Nun ist schlagartig diese beleuchtung auf der Pumpe aus... und die Lüfter machen rein garnix...

Also wie so viele von den H100 ab zur RMA... was ich schon nen hammer finde, neues Teil und gleich schon Defekt...

Das nächste mal bin ich schlauer... erspare mir die umbauarbeit des MB von Antec H20-920 zur H100...
Sind ja genug Kabel/Stecker und Anschlüsse aufm MB vorhanden...

Lasse die umgetauschste dann so ne weile laufen... oder is das schlecht?
Wollte die dann ne stunde so laufen lassen, um zusehen ob die dann auch Probleme hat...

Soll ich mich gleich an Corsair wenden? Oder da wo ich die H100 gekauft habe...
Lese recht oft das Corsair am umändern ist was die RMA angeht...


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bitte formuliere ganze Sätze die keine ... enthalten.Deine Post lesen sich extrem mühsam ^^
Back to topic, wenn du alle Anschlüsse korrekt angeschlossen hast (3Pin, Molex) und es kein Probleme in der Stromversorgung gibts, muss von einem Defekt in der H100 ausgegangen werden  - Ab zur RMA ^^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

HI!

Die ... is ne marotte von mir.
Hat nix weiter zu sagen.

Stromversorgung ist alles ok mit.
Vorher lief es ja, das licht in der H100.
Nur das diese dann erstens nicht auf den Kopfdruck reagierte, und dann noch einen Lüfter abschaltete...
Und keine 2 min später ging das licht in der H100 aus und der andere lüfter auch.
Die Pumpe ansich arbeitet noch.

Habe zum glück diese woche urlaub, so das ich meine H20-920 wieder einbauen konnte.
Werde die H100 heute in die RMA schicken...


----------



## 90210 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

bringt es überhaupt noch was wenn ich 2 Lüfter einbaue die Drücken ?? 

dann könnten ich doch bei der gleichen Drehzahl und und vielleicht etwas lauter mehr Luftdurchsatz haben ?


----------



## darthshadow (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Statt den neuen Thread zu eröffnen schreibe ich hier:

Ich habe im Sinn den CPU z.b mit einem Corsair H80 zu kühlen, bringt das was, der CPU alleine mit einem Wakü und der Rest mit Luftkühlung ? Wie hat sich die Corsair H Serie bewährt oder doch besser ne CPU Luftkühlung ?​


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darthshadow schrieb:


> Ich habe im Sinn den CPU z.b mit einem Corsair H80 zu kühlen, bringt das was, der CPU alleine mit einem Wakü und der Rest mit Luftkühlung ? Wie hat sich die Corsair H Serie bewährt oder doch besser ne CPU Luftkühlung ?


 
Das kommt auf den Sockel an. Bei 2011 hat eine kompakte Wasserkühlung etwas mehr Leistung als eine Luftkühlung. Dort aber bitte nur die H100 mit separaten Lüftern.

Bei Sockel 1155 ist die H100 gleichauf mit Luftkühlern.


----------



## RG Now66 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darthshadow schrieb:


> Ich habe im Sinn den CPU z.b mit einem Corsair H80 zu kühlen, bringt das was, der CPU alleine mit einem Wakü und der Rest mit Luftkühlung ? Wie hat sich die Corsair H Serie bewährt oder doch besser ne CPU Luftkühlung ?​


 
Also meine Erfahrungen mit der H60 sind schon recht gut;
Ich habe einen kleinen Faltserver (siehe sig.) der unter Volllast schon recht warm wird und wegen des Platz mangels im Gehäuse (Lian LI Q11) war eine H60 Wakü eine gute Lösung, denn die Hitze die die CPU erzeugt wird ja sofort über die Kühlung aus dem kleinen Gehäuse befördert so dass die restliche Hardware nicht zu sehr unter der Hitze leidet (24/7)


----------



## darthshadow (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Passt die H100 in eine Hanf-X oder Stormtrooper von Coolermaster ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Juli 2012)

Hahahahaha wenn du das Haff X meinst, ich denke ja xD, ob es aber in die Hanf Version passt bin ich nicht sicher xD


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hahahahaha wenn du das Haff X meinst, ich denke ja xD, ob es aber in die Hanf Version passt bin ich nicht sicher xD


Vom Haff X habe ich auch noch nichts gehört 
Habe selber das HAF X. Eine Halterung für einen 360iger ist von Werk aus angebracht aber auch ein 240iger sollte sich einbauen lassen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. Juli 2012)

Du Miesepeter, ah mal wieder voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten xD


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also heute früh kam die Corsair H100 aus der RMA.
Wurde gleich umgetauscht, und siehe da... eingebaut und geht wie Sie soll.

Habe gleich mal ne stunde Prime95 laufen lassen, und im vergleich zur Antec H20-920 mal echt ne coole sache.
Locker 10 grad auf Volllast an unterschied.
Also echt kühler.

Schade ist nur das wenn 100 der Komp. WaKü H100 verkauft werden, sind leider immer wieder welche bei, die nicht heile sind.
Das wurde mir vom MF Support gesagt, zehn von hundert sind fehlerhaft. (10% RMA).
Eine davon hatte ich erwischt. 

Die neue Ausgetauschte macht ihren job wie es sein soll.

Kann an sich nur sagen, das die H100 echt gut ist.
Sofern man eine der neueren modelle nekommt, weil die älteren gerne fehlerhaft sein sollen. (Laut MF Support).


----------



## darthshadow (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Und wie weiss ich ob es eine neuere ist die einkaufe ?! 

Wie ist es mit der Lautstärke der beiden Lüftern und wo montiert man diese am Besten ?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also ich habe ja ehr ein nicht ganz so passendes Gehäuse.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Thermaltake V9 Midi-Tower VJ400G1N2Z - black

Daher habe ich ins seitenteil etwas ausgeschnitten, und den Kühler oben druff gemacht.
Ist zwar nix ideales, aber das wird sich in den nächsten 2-3 wochen noch ändern, also neues passendes Gehäuse.
Die Lautstärke der lüfter ist im vergleich zu denen der Antec H20-920 kein wirklicher unterschied.
Also nicht im minimal betrieb.
Da sind die beide gleich, einziger unterschied, wenn man die Lüfter der jeweiligen WaKü auf max. stellt.

Dann bleibt die H100 definitiv leiser.
Die Antec H20-920 brüllt dann richtig laut los.
Bisher habe ich bei beiden WaKü's die originalen Lüfter am laufen.
Die Lüfter der WaKü's habe ich immer Drückend verbaut.
Du kannst beim jeweiligen Support der Verkaufsseite anfragen ob die schon die neueren modelle da haben.
Eventuell können die dir was dazu sagen?!

Und sonst, haste ja die RMA.

Wärend ich hier schreibe läuft Prime95 immer noch und laut CoreTemp und EasyTune6 ist die CPU bei mal gerade guten 39 grad.
Mit der Antec H20-920 war die CPU bei 54 grad am kochen.

Krasser unterschied!

UPDATE: 
So nun habe ich mich dazu selber überredet, die Lüftersteuerung zwischen die H100 zu machen.
Da diese ein minimales rattern hatte. 
Was aber so nach und nach weniger bis fast weg ist.
Da ich mich mit dem MF Support unterhalten hatte, ob es was machen würde (schaden kann), wenn ich die Lüftersteuerung dazwischen mache und die spannung runter drehe.
Nein das wäre kein Problem, wäre sogar ratsam. Hm?!
Weil die meisten NT'S mehr als 12 V von sich geben, und diese Pumpen sehr empfindlich sein sollen.

Beim Runterregeln kam die Pumpe an eine stelle, 
wo das rattern lauter wurde, und beim weiter runter drehen der spannung, zack. 
Rattern weg, nur noch ein ganz minimales surren. 
Was aber meine Antec H20-920 auch gemacht hatte.
Naja, kenne das aus der Aquaristig, da hört man die Pumpen auch arbeiten. Ein surren, kein klackern oder rattern.

Meine H100 läuft nun leise...  
Bin gespannt ob es eine der H100 ist, die auch dabei bleibt und nicht verreckt oder so...


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab meine H70 am Board selbst hängen, war vorher schon ~1 Jahr im Einsatz (Gebrauchtkauf hier im Forum) und die ist echt flüsterleise.
Für die die´s interessiert ob die Noiseblocker PLPS mit Gummirahmen mehr bringen als ohne, ich hab das ganze so Eingebaut und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen:

<-NB | Gehäusewand | Radi | Gummirahmen | <- NB

jetzt:

<- NB | Gehäusewand | Radi | <- NB 

Macht bei gleicher Raumtemperatur (~27.5°C) laut HW-Monitor weder im Idle (kann eh vernachlässigt werden) noch unter Last nen Temperaturunterschied aus, wenn dann liegt er <1°C


----------



## darthshadow (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So wie ich hier lese, würdet ihr die Standartlüftern bei der H100 oder einer anderen sofort gegen andere tauschen oder ? Muss da was beachtet werden ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

An den Radiator schrauben und anschließen. Das war's.


----------



## darthshadow (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So wie ich hier lese, würdet ihr die Standartlüftern bei der H100 oder einer anderen sofort gegen andere tauschen oder ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja. 2x Noiseblocker würde ich nehmen.


----------



## darthshadow (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Noiseblocker habe ich mir angeschaut, diese ?:

NB-BlackSilentPro 120mm | Noiseblocker

oder

http://www.noiseblocker.de/Multiframe120.php


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juli 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. 2x Noiseblocker würde ich nehmen.



Nim die die der Kollege hier schon vorgeschlagen hat, ich selber nutze diese und kann diese Empfehlung nur unterschreiben leise und dennoch genug Power wenn es sein muss...


----------



## darthshadow (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe hier mal durchgelesen und gesehen das ihr als CPU Kühler nicht unbedingt den H100 empfehlt, darf ich fragen warum ? Habe nämlich im Sinn genau ein solches Teil zu kaufen​


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die H100 ist sehr laut, demzufolge müssen die Lüfter noch ausgetauscht werden, was zusätzliche Kosten auf sich zieht.

Außerdem kühlt die H100 genauso gut wie ein guter Luftkühler auf Sockel 1155, welcher allerdings deutlich günstiger ist. Bei Sockel 2011 hat die H100 die Nase etwas vorne.


----------



## Neox (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin,

ich bin an einer H100 interessiert. Ich möchte diese eigentlich mit 4 Lüftern bestücken, doch wie würde man diese Lüfter montieren und in welchem Gehäuse geht es?

Müsste man 2 Lüfter auf den Radiator blasen lassen und 2 Lüfter vom Radiator wegblasen, oder alle 4 Lüfter auf den Radiator raufblasen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Neox schrieb:


> ich bin an einer H100 interessiert. Ich möchte diese eigentlich mit 4 Lüftern bestücken, doch wie würde man diese Lüfter montieren



2 saugend und 2 blasend.



Neox schrieb:


> Müsste man 2 Lüfter auf den Radiator blasen lassen und 2 Lüfter vom Radiator wegblasen, oder alle 4 Lüfter auf den Radiator raufblasen?


 
Wenn du alle Lüfter auf den Radiator pusten lässt, kann die Wärme nirgends entweichen. Dies führt zu einem Hitzestau.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juli 2012)

Die Lüfter müssten So angebaut werden das sie die Luft durch drücken, also zwei mal blasen und zwei mal saugen.
(push/pull).
Ob das sinnig ist solltest du gut überlegen vorallem weil das sehr laut wird.
Mit dem Gehäuse ist so eine Sache, in meinem könnte das schon eng werden, evtl in dem corsair Modell.


----------



## darthshadow (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich probiere es mal mit dem H100 und tausche aber die Lüfter gegen die Noiseblocker 2x120 Black Silent Pro PLPS aus.

Wenn es ne Lüfter wäre, würde ich den Alpenföhn K2 oder BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 nehmen

Radiator am Besten oben am Gehäuse montieren lassen und die Luft von unten nach oben raus oder ?

Irgendwo habe ich mal ein Schema gesehen, wie man Lüftern am Besten in einem Gehäuse anordet, das die Hitze am Besten entweichen kann. Weiss noch jemand wo ich diese finde ?


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juli 2012)

darthshadow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probiere es mal mit dem H100 und tausche aber die Lüfter gegen die Noiseblocker 2x120 Black Silent Pro aus.
> 
> Wenn es ne Lüfter wäre, würde ich den Alpenföhn K2 oder BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 nehmen
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist bloß das du einen richtigen Airflow hin bekommst, sprich die Luft von einer Seite ins Gehäuse und von der anderen wieder heraus.
Wenn du Luft von aussen ins Gehäuse über den radiator nimmst wird die cpu kühler, und der Rest wärmer.
Nimmst du die Luft aus dem Gehäuse wird die cpu wärmer, da es sich um 2-5 Grad handelt und diese auch noch im Toleranzbereich der Messung sind also eh ungenau ist es fast egal was du machst.
Ich nehme die Luft aus dem Gehäuse reicht völlig aus.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darthshadow schrieb:


> Radiator am Besten oben am Gehäuse montieren lassen und die Luft von unten nach oben raus oder ?



Ja. Wobei es da keine großen Unterschiede gibt.



darthshadow schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich mal ein Schema gesehen, wie man Lüftern am Besten in einem Gehäuse anordet, das die Hitze am Besten entweichen kann. Weiss noch jemand wo ich diese finde ?



Der perfekte Airflow - hardwaremax.net


----------



## darthshadow (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wegen dem Airflow, ich denke, ich werde vorne rein, hinten raus und oben raus, was meint ihr ?

Kann beim Coolermaster Stormtrooper noch auf der Seite 2 beim HDD Bay montieren, würden diese noch Sinn machen ?

Sowas wie beim untenstehender Link:

http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/1__-.JPG

Wobei die Angabe -2.3 beim HDD Bay wäre


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die H100 ist sehr laut, demzufolge müssen die Lüfter noch ausgetauscht werden, was zusätzliche Kosten auf sich zieht.
> 
> Außerdem kühlt die H100 genauso gut wie ein guter Luftkühler auf Sockel 1155, welcher allerdings deutlich günstiger ist. Bei Sockel 2011 hat die H100 die Nase etwas vorne.


 
Sie hat auch auf So1155 die Nase vorn, das Problem ist allein das Kosten/Nutzenverhältniss. Mit Lüftern ist sie halt schon ein teurer Spaß, der große Radiator ist oft nicht einfach unterzubringen und die Leistung macht in Sachen OC,... auch keinen Unterschied, in Sachen Lautstärke sind heute oft die Grafikkarten tonangebend und auch die H100 manchmal von ihrer Pumpe geplant.
In kurz: Es wird nicht generell davon abgeraten, aber es wird - wie bei allen Kompaktkühlungen - darauf hingewiesen, dass es starke Konkurrenz von anderen Modellen und von kleinen Selbstzusammenstellungen gibt und dass die eigenen Anforderugnen schon sehr genau zu dem passen müssen, was die H100 bietet, damit sie die beste Lösung darstellt.


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gibts inzwischen entsprechende Vergleiche?
Der einzige Vergleich (gibts bei You Tube), der mir spontan einfällt fällt zwischen H100 und Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme bei gleicher Lautstärke deutlich zugunsten des SB-E aus - so deutlich, dass ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass auch bessere Lüfter auf der H100 keinen Vorteil zum deutlich günstigeren SB-E mehr bringen.

Wie stark unterscheiden sich eigentlich die Heatspreadergrößen der CPUs von 1155 und 2011? Auf größeren Heatspreadern hätten prinzipiell eher die High-End-Luftkühler ein Vorteil, da dann die vielen Heatpipes besser genutzt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die meisten Reviews, die ich kenne, testen immer noch auf So1366, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten und weil die Heizleistung da einfach mehr als ausreichend ist. Aber imho ist die Heatspreadergröße auch nicht so wichtig - alle Oberklasseluftkühler haben einen eigenen Boden, wir reden nicht von HDT-Konstruktionen, die bei sehr kleinen Chips spürbar abfallen. Und bei Ergebnissen von z.T. 7K Vorsprung auf einen HR-02 (bei gleichem Lüfter) oder 4 K auf einen NH-D14 (Anmerkung darunter lesen - und die geringe Spreizung beachten, "4 K" ist auch der Unterschied zwischen dem D14 und Schrott ala CNPS X10) bei gleicher Lautstärke brauche ich auch nicht wirklich einen direkten Vergleichstest, um abzuschätzen, dass sie auch auf So2011 vermutlich nicht hinter einem SA SB-E X liegt. Zumal letzterer auch nicht "deutlich", sondern nicht einmal 25% günstiger ist und in einem realen System gegenüber Testbenches zusätzlich ein bißchen Leistung einbüßen wird (oder zusätzliche Investitionen/zusätzliche Lautstärke in Sachen Gehäuselüftung erfordert), weil er seine Abluft nicht gezielt auf die andere Seite einer Wand schafft.

Von daher: Leistung hat das Ding - 240er Radi ist halt n 240er Radi. Die Probleme fangen halt an, wenn man eigentlich gar nicht Leistung, sondern z.B. Ruhe wird. Denn zum einen liegt das den Kompaktkühlungen nicht sonderlich, zum anderen sind sie, wenn man die mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht nutzt, nur noch 20 € billiger, als unsere günstigste Beispielzusammenstellung hier - und die hat dann doch einiges mehr an Potential.


----------



## Uter (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

2 120er Lüfter gegen einen 120er auf einem 140er Kühler. Absolutwerte bei unterschiedlichen Umgebungstemperatur. Keine Zeitangabe für die Belastung. 

Dazu kommt, dass der Silver Arrow schon etwas stärker als der NH D14 ist, aber der SB-E nochmal etwas stärker ist. Für mich sieht das alles andere als eindeutig aus. 

25% günstiger + gute Lüfter im Lieferumfang ist für mich persönlich schon deutlich.

Was anderes: Wie wärs mit einem Hinweis "Startpost lesen" im Titel? Hier gibt es doch immer mal wieder Fragen, die im Startpost beantwortet werden, weil die Leute scheinbar denken, dass das nur ein Sammelthread ist und sie sich nicht die Antwort aus >90 Seiten suchen wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Versuchen kann mans - aber normalerweise helfen bei Leuten, die ein Startpost nicht mal lange genug angucken, um ein "FAQ" zu bemerken, auch keine anderen Hinweise mehr.


----------



## Neox (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wisst ihr es eigentlich wie es bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen aussieht? 
Die H100 braucht ja relativ hohe Lüfterumdrehungen. Kühler wie der Genesis bieten auch bei wenig Umdrehungen schon gute Leistung.
Wenn man die H100 mit 2/4Lüftern @700rpm bestückt, wäre diese dann von der Leistung her stärker als ein Genesis/Phanteks mit gleicher,oder leicht höherer Drehzahl?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei 700 rpm wirds schon langsam knapp, da kann man die Frage ohne einen direkten Vergleichstest nicht beantworten (und ich kenne gerade keinen). Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ist das bißchen Mehrleistung, dass die H100 noch haben könnte, den Preis nicht wert (man muss ja dann auch die Lüfter austauschen).


----------



## Neox (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hm. Irgendwie reizt mich das Teil ein bisschen. Klar teuer ist sie, aber bietet etwas mehr Leistung und ist vielleicht mit den richtigen Lüftern auch leise


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kann dir morgen Abend ein Diagramm aller Kühlungen schicken. Da kannst du die Leistung bei geringer Drehzahl gut einschätzen - und sie ist gut!


----------



## JackOnell (18. Juli 2012)

Also die richtige Leistung dieser Geräte bemerkt Mann erst im Hoch/Sommer.
Ausgerüstet mit anderen Lüftern ist dann ein leiser und vor allem stabiler Betrieb gewährleistet.
Alle anderen Messungen mit Zahlen von 30 Grad im Idl sind mehr als ungenau und sagen vis auf kühl nichts aus, aber wenn Mann im Sommer mal 2-3 Stunden zockt und kontrolliert dann die cpu Temperatur bzw wenn man feststellt das sich die Lautstärke der Lüfter kaum ändert weiß man welche Leistung vorhanden ist.

Einzig was meiner Meinung nach zur Lautstärke beiträgt ist ist die vibration die sich von der pumpe aus übertragen kann, sodass je nach Gehäuse wie zb beim nzxt Phantom das mesh zu starken Variationen neigt.
Ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das Board zu entkoppeln, aber mit zb Knete lassen sich lose Teile am Gehäuse fixieren.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So, ich habe das Diagramm noch einmal herausgesucht. Interessant sind natürlich die Werte <= 50 % Lüfterspannung, also < 6 Volt / < 1.000 1/min. Der Luftkühler, welcher ja immer noch kein Schlechter ist, kann da nicht mithalten. Im Minimum habe ich mit den Lüftern ~760 1/min gemessen, was ohne Frage Silent-tauglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kommende Eisberg-Kühlung habe ich aus dem Diagramm genommen, da sie noch nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ist.


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wurde jeder Kühler mit 2 Lüftern getestet?
Die H70 scheint durchschnittlich >1K besser zu sein als die H80. Weißt du warum? Serienschwankungen?


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Diagramm zeigt den Luftkühler mit 120er/140er Lüfter und die kompakten Wasserkühler mit serienmäßiger, meist einseitiger Bestückung. H70/80 und die H2O 920 natürlich mit beidseitigem Lüfter.

Dass die H70 besser ist, liegt meiner Meinung am Hersteller. Asetek hat eben etwas die Nase vorn. Der Schritt zu CoolIT war nicht der Beste. Das zeigt auch die Software der H2O 920. Damit hätte Corsair auch nett punkten können, denn diese Kühlung ist schon im Serientrim sehr leise.


----------



## Uter (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

D.h., dass die Kühlungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüftern und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen verglichen wurden?

Ich finde, dass man die Leistung nur bei gleicher Lautstärke vergleichen sollte bzw. die Lautstärke bei gleicher Leistung, sonst würde eine H50 mit 5400rpm Lüftern vermutlich auch besser als die H70 oder gar die H100 abschneiden. Der Noctua ist mit der niedrigsten Drehzahl der Lüfter stark benachteiligt oder verstehe ich das Testprinzip jetzt falsch?


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Kompakten wurden natürlich alle mit den selben Lüftern betrieben - siehe Legende.

Die Wasserkühlungen sind daher direkt vergleichbar, der Luftkühler diente schon immer nur als leistungsstarkes Vergleichsobjekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Eingangsfrage betraf aber den gezielten Vergleich mit einem Luftkühler (und zudem mit einem anderen).


----------



## Klutten (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Richtig, aber den Vergleich kann leider niemand hier liefern. So hat er zumindest eine Einschätzung der Kühlungen untereinander im Vergleich zum Luftkühler. Mit ein wenig Fantasie und Reviews von Luftkühlern (wo auch der Noctua vertreten ist) kann man dann schon eine vernünftige Abschätzung wagen. Der Rest ist dann Mut zur Lücke und etwas Bastelwahnsinn - PCGH-*X *eben.


----------



## MegGalvtron (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie steht eigentlich der Vergleich mit dem H100 gegenüber einer Luftkühlung ?

Passen die BeQuiet Lüftern oder Aerocool Shark Red Devil als Alternative auf den Radiator des H100 ?


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Vergleiche zu Luftkühlern gibt es leider kaum. Groß dürfte der Unterschied zu z.B. einem Silver Arrow SB-E nicht sein, egal zu wessen Gunst er ausfällt.

Zu den Lüftern s. Startpost.


----------



## MegGalvtron (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welche Alternativlüftern zum H100 könnt ihr empfehlen ? Muss der Luftzufihr beim Radiator nicht recht gross sein ? Die Originalen haben ein Volumen von 92bis 157m3/n


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juli 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Alternativlüftern zum H100 könnt ihr empfehlen ? Muss der Luftzufihr beim Radiator nicht recht gross sein ? Die Originalen haben ein Volumen von 92bis 157m3/n



Noiseblocker black silent plps reichen völlig aus und sind recht leise


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo , ich poste einfach mal hier rein was aus meinem thread übrig blieb 

Also zur sachlage, ich besitze das NZXT Phantom Case und möchte über kurz oder lang mir die H 100 zulegen.
Da ich aber schon viel darüber lass das die beigelegten Lüfter für die Tonne sind wollte ich mal eure empfehlungen hören.

Konkret habe ich folgende ansprüche :

Leiser aber trotzdem Leistungsfähiger - ist das überhaupt möglich ?
Hatte was von Lüftern mit 9 Blättern mal gelesen .
Verwenden werde ich dann 4 stück an der H 100 , da ich meinen prozessor i73930K auch ocen möchte - ich möchte schon das maximale mit der H 100 aus dem prozessor holen.
Berücksichtigt bitte auch ob die Lüfter von den Lochmassen passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leiser&Leistungsfähiger ist quasi unmöglich und wenn man nicht gerade starke Vibrationen hat eigentlich nie das Geld wert. Bewegte Luft ist nun einmal laut, da kann auch der teuerste Lüfter nichts dran ändern. Qualitätsunterschiede machen sich erst bei geringer Leistung bemerkbar, wenn die Lager einen wichtigen Teil der Geräuschkulisse stellen (oder eben nicht).


----------



## Xrais (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja dann sag ichs mal anders , gibt es da lüfter die bei gleicher lautstärke mehr leisten ?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Xrais schrieb:


> Hallo , ich poste einfach mal hier rein was aus meinem thread übrig blieb
> 
> Also zur sachlage, ich besitze das NZXT Phantom Case und möchte über kurz oder lang mir die H 100 zulegen.
> Da ich aber schon viel darüber lass das die beigelegten Lüfter für die Tonne sind wollte ich mal eure empfehlungen hören.
> ...


 
Warte die Eisberg ab ^^ - bischen teurer aber um Welten mehr Mehrwert alleine von den Kompontenen her.



Xrais schrieb:


> Naja dann sag ichs mal anders , gibt es da lüfter die bei gleicher lautstärke mehr leisten ?


 
Wenns die H100 unbedingt werden soll, nimm die Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1600 (lassen sich extrem gut regeln)
oder die NB-Blacknoise Silent Pro - PLPS


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Xrais schrieb:


> Naja dann sag ichs mal anders , gibt es da lüfter die bei gleicher lautstärke mehr leisten ?


 Bei welcher Drehzahl? Minimal mehr ist möglich, ein Lüftertausch rentiert sich aber mMn v.a., wenn man die Lautstärke deutlich senken will und dabei einen Leistungsverlust eingehen kann.
Zu Lüftern mit 9 Blättern:
Da gibt es einige, grundsätzlich überlegen sind sie aber nicht. Letztlich kann mit mehr Lüfterblättern das Volumen des Lüfters nicht besser genutzt werden, sprich die Blätter müssen schmaler werden. 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Warte die Eisberg ab ^^ - bischen teurer aber um Welten mehr Mehrwert alleine von den Kompontenen her.


Mit den Eisberg(en) als genereller Empfehlung tue ich mir etwas schwer. 
1. Weil sie noch nicht auf dem Markt sind und es entsprechend praktisch noch keine Erfahrungen gibt.
2. Weil es richtige Wasserkühlungen sind, bei denen ein Benutzungsfehler passieren kann. 
Vergleich Kompaktkühlung - Wakü:
 Es tropft nur, wenn man man sie mechanisch zerstört - es tropft, wenn man beim Einbau die Anschlüsse oder Schläuche leicht dreht. 



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenns die H100 unbedingt werden soll, nimm die Nanoxia FX EVO IFC 120 mm - 1600 (lassen sich extrem gut regeln)
> oder die NB-Blacknoise Silent Pro - PLPS


 Mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern auf 2500rpm können die beide nicht mithalten.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Mit den Eisberg(en) als genereller Empfehlung tue ich mir etwas schwer.
> 1. Weil sie noch nicht auf dem Markt sind und es entsprechend praktisch noch keine Erfahrungen gibt.
> 2. Weil es richtige Wasserkühlungen sind, bei denen ein Benutzungsfehler passieren kann.
> Vergleich Kompaktkühlung - Wakü:
> Es tropft nur, wenn man man sie mechanisch zerstört - es tropft, wenn man beim Einbau die Anschlüsse oder Schläuche leicht dreht.



Ich denke ,dass diese vollkommen fertig assembled verkauft wird.Somit müssten schon Vertigungsmängel zu Undichtheit führen.
Einziger Punkt wo ich dir recht geben muss ist das Befüllen des Agbs, da könnte, wenn man sich ungeschickt anstellt schon ne sauerei entstehen.Aber
warten wir mal ab, wie das finale Endproduckt sich nun schlägt. Der User wird dann entscheiden, traut er sich dies zu oder bleibt er bei einer Kompakt wakue, mit all ihren Vor und Nachteilen ! 



Uter schrieb:


> Mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern auf 2500rpm können die beide nicht mithalten.



Ich denke er will Lüfis die Hochwertige Lager haben und  nebengeräuschsfrei laufen, jedoch auch noch genug fördern können.Leise sind beide nicht @Full rpm, aber noch immer besser als diese 2500rpm Monster, die Regelbarkeit lass ich mal außen vor^^
Wenns um Leistung geht dann nimm die Stock Lüfis, oder für alle die Presslufthammer geschädigten sind, schnall zwei Ultra Kaze 120 - 3000rpm drauf


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke ,dass diese vollkommen fertig assembled verkauft wird.Somit müssten schon Vertigungsmängel zu Undichtheit führen.


Auch wenn sie fertig zusammengebaut geliefert werden (vermutlich auch schon mit Flüssigkeit drin - das Befüllen braucht ja auch know-how) bleiben die genannten Anschlüsse, die bei einer leichten Drehung Probleme machen können.



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke er will Lüfis die Hochwertige Lager haben und  nebengeräuschsfrei laufen, jedoch auch noch genug fördern können.Leise sind beide nicht @Full rpm, aber noch immer besser als diese 2500rpm Monster, die Regelbarkeit lass ich mal außen vor^^
> Wenns um Leistung geht dann nimm die Stock Lüfis, oder für alle die Presslufthammer geschädigten sind, schnall zwei Ultra Kaze 120 - 3000rpm drauf


 Nebengeräusche hört man bei den Drehzahlen idR eh nicht mehr (wie ruyven schon schrieb), das Problem sind höchstens Vibrationen, die Masse des Radis sollte die aber auch in Grenzen halten. Das Problem bei den Empfehlungen ist, dass viele denken: "Ich tausch einfach die Lüfter gegen leisere Modelle aus, dann hab ich den Hauptnachteil der Kompaktkühlungen behoben." Klar kühlen auch langsamere Lüfter ausreichend, die Leistung sinkt aber trotzdem merklich und die Kosten steigen. Mit anderen Worten: Die Vorteile gegenüber einem Luftkühler werden kleiner und die Nachteile größer, das muss man mMn dazu sagen.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie fertig zusammengebaut geliefert werden (vermutlich auch schon mit Flüssigkeit drin - das Befüllen braucht ja auch know-how) bleiben die genannten Anschlüsse, die bei einer leichten Drehung Probleme machen können.



Also wenn es nicht Schraubtüllen sind die mit einer Schelle fixiert werden, sehe ich es recht unproblematisch.(Selbst Tüllen Nutzer beschreiben diese, als Extrem dicht ^^ Ich würde es aber trodem nicht riskieren) 
Ich kann leider nicht von einer extrem langen Langzeiterfahrung sprechen(bisschen mehr als ein Jahr), aber zb meine 11/8 Schläuche mit überwurf Mutter (fest verschraubt /Dichtungsring gut angefeuchtet) 
sind wirklich bomben dicht. Vorallem bei 90 Grad-Winkeln muss man vorsichtig walten lassen. (Bin da leider schon offt eingefahren  )



Uter schrieb:


> Nebengeräusche hört man bei den Drehzahlen idR eh nicht mehr (wie ruyven schon schrieb), das Problem sind höchstens Vibrationen, die Masse des Radis sollte die aber auch in Grenzen halten. Das Problem bei den Empfehlungen ist, dass viele denken: "Ich tausch einfach die Lüfter gegen leisere Modelle aus, dann hab ich den Hauptnachteil der Kompaktkühlungen behoben." Klar kühlen auch langsamere Lüfter ausreichend, die Leistung sinkt aber trotzdem merklich und die Kosten steigen. Mit anderen Worten: Die Vorteile gegenüber einem Luftkühler werden kleiner und die Nachteile größer, das muss man mMn dazu sagen.



Das kann ich alles so unterschreiben ^^ Komapktwakues haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber eben in Gehäusen wo es aus Platzgründen schlichtweg nicht möglich ist, einen 1Kg Kolloss Ala Genesis unterzubringen. Andere Möglichkeit sind auch LanPcs^^
Wenn man Platz hat, ist ja nix gegen einen Silver Arrow, Genesis, PL-Tipp Scythe Mine 2 einzuwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Also wenn es nicht Schraubtüllen sind die mit einer Schelle fixiert werden, sehe ich es recht unproblematisch.(Selbst Tüllen Nutzer beschreiben diese, als Extrem dicht ^^ Ich würde es aber trodem nicht riskieren)
> Ich kann leider nicht von einer extrem langen Langzeiterfahrung sprechen(bisschen mehr als ein Jahr), aber zb meine 11/8 Schläuche mit überwurf Mutter (fest verschraubt /Dichtungsring gut angefeuchtet)
> sind wirklich bomben dicht. Vorallem bei 90 Grad-Winkeln muss man vorsichtig walten lassen. (Bin da leider schon offt eingefahren  )



Bei (drehbaren) Winkeln ist das auch nur ein Problem der Fertigungsqualität - und die sollte man als Hersteller ja wohl im Griff haben.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei (drehbaren) Winkeln ist das auch nur ein Problem der Fertigungsqualität - und die sollte man als Hersteller ja wohl im Griff haben.


 
Sag das bitte Alphacool (90 Grad Winkel), nach dem Fiasko mit den non name Winkeln von Aquatuning, habe ich mir dann Ersatzwinkel - eben von Alphacool gekauft. Von drei Winkeln waren zwei undicht. Man merkt wie miserabel die Fertigungsquallität bei diesen ist,  die undichten Stellen sind genau dort wo ein Materialfehler ist (Es drückt ,das Wasser durch den Cromeanstrich seitwärts raus). In zukunft kauft ich einfach hochwertige Winkel zb Bitspower


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

 Von der Marke hängt das nicht zwingend ab. Meine 4-5 Winkel sind alle no-name (von dem Typ, den es früher quasi ausschließlich gab - der Sockel entspricht weitesgehend denen hier, der drehbare Teil zieht sich also bis ans untere Ende des Gewindes) und davon hat kein einziger jeh Probleme gemacht. Umgekehrt können halt auch hübsch beschichte Exemplare mit extra Aufpreis für den Markennamen undicht sein - shit happens. Für den Verbraucher ist es leider kaum möglich, da zu Unterscheiden, aber für Coolermaster sollte es ja wohl kein Thema sein, sich einen genauen Überblick über den Markt zu verschaffen.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von der Marke hängt das nicht zwingend ab. Meine 4-5 Winkel sind alle no-name (von dem Typ, den es früher quasi ausschließlich gab - der Sockel entspricht weitesgehend denen hier, der drehbare Teil zieht sich also bis ans untere Ende des Gewindes) und davon hat kein einziger jeh Probleme gemacht. Umgekehrt können halt auch hübsch beschichte Exemplare mit extra Aufpreis für den Markennamen undicht sein - shit happens. Für den Verbraucher ist es leider kaum möglich, da zu Unterscheiden, aber für Coolermaster sollte es ja wohl kein Thema sein, sich einen genauen Überblick über den Markt zu verschaffen.


 
Sicher kann auch ein "Marken" Winkel undicht sein. M.m nach kann man recht effektiv die Spreu vom Weizn trennen, in dem man jeden Winkel auf Dichtheit testet. Nur das würde Zeit und wiederum einen automatischen Industrieroboter erfordern(wahlweise ein/zwei - billige Arbeiter im Billiglohnland CHINA  ). Solche Firmen arbeit ja nach dem Gewinnmaximierungsprinzip, somit nimmt man einfach einen gewissen % Satz als defekt hin ^^ 

Das waren die Ersten 90Grad Winkel - Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/8 90 drehbar - gerndelt - silver 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtlle G1/8 90 drehbar - gerndelt - silver 62268

Alphacool - Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 90 drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 90 drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome 64230

Aber wie immer kann man pech haben, schlechte charge usw. Jedoch wäre alles leider vermeidbar^^ (TQM ^^)
Zb bei den no name Winkeln, kauft man sich halt ein paar mehr, somit kann man Ausschuss gleich mit einplannen


----------



## dragonlort (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Irgend was stimmt mit mein H100 nicht habe immmer in idl ca 32/35 crad gehabt auf stufe 1 jetzt seid ca 3 woche immer auf 40/41 crad egal wie warm es ist.
Es hatt alles nachdem ich noch 2 lüfter dran montiert habe, habe die 1x
und die 3x mal dran.
Woran liegt das? ist die wieder defekt?

Edit: habe jetzt den h100 auf stufe 3 gesetzt und die temps fallen kaum um 2 bis 3 crad nach 20 min
2te Edti: nach 40 min unter prime 95 48 crad was ich persönlich gut finde, was meint ihr?


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Auf die Idle-Temps würd ich mich nicht verlassen, da sollen die Temperaturfühler sowieso ziemlich danben liegen. 
48°C sind wenns stimmt auf jeden Fall n Top Wert


----------



## dragonlort (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ja aber es muß doch ein grund geben warum auf einmal die temps nach 2 extra lüfter einbau um fast 10°C gestigen sind.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juli 2012)

Saugst du vielleicht durch die stärkere Luftverwirbelung die warme Luft der Graka an und hast dieses mit den anderen Lüftern nicht getan?


----------



## dragonlort (30. Juli 2012)

Also die unteren lüfter pusten auf den radi und die ober pusten aus  dem gehäuse.

habe noch mal prime 95 geh macht und diesmal auf stufe 1 und die temps liegen bei 50/51°C das ist auch noch gut, aber warum in IDL so hoch?
achso hatte vorher den takt auf 4.2GHZ  war auf idl wie oben schon gesagt 32/35°C und jetzt habe ich ihn seid paar tagen auf standarkt Takt 3.2 temps die selben.
Habe mal 2 bilder geh macht unter last und Idl 
Vieleicht werdet ihr schlau.
Mir ist aufgefallen das bei den programm Speccy die temps für das MB 51°C liegen aber bei den anderen Temps Programme nur 33°C 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eftilon (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe neulich das gehäuse und MB gewechselt und beim neuen scheint mir das der Lüfter meiner H60 etwas zu laut ist nach meinen geschmackt. Zuvor war sie in ein kleines Mini-itx Gehäuse verbaut (etwa 1 Jahr lang) und sie hatte sich nie bemerkbar gemacht. Ich habe sie momentan auf ca 1000 upm, ab dann macht er sich merklich und nervig bemerkbar.

Ich habe einen 2500K und möchte bald auf 4,5Ghz übertakten, da brauche ich mehr leistung aber wenn ich den Lüfter aufdrehe wird es nach meinen geschmack zu laut (die pumpe stört mich nicht, sie läuft permanent auf hochturen).


Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Corsair SP120 High Performance ? Sie scheint nen zemlich grossen Druck zu machen. Oder gibt es alternativen an die ich nicht gedacht hab ?


Danke
Eftilon


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Also die unteren lüfter pusten auf den radi und die ober pusten aus  dem gehäuse.
> 
> habe noch mal prime 95 geh macht und diesmal auf stufe 1 und die temps liegen bei 50/51°C das ist auch noch gut, aber warum in IDL so hoch?
> achso hatte vorher den takt auf 4.2GHZ  war auf idl wie oben schon gesagt 32/35°C und jetzt habe ich ihn seid paar tagen auf standarkt Takt 3.2 temps die selben.
> ...



Leider sind die Cpu-Sensoren sehr ungenau, im Idell komplett zu vernachlässigen. Inwieweit der Tempbug vom X6er auf den Bulli zu übetragen ist, müsste man einmal überprüfen^^ Generell halte dich einmal an die Werte, von der Asus Software (Unter last) 

BSP zu Kerntemperaturen - Q6600/B3 @ 1,32vcore - IDEL @3gz will mir mein Coretemp, eine CORETEMPERATUR von 34 Grad, bei 28 Grad Umgebungstemperatur weiß machen. Die MB-Temperatur ist genau die Umgebungstemperatur ^^ Somit SENSOREN sind im IDEL leider nicht Aussagekräftig


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok danke dann brauch mir ja doch keine sorgen machen das was defekt ist, ist aber doch schon komisch das er jetzt soviel anzeigt.


----------



## Uter (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Eftilon schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Corsair SP120 High Performance ? Sie scheint nen zemlich grossen Druck zu machen. Oder gibt es alternativen an die ich nicht gedacht hab ?


 Siehe Startpost.
Die Corsair haben v.a. keinen komplett abschließenden Rahmen und eine sehr große Nabe. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihren Preis wert sind.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Eftilon schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Ich habe neulich das gehäuse und MB gewechselt und beim neuen scheint mir das der Lüfter meiner H60 etwas zu laut ist nach meinen geschmackt. Zuvor war sie in ein kleines Mini-itx Gehäuse verbaut (etwa 1 Jahr lang) und sie hatte sich nie bemerkbar gemacht. Ich habe sie momentan auf ca 1000 upm, ab dann macht er sich merklich und nervig bemerkbar.
> 
> Ich habe einen 2500K und möchte bald auf 4,5Ghz übertakten, da brauche ich mehr leistung aber wenn ich den Lüfter aufdrehe wird es nach meinen geschmack zu laut (die pumpe stört mich nicht, sie läuft permanent auf hochturen).



Was du willst nennt man Perpetuum mobile 
 Na, spaß beiseite denk mal logisch nach, du willst weniger RPM und höheren Druck, weniger DB und eine höhere Fördermenge ^^ Das kann nicht funktionieren.



Eftilon schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Corsair SP120 High Performance ? Sie scheint nen zemlich grossen Druck zu machen. Oder gibt es alternativen an die ich nicht gedacht hab ?
> 
> 
> Danke
> Eftilon



Also 35 DB ist net ohne wenn dir schon ein 120er auf 1000rpm zu "laut" ist, dann nimm mal von denen Abstand. Weiters ist nirgends über die Lager etwas angeführt. Inweit sind diese regelbar ? 

Mein Tipp für alle MINI WAKUES --> *Noiseblocker**BlackSilentPro PLPS
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ksilentpro-plps-der-schwarze-schneesturm.html


----------



## MegGalvtron (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Beim H100 wo auf den Sockel kommt ist ein 3-Pin Anschlusskabel, dieser kommt auf den CPU Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard ? Ist in der Anleitung leider nirgends erwähnt


----------



## JackOnell (1. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:
			
		

> Beim H100 wo auf den Sockel kommt ist ein 3-Pin Anschlusskabel, dieser kommt auf den CPU Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard ? Ist in der Anleitung leider nirgends erwähnt



Erklär mal genauer dein Problem!
Oder was möchtest du wissen zur h100 ?
Die H100 hat selber 2   3-pin Abschlüsse für die Lüfter, die man aber auch auf dem Board mittels y Adapter aufstecken kann.
Oder meinst du das Kabel der pumpe ? Welches unbedingt am nt angeschlossen werden muss damit sie gleichbleibend mit Spannung versorgte wird


----------



## MegGalvtron (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genau meine das Kabel an der Pumpe, dort hat es ja en Art Molex für mit dem Netzteil und parallel noch ein 3-pin Anschluss, welches wird nun benötigt u wo angeschlossen ?

Die 2 Lüftern habe ich direkt mit der Pumpe angeschlossen, ok ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das 3 pin ist afaik zur Ausgabe eines Drehzahlsignals ans Mainboard.


----------



## MegGalvtron (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also muss beides angeschlossen werden ? Der Molex ans Netzteil und der 3-pin an den CPU Lüfter am Mainboard ? Komischerweise sieht man in den Videos nur jenachdem wird nur einer angeschlossen


----------



## hambam (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir einer sagen ob sich die H60 lohnt? Hab leider den riesen Vengeance Ram und deswegen kommt natürlich eine kompakte Wakü ganz gut. Leg nicht soviel Wert auf Lärm, mehr auf Leistung. Passt die in ein Zalman Z11 und welche Lüfter sollte man anstatt des Standardlüfters nehmen?


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



hambam schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob sich die H60 lohnt? Hab leider den riesen Vengeance Ram und deswegen kommt natürlich eine kompakte Wakü ganz gut. Leg nicht soviel Wert auf Lärm, mehr auf Leistung. Passt die in ein Zalman Z11 und welche Lüfter sollte man anstatt des Standardlüfters nehmen?


 
Wenn ich die Bilder auf der Hersteller-Hp richtig deute, dann müsste im obigen Deckel ein 240er passn (Schau aber ob es mounting holes gibt )
Zur H60 --> Ausmessen


----------



## hambam (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder auf der Hersteller-Hp richtig deute, dann müsste im obigen Deckel ein 240er passn (Schau aber ob es mounting holes gibt )
> Zur H60 --> Ausmessen


 
Du meinst, das da eventuell eine H100 reinpasst?
Ja ok ich denke die H60 wird kein Problem sein...


----------



## JackOnell (1. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss beides angeschlossen werden ? Der Molex ans Netzteil und der 3-pin an den CPU Lüfter am Mainboard ? Komischerweise sieht man in den Videos nur jenachdem wird nur einer angeschlossen



Wie schon gesagt schließe die pumpe direkt ans Netzteil an, um hier eine konstante StromVersorgung zu schaffen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



hambam schrieb:


> Du meinst, das da eventuell eine H100 reinpasst?
> Ja ok ich denke die H60 wird kein Problem sein...


 
Laut den HP Bildern passn 2 x 120er Lüfis oben, wenn es entsprechende Löcher für einen 240er gibt.Anschließend muss man nur noch abmessen,  wie viel Platz von MB bis zum obigen Deckel herrscht.

M.n nach gibts bei dir 2 Varianten:
Die mini Wakue Variante - Wartungsfrei mit ihren Vor und Nachteilen oder-

Die "Eisberg" Variante. Eine "richtige" Wakue(erweiterbar). Ob du dir das zutraust musst du selber wissen. Ich finde ein Richtige Wakue besser, auch die bald kommende Eisberg, ist mit den zwei verschiedenen Varianten 120er /240er recht kompackt.(Preislich auch in der Nähe von der H100)

INFOS:
Feature: Exklusiv-Preview: Cooler Master Eisberg Kühler | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/211576-cooler-master-eisberg-2.html


----------



## hambam (1. August 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut den HP Bildern passn 2 x 120er Lüfis oben, wenn es entsprechende Löcher für einen 240er gibt.Anschließend muss man nur noch abmessen,  wie viel Platz von MB bis zum obigen Deckel herrscht.
> 
> M.n nach gibts bei dir 2 Varianten:
> Die mini Wakue Variante - Wartungsfrei mit ihren Vor und Nachteilen oder-
> ...



Also ne richtige Wakü ist erstmal nix für mich! 
Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, das obere Teil bietet Montagelöcher für 120er und 140er Lüfter. Braucht ein 240er Radiator spezielle Löcher? Und wenn ja gibt es irgendwelche Miditower die mit der H100 kompatibel sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

240er Radiatoren brauchen Löcher, die für zwei direkt aneinander angrenzende Lüfter geeignet sind (viele Gehäuse lassen leider 5 bis 15 mm Abstand dazwischen - aber dann kann man die Öffnung nach bohren neuer Haltelöcher trotzdem gut nutzen) und die in Längsrichtung nicht direkt an irgend einer Wand, Strebe oder ähnlichem Enden (der Radiator hat halt noch Kammern an beiden Enden und hört nicht nach 240 mm schlagartig auf, wie zwei Lüfter)


----------



## hambam (2. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das wird nix mit der H100 im Z11. Ich verkauf das an Kollegen und kauf mir hier außem Forum ein CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced. Da passt die H100 ja locker rein und ich lass mir noch die Option für ne richtige Wakü offen!
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe


----------



## MegGalvtron (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

3-pin anschluss nicht ?


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:
			
		

> 3-pin anschluss nicht ?



Den brauchst du nicht verbinde einfach den molex mit dem Netzteil.
Was du überlegen könntest, wäre die beiden Lüfter mit nem y-adapter auf dem Board anzuschließen welches mit Sicherheit leiser ist.
Das kostet auch keine kühlleistung wird nur besser geregelt.


----------



## MegGalvtron (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok nur der Molex, ich habe den Radiator mit Noiseblocker PLPS ersetzt und direkt an der Pumpe. Werden diese den nicht von der Pumpe geregelt ?

Mein Board meldet jetzt CPU Fan Error da dort jetzt kein Kabel mehr angeschlossen ist !


----------



## JackOnell (4. August 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:
			
		

> Ok nur der Molex, ich habe den Radiator mit Noiseblocker PLPS ersetzt und direkt an der Pumpe. Werden diese den nicht von der Pumpe geregelt ?
> 
> Mein Board meldet jetzt CPU Fan Error da dort jetzt kein Kabel mehr angeschlossen ist !



Die H100 kann die Lüfter nur in 3 Stufen regeln, und dafür musst du auf den Knopf der pumpe drücken.
Die h100 zeigt mittels 1,2 oder 3 LEDs an welche Drehzahl eingestellt ist.
Ich persönlich empfand allerdings kein Unterschied zwischen zwischen den 3 stufen, weshalb ich sie beide am CPU Fan abgeschlossen hab.
Mein Board steuert die Lüfter perfekt, und sind So kaum hörbar, selbst mit oc und hoher Spannung regelt das Board perfekt.


----------



## dragonlort (4. August 2012)

Ich habe gestern mein win7 neu drauf gepackt und habe mal wegen meine temps geschaut die waren auf einmal wieder bei 36crad aber sobal ich was mache egal was sind sie in sec schnelle wieder bei 40crad und wen ich nix mache gehen sie wieder runter.das ist aber nicht normal oder?


----------



## RainbowCrash (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich muss zugeben ich bin von meiner H70 enttäuscht  Der Matterhorn liefert sowohl mit den Wingboost als auch den Noiseblockern im Push-Pull bessere Temperaturen, wenn auch nur im Bereich von 3-5°C


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mein win7 neu drauf gepackt und habe mal wegen meine temps geschaut die waren auf einmal wieder bei 36crad aber sobal ich was mache egal was sind sie in sec schnelle wieder bei 40crad und wen ich nix mache gehen sie wieder runter.das ist aber nicht normal oder?


 

Doch, es ist normal, dass sich CPUs erwärmen, wenn sie was zu tun haben.


----------



## dragonlort (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ja das sie sich erwärmen ist ja klar aber in ca 2 sec um 5/6 crad? habe noch nie gesehn bei mir oder halt drauf geachtet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Weiß nicht, wie es bei AMD ist - aber ich (QX9650) komme auf ähnliche Werte. So ein DIE hat halt keine hohe Wärmekapazität und heizt sich sehr schnell bis auf die Temperatur auf, bei der die Wärmeleitung so stark wird, dass ich ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Wärmeproduktion und Wärmeableitung in den Kühlerboden einstellt.
(das erreichen des zweiten Gleichgewichtspunktes, zwischen Wärmeeintrag in den Boden des Kühlers und Abfuhr der Wärme an die Umgebungsluft, kann wesentlich länger dauern, so dass die CPU-Temperatur noch einige Zeit lang deutlich langsamer steigt. Denn da spielt dann die Wärmekapazität des ganzen Kühlsystems eine Rolle. Bei einer Kompaktkühlung würde ich mal auf 5 bis 20 Minuten tippen. Bei meinem großen Passivsystem sind es 2-3 Stunden  )


----------



## thebeast1984 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



hambam schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob sich die H60 lohnt? Hab leider den riesen Vengeance Ram und deswegen kommt natürlich eine kompakte Wakü ganz gut. Leg nicht soviel Wert auf Lärm, mehr auf Leistung. Passt die in ein Zalman Z11 und welche Lüfter sollte man anstatt des Standardlüfters nehmen?


 

habe die H60, sie kühlt meinen 3770k (4,1ghz) und läuft echt gut. den lüfter habe ich aber gegen einen noiseblocker ausgetauscht da dieser bei 1400u/min also 12v sehr leise ist. bei diesen kühlern ist ein lüfter mit viel durchsatz immer besser aber manche sind halt laut wie sau. meine pumpe hat nur auf 12v gerattert, was sehr nervt deshalb habe ich eine diode eingebaut um die spannung auf 11,31 V zu senken und nun ist sie nicht mehr hörbar. und die kühlleistung verändert das garnicht da man ja nur von 4400u/min auf vielleicht 4100u/min runter geht. 
das schöne an diesen lösungen ist das man nicht auf den platz um den prozesseor sockel achten muss da der kühlkörper nicht mächtig ist.

mit den richtigen schrauben kann man auch einen 2. lüfter anbauen das soll nochmal 2-3 grad bringen. wichtig ist nur das die wärme wieder auf dem gehäuse kommt, also lüfter im deckel oder wie bei mir das Netzteil oben und löcher  wo die luft weg kann. Da der lüfter vor dem radiator ja luft von aussen ansaugen soll.

@
*dragonlort*
ist bei mir auch so das die temps sich stark verändern, wenn ich prime starte geht es in sekunden auf 55 - 60° und wenn ich es abschalte geht es sofort wieder auf 35 - 40°. bei speielen auch so das es mal 55° sind und eine sek. später wieder 45°. ich denke das liegt am bei mir an der h60 da der kühlkörper recht klein (in der masse gesehen) im vergleich zu einem rießen towerkühler der 700g wiegt. dafür braucht der aber auch wieder länger um die temp abzubauen. wasser leitet da halt viel schneller die wärme wieder weg als ein kupferblock.

des weiteren takten die heutigen cpus sich ja dauernt hin und her mal 1,6gz dann wieder 4,1ghz dann wieder 2,2ghz usw. klar das da dauernd andere temps anliegen. und da reagiert halt eine "wasserkühlung" schneller als ein träger luftkühler. früher sind die ja nur von min und max takt gesprungen.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



thebeast1984 schrieb:


> habe die H60, sie kühlt meinen 3770k (4,1ghz) und läuft echt gut. den lüfter habe ich aber gegen einen noiseblocker ausgetauscht da dieser bei 1400u/min also 12v sehr leise ist. bei diesen kühlern ist ein lüfter mit viel durchsatz immer besser aber manche sind halt laut wie sau.


 
Es gibt zwei gute Lüfis eben den NB-PLS(PWM) oder den nanox mit 1600rpm/PWM. Beide Lüfis verfügen über sehr gute Lager. Das wichtigste beim Nanox, liegt in dem extrem gute Drehzahlbereich und der recht niedrigen Anlaufspannung.



thebeast1984 schrieb:


> Meine pumpe hat nur auf 12v gerattert, was sehr nervt deshalb habe ich eine diode eingebaut um die spannung auf 11,31 V zu senken und nun ist sie nicht mehr hörbar. und die kühlleistung verändert das garnicht da man ja nur von 4400u/min auf vielleicht 4100u/min runter geht.



Was für Pumpen verbaut Corsair, dass diese bei vollen 12volt zum Rattern beginnen ? Wenn dies bei einer Reduktion von 0,7 Volt nicht mehr auftritt, ist die Pumpe entweder Defekt oder sie ist generell nicht für 12 volt ausgelegt. Eine weiter Möglichkeit wäre, dass manche MBs keine konstanten 12 Volt liefern. Somit kommt es kurzzeitig zu einer minimalen Spannungserhöhung.(0.1 Volt bereich) .....

In jedem Fall würde ich, die H100/H60 usw einschickn.(Solange noch Garantie drauf ist ^^)



thebeast1984 schrieb:


> *dragonlort*
> ist  bei mir auch so das die temps sich stark verändern, wenn ich prime  starte geht es in sekunden auf 55 - 60° und wenn ich es abschalte geht  es sofort wieder auf 35 - 40°. bei speielen auch so das es mal 55° sind  und eine sek. später wieder 45°. ich denke das liegt am bei mir an der  h60 da der kühlkörper recht klein (in der masse gesehen) im vergleich zu  einem rießen towerkühler der 700g wiegt. dafür braucht der aber auch  wieder länger um die temp abzubauen. wasser leitet da halt viel  schneller die wärme wieder weg als ein kupferblock.
> 
> des weiteren  takten die heutigen cpus sich ja dauernt hin und her mal 1,6gz dann  wieder 4,1ghz dann wieder 2,2ghz usw. klar das da dauernd andere temps  anliegen. und da reagiert halt eine "wasserkühlung" schneller als ein  träger luftkühler. früher sind die ja nur von min und max takt  gesprungen.



Idelwert = EXTREM UNGENAU
Einfach auf die Lasttemps achten


----------



## thebeast1984 (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

habe schon 2 mal versucht einen RMA bei für die pumpe zu starten aber habe keine antwort bekommen.
im moment ist mir das zwar egal da die reduktion um 0,7v keine einbußen bringt mein NT liefert 12.08V hatte die pumpe daran auch schon angeschlossen und es war das gleiche rattern. habe die dann testweise über die mainboard lüftersteuerung gesteuert und fest gestellt das es nicht viel braucht das sie leise ist. die diode ist aber besser da diese ja ungeregelt ist und immer 11,31V "liefert".

vielleicht machen die 0,1-0,2V echt so viel aus bei den pumpen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

@ thebeast1984

Ja, die unter 12 Volt spannung bringt echt was.
Ich selber habe die H100 und eine Mechanische Lüftersteuerung an die H100 Angeschlossen.
Wenn ich die volle Spannung lasse, rattert die Pumpe ein bisschen.
Drossel ich die Spannung, ist die Pumpe ab einer bestimmten Spannung leise.

Ich selber finde die Kühlleistung der H100 echt nicht schlecht,
aber Corsair sollte sich dem Pumpen Problem echt mal annehmen!!!


----------



## thebeast1984 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

die kühlleistung und die lautstärme (wenn die pumpe passt) ist echt top da brauchen die sich nicht hinter einem lüftkühler verstecken und die kosten im falle der h 60 oft fast das gleiche. habe gestern die wärmeleitpaste getauscht gegen die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra und das bringt doch nochmal 3-5° bei mir.  die corsair war nicht so das wahre aber auch nicht ganz schlecht.


----------



## dragonlort (9. August 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> @ thebeast1984
> 
> ...



wie hoch sind deine temps in idl und unter last?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also im leerlauf, sind die Temps (ausgelesen per Aida64, Corsair Software, Coretemp, und Speedfan) liegen bei...

MB: 30 grad.
CPU: 25-27 grad.
GPU: 26-28 grad.

Wenn ich BF3 Zocke (MP), liegen die Temps bei...

MB: 35-37 grad.
CPU: 36-38 grad.
GPU: 52-54 grad.

Raum Temp 22 grad.

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich nun das Raidmax Sirius case habe, welches vom Airflow meinerseits noch angepasst wurde.
Die H100 ist oben im case eingebaut neben dem NT.
Lüfter sind die standart Lüfter.

Im case an sich sind hinten zwei doppelt laufende Lüfter 120mm.
Seitenteil, war nen kleiner 80mm, der gegen einen großen 240er Lüfter ersetzt wurde.
Front sitzt ein 120er Lüfter.

Die H100 ist bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf stufe eins am laufen.
Also die H100 steuert die H100 Lüfter.

Ggf. kann ich Fotos von machen, und von den Progs, wenns BF3 ne zeitlang läuft...


----------



## thebeast1984 (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> wie hoch sind deine temps in idl und unter last?


 
also die Idle temps sind so 29-34° unter last bei prime gehen sie bis 70° (die anderen kerne sind kühler) hoch nach 30min. aber das was prime macht habe ich in spielen ja nie da sind es so max. 55-64° je nach auslastung.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Prime95 ist max 57 grad.
Das kann stunden lang laufen, ohne das es die 60er marke durchbricht.

Klar kommts auch auf die Raumtemps. an, wenn sich meine Dachgeschoss wohnung mal bei 33-35 frad draußen dann auf 26 grad erwärmt,
sehen die Temps auch anders aus.
Aber angemessen mehr zur Raumtemp.


----------



## dragonlort (9. August 2012)

also stimmt ja was mit mein h100 nicht hatte nämlich fast die gleich temps wie ihr bis ich die 2neuen lüfter dran montiert habe.
Werde heute neue Paste drauf hauen vorher mit Alkohol pads säubern.


----------



## thebeast1984 (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

die standard paste ist meiner meinung zu dünn und kann die unebenheiten nicht ausgeleichen. sonst würde die neue paste bei mir nicht so gut funktionieren auch wenn das auftragen der flüssigmetallpaste kein wirklicher spaß ist


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> @ thebeast1984
> 
> ...



Das scheint aber nicht bei allen pumpen problematisch zu sein, denn meine läuft ratterlos auf 12 Volt


----------



## thebeast1984 (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

schon klar aber bei vielen ist es leider so und ich hatte das "glück" eine solche zu treffen. kannst dich glücklich schätzen


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So habe mal vor 2 tagen neue paste drauf gehauen mx2  aber keine besserung immer noch die selben temps. woran kann es noch liegen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. August 2012)

Du hast doch grad gesagt das du andere Lüfter drauf gemacht hast, also vielleicht daran?


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ja aber sollte die temps sich nicht verbessern und nicht verschlechtern?


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

welche lüfter hast du genommen?

vielleicht haben die einfach weniger durchsatz, oder statischen Druck?


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

schau auf seite 95 post 946


----------



## Replikator84 (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, ich habe zum ausprobieren eine CPu Wasserkühlung Antec h2o 920. 
Nun wollte ich diese in mein Corsair 600t Gehäuse bauen und hab  festgestellt dass die mitgelieferten schrauben zu kurz sind um den  kühler plus radiator hinten am gehäuse zu montieren.... was mach ich  nun? was für schrauben brauch ich da?

hat wer das gleiche problem schonmal gehabt? oder ein ähnliches? 

danke, grüsse,


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wie lang sind deine schrauben?
kannst welche von den nehmen die unteren nicht sind zu klein^^ denke mal das du 30 länge hast nimt die 35 oder 40


----------



## Replikator84 (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

jo, genau hab 30er.... na toll, die sind einfach zu kurz, weil beim corsair600t ned ganz flach is, da wo man den lüfter ranschraubt.... danke


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

kannst du ungefähr sagen wie lang du extra brauchst?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Liegen nicht zusätzlich kurze Schrauben bei? Dann könnstest du bei Lüftern mit seitlich offenem Rahmen den Lüfter durch die unteren Löcher damit auf den Radiator schrauben und dann mit beliebigen anderen Schrauben mit den oberen ans Gehäuse. (ist zwar umständlich, aber du musst nicht extra bestellen)


----------



## hambam (17. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welche Lüfter würdet ihr mir für ne Antec H2O 920 empfehlen? Dachte an die Cougar Vortex oder Corsair SP Series, ansonsten halt Noiseblocker. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Noiseblocker PLPS


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2012)

Vllt sollte man den startpost dramatisch abändern und als erstes eine LüfterEmpfehlung schreiben, allerdings wäre der thread wahrscheinlich sofort tot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab die Frage mal an die Spitze der FAQ verschoben, aber ob es hilft...


----------



## hambam (18. August 2012)

Eure Meinung ist gefragt: Kaum genutzte Antec h2o 920 oder fast 2 Jahre alter H70? Natürlich bekomm ich die H70 etwas billiger...
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## butzler (18. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

habe mir zum Testen eine H 100 bestellt und die Pumpe heute unter Strom gesetzt - der blanke Horror, lauter als alle Lüfter in meinem Rechner zusammen.
Die Pumpe dreht bei 12V etwas über 2000 RPM. Wenn ich sie mit meiner Lüftersteuerung auf etwa 1550 RPM runterregle, höre ich die Pumpe nur noch, wenn ich mein Ohr direkt dranhalte. So wäre es echt traumhaft. 
Als Lüfter hab ich die *Nanoxia FX EVO 120mm PWM 1500* ausgesucht.
Meine Frage an Euch: Kann ich die Pumpe dauerhaft mit der reduzierten Spannung laufen lassen ? Mindert das die Kühlleistung ? Wird die Lebensdauer verkürzt ?
Danke für Eure Antworten.

mad

edit  -  ist jetzt egal, das ist mir echt zu blöd mit der Ratterpumpe, geht zurück das Teil und das Überlegen geht weiter, ob vollwertige Wakü oder Lukü. Dieser Kompaktwakü-Kompromiss ist für mich jetzt ad acta, nach H 70 und H 100 bin ich echt bedient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



hambam schrieb:


> Eure Meinung ist gefragt: Kaum genutzte Antec h2o 920 oder fast 2 Jahre alter H70? Natürlich bekomm ich die H70 etwas billiger...
> Danke schonmal im voraus!



Wieviel billiger wäre die Frage. Gerade in Anbetracht der häufiger kritisierten Pumpen sind 2 Jahre Nutzung schon ein gewichtiger Mallus und die H2O 920 ist schon neu vs. neu die einen Tick bessere Wahl. 
Aber wenn wir hier von 30 € vs. 80 € reden, liegt die H70 natürlich trotzdem vorn 




mad-67 schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Euch: Kann ich die Pumpe dauerhaft mit der reduzierten Spannung laufen lassen ? Mindert das die Kühlleistung ? Wird die Lebensdauer verkürzt ?
> Danke für Eure Antworten.



Die Kühlleistung würde sich ein bißchen vermindern (wieviel, musst du messen - überhitzen wird nichts), bei der Lebensdauer würde ich mir @1500 rpm noch keine Sorgen machen. Zwar ist davon auszugehen, dass das Pumpenlager unterhalb einer gewissen Drehzahl keinen stabilen Schmierfilm mehr zustande bringt, aber in Anbetracht der gut schmierenden Füllung und der geringen Belastung, würde ich den Punkt eher bei wenigen 100 rpm erwarten. Vielleicht kann Vjoe2max da eine bessere Einschätzung geben.



> edit  -  ist jetzt egal, das ist mir echt zu blöd mit der Ratterpumpe, geht zurück das Teil und das Überlegen geht weiter, ob vollwertige Wakü oder Lukü. Dieser Kompaktwakü-Kompromiss ist für mich jetzt ad acta, nach H 70 und H 100 bin ich echt bedient.


 
Tjo - silent ist halt nicht deren primäres Ziel.


----------



## VJoe2max (19. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung würde sich ein bißchen  vermindern (wieviel, musst du messen - überhitzen wird nichts), bei der  Lebensdauer würde ich mir @1500 rpm noch keine Sorgen machen. Zwar ist  davon auszugehen, dass das Pumpenlager unterhalb einer gewissen Drehzahl  keinen stabilen Schmierfilm mehr zustande bringt, aber in Anbetracht  der gut schmierenden Füllung und der geringen Belastung, würde ich den  Punkt eher bei wenigen 100 rpm erwarten. Vielleicht kann Vjoe2max da  eine bessere Einschätzung geben.



Sorry, da kann ich nichts zu sagen. Kenne die Lagerung der Kompakt-Wakü Pumpen nicht. Der üblichen Geräuschkulisse nach halten die meisten wahrscheinlich so oder so nicht fürchterlich lang .


----------



## butzler (21. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

ich habe die H 100 jetzt seit zwei Tagen in Betrieb, die Pumpe läuft nun mit ca. 1900 RPM und ist nicht lauter als meine HDD (die in einem Scythe Himuro auf dem mit Dämmmatten ausgelegten Gehäuseboden ruht !!). Also nach anfänglichem Schock ist die Pumpe nun wirklich flüsterleise, sie braucht wohl wirklich etwas Zeit zum Einlaufen und eine leichte Verringerung der Spannung.
Die Kühlleistung ist im Vergleich zu Macho und True Spirit 140, die vorher verbaut waren, ein echter Fortschritt. Die Nanoxia mit bis zu 1500 RPM wären echt nicht nötig gewesen, selbst mit 1000 RPM bleibt das Sys bei Innentemps von 27°C locker unter 60° Tcore bei einer Stunde Prime95. Ich habe den Radi allerdings in der Front verbaut, so dass er Frischluft bekommt. Drei 140er in Heck und Deckel saugen dann die Warmluft nach draussen.
Momentan bin ich echt angetan von dem Teil, mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt und wie lange das Pümpchen hält. Macht auf jeden Fall mächtig Appetit auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung.

mad


----------



## dragonlort (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

und das past mit der länge der schläuche?
kannst du mal ein bild machen? bin gespannt wie das aussieht.

Frage wie macht man am besten den radi von h100 sauber? ich benutze zwar immer druck luft aber habe das gefühl das es nicht wirglich was bringt. Gibt es noch eine andere Alternative?


----------



## mwol (29. August 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

(Suche hat nix ergeben und ich habe den ganzen Beitrag jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand schnell ne Antwort geben.)
Ich habe vor mit einen 3570K zuzulegen und diesen auch zu köpfen. Wollte den IHS aber ursprünglich nicht mehr draufmachen (Bitte hier keine Diskusion über für und wider; eigentlich Frage unten)
Als Kühlung habe ich eine H80 vorgesehen.
Was mich im Moment noch stört ist der Anpressdruck bzw. den Weg den ich mit den Bolzen zum Verspannen der Pumpe zur Verfügung habe.
Wenn ich den IHS wegelasse habe ich dann noch genug Weg um die Pumpe auf den Die zu verspannen oder sitzen die Schrauben auf  bevor die Pumpe verspannt ist bzw. bleibt ein Spalt zwischen Die und Pumpe?? (-> Trotz fest gedrehter Schrauben wackelt sie lose herum)
Wenns schon ne Antwort gibt, Link reicht auch.
Danke für eure Hilfe
MWol


----------



## constantinosand (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

is es möglich die corsair h60 pumpe mit 5v zu betreiben?
denn hier steht
Test: Corsair H60 - das große XXL Review
dass bei 5v pumpenspannung der computer nich anging

würden 5v pumpenspannung für maximal zulässige cpu temperaturen reichen?
und zusätlich 5v lüfterspannung

momentan kühl ich meinne i5 661 1,352v mit 5v lüfterspannung auf 70grad core temp


----------



## GBoos (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Guten Abend,

sagt mal hat einer schon mal eine Loesung gefunden die ChillControl V Software der Antec H20 920 auch auf Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 zum Laufen zu bekommen? Auf Windows 7 laeuft alles super. Auf Win Server 2008 bekomme ich immer die Meldung das er keine Verbindung zum ChillContril Device bekommt. Wenn ich den Stecker aber vom USB Connector auf dem Board abziehe dann rennt das Ding los auf Maximal. Mach ihn wieder drauf dann geht er wieder auf Minimum. Auf Windows 7 gehts ja auch.

Hilfe waere super.

Danke.

Mike


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

corsair h60 pumpe mit 5v betreiben - möglich - ratsam ?

laut
Test: Corsair H60 - das große XXL Review
is eine pumpenspannung von 5v zwar beinahe unhörbar
doch unter hiesigen testbedingungen is der computer leider nich lauffähig

die 5v pumpenspannung interessieren mich, da ich stille wertschätze
kann es sein, dass mein cpu..

i5 661
4400 - 1600 mhz
1,36 - 1,10 volt
80° - 30° celsius core
dark rock advanced kühler
http://www.pc-max.de/sites/pc-max.de...bd9543d4b5.jpg
5 volt kühlerlüfter
95 - 20 watt

..trotz 5v pumpemspannung durch die h60 gut ersetzt werden kann?


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

5 Volt halte ich für zu niedrig, da diese doch sehr nah an den üblichen Startspannungen liegt. Ich beitreibe mehrere Kompaktkühlungen im Bereich von 7 Volt und kann diese nicht ausmachen, wenn der Rechner geschlossen auf dem Boden neben dem Schreibtisch steht. Versuch es doch lieber mal so - ist auch sicherer.


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich beitreibe mehrere Kompaktkühlungen im Bereich von 7 Volt und kann diese nicht ausmachen, wenn der Rechner geschlossen auf dem Boden neben dem Schreibtisch steht. Versuch es doch lieber mal so - ist auch sicherer.



mit "ausmachen" meinstu, dass du sie nich hören kannst?
welche deiner vielen pumpen is die leiseste, ises die h60?
is die h100 auch leise?


----------



## Klutten (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Am leisesten kommt mirdie Pumpe der H2O 920 im Rechner meiner Mutter vor, wo alles über die eigene Software auf "Silent" geregelt wird. Da kenne ich aber auch die Spannune nicht. Eine H60 oder H100 habe ich nicht mehr im Betrieb, nur noch zwei H70, und selbst die sind zwar irgendwie hörbar, aber auch nur dann, wenn man sich darauf konzentriert.


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wirklich?
ich dachte umso größer der radiator, desto mehr muss die pumpe hörbar leisten
und der 920 radiator is schon dick
http://store.antec.com/productimages/Originals/root/Kuhler_920_4.jpg


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

naja bei so nem winzigen kreislauf, selbst mit 240er (h100) radi wird nicht viel durchfluss wiederstand bestehen.
ich schätze mal das die pumpen auch nicht die wirklichen leistungswunder sind, aber ihre 50-60 Liter pro H schon schaffen werden und dadurch ähnlich wie bei echten Wakü´s durch nennenswerten mehrdurchfluss (60L/H +) nicht profitieren.

Die lautstärke der pumpen ist eher auf die billige komponentenwahl und die schlechte enktoplungsmöglichkeit der pumpe zurückzuführen. ^^


----------



## constantinosand (8. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> ich schätze mal das die pumpen auch nicht die wirklichen leistungswunder sind, aber ihre 50-60 Liter pro H schon schaffen werden und dadurch ähnlich wie bei echten Wakü´s durch nennenswerten mehrdurchfluss (60L/H +) nicht profitieren.



inwiefern könnte man von einem mehrdurchfluss profitieren?


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

wie gesagt.

alles an durchfluss bis 60L/H profitiert davon, da die fließgeschwindigkeit so schnell ist das Optimal viel wärme an das umgebungs Wasser vom Kühler abgegeben werden kann.
Ab rund  60L/H ---> und höher macht es dann aber keinen so großen unterschied mehr.#
Es ist dann wurscht ob du 150L/H oder 300L/H hast, die Temperaturdifferenz bei solchen fließgeschwindigkeiten ist im vergleich zu 60L/H nur sehr gering (meistens nicht mal mehr als 1 K unterschied).


----------



## capkin (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo jungs,


Ich habe mir ein PC bauen lassen und mit dem auch glücklich bis die Lüfter Geräusche. Mein Board ist Asus P9X79 pro und alles richtig angeshlossen, also von der Pumpe geht auf Netzteil, ein kabelige Stecker geht auf Asus Board auf CPU FAN, und 2 Corsair SP120 direkt an die Pumpe angesclossen. Im Bios zeigte mir CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit 2000 Rpm, aber wenn ich direkt den Knopf auf Pumpe klicke, egal Stufe 1, 2 oder 3 die Lüfter drehen volllast und alle Stecker sind richtig gesteckt, ich habe alle 4 Anschlüsse Probiert. Woran kann es liegen? Ist mein H100 defekt? Hat jemand Idee?​


----------



## constantinosand (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



capkin schrieb:


> Hallo jungs,
> 
> Ich habe mir ein PC bauen lassen und mit dem auch glücklich bis die Lüfter Geräusche. Mein Board ist Asus P9X79 pro und alles richtig angeshlossen, also von der Pumpe geht auf Netzteil, ein kabelige Stecker geht auf Asus Board auf CPU FAN, und 2 Corsair SP120 direkt an die Pumpe angesclossen. Im Bios zeigte mir CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit 2000 Rpm, aber wenn ich direkt den Knopf auf Pumpe klicke, egal Stufe 1, 2 oder 3 die Lüfter drehen volllast und alle Stecker sind richtig gesteckt, ich habe alle 4 Anschlüsse Probiert. Woran kann es liegen? Ist mein H100 defekt? Hat jemand Idee?​



falls du grammatikalisch leserlicher schreiben würdest könnte man dir auch eher helfen
oder wolltestu die disfunktion deines computers durch die disfunktion der grammatik implizit ausdrücken



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Es  ist dann wurscht ob du 150L/H oder 300L/H hast, die Temperaturdifferenz  bei solchen fließgeschwindigkeiten ist im vergleich zu 60L/H nur sehr  gering (meistens nicht mal mehr als 1 K unterschied).



danke
leider finde ich zb bezüglich der h60 auf der corsair seite keine daten zum durchfluss
geschweige denn vom durchfluss bei verschiedenen spannungen ala 5v 7v 12v

diese seite zumindest zeigt zwischen 12v und 7v eine tempdifferenz von ca 10grad
Test: Corsair H60 - das große XXL Review


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



constantinosand schrieb:


> falls du grammatikalisch leserlicher schreiben würdest könnte man dir auch eher helfen
> oder wolltestu die disfunktion deines computers durch die disfunktion der grammatik implizit ausdrücken


Groß- und Kleinschreibung, sowie Satzzeichen sind ebenfalls kein Fehler und eine "Disfunktion der Grammatik" ist eine etwas abstruse Wortschöpfung  



constantinosand schrieb:


> danke
> leider finde ich zb bezüglich der h60 auf der corsair seite keine daten zum durchfluss
> geschweige denn vom durchfluss bei verschiedenen spannungen ala 5v 7v 12v



Denk doch mal scharf nach woran es liegen könnte, dass es keine Durchflusswerte von Kompakt-Waküs mit versiegeltem Kreislauf gibt...



constantinosand schrieb:


> diese seite zumindest zeigt zwischen 12v und 7v eine tempdifferenz von ca 10grad
> Test: Corsair H60 - das große XXL Review


Vermutlich ist die Pumpe bereits bei 12V am Limit ihrer Möglichkeiten - die Kühlstruktur ist ja auch nicht gerade wenig restriktiv. Wenn der Durchfluss mutmaßlich schon bei 12V gering ist, kann es natürlich sein, dass der Kühler bei 7V langsam in den Bereich laminarer Strömung kommt. Vom Aufbau der Pumpe her, dürfte sie schon bei 12V nicht sonderlich viel Druck aufbauen, woraus bei bei der Kühlstruktur ein recht niedriger aber ausreichender Durchfluss resultieren kann. Die Pumpe sollte von Aufbau und Dimensionierung her vergleichbar mit der Alphacool DC-LT performen, welche bei so starker Spannungsabsenkung auch heftig einbricht. Eine Spannungsabsenkung um ganze 5V könnte also auch bei diesen Kompakt-Waküs zu einem Leistungseinbruch führen, wenn der Kühler nicht mehr brauchbar angeströmt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



constantinosand schrieb:


> wirklich?
> ich dachte umso größer der radiator, desto mehr muss die pumpe hörbar leisten
> und der 920 radiator is schon dick
> http://store.antec.com/productimages/Originals/root/Kuhler_920_4.jpg


 

Selbst bei so einfachen Kühlungen dürfte der Widerstand des Radiators im Vergleich zum Kühler gering sein - und ein dickerer Radiator hat (bei sonst gleichem Aufbau) sogar einen geringeren Widerstand. Schließlich sind die Rohre da höher und bieten somit einen größeren Querschnitt.


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Denk doch mal scharf nach woran es liegen könnte, dass es keine Durchflusswerte von Kompakt-Waküs mit versiegeltem Kreislauf gibt...


 
Er meinte aber ja anscheinend überhaupt die Pumpen...... und das ist sehr wohl möglich... ich würds ja machen wenn ich nen Durchflusssensor hätte, aber ich brauch keinen. also hab ich auch keinen  

Aber ansonsten hast du recht. Der Durchfluss nimmt, ich habs mal getestet, gefühlt stark überproportional ab bei Spannungreduktion.


----------



## JackOnell (14. September 2012)

capkin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo jungs,
> 
> Ich habe mir ein PC bauen lassen und mit dem auch glücklich bis die Lüfter Geräusche. Mein Board ist Asus P9X79 pro und alles richtig angeshlossen, also von der Pumpe geht auf Netzteil, ein kabelige Stecker geht auf Asus Board auf CPU FAN, und 2 Corsair SP120 direkt an die Pumpe angesclossen. Im Bios zeigte mir CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit 2000 Rpm, aber wenn ich direkt den Knopf auf Pumpe klicke, egal Stufe 1, 2 oder 3 die Lüfter drehen volllast und alle Stecker sind richtig gesteckt, ich habe alle 4 Anschlüsse Probiert. Woran kann es liegen? Ist mein H100 defekt? Hat jemand Idee?



Was im BIOS angezeigt wird ist die pumpe und die bleibt konstant, nur die Lüfter an der H100 werden durch das drücken des knopfes beeinflusst.
Einfach die pumpe direkt ab das nt anschließend und die Lüfter über das Board Steuern.


----------



## thebeast1984 (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Klutten schrieb:


> 5 Volt halte ich für zu niedrig, da diese doch sehr nah an den üblichen Startspannungen liegt. Ich beitreibe mehrere Kompaktkühlungen im Bereich von 7 Volt und kann diese nicht ausmachen, wenn der Rechner geschlossen auf dem Boden neben dem Schreibtisch steht. Versuch es doch lieber mal so - ist auch sicherer.


 

also bei mir wurden die werte bei den h60 sehr schnell sehr schlecht wenn man auf 7 v geht habe eine diode eingelötet um die spannung auf die  11,31V zu senken damit sie das rattern aufhört. nun ist sie sehr leise und die leistung ist die gleiche wie bei 12V


----------



## Interstate67 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich möchte gerne von CPU Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen , habe  aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung was Wasserkühlung angeht (muss mir hier  nochmal ne Anleitung im Forum suchen).Wollte für mein System 4,4 Ghz  i7-3770K im NZXT Phantom Big Tower auf MSI Z77-GD65 , entweder die  Corsair H100 oder H80 (wurden beide ja in PCGH 11/2011 getestet)  verwenden.Meine Frage nun , sind das Komplettsets und sind die für  Einsteiger geeignet?


----------



## dragonlort (19. September 2012)

Ich würde noch warten, auf den cooler master Eisberg. Müsste auch bald kommen der soll besser sein als corsair


----------



## Interstate67 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

und was kostet der und ist der auch einfach zu installieren?


----------



## dragonlort (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also so weit ich infos habe kommt er in 2 versionen einen 120mm und 240 mm Radi und wird wie der Corsair installiert.
Preise so wie mann sagt zwischen 100 und 120€


----------



## Interstate67 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In der aktuellen PCGH hat ja das System von Thermaltake am besten abgeschnitten (das Cooler Master hats ja nicht zum Resultat geschafft), kann man das Thermaltake vllt allen anderen vorziehen, das Corsair H100 System scheint ja sehr anfällig zu sein und da ich keine Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen habe , ziehe ich ein etwas zuverlässigeres System vor (sprich:eines wo auch ein 0 Ahnung Mensch merkt , wenn`s nicht korrekt läuft).
Dann habe ich in der PCGH gelesen , das leisere Lüfter auch schlechter wären (zumindest so begriffen), da die Kühlleistung nicht so gut ist.Meine Frage ist nun , gibt es nicht 120er Lüfter die gut kühlen (wegen der Übertaktung auf 4.6 Ghz) , aber trotzdem leise sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die TT hat auch nur am besten abgeschnitten, weil sie als einzige mit 240er Radi gemessen wurde. Besser als eine H100 muss sie deswegen nicht sein. Es gab in der Vergangenheit auch keinen pauschalen Vor- oder Nachteil von Cool-IT über Asetek.

Leise Lüfter mit viel Leistung gibt es nicht. Bewegte Luft macht nun einmal Lärm.
Was von beidem wichtiger ist, musst du dir selbst überlegen - wenn es um Lautstärke geht, sind Kompaktwaküs immer eine riskante Wahl, siehe auch die Verweise auf deutlich hörbare Pumpen in der PCGH.


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die TT hat auch nur am besten abgeschnitten, weil sie als einzige mit 240er Radi gemessen wurde. Besser als eine H100 muss sie deswegen nicht sein. Es gab in der Vergangenheit auch keinen pauschalen Vor- oder Nachteil von Cool-IT über Asetek.


Sind nicht beide von Asetek oder verwechsel ich die Hersteller?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leise Lüfter mit viel Leistung gibt es nicht. Bewegte Luft macht nun einmal Lärm.
> Was von beidem wichtiger ist, musst du dir selbst überlegen - wenn es um Lautstärke geht, sind Kompaktwaküs immer eine riskante Wahl, siehe auch die Verweise auf deutlich hörbare Pumpen in der PCGH.


 Ja, scheinbar ist die Pumpe der Eisberg auch recht laut. Kompaktkühlungen scheinen also weiterhin für den sehr leisen Betrieb ungeeignet zu sein.


----------



## Interstate67 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Lüfter Geräusche machen , ist mir schon klar , aber mir ging es eben darum den klotzigen True Spirit 140 CPU Kühler rauszuschmeissen und dann auch die anderen Gehäuselüfter abzustellen und eben nur noch die Grakalüfter und die Lüfter von der Wakü aktiv zu haben und gleichzeitig die CPU mit Hilfe der Wasserkühlung gut zu kühlen.Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind für mich eben besser , da ich mich erstmal mit dem System vertraut machen möchte und nicht gleich alles selber zusammenstellen kann (vom höheren Preis der Eigenbaulösungen mal ganz abgesehen , der ja so wie ich das sehe eher über 200€ liegt, was mir für den Einstieg als Laie einfach zu teuer ist)


----------



## scorpid (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe eine Corsair H100 in meinem Phantom 410 verbaut. Die beiden  standart Lüfter habe ich durch 2x Enermax TB Silence Lüfter getauscht.
Leider ist die Corsair H100 dennoch sehr laut, würde sogar soweit gehen  und sagen, dass der Lüfterwechsel keinen Unterschied macht 

Nun werden die Lüfter ja über die Pumpe gesteuert, welche 3 Profile enthält um die drehzahl der Lüfter zu steuern.
Ist es möglich, die Lüfter (PWM 4 Pin) über das Bios zu steuern um die Drehzahl je nach CPU-Temp zu erhöhen? 

Im normalfall bei einer Luftkühlung ist das ja standart, nur habe ich  auf meinem Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3 Mainboard nur einen CPU-Fan Anschluss.

Möglichkeiten?

Danke Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dirk


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Interstate67 schrieb:


> Das Lüfter Geräusche machen , ist mir schon klar , aber mir ging es eben darum den klotzigen True Spirit 140 CPU Kühler rauszuschmeissen und dann auch die anderen Gehäuselüfter abzustellen und eben nur noch die Grakalüfter und die Lüfter von der Wakü aktiv zu haben und gleichzeitig die CPU mit Hilfe der Wasserkühlung gut zu kühlen.


Und was soll das bringen? Wenn die Kompaktkühlung die Gehäuselüfter ersetzen soll, dann müssen die Lüfter für die gleiche Leistung schneller drehen, also wird es noch lauter. Wenn du schon Gehäuselüfter hast, dann fällt der einzige Vorteil dieser Idee - die Kosten - auch weg.



Interstate67 schrieb:


> Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind für mich eben besser , da ich mich erstmal mit dem System vertraut machen möchte und nicht gleich alles selber zusammenstellen kann (vom höheren Preis der Eigenbaulösungen mal ganz abgesehen , der ja so wie ich das sehe eher über 200€ liegt, was mir für den Einstieg als Laie einfach zu teuer ist)


 Durch eine Kompaktkühlung lernst du nichts über eine richtige Wakü.

@ scorpid:
Die Pumpe kannst du auch an das Nt anschließen, dann kannst du die Lüfter ganz normal ans Board anschließen (u.U. mit Y-Kabel).


----------



## Interstate67 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann sag doch mal wozu es Kompaktwasserkühlungen gibt , bzw wozu es überhaupt Wasserkühlungen gibt?Wenn Luftkühlungen leiser,günstiger sind , wozu hat man dann Wasserkühlungen rausgebracht?


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kompaktkühlungen bieten bei hohen Drehzahlen meist mehr Leistung als Luftkühler. Außerdem benötigen sie weniger Platz um die CPU und sind damit für viele kleine Gehäuse die einzige Wahl und belasten das Board weniger, was von Vorteil ist, wenn man den PC oft transportiert. Einer der großen Vorteile ist aber auch das Marketing. Waküs gelten schlicht als non plus ultra, auch wenn sie es nicht unbedingt sein müssen.

Für richte Waküs gelten andere Vor- und Nachteile als für Kompaktkühlungen. Richtige Waküs können deutlich leiser deutlich mehr Leistung bieten als Luftkühler oder Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## scorpid (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> @ scorpid:
> Die Pumpe kannst du auch an das Nt anschließen, dann kannst du die Lüfter ganz normal ans Board anschließen (u.U. mit Y-Kabel).



Stimmt, die Pumpe der H100 ist ja am NT dran... Nur frag ich mich weshalb die H100 auch am Mainboard über den CPU-Fan Anschluss angeschlossen wird, wenn die Lüfter eh nur über Knopfdruck gesteuert werden? Kann ich also den Pin der H100 vom Mainboard wieder entfernen und dann mittels Y-Kabel die beiden Lüfter darüber laufen lassen?


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Afaik sind die Anschlusse und die Steuerung in der Pumpe ein Feature und keine Pflicht. Es sollte also gehen.


----------



## Interstate67 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



> Für richte Waküs gelten andere Vor- und Nachteile als für Kompaktkühlungen. Richtige Waküs können deutlich leiser deutlich mehr Leistung bieten als Luftkühler oder Kompaktkühlungen.



Aber die "richtigen" Wasserkühlungen haben doch auch Lüfter und Radiatoren,insofern kann das doch nicht so viel anders sein,oder?Mögen wohl dumme Fragen sein , aber bin eben absoluter Neuling (wie schon erwähnt)


----------



## mo5qu1to (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Pumpen sind üblicherweise qualitativ in einer ganz anderen Liga, man hat die Möglichkeit sein System beliebig zu erweitern (nicht nur CPU sondern auch GPU, HDD, NT, Mainboard, RAM), auch mehr Radiatorfläche, für noch mehr Leistung oder leiseren Betrieb kann eingebunden werden, an die eine Luftkühlung nie im Leben heranreichen kann. 

Eine Kompaktwakü muss nicht groß durchdacht werden, Hauptsache Sockel stimmt und Platz für Radiator ist gegeben. 

Bei normaler Wakü: Welche Schlauchart - größe - menge - farbe, welche Anschlüsse, was soll eingebunden werden, welche Lüfter soll man verwenden, wieviel Radiatorfläche, wie wird das System verschlaucht, wo kommen die Radiator hin (extern oder intern), welche Wasserzusätze, wie warte ich mein System und und und ...

Über solche Dinge lernt man bei der Benutzung einer Kompaktwakü nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Sind nicht beide von Asetek oder verwechsel ich die Hersteller?



Ich will nicht beanspruchen, noch den Überblick über die ganze Labelei zu haben - aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Corsair für die aktuelle Serie (die mit geraden Zehnern) auf Cool it gewechselt ist.



> Ja, scheinbar ist die Pumpe der Eisberg auch recht laut. Kompaktkühlungen scheinen also weiterhin für den sehr leisen Betrieb ungeeignet zu sein.


 
Mal gucken, was da am Ende auf den Markt kommt. Ich frage mich jedenfalls schon seit der Ankündigung, dass sie mit Eheim kooperieren wollen, was aus den Vibrationen wird. Eheim baut schließlich afaik keine Pumpe mit mehr als 60 Hz und muss die Leistung statt dessen aus Größe und somit auch bewegter Masse ziehen...




Interstate67 schrieb:


> Das Lüfter Geräusche machen , ist mir schon klar , aber mir ging es eben darum den klotzigen True Spirit 140 CPU Kühler rauszuschmeissen und dann auch die anderen Gehäuselüfter abzustellen und eben nur noch die Grakalüfter und die Lüfter von der Wakü aktiv zu haben und gleichzeitig die CPU mit Hilfe der Wasserkühlung gut zu kühlen.



Und was für ein Vorteil entsteht dir daraus? Gehäuselüfter, die nur für den Grundaustausch sorgen sollen, können mit Drehzahlen betrieben werden, bei denen die Lautstärkeentwicklung weit unter der einer luftgekühlten Grafikkarte liegt. Du kannst durch ihre Elliminierung also keine Verbesserung erzielen.
Und wenn du sie aus anderen Gründen loswerden willst, würde ich es erst einmal mit Fanducts versuchen. Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nur wegen der Lüftermontage anzuschaffen, halte ich dagegen für den verkehrten Weg. Die kauft man wenn dann, weil einem der jetzige Kühlkörper nicht gefällt.



> Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind für mich eben besser , da ich mich erstmal mit dem System vertraut machen möchte und nicht gleich alles selber zusammenstellen kann (vom höheren Preis der Eigenbaulösungen mal ganz abgesehen , der ja so wie ich das sehe eher über 200€ liegt, was mir für den Einstieg als Laie einfach zu teuer ist)


 
Es gibt auch fertige Zusammenstellungsvorschläge - und auch wenn ich prinzipiell immer zu einer Anpassung an die eigenen Bedürfnisse rate: Besser, als eine Kompaktkühlung, werden sie diese bestimmt erfüllen. Der Preis liegt natürlich höher (auch wenn 150-200 € für CPU-only schon mehr als ausreichend sind), aber da musst du halt wissen, was du willst. Erst eine Kompaktkühlung zu kaufen, um sie dann ein halbes Jahr später wieder einzumotten ist noch teurer.




scorpid schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Pumpe der H100 ist ja am NT dran... Nur frag ich mich weshalb die H100 auch am Mainboard über den CPU-Fan Anschluss angeschlossen wird, wenn die Lüfter eh nur über Knopfdruck gesteuert werden?



Drehzahlüberwachung.




Interstate67 schrieb:


> Aber die "richtigen" Wasserkühlungen haben doch auch Lüfter und Radiatoren,insofern kann das doch nicht so viel anders sein,oder?Mögen wohl dumme Fragen sein , aber bin eben absoluter Neuling (wie schon erwähnt)


 
(Abgesehen davon, dass es prinzipiell auch ohne Lüfter geht: )
"richtige" Wasserkühlungen haben die Möglichkeit, wesentlich mehr Lüfter zu nutzen, sie sind flexibler in der Radiatorpositionierung, sie können wesentlich höherwertige Pumpen einsetzen und sie können diese gründlich entkoppeln.


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will nicht beanspruchen, noch den Überblick über die ganze Labelei zu haben - aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Corsair für die aktuelle Serie (die mit geraden Zehnern) auf Cool it gewechselt ist.


War es nicht so, dass Corsair von Cool It auf Asetek gewechselt ist? Naja, ich blick nicht mehr ansatzweise durch, v.a. scheinen sich beide fast gar nichts zu nehmen (weder vom Design, noch von der Leistung oder Klackerneigung).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Abgesehen davon, dass es prinzipiell auch ohne Lüfter geht: )
> "richtige" Wasserkühlungen haben die Möglichkeit, wesentlich mehr Lüfter zu nutzen, sie sind flexibler in der Radiatorpositionierung, sie können wesentlich höherwertige Pumpen einsetzen und sie können diese gründlich entkoppeln.


 V.a. kann die Radifläche beliebig gesteigert werden, so dass die Lüfter deutlich langsamer laufen können (oder eben passiv möglich ist) und die Temperaturen niedrig bleiben.


----------



## Interstate67 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ausdiskutieren kann man alles - wenn man so will , müsste ja das ganze OC Forum für GPU`s und CPU`s dichtgemacht werden , da OC i.d.R. auch nur bedingt messbare Resultate bringt.
Dachte einfach , dass es möglich ist Ratschläge zu bekommen , ohne das man dauernd nur hört , kauf die ne 200€ aufwärts Eigenbaulösung.Mir geht es wie schon mehrfach erwähnt darum den wuchtigen CPU Kühler loszuwerden , ohne die Kühlleistung zu verringern (die ja mit dem Thermalright sehr gut ist).
Die meisten wirklich guten CPU (Luft)Kühler sind ja nunmal sehr groß und liegen i.d.R. im Bereich von 80€ und wenn es fertige Lösungen gibt , warum soll ich dann erst fragen welcher Radiator , welche Lüfter , welcher Kühlkörper , wie befülle ich , wo bringe ich an etc ?
Normalerweise kriegt man in diesem Forum ja sonst sehr Hilfreiche Antworten , aber beim Thema Kompaktwasserkühlungen , scheint es wohl nicht so zu sein , bzw man hat den Eindruck das hier eher ein "Eigenbaufankreis" besteht , die fertige Lösungen "verteufeln".
Ist nicht böse gemeint , bin nur etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Uter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht ganz. Du hast Fragen gestellt und die wurden dir beantwortet. Die Vorteile einer Kompaktkühlung habe ich auch genannt. Wenn du eine starke Kompaktkühlung willst, dann kannst du auch zu einer mit Dualradi (also die Tt oder die H100) + gute Lüfter greifen. Die Kühlleistung liegt dann auch bei erträglicher bis niedriger Lautstärke auf einem Niveau bzw. sogar minimal über sehr starken Luftkühlern. Dafür zahlst du dann eben ~60€ mehr als für die Luftkühler.


----------



## mo5qu1to (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich bin nicht gegen die Verwendung von Kompaktwaküs, ich betrachte sie nur als ein eigenständiges System, aufgrund der Ansicht, die ich oben geschrieben habe.

Wenn man über die Pumpenproblematik hinweg sieht und auch bei der Lautstärke Abstriche machen kann, dann kann man diese Systeme ruhig verwenden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So habe nun auch die H100 verbaut von Corsair...

Ich nutze push/pull und wollte mal fragen ob auf Stufe 1 60°C max. bei 4GHz (1,23V) in Ordnung ist ? CPU ist ein 2600k


----------



## wolflux (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi ,bin mit meiner Corsair H100 sehr zufrieden (99 € bei ebay) habe immer so um die 46 Grad im sommer,CPU 1090t ,6x3400 MHz.ohne turbo, pumpe höre ich nur wenn ich direkt davor sitze u. der Deckel offen ist.mein Gehäuse ist ein silverstone desktop u.der kühler passt seitlich genau neben das mAtx board.Innen sind zwei 9,6cm bquiet lüfter und aussen die 2 original gehäuselüfter mit max.1500 u/min.alle 4 Lüfter werden über die Corsair anschlüsse geregelt.für mich perfekt wegen dem geringen platz.ein leiseres, stärkeres system hatte ich noch nieallerdings bin davon überzeugt das eine eigens zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung immer effektiver, langlebiger u. auch jeden cent wert ist.finde dazu gehört echt Mut so etwas zu bauen,respeckt.ich traue mich nicht für mich zu viele Faktoren .aber eine wakü für CPU u. Graka chip wäre schon der mega Hammer.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So hab jetzt mal Prime 10 Stunden laufen gelassen. i7-2600k @ 4300MHz (1,248V) läuft stabil mit 60°C im Durchschnitt  Lüfter laufen auf Stufe 1 der H100 im push/pull ^^
Also bin eig sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Interstate67 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich war ja auch erst dafür , mir die H100 zuzulegen (u.a. weil günstiger als Thermaltake 2.0 Extreme und Cooler Master Eisberg 240) , aber die scheinen ja öfters als andere Systeme Probleme zu machen.


----------



## Uter (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Von dem, was man so liest scheinen alle aktuellen Kompaktkühlungen gleich oft Pumpenprobleme zu haben. Von der Tt liest man es nur noch nicht so oft, weil sie neu am Markt ist. 
Wie wärs damit? Die ist die günstigste 240er Kompaktkühlung und es werden wenigstens gedrosselt brauchbare Lüfter mitgeliefert. Vermutlich aktuell die Kompaktkühlung mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Pumpenproblme sind aber auch bei ihr nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die H100 ist bislang die einzige und somit beliebteste Kompaktkühlung mit 240er - die TT ist dagegen gerade erst neu auf dem Markt. Klar, dass es da (?noch?) nicht viele Problemberichte gibt.


edit: late


----------



## mo5qu1to (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Corsair sagt ja immer gern, dass gemessen an der Verkaufszahl, die Rma Quote extrem niedrig ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich kann nicht klagen über die H100... Hab sie für 60€ von Klutten bekommen und sie läuft wunderbar ^^ Hab selbst die standart Lüfter mit drauf und auf Stufe 1 hört man da eig nicht viel. Ab Stufe 2 wirds aber schon lauter, die ich aber eh nur zum benchen nutze ^^

Edit: 4,5GHz @ 1,3V bei 70°C max auf Stufe 1. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden ^^


----------



## BT83 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was mich interessieren würde ist folgendes...
welche Kühlleistung schafft die H100 gänzlich ohne Lüfter als nur durch das alleinige durchpumpen der Flüssigkeit.
Dadurch müsste sich doch schon irgendeine Kühlleistung ergeben.
Wäre die CPU jetzt nur leicht übertaktet und im IDLE, dürfte es doch temperaturtechnisch keine Probleme geben.
Hat das Jemand schon getestet? Das wäre nämlich ein Schritt in einen fast gänzlich passiv gekühlten PC.
Aktuell habe ich die H70 welche mit 2 noctua Lüftern bestückt ist.
Diese laufen auf 750 Umdrehungen was nahezu unhörbar ist und ich sitze nur 20 cm Luftlinie Ohr->PC-Tower.
Durch den hervoragenden statischen Druck kühlen diese Lüfter meinen 3770k welcher mit 4,4 ghz taktet auf ca 60-63°C bei Volllast.
Da der 3770K Temps bis 105°C verträgt ist da also noch ne Menge Luft nach oben.
Daher meine oben beschriebene Idee.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Passivleistung von einem langmelligen 240er ist miserabel. Vielleicht reicht es für einige sparsame Chips im Idle - aber damit ist auch niemandem geholfen und Luftkühler, die es besser können, gibt es sowieso.
Vor allen Dingen ist es aber komplett schwachsinnig, ein Kühlsystem mit lauter Pumpe einzusetzen und dann die leisen Lüfter wegzulassen.


----------



## BT83 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Diese Pumpengeräusche würde ich mal hören wollen... sind die von der H100 soviel lauter?
Bei mir höre ich immer nur die Lüfter daher wollte ich jetzt Praxisversuche und keine Mutmassungen hören/lesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Probiers aus? Sollte doch kein Problem sein, die Drehzahl immer weiter zu senken.
Wie laut dein individuelles Exemplar ist, kann dir eh niemand sagen. Aber lauter als "lautlos" ist sie definitv, auch wenn dir das vermutlich egal ist, wenn 750rpm in 20 cm Entfernung schon als nahezu unhörbar empfindest. (Nur sollten 400 rpm für dich dann halt komplett unhörbar sein - und ein aktiver Radi mit 400 rpm bringt immer noch ein Vielfaches an Leistung gegenüber Passivbetrieb)


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann meine Pumpe auch hören wenn ich mit dem Ohr hin gehe aber sonst übertönen das die Lüfter 

Aber zu Frage: Sollte so eine Kompakt Kühlung nicht schlechter sein ohne Lüfter als ein normaler Luftkühler ? Den bei der H100 mal angenommen würde das Wasser sag ich jetzt mal nur dauernd im Kreis fließen und sich doch immer mehr erwärmen !?


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*


Weltexklusiv im Forum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Pumpe auch hören wenn ich mit dem Ohr hin gehe aber sonst übertönen das die Lüfter
> 
> Aber zu Frage: Sollte so eine Kompakt Kühlung nicht schlechter sein ohne Lüfter als ein normaler Luftkühler ? Den bei der H100 mal angenommen würde das Wasser sag ich jetzt mal nur dauernd im Kreis fließen und sich doch immer mehr erwärmen !?


 
Und worin unterscheidet sich das ganze vom Wasser in der Heatpipe eines Luftkühlers?
"schlechter" wird sie deswegen sein, weil die bisherigen Kompaktkühlungen alle einen sehr geringen Lamellenabstand haben. Aber eine Wasserkühlung als solche ist, bei gleicher Lamellenstruktur, für Passivbetrieb nicht besser oder schlechter geeignet, als ein Luftkühler.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und worin unterscheidet sich das ganze vom Wasser in der Heatpipe eines Luftkühlers?
> "schlechter" wird sie deswegen sein, weil die bisherigen Kompaktkühlungen alle einen sehr geringen Lamellenabstand haben. Aber eine Wasserkühlung als solche ist, bei gleicher Lamellenstruktur, für Passivbetrieb nicht besser oder schlechter geeignet, als ein Luftkühler.


 

Das war ja von mir eigentlich mehr eine Frage da ich es vermutet habe. Aber es würde ja keinen Sinn machen eine Kompakt Wakü ohne Lüfter zu verwenden 

@ Klutten

Wirst du sie testen ?


----------



## Klutten (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wirst du sie testen ?


 
Ich bin schon dabei. Sonst wird das aber auch bis Freitag nicht...


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich bin schon dabei. Sonst wird das aber auch bis Freitag nicht...


 
 Mal gespannt...


----------



## Klutten (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*


Dann wollen wir deine Spannungen mal etwas lockern.  -> LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Also ich habe meine H100 wegen einer defekten Pumpe in die RMA geschickt.
Wurde sogar gegen die H20-920 getauscht.

Heute angekommen, und ich hatte diese schon einmal.
Aber als ich die einbauen wollte   ich dachte was ist das bitte 
Antec hat eine andere Befestigung / Verschraubung gemacht und die Anleitung ist für die alte Verschraubung.
Fest ist diese nun, aber kommt mir halt doch mehr als komisch vor.

&raquo Antec Kühler H2O 920

Schrauben siehe Bild 5.

Eine aktuelle anleitung finde ich nicht.

Kann mir wer nen Link geben, wo ich eine genaue Anleitung finde.
Wäre ne super sache.

Thx...


----------



## Interstate67 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden konnte , welche Wasserkühlung ich nehme , wollte ich mal fragen , ob mir einer mal eine Empfehlung aussprechen könnte , welche Komponenten man bei einer Eigenbauwasserkühlung nehmen kann (Hersteller,etc),bis 200€ für eine reine CPU Wassekühlung (falls die Frage hier gestellt werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Frage kann notfalls auch hier gestellt werden - sinnvoller wäre aber ein Blick in die Beispielkonfigurationen und, wenn du das ganze an deine individuellen Bedürfnisse anpassen möchtest, ein entsprechender Thread mit gezielten Fragen im Kaufberatungsunterforum.


----------



## Beckermensch (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi Leute,


ich habe eine kurze Frage zu diesen Corsair Hydro-CPU-Only-Wasserkühlungen, taugen die was?
Und wenn ja, welche sollte man für den Intel Core i5 3570k eines Freundes nehmen, der noch übertaktet wird?
Und welche für meinen Core 2 Quad Q8200?

So eine ruhige, effektive Kühlung, die sehr wenig Platz wegnimmt, hat es mir jetzt angetan! 

LG


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ruhig sind Kompakt-Waküs im Allgemeinen eigentlich nicht und wenn man sie mit langsamer drehenden Lüftern ruhig stellt (sofern das trotz häufig rasselnder oder brummender Pumpen gelingt) sind sie, wenn überhaupt, zumindest mit 120er Radis auch nicht wesentlich besser als Luftkühler. Da fehlt es einfach an Kühlfläche für große Sprünge beider Kühlleistung. Die einzigen konkreten Vorteile sind die Tatsachen, dass man u.U. kühle Außenluft zum kühlen nutzen kann, was mit Luftkühlern meist nicht möglich ist, und dass man bei begrenzten Platzverhältnissen in Punkto lichte Höhe über dem CPU-Sockel u.U. eine potentere Kühllösung als mit flachen Luftkühlern erreicht. 

Das sind jetzt zwar relativ pauschale Aussagen, aber sie treffen im Wesentlichen auf alle derartigen Produkte zu. Es gibt ja sowieso nur ne handvoll verschiedene, wenn man sich nicht von den vielen versch. Markenlabels täuschen lässt .


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die einzigen konkreten Vorteile sind die Tatsachen, dass man u.U. kühle Außenluft zum kühlen nutzen kann, was mit Luftkühlern meist nicht möglich ist, [...]


... dafür steigen dann die Temperaturen aller anderen Komponenten (je nach Luftstrom im Gehäuse mehr oder weniger stark).



VJoe2max schrieb:


> [...] und dass man bei begrenzten Platzverhältnissen in Punkto lichte Höhe über dem CPU-Sockel u.U. eine potentere Kühllösung als mit flachen Luftkühlern erreicht.


 Außerdem wird beim Transport das Board nicht so stark belastet. Die Angst, die viele Leute mit großen Kühlern haben ist zwar unnötig, für einen LAN-Rechner würde ich trotzdem eine Kompaktkühlung in Erwägung ziehen, zumal es dabei nicht auf die Lautstärke ankommt.

Generell gilt:
Wenn man Platz um die CPU hat und es leise will, dann ist ein Luftkühler die bessere Wahl. Wenn man die letzten paar K auf Kosten der (dann extremen) Lautstärke herauskitzeln will, dann ist eine Kompaktkühlung sinnvoll.


----------



## godfather22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Wieviel besser ist denn eigentlich z.b. eine h60 im Vergleich zum Macho? Ist sie überhaupt besser?


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leider gibt es kaum direkte Vergleiche. 
Der Macho ist im sehr niedrigen Drehzahlbereich deutlich besser (dafür ist die H60 im sehr hohen Drehzahlbereich besser) und es wird ein brauchbarer Lüfter mitgeliefert. Wenn du Platz hast und es leise magst, dann ist der Macho imo die deutlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hab gerade den Macho auf meinem FX-6100 aber wenn die h60 beim FX-8350 dazugelegt wird überlege ich mir lieber die KoWaKü zu nehmen. dann könnte ich entlich wieder meine 16gb RAM benutzen... ist momentan leider nicht möglich... wenn ich die Lüfter vom h60 gegen gute ersetze dürfte die doch auch ziemluch leise sein oder?


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn die Pumpe nicht limitiert (was aber auch nicht selten ist), dann kannst du die Lüfter bei einer Kompaktkühlung genauso drosseln wie bei einem Luftkühler - die Leistung sinkt aber durch gesenkte Drehzahlen stärker als bei den meisten Luftkühlern. Wenn du die Kompaktkühlung eh hast bzw. bekommst, dann kannst ja einfach ausprobieren, was dir persönlich besser gefällt.


----------



## godfather22 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

werde ich machen 
danke für die hilfe


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei welcher KoWaKü würdet ihr sagen lohnt sich der umstieg vom Macho? sollte nicht sehr viel mehr kosten, als 100€


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Imo bei keiner. Wenn es unbedingt eine sein muss, dann die H100 mit besseren Lüftern. Die einzige Kompaktkühlung, die ein halbwegs gutes P/L-Verhältnis hatte (Enermax ELC240) ist innerhalb von 2 Tagen um 30€ teurer geworden.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

meinst du, wenn ich die enermax für rund 100€bekommen kann ist das gut? wieviel schlechter ist die denn im Vergleich zur h100? hat sie eine laute Pumpe? Ich möchte mir nämlich den fx-8350/8320 zulegen und dann ordentlich übertakten um meine beiden 7950 bestmöglich zu versorgen.


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



godfather22 schrieb:


> meinst du, wenn ich die enermax für rund 100€bekommen kann ist das gut?


Ob sich 100€ für einen Kühler rechnen, der nur wenig besser ist als ein Luftkühler für 60€, welcher wiederum nur minimal besser ist als dein aktueller musst du wissen. Rein vom P/L-Verhältnis rechnet sich kaum ein Kühler über dem Macho und die Kompaktkühlungen mit 240er Radiator kosten nunmal ca. das 3-fache. 



godfather22 schrieb:


> wieviel schlechter ist die denn im Vergleich zur h100?


Mir ist kein direkter Vergleich bekannt, aber sie werden sich nicht viel nehmen. Der Radiator scheint der gleiche zu sein und die Bodenplatten sind ähnlich (die der Enermax haben eine etwas höhere Struktur - ob das hier ein Vor- oder Nachteil ist weiß ich nicht). 



godfather22 schrieb:


> hat sie eine laute Pumpe?


 Wie bei allen aktuellen Kompaktkühlungen kann die Pumpe klackern und nicht entkoppelt werden. Bei der Pumpe scheint keine aktuelle Kompaktkühlung besser zu sein als die anderen.

PS:
@ ruyven:
Im Startpost ist noch die alte Wakü-Beispielkonfiguration verlinkt und es fehlen noch immer die Silent Wings 2 und Shadow Wings.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Link hab ich geändert - aber was soll mit den Wings sein?


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da die Silent Wings USC/PWM EOL sind wäre es sinnvoll sie durch die neuen Serien - Shadow Wings und Silent Wings 2 - zu ersetzen. 

PS:
Ok, im Text stehen die Shadow Wings in Klammern. Die Silent Wings 2 fehlen aber, v.a., weil BQ! durch die neue Halterung mit einer verbesserten Montage durch Schrauben wirbt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Like this?


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jop.


----------



## schlenzie (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was würdet ihr nehmen, wenn es zur Wahl steht:

Thermalright Archon SB-E mit Original Lüfter

oder

Corsair H100 mit Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (Die würden blasend und nicht saugend arbeiten)

Ich bin ein absoluter Silent Fan !!!


----------



## Sysnet (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Thermalright Archon SB-E <- DIE Pumpe ist halt immer leise.


----------



## Uter (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich würde den Archon nehmen. Dessen Lüfter haben nicht die allerbesten Lager am Markt, aber sie scheinen seltener/später die Lautstärke zu limitieren als die Pumpen der Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## schlenzie (22. Oktober 2012)

Ok. Vielen Dank


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn es beide zum gleichen Preis gibt: Die H100. Dann verkaufen und den Archon und n Eis dafür holen


----------



## MyTek Hardwareblog (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi 

Hab die Anleitungen jetzt gleich im Review eingebunden.

Grüße Jochen vom MyTek Hardwareblog


----------



## Ratracer008 (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi Leute,

gegen welche Lüfter soll ich die einer H100 von einem Freund tauschen, weil er leisere will?

Danke
Rat


----------



## schlenzie (10. November 2012)

Nach meinem letzten Lüfterupdate kann ich nur einen empfehlen:

Noiseblocker B12-PS


----------



## vatana (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo.

Mein i5-3570K hat eine VID von 1,32V und läuft auf 4.2GHz mit 1,2V stabil (mit weniger Volt geht es nicht), wird aber unter Prime 80 Grad warm, was ich zu viel finde.

Lohnt sich für mich eine KoWaKü, vllt. H-100? Kann mir jemand sagen ob es so eine bescheidene CPU mehr kühlen lässt?


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Was für nen Kühler hast du denn im moment?


----------



## vatana (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Noctua NHU12-P mit Mounting Kit für den neuen Sockel. Bin mit der kühlung nicht zufrieden. 80 Grad, bei 1,2V auf 4.2GHz.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

80Grad sind schon ziemlich viel... Bist du sicher, dass er richtig sitzt? Sind die Finnen vielleicht verstaubt oder hat vielleicht dein Gehäuse einfach einen schlechten Air-Flow?


----------



## vatana (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Er sitzt schon richtig, und habe eigentlich in meinem HAF Big Tower 6 Lüfter, und die drehen schon in die richtige Richtung. Es liegt einfach am Ivy, die sind einfach zu heiß, wenn man mehr Saft gibt.


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Hast du denn vor noch weiter mit dem Takt hoch zu gehen? Legst du wert auf die Lautstärke? Du kannst dir für das Geld von der h100 lieber 3 HR-02 Machos holen ^^ ich denke mit so einem würdest du bei niedrigerer Temperatur auf 4.4-4.5Ghz kommen.


----------



## vatana (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meine CPU hat ne sehr schlechte VID und braucht viel Volt um übertaktet zu werden. Nur minimal undervoltet will sie gar nicht starten, und für 4.0GHz braucht sie 1,12V um stabil zu laufen. Viele andere laufen auf 4.0GHz mit 1,0V, also ich hab einfach ein schlechtes Model erwischt. Um auf 4.4GHz zu kommen werde ich warscheinlich 1,3V brauchen, aber das geht gar nicht mit meinem Kühler, der aber gar nicht so schlecht ist, nur von einer älteren Generation stammt.

Ich finde keine Ergebnisse der H100 mit einem i5-3570K... Gibts hier jemanden der so eine Kombo hat und vllt. berichten will?


----------



## godfather22 (11. November 2012)

Wenn ich mit meinem FX-6100 4,4Ghz mit 1,3V schaffen würde wäre ich echt happy ^^ hab immo 4,3Ghz mit 1,475V und ne max temp von 70Grad (mit Macho). Naja sind halt verschiedene Architekturen.


----------



## Uter (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



vatana schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemanden der so eine Kombo hat und vllt. berichten will?


 Das bringt nichts, da die Sensoren sehr ungenau sind. Es kann also gut sein, dass jemand anderes 10K weniger angezeigt bekommt obwohl die CPUs in Wahrheit gleich warm sind. 

Zum Umstieg:
Wenn du bereit bist (sehr) hohe Drehzahlen zu nutzen, also mit einer sehr hohen Lautstärke leben kannst, dann rentiert sich eine H100, wenn du es leise magst, dann nicht. 

Zum Übertakten:
Wenn deine CPU ab einem bestimmten Punkt nochmal mehr V benötigt um höher zu takten, dann rentiert es sich imo nicht. Der minimale Leistungsgewinn steht dann in keinem Verhältnis zu den Nachteilen. Für Spiele muss man den i5 aktuell in fast keinem System übertakten.


----------



## vatana (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@Uter - das habe ich mir auch gedacht wegen relativ viel Voltage. Mich nervts einfach das ich schlechte CPU erwischt habe  Werde sie morgen bei meinem Händler reklamieren und versuchen eine andere zu bekommen, in der hoffnung das sie etwas besser wird. Wenn es mit der Reklamation nicht klappt, dann wird sie "geköpft" denk ich mal


----------



## VJoe2max (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schlechte Übertaktbarkeit ist kein Reklamationsgrund! CPUs (und GPUs) des gleichen Modells können produktionsbedingt nun mal von Exemplar zu Exemplar recht unterschiedlich sein. Du hast definitiv keinen Anspruch darauf, dass sich eine CPU um einen bestimmten Betrag bei einer bestimmten Versorgungsspannung übertakten lässt. Wenn man so etwas bei jedem Händler problemlos reklamieren könnte, wären überall vormals übertaktet betriebene Rückläufer auf dem Markt, denn die wenigsten Händler werden spezifikationsgemäß laufende CPUs einfach aussondern und abschreiben (und den Verlust in höhere Preise ummünzen), sondern sie werden die gebrauchte Ware weiterverkaufen (entweder an noch unseriösere Händler oder wieder direkt an Kunden) und den verbliebenen Schaden auf die Preise umlegen - das willst weder du noch andere Kunden. Mit solchen Aktionen schädigt man nicht nur die Händler, sondern erzeugt u.U. völlig ungerechtfertigt wirtschaftliche Schäden, die letztlich für alle Kunden mit höheren Preisen enden, oder man mutet im schlimmsten Fall anderen Kunden gebrauchte, teilweise über der Spezifikation betriebene (und wer weiß schon inwieweit weit sonst noch misshandelte) Ware zu. Ein seriöser Händler wird deine CPU mit dieser Begründung also auf keinen Fall zurücknehmen und wenn du verschweigst, dass du sie übertaktet hast, ist das deinerseits mehr als unserös (man könnte es auch betrügerische Absicht nennen). 

Sorry wenn ich hier so ins OT abdrifte, aber derartiges Verhalten regt mich einfach auf. Diese "Hauptsache ich Mentalität" die heute leider viele Konsumenten an den Tag legen, weil sie meinen die ohnehin schon sehr großzügigen Konsumentenrechte über das rechtlich gewollte Maß hinaus beanspruchen zu müssen und dabei vor betrügerischen Handlungen nicht zurückschrecken, ist in vielerlei Hinsicht einfach asozial. Zwar würde von einer schlecht übertaktbaren CPU mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der nächste Kunde dem sie verkauft wird nichts merken, da die Gemeinde der Overclocker halt nur ein kleines Häufchen ist, aber das ist kein Grund dies auszunutzen. 

Wenn du deine CPU köpfst, weil sie dir zu schlecht gekühlt erscheint, hat niemand was dagegen. Man kann mit seiner Hardware tun und lassen was man will, aber das Verhalten, sich auf Kosten anderer (entweder dem Händler oder anderer Kunden) bessere Komponenten zu verschaffen bzw. zu selektieren, während man die zuvor gekaufte Hardware bereits über den Specs betrieben hat und dann "reklamiert", gehört meiner Ansicht nach geächtet. Zwar haben da auch unseriöse Händler ihren Anteil dran, aber die Initiative geht vom Käufer aus.

Abgesehen davon kann man, wie Uter schon sagte, anhand der anzeigten Temps die realen Temps nicht ansatzweise erkennen.


----------



## vatana (13. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@vjoe2max - omg!!!

Ich habe sie reklamiert, und werde bald ne andere bekommen. Mir ist doch Wurst, die verdienen sowieso Milliarden... Ich habe einfach gesagt das sie in mein Mainboard nicht passt, also Fehler von mir, und ich bekomme mein Geld wieder, und kann mir eine andere kaufen 

Und wenn ich jetzt eine CPU die 200 Euro Wert ist umtausche, juckt niemanden  Die kostet in der Herstellung sowiso ein paar Euro (und wird uns für 200-300 mal teuerer verkauft, weil die Bosse dieser Firmen Geldgierig sind, und Ihnen nicht 10 mio pro Monat genug ist, sondern die wollen gleich mal 20 mio), weil diese soooooo verantwortungvolle Firmen ihre Waren in Asien für Hungerlöhne herstellen lassen. Also, du brauchst mir gar nicht von deinem Moral erzählen 

So wie du über die Welt denkst wäre doch ideal, ist es aber nicht, die Welt sieht anders aus, leider...


----------



## schlenzie (13. November 2012)

Hier geht es um ein anderes Thema als eure Meinungsverschiedenheit. 

Macht das per PN oder in der Off-Topic weiter aus !!

Gibt es denn schon was neues bzgl. Corsair H100i ?


----------



## dragonlort (17. November 2012)

Wie H100i? Habe ich was verpasst? Kannst du mir mehr sagen was du weist?


----------



## Sysnet (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hydro Series

Google FTW!


----------



## dragonlort (17. November 2012)

Danke auf alternate gibt es den schon 117€.
Hoffe kommt bald ein test.


----------



## vatana (18. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier mal 2 Videos von H100i:

Corsair H100i Unboxing/Install - YouTube
YouTube


----------



## dragonlort (19. November 2012)

Also kann es sein das bei den H100I der Corsair link schon eingebaut ist? Da ich im Gehäuse nix gesehen habe das da ein Corsair link drin ist.


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ist der neue h80i echt so besser?
ich hab nen h80 und es soll sich ja nur was an der pumpe geändert haben.


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Also kann es sein das bei den H100I der  Corsair link schon eingebaut ist? Da ich im Gehäuse nix gesehen habe das  da ein Corsair link drin ist.


 
dafür ist der kleine USB Anschluss an der Pumpeneinheit mit verbaut - Die Link Software kann aber da nur die Lüfter und die LED Steuern. Für den Rest warte ich auch noch auf die grossen Corsair Link Kits

Wenn die Pumpe jetzt schön leise ist kommt so eine H100i wohl bei mir auch rein  Ich möchte endlich den Innenraum freier haben. Der riesen Kühler versperrt einiges




Aer0 schrieb:


> ist der neue h80i echt so besser?
> ich hab nen h80 und es soll sich ja nur was an der pumpe geändert haben.


 
Soweit ich das bis jetzt verfolgt habe, sind die Schläuche grösser im Durchmesser und eine andere Pumpe verbaut - was mit den neuen Standartlüftern im ganzen leiser und kühler machen soll.


----------



## dragonlort (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> dafür ist der kleine USB Anschluss an der Pumpeneinheit mit verbaut - Die Link Software kann aber da nur die Lüfter und die LED Steuern. Für den Rest warte ich auch noch auf die grossen Corsair Link Kits



Also das ist immer noch besser als immer die tür vom Gh auf zumachen. Kann den die Steuerung alle 4 Lüfter steuern oder nur 2?


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

warum gibts soviel werbung mit corsair link in den neuen I versionen die "alten" 80/100 haben auch corsair link


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist immer noch besser als immer die tür vom Gh auf zumachen. Kann den die Steuerung alle 4 Lüfter steuern oder nur 2?



An dem Kabel für die PWM Lüfter sind nur zwei Ausgänge.


----------



## dragonlort (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

das ist blöd dann müsste man ja ein adapter nehmen


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dür den Fall, das 4 Lüfter den Wandler nicht überbeanspruchen und kaputt machen

4 Lüfter machen auch doppelt krach... 2 reichen doch aus


----------



## Uter (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



vatana schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Videos von H100i:
> 
> Corsair H100i Unboxing/Install - YouTube
> YouTube


 Klingt übel. 



Aer0 schrieb:


> ist der neue h80i echt so besser?
> ich hab nen h80 und es soll sich ja nur was an der pumpe geändert haben.





schlenzie schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bis jetzt verfolgt habe, sind die Schläuche grösser im Durchmesser und eine andere Pumpe verbaut - was mit den neuen Standartlüftern im ganzen leiser und kühler machen soll.


 Iirc wurde die Pumpe eben nicht geändert. Die Änderungen bestehen aus dickeren Schläuchen und teureren (aber nicht geeigneteren) Lüftern. Ich glaube nicht, dass die neuen Versionen leiser sind, die Videos scheinen das zu belegen.


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2012)

Quelle PC-MAX.de


Mit der Hydro-Series gelang Corsair eine wirklich hervorragende Produktsparte, die sich höchster Beliebtheit erfreut. Erst kürzlich wurden ein neues und ein überarbeitetes Modell vorgestellt. Nun erfahren die beiden Oberklasse-Ableger in Form der H80 und H100 ein Update und werden mit dem Zusatz "i" versehen.

Corsair gab via Pressemitteilung bekannt, dass die H80i und die H100i das Produktportfolio erweitern und die bisherigen Modelle ablösen werden. Die verbesserten Modelle kommen nicht nur optisch etwas überarbeitet daher, sondern können auch technisch einiges Neues auffahren. Beispielsweise wurde die Kühlplatte überarbeitet und der Durchmesser der Schläuche vergrößert, um den Durchfluss zu erhöhen. Letztere kommen nun nicht mehr in der Spiralenoptik, sondern wurden gummiert. Der Knickschutz befindet sich nun innerhalb der Ummantelung. Ein weiterer Vorteil des größeren Schlauchdurchmessers liegt in der Verringerung der Pumpengeschwindigkeit und der damit einhergehenden Reduzierung der Lautstärke. Zudem geht dieser Umstand Zugunsten der Lebensdauer der Pumpe. Diese ist laut Corsair deutlich überarbeitet worden und daher besser als ihre Vorgängerin agieren.


---------------------

Das entscheidende steht im letzten Satz. Ob Asetek dort jetzt Hersteller ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Uter (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Schlauchdurchmesser limitiert auch bei einer Kompaktkühlung nicht den Durchfluss. Wenn die Pumpe wirklich so deutlich überarbeitet worden wär, dann hätte ich erwartet, dass damit mehr Werbung gemacht wird. Auf der Homepage habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden (außer dieser genialen Grafik ). In dem geposteten Video ist auch die Pumpe zu hören obwohl der Rechner auch ohne Lüfter auf der H100i nicht sonderlich leise ist.


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2012)

Warten wir einfach mal auf einen ersten richtigen Test. Die alte H100, die ich mal verbaut hatte, war im Vergleich zu diesem Video fast gar nicht zu hören. 

Scheint eine böse Serienstreuung zu sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich weiß nicht, wie die alten Plastikschläuche von innen aussahen - aber wenn sie da genauso strukturiert waren, könnten sie einen nenneswerten Anteil am Widerstand gehabt haben (n 120er Single ist schließlich so gut wie nichts und das bißchen Kühlstruktur muss, je nach Anströmung, auch nicht hochrestriktiv sein). Zu überarbeiten gab es da auch nichts - wenn jetzt weniger Pumpenleistung reicht, kann Asetek einfach serienmäßig ein bißchen drosseln.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke an die Kollegen und den Mod, die mir hier geantwortet haben. Das Thema WaKü ist bis auf Weiteres zurückgestellt. Ich habe die CPU-Lüftersteuerung im BIOS nun so angepasst, dass ich eine steile Lüfterkurve habe, ausgehend von geringer Drehzahl. Dadurch wird die CPU unter Last nicht mehr so heiß und ich habe ggf. noch etwas OC-Potenzial. Gleichzeitig konnte ich durch diese Maßnahme einen erst kürzlich hinzugefügten Gehäuselüfter wieder abschalten und einen weiteren in der Drehzahl reduzieren.

Als Ergebnis habe ich idle ein leiseres System mit einer CPU, die unter Last kühler als vorher bleibt. Manchmal sind die einfachsten Maßnahmen auch die besten. Eine Wasserkühlung, kompakt oder vollständig, muss auf das nächste Gehäuse warten. Nochmals danke.


----------



## Marcusi (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gestern meine H100i verbaut. 

Erstes Fazit.  STYLE super, Temp ist echt super, selbst mit 8 core... kein Vergleich zum ninja 3. 
Jetzt potentiell mehr OC Spielraum.
In den nächsten tagen werde ich mal schauen was drin ist an GHz.  

Pumpe absolut nicht zu hören. Neueste Firmware ist drauf.  

Aber die Lüfter sind der brüller..  Haha. Hab ich nur kurz getestet und sofort wieder eingepackt.  Die schleifen, Eiern und rattern...  sowas hab ich noch nieeee gesehen.  
Mal sehen was der Support dazu sagt. 

Hatte vorsorglich zum testen 2 andere Lüfter gekauft. Tb silence und Black silent pro pwm 
Werde als final setup 2x dark silent pro pwm nutzen.  Die machen am meisten Druck und sind leise.  


LG


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab die H100i eben bestellt .. hoffentlich funktioniert sie bei mir direkt ohne irgendein bescheuertes Rattern  
Ansonsten muss das doch irgendwie lösbar sein !


----------



## schlenzie (26. Dezember 2012)

Mich würde mal ein vernünftiger Test mit den NB B12-PS interessieren. Für den Fall das wer mal auf diese Lüfter (habe sie selber verbaut) zugreifen kann bitte PN an mich!! Würde mich freuen

Bin schon lange scharf auf den Kühler


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Taugen die Lüfter der H100i eigentlich was ?
Ich überlege halt, mir andere zu kaufen ... welche kann man da empfehlen ?


----------



## Aer0 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

sie taugen schon was sind dieselben wie die pressure lüfter die corsair anbietet nur ohne farbe,außerdem sind sie ziemlich laut.
ich für mein teil nutze noiseblocker lüfter,die sind alle(abgesehen von eloop) auf druck ausgelegt und deshalb nutzbar.


----------



## Uter (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn man eh die Lüfter tauschen will, dann kann man auch die günstigere H100 kaufen.

Laut NB sind die eLoop auch bei Gegendruck noch leistungsfähiger als andere Lüfter (mitunter als die BSP), in wie weit der Rahmen aber abschließt kann ich nicht genau sagen. Wenn er abschließt oder man einen Gummirahmen o.ä. unterlegt, dann sind die eLoop defintiv an Radiatoren blasend angebracht brauchbar. Gerade bei den hohen Drehzahlen, die man für Kompaktkühlungen braucht, können sie ihre Vorteile ausspielen.


----------



## PCTom (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab meine H100 gegen eine H100I wegen defekter Pumpe nach einem Jahr (Geräusche) getauscht, bei gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl, gleichen Lüftern,Takt, Raumtemps und 2200 U/min Pumpe stellt sich schon eine geringe Verbesserung in der Kühlleistung ein  
Eine Frage hätte ich zu der H100I weiß Jemand was für eine WLP Corsair aufträgt? hab sie gegen die MX4 gegengetestet und muß sagen sie steht der MX4 in nichts nach


----------



## B4C4RD! (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sind die Standart luefter fuer die H100 gut oder eher Tauschen?! Weil ich hab Se mir grad gekauft & fahr jetz zu Mind um Sie abzuholen.

Hab'n Xpredator Evil-Blackedition & im deckel 2x120er Vegas Duo...


----------



## Uter (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich würde direkt die Vegas Duo auf der H100 verbauen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab ich jetz auch & die beiden Originalen kleben im Deckel. Bekomme zwar jetz die "Kiemen" nichtmehr richtig auf aber das macht ja nichts.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. kann Mir eigentlich jemand erzaehlen was jetz der große Unterschied zwischen H100 & der H100i ist?!


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Unterschied ist zu einem in den Schläuchen die sind flexibler und der Tausch der Mounting-Halterungen. Hinzu komm noch paar Gimmicks, die nicht wirklich relevant sind.


----------



## Uter (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Außerdem sind andere Lüfter verbaut (die aber imo auch nicht sinnvoll sind) und der Preis der i ist höher. Ich würde klar zur normalen H100 raten, wenn es eine Kompaktkühlung sein muss.


----------



## ThePapabear (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo!

Ja, ich weiß, Kompakt Wasserkühlungen werden zwiespältig diskutiert. Irgendwie würde ich aber gerne mit Wasser kühlen, habe aber nicht das nötige Kapital über, mir eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung zu zu legen. Zudem wird einem da eh immer erklärt, dass das nur für die CPU nicht sinnig wäre....

Im Moment schwanke ich also zwischen der Antec H2O 920 und der Corsair H100(i). 
Die Corsair soll besser kühlen, die Antec wird hier als leiser beschrieben, in anderen Reviews aber als noch lauter als die Corsair. Im Allgemeinen denke ich aber, dass 2x120 wohl die bessere Wahl wäre. Vor allem, wenn ich gerne eine möglichst leise Kühlung haben möchte, die zum Grundgedanken des Fractal R4 passt.

Die Beispiel Konfiguration 1.1 bringe ich nicht annähernd mehr zu dem Geld zusammen. Da fehlen noch die ganzen Kleinteile und ich bin schon bei der gelisteten Summe (einiges nicht beim A C Shop zu finden). Das werden Minimum 170 - 180,-, wenn ich nicht bei vielen verschiedenen Händlern kaufen will.
Preislich wollte ich eigentlich nicht über die 100,- hinaus gehen, für die die Corsair H100i zu bekommen ist. Auch wenn ich bislang eigentlich für alle Komponenten immer mehr Geld ausgegeben habe, als ursprünglich vor gesehen. Das waren bei der Kühlung aber ursprünglich 50,- vom Plan her...

Ich bin irgendwie hin und her gerissen. Ich würde sowas gerne mal probieren, sehe aber auf der anderen Seite die Möglichkeit, das für die hälfte des Geldes wahrscheinlich nur geringfügig wärmer hin zu bekommen.
Die Hardware, die gekühlt werden soll, ist ein i5 3570K auf einem Asrock Z77 Pro 3 in dem genannten Fractal R4. Der Forumskühler (Macho) wird also nicht passen. Das soll halt im Extremfall auch auf Anschlag übertaktet noch gut kühl bleiben und das trotz dem, dass das Gehäuse in meinem Schreibtisch steht (Rückwand großzügig ausgeschnitten, damit die Luft auch raus kann). Da sehe ich den Vorteil in der Kompaktkühlung, da der Radiator beim R4 vorne montiert werden könnte, wo er ganz sicher kalte Luft ansaugen kann. Derzeit geht die Temperatur nämlich mit dem Boxed Lüfter schon bei Standard Takt durch die Decke, wenn Prime gute 5 Minuten gelaufen ist (80°C erreicht), also muss definitiv eine potentere Kühlung her.

Danke für jede Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du so unentschlossen bist, dann nimm doch die Corsair H60i. Die Kühlleistung ist definitiv mehr als ausreichend. Dann leistest du dir noch einen anständigen Lüfter (siehe FAQ auf Seite 1) und der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hatte vor meiner H100 im Sommer auch die 920 von Antec und naja...

Der Einbaut hat fast ne Stunde gedauert & die Qualitaet der Bauteile laesst auch zu wuenschen Uebrig.
Die kuehlleistung naja  Mein 2500k war auf 4,8GHz hatte Prime grad 2min. laufen da flog die Temp auf 80°C+ ...
mein NH-D14 wieder drauf das gleiche nochmal und selbst nach 15min waren nichtmal die 80°C angekratzt. 
Mit der H100 bin Ich mehr als Zufrieden selbst bei oc bleibt mein 2500k kuehl. 

Ist aber jedem das seine wieviel Geld er fuer wieviel  "Leistung" ausgeben will


----------



## ThePapabear (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Naja, wenn sich hier Erfahrungen in der Art sammeln, dann wird die Entscheidung schon leichter. Dafür, dass die Systeme anscheinend einen großen Anklang finden sollen, liest man ja kaum was darüber. Abgesehen von verschiedenen Userberichten (zu fast jedem System), die über diverse Mängel klagen.

Die Tendenz geht immer mehr zur H100i. Da ist die Möglichkeit zum Steuern per Software auch da, die hier im Review der Antec hoch angerechnet wird. Eigentlich der Hauptgrund für mich, den Mehrpreis zur normalen H100 zu bezahlen. Die Lüfter muss man ja wohl bei beiden tauschen, auch gerade für den Push-Pull Betrieb (wenn mit dem Gehäuse realisierbar).

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## darote80 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Servus,

also ich hab jetzt seit ca. 14 Tage die H100i im Pull Einsatz.( Graphite 600t SE )
Ich finde die Corsair Link Technik eigentlich ne ganz feine sache.
Läßt sich sauber einstellen und konfigurieren.Mit der richtigen Einstellung der Lüfter ist mein Sys im IDLE/Desktopbetrieb nahezu lautlos.Die restlichen Lüfter im System werden ebenfalls angezeigt und sind regelbar, ebenso CoreTemp,SSD/HDD Temps,GPU,....

Habe aber die originalen Corsairlüfter getauscht gegen 2x Wingboost. Die reichen bei mir vollkommen was die max Drehzahl angeht ( im Vergleich zu den originalen die mit bis zu 2500 drehen )  

Von irgendwelchen Pumpengeräuschen kann ich auch nicht berichten, läuft 1a. Den einzigen Ton den die Pumpe von sich gegeben hat, war beim Erstbetrieb, da "gluckste" sie kurz, aber dann war Ruhe 

Klar, der Preis is schon etwas happig, und natürlich bekommt man auch für weniger Geld fast gleichwertige Lüftkühler. Wer aber auf KompaktWaKü steht der macht nix falsch damit.
Spielzeug für große Kinder eben ...ach und das Logo leuchtet auch in Wunschfarbe


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Was ich Mich jetz bei meiner H100 frage...

Wozu is der Stecker an der Pumpe?! dieser sogenannte "Corsair link Digital" ?!


Ah gut ok! Hab's grad Gelesen 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehae...tellt-auf-der-CES-seine-Link-Kits-vor-863469/


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich hab jetzt seit ca. 14 Tage die H100i im Pull Einsatz.( Graphite 600t SE )
> Ich finde die Corsair Link Technik eigentlich ne ganz feine sache.
> ...


 
Hey, du hast ja eine H100i, welchen CPU hast du und wie sind die Temperaturen (Idle und Volllast wären Interesant).
Hätte Interesse das Teil mir in ein par Monaten auf meinen FX-8120 zu schnallen, sollten damit 8 Kerne@4Ghz drin sein?


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also ich hab jetzt seit ca. 14 Tage die H100i im Pull Einsatz.( Graphite 600t SE )
> Ich finde die Corsair Link Technik eigentlich ne ganz feine sache.
> ...


 

Wo hast'n das Teil her?!


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Servus,

also gekauft hab ich die H100i bei Amazon. Sehe grad, die Preise sind etwas nach oben korrigiert worden

Verbaut ist sie (noch) auf einem Ph.II X4 965BE @3,8 - 4,0 bei 1,415V  ( nb 2600mhz)
Crosshair IV For.

Die Temps im IDLE sind aktuell 29-32°C bei 22° Raumtemp.
Unter Last wie z.B. während ner session BF3 komm ich auf max 52°C. ( So sind die Lüfter jetzt eingestellt max Drehzahl 1200 umdr. Alpenföhn WingBoost 120)
Mit den hochdrehenden Corsairlüftern geht da natürlich noch das eine oder andre Grad aber eben zu Lasten der Lautstärke. Denn die Teile sind echt böse


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ganz schön heiß, mein FX-8120 wird unter Volllast mit den Freezer 13 (200 Watt Kühlleistung) max. 55°C warm (mit Prime95), dazu ist doch der FX-8120 ein Hitzkopf, im vergleich zum Phenom , wobei die Wakü ja einiges leiser sein sollte, als die Lüfter, die drehen bei mir mit 1800rpm.

Wie viel Kühlleistung hat die H100i denn (300w?...), sollte die besser sein als mein Artic Freezer 13 (200w Kühlleistung). Einen größeren Kühler wollte ich mir nicht ranschnallen, also wäre wohl eine Kompaktwakü die Lösung.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja, ganz schön heiß würd ich jetzt zwar net dazu sagen, aber man muß halt auch klar betonen , dass ich jetzt nicht auf jedes Grad weniger scharf bin. Mir ist da ein Kompromiss zwischen Kühlung und Lautstärke lieber. 

Lass ich die CPU ohne OC laufen, sieht es natürlich auch nochmals anders aus...

Wer natürlich durch die H100i erwartet dass sein sys um 20° kühler und noch dazu stumm wird, der irrt. Da muss halt jeder für sich selbst die Einstellungen so anpassen wie er sich die Prio. setzt.


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ne ich meinte das Corsair link Digital-Set?!


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte das Corsair link Digital-Set?!


 
Achso:


Ne, dass hab ich nicht.Vlt. habe ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt,aber so wie ich das verstanden hab, wird das Link Modul ja nur als Erweiterungs/Steuerungsmöglichkeit benötigt.Für weitere Corsairprodukte die diese Technik unterstützen ( z.B. Netzteile,Lüfter,LED stripes ..)
Ich habe nur die Linksoftware installiert, FW update gemacht, und fertig. 

Die Lüfter *die über die Pumpe verbunden* werden lassen sich alle regeln. 
Ebenso wird die SSD Temp von meinen beiden Samsung SSDs angezeigt
CPU Temp,Last, GPU Temp werden ebenfalls angezeigt,
PumpenDrehzahl ist einstellbar ebenso wird die Leistungsaufnahme angezeigt
Beleuchtung indiv. einstellbar


MMn macht das Modul erst wirklich sinn, wenn man dazu dann auch das passende NT und/oder Corsair Beleuchtungselemente verbauen will.
Denn der Rest kann wie o.g. problemlos über die Pumpe verbunden und gesteuert werden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz schön heiß würd ich jetzt zwar net dazu sagen, aber man muß halt auch klar betonen , dass ich jetzt nicht auf jedes Grad weniger scharf bin. Mir ist da ein Kompromiss zwischen Kühlung und Lautstärke lieber.
> 
> Lass ich die CPU ohne OC laufen, sieht es natürlich auch nochmals anders aus...
> 
> Wer natürlich durch die H100i erwartet dass sein sys um 20° kühler und noch dazu stumm wird, der irrt. Da muss halt jeder für sich selbst die Einstellungen so anpassen wie er sich die Prio. setzt.


 
Ich würde mir unter 60°C bei 8x4Ghz beim FX8120 erhoffen. 8x3,5Ghz sollten kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also um unter 60° zu bleiben stellt bei mir kein Problem dar.

Sollte der FX in der Wärmeentwicklung besser sein als die Phenoms, denke ich das sollte auf jeden Fall hinhauen.(mMn)
Selbst wenn ich den Vcore noch anhebe hab ich noch genug Reserven. Das geht dann aber halt wieder etwas zu Lasten der Geräuschentwicklung.

Bekommst die 4 Ghz den unter Luft <60° ?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht probiert, mit den AMD Vision Engine Controll Center habe ich den CPU mal mit höheren Taktraten testen lassen, habe bei 3,5Ghz dann abgebrochen weil mir der Lüfter zu laut wurde (der hat dann voll aufgedreht, soll er laut UEFI auch ab 55°C). CPU wurde bei 8x3,5Ghz (Volllast) nicht über 55°C warm, aber der Lüfter wurde laut.

Ich habe was gegoogelt, aber mit den FX-8120 nix mit der H100i gefunden, aber für die H100 (die H100i ist ja etwas Kühler).
Dort läuft ein FX-8120 mit 4,43Ghz bei 61°C unter Volllast mit der H100, und noch einen der den FX-8120 auf 4Ghz hat und 53°C mit 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon bei 1850rpm.

Die Werte sehen ja ganz gut aus. Werde mir dann eine H100i kaufen sobald ich das Geld hab.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe was gegoogelt, aber mit den FX-8120 nix mit der H100i gefunden, aber für die H100 (die H100i ist ja etwas Kühler).
> Dort läuft ein FX-8120 mit 4,43Ghz bei 61°C unter Volllast mit der H100, und noch einen der den FX-8120 auf 4Ghz hat und 53°C mit 2 Scythe Gentle Typhoon bei 1850rpm.
> 
> Die Werte sehen ja ganz gut aus. Werde mir dann eine H100i kaufen sobald ich das Geld hab.



Wenn dem so ist, ( kenn mich mit den FX net aus )wird es auf jeden Fall mit der H100i hinhauen.
Aber wie gesagt, am besten gleich noch 2 oder wenns der Platz zulässt ( push/pull ) 4 neue Lüfter mit dazu nehmen. Mit den originalen wirste lautstärkemäßig net glücklich


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Achso:
> 
> 
> Ne, dass hab ich nicht.Vlt. habe ich mich da unklar ausgedrückt,aber so wie ich das verstanden hab, wird das Link Modul ja nur als Erweiterungs/Steuerungsmöglichkeit benötigt.Für weitere Corsairprodukte die diese Technik unterstützen ( z.B. Netzteile,Lüfter,LED stripes ..)
> ...


 

Man kann die Software so Laden? Oo und was fuer'n fw denn?!


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cms/drivers/CorsairLinkInstall_2.2.0.exe

trara!

FW 1.0.4 http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cms/drivers/H100i_v1.0.4.zip


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke 

Doofe frage: Wohin mit dem fw-update?! EInfach in den Ordner klatschen?!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, ( kenn mich mit den FX net aus )wird es auf jeden Fall mit der H100i hinhauen.
> Aber wie gesagt, am besten gleich noch 2 oder wenns der Platz zulässt ( push/pull ) 4 neue Lüfter mit dazu nehmen. Mit den originalen wirste lautstärkemäßig net glücklich


 
Danke, werde sie mir kaufen sobald ich Geld hab (Schüler halt^^).
Werde mal kucken wie es mit den Geld aussieht, mal kucken ob ich sofort Lüfter kaufe, oder erst später.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Doofe frage: Wohin mit dem fw-update?! EInfach in den Ordner klatschen?!



über die Corsair link software...unter options


----------



## B4C4RD! (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Laesst sich bei Mir nicht Updaten?!

Laesst sich wohl nur mit der h100i Steuern?


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

natürlich geht das nur mit der "i". 

Denn nur die ist ja interaktiv


----------



## Aer0 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

für die h100 kanste dir nen corsai rlink comander kaufen und dann auch sie steuern.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Aer0 schrieb:


> für die h100 kanste dir nen corsai rlink comander kaufen und dann auch sie steuern.


 
biste Dir da wirklich sicher?

Edit:
Ok, habs grad gelesen, geht scheinbar. Wusste ich auch nicht. 

Die Frage ist dann halt nur noch, ob sich ne ca.70,- teure Licht/Lüftersteuerung lohnt.Wenn man es nur dafür benötigt.


----------



## Aer0 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> biste Dir da wirklich sicher?


 jup die h100/h80 hat doch diesen extra anschluss dafür,kanst ja noch n bisschen dazu googeln aber verbreitet ist diese methode warscheinlich nciht,wer will schon ne 3,5 zoll box nur für die wakü in seinen pc einbauen


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Aer0 schrieb:


> jup die h100/h80 hat doch diesen extra anschluss dafür,kanst ja noch n bisschen dazu googeln aber verbreitet ist diese methode warscheinlich nciht,wer will schon ne 3,5 zoll box nur für die wakü in seinen pc einbauen



siehe Edit obiger post

und stimmt, dass mit der Größe kommt ja auch noch dazu. 

Das mein ich ja, einzeln lohnt das nicht wirklich. Vor allem wenn man ne komplette 100i für nen starken Hunni bekommt.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomm seit ich gestern meine H100i eingebaut habe immer häufiger Freezes, die vor dem Einbau nicht waren !
Kann das an der Corsair Link Software liegen ? (habe übrigens W8)
Ansonsten ist das Teil echt gut und pendelt sich so zw. 24-28 Grad ein, bei BF3 auf Ultra geht sie höchstens auf 32 Grad


----------



## darote80 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Olching_Zocker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bekomm seit ich gestern meine H100i eingebaut habe immer häufiger Freezes, die vor dem Einbau nicht waren !
> Kann das an der Corsair Link Software liegen ? (habe übrigens W8)
> Ansonsten ist das Teil echt gut und pendelt sich so zw. 24-28 Grad ein, bei BF3 auf Ultra geht sie höchstens auf 32 Grad



ich konnte bei mir bisher nix dergleichen beobachten. keine freezes o.ä.  ( W7 64 )

Firmware schon aktuallisiert ?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> Firmware schon aktuallisiert ?



Ja, denke schon .. hab sie gedownloadet, in den Bootloader geladen und dann stand da am Ende "Bootloader fertig" oder so, dann hab ichs geschlossen !


----------



## darote80 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

vlt. gibt es da noch Probleme mit Win8
Alle Stecker richtig drin?
Ich würde es nochmals install.( also die Link software ) und wenn das Problem immer noch besteht, vlt. mal den Corair support kontaktieren.

Stimmen deine Temps wirklich? ( 32° unter Last?? )Nicht das bei der montage was schiefgelaufen is, und dein sys freezed weil es überhitzt?


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> vlt. gibt es da noch Probleme mit Win8
> Alle Stecker richtig drin?
> Ich würde es nochmals install.( also die Link software ) und wenn das Problem immer noch besteht, vlt. mal den Corair support kontaktieren.
> 
> Stimmen deine Temps wirklich? Nicht das bei der montage was schiefgelaufen is, und dein sys freezed weil es überhitzt?


 
Jetzt hab ich eben nochmal die Firmware geupdatet, jetzt geht die LED nicht mehr 
Ja, ich hoff mal das die Temps stimmen, außerdem kamen die von der H100i und nicht direkt vom CPU, denn da wird bei mir 0° angezeigt, sowohl in Everest, in CoreTemp etc. ...
Das Problem bei der Montage war, dass das Plastikteil vom Sockel, bei dem sich das H100i (AM3) einklinkt gefehlt hat .. hatte vorher den EKL Brocken drauf, da brauchte man den anscheinend nicht
und die Deppen von Tecstoren.net haben den einfach nicht mitgeschickt, also eben das Ding vom PC meiner Mom (Am2+) geklaut ..


----------



## darote80 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

mach ma ne Neuinstallation vom Corsair Link2. Dann FW update.
Ich persönlich würde trotzdem noch den sitz der Pumpe auf der CPU überprüfen.

Das am3 retention modul ist im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten. Ist ein Bestandteil vom Board.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> mach ma ne Neuinstallation vom Corsair Link2. Dann FW update.
> Ich persönlich würde trotzdem noch den sitz der Pumpe auf der CPU überprüfen.



So neuinstalliert, alles drumunddran, doch beim FW Update sagt er mir, dass die H100i nicht installiert ist/"wäre" ! 
Sie läuft aber und CL2 zeigt mir sogar Temps an. Ich hab übrigens im BIOS mal nachgesehen, da passts !
Und jetzt ??

EDIT: hab jetzt mal den USB Steckerplatz am Board mit nem anderen USB Stecker getauscht -> bringt nix, also wirds das Kabel sein oder ?



> Das am3 retention modul ist im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten. Ist ein Bestandteil vom Board.



Das ist mir klar ! Ich hab den PC ja zusammenbauen lassen bie tecstore.net, aber die haben das anscheinend vom Board abgeschraubt und mir nicht mitgeschickt !


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab da ein kleines prob mit meiner h100.
Die temps meines 3970x ist ziemlich hoch.  Unter prime95 auf stufe 2 @66°C  verbaut in nem cosmos 2... die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind auch ziemlich laut    jemand gleiche oder ähnliche erfahrungen? Oder sogar abhilfe?


----------



## JackOnell (11. Januar 2013)

Wie ist der radiator eingebaut bzw die Lüfter


----------



## PEACEpolska (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der radi ist innen verbaut im deckel. Darüber, außen am Gehäuse sind die Lüfter montiert die luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen.
Innen konnte ich die Lüfter nicht verbauen da die spannungsversorgung der cpu im weg war


----------



## Sauerland (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@Donstaudi

Hey während des Schreibens wurde dein Tread geschlossen und nach hier verlegt. Wollen wir mal hoffen das du das noch lesen wirst.

Da müsstest du uns aber auch schon sagen, welche Einbaumöglichkeit bei dir im Gehäuse gegeben ist.

Meistens werden die Radiatoren ja am hinteren Lüfterfenster verbaut, was eben einen 120er Radiator zulässt.

Gut erscheint mir persönlich die H100 von Corsair. Das ist aber eine Komplett Wakü Corsair Hydro Series H100
mit 240er Radiator, also doppeltem. Da ich sie selbst nicht besitze (hab eine eigenes Wakü-System aber auch mit 240er Radiator) kann ich natürlich nichts dazu schreiben. Aber unter dem link findet du ja ausreichend Bewertungen von Käufern mit entsprechenden Tipps. Dazu gibt es dann wohl auch noch eine neuere Version ( H100i). Die Unterschiede müsste man dann mal recherchieren, den der Preisunterschied scheint mir schon ziemlich groß (79,90€ zu 107,90€ sind immer 28,-€). Wie in den meisten Foren zu Komplett Waküs empfohlen, solltest du dich auch gleich mal nach alternativ Lüftern umschauen, die ggf. Leiser arbeiten.

Meiner Wissens bietet AMD ja im Ausland die FX CPUs auch mit einer einfachen Wakü (120er Radiator) von Antek an.

Wenn du im Gehäuse z.B. unter dem Dach genügend Platz hast, würde ich dir jedenfalls zu einer mit 240er Radiator raten. Die hat mehr Luft nach oben, bzw. man kann sie mit einer geringeren Drehzahl der Lüfter betreiben um auf das selbe Ergebnis einer 120er zu kommen, was für OC schon von erheblichen Vorteil ist. Dazu rate ich dir den Testbericht von D3Now AMD FX - Die Zweite... - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow! Forum genauer zu lesen.

Eigentlich sollte ja der FX-8350 etwas besser sein als noch der FX-8150 der dort getestet wurde, aber wer das schon. Bekannt ist aus den Foren, dass die FX Hitzköpfe sind, zumindest bei vielen, die neben einem gutem Netzteil auch eine gute Kühlung bedürfen, gerade beim OC.

Viel vergnügen.


Gruß


----------



## MasterSax (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo ich hab mal eine frage wie ich die Pumpen Spannung runtersetzen kann. Ich habe gehört das dann das Pumpen Geräusch weggeht ? oder gibts noch andere lösungen ? 

mfg


----------



## darote80 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



MasterSax schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab mal eine frage wie ich die Pumpen Spannung runtersetzen kann. Ich habe gehört das dann das Pumpen Geräusch weggeht ? oder gibts noch andere lösungen ?
> 
> mfg


 
einfach nen Widerstand zwischen löten.( ich sag jetzt mal damit du auf z.B. 11,9V auf der 12V Leitung kommst  ). --->Pumpe dreht langsamer----> Geräusch sollte weg sein.


----------



## Aer0 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

einfach "einen" wieder stand ist gut xD beim start braucht die pumpe mehr leistung und könnte deshalb evtl nicht starten,ich würde eine spannung nicht mit einem wiederstand ändern.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Januar 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Der radi ist innen verbaut im deckel. Darüber, außen am Gehäuse sind die Lüfter montiert die luft aus dem Gehäuse saugen.
> Innen konnte ich die Lüfter nicht verbauen da die spannungsversorgung der cpu im weg war



Wenn die Lüfter nicht direkt auf dem radiator sitzen wird wohl nicht genug Luft durch die lamellen gegen


----------



## darote80 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Aer0 schrieb:


> einfach "einen" wieder stand ist gut xD beim start braucht die pumpe mehr leistung und könnte deshalb evtl nicht starten,ich würde eine spannung nicht mit einem wiederstand ändern.


 

Es sollte natürlich nicht irgendein Widerstand sein sondern schon der passende. Da muß man halt ma durchmessen und ausprobieren. 
Gibt hier ja scheinbar auch einige die Ihre H100 damit zum schweigen gebracht haben.
Aber er kann die Pumpe doch auch an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen und die Pumpe so um ein paar Umdrehungen bremsen.


----------



## MasterSax (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich hab die Lüfter schon an der Lüftersteuerung  und mein PC auf der seite liegen sonst brummt die Pumpe zu sehr und die Lüfter drehen zu laut , obwohl ich sie auch ausgetauscht habe


----------



## darote80 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich meinte eigentlich das du die Pumpe auch an die Lüftersteuerung hängen sollst. Aber nur wenn die sich stufenlos runterregel läßt und nicht in 12V/7V/5V Schritten.Dann könntest du vlt. herausfinden ob die Pumpe bei <12V immer noch Geräusche macht


----------



## PEACEpolska (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat ja eig kaum einen unterschied ob die nun auf dem radi sitzen oder am Gehäuse direkt über dem radi. Bei beiden werden die bohrungen für die schrauben verdeckt. Ein gitter ist nicht dazwischen


----------



## JackOnell (12. Januar 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Hat ja eig kaum einen unterschied ob die nun auf dem radi sitzen oder am Gehäuse direkt über dem radi. Bei beiden werden die bohrungen für die schrauben verdeckt. Ein gitter ist nicht dazwischen



Ich benutze zb Lüfter mit Gummilippen direkt Aug dem Radiator sodass der komplette Druck durch den radiator geht.


----------



## PEACEpolska (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Joa ist eine gute idee mit der gummilippe. Welche temps habt ihr mit der h100?


----------



## darote80 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Joa ist eine gute idee mit der gummilippe. Welche temps habt ihr mit der h100?


 
"ohne Gummilippe"

H100i @2x120wingboost
corsair graphite 600t se
radi/mesh/lüfter----ergo saugend

Idle @700rpm 30-32°
Last @1200rpm 52°
Ph.II X4 965@3,9Ghz 1,41V


----------



## JackOnell (12. Januar 2013)

955BE 1,4 Volt 3,8Ghz und 22C RaumTemperatur sind es 45-47 Grad


----------



## PEACEpolska (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann ist ja meine Temperatur gar nicht mal so verkehrt...  ^^


----------



## MasterSax (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

der i7 hat auch deutlich mehr abwärme als die amds  seh ich ja auch bei mein alten cpu


----------



## dragonlort (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich habe mit mein H100 sehe sig.  IDL raum temps ca 20/21 crad so 35/38 crad unter last mit prime 50/51crad bei spiele so 45/48 crad  bei stufe 1


----------



## MasterSax (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich merk kein unterschied zwischen stufe 1 und 3


----------



## dragonlort (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich kann da nur von mir reden, wen ich auf stufe 2 oder 3 mache merke ich den nur unter prime ca 4 bis 5 crad.sonst bleiben die temps gleich


----------



## schlenzie (23. Januar 2013)

Hat denn schon jemand die H100i mit einem eLoop B12-PS getestet ?


----------



## Mauricius (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat jemand vl Erfahrungen mit dem Corsair H60 ?


----------



## Chris2403 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Mauricius schrieb:


> Hat jemand vl Erfahrungen mit dem Corsair H60 ?


 
Ich hab den H60 derzeit auf einem i5-3570k mit 2x Enermax TB Silence 120er Lüftern in Push/Pull verbaut.

Bin gerade noch mit dem Feintuning beim OC beschäftigt, aber gerade im Moment ist 4.3GHz@1.160v Idle bei ~30°C (Lüfter aus) - Prime95 bei 55-65°C (Lüfter bei 100%)

Kühlt also eigentlich recht ordentlich was weg.

Grüße


----------



## Hollinail (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> "ohne Gummilippe"
> 
> H100i @2x120wingboost
> corsair graphite 600t se
> ...


 
Hallo an alle!

Also mit meiner alten Bestückung (Ph. II x4 965 BE @3,9 GHz 1,4125V) hatte ich sogar nur max. 49 Grad C mit einem Matterhorn unter Prime 95 ! Idle 30 grad. Raumtemperatur 22 grad.
Nun hab ich mit nem i7 3770k @3,9 Turbo mit einer H60 2013 nach ner Stunde Prime bei 22 grad Raumtemperatur auf dem heißesten Kern 65 grad. Ausblasend mit 2 Lüftern bestückt und keine andere WLP auf den Kühlkopf aufgetragen.
MFG


----------



## SwissBullet (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hatte die H70,bei mir waren es auch mit prime 95 ca 65c auf dem wärmsten Kern und das mit 2 Lüftern die beide mit 1250Rpm liefen,auch ausblasend.
Jetzt habe ich den Prolimatech Mega Shadow mit einem saugenden NB-eLoop B12-2 @850Rpm und in etwa die gleichen Temperaturen.
Der Grund für den Kühler wechseln war die ratternde Pumpe der H70.


----------



## schlenzie (3. Februar 2013)

Schleift der eLoop nicht ? Die sollen Probleme im saugenden Betrieb haben


----------



## SwissBullet (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein absolut keine Probleme.
Ich weiss nur,dass die PWM Modelle Probleme haben.
Nebst dem Silent Wing 2 der beste Lüfter den ich je hatte.


----------



## DanTheManX2 (4. Februar 2013)

*Antec 920 V4 wie erkennen und wo erhältlich?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,


ich habe mir am Freitag eine AiO Wasserkühlung von Antec bestellt und zwar die 920 bei Hardwareversand.

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+A...2O+920.article



Nun habe ich heute morgen in der Bahn gelesen, dass Antec im Dezember die Antec 920 V4 rausgebracht hat.

Nun wollte ich gerne fragen, wodran ich die neue Version "V4" erkennen kann und ob Hardwareversand diese ausliefert 

oder noch die alten Bestände verkauft. 


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, denn die Artikelnummern sagen mir nichts und manche von euch kennen sich bestimmt besser aus.



Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Gruß Dan


----------



## JackOnell (4. Februar 2013)

DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mir am Freitag eine AiO Wasserkühlung von Antec bestellt und zwar die 920 bei Hardwareversand.
> 
> ...



Dein Link führt ins nichts, aber abgesehen davon ist die v4 nirgends gelistet gehe also mal von der alten aus.


----------



## Sickpuppy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 V4 wie erkennen und wo erhältlich?*



DanTheManX2 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir am Freitag eine AiO Wasserkühlung von Antec bestellt und zwar die 920 bei Hardwareversand.
> ...



...einziger Unterschied ist nur, eine komplett überarbeitete Pumpe, die  aufgrund ihres neuen Designs die Kühlleistung erhöhen und gleichzeitig  die Lautstärke auf ein Minimum reduzieren soll. (Zitat OCS)

Das wirste also so auf den ersten Blick, ohne SN oder dergl nicht erkennen können.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Schleift der eLoop nicht ? Die sollen Probleme im saugenden Betrieb haben



hab ich auch gehört. das problem bekommt man jedoch sicherlich mit so einem teil in den griff. soweit ich gehört habe, sollen die im "kopfüber" betrieb auf dem radiator aufliegen.


----------



## JackOnell (6. Februar 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hab ich auch gehört. das problem bekommt man jedoch sicherlich mit so einem teil in den griff. soweit ich gehört habe, sollen die im "kopfüber" betrieb auf dem radiator aufliegen.



Dann kann man doch gleich  die Noiseblocker plps holen dort sind Gummilippen gleich mit bei.


----------



## Aer0 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich hab an meinen 120er radi der h80 auch 2 noiseblocker multiframes,die sind bei drehzahlen bis 1200 ziemlich leiese,meine auf 1400 und werden beim gaming von der graka übertönt.
die gummi runge isolieren shcon ganz gut würde ich sagen und ich kann die noiseblocke rmultifram empfehlen.


----------



## SwissBullet (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hab ich auch gehört. das problem bekommt man jedoch sicherlich mit so einem teil in den griff. soweit ich gehört habe, sollen die im "kopfüber" betrieb auf dem radiator aufliegen.


 
Bei den NB eLoop B12-2 lagen nebst anderem Zubehör auch 8 gummierte Unterlagszapfen bei.


----------



## dnrtllr (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin, ich habe versucht, mich durch den Thread zu wühlen. Habe leider keine Antwort finden können.
Ich habe eine H60 auf einem ASUS P8Z77 - I Deluxe Board.
Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, die Wasserpumpe zu regeln. Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert 1A, aber die Pumpe verändert sich gar nicht.
Egal ob ich sie an den CPU oder CHASSIS FAN Connector stecke;  ist immer das Gleiche:
Lüfter läßt sich regeln und ist kaum hörbar bei ca 1000 u/min
Pumpe steht fest bei ca 4300 u/min. und macht Krach. 
Naja Krach ist relativ, so wirklich laut ist sie nicht. Aber ich kann sie aus 3m Entfernung deutlich hören. Das kann doch nicht sein.
Vielen Dank für Tips und Antworten.


----------



## schlenzie (10. Februar 2013)

Der Wert der Pumpe wird fehlerhaft angezeigt, es ist die Hälfte !! Habe ich irgendwo gelesen, das es manchmal verdoppelt wird. Ca 2000upm sind bei den normal


----------



## JackOnell (10. Februar 2013)

dnrtllr schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe versucht, mich durch den Thread zu wühlen. Habe leider keine Antwort finden können.
> Ich habe eine H60 auf einem ASUS P8Z77 - I Deluxe Board.
> Ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, die Wasserpumpe zu regeln. Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert 1A, aber die Pumpe verändert sich gar nicht.
> Egal ob ich sie an den CPU oder CHASSIS FAN Connector stecke;  ist immer das Gleiche:
> ...



Eigentlich soll die nicht langsamer laufen, und wenn sie das doch soll musst du was basteln was dann in Richtung Widerstand und löten geht.


----------



## dnrtllr (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Alles Klar, dann kann ich ja aufhören zu suchen.
Gibts denn leisere Waküs? Irgendwie nervt mich, daß ich mir sowas einbaue und dann hör ichs trotzdem noch raus. Da ist ja meine GTX 670 noch leiser.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Februar 2013)

dnrtllr schrieb:


> Alles Klar, dann kann ich ja aufhören zu suchen.
> Gibts denn leisere Waküs? Irgendwie nervt mich, daß ich mir sowas einbaue und dann hör ichs trotzdem noch raus. Da ist ja meine GTX 670 noch leiser.



Ich habe eine H100 und da rattert nix.
Die haben allerdings ne recht grosse Serienstreuung, evtl ne RMA machen und ne neue schicken lassen.
Je nach Gehäuse empfiehlt es sich auch das Board zu entkoppeln da die Variationen sich evtl übertragen.

Edit
Ansonsten ne wakü selber zusammenstellen oder auf lukü wechseln...


----------



## dnrtllr (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hmmm, ist meine erste Wasserkühlung und eigentlich bin ich auch zufrieden. Es hat mich nur immer gewundert, daß der Rechner nicht so leise ist wie erwartet.
Jetzt habe ich die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, die Lüfter angehalten und die HDDs ( bis auf die SSD) abgestöpselt und der Rechner ist genauso laut wie vorher.
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Teil einfach nicht leiser wird, oder ob ich eine Montagskühlung erwischt habe.
Fakt ist aber, das sie mir zu laut ist. Ich will einen Rechner den man nicht bzw kaum hört, außer naürlich unter Last. Und alle anderen Komponenten sind für mich ok.


Edit: macht so eine Pumpe denn nun Geräusche oder nicht? Läuft die immer konstant oder paßt sie sich der CPU Temp an?


----------



## JackOnell (10. Februar 2013)

dnrtllr schrieb:


> Hmmm, ist meine erste Wasserkühlung und eigentlich bin ich auch zufrieden. Es hat mich nur immer gewundert, daß der Rechner nicht so leise ist wie erwartet.
> Jetzt habe ich die Grafikkarte ausgebaut, die Lüfter angehalten und die HDDs ( bis auf die SSD) abgestöpselt und der Rechner ist genauso laut wie vorher.
> Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Teil einfach nicht leiser wird, oder ob ich eine Montagskühlung erwischt habe.
> Fakt ist aber, das sie mir zu laut ist. Ich will einen Rechner den man nicht bzw kaum hört, außer naürlich unter Last. Und alle anderen Komponenten sind für mich ok.



Wenn du noch Garantie hast leite eine RMA ein alles andere habe ich dir gesagt


----------



## dnrtllr (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, danke. Ich hab grad schonmal meinen Händler angeschrieben. Das Teil ist von September, sollte kein Problem sein.
Aber ob die H60 jetzt prinzipiell geräuschlos sein soll ist mir immernoch nicht klar.


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du einen sehr leisen Betrieb anstrebst, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen die schlechteste Wahl. Nicht nur die Pumpe ist oft laut, auch die Radiatoren sind auf schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt. Wenn du sehr viel Leistung abführen willst und es sehr leise haben willst, dann geht kein Weg an einer großen Wakü vorbei. Wenn du es möglichst günstig recht leise haben willst, dann ist ein Luftkühler die beste Wahl.


----------



## Aer0 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du einen sehr leisen Betrieb anstrebst, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen die schlechteste Wahl. Nicht nur die Pumpe ist oft laut, auch die Radiatoren sind auf schnelle Lüfter ausgelegt. Wenn du sehr viel Leistung abführen willst und es sehr leise haben willst, dann geht kein Weg an einer großen Wakü vorbei. Wenn du es möglichst günstig recht leise haben willst, dann ist ein Luftkühler die beste Wahl.


 eine kompakt wakü ist eine komplett fertig gebaute normale wakü,also erzähl hier doch keinen stuß.
man kann sagen das sich single radiator waküs ncith lohnen,aber mit nem dual radiator kriegt man ganz gute ergebnisse.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Februar 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> eine kompakt wakü ist eine komplett fertig gebaute normale wakü,also erzähl hier doch keinen stuß.
> man kann sagen das sich single radiator waküs ncith lohnen,aber mit nem dual radiator kriegt man ganz gute ergebnisse.



Allerdings mit einem sehr engen Lamellenabstand was hohe Drehzahlen seitens Lüfter erfordert...


----------



## schlenzie (10. Februar 2013)

Hm, also wird mein Vorhaben H100i + 2x Noiseblocker B12-PS nichts werden??? (Auf minimal Drehzahl)


----------



## LukeFluke (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Corsair H80 in das Raven 2 gehäause Passt ?


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Aer0 schrieb:


> eine kompakt wakü ist eine komplett fertig gebaute normale wakü,also erzähl hier doch keinen stuß.


Nein, eine Kompaktkühlung ist nicht so einfach erweiterbar, auf hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt, hat eine nicht entkoppelbare Billigpumpe verbaut und einen mittelmäßigen CPU-Kühler. Damit unterscheiden sich fast alle Eigenschaften und damit auch die Vor- und Nachteile, wodurch man beides einfach nicht gleichsetzen kann. Lukü-Kompaktkü-Wakü, das sind und bleiben nunmal 3 unterschiedliche Klassen.



JackOnell schrieb:


> Allerdings mit einem sehr engen Lamellenabstand was hohe Drehzahlen seitens Lüfter erfordert...


 Genau.



schlenzie schrieb:


> Hm, also wird mein Vorhaben H100i + 2x Noiseblocker B12-PS nichts werden??? (Auf minimal Drehzahl)


 Je nach deinen Ansprüchen kann das schon zu einem für dich befriedigenden Ergebnis führen, aber das könnte u.U. auch ein deutlich günstiger Luftkühler. 
Wenn du die Lüfter tauschst, dann macht eine H100 non-i imo mehr Sinn.


----------



## schlenzie (10. Februar 2013)

> Je nach deinen Ansprüchen kann das schon zu einem für dich befriedigenden Ergebnis führen, aber das könnte u.U. auch ein deutlich günstiger Luftkühler.
> Wenn du die Lüfter tauschst, dann macht eine H100 non-i imo mehr Sinn.



Wieso diesen?


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die i bietet bei einem Lüftertausch imo nicht genug Vorteile für ihren deutlich höheren Preis.


----------



## Sysnet (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Aer0 schrieb:


> eine kompakt wakü ist eine komplett fertig gebaute normale wakü,also erzähl hier doch keinen stuß.
> man kann sagen das sich single radiator waküs ncith lohnen,aber mit nem dual radiator kriegt man ganz gute ergebnisse.


 
Leider nur theoretisch. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied meist doch *sehr* deutlich.

Edit:
Beispiel: Getestet jeweils 1Std. bei voller Last auf einem 2500k (OC auf 4,4 bei rund 1,3V)
WaKü (Kühler war ein AC Yellowstone) mit einem 120-mm-Radiator und *einem Lüfter* bei 1500 U/min: Delta=32,6
KompaktwaKü Antec H²O 920 mit *zwei Lüftern* (auf Extreme) bei 2400 U/min: Delta=38,4

Die Kompakte ist dabei schon unerträglich laut! Die "echte" WaKü war zwar auch schon zu hören, jedoch kaum zu vergleichen und deutlich leiser. Zumal hier auch nicht gerade sehr hochwertige Lüfter zum Einsatz kamen. 

Ist also mehr als manch einer denken mag. Eine vollwertige WaKü ist einfach überlegen. Das ist ein Fakt an dem es bis jetzt nunmal nichts zu rütteln gibt.


----------



## schlenzie (11. Februar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Die i bietet bei einem Lüftertausch imo nicht genug Vorteile für ihren deutlich höheren Preis.



Es geht mir dabei nicht um den Preis, der ist bei solchen "kleineren" Teilen eher sekundär. Vielmehr geht es um die Lautstärke 

Der Archon ist sehr leise mit seinen ca 400-600 upm, aber auch verdammt groß !!

Und genau darum geht es im zweiten Schritt. Ich möchte gern den Innenraum übersichtlicher und freier gestalten aber auch nicht in lautere Gebiete voran schreiten. Abgesehen davon bin ich irgendwie Corsair Fan geworden 

Daher nochmal die Frage: reichen beim H100 (i) 400-500upm aus, wenn ich im Normalbetrieb und Spielbetrieb bin? - ausgenommen natürlich Extreme Übertaktung !!


----------



## schlenzie (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Uter, bist du noch da ? Kannst du was zu dem Thema langsam laufende Lüfter sagen ? Würde mich freuen


----------



## JackOnell (13. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hallo Uter, bist du noch da ? Kannst du was zu dem Thema langsam laufende Lüfter sagen ? Würde mich freuen



Bin zwar nicht gelb,  aber was interessiert dich genau ?


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Daher nochmal die Frage: reichen beim H100 (i) 400-500upm aus, wenn ich im Normalbetrieb und Spielbetrieb bin? - ausgenommen natürlich Extreme Übertaktung !!


 
Im Pc meiner Freundin steckt eine H100i mit einem Phenom II X6 auf 3,8GHz, wenn du möchtest (und meine Freundin mich lässt XD) kann ich heute Abend die Lüfter mal runterdrehen. Sind aber noch die originalen Lüfter, mal schauen wie weit die runter gehen. Würde dann Win Idle und BF3 Last testen.


----------



## schlenzie (13. Februar 2013)

Es dreht sich eigentlich nur darum ob ich unter Last die beiden eLoop B12-PS mit ca 400-500upm nutzen kann oder ob das nicht ausreicht. Ich möchte es halt nicht zu laut haben


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also falls du doch noch Interesse an den Ergebnissen hast:
Wie schon erwähnt, Phenom II X6 auf 3,8GHz mit 1,4V mit H100i im Deckel eines C70 ausblasend montiert mit 550RPM standard Lüfter

1h Prime: Temperaturen pendeln sich nach ca. 30 min bei realistischen 65°C ein (AIDA64 Werte, sollten in etwa der reellen Temp. entsprechen, da sie ca 10°C über den Werten anderer Tools liegen).
5 min nach Prime im Windows Idle wieder auf 42°C.
Nach einer Runde Azadi Palast mit 1000 Tickets waren's 54°C

Ich hoffe es hilft dir etwas


----------



## schlenzie (13. Februar 2013)

Vielen dank. Jetzt fehlt mir leider noch der Vergleich zum i7 2600k. Ich kenne leider den AMD nicht, ob der wärmer oder Kühler ist als der Intel


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wärmer, definitiv wärmer 
Der I7 hat nur 95Watt TDP, der Phenom II 125Watt und es lagen 1,4Volt an was du im Regelfall beim I7 nicht brauchen/haben wirst.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Es dreht sich eigentlich nur darum ob ich unter Last die beiden eLoop B12-PS mit ca 400-500upm nutzen kann oder ob das nicht ausreicht. Ich möchte es halt nicht zu laut haben



Also wenn du die Lüfter nicht hörst hörst du die Pumpe.
Ich benutze die Noiseblocker plps geregelt vom Board über den CPUFan Anschluss weder mit idl noch unter Last und seit neustem mit Oc sind die Lüfter zu hören.......
Was ein Satz x)
Allerdings höre ich das leise surren der pumpe, und manchmal vibriert auch die Kiste


----------



## darote80 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich habs jetzt auch mal durch probiert. Mit fester Drehzahl von 580 Umdr. steigt bei mir die Temp unter Prime auf 61° Tendenz eher steigend. Stelle ich auf fixe Drehzahl von 850 pendelt sich die Temp bei 60° ein.
Ebenfalls H100i im Deckel und 2xwingbosst saugend. Ph.II X4 3,8Ghz 1,380V


----------



## Uter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Vielmehr geht es um die Lautstärke


Dann ist ein Wechsel von einer so starken Lukü auf eine Kompaktkühlung definitiv nicht sinnvoll. 



schlenzie schrieb:


> Der Archon ist sehr leise mit seinen ca 400-600 upm, aber auch verdammt groß !!


Die Größe finde ich persönlich ein ziemlich schwaches Argument. Entweder der Kühler passt oder er passt nicht, aber wenn er passt, dann kann man imo nicht mit der Größe argumentieren. Was bringt die Volumen, das du nicht nutzt? 



schlenzie schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bin ich irgendwie Corsair Fan geworden


Warum? Die Kompaktkühlungen, Netzteile, Lüfter und Gehäuse stammen afaik von vielen unterschiedlichen OEMs. Der gemeinsame Vertrieb ist die einzige Gemeinsamkeit. 



schlenzie schrieb:


> Daher nochmal die Frage: reichen beim H100 (i) 400-500upm aus, wenn ich im Normalbetrieb und Spielbetrieb bin? - ausgenommen natürlich Extreme Übertaktung !!


 Ja, je nach Verlustleistung und deinem Anspruch an die Temperaturen, aber jede aktuelle CPU lässt sich mit einer solchen Kühlung und diesen Drehzahlen betreiben. 



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> (AIDA64 Werte, sollten in etwa der reellen Temp. entsprechen, da sie ca 10°C über den Werten anderer Tools liegen)


 Die internen Sensoren sind extrem ungenau. Abweichungen +-10K sind eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Ein willkürliches Offset macht die Werte oft realistischer, aber es kann auch durchaus sein, dass man die Werte falsch verbessert. Grundsätzlich gilt: Genaue absolute Temperaturen lassen sich nicht durch die eingebauten Sensoren messen und vergleichen kann man 2 CPUs schon gar nicht, auch nicht, wenn es sich um die gleiche Modellreihe handelt. Spätestens bei 2 Herstellern kann man genausogut auch würfeln. 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Also wenn du die Lüfter nicht hörst hörst du die Pumpe. [...] Allerdings höre ich das leise surren der pumpe, und manchmal vibriert auch die Kiste


 Das ist leider das Problem bei den Kompaktkühlungen. Zudem gibt es eine große Serienstreuung, es kann also sein, dass die Pumpe relativ leise ist, aber es kann auch sein, dass sie ziemlich laut ist. Wirklich leise bekommt man sie aber wohl nie (das liegt z.T. auch daran, dass man sie nicht entkoppeln kann).


----------



## schlenzie (13. Februar 2013)

Kurz gesagt, der große CPU Kühler nimmt mir den Steckplatz für die Soundkarte und nimmt somit der GraKa die Luft (ist jetzt direkt links daneben)


----------



## JackOnell (13. Februar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Das ist leider das Problem bei den Kompaktkühlungen. Zudem gibt es eine große Serienstreuung, es kann also sein, dass die Pumpe relativ leise ist, aber es kann auch sein, dass sie ziemlich laut ist. Wirklich leise bekommt man sie aber wohl nie (das liegt z.T. auch daran, dass man sie nicht entkoppeln kann).



Das mit dem entkoppeln hatte ich oben ja schonmal erwähnt....
Idealerweise bringst du gummis zwischen Board und case denn die Schwingungen der pumpe sind nicht zu unterschätzen, und Gehäuse wie das nzxt Phantom mit mash vibrieren oft schnell.

Wenn du es leise möchtest keine kompaktwakü.....sry


----------



## Uter (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt, der große CPU Kühler nimmt mir den Steckplatz für die Soundkarte und nimmt somit der GraKa die Luft (ist jetzt direkt links daneben)


 Kannst du den Archon nicht einfach drehen? Wenn du schon Multiframes hast, dann rentiert sich vermutlich der Tausch in eLoops nicht. Schönes System btw. 



JackOnell schrieb:


> Idealerweise bringst du gummis zwischen Board und case denn die Schwingungen der pumpe sind nicht zu unterschätzen, und Gehäuse wie das nzxt Phantom mit mash vibrieren oft schnell.


 Das ist ein Möglichkeit, aber ist auch nicht perfekt, da es keine perfekte Entkopplung ist, es zu Höhenproblemen kommen kann und das Board allein schon eine ziemlich großer Resonanzkörper ist.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Februar 2013)

Uter schrieb:


> Kannst du den Archon nicht einfach drehen? Wenn du schon Multiframes hast, dann rentiert sich vermutlich der Tausch in eLoops nicht. Schönes System btw.
> 
> Das ist ein Möglichkeit, aber ist auch nicht perfekt, da es keine perfekte Entkopplung ist, es zu Höhenproblemen kommen kann und das Board allein schon eine ziemlich großer Resonanzkörper ist.



Richtige Abhilfe schafft das auch nicht das ist klar, wenn Mann ein silentfan ist sollte Mann was anderes wählen.


----------



## schlenzie (13. Februar 2013)

Ich habe keine Multiframes mehr. Sind alles eLoops inzwischen


----------



## schlenzie (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Richtige Abhilfe schafft das auch nicht das ist klar, wenn Mann ein silentfan ist sollte Mann was anderes wählen.


 
Silent sollte mMn jedes System im Idle sein, lauter darf es gern unter Last werden, immerhin hat man meist eh ein Headset auf oder die Lautsprecher an.

Wenn ich eure Meinungen jetzt so gelesen habe frage ich mich wirklich, wofür gibt es Kompaktwasserkühlungen ? Die sind zu laut, nicht entkoppelt, rattern, brauchen schnelle Lüfter und ganz wichtig -> kleine Luftkühler können das auch - schreibt ihr beide hier.

Also würde mich mal interessieren warum ihr die Dinger habt und euch damals dafür entschieden habt, bzw. wo der wahre Unterschied zum Luftkühler ist (bitte Vorteile nennen). Nach wie vor steht mein interesse an der H100i !! (ich warte noch auf einen Amazon Gutschein, der hoffentlich bald kommt)

PS: nicht böse sein, ist etwas Provokant geschrieben


----------



## JackOnell (15. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Also würde mich mal interessieren warum ihr die Dinger habt und euch damals dafür entschieden habt, bzw. wo der wahre Unterschied zum Luftkühler ist (bitte Vorteile nennen). Nach wie vor steht mein interesse an der H100i !! (ich warte noch auf einen Amazon Gutschein, der hoffentlich bald kommt)
> 
> PS: nicht böse sein, ist etwas Provokant geschrieben



Och warum böse sein ? 
Nichtdoch

Also die H100 ist von der Leistung natürlich besser als ein LUKÜ.
Unter den genannten Bedingungen halt !

Tja warum habe ich dad Ding gekauft ?

An erster Stelle stand der Platz und das Aussehen in dem Case, dann natürlich die Leistung, dazu kann ich aber sagen das ich auch kein Silentfan bin und nach dem Umzug in das nzxt alles leiser wurde trotz der Pumpengeräusche.
Also der Rechner war vorher viel viel lauter...

Mich stört es auch nicht sonderlich....


----------



## BinGo2010 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte Mal fragen, ws ihr vondiesen Lüftern an der H80 haltet? 

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/T.B.Vegas_PCGH-Edition/892170/?

Enermax T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition

Ich würde die Original Lüfter gern ersetzen aber ich weiss nicht, ob diese an der H80 laufen??

Gruß
BinGo


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2013)

Ich würde eher diese empfehlen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ksilentpro-plps-der-schwarze-schneesturm.html


----------



## Uter (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Also würde mich mal interessieren warum ihr die Dinger habt und euch damals dafür entschieden habt, bzw. wo der wahre Unterschied zum Luftkühler ist (bitte Vorteile nennen). Nach wie vor steht mein interesse an der H100i !! (ich warte noch auf einen Amazon Gutschein, der hoffentlich bald kommt)


 Abgesehen davon, dass ich selbst nie eine Kompaktkühlung hatte:

Vorteile Kompaktkühlungen:


 es wird weniger Platz um die CPU benötigt => bei kleinen Gehäusen sind sie u.U. deutlich im Vorteil
 mehr Leistung bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen
 weniger Gewicht auf dem Board (i.d.R. ist auch bei einem sehr schweren Kühler der Transport kein Problem, aber wenn man eh jedes Wochenende auf eine laute LAN fährt, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen imo die 1. Wahl)
 bei den Modellen mit mindestens einem 240er Radiator: höhere Leistung als die meisten Luftkühler (dafür aber auch sehr teuer)
 Marketing (eventuell ist das sogar der größte Vorteil)




BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Enermax T.B.Vegas PCGH-Edition


 Kannst du nutzen, aber erwarte keine zu hohe Leistung bei den niedrigen Drehzahlen.


----------



## BinGo2010 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, 

ich hätte schon gern welche, die Blau leuchten, da der eigeneliche Gehäuselüfer Blau war. 

Wenn es keine gibt, die Blau leuchten, ist es mir wichtig, dass Sie bei maximaler Kühlung sehr Leise sind. 

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (16. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte schon gern welche, die Blau leuchten, da der eigeneliche Gehäuselüfer Blau war.
> 
> ...



Mit denen wirst du keine maximal Kühlung schaffen.
Die von mir verlinkten plps sind ideal aber die haben kein blaues Licht


----------



## BigAl (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir die h80i zugelegt und bin mit der CorsairLink 2 Steuerung nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Ich arbeite täglich mit dem Rechner, mal Sachen wie Excel, Powerpoint o.ä., aber andererseits oft auch Compositing mit After Effects oder Schnitt mit Premiere.
Ja die h80i wird bei hohen Umdrehungen laut mit den originalen Lüftern, was mich nur bedingt stört...*Wenn der Rechner hart am Arbeiten ist, darf er gerne auch laut sein*.
Allerdings kann ich mir kein passendes Profil im CorsairLink2 anlegen, welches jeden Anforderungen gewachsen ist.

Im normalen Betrieb nutze ich gerne das „Quite“-Profil, wobei die RPM bei ~1000 liegen. Das ist ganz angenehm. Wenn ich nun etwas rendere (was oft spontan vorkommt) reicht das Profil nicht aus und ich muss auf „Performance“ o.ä. Profile gehen.

*Nun hätte ich aber gerne,  die Drehzahl automatisch geregelt wird, weil mir ist es schon passiert, dass ich ein manuelles umstellen des Profiles vergessen habe und mir dann die Temperatur hoch geht.
Und ein permanentes „Performance“-Profil ist mir auf Dauer zu laut.*

Ich habe im CorsairLink2 keine Möglichkeit gefunden ein solches Profil anzulegen.

Gestern habe ich versucht die 2 (3-Pin) Lüfter der KoWaKü aufs Board zu stecken. Allerdings wenn ich auf „Chasis-Fan“ 3+4 stecke kann ich im Bios keine Anpassung vornehmen, bzw. sie wird ignoriert. Das heißt die Lüfter werden automatisch vom Board gesteuert und richtet sich nach der MB-Temperatur. Die Lüfter liefen mit 1650-1850 RPM.

Dann habe ich die 2 Lüfter auf „CPU-Fan“ und „CPU-Fan-OPT“ gesteckt, dort liefen sie auf max. (2500RPM) und konnten auch nicht gesteuert werden.

Umwege wie mit „Speedfan“ würde ich ungerne in Betracht ziehen. Am liebsten würde ich die Lüfter gerne über CorsairLink 2 oder über das Bios steuern.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Techn. Daten:

Asus Sabertooth X79
32GB Ram Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1600MHz
Intel i7-3930K (im Turbo-Modus, variiert von ca. 1,5 bis 4,2 GHz, je nach Beanspruchung)
Nvidia GTX 680 Phantom 4GB
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB
Corsair h80i
Windows 7 Ultimate 64

Hier noch ein paar Daten die ich aktuell aus Corsair Link 2 ablese (idle und Profil „Quiet“):

Intel CPU Temp: 39-42°
Intel CPU Load: 0-10%
Drive Temp 1: 27°
Drive Temp 2: 26°
Drive Temp 3: 35°
Drive Temp 4: 31°
GeForce Temp: 36°
h80i Temp: 30°
GeForce Fan: 1000 RPM
h80i Fan 1: 1050 RPM
h80i Fan 2: 1030 RPM
h80i Pump: 2170 RPM


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2013)

Am besten organisiert du dir PWM Lüfter wie zb die Black Silent plps von Noiseblocker zusammen mit einem Y-Adapter.
Die schließt man dann an dem CPUFan an.
Die werden dann vom Board geregelt und sind kaum zu hören.


----------



## BinGo2010 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@JackoNell: 
Ich habe mir die Noieblocke rnun bestellt (Alternate). Hast Du diese an der Coirsair angeschlossen oder auch am Motherboard?

Habe derzeitig die Lüfter an derPunke und auf der 2 Stufe stehen (3. Stufe macht keine Unterschied). 
Sind die Noisblocker auf Stufe noch Leise oder sind diese dann recht laut?

@BigAl:
Hast Du di freie CorsAir Link Suite heruntergeladen? 
Frage deshalb, weil ich das auch gemacht habe aber gefallen tu mir diese gar nicht. Ich habe einmal ein Drive Temp wo ich nicht weis, welche Temperatur das sein soll und ein Drive Temp2 ohne Angaben und wo bzw. wie ich ein Profil erstelle habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Habe im Moment das Gefühl, dass ich die falsche Software herunter geladen ^^ 

Gruß
BinGo


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> @JackoNell:
> Ich habe mir die Noieblocke rnun bestellt (Alternate). Hast Du diese an der Coirsair angeschlossen oder auch am Motherboard?



Ich habe 2 dieser Lüfter mit einem Y-Adapter zusammen auf dem Board angeschlossen.
Das Board Regelt die dann ganz normal nach Temperatur der CPU.
Sie sind so nicht wahrzunehmen weder idl noch Last, auch mit OC und hohen Spannungen bleiben sie leise


----------



## BinGo2010 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 dieser Lüfter mit einem Y-Adapter zusammen auf dem Board angeschlossen.
> Das Board Regelt die dann ganz normal nach Temperatur der CPU.
> Sie sind so nicht wahrzunehmen weder idl noch Last, auch mit OC und hohen Spannungen bleiben sie leise


 
Und auf was hast Du die Pumpe laufen? Auf Maximum? 
Ich nehme an, dass Du die Pumpe aber auf einem der Motherboard Anschlüsse angeschlossen hast?


----------



## JackOnell (18. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Und auf was hast Du die Pumpe laufen? Auf Maximum?
> Ich nehme an, dass Du die Pumpe aber auf einem der Motherboard Anschlüsse angeschlossen hast?



Die Pumpe hängt direkt am Netzteil


----------



## darote80 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



BigAl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Im normalen Betrieb nutze ich gerne das „Quite“-Profil, wobei die RPM bei ~1000 liegen. Das ist ganz angenehm. Wenn ich nun etwas rendere (was oft spontan vorkommt) reicht das Profil nicht aus und ich muss auf „Performance“ o.ä. Profile gehen.
> 
> ...


 

wenn du in der profilauswahl der lüfter gehst und dann eben anstatt Performance auf custom stellst, kannst du mit den Reglern ( Point 1-5 )unten die Feineinstellung der Lüfter definieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigAl (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



darote80 schrieb:


> wenn du in der profilauswahl der lüfter gehst und dann eben anstatt Performance auf custom stellst, kannst du mit den Reglern ( Point 1-5 )unten die Feineinstellung der Lüfter definieren
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
DANKE! Du bist mein Held! Das wird jetzt erst einmal meine aktuelle Lösung sein. Um die Lautstärke kümmere ich mich bei Bedarf später. Aber genau DAS habe ich gesucht und übersehen!


----------



## darote80 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gern geschehen

Kannst ja probeweise meine Einstellungen mal übernehmen. Ist so eingestellt das im IDLE Ruhe is.


----------



## Grabbi3 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich überlege mir aus platz gründen auf eine Kompaktwasserkühlung umzurüsten. Immoment habe ich einen Noctua Nh-D14 mit dem ich von der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke auch sehr zufrieden bin jedoch verdeckt er mir den oberen PCI-E Slot. Da ich mir in nächster Zeit eine zweite 7970 zulegen möchte benötige ich diesen aber Zwingend.

Nun zu meinen Fragen :
1. Gibt es eine Kompaktkühlung die von der Lautstärke und Kühlung mit meinen jetzigen CPU Kühler mithalten kann ?
2. Ich habe jetzt schon viel über Ratternde Pumpen gelesen ist das bei allen Kühlern so ? Wenn ja wie Laut ist das wirklich ?
3. Wie viel sollte man für einen guten Kühler ausgeben ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben und ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## schlenzie (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

es wäre vielleicht noch wichtig was du für ein gehäuse hast, bzgl. des platzangebotes


----------



## Grabbi3 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe ein Thermaltake Overseer RX-I


----------



## BinGo2010 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hängt direkt am Netzteil


 

Meinte eigentlich die Sufe auf der Pumpe. Die Pumpe hat ja einen schalter wo Du die Profile ändern kannst. Low, Mid, High. 
Und Du hast ja an der Pumpe auch einenkleinen Stecker, der eigentlich auf dem Anschluss vom Motherboard CPU Lüfter gehört. 

Hat jemand von euch die Pumpe permanent auf Maximum laufen?


----------



## BigAl (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich würde gerne von der H80i auf die H100i wechseln was auch mit einem neuen Gehäuse verbunden wäre.

Folgende Produkte finde ich interessant:

Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower KKN5 USB 3.0
Corsair Obsidian 650D Midi-Tower
Anidees AI-6B Midi-Tower
Lian Li PC-B25FB Midi-Tower

Am Liebsten würde ich die Kühlung auf dem Boden platzieren und Frischluft saugen lassen (geht glaube ich nur beim ersten Gehäuse), allerdings werden da wohl die Schläuche zu kurz sein? Immerhin muss man ja an der Graka vorbei...Weiß das jemand ob das passt?
Weil wenn ich die H100i an den Deckel schraube macht es doch wohl nur Sinn wenn sie die Wärme rausschaufelt und somit auch immer wärmere Gehäuseluft als Zufuhr hat. 
Oder kann man einen vernünftigen Airflow auch erzielen wenn die Frischluft oben rein kommt? Wärme steigt ja nach oben, ne? 
Oder ist ne ganz andere Variante schlauer? 

Ich bin zudem bereit in Lüfter zu investieren, auf jeden Fall für die KoWaKü, auch für das Gehäuse wenn da noch welche benötigt werden sollten.

Hätte jemand eine Idee für mich mit welchem Gehäuse ich eine H100i vernünftig verbauen kann und auch einen guten Airflow habe? Lautstärke ist auch ein Thema, steht aber nicht an erster Stelle, also ein gedämpftes Gehäuse braucht es nicht zu sein, dann lieber vernünftige Lüfter.

Wegen den Lüftern für die H100i habe ich an folgende gedacht, weil die bis 2200 RPM gehen: be quiet! BQT T12025-HR-2 Shadow Wings High-Speed Lüfter 120mm

Gehäusemaße sollten nicht größer sein als die o.g., denn ich bin da vom Stellplatz her festgelegt. Höhe ist 59 cm max., aber dann wären die Lüfterschächte oben unbrauchbar, weil darüber eine Platte ist. So 50-55cm Höhe ist denke ich gut.

Wie gesagt, falls jemand Tipps hat, gerne her damit...


----------



## ThePapabear (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi!

Beim Coolermaster z.B. steht, dass ein Dualradiator in die Front passen kann, da Vorne könnte er Frischluft saugen. 
Einfach schauen, dass das Gehäuse an der Front Platz für 2x 120er oder 2x 140er Lüfter bietet, dann sollte da auch ein Radiator hin passen. Dazu von unten noch Frischluft für´s Gehäuse und oben/hinten ausblasen, wäre da ein möglicher Plan.

So würde ich das in meinem Fractal auch lösen, wenn ich sowas vor hätte. Das R4 oder der Arc Midi wären dann auch gleich mein Gehäuse Tipp. Gut verarbeitete Gehäuse mit viel Platz im inneren und beim R4 bekommt man für´s Geld auch gleich eine Dämmung im Gehäuse.

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## JackOnell (19. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Meinte eigentlich die Sufe auf der Pumpe. Die Pumpe hat ja einen schalter wo Du die Profile ändern kannst. Low, Mid, High.
> Und Du hast ja an der Pumpe auch einenkleinen Stecker, der eigentlich auf dem Anschluss vom Motherboard CPU Lüfter gehört.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch die Pumpe permanent auf Maximum laufen?



Der Schalter ab der pumpe bestimmt die Drehzahl der angeschlossen Lüfter, und die Pumpe läuft immer auf voller Drehzahl....


----------



## BinGo2010 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Der Schalter ab der pumpe bestimmt die Drehzahl der angeschlossen Lüfter, und die Pumpe läuft immer auf voller Drehzahl....


 
Ach, wieder was dazu gelernt. ich dachte die Drehzahl der Pumpe ändert sich dabei auch.


----------



## JackOnell (19. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Ach, wieder was dazu gelernt. ich dachte die Drehzahl der Pumpe ändert sich dabei auch.



Nein, es wird sogar gesagt das die Pumpe immer voll laufen soll
Lebensdauer etc....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Grabbi3 schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es eine Kompaktkühlung die von der Lautstärke und Kühlung mit meinen jetzigen CPU Kühler mithalten kann ?



Hängt von deiner jetzigen Drehzahl ab. Mit radiatortechnisch sollten die meisten Kompaktkühlungen mit dickem Radiator außerhalb des ultra-silent-Bereiches mit dem D14 mithalten können (auch wenn sie ihn ggf. nicht schlagen), die mit Dual-Radi sowieso und bei den neuen 140ern wäre ich auch zuversichtlich. Auf alle Fälle profitierst du von der gerichteten Luftführung aus/ins Gehäuse mit weniger Rezirkulation (und einem Gehäuselüfter weniger)
Wenn du jetzt schon mit eher niedrigen Drehzahlen unterwegs bist, stellt sich aber die Frage, ob du nicht am Ende die zusätzliche Geräuschentwicklung der Pumpe wahrnimmst.



> 2. Ich habe jetzt schon viel über Ratternde Pumpen gelesen ist das bei allen Kühlern so ? Wenn ja wie Laut ist das wirklich ?



Die Angaben dazu schwanken leider stark. Die wenigsten Tester haben Messequipment, viele haben keine Erfahrung mit Waküs und die Geräuschempfindlichkeit ist auch unterschiedlich. Wenn Pumpen wirklich rattern werden sie oftmals auch bei Lüfter mit weit über 1000 rpm (1500? 2000?  ) wahrgenommen, aber eine ratternde Pumpe ist eine fehlerhafte Pumpe (was die nicht-wakü-erfahrenden aber ggf. nicht heraushören). Ein vibrierendes oder pfeindes Laufgeräusch kann dagegen schon wieder ganz anders aufgenommen werden, aber auch hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander - und die Serienstreeuung ist auch nicht gerade klein. Dazu kommt ggf. noch Drosselungspotential.
Ich würde unterhalb von 1000 rpm auf alle Fälle damit rechnen, dass die Pumpe einen hörbaren Beitrag zur Geräuschkulisse leistet. Und unter 700 rpm hat afaik noch nie jemand eine Kompaktkühlung empfohlen.



> 3. Wie viel sollte man für einen guten Kühler ausgeben ?



Genug, damit die eigenen Anforderungen erfüllt werden, sonst hat man einen D14, den man umsonst gekauft hat UND eine Kompaktkühlung, die man umsonst gekauft hat, rumstehen 
Genauer kann man es aber nur sagen, wenn man die Anforderungen und das Platzangebot genau kennt.


----------



## Sysnet (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich persönlich würde das Corsair Obsidian 650D nehmen. Habe selbst ein 800D und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## schlenzie (20. Februar 2013)

Das Corsair Gehäuse kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen   Für Bilder kannst du in mein Sysprofil gucken

Man bin ich stinkig ...

Wer findet den Fehler auf dem Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Produkte müssen nicht immer kompatibel sein untereinander !!



... und noch ein Hinderniss 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber mal im ernst, jetzt habe ich die Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse (Corsair 600T) und den Radi darunter, reinblasend. Durch das Lochblech geht viel Luft verloren und geht erst gar nicht durch die Lammellen durch. Hat jemand für dieses Gehäuse eine Idee ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Februar 2013)

Kannst du nicht den radiator ohne die Lüfter am mash befestigen, und dann die Lüfter am radiator verschrauben ?
Wenn der mittig sitzt gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Board oder ?


----------



## schlenzie (21. Februar 2013)

Genau so habe ich es jetzt. Finde nur das dass Gehäuselochblech oben mir zuviel Luft weg nimmt und nichts oder nur sehr wenig Luft durch den Radiator geht. Selbst auf 1500upm


----------



## JackOnell (21. Februar 2013)

Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden kein mash zwischen radiator und lüfter


----------



## schlenzie (21. Februar 2013)

Leider schon. Es sind nur knapp zwei Zentimeter Luft 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da passt weder beim RAM noch weiter links ein Lüfter zwischen

Was würde denn mehr Sinn machen bei der aktuellen Situation:

Lüfter saugend oder blasend oben aufs Gehäuse ?


----------



## JackOnell (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist ja bescheiden
Ich würde die Luft rein drücken.
Wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung zu laut oder OK für dich


----------



## schlenzie (21. Februar 2013)

Auf geringer Drehzahl auf jeden fall. Da ist zwar ein wirklich ganz leises Nebengeräusch von der Pumpe, aber deutlich leiser als meine damalige H100 (ohne i). Allerdings ist die Lüftersteuerung über die Software sehr bescheiden. Ich denke ich packe die an den CPU Anschluss vom Board (doch wohin mit der Pumpenkontrolle??)

Bei BF3 mit 4,4 GHz habe ich ca. 48 Grad bei der CPU, und nicht die max Drehzahl !!


----------



## Grabbi3 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ ruyven_macaran 

Vielen dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen ich Habe mir hier im Forum auch schon den Test zum Alpenföhn Wasser durchgelesen und der sagt mir schonmal sehr zu. 

Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden da es einfach zu viele Angebote gibt und ich mich gar nicht auskenne.
Welcher kühler würdet ihr mir den empfehlen ?
Mein gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Overseer RX-I .


----------



## schlenzie (22. Februar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das ist ja bescheiden
> Ich würde die Luft rein drücken.
> Wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung zu laut oder OK für dich



Hi. meine eLoop B12-PS haben so gut wie keinen statischen Druck. Das könnte die Kühlung u.a. auch stark einschränken bei dem dichten Radiator. 

Was hälst du von dem Noctua  NF-F12 PWM ???


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hi. meine eLoop B12-PS haben so gut wie keinen statischen Druck. Das könnte die Kühlung u.a. auch stark einschränken bei dem dichten Radiator.
> 
> Was hälst du von dem Noctua  NF-F12 PWM ???



Das Problem ist das vorhandene mash ich glaube nicht das du da mit anderen Lüftern weiter kommst....


----------



## BigAl (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich liebäugle nun mit dem Corsair Obsidian 650D Midi-Tower in Verbindung mit der h100i. Weiß jemand ob der Platz oben reicht für den Radiator und insgesamt 4 Lüfter (intern verbaut)? Habe das Sabertooth X79 MB.


----------



## Uter (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Hi. meine eLoop B12-PS haben so gut wie keinen statischen Druck. Das könnte die Kühlung u.a. auch stark einschränken bei dem dichten Radiator.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass sie so gut wie keinen Druck erzeugen können? Die eLoop erzeugen einen recht hohen Druck. Dieser kann aber verloren gehen, wenn sie nicht bündig mit dem Radiator abschließen, aber das kannst du selbst nachgucken. 



schlenzie schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dem Noctua  NF-F12 PWM ???


 Imo sind alle Noctua-Lüfter überteuert.


----------



## schlenzie (22. Februar 2013)

Woher ich das weiß ist einfach: aus dem Datenblatt

eLoop B12-PS = ca. 1,6 (Datenblatt kann nicht richtig dargestellt werden)

Noctua NF-F12 PWM = 2,61 

Sind die Temps. eigentlich zu hoch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist unter Prime64


----------



## Uter (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Woher ich das weiß ist einfach: aus dem Datenblatt


Vergiss die Herstellerangaben. 



schlenzie schrieb:


> Sind die Temps. eigentlich zu hoch?


 Sie sind relativ hoch, aber die Sensoren sind auch ziemlich ungenau.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2013)

@schlenzie

Ich würde da basteln

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9b/9bf85fc1_DSC_87061.jpeg


----------



## schlenzie (22. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist glaub ich ideal:

Lüfter an der CPU Lüftersteuerung ( Einstellung normal),
Takt auf Multi 42 gesenkt und Offset auf -0,025v

Hier das Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ok, Bluescreen - jetzt Offset -0,020


Edit 23.02. 18:08 Uhr 

Wie sieht das mit der Passigkeit beim Phantom 820 oder auch 630 aus ??

Hätte am dem 630 großes Interesse. Kann mir jemand sagen ob bei einem der beiden eine Push/Pull Variante möglich ist. 

Bzw.  wo sind die signifikanten Unterschiede der beiden Gehäuse ?


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2013)

Schau dir mal die Bilder von meinem Rechner an. Findest du in meinem Profil.
Ich habe das nzxt Phantom, was allerdings ein ganz schöner klopper ist.
Und nicht zu vergessen das mash neigt zum vibrieren....

Edit
Und nur für die h100 würde ich nicht dad case wechseln eher Vllt ne h80 verbauen....


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo ihr,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Top Hilfen von euch !! 

Folgendes habe ich heute morgen gemacht:

H100i raus und Archon SB-E wieder rein. Dieses Hochfrequ. fiepen der Pumpe ist mir gestern Abend so übel aufgeschlagen das es ein Ende haben musste. Dieses Geräusch habe ich leider erst nachdem alles komplett ruhig war gehört und störe mich immens. Beim Temp. Check eben gerade mit Prime hatte ca. 20 !!!! Grad weniger auf den Kernen im Test.

Ein späterer Wechsel auf eine andere AIO WaKü ist auf jeden Fall weiterhin als Vorhaben auf der ToDo Liste, sowie die Anschaffung des NZXT Phantom 820 oder 630. Klasse Gehäuse die auch Platz für einen 2x 140mm Radioator bieten - Passend zur Corsair H110 und NZXT X60.

Vielleicht wenn die CPU´s mit Sockel 1150 was taugen kann man das gleich verbinden... aber mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse klappt die Geschichte derzeitig nicht. Mein Raumaufteilung im Gehäuse ist dazu nicht kompatibel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal, vielen Dank !!


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für die Top Hilfen von euch !!
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt mann kann diese Kühlung schwer erklären, und jeder muss es selbst testen.
Wie gesagt, ich zb komme klar damit was aber schade ist das corsair mit den case so'n murx macht denn eigentlich sollten die wissen fas ein mash zwischen radiator und Lüfter bei ihrer eigenen kühllösung untauglich ist.
Schade eigentlich




schlenzie schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Meinungen jetzt so gelesen habe frage ich mich wirklich, wofür gibt es Kompaktwasserkühlungen ? Die sind zu laut, nicht entkoppelt, rattern, brauchen schnelle Lüfter und ganz wichtig -> kleine Luftkühler können das auch - schreibt ihr beide hier.
> 
> Also würde mich mal interessieren warum ihr die Dinger habt und euch damals dafür entschieden habt, bzw. wo der wahre Unterschied zum Luftkühler ist (bitte Vorteile nennen). Nach wie vor steht mein interesse an der H100i !! (ich warte noch auf einen Amazon Gutschein, der hoffentlich bald kommt)
> 
> PS: nicht böse sein, ist etwas Provokant geschrieben



Jetzt hast du ne Antwort


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, aber leider nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechnet  hätte mir eine Menge Arbeit sparen können

Vielleicht gibt es nach der Cebit andere Lösungen


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber leider nicht mit dem Ergebnis gerechnet  hätte mir eine Menge Arbeit sparen können
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es nach der Cebit andere Lösungen



Im ideal Fall bauste ne richtige Wakü


----------



## BinGo2010 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe noch ma eine frage an euch. 

Habe mir auf Anraten von Jack Onell die Noisblocker Lüfter MLPS für die H80 geholt. super Empfehlung übrigens  danke dafür. 

Im Moment sind diese an der Pumpe angeschlossen. Ich möchte diese nun auf Mainboard anstecken/ anschließen. Aber da ist ja nur noch ein Stecker *Optional Fan* frei. Ein Y-Kabel habe ich nicht gefunden und jetzt kommt meine frage. 

Muss die Pumpe am Mainboard angeschlossen sein? Bisher zeigt es mir ja die Drehzahlen von der Pumpe an ~ ca. 2163 rpm. 
Oder bekomme ich bei Auslastung Probleme, wenn die Pumpe nicht am Mainboard angeschlossen ist? 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe noch ma eine frage an euch.
> 
> ...



Die pumpe ist am besten direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden

Edit
http://www.amazon.de/Xilence-Y-Kabel-Lüfter-Netzkabel-intern/sim/B000WVAL0G/2


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein 4-Pin Y Kabel bei Caseking gekauft für so einen Zweck. Das funktioniert !!

Du kannst die Pumpe auch am links daneben an dem System Lüfteranschluss anhängen (sofern vorhanden). Der liegt meist in der Nähe vom MoBoard Stromanschluss 4/8 Pin


----------



## BinGo2010 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich bin doof. Hatte nur bei Alternate das Y-Kabel gesucht und nicht gefunden (Wahrscheinlich nicht die richtigen Stichwörter gehabt ). 

Liefert ein 4Pin Anschluss auf dem MB genug Strom, um beide Lüfter Voll zu betreiben? 

Das mit dem System Lüfter ist eine gute Idee. Dann brauche ich auch kein Y-Kabel. 

Die Pumpe ist direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden und am MB angeschlossen auf dem Anschluss für CPU Fan. 

Lieben Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Ich bin doof. Hatte nur bei Alternate das Y-Kabel gesucht und nicht gefunden (Wahrscheinlich nicht die richtigen Stichwörter gehabt ).
> 
> Liefert ein 4Pin Anschluss auf dem MB genug Strom, um beide Lüfter Voll zu betreiben?
> 
> ...



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht entweder/oder ?!?

Also ich habe meine pumpe direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden, müsste ein Molexstecker gewesen sein.
Somit läuft die pumpe mit voller Drehzahl ungeregelt. Wie es ja sein soll.
Einzig die beiden Lüfter lasse ich über das Board regeln, angeschlossen mit dem y-adapter am CPU_FAN Abschluss.

Edit
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe möchtest du einen an einen Systemabschluss hängen und einen an den CPU_FAN Abschluss.
So wird aber nur einer von der Boardeigenen Lüftersteuerung geregelt.


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

Die Pumpe an dem Fan Anschluss soll nur die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe selbst Auslesen. Strom kommt selbstverständlich vom Netzteil. 

Bei meinem Gigabyte reicht es für 2 NB Lüfter aus


----------



## BinGo2010 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also. Die Pumpe ist im Moment am Netzteil (Molex) Stecker angeschlossen und der 3 oder 4 PIN Anschluss vom Motherboard. 
Wusste nicht, das die Pumpe dann immer auf Voll läuft, dachte die wird über den Lüfter Anschluss geregelt und das der Molex Stecker nur für die Stromversorgung der Pumpe und angeschlossenen Lüfter ist. 

Ich habe auf dem Motherboard Anschluss 2 4Pin Anschlüsse für CPU. Einmal mit Namen CPU-Fan und einmal Optional-Fan und natürlich weitere Lüfter Anschlüsse, wie System und Gehäuse Lüfter. 

Jetzt werde ich wohl die Pumpe am System Anschluss anschließen (obwohl ich gerade am überlegen bin, wenn die Pumpe eh auf Maximum durch den Molex läuft). 
Und die beiden Lüfter denn auf CPU-Fan und Optional-Fan anschließe. 

Dann bin ich zufrieden 

Toll euch alle hier zu haben.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Und die beiden Lüfter denn auf CPU-Fan und Optional-Fan anschließe.



Und so wird nur einer geregelt und den anderen müsstest du von Hand steuern.


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

Das hätte nur den Vorteil das man die Kontrolle hat, das die Pumpe läuft, mehr nicht.

Du musst nur aufpassen, wenn die beiden Lüfter an unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen sitzen, können sie auch unterschiedliche Drehzahlen haben - und das klingt recht komisch und kann Nerven


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Das hätte nur den Vorteil das man die Kontrolle hat, das die Pumpe läuft, mehr nicht.
> 
> Du musst nur aufpassen, wenn die beiden Lüfter an unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen sitzen, können sie auch unterschiedliche Drehzahlen haben - und das klingt recht komisch und kann Nerven



Weshalb wir nen Y-Adapter empfehlen.


----------



## BinGo2010 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Optional und CPU Fan Lüfter werden identisch geregelt.  Beide Lüfter Anschlüsse sind für die CPU.


----------



## schlenzie (24. Februar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Weshalb wir nen Y-Adapter empfehlen.



Sagte ich ja bereits weiter oben schon 




BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Der Optional und CPU Fan Lüfter werden identisch geregelt.  Beide Lüfter Anschlüsse sind für die CPU.



Dann ist ja alles ok, hört sich nach einem Asus an


----------



## BinGo2010 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jupp, ist ein ASUS wie in der Signatur steht.


----------



## Grabbi3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hallo ich such eine relativ leise Kompaktkühlung die in der Lage ist eine i7 3820 gut zu kühlen. 
Welche wäre da geeignet ? 
Habe leider nur für einen 120mm Radiator platz.
Welche ist die "beste" Kompaktkühlung für mich ?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> hallo ich such eine relativ leise Kompaktkühlung die in der Lage ist eine i7 3820 gut zu kühlen.
> Welche wäre da geeignet ?
> Habe leider nur für einen 120mm Radiator platz.
> Welche ist die "beste" Kompaktkühlung für mich ?



Die sind alle nicht wirklich leise, selbst wenn man keine Lüfter hört bleibt das surren der pumpe


----------



## Grabbi3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das mit der Pumpe hab ich schon öffters gelesen vllt hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt ich möchte nur keinen düsenjet im Pc.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Pumpe hab ich schon öffters gelesen vllt hab ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt ich möchte nur keinen düsenjet im Pc.



Welches Gehäuse hast du denn ?
Der Preisunterschied zwischen der H100 und der H80 ist so klein das ich eher zur H100 greifen würde.
Übertaktest du massiv ?

Edit
Wenn ich Nachtschicht habe stehe ich immer mal auf dem schlauch.
Ok wenn du kein Platz hast bleibt eher nur die H80 übrig


----------



## Grabbi3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe  ich habe jedoch noch ein paar kleine Fragen.

1. Ich finde nur die H80i meinst du die ?
2. Sollte ich noch neue Lüfter dazu kaufen oder sind die beiliegenden Annehmbar ?
3. Ich habe noch einen Noctua NF-P12 kann ich diesen Weiterverwenden oder ist der nicht geeignet ?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe  ich habe jedoch noch ein paar kleine Fragen.
> 
> 1. Ich finde nur die H80i meinst du die ?
> 2. Sollte ich noch neue Lüfter dazu kaufen oder sind die beiliegenden Annehmbar ?
> 3. Ich habe noch einen Noctua NF-P12 kann ich diesen Weiterverwenden oder ist der nicht geeignet ?



Die 80i ist überarbeitet, also der Nachfolger der H80.
Die Lüfter die dabei sind sind sehr laut durch ihre hohen Drehzahlen.
Du kannst deinen ja mal testen


----------



## Grabbi3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Reicht den ein Lüfter aus oder sollte ich auf jeden fall zwei benutzen ß


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Grabbi3 schrieb:


> Reicht den ein Lüfter aus oder sollte ich auf jeden fall zwei benutzen ß



Das hängt von deinem oc verhalten ab, wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat die CPU eine TDP von 130 Watt wenn dann noch oc in Raum steht.....
Ich würde sagen einfach testen


----------



## Grabbi3 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Übertakten werde ich ihn erstmal nicht zurzeit reicht die Leistung noch locker aus.
nagut dann vielen Dank für deine Hilfe dann werd ich mir die h80 mal Bestellen


----------



## PEACEpolska (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welche Lüfter sind zu empfehlen für die h100 bzw später für eine anständige wakü? Welche verwendet ihr?  Bin am überlegen ob ich die nb eloop holen soll in der 3. Variante- kommt dann an die lüftersteuerung des cosmos 2


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter sind zu empfehlen für die h100 bzw später für eine anständige wakü? Welche verwendet ihr?  Bin am überlegen ob ich die nb eloop holen soll in der 3. Variante- kommt dann an die lüftersteuerung des cosmos 2



Ich weiß ja nicht welche du genau meinst, aber die mit 800 Rpm werden evtl etwas schwach sein.

Ich würde eher zu denen greifen, und hiermit ans Board schließen.


----------



## PEACEpolska (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meinte die mit 1900 rmp. Wie gesagt,  regelbar über die Lüftersteuerung. Die blackSilent habe ich mir aber auch angesehen...


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Meinte die mit 1900 rmp. Wie gesagt,  regelbar über die Lüftersteuerung. Die blackSilent habe ich mir aber auch angesehen...



1900 ist natürlich ne Marke, aber ob die jetzt leiser sind als die stock von corsair weiß ich nicht.
Die plps nutze ich selber, geregelt vom Board, nie zu hören, selbst bei oc mit großen Spannungen...


----------



## Uter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Welche Lüfter sind zu empfehlen für die h100 bzw später für eine anständige wakü? Welche verwendet ihr?  Bin am überlegen ob ich die nb eloop holen soll in der 3. Variante- kommt dann an die lüftersteuerung des cosmos 2


 Wenn du später eine richtige Wakü willst, warum kaufst du dir jetzt eine H100? Kauf dir doch jetzt eine Wakü und spar dir das Geld für die H100. Für 80€ kann man besseres machen als sie für eine Übergangslösung zu verschwenden. 



JackOnell schrieb:


> 1900 ist natürlich ne Marke, aber ob die jetzt leiser sind als die stock von corsair weiß ich nicht.
> Die plps nutze ich selber, geregelt vom Board, nie zu hören, selbst bei oc mit großen Spannungen...


 Die mitgelieferten drehen mit bis zu 2500rpm, also sind die eLoop deutlich leiser, aber immernoch laut. Je nach deinen Ansprüchen kann es aber sein, dass sie später nicht tief genug runter kommen (wobei eine Kompaktkühlung die falsche Wahl ist, wenn du hohe Ansprüche an die Lautstärke hast).


----------



## PEACEpolska (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du später eine richtige Wakü willst, warum kaufst du dir jetzt eine H100? Kauf dir doch jetzt eine Wakü und spar dir das Geld für die H100. Für 80€ kann man besseres machen als sie für eine Übergangslösung zu verschwenden.
> 
> 
> Die mitgelieferten drehen mit bis zu 2500rpm, also sind die eLoop deutlich leiser, aber immernoch laut. Je nach deinen Ansprüchen kann es aber sein, dass sie später nicht tief genug runter kommen (wobei eine Kompaktkühlung die falsche Wahl ist, wenn du hohe Ansprüche an die Lautstärke hast).


 

Die h100 ist schin seit längerer zeit verbaut mit den original Lüfter.  Die drehen gerade auf stufe 1 und sind dennoch sehr gut hörbar.  Dachte für die große wakü brauch ich sowieso neue Lüfter,  wieso denn nicht schonmal ein paar bestellen das es jetzt schonmal angenehmer wird. 

Deswegen bin ich gerade auf der suche nach spitzen Lüfter für meine spätere wakü die ich aber jetzt schon nutzen kann.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab heute die Corsair H90 verbaut. Mein Prolimatech Genesis musste leider aus Platzgründen weichen, da er den oberen PCIe Steckplatz verdeckt hatte. Dort ist nun die Soundkarte hingewandert, weil noch eine 2. GTX 670 dazu gekommen ist. Mein Kumpel hat zu viel Geld und sich die Titan bestellt, ich hab die GTX 670 abgegriffen. 

Die Temperaturen sind mMn ganz gut und nicht schlechter aber auch nicht besser als mit dem Genesis. Mit einer Grafikkarte bin ich mit dem 3570K @ 4.3 GHz 1.12 V bei max. 60 C° gelandet. Lüfter sind von beiden Seiten am Radiator montiert und blasen von innen nach außen. Bekommt also keine "kalte" Luft von außen, nur aufgewärmte Gehäuseluft. Ich denk dafür sind die Werte OK.

Mit der 2. GTX 670 heizt sich der Innenraum meines Fractal Design XL schon deutlich mehr auf, so das ich nach 2 Stunden Crysis 3 bis zu 73 C° hatte. Ist schon fast Grenzwertig würde ich sagen!? Muss aber noch dazu sagen das im ganzen Gehäuse Silent Wings 2 (5 x 140mm , 1x 120mm) @ 800 rpm verbaut sind. Die wahrscheinlich auch nicht die besten Lüfter für einen Radiator sind. Mal schauen, vielleicht bau ich nochmal um und versuche bessere Werte hinzubekommen. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 


Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit der H90. Das einzigste was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, das die Backplate nicht 100%ig passgenau ist und leider nur aus Kunststoff (ABS) besteht. Die Pumpe hat anfangs ziemlich "gerattert". Hat sich aber nach einer halben Stunde fast gelegt. Ist nur noch bei offenem Gehäuse leicht hörbar. Im geschlossenen Zustand, 50 cm links neben mir hör ich nichts mehr. Nur das Lüfter rauschen...und unter Last natürlich die 2 Asus GTX 670 DirectCu II. ^^


----------



## Tommi1 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Über Corsair kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen.

Hab jetzt seit 1,5 Wochen die H55 verbaut und nach verbauen von 2 Lüftern (Enermax TB Silence 120) im Sandwich, ist er auch leise.
Von den Lüftern hört man kaum bis gar nichts (laufen beide im Idle mit 1000 U/min an der CPU Mainboard Steuerung angeschlossen) und die Pumpe höre ich auch nicht.

Im Idle hab ich 33°C (vorher mit Luftkühler um die 48°C)
Unter Volllast sind es 45°C (vorher um die 70°C)

Bei mir ziehen die Lüfter allerdings die Luft von aussen ins Gehäuse rein und ein 200er Lüfter an der Decke zieht die warme Luft dann oben raus.

Also scheinen die doch nicht soooo schlecht zu sein.
Und besser als so einen Luftkühlertower (auf alle Fälle Platztechnisch gesehen)...


----------



## Minga_Bua (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat hier zufällig jemand die Corsair H110 oder die NZXT Kraken 60 ?

Mir scheinen die Schläuche sehr kurz zu sein. Ich glaube nicht das die reichen von der CPU unten ins Benchtable rein..
Wäre das hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LD Cooling Bench Table LD PC-V4-B - Black LD Cooling Bench Table LD PC-V4-B - Black 73384


----------



## LiFaD1203 (1. März 2013)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand die Corsair H110 oder die NZXT Kraken 60 ?
> 
> Mir scheinen die Schläuche sehr kurz zu sein. Ich glaube nicht das die reichen von der CPU unten ins Benchtable rein..
> Wäre das hier
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LD Cooling Bench Table LD PC-V4-B - Black LD Cooling Bench Table LD PC-V4-B - Black 73384



Das könnte in der Tat eng werden. Ich hab die H90 und geh mal von aus das die identisch sind von der Schlauchlänge. Ich wollt den Radiator erst in der Front von meinem Fractal Define XL bauen und da haben ungefähr 2-3 cm gefehlt.


----------



## PEACEpolska (1. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche du genau meinst, aber die mit 800 Rpm werden evtl etwas schwach sein.
> 
> Ich würde eher zu denen greifen, und hiermit ans Board schließen.


 
Sooo heute sind die Noisblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 (1400rmp)angekommen und wurden gleich einmal verbaut. kann die CPU mit 1400rmp gerade mal auf 65°C halten (heißester Kern) -.- bei gedrosselter rmp habe ich sie auf über 81 geballer . Leiser? nicht wirklich
die Supernova 1260 oder der MO-RA 3 muss her -.-


----------



## JackOnell (1. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PEACEpolska schrieb:


> Sooo heute sind die Noisblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 (1400rmp)angekommen und wurden gleich einmal verbaut. kann die CPU mit 1400rmp gerade mal auf 65°C halten (heißester Kern) -.- bei gedrosselter rmp habe ich sie auf über 81 geballer . Leiser? nicht wirklich
> die Supernova 1260 oder der MO-RA 3 muss her -.-


 

Somit hast du nicht die von mir genanten geholt, denn die PLPS sind sehr leise mit bis 1500 rpm. Schint aber ein ein echter Hitzkopf zu sein, mir kommt die Temperatur
sehr hoch vor, wie sieht der Rest deiner Kühlung aus ( Airflow) ???


----------



## PEACEpolska (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

die PLPS sind PWM gesteuert, daher für mich eher uninteressant da ich nicht auf das Mainboard will.
 Case ist das Cosmos 2 

1x 200 mm (Front; LED, 700 U/min, 19 dB(A); 120er-Bohrungen) - rein blasend
1x 140 mm (Heck; 1.200 U/min, 19 dB(A)) - raus saugend
2x 120 mm (linkes Seitenteil unten; 1.200 U/min, 17 dB(A)) - Untere HDD Käfige - rein blasend
2x 120 mm (Deckel; ) H100 - NB Blacksilend pro raus saugend
bin ab überlegen noch einen der höhe der GPU raus saugen zu lassen


----------



## JackOnell (2. März 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> die PLPS sind PWM gesteuert, daher für mich eher uninteressant da ich nicht auf das Mainboard will.
> Case ist das Cosmos 2
> 
> 1x 200 mm (Front; LED, 700 U/min, 19 dB(A); 120er-Bohrungen) - rein blasend
> ...



Lass mal im Heck und von der H100 Luft ins case saugen und vorne bzw an der Seite heraus blasen.
Betreibst du oc ? Und wie hoch ist die Spannung deiner CPU ?


----------



## PEACEpolska (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

oc ja. CPU läuft derzeit auf 100x40 = 4Ghz@ 1,216V ~ 63°C 

oben saugend unten blasend? entgegengesetzt des Kamin effektes? denke nicht das es effektiv sein wird


----------



## JackOnell (2. März 2013)

PEACEpolska schrieb:


> oc ja. CPU läuft derzeit auf 100x40 = 4Ghz@ 1,216V ~ 63°C
> 
> oben saugend unten blasend? entgegengesetzt des Kamin effektes? denke nicht das es effektiv sein wird



Airflow = Kamineffekt ???
Nicht wirklich, aber dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen und du musst dir ne richtige Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen....


----------



## PEACEpolska (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

jop... ne wakü kommt eh rein. muss mich aber erst einmal einlesen bzw. brauche jemanden mit dem ich sie zusammenstelle  
kamineffekt daher - warme luft steigt immer nach oben:

http://pics.computerbase.de/2/3/4/9/0/3.jpghttp://pics.computerbase.de/2/3/4/9/0/3.jpg


----------



## VJoe2max (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Eigentlich versteht man unter Kamineffekt bisschen was anderes (dafür braucht´s ein wenig mehr durchströmte Höhe als in einem PC-Gehäuse). Aber sagen wir mal so - eine ganz leichte Konvektionsströmung ergibt sich auch in einem PC Gehäuse, das ist schon richtig. nur ist das nicht der Rede wert - erst recht nicht, wenn die Wärme der Haupthitzequellen per Wakü aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird.
Ein Betrieb gegen die Konvektion ist jedenfalls völlig unproblematisch und führt nicht zu messbaren Effektivitätseinbußen. Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall, denn die Ansaugung kühler Außenluft führt zu höheren Temperaturdifferenzen, am Radiator, was durchaus zu messbar verbesserter Kühlleistung führen kann.


----------



## Grabbi3 (2. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Heute kam meine H100i und ich bin begeistert.
Zuerst hatte ich angst weil man soviel über Pumpen rattern und ähnliches liest jedoch tritt das bei mir garnicht auf. Die Original Lüfter hab ich erst garnicht getestet sonder 2 Nanoxia FX EVO PWM  mit 1500 rpm eingebaut.
Sie sind zwar zu hören wenn sie mit voller Kraft Laufen aber keines falls störend.

Nun zu den Temperaturen 
Nach einer halben Stunde Prime 95 max. 55 grad also auch Top.
Und meine Grafikkarte ist Warum auch immer ebenfalls kühler geworden und somit leiser geworden.   

Achja ich habe einen i7 3820 @stock

Ich kann jeden nur zu dieser kompackt Wakü raten sie ist einfach Spitze


----------



## LiFaD1203 (2. März 2013)

Kennt jemand die Drehzahl der Pumpe von der H90/110 die bei 12 Volt anliegen sollte? Meine läuft am Power Fan Connector  mit 1500 rpm. Kommt mir irgendwie wenig vor. 
Sind die Vorgänger nicht immer so mit ca. 2000 rpm gelaufen?!


----------



## schlenzie (2. März 2013)

Die H100i Pumpe läuft mit ca. 2100upm


----------



## Freakybone (4. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So, nachdem ich im Moment gerade an nem PC mit recht langsamen Internet sitze habe ich nicht den gesamten Thread durchforstet und frag jetzt einfach mal drauf los - bitte um Verzeihung falls das schon mal gefragt wurde!

...und zwar möchte ich mir eine Corsair h60i zulegen, da ich aber gehört habe dass die Lüfter nicht gerade die leisesten sein sollten möchte ich mir auch gleich neue Lüfter mitbestellen welche leiser und wenn möglich auch leitungsstärker sind.

Ich habe an die Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm gedacht ( 120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence PWM - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von )

bitte nur Bestätigung oder bessere Vorschläge und keine "kauf dir doch lieber ne h80" posts!
Danke schonmal 

ps.: die Lüfter sollten als Sandwich mit der H60i verbaut werden!


----------



## Takei Naodar (5. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Freakybone schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich im Moment gerade an nem PC mit recht langsamen Internet sitze habe ich nicht den gesamten Thread durchforstet und frag jetzt einfach mal drauf los - bitte um Verzeihung falls das schon mal gefragt wurde!
> 
> ...und zwar möchte ich mir eine Corsair h60i zulegen, da ich aber gehört habe dass die Lüfter nicht gerade die leisesten sein sollten möchte ich mir auch gleich neue Lüfter mitbestellen welche leiser und wenn möglich auch leitungsstärker sind.
> 
> ...


 
Hol dir lieber nen Noiseblocker E-Loop.... die machen sich extrem gut an den Radiatoren mit den dichten Lamellen...


----------



## TobiL (5. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kennt jemand Lüfter die gleich gut kühlen wie die Standardlüfter von der Corsair H100, aber leiser sind?

Die H100 kühlt einen 3930k @ 4Ghz
Die H100 läuft auf mittlerer Stufe


----------



## schlenzie (5. März 2013)

Ich denke mal das sich 2500 Umdrehungen nicht 100%ig ersetzen lassen. 

Du musst Kompromisse machen. Guck dir den Lüfter an, den Jack Onell empfiehlt oder gib mehr Geld aus und Kauf dir den eLoop b12-p


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das sich 2500 Umdrehungen nicht 100%ig ersetzen lassen.
> 
> Du musst Kompromisse machen. Guck dir den Lüfter an, den Jack Onell empfiehlt oder gib mehr Geld aus und Kauf dir den eLoop b12-p



Richtig entweder, oder ! 
Ansonsten Noiseblocker black silent PLPS 600-1400 rpm....


----------



## Tommi1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine Corsair H55 gegen eine H100i tauschen soll.

Die würde dann an die Decke kommen und im Push-Verfahren nach innen blasen.

Wrde aber den ganzen Schnick-Schnack mit Software ect. weglassen und die Radilüfter am CPU-Fan Anschluss des MB anschließen und die Pumpe am geforderten Sata (Strom) und das Drehzahl Tachosignal am Chassi-Fan Anschluß des MB anlegen (falls die Pumpe sowas hat).

Was meinst Ihr?


----------



## L3stat (6. März 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine Corsair H55 gegen eine H100i tauschen soll.
> 
> Die würde dann an die Decke kommen und im Push-Verfahren nach innen blasen.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin mit der h100i sehr zufrieden,habe aber auch direkt die Lüfter ausgetauscht.Temps sind maximal 56grad bei einem 2600k mit Lüftern auf 5volt.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat sich erledigt.

Das Teil passt bei mir oben nicht ran. 
Da ist der 4-polige Mainboard stecker im weg.

Könnte dann höchstens den Radi von innen befestigen und aussen am Gehäuse dann die Lüfter.
Aber ob die Idee so gut ist, bezweifel ich, wenn die Lüfter keinen engen Kontakt zum Radi haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Solange die Verbindung dazwischen dicht ist (Gummirahmen gibts im Waküzubehör), ist ein größerer Abstand sogar (minimalst) von Vorteil.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Aber auch für den Push Betrieb?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gerade da hast du die ausgeprägtesten Totpunkte und die stärksten Verwirbelungen auf den Lamellen, profitierst also am stärksten von einer Vorkammer. Nur entweichen können darf die Luft eben nicht.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Alles klar. Danke für die Tipps.

Hab den H100i jetzt doch geholt.
Innen an der Decke den Radi (rundum mit Dichtungsband ausgestattet) und aussen auf der Decke die Fans und die auch noch ein wenig abgedichtet.

Läuft Gut. Pumpe hört man, wie bei meiner H55, nicht und die Lüfter hab ich eh ausgetauscht gegen meine Glide Streams.


----------



## Sysnet (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hm, die H110 mit 280er Radi sieht ja ganz nett aus. Werde ich mir wohl mal (für meinen Zweitrechner) ansehen. Für den Hauptrechner werde ich aber weiter auf eine vollwertige WaKü setzen.

Hat da schon jemand ein paar nette Reviews entdecken können?


----------



## JackOnell (8. März 2013)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Hm, die H110 mit 280er Radi sieht ja ganz nett aus. Werde ich mir wohl mal (für meinen Zweitrechner) ansehen. Für den Hauptrechner werde ich aber weiter auf eine vollwertige WaKü setzen.
> 
> Hat da schon jemand ein paar nette Reviews entdecken können?



Ist die schon lieferbar ?


----------



## LiFaD1203 (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die H90 und H110 sind schon seit 2 Wochen in einigen Shops lieferbar. Ein paar Reviews gibts auch schon. 

Corsair Hydro Series H110 (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060014-WW)

Corsair H110 review - Introduction
HARDOCP - Introduction - Corsair H90 and H110 Hydro Liquid CPU Cooler Review
Corsair H110 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair Hydro H90 & H110 CPU Coolers Review
ocaholic - Corsair H110 - 2 x 140 Millimeter Watercooler Review - Wasserkühlung - Reviews


----------



## Gigasax (11. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin,

ich bin am überlegen mir eine H100i zuzulegen und wollte jetzt wissen ob das Teil bei meinem Midgard 2 in den Deckel passt?
Hat da schon wer erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Tommi1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kannste doch ausmessen.

Der hat 275 mm an länge und 120 mm breite.


----------



## Gigasax (11. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Problem ist glaub ich eher die höhe. daher frag ich.
ich finde nirgens dafür eine angabe


----------



## Tommi1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Achso...

Die Höhe (also die Dicke) vom Radiator ist 27 mm, Lüfter 25 mm gesamt: 52 mm


----------



## Tommi1 (18. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nur mal so ne Lüfterinfo nebenbei:

Hatte von den Scythe Glide Stream 120 auf die NB eLoop B12-P gewechselt (4 Stück im Push´n´Pull).

Die eLoop waren etwas leiser (bei gleicher Luftleistung) und sahen besser aus. Das war schon das positive an denen.

Ich hatte bei bestimmten Drehzahlen dieses Summen, wovon schon öffters die Rede war, wenn die Lüfter im Pull Betrieb verbaut wurden.

Allerdings waren es bei mir nicht die Pull Lüfter sondern die Push Lüfter, die dieses Geräusch verursachten.
Die Pull Lüfter verrichteten normal ihren Dienst, ohne störende Geräusche.

Auch nach einem Wechsel blieben die Geräuache bei den in Push bezriebenen Lüfter, weswegen ich die NB wieder raus geschmissen habe und die Scythe wieder verbaut habe.


Die 2 NB hängen jetzt vorne und blasen duch das Gitter frische Luft rein und hinten einen NB der durch ein Gitter warme Luft rausbläst. Das alles ohne dieses Summen...

Also hängt es wahrscheinlich an den engen Lamellen der Corsair H100i.

Das ganze nur mal so als Info.


----------



## Tommi1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nochmal ich.

Hab jetzt nochmal gewechselt auf NoiseBlocker Black Silent PL-PS 120.

Kleines Resüme mit meinen bisherigen 120er Lüftern:

Konnte jetzt folgende Lüfter auf dem H100i testen (alle als PWM Version, 4 Stück und als Push´n´Pull montiert):
-Enermax TB Silence 120 (1500 U/min, max 121 m³)
-Scythe Glide Master 120 High Power PWM (1900 U/min, max 184 m³)
-NoiseBlocker eLoop B12-P (2000 U/min, max 132 m³)
-NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro PL-PS (1500 U/min, max. 100 m³)

Getestet wurden die Lüfter mit einer Drehzahl von 1100 U/min in einem Raum mit 22°C, Prozessor: AMD FX6100 im Originalzustand.


*Enermax TB Silence:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bildquelle: Alternate.de)
*Positiv:*
Optik, abnehmbare Lüfterrad, relativ leise
*Negativ:*
relativ schlechte Kühlleistung (in meinem Test)
*Kühlungsergebnis:* 35°C


*Scythe Glide Stream:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bildquelle: Alternate.de)
*Positiv:*
bestes Kühlergebnis im Test 
*Negativ:*
durch den hohen Luftstrom relativ laut
*Kühlungsergebnis:* 31°C


*NoiseBlocker eLoop B12-P*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bildquelle: Alternate.de)
*Positiv:*
schönste Optik im Test, gutes Kühlergebnis bei bestimmten Drehzahlen ziemlich leise, abnhembares Lüfterrad
*Negativ:*
bei manchen Drehzahlen relativ nervend (brummen/summen, und das nicht nur bei den saugenden Lüftern), nicht für saugende Anwendung geeignet
*Kühlungsergebnis:* 34°C


*NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro PL-PS*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bildquelle: Alternate.de)
*Positiv:*
leisester Lüfter im Test, enthaltener entkopplungs Gummirahmen, zweitbeste Kühlleistung im Test
*Negativ:*
Optik
*Kühlleistung: *32°C

*Fazit: *
In der Kühlleistung sind alle nahe bei einander. Die Geräuschkullissen unterscheiden sich aber teils erheblich.
Wem also die Lautstärke egal ist und nur die Kühlleistung zählt, dem rate ich zum Scythe Glide Stream.
Wer aber gute Kühlleistung bei leiser Geräuschkulisse will, dem raten ich zum NoiseBlocker BlackSilent.


----------



## unLieb (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Corsair könnte mal einen 360iger Radiator herausbringen. Entweder für zwei 180mm Lüfter, oder drei 120mm.


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich.
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal gewechselt auf NoiseBlocker Black Silent PL-PS 120.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön gemacht , deshalb empfehle ich  immer noch die Noiseblocker plps


----------



## Tommi1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wegen Deiner Empfehlung hab ich mir die auch geholt.


----------



## unLieb (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat hier einer einen AMD Phenom II X4 955? Bräuchte mal einen Vergleich zu meinen Temperaturen.


----------



## Tommi1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Denke mal das gibt sich nicht viel zwischen den AMD Phenom II X4 und dem AMD FX6100.


----------



## unLieb (19. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja, nur dass ich im Idle bei ~ 40-42°C bin, allerdings übertaktet auf 3800 MHz. 

Und ich nutze die Corsair SP120 Performance Edition an einer H100 ohne i, und habe die Lüfter direkt an der Pumpe angeschlossen, und diese läuft auf Stufe 1.


----------



## JackOnell (19. März 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Hat hier einer einen AMD Phenom II X4 955? Bräuchte mal einen Vergleich zu meinen Temperaturen.



Moment ich suche noch

Mit
1,424 Volt und 3,7 Ghz,
und alle Gehäuselüfter auf min war die CPU Temperatur zwischen 55 und 57C°
Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21C


----------



## Sysnet (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat hier derweil noch jemand die H110? Möchte wissen ob die Pumpe bei demjenigen auch so leise ist. Habe mich ja richtig gewundert und bin echt mal begeistert.  Die Lüfter sind zwar mal wieder für die Tonne aber mit passenden Lüftern ist das Teil wirklich leise.  Bisher konnte mich noch keine AiO überzeugen aber die H110 finde ich echt ganz ok. Ich glaub, die wird tatsächlich mal behalten.  Allerdings ist der Preis doch recht hoch wenn man noch die zusätzlichen Lüfter einrechnet. Für den Standard-User bleibt, wie zu erwarten, weiterhin Luft die erste Wahl. Nicht das jemand denkt ich breche jetzt die Lanzen für die Kompakten. 

Weiß jemand ob hier eine andere Pumpe eingesetzt wurde oder habe ich diesmal eben einfach Glück gehabt?


----------



## azer (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und lasse mir hier parallel einen PC zusammenstellen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/266365-mitx-system.html siehe hier 

Dort hat sich die Frage aufgetan, wie gut sich eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung für ein mITX-System á la Prodigy/Fractal Node oder Lian-Li-Cube eignet,oder ob eine normale Luftkühlung die bessere Alternative war.

In der Hoffnung, dass ich hier nun richig bin (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/266699-wasserkuehlung-fuer-mitx-system.html das war z.b. falsch ) werfe ich mal einige Fragen in den Raum.

Wie gut sind WaKüs in mITX-Gehäusen im Gegensatz zur Luftkühlung? Welches Gehäuse der oberen 3 eignet sich (dafür) am besten? Und wenn ja, welche Kompaktkühlung soll ich nehmen?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Für Eure Mühle bedanke ich mich im Voraus.

Gruß!


----------



## unLieb (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass es hier eben um "Kompaktkühlungen" und keine Wasserkühlungen geht? 

Eine echte Wasserkühlung arbeitet noch einmal ganz anders und vor allem effizienter, als diese um die es hier in diesem Thema geht!


----------



## JackOnell (20. März 2013)

azer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum und lasse mir hier parallel einen PC zusammenstellen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/266365-mitx-system.html siehe hier
> 
> ...



Warum möchtest du überhaupt eine kompakt wakü ? Oder anders was erwartest du davon, bzw was machst du mit der cpu


----------



## azer (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du überhaupt eine kompakt wakü ? Oder anders was erwartest du davon, bzw was machst du mit der cpu


 
Das liegt daran, dass halt in dem Thread die Diskussion aufgekommen ist was auf Grund der geringen Größe im Gehäuses sinnvoller wäre .. daher meine Frage 

@unLieb: deshalb schrieb ich auch "KOMPAKT-Wasserkühlung" .. oder stimmt das so nicht?  Bin gerade etwas verwirrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Normalerweise nimmt man die bei kompakten Systemen, weil der Platz für einen Luftkühler fehlt - scheint mir hier aber nicht der Fall zu sein


----------



## JackOnell (20. März 2013)

Bei der kleinen CPU (77 Watt) und nem gewissen Airflow im Gehäuse reicht eher ein normaler LuKü.


----------



## Obiwan (21. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,
ich brauche eure Hilfe, um mal einige Temps zu vergleichen, bzw. zu bewerten. Ich habe die H80i am i7-3770K und folgende Temps bei einer Umgebungstemperatur ca. 23° notiert (Idle/Last):

CPU @ 3.9GHz: 25° / 60° (VCore "Auto")
CPU @ 4.6GHz: 30° / 90° (VCore 1.35 V)

Habe am Radiator 2x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-2 bei Max (1200RPM) im Sandwich hinten einblasend montiert. 
Gehäuse hat zusätzlich 3x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-1 800RPM (1x Boden einblasend und 2x Deckel ausblasend). 
Was mich schockt sind natürlich die 90°, die gehen garnicht. Corsair wirbt mit unter 50° unter Last bei gleichem Takt. Natürlich ist das Werbung und wohl auch geschönt, aber ich wäre mit Temps um die 60-65° unter Last auch schon zufrieden gewesen. Hab mir das Ding nicht gekauft, um meine CPU mit Wasser zu grillen 

Hat jemand vielleicht Vergleichswerte mit dem i7-3770K @ 4.6GHz und der H80i oder einer vergleichbaren Konfiguration?

LG


----------



## Tommi1 (21. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich kommt mit der H100i unter Vollast nicht über die 44°C.
Bei meiner ehemaligen H55 waren es max 49°C.

Alerdings bei nem FX 6100

)0° sind schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Obiwan (29. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Obiwan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich brauche eure Hilfe, um mal einige Temps zu vergleichen, bzw. zu bewerten. Ich habe die H80i am i7-3770K und folgende Temps bei einer Umgebungstemperatur ca. 23° notiert (Idle/Last):
> 
> CPU @ 3.9GHz: 25° / 60° (VCore "Auto")
> ...


 
Vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee oder Vergleichswerte?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mein ihr das eine Corsair H100i für einen FX-8120 @4Ghz-4,5Ghz reicht? , eine "richtige" Wakü ist mir momentan zu teuer, da ich auf etwa 250-300€ komme, und die H100i "nur" 95€ kostet, eine GPU Wakü, denke da stimmt ihr mir zu, ist bei einer Radeon 7850 mit den sehr leisen Dual-X von Sapphire unnötig. 

Wären 4-4,5Ghz mit der H100i machbar?, und wie ist es mit der Lautstärke?

Zur Wärmeleitpaste die bei der H100i dabei ist (ist doch eine dabei oder?), ist die besser als die MX-4 die bei mir voraufgetragen war?, hatte mir eine Keratherm KP 12 (laut Conrad: Wärmeleitfähigkeit: 10 W/mK) gekauft, mit der ich etwa 1-2°C niedrigere Temperaturen habe als mit der aufgetragenen MX-4.


----------



## Tommi1 (31. März 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sollte auf alle Fälle funktionieren. Mein FX läuft auf ca. 3,4 Ghz und wird Idle auf 29 °C gekühlt.
Wird bei Dir ev. etwas wärmer. Denke aber nicht viel.

Als Wärmeleitpaste hab ich die NT-H1 von Noctua drauf.
Hab also erst gar nicht die von Corsair ausprobiert.

Die von Corsair hatte ich mal auf meinem alten H55 ausprobiert. Danach die Noctua. Dadurch ging die Temp um bis zu 4 Grad runter.


----------



## alpast (4. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In der neuen Ausgabe werden verschiedene Kompaktwasserkühlungen verglichen und es wird auch eine Absenkung der Spannung (der Pumpe) vorgenommen. Wie kann man die Pumpe, welche an einem 4-Pin Stecker angeschlossen ist drosseln? Gibt es dafür einen Adapter? (speziell eine Corsair H100)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Entweder mit ganz normalen Adaptern oder in dem man einfach die Pins tauscht. (12V Leitung auf + und 5V auf - ergeben 7V effektive Spannung, 5V auf + und Masse auf - effektive 5V)


----------



## Sysnet (6. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat denn jetzt eigentlich noch jemand eine H110 und kann was zur Pumpe sagen?


----------



## dragonlort (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Sysnet schrieb:


> Hat hier derweil noch jemand die H110? Möchte wissen ob die Pumpe bei demjenigen auch so leise ist. Habe mich ja richtig gewundert und bin echt mal begeistert.  Die Lüfter sind zwar mal wieder für die Tonne aber mit passenden Lüftern ist das Teil wirklich leise.  Bisher konnte mich noch keine AiO überzeugen aber die H110 finde ich echt ganz ok. Ich glaub, die wird tatsächlich mal behalten.  Allerdings ist der Preis doch recht hoch wenn man noch die zusätzlichen Lüfter einrechnet. Für den Standard-User bleibt, wie zu erwarten, weiterhin Luft die erste Wahl. Nicht das jemand denkt ich breche jetzt die Lanzen für die Kompakten.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob hier eine andere Pumpe eingesetzt wurde oder habe ich diesmal eben einfach Glück gehabt?


 
Also habe den h100 auch ca jetzt 1 jahr oder bischen weniger und meine höre ich garnicht. wen du das wissen wolltes?


----------



## Sysnet (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke schonmal. Allerdings ging es mir hier primär um den neueren H110. Ich hatte halt schon einige Modelle hier (einige ältere Corsair, mehrere Antec, Eisberg etc. ) und war ziemlich erstaunt wie leise die Pumpe beim neuen Corsair-Modell doch ist. Zwar bin ich persönlich eher ein Freund von vollwertigen WaKüs aber den H110 würde ich mir zur Not tatsächlich selbst antun, was bis jetzt noch auf keine Kompakt-WaKü zutraf. Allerdings ist auch hier ein Tausch der Lüfter unerläßlich. 

Daher würde mich aber interessieren ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat und vor allem ob jemand mehr über die verbaute Pumpeneinheit sagen kann (zu berichten weiß). Ist es ein neues Modell oder einfach ein Glückstreffer oder was ganz anderes u.s.w. ? Bin also einfach an Informationen und auch Erfahrungen interessiert.

Allerdings geht der Corsair-Kühler dennoch. Bin einfach zufrieden mit den Luftkühlern (Megahalems und CM Hyper 412S), die derzeit verbaut sind und im Hauptrechner bleibt natürlich die WaKü. Stecke das Geld lieber wieder in neues Spielzeug.  Infos sind doch aber immer gut.

Falls also jemand mehr weiß oder ebenfalls Erfahrungen mit der H110 gemacht hat, würde ich mich freuen davon zu hören - auch per PN.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich höre meine der H100i auch nicht.
Ausser ich hab die ganzen Lüfter aus und geh mit dem Ohr ans offene Gehäuse ran. Dann hört man sie ganz leise surren.

Wird also durch die Lüfter / Luftstrom ect. übertönt (Lüfter laufen bei bax. 900 U/min)

Bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen, ob eine Pumpe einer normalen WaKü noch leiser sein kann.

Von der Lautstärke würde ich so in etwa vergleichen wie eine Festplatte. Vieleicht auch ein wenig leiser.

Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum meist gesagt wird, daß diese Pumpe laut sein sollen.


----------



## Sysnet (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hm, interessant. Schade dass ich die H100i noch nicht selbst testen konnte. Die wurde doch auch woanders gebaut, oder? Habe jetzt nicht im Kopf welche von Asetek und welche von Cool-IT waren.

Allerdings ist an der Geschichte mit den lauten Pumpen nunmal was dran. Bisher war das einzige Modell, welches mich von der Pumpe her überzeugen konnte, eben die H110. ALLE anderen waren mir persönlich zu laut. Die beigelegten Lüfter konnten mich hingegen noch bei keinem Modell wirklich überzeugen.

Wäre also schon interessant mehr über die verbauten Pumpen zu erfahren. Google spuckte da bisher noch nichts passendes aus.

Eine entkoppelte Laing DDC-1T mit schwerem Metalldeckel ist wirklich sehr angenehm. Ich höre wirklich nichts mehr von der Pumpe. Ich habe allerdings auch schon sehr laute WaKüs erlebt. Bspw. eine (oder gleich mehrere) Laing+ ohne Entkopplung und einfachem Plexi-Deckel - sowas ist schon ganz schön laut. Auch die Lüfter sind natürlich ein wichtiger Faktor.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die ungraden Nummern waren, glaub ich, von Antec und die geraden von Cool It.

Aber ich hatte auch mal eine H55 (die ja von Antec sein müsste) und da war es beim Geräuschepegel der Pumpe genauso. Die hab ich im normalen Betrieb nicht gehört.

Die H110 müsste dann von Antec sein, da sie den gleichen CPU-Kühler / Pumpe hat, wie die H55


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe erreicht die Pumpe der H110 und der Kraken X60 bei 12V eine Lautstärke von 0,2 Sone. Bei 7V sind es 0,1 Sone. Da die H90 und X40 abgesehen vom kleineren Radiator identisch sind, sollten die Pumpen ebenfalls unhörbar sein. Die Lüfter der H110 säuseln bei halbierter Drehzahl mit 0,7 Sone, die CPU-Temperatur steigt dabei lediglich 2,6ºC an (2600K mit 1,2V).


----------



## Tommi1 (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genau. 
Meine Pumpe läuft ja dauerhaft auf 12 V und man hört sie nicht.

Bin echt am überlegen, ob eine richtige WaKü das besser machen kann.


----------



## Sysnet (7. April 2013)

Danke für die Infos. 

Allerdings kann ich das mit den Lüftern nicht bestätigen. Die  Modelle, die ich hier bei der H110  dabei hatte, können beim Thema Lautstärke nicht überzeugen. Beide haben bspw. ein gut zu vernehmendes Lagerschleifen. Mit alternativen Lüftern aber tatsächlich leise - war sehr positiv überrascht muss ich gestehen.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Deswegen hab ich die 2 Corsair Lüfter gegen 4 NB Black Silent getauscht. Und die 4 sind immernoch leiser als die 2 Corsair.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich finde es klasse, dass Asetec Corsair und NZXT endlich Pumpen liefert die, die in einem Gehäuse verbaut nicht mehr hörbar sind. Da die Radiatoren der Corsair H110 und NZXT Kraken X60 eine um 30% größere Fläche besitzen als die Radiatoren der H100/H100i, steckt in der H110 enormes Potential. Wer nicht jeden € zehnmal umdreht und es auf die Spitze treiben will, gönnt sich, sobald erhältlich, vier 140mm eloops und regelt sie auf 0,1 Sone. Da schon die 120mm eloops einen ordentlichen Luftdruck und Luftdurchstz erreichen, wäre die Kombi nur noch von einer richtigen Waku zu toppen.


----------



## Sysnet (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Allerdings sind die Temps jetzt auch nicht *deutlich* besser als bei einem guten Luftkühler (be quiet! DRP2). Rund zwei Grad bei leichter Übertaktung hatte ich hier. Allerdings skaliert der Kühler nach oben hin immer besser. Denke dass die Unterschiede bei höherer Abwärme sicher noch etwas deutlicher ausfallen würden. Wenn das mit den Pumpen aber so weitergeht muss man nicht zwingend vom Kauf einer Kompakten Lösung abraten wie bisher finde ich. Muss mir wohl auch nochmal die kleineren Modelle an Land ziehen.


----------



## Uter (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ich höre meine der H100i auch nicht.
> Ausser ich hab die ganzen Lüfter aus und geh mit dem Ohr ans offene Gehäuse ran. Dann hört man sie ganz leise surren.


Also hörst du sie doch, nur ist der Rest deines Systems lauter. Das ist ein großer Unterschied, da es immer etwas lauteres geben kann, wodurch alles "unhörbar" werden kann. 



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen, ob eine Pumpe einer normalen WaKü noch leiser sein kann.
> Von der Lautstärke würde ich so in etwa vergleichen wie eine Festplatte. Vieleicht auch ein wenig leiser.


Die meisten HDDs sind nicht wirklich leise. Bei einer Wakü limitieren sie sehr oft, aber das ist ja dank SSDs auch kein sondlich großes Problem mehr.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht warum meist gesagt wird, daß diese Pumpe laut sein sollen.


 Das Problem ist nicht nur die eigentliche Lautstärke, sondern v.a. die Serienstreuung. Es gibt nunmal sehr oft Pumpen, die klappern.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Die ungraden Nummern waren, glaub ich, von Antec und die geraden von Cool It.


 Ich hab den Überblick über die Fertiger zwar weitestgehend verloren, aber Antec fertigt nicht. Du meinst Asetek. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei 7V sind es 0,1 Sone. Da die H90 und X40 abgesehen vom kleineren Radiator identisch sind, sollten die Pumpen ebenfalls unhörbar sein.


0,1 bzw. 0,2 Sone sind nicht unhörbar. Imo ist eine Pumpe mit einer solcher Lautstärke das absolute Minimum, wenn man mit Systemen, die ohne diese Lautstärkequelle auskommen, konkurrieren will. V.a., da es einige Lüfter gibt, die problemlos 0,1 Sone erreichen und damit die Pumpe weiterhin der limitierende Faktor bleibt.



Tommi1 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Meine Pumpe läuft ja dauerhaft auf 12 V und man hört sie nicht.
> 
> Bin echt am überlegen, ob eine richtige WaKü das besser machen kann.


 Wenn du mit der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung zufrieden bist, dann brauchst du es nicht besser. 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wer nicht jeden € zehnmal umdreht und es auf die Spitze treiben will, gönnt sich, sobald erhältlich, vier 140mm eloops und regelt sie auf 0,1 Sone. Da schon die 120mm eloops einen ordentlichen Luftdruck und Luftdurchstz erreichen, wäre die Kombi nur noch von einer richtigen Waku zu toppen.


 ...und ist preislich auf dem Niveau der CPU only Midrange Bsp.-Konfiguration.



Sysnet schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den Pumpen aber so weitergeht muss man nicht zwingend vom Kauf einer Kompakten Lösung abraten wie bisher finde ich.


 Ja, wenn die Pumpen nicht mehr das KO-Kriterium darstellen, dann muss nur noch der Preis sinken, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen empfehlenswert.


----------



## Sysnet (8. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, empfehlenswert ist sicher noch etwas anderes bei den Preisen. Gerade wenn man noch brauchbare Lüfter einrechnen muss. Aber so extrem abraten wie bisher würde ich bei der Entwicklung vermutlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Sonny330i (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab auch eine kompakte Wasserkühlung.  Sie kühlt um 2-3 Grad besser als der vorige Scythe Mugen 3.
Ich musste aber wegen der Lautstärke zwei extra Lüftern von Alpenföhn kaufen. Die beigelegten von Cooler Master waren sehr deutlich zu hören. 

Empfehlung würde ich die Kompakte aber in jedem Fall


----------



## JackOnell (11. April 2013)

Mann kann sich sicherlich darüber streiten, aber wenn jemand ne Alternative zu einem normalen Lukü sucht und sich scheut ne Wakü zu bauen ist das eine gute Möglichkeit.
Sicherlich haben diese Kühler auch Nachteile wie der hohe Anschaffungspreis mit extra Lüfter ect. Aber sie bieten auch Leistungen, und nicht zu vergessen die Leute die sowas einfach nur haben wollen weil...


----------



## wiseguy281270 (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe eine Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige in ein Antec Three Hundred One (alte Version) Gehäuse eingebaut. Prozessor ist AMD FX-8350. Das Teil kühlt sehr gut im Vergleich zum Scythe Mugen 3 den ich vorher drin hatte.
Den Radiator habe ich innen an der linken Seitenwand befestigen müssen. Ausserdem mussten noch kleinere Teile des Laufwerkkäfigs (unterhalb DVD bis runter unter die Trennung Festplattenhalteblech) entfernt werden.
Und zwar mit Blechschere und robustem Seitenschneider - scharfe Kanten umgebogen und später noch mit Tape abgeklebt (--> keine Lust auf weitere spanabtragende Arbeiten am fertig eingebauten PC) !  
Der rückseitige Gehäuselüfter war dem Radiator im Weg, deshalb habe ich einen neuen 120x120x12mm Lüfter mit 1600rpm eingebaut.
Zur Bearbeitung des Seitenbleches:  Mit Lineal und Anreissnadel wurde die Schablone übertragen; dann Bohrlöcher gekörnert und als erstes auch der Bohrvorgang durchgeführt. Da das Blech nur eine sehr geringe Stärke aufweist, konnte es mit einem Dremel + Flex/Trenn-Scheiben geschnitten werden. Schlussendlich kamen noch Feile und feines Schleifpapier zum Einsatz.

Die Werte bei 8x4300 MHz unter prime95 (stressprime, BLEND) liegen bei ca. 41-42°C wobei hier noch die 12°C aufzuschlagen sind (Stichwort : verschiedene Anzeigen bei CPUHWinfo, AMDoverdrive u.a. ---> tcalc) Der Max.-Wert für den FX-8350 liegt nach angaben des Herstellers bei 60°C.  (Weiteres) Übertakten wird demnächst durchgeführt.
Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der WaKü. Besonders laut ist sie auch nicht wenn mit dem Spannungsadapter betrieben.

Wenn's jemand interessieren sollte, kann ich ja noch Bilder reinstellen ...


----------



## dragonlort (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

mich würdes es ml interessieren, da ich mir au8ch den eisberg solo holen möchte. auf wieviel Volt hast du die pumpe runtergschraubt? hast du auch auf 12V gehabt und wie laut ist sie?


----------



## wiseguy281270 (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

der Spannungsadapter bringt die (auch nach PCGH-Test Angaben) auf 9V runter.  12V hab ich garnicht ausprobiert ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich habe gelesen das auf 9 volt nix bringt er auf 7 volt.
Hast du auch ein foto von innen?


----------



## wiseguy281270 (11. April 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Pics ...
eine Schablone des neXXXos Radiators als PDF lässt sich übrigens auf aquatuning (oder aquacool?) herunterladen oder, weil ich das nicht wusste, anhand der Skizze auf der Verpackungsunterseite (Karton) erstellen (Massstab 1:2.5) !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 - der Abstand Kühler(/pumpenelement) zu den Lüftern hinter dem Radiator ist auch nicht sehr gross, das Zuklappen mit dem Verstauen der Schläuche war beim ersten mal was fummelig...



dragonlort, kannst du mir sagen, warum mein Profilbild nicht angezeigt wird ??? danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



wiseguy281270 schrieb:


> dragonlort, kannst du mir sagen, warum mein Profilbild nicht angezeigt wird ??? danke


 gute frage haste abgespeichert?  und das Format darf nicht zu groß sein ich mein max 4mb

Geh mal oben auf Aktion dann Profil Bearbeiten dann auf der linken seite entweder avatar ändern oder Profile Bild änder


----------



## wiseguy281270 (11. April 2013)

danke, hat sich erledigt ..... die Uhrzeit stimmte auch nicht - bin was Foren anbelangt ein wenig NOOBish

was mich bzgl. der Eisberg noch interessieren würde: wie befüllt man ein solches System, zum Beispiel im Falle einer Erweiterung auf die GraKa oder bei Wartung nach ein paar Betriebsjahren ?


----------



## dragonlort (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also ich meine du hast ja auf der pumpe eine öffnung da kommt das wasser rein. Wie das jetzt aber ist mir Grafikkarte dran hängen weiß ich nciht da muss sich mal hier ein Profi zu wort melden.


----------



## Uter (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Befüllen der Eisberg geht wohl mit liegendem Board am einfachsten. Wie groß der AGB genau ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Unter Umständen muss man sehr oft Wasser nachfüllen und das Entlüften könnte auch etwas länger dauern. Wenn dem so ist, dann kann man einen weiteren AGB nutzen, wobei das P/L-Verhältnis dadurch nochmals deutlich schlechter werden würde.

btw:
Bitte keine Mehrfachposts. Nutze zukünftig bitte die Bearbeiten-Funktion.


----------



## Sonny330i (11. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

....... man mehr Platz im Gehäuse hat und besser an die RAM Riegel kommt zb


----------



## wiseguy281270 (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hier noch die angekündigten Bilder und eine Skizze der Position Radiator .....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

wiseguy281270 schrieb:


> hier noch die angekündigten Bilder und eine Skizze der Position Radiator .....
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=642813"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=642814"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=642815"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=642816"/>



Ganzschön geknodell im Rechner, dagegen ist meiner richtig aufgeräumt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...mein-projekt-5046-picture508726-dsc01385.html


----------



## wiseguy281270 (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das mag schon sein, aber ich bin halt nur Gelegenheitsschrauber und dazu Pragmatiker ... 
Hab den FX-8350 jetzt bis 4,4GHz gebracht - damit scheint bei der eingestellten Spannung (was beim GA970A-UD3 ziemlich chaotisch ist -> VCore Drop bei Last - keine LLC) schon das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht (prime95).
Würde mir der Betrieb der Eisberg bei vollen 12V mehr Performance bringen ???


SYSTEM:  AMD FX-8350 - GA970A-UD3 - 16GB GSkill Sniper DDR3-1600 - Crucial M4 128GB SSD - ZOTAC GTX670 AMP Edition - Win7 Prof 64bit - XFX 750W Power Supply


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

Alleine die Temperatur ist nicht unbedingt verantwortlich für den Takt.
Versuch erst mal heraus zu finden ob die CPU nen höheren Teiler, bzw Bus mit Macht Vllt gibt es hier.schon ein loch.
Welche Temperatur erreicht deine CPU mit dem OC


----------



## wiseguy281270 (13. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Warum kühlen dann die Profis mit LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff) und bringen das Ding (mit entsprechend hoher VCORE) auf über acht GHz ?

Habe bisher nur mit Multiplikator und VCore übertaktet!

Die Temp war bei Vollast 49°,  was aufgrund der zu niedrigen Anzeige - es sind noch ca. 12-13° aufzuaddieren - schon über tmax von 60° liegt!!!   Wann genau die CPU abschaltet weiss ich nicht.

Ach noch was, JackOnell - falls Du den Rechner von wegen Aufgeräumtheit schlecht findest sollte ich Dir ein Bild meines "HTPC" zukommen lassen - der sieht echt lustig aus !


----------



## JackOnell (13. April 2013)

wiseguy281270 schrieb:


> Warum kühlen dann die Profis mit LN2 (Flüssigstickstoff) und bringen das Ding (mit entsprechend hoher VCORE) auf über acht GHz ?



Schon klar, allerdings solltest du wissen wo die CPU oder das Board seine Grenzen hat.
Und ein paar Umdrehungen von Pumpe oder Lüfter kannst du doch nicht mit LN2 vergleichen

Edit
Der sieht doch nicht schlecht aus...
Halt Kabelkaos sonst nix hatte ich vor meiner jetzigen Kiste auch 

Zb hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-775-sys-4850-picture482290-sn850572.html

Oder hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bums-am3-sys-4851-picture482301-dsc00444.html


----------



## schlenzie (13. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ganzschön geknodell im Rechner, dagegen ist meiner richtig aufgeräumt
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/22813-jackonell-albums-mein-projekt-5046-picture508726-dsc01385.html



Naja, geht so


----------



## aficionado (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe gerade mein neues System aufgebaut und für den FX-8350 wird zur Kühlung Corsair's H100i verwendet. Ich erzähle euch wohl nichts neues, wenn ich sage, dass die beiliegenden Lüfter eine reine Qual sind, da einfach viel zu laut.

Als Gehäuse nutze ich das Graphite 600t white Edition von Corsair. Aufgrund Platzproblemen habe ich die Lüfter in der vorbereiteten Mulde auf der Gehäuseoberseite verbaut. Im Inneren des Gehäuses ist also nur der Radiator und die Pumpe. 

Ich habe mal auf youtube ein Video von Corsair gesehen, wo man in einem 600T den älteren H100 verbaut hat und auf der Gehäuseoberseite jedoch alternative Lüfter (Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition in zweifacher Ausführung) verbaut hat. Mich würden da eure Erfahrungen interessieren, ob da die Kühlleistung ähnlich gut ist, wie mit den mitgelieferten Schreihälsen der H100i. Ich wäre auch bereit, als Alternativen Noiseblocker oder Noctua zu nehmen.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Sorry, falls die Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich will mir jetzt nicht über 140 Seiten durchlesen... Danke!


----------



## JackOnell (14. April 2013)

Also ich kann nur für die Noiseblocker plps sprechen.
Sind leise und kühlen gut, allerdings von der Drehzahl nicht mit den originalen zu vergleichen
Aber die hatte ich auch nie ausprobiert


----------



## aficionado (14. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@JackOnell:

wie bist du mit der Kühlleistung zufrieden? Die von mir angedachten Modelle als Alternativen haben so an die 1500rpm; sowohl Noctua mit dem NF-F12-PWM oder beispielsweise dein Noiseblocker-Modell... Sei froh, dass Du die Originallüfter von Corsair nicht getestet hast. Die machen einen Heidenlärm...


----------



## JackOnell (14. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Mit
> 1,424 Volt und 3,7 Ghz,
> und alle Gehäuselüfter auf min war die CPU Temperatur zwischen 55 und 57C°
> Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21C



Hier mal ein Wert von mir, also mehr als ausreichend wie ich finde.
Gemessen mit coretemp

Edit


Tommi1 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich.
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal gewechselt auf NoiseBlocker Black Silent PL-PS 120.
> 
> ...


----------



## aficionado (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kurze Verständnisfrage: wie habt ihr die oberen Lüfter verbaut, sofern ihr beispielsweise das Corsair Graphite 600T benutzt? Die Lüfter sollten demnach auf den Radiator die Luft blasen und nicht die Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus. Sprich: sie sollten so verbaut werden, dass der Pfeil nach unten zeigt. Somit wirds dann entweder das schon erwähnte Noiseblocker PLPS-Paar oder ein Paar Noctua NF-F12.


----------



## schlenzie (15. April 2013)

Genau so wie du es beschreibst. Allerdings ist die obere Gehäusewand (gelocht) im weg und nimmt dem Lüfter sehr viel Kraft, die er eigentlich für den sehr engen Radiator bräuchte. 

Somit habe ich ihn 24h wieder ausgebaut und meinen Archon eingebaut. Unterschiede bei gleicher Propellerleistung ca. 35 Grad (auch wenn es nicht gerade vergleichbar ist - ich weiß)

Schlechtes Gehäuse für 240'er Radiatoren. Wollte mir fast ein neues kaufen deswegen

Edit: blättere mal zurück da findest du meine Einträge


----------



## aficionado (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich denke mal, dass die Konstruktion der oberen gelochten Gehäusewand das einzige Minus des Gehäuse ist, ansonsten bin ich begeistert. Relativ leichter Zusammenbau. Mich hat ja gewundert, dass selbst Jeff Cecchi von Corsair in einem Video die Lüfter oben verbaut hat, aber es wäre klarerweise mit Standard-ATX anders nicht gegangen. Das war für mich dann auch ein zusätzliches Plus für den Gehäusekauf. Von den sicherlich exzellenten Towekühlern wollte ich platzbedingt mal weg, habe in meinen weiteren zwei Sets zwei Noctuas verbaut und das sind schon wahre Trümmer. 

Mal sehen, ich werde mir eventuell die Noiseblocker PLPS oder die Noctua NF-F12 zulegen. Von der Geschwindigkeit zu den Corsair Standartlüftern wäre noch die eLoop Serie von Noiseblocker in Erwägung zu ziehen. Wie sieht es da mit der Lautstärke aus? Mir wäre es irgendwie leid um die Corsair H100i, sollte ich die wieder ausbauen.

@schlenzie:

woher hast du deine weissen Netzteilkabel? Sehen toll aus und machen ordentlich was her.


----------



## JackOnell (15. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meinst du diese ?
Wenn ja sind das diese Verlängerungen


----------



## schlenzie (15. April 2013)

Diese hier: 

http://www.corsair.com/de/catalog/p...le-kit-type-3-generation-2-white/category/44/

Habe damals bei Alternate bestellt. Es gab sie noch nirgendwo anders. Heute ist das vermutlich egal


----------



## wiseguy281270 (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe jetzt das Kabel zur "Spannungsdrosselung" entfernt und nun volle 12V an der Pumpe. Was etwas mehr Spielraum bietet  (CPU derzeit auf 4.5GHz). Allerdings macht der Rechner nach dem Einbau eines weiteren Frontlüfters und des flacheren rückwärtigen Lüfters Geräusche wie ein E-Modellflugzeug - die Pumpe ist so gut wie gar nicht zu hören ...  

[siehe FX-8350 + CM Eisberg 240L Prestige + Antec Three Hundred One]  #1407


----------



## andreww (21. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

N'abend zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und hoffe, dass ihr mir eine gute Kompakt-WaKü für meinen i7 3770k empfehlen könnt, da auf Grund von Platzproblemen durch das Mainboard-Layout Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und meinem Gehäuse Lian Li PC-Q03B schwarz, Mini-DTX/Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (CPU-Kühler bis max. 60mm Höhe :ugly) nicht wirklich Platz für eine *potente* Luftkühlung ist, die stark genug kühlen würde ... sowieso wäre der Airflow ziemlich schrecklich glaube ich. 

Anfangs hatte ich vor den i7 auf ~4Ghz, später mehr zu übertakten. Krieg ich das mit ner Kompakt-Wakü hin? Wenn ja mit welcher? Kann es mit den Schläuchen oder dem Radiator irgendwie zu Komplikationen kommmen?

Gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Umm - wenn ich das richtig lese, hat das Gehäuse keinerlei Lüfteröffnungen. Und mit Ausnahme von ggf. der Front hat es nicht einmal genug Freifläche, um eine zu schaffen.
Wo willst du da einen Radiator drinne unterbringen?


----------



## andreww (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umm - wenn ich das richtig lese, hat das Gehäuse keinerlei Lüfteröffnungen. Und mit Ausnahme von ggf. der Front hat es nicht einmal genug Freifläche, um eine zu schaffen.
> Wo willst du da einen Radiator drinne unterbringen?


Ich hatte gedacht, durch ein "Loch" im Gehäuse an der Hinterwandm z.b.


----------



## schlenzie (22. April 2013)

andreww schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht, durch ein "Loch" im Gehäuse an der Hinterwandm z.b.



Naja, die heißen ja kompakt weil sie fertig sind. Da kann man kein Schlauch abziehen und später wieder draufstehen (außer vielleicht beim Eisberg). Guck mal evtl nach Top Flow Kühlern von Alpenföhn, Prolimatec oder Noctua


----------



## andreww (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



schlenzie schrieb:


> Naja, die heißen ja kompakt weil sie fertig sind. Da kann man kein Schlauch abziehen und später wieder draufstehen (außer vielleicht beim Eisberg). Guck mal evtl nach Top Flow Kühlern von Alpenföhn, Prolimatec oder Noctua


 
aber man könnte das Loch ja so groß machen, dass der Kühler (?) der auf den Sockel kommt durch das Locht passt. Und dann Raditor dadrüber.

Da wirds eng mit der Grafikkarte, glaube ich und ich glaub auch nicht, dass Top-Flow Kühler für ordentliche Übertacktung ausreichen. Oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du die Netzteilöffnung so erweiterts, dass du bei ausgebautem Netzteil alles durchschieben kannst und bei eingebautem Netzteil noch genug Platz für die Schläuche bliebt, sollte das funktionieren. Mehr Leistung als mit Top-Flo-unterm-Netzteil kannst du so auf alle Fälle wegkühlen.
Ich bin nur etwas verwundert, dass du dir ein sehr schönes, sehr kompaktes Gehäuse holst, nur um dann einen hässlichen Radiator draußen ranzuklatschen.

Wie dem auch sei: Wenn der Radiator etwas überstehn darf (Schläuche müssen ja eh irgendwie hinter die Rückwand geführt wären, wäre ein 240er Kühlung möglich. Welche man da nimmt, ist afaik mittlerweile fast egal - die Lüfter sind nie wirklich gut, die Pumpeinheit bei allen außer der alten Corsair 100er von Asetek.


----------



## andreww (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin nur etwas verwundert, dass du dir ein sehr schönes, sehr kompaktes Gehäuse holst, nur um dann einen hässlichen Radiator draußen ranzuklatschen.



Ja, dazu muss ich mir auf jeden Fall noch etwas einfallen lassen, ...



> Wie dem auch sei: Wenn der Radiator etwas überstehn darf (Schläuche müssen ja eh irgendwie hinter die Rückwand geführt wären, wäre ein 240er Kühlung möglich. Welche man da nimmt, ist afaik mittlerweile fast egal - die Lüfter sind nie wirklich gut, die Pumpeinheit bei allen außer der alten Corsair 100er von Asetek.



D.h. ... laut? 
Ich hatte an eine NXZT Kraken, oder die Hydro Series von Corsair Series gedacht. Gibt es da signifikante Unterschiede zwischen der h40 bis zur h100-Serie? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In Sachen Leistung gibts natürlich Unterschiede, je nach Radiatorgröße. Ansonsten sollten sich die ungeraden Hydros nicht sonderlich vom restlichen Asetek-Kram (inkl. Kraken) unterscheiden - wie schon gesagt. (Die geraden Nummern hat Corsair iirc nur verwendet, solange man noch bei Cool-It eingekauft hat)


----------



## andreww (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Sachen Leistung gibts natürlich Unterschiede, je nach Radiatorgröße. Ansonsten sollten sich die ungeraden Hydros nicht sonderlich vom restlichen Asetek-Kram (inkl. Kraken) unterscheiden - wie schon gesagt. (Die geraden Nummern hat Corsair iirc nur verwendet, solange man noch bei Cool-It eingekauft hat)


 
Okay. Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach die "beste" Kompakt-WaKü? Also möglichst leise, und von der Kühlung her ausreichend. Ich bin absolut ratlos. Für ~100 Tacken.


----------



## Tommi1 (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich kann nur von der Corsair H55 (1x120er Lüfter) und von der H100i (2x120er Lüfter) sprechen. 

Die waren beide relativ leise.

Letztere hab ich übrigens für 70 Tacken im Marktplatz stehen.


----------



## MasterSax (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi 

Hier mein Altes Topic 

Ich suche für meine Corsair H110 neue lüfter 

hätte an die gedacht Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 

oder gibt es noch bessere ? leisere ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



andreww schrieb:


> Okay. Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach die "beste" Kompakt-WaKü? Also möglichst leise, und von der Kühlung her ausreichend. Ich bin absolut ratlos. Für ~100 Tacken.


 
Ich finde sie alle nicht so prall, gerade wenn es primär um leise geht 
Aber laut Preisvergleich ist die Coolermaster Seidon 240 derzeit die billigste mit Dualradi.


----------



## Uter (23. April 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



MasterSax schrieb:


> oder gibt es noch bessere ? leisere ?


 Die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro mit PWM haben ein etwas besseres Lager (wobei bei Kompaktkühlungen wohl immer die Pumpe vor dem Lager der Enermax limitieren sollte) und einen größeren Regelbereich.
Wenn du die Lüfter blasend montierst, dann sind die Enermax aber problemlos nutzbar.


----------



## Gigasax (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi,
Da ich jetzt in ein Prodigy umgezogen bin such ich noch nen Kühler und hatte an die H40 gedacht, da diese gerade ziemlich günstig ist. Würd die ausreichen für nen 2500k @ stock oder vllt auch nen bissl drüber? Oder dann doch lieber etwas teureres wie die H60/90?

Gruß


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Tests zur H40 sind mir keine bekannt, aber sie dürfte nochmal etwas schlechter kühlen als die anderen Kompaktkühlungen mit vergleichbarem Radiator. Für jede CPU @ stock reicht jeder aktuelle Kühler mit min. einem 120er Lüfter locker aus. 
Warum willst du überhaupt eine Kompaktkühlung nutzen? In das Prodigy passt sogar ein Genesis.


----------



## Gigasax (1. Mai 2013)

Aber nicht auf mein Board  ich hatte keine Lust fast 70€ mehr auszugeben nur wegen der Sockelposition.


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist dann natürlich schade. 
Wenn du es einfach nur etwas besser/leiser als mit dem Boxed-Kühler haben willst, dann sollte ein Luftkühler mit 92mm Lüfter passen. Eventuell passt auch ein platzsparender Kühler mit 120er Lüfter. Falls nicht, ist eine Kompaktkühlung wie die H40 die potentiell leiseste und stärkste Lösung, allerdings nur mit anderem Lüfter und wenn die Pumpe keine Probleme macht. Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, dann ist die Alpenföhn Wasser ganz ok, bei ihr wird immerhin ein guter Lüfter mitgeliefert.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey Leute...ich bin auf der Suche nach Lüfter um die gegen die Standardlüfter der H100i zu tauschen.
Die Lüfter von Corsair laufen auf Quiet und sind trotzdem durch ein rattern und brummen sowas von hörbar 
Habe dabei schon viele Empfehlungen alla Noiseblocker usw. verfolgt.

Nun habe ich aber noch 4 Lüfter hier die ich ja evtl in Push-Pull laufen lassen kann wenn mir keiner davon abraten sollte 

Vorhandene Lüfter:

2x BITFENIX Spectre LED PWM 120mm Rot (BFF-BLF-P12025R-RP)
2x ENERMAX T.B.Apollish - Rot (UCTA12N-R)

Meine PC-Konfig steht ja in meiner Signatur

Hoffe jemand kann mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen...danke


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2013)

PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Hey Leute...ich bin auf der Suche nach Lüfter um die gegen die Standardlüfter der H100i zu tauschen.
> Die Lüfter von Corsair laufen auf Quiet und sind trotzdem durch ein rattern und brummen sowas von hörbar
> Habe dabei schon viele Empfehlungen alla Noiseblocker usw. verfolgt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich dir helfen wenn ich sage 
" probieren geht über studieren "

Probier es einfach aus aber push pull wird auch nicht leiser und ob die Leistung sinnvoll ist hängt von deiner Anwendung ab.

Ansonsten noise blocker PLPS


----------



## PremiumPlaya (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja, ausprobieren kann ich es ja...aber hätte ja sein können das mir gleich jemand sagt das es mit dieser Lüfterkonfig nicht hinhaut.


----------



## Tommi1 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Push´n´Pul mit 2 verschiedenen Lüftern würde ich lassen. Weiß aber nicht warum.

Hab auf alle Fälle auch schon ein paar Lüfter durchgehabt bei der H100i, bis ich die richtigen gefunden habe.
Von sehr Leistungsstark>Laut bis Leise>schlechtes Kühlergebnis.

Bin dann damals auch bei den Noiseblocker NB SilentWings PL-PS (also die PWM Lüfter) hängen geblieben.
Hatten ein gutes Kühlergebnis und waren leise.

Hab die jetzt auch auf meiner normalen WaKü laufen.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Ja, ausprobieren kann ich es ja...aber hätte ja sein können das mir gleich jemand sagt das es mit dieser Lüfterkonfig nicht hinhaut.


Was machst du überhaupt mir der CPU das du an P/P denkst ?
Ansonsten ist die immernoch beste Empfehlung der Noise Blocker PLPS



> Nochmal ich.
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal gewechselt auf NoiseBlocker Black Silent PL-PS 120.
> 
> ...



Hier noch mal was von jemandem der etwas getestet hat und dann auch auf meiner Empfehlung hängen geblieben ist


----------



## PremiumPlaya (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na soll dann auch für OC geeignet sein...aktuell läuft mein FX-6350 auf 4,2GHz Standardtakt...aber der wird dann noch
um einiges getaktet wenn es nötig wird...aktuell limitiert die CPU ja nicht wirklich...hätte ja höchstens etwas mehr min. FPS.

Bringt den P/P viel mehr an Kühlleistung oder würde es dann auch reichen wenn ich einfach 2x die NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro drunter haue?


----------



## Tommi1 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

**ggg+++ Gut gesprochen, Jack.


@Playa:
Wenn, dann hol dir 4 Stück von den NB BlackSilent Pro.
Nicht mit anderen Lüftern stückeln.

P/P Betrieb bringt eigentlich, aus meiner Erfahrung mit den H100i, vieleicht 1-2° gegenüber dem 2 Fan Betrieb.


Wenn Du richtiges OC Betreiben willst, würde ich Dir fast schon zu ner richtigen WaKü raten.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok...dann werde ich die anderen einfach in der Bucht verkaufen und dann hol ich mir die NB BlackSilent Pro...dann gleich im Sandwichbetrieb.
Eine richtige Wakü ist mir zu aufwendig, alleine wegen der Wartung und der Preis usw...


----------



## Tommi1 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wartung?
Naja.. alle ev. 2 Jahre mal das Wasser wechseln, wenns nötig ist ist kein Aufwand.

Preis? Hab meine erste teils aus Gebrauchtteilen zusammen gebaut (Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter) und den Rest aus Neuteilen (Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Pumpe, CPU Kühler).
Hab dafür 151.- € bezahlt für alles. Und das Teil war schon ein wenig Leistungsstärker und ruhiger als die H100i


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Bringt den P/P viel mehr an Kühlleistung oder würde es dann auch reichen wenn ich einfach 2x die NoiseBlocker BlackSilent Pro drunter haue?


 
Bei den eher engen Lamellen der Kompaktwaküs dürfte es ein paar Grad bringen, gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.
Aber es ist sicherlich nicht soviel, dass sich dafür der Kauf von Lüftern lohnt. Nur wenn du die benutzen willst, die du da hast, würde ich es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## PremiumPlaya (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ *ruyven_macaran*

Danke...ich werde es mal mit meinen vorhandenen Lüftern probieren...auch wie es dann mit der Lautstärke aussieht...ansonsten bestell ich mir die Noiseblocker.

@ Tommi1

Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich nicht meine 4 Wochen alte Kompakt Wakü wieder loswerden und mir ne richtige Wakü kaufen^^


----------



## Tommi1 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Brauchst Du auch net.
Ich wollte Dir nur sagen, daß es nicht unbedingt z.B. 300 € aufwärts kosten muss.

Ich hatte am Anfang (Januar 13) die H55, dann 1 Monat später die H100i. 2 Monate danach eine normale Wakü, ich ich zur Zeit immer mal ein wenig verbesser (also CPU Kühler, Rafiator).
Was ich damit sagen will: Es kann zu einem Virus werden....


----------



## PremiumPlaya (25. Mai 2013)

Ja...das ist im allgemeinen ja im PC Bereich so 

Immer mal wieder muss was neues her...


----------



## Tommi1 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Hab meine Pc im Urzustand im Dezember bekommen.
Das einzige was noch vom Ur-PC übrig ist, ist der AMD FX6100 und die 16 GB RAM.
Da sind alle Monat ein zwei Sachen hinzugekommen oder auch wieder ausgetauscht worden...


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Ok...dann werde ich die anderen einfach in der Bucht verkaufen und dann hol ich mir die NB BlackSilent Pro...dann gleich im Sandwichbetrieb.
> Eine richtige Wakü ist mir zu aufwendig, alleine wegen der Wartung und der Preis usw...


 
Hatte auch mal 4 Lüfter an mein H100 und muss sagen, braucht mann nicht. Habe keine crad zahl unterschied gesehen zu 2 Lüftern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



PremiumPlaya schrieb:


> Ja...das ist im allgemeinen ja im PC Bereich so
> 
> Immer mal wieder muss was neues her...


 
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Komponenten gibt es bei Wasserkühlungen aber keinen Zwang dazu, wenn man bereits beim ersten Kauf genau überlegt, was man eigentlich braucht.
Ich z.B. habe bislang weder Pumpe (seit 2004 im Einsatz) noch Anschlüsse noch Schläuche ausgetauscht, der AGB ist auch nur ein Jahr jünger, mein ältester Radiator dürfte seit 2005 in Betrieb sein, Durchflussmesser und Überwachung sind gleichgeblieben (nur die Temperatursensoren wurden mal getauscht - die ersten waren gebraucht dabei, aber aus Alu), der Chipsatzkühler ist der alte und den CPU-Kühler habe ich nur getauscht, weil ich den neuen für quasi umsonst bekommen habe.
Einzig Grafikkartenkühler sind n bissl austauschbedürftig.


----------



## CredeFX (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe mal ne' Frage:

Ich will mein kommendes System erstmal mit einer H110 betreiben (wenn ich mehr Ahnung habe, hole ich mir eine richtige WaKü-ihr werdet mich in paar Monaten wieder sehen ).

Dazu habe ich paar Fragen:
-Sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter leise? Wollte insgesamt 4 Stück dranschrauben (Unterseite=Corsair/Oberseite=LED-Lüfter). Könnt ihr mir 2 LED Lüfter empfehlen? Sollen 3 Pin sein *Grund unten*

-Passt die H110 mit 4 Lüfter in ein NZXT Phantom (TOP)?

-Sind 4Ghz@1,2V bei einem 3930k drin? Oder kann man das nicht pauschal sagen?

-Wie heißen die mitgelieferten Lüfter? Haben die  3Pin? (habe bei Tante Google nichts gefunden ) 

Wegen 3 Pin: Die Lüfter+Pumpe werden an eine Lüftersteuerung gehängt (NZXT Sentry 2)

Lg

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen, immer her


----------



## tigerjessy (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich möchte meine H100 weiter auf einem Asrock Z77 Extreme4 mit i53570K nutzen. Lief seit Dez. 2011 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe V2 und i7920 @3,8GHz.
Natürlich möchte ich auch wieder OC. 
1. Sollte ich der H100 neue Lüfter spendieren oder reichen die Originalen aus? Die Corsair lief bei mir immer auf Stufe1, auf 2 waren die Lüfter schon störend.
2. Brauche ich eine zusätzliche Kühlung für die SpaWas? Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2.
3. Oder soll ich das Asrock (ist noch in der Bestellung) gegen ein Gigabyte GA Z77-X UD3H wechseln. Bei dem Gigabyte sollen die SpaWas kühler bleiben.

MfG Patrick

PS: Kompaktkühlung 1X und nie wieder.


----------



## Tommi1 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@CredeFX:

Es ist besser, wenn Du die Corsair Lüfter durch andere austauschst.
Und es ist auch besser, wenn alle Lüfter (in deinem Fall dann 4 Stück) die gleichen sind.

@Tigerjessy:
Die originalen würde ich rauschmeißen und durch Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 120 austauschen.
Wenn Du die H100 nicht im Push´n´Pull Betrieb nutzt, dann würden auch die Noiseblocker eLoop B12 gehen. Kosten etwas mehr, sind aber auch etwas Leistungsfähiger und etwas leiser.

Kannst ja auch diesen Beitrag und den folgenden durchlesen.
(Hatte 4 Lüfter auf der H100i getestet):

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-136.html#post5097911


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine H100 weiter auf einem Asrock Z77 Extreme4 mit i53570K nutzen. Lief seit Dez. 2011 auf einem Asus P6T Deluxe V2 und i7920 @3,8GHz.
> Natürlich möchte ich auch wieder OC.
> 1. Sollte ich der H100 neue Lüfter spendieren oder reichen die Originalen aus? Die Corsair lief bei mir immer auf Stufe1, auf 2 waren die Lüfter schon störend.


Ein 3570 verbraucht weniger und du hast noch massive Leistungsreserven - also werden die wohl definitiv reichen.


> 2. Brauche ich eine zusätzliche Kühlung für die SpaWas? Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2.


Sollten nicht nötig sein


> 3. Oder soll ich das Asrock (ist noch in der Bestellung) gegen ein Gigabyte GA Z77-X UD3H wechseln. Bei dem Gigabyte sollen die SpaWas kühler bleiben.


 
Wenn andere Gründe für das Asrock sprechen würde ich nur aufgrund des funktionaleren SW-Kühlers nicht wechseln. Asrock hat zwar mehr auf Design denn auf Leistung geachtet, kühlt aber ausreichend.


----------



## tigerjessy (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

*@ ruyven_macaran,*
*danke für die Hilfe.* 
Eigentlich hatte ich das Asrock wegen des Designs dem Gigabyte vorgezogen.
Aber da,
1. beim Gigabyte die Leistungsdaten etwas besser ausfallen (PCGH)
2. der OC-Guide auf ein Gigabyte ausgelegt ist (das BIOS ist ja bei allen Z77X Modellen identisch)
3. bis heute nacht 0:00 noch die Gigabyte Cashbackaktion läuft (20% bei augesuchten Modellen) GIGABYTE "ES GEHT NOCH BESSER!" Mainboards 20% CASHBACK! - GIGABYTE Newsletter - GIGABYTE Forum
werde ich die Bestellung auf das GA Z77-X UD3H ändern.


----------



## CredeFX (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Tommi1 schrieb:


> @CredeFX:
> 
> Es ist besser, wenn Du die Corsair Lüfter durch andere austauschst.
> Und es ist auch besser, wenn alle Lüfter (in deinem Fall dann 4 Stück) die gleichen sind.
> ...


 
Naja, gleich werden sie nicht. Ich brauche 1x Blue LED 140mm und 3x Non-LED 140mm. 
Und kriegt man 140mm an der Oberseite gut ran? Das NZXT Phantom hat ja eigentlich top 2x 200mm (Lüfter und WaKü's sind nicht mein Gebiet^^).

Könntest du mir 1x LED und 3x Non-LED Lüfter empfehlen? Sollten schnell, effizient und leise sein. Und alle Lüfter sollten 3 Pin haben, wegen der Lüftersteuerung. 

*Kann man eine Pumpe an ne' Lüftersteuerung hängen?*


----------



## unLieb (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es ist nicht ratsam unterschiedliche Lüfter zu benutzen. Sollten dann schon alles die Gleichen sein!


----------



## CredeFX (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja, 4 LED-Lüfter sind blöd, da mein Mainboard+RAM(+Soundkarte) rot sein wird, und rot auf blau.. Ne^^


----------



## Knappknacks (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Erfahrungsbericht Corsair H110 :      i5 750 @ 4,3 Ghz Idle: 40°C - 42°C Volllast mit Coredamage : 80°c - 86°c


----------



## JackOnell (1. Juni 2013)

Knappknacks schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht Corsair H110 :      i5 750 @ 4,3 Ghz Idle: 40°C - 42°C Volllast mit Coredamage : 80°c - 86°c



Hier wäre die angelegte Spannung interessant


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Hier wäre die angelegte Spannung interessant



Wahrscheinlich so ca. 1,5V. Dass es trotzdem 86°C werden hätte ich nicht gedacht. Modelle wie die H110 werden ja erst bei übertakteten Sandy Bridge-E Modellen so richtig gefordert.


----------



## JackOnell (1. Juni 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich so ca. 1,5V. Dass es trotzdem 86°C werden hätte ich nicht gedacht. Modelle wie die H110 werden ja erst bei übertakteten Sandy Bridge-E Modellen so richtig gefordert.



Naja ohne Spannungsangabe sagt der Wert wenig aus, aber 1,5 Volt wäre denkbar....


----------



## andreww (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen, .. ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:

und zwar möchte ich mir für mein BitFenix Prodigy eine AIO-WaKü zulegen. Die Nachteile einer Kompaktwasserkühlung sind mir bekannt und ich bitte diesbezüglich auch um keine Belehrungen, bzw. eine Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit ..

allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche ich nun nehmen soll. Persönlich dachte ich (auf jeden Fall an eine mit einem 120er Radiator) eine Antec H2O 620 mit diesem Lüfter Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , da ich gelesen habe, dass die Pumpe der Antec sehr leise seien soll. Was meint Ihr dazu? Gibt es bessere Ideen?

Gruß


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Naja... Einen großen Nachteil gibt es aus meiner Sicht nicht. Die Teile Kühlen fast genauso gut wie eine richtige. Und daß ist ja auch das, was sie machen sollen (hatte ja auch mit AiO angefangen).

Mit der Antec H2O 620 solltest Du nichts falsch machen.
Die Lüfter, die Du dir da ausgesucht hast, sind auch in Ordnung (werden ja auch meist empfohlen).

Wenn Du allerdings auch einen 240er Radi in das Gehäuse bekommen solltest (kenne das Gehäuse ja nicht), dann nimm eine AiO mit einem solchen.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Juni 2013)

andreww schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, .. ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> und zwar möchte ich mir für mein BitFenix Prodigy eine AIO-WaKü zulegen. Die Nachteile einer Kompaktwasserkühlung sind mir bekannt und ich bitte diesbezüglich auch um keine Belehrungen, bzw. eine Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit ..
> 
> ...



Ich würde diese Lüfter vorziehen

geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a-a503969.html

Sind von 600rpm bis 1500rpm regelbar.


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ähh Jack.... die PLPS sind bis 1500 rpm regelbar.

Hab hier auch noch 2 offene und 1 eingepackten rumliegen, die ich im MP drin habe.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Juni 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ähh Jack.... die PLPS sind bis 1500 rpm regelbar.
> 
> Hab hier auch noch 2 offene und 1 eingepackten rumliegen, die ich im MP drin habe.



Tippfehler sorry 
Edit
Schon bereinigt die pk2 haben mich abgelenkt


----------



## Tommi1 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wollte ich doch sagen...

Empfiehlt auch die Teile und weiß die Drehzahlen nicht.


----------



## andreww (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Okay, dann werd ich das so machen.
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## IRadio (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



CredeFX schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne' Frage:
> 
> Ich will mein kommendes System erstmal mit einer H110 betreiben (wenn ich mehr Ahnung habe, hole ich mir eine richtige WaKü-ihr werdet mich in paar Monaten wieder sehen ).
> 
> ...



schau meine anderen threads nach, ich habe den gerade an einem 3930 eingebaut.

Die Luefter sind nicht leise.

Gehause kenn ich nicht.

Ich habe 4 Ghz bei 1,2 Volt, bei 4,4 sinds 1,24. Siehe Signatur. Sagt aber nichts aus, du kannst es besser oder schlechter haben. 
Die Verlustleistung dabei ist nach HWtemp 170 Watt. 

Du kannst die Pumpe an eine Lueftersteuerung haengen, musst sie abe auf Vollspannung stehen lassen. (Diese Frage habe ich auch kuerzlich gestellt.) Die Asrock extreme 3 hat auch einen Anschluss PowerLuefter, der geht auch. Ist nicht regelbar, aber ueberwacht.

Die H110 luefter sind 3pol.


----------



## tigerjessy (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

* Welche Reihenfolge? 				*

*

Bis jetzt hatte ich meine H100 so wie in der Installationsanleitung beschrieben installiert. Lüfter=>Radiator=>Gehäusedeckel mit Strömungsrichtung nach oben.
Aber in sämtlichen anderen Anleitungen sehe ich es anders. Radiator=>Lüfter=>Gehäusedeckel. Strömungsrichtungt ebenfalls nach oben (denke ich mal)
Macht die Reihenfolge einen Unterschied? Wenn ich es mir richtig überlege arbeiten die Lüfter einmal im Push-Betrieb und bei der zweiten Möglichkeit im Pull-Betrieb.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir relativ schnell Auskunft geben, da ich gerade bei der Montage des neuen PC´s bin

MfG Patrick*​


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Je nach Test und Lüfter schneidet mal Push, mal Pull etwas besser ab. Bei den meisten Lüftern sind die Unterschiede also nicht sauber messbar. Pull ist in der Theorie etwas überlegen, Push hat bei dir den Vorteil, dass du die Lüfter bei Bedarf einfacher wechseln und/oder entkoppeln kannst, deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle Push nutzen.


----------



## Reflexion (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi, ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier im richtigen Themen bereich bin.. *bitte nicht Kopf abreizen*

Ich bräuchte ein paar Gehäuse Empfehlung  denn nachdem meine Antec 920 Kom. WaKu nach einem Lüfter wechsel eigenartiger weise kaputt ging habe ich mir eine Corsair H110 Kom.Waku gegönnt und diese provisorisch am Gehäuse befestigt (ein hoch auf Kabelbinder ^^).. dies soll natürlich nicht so bleiben jedoch finde ich kein Gehäuse zu einen *humanen* Preis der den 280-mm-Radiator inklusive Lüfter aufnimmt...(Maßen von 140 x 312 x 29 mm )
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand Ahnung hätte.. von eine passenden Gehäuse... (bitte keines der Preisklasse 200-300€)

Zu der Corsair H110 kann ich sagen das sie ein tick besser kühlt als meine voriger Antec 920, mit Core temp gemessen  liegen kern 1-8  zwischen 25-27 Grad, das bei einem i7 3770 ( Asrock IES Power eingeschaltet  was den kern takt auf 1,6 pro kern runterschaltet) bin echt zufrieden..  nur eben die Größe des Radiators macht ein zu schaffen^^

Ich danke euch schon mal für jede Hilfe, Ps: ja es war doof sich nicht vorher um ein passendes case zu kümmern Oo


----------



## schlenzie (9. Juni 2013)

Hi. Hat schon einer Infos über den 360'er AiO Kühler ? Habe da was bei Nanoxia gesehen...


----------



## JackOnell (9. Juni 2013)

Reflexion schrieb:


> Hi, ich weiß nicht genau ob ich hier im richtigen Themen bereich bin.. *bitte nicht Kopf abreizen*
> 
> Ich bräuchte ein paar Gehäuse Empfehlung  denn nachdem meine Antec 920 Kom. WaKu nach einem Lüfter wechsel eigenartiger weise kaputt ging habe ich mir eine Corsair H110 Kom.Waku gegönnt und diese provisorisch am Gehäuse befestigt (ein hoch auf Kabelbinder ^^).. dies soll natürlich nicht so bleiben jedoch finde ich kein Gehäuse zu einen *humanen* Preis der den 280-mm-Radiator inklusive Lüfter aufnimmt...(Maßen von 140 x 312 x 29 mm )
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand Ahnung hätte.. von eine passenden Gehäuse... (bitte keines der Preisklasse 200-300)
> ...



Schau dir mal das NZXT Phantom an.
Das sollte passen


----------



## dragonlort (11. Juni 2013)

Kann man den Corsair H100 auch passiv kühlen? Also ohne Lüfter.
Da ich den gerne bei meiner Frau einbauen möchte, aber leider das mit den Lüfter nicht passt.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juni 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Kann man den Corsair H100 auch passiv kühlen? Also ohne Lüfter.
> Da ich den gerne bei meiner Frau einbauen möchte, aber leider das mit den Lüfter nicht passt.



Müsstest du mal testen aber meine cpu wurde @ Stock so sehr warm.


----------



## dragonlort (11. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Müsstest du mal testen aber meine cpu wurde @ Stock so sehr warm.



Was für eine temp hast du den gehabt? Kannst dich noch daran ensinnen?


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juni 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Was für eine temp hast du den gehabt? Kannst dich noch daran ensinnen?



Auf jeden fall zu warm so das es nicht machbar war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Kann man den Corsair H100 auch passiv kühlen? Also ohne Lüfter.
> Da ich den gerne bei meiner Frau einbauen möchte, aber leider das mit den Lüfter nicht passt.


 
Je nach CPU kann man so etwas mit jedem Kühler - aber der enge Radiator der H100 ist das genaue Gegenteil von passiv-optimiert. Außerdem ist es aus Lautstärkegründen sinnlos, denn die Pumpe gibt ein gewisses Lautstärke-Niveau vor. Wenn du ultra-silent willst solltest du dich im low-power-Bereich nach entsprechenden Heatpipe-Kühlern umgucken (Referenz sind immer noch die Nofan, wenn man den nötigen Platz hat).


----------



## dragonlort (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe ja den h100 hier mit Lüfter nur ist das zu eng in den bitfinx shinobi Tower. Ja werde später ein Luft kühler holen. Danke euch.


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

noch eine kurze frage kann man den radi von h100 unterwasser kurz sauber machen? kann man ja mit anderen auch.


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juni 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> noch eine kurze frage kann man den radi von h100 unterwasser kurz sauber machen? kann man ja mit anderen auch.



Ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.
Ich würde ihn dann aber trocken pusten mit nem Föhn oder so


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ok danke dir, Colles pic


----------



## cbw249 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meine H80 hat den Geist aufgegeben,  da ich keine Lust habe dauernd eine Rma durchzuführen, muss jetzt Ersatz her. Da ich die Corsair Dominator Platinum verbaut habe fallen viele Luftkühler aus. 

Welche kompakte Wakü könnt ihr mir empfehlen?  würde auf einen 240 Radiator umbauen. 
Meine noisblocker m12-S würde ich gerne weiterbehalten.


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2013)

cbw249 schrieb:


> Meine H80 hat den Geist aufgegeben,  da ich keine Lust habe dauernd eine Rma durchzuführen, muss jetzt Ersatz her. Da ich die Corsair Dominator Platinum verbaut habe fallen viele Luftkühler aus.
> 
> Welche kompakte Wakü könnt ihr mir empfehlen?  würde auf einen 240 Radiator umbauen.
> Meine noisblocker m12-S würde ich gerne weiterbehalten.



Welches Budget steht zur Verfügung ?


----------



## cbw249 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Welches Budget steht zur Verfügung ?



 130 bis 180€ würde ich ausgeben.


----------



## dragonlort (13. Juni 2013)

Für das Geld wäre eine kleine wakü drin. Was hälste davon?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-10-11-12-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html


----------



## cbw249 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe gestern beim herum suchen komplette Sets von*AlphaCool** gesehen. Was kannst du mir darüber sagen? Im netzt gibt es so gut wie keine testberichte.*


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

die komplettsets sind auf jedenfall ein gutes stück günstiger als einzelkauf der selben komponenten. 
wobei selbst das kleinste set (120mm DC/LT) schon knapp 120€ kostet

meine eigene wakü basiert auf dem 360mm DDC/XT set, ich hab mir allerdings von vornerein ein paar zusätzliche komponenten besort (winkel zB)


----------



## Uter (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mir ist kein Komplettset bekannt, das sich rentiert. Wenn du keine persönliche Beratung möchtest (wovon ich abrate), dann kauf ein "Set" aus der Bsp.-Konfiguration, damit bist du deutlich besser bedient.


----------



## cbw249 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Blöde frage der luftstrom ist der wie bei meinem H80 vom Gehäuse ins Gehäuse oder geht es auch umgekehrt?
Bei Thermaltake wurde beim Mk1 der lüfter/radiator  unter der Decke angebracht auf der Decke sind zwei  200 mm (tt2030)  Lüfter der raus bläst. 
Ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Luftstrom kannst du drehen, wie du willst. Afaik empfehlen alle Herstller einblasend (wenn sie Empfehlungen abgeben), einfach um bessere Testergebnisse zu erhalten: Das bringt leicht 4-5-6 K bessere CPU-Temperaturen und das im Gegenzug die Gehäuse-Innentemperatur steigt, wird bei CPU-Kühler-Tests oft nicht berücksichtigt => Die Empfehlung bringt mehr Auszeichnungen, obwohl sie insgesamt fragwürdig ist.
Bei 2x200 mm raus im Deckel würde ich aber auch alles andere einblasen lassen.


----------



## cbw249 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die komplettsets sind auf jedenfall ein gutes stück günstiger als einzelkauf der selben komponenten.
> wobei selbst das kleinste set (120mm DC/LT) schon knapp 120€ kostet
> 
> meine eigene wakü basiert auf dem 360mm DDC/XT set, ich hab mir allerdings von vornerein ein paar zusätzliche komponenten besort (winkel zB)


 
was genau hast du dir zusätzlich besorgt?


----------



## glacios (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi Leute.
ich plane gerade mein ITX-System (relativ guter Airflow vorhanden) und bin bei der Frage hängengeblieben, ob ich den Macho 120 (der beste Luftkühler, der ins Gehäuse passt) oder ne Komplett-Wakü nehme. Als CPU kommt der Hitzkopf i7 4770k zum Einsatz, der in Zukunft auch noch etwas übertaktet werden soll.
Wichtigstes Kriterium ist die Lautstärke. Komme ich in dieser speziellen Situation sinnvoller mit ner H60 2nd Gen / Antec 620 hin (Die darüberliegenden Kühllösungen H80 u H100 werde ich mir nicht leisten wollen)? Oder doch besser den kleinen Macho 120?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der 4770K ist kein Hitzkopf, er hat einfach nur einen schlechten Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und IHS. Da kann eine Kompaktwakü aber auch nichts dran ändern.
Ich würde den Macho nehmen und mich damit abfinden, dass niedrige Temperaturen nur durch köpfen möglich sind.


----------



## glacios (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke für die Auskunft. Hab gerade mal per Bildbearbeitungssoftware überprüft ober der Macho 120 überhaupt auf das MITX-MB draufpasst - das wird extremst knapp, schaut eher so aus als ob er den PCIe-Stechplatz leicht überdeckt. 
D.h. wohl dass es doch die H60 wird.
Werde ich damit auch einen silent Betrieb zumindest im Idle mit Noiseblockern als Lüfterersatz hinbekommen? Oder ist alleine die Pumpe dafür schon zu laut?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Darüber scheiden sich die Geister, weil es zum einen eine gewisse Serienstreuung der Pumpen gibt und zum anderen jeder eine andere Vorstellung von "silent" hat. Die knappe Mehrheit kommt aber wohl zu dem Schluss, dass die Pumpen etwas zu laut für dieses Prädikat sind (insbesondere bei Corsair/Asetek, aber CoolIT-Derivate sind auch nicht wesentlich leiser).
Wenn du aus Platzgründen keine Alternative hast, dann stellt sich die Frage aber eigentlich gar nicht erst. Für kompakte Systeme sind Kompaktkühlungen halt einfach die einzige Option und allemal besser, als kleine Luftkühler. (Es sei denn, man hat sehr sparsame Hardware oder/und ist bereit, sehr hohe Temperaturen hinzunehmen)


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juli 2013)

*Antec H2O 920 mini-ITX fähig???*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Plane ein neues System (mini-ITX) aus und würde die 920 gern in da rein packen.
Gehäuse sind momentan das Lian Li PC-Q08 und das Fractal Design Node 304 in der engeren Auswahl.
Weiß jemand, ob die Antec da problemlos rein passt???

Grüße


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Im Q08 wurden schon Kompaktkühlungen verbaut (man muss halt gucken, was man mit den Laufwerksschächten macht - Lüfter+Radi ist dicker, als der für den Lüfter vorgesehene Platz. Beim Node 304 kenne ich kein Beispiel, aber rund um den hinteren Lüfter scheint doch recht viel Platz zu sein.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke erstmal  Gibt es einen Thread in dem gute Luftkühlungen für diese Gehäuse empfohlen werden?
Ich tu mir mit der schier unübersehbaren Themenvielfalt etwas schwer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei Luftkühlungen muss ich passen. Das ist mir schon vor Jahren zuviel geworden, um einen Überblick zu behalten.


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab mir grad noch mal ein paar Bilder angeschaut.... Beim Q08 wird die 920 definitiv nicht passen, dafür sieht es beim Node besser aus.

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=de&biw=1574&bih=898&tbm=isch&tbnid=qdv6Dw1FJyd4tM:&imgrefurl=http://www.overclock.net/t/1266342/fractal-design-node-304-new-itx-case/470&docid=W1J6E3YHw96VmM&imgurl=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1398136/flags/LL&w=1024&h=768&ei=4LbSUcT4F4Lm4QStvoCoCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1105&vpy=560&dur=811&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=115&ty=80&page=1&tbnh=143&tbnw=176&start=0&ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:0,i:154


----------



## Uter (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Beim Node passen sogar sehr große Luftkühler. Z.B. ein Thermalright Macho sollte laut dem Review passen. Wenn du auf den 5,25" Schacht verzichten kannst und eine Lukü nutzen willst, dann würde ich eindeutig das Node bevorzugen.

PS:
Etwas weniger tief sind z.B. der Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure oder Brocken 2. Bei letzterem ist die Höhe aber grenzwertig.


----------



## AnxietyFX (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist das Gehäuse Sharkoon T9 mit dem Kühler Cooler Master Seidon 240m kompatibel ?


----------



## bartman1912 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo
ich würde gerne meine Corsair H100i nicht mit Corsair Link verbinden, d.h. ich will die beiden Lüfter des Radiators an das Motherboard anschließen, da ich alle Lüfter mit der Asus 4-Way-Optimization Software steuern will. An meinem Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard gibt es allerdings nur 2 Anschlüsse für CPU Lüfter. Ich denke an den primären muss die Pumpe angeschlossen werden und die beiden Radiatorlüfter würde ich dann mit einem Y-Adapter an den 2. anschließen. Würde das so funktionieren?


----------



## BioDead3 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi.

Ich habe ein kleines / großes Problem.

Habe eine H20-920 (LGA 2011 Support) Modell, welches das neue Befestigungssystem hat.
Leider liegt aber die ALTE Anleitung bei.

Habe es zwar vor monaten irgendwie fest bekommen so das es fest ist und auch läuft.
Nur wollte ich mal die WLP wechseln.
Und als ich da dran gedacht habe, ey wechsel mal wieder die WLP... Ach ja... Da war doch was.

Kann mir wer nen link geben wo das 2011er LGA Modell Befestigungssystem Beschrieben wird?
Ich wollte das nicht wieder so anbauen wie es jetzte ist.

Thx.


----------



## IRadio (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



bartman1912 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich würde gerne meine Corsair H100i nicht mit Corsair Link verbinden, d.h. ich will die beiden Lüfter des Radiators an das Motherboard anschließen, da ich alle Lüfter mit der Asus 4-Way-Optimization Software steuern will. An meinem Z87 Sabertooth Motherboard gibt es allerdings nur 2 Anschlüsse für CPU Lüfter. Ich denke an den primären muss die Pumpe angeschlossen werden und die beiden Radiatorlüfter würde ich dann mit einem Y-Adapter an den 2. anschließen. Würde das so funktionieren?


Bartman, die Pumpe brauchst du nicht an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss anzuschliessen, weil die eh nicht runtergeregelt werden soll - Dauerlauf ist empfohlen. wenn du einen anderen freien Anschluss findest, hast du die beiden CPU-Anschlüsse für die beiden Radiatorlüfter frei.

Ich hatte die Pumpe erst an einem freien (regelbaren) Gehäuselüfteranschluss (immer auf Dauerlauf), jetzt habe ich noch einen "Power" -Lüfteranschluss gefunden, der eh immer voll läuft und nicht geregelt ist.

Der Nachteil eines Y-Kabels ist, dass nur von  einem der beiden Lüfter die Drehzahl angezeigt bzw. überwacht ist. Zusätzlich könnte ( bei heftigen Lüftern) der Anschluss überlastet werden, das müsstest du checken.


----------



## FooBar (10. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## IRadio (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: H110 im Anidees AI-6BW?*



FooBar schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> Habe ausgiebig gegoogled, aber nichts dazu gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...


Drinnen ? uiuiui... wo denn ?

Im Ernst - im Corsair Carbide 300R 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...r-computerschach-erster-versuch-mit-oc-6.html   (post 56)


passt es auch nicht bzw nur dann, wenn man den Kühler innen oben ans Topgitter legt und die Lüfter aussen drauf (saugend). Funktioniert super, aber heult ein bischen - ich habe keine Leiselüfter verbaut. Alles oben drin passt nicht, das stößt um 12 mm ans Mobo an.

Und woanders (Seitendeckel) willste den 110 ja wohl nicht verbauen.... (was ich beinahe gemacht hätte, aber der mech. Aufwand ist um Welten größer).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: H110 im Anidees AI-6BW?*



IRadio schrieb:


> Drinnen ? uiuiui... wo denn ?



An Stelle der Festplattenschächte? Genug Lüfter sind in der Front jedenfalls vorgesehen, ggf. muss man passende Haltelöcher neu bohren.


----------



## IRadio (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: H110 im Anidees AI-6BW?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An Stelle der Festplattenschächte? Genug Lüfter sind in der Front jedenfalls vorgesehen, ggf. muss man passende Haltelöcher neu bohren.



Der Kühler ragt im Carbide 300 R bei montage oben im Top sowieso in die CDschächte hinein, man muss dazu die CD in den unteren der drei Schächte legen, dann geht es. Die Schläuche sind am Ende des Radiators, die kann man von der CD Seite so herum legen, da ist dann bei den zwei leeren schächten gerade Platz. Ich hielt die Montage des Radiators andersherum (Schläuche vorm hinteren Gehäuselüfter und dicht am Mobo) nicht so günstig.

Radiator senkrecht in der Front bei ausgebauten Festplattenschächten habe ich nicht in Betracht gezogen, ich weiss garnicht, ob die Höhe reicht.

(Haltelöcher habe ich auch so neu bohren müssen)


----------



## bartman1912 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



IRadio schrieb:


> Bartman, die Pumpe brauchst du nicht an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss anzuschliessen, weil die eh nicht runtergeregelt werden soll - Dauerlauf ist empfohlen. wenn du einen anderen freien Anschluss findest, hast du die beiden CPU-Anschlüsse für die beiden Radiatorlüfter frei.
> 
> Ich hatte die Pumpe erst an einem freien (regelbaren) Gehäuselüfteranschluss (immer auf Dauerlauf), jetzt habe ich noch einen "Power" -Lüfteranschluss gefunden, der eh immer voll läuft und nicht geregelt ist.
> 
> Der Nachteil eines Y-Kabels ist, dass nur von  einem der beiden Lüfter die Drehzahl angezeigt bzw. überwacht ist. Zusätzlich könnte ( bei heftigen Lüftern) der Anschluss überlastet werden, das müsstest du checken.


 
Ich habe ja das Z87 sabertooth mit 3 gehäuselüftern. wird die pumpe dann runtergeregelt wenn ich das über 4 way opt von asus mache ?


----------



## IRadio (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



bartman1912 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja das Z87 sabertooth mit 3 gehäuselüftern. wird die pumpe dann runtergeregelt wenn ich das über 4 way opt von asus mache ?


Ich habe keine Ahnung. Du kannst es ausprobieren, schau dir die Pumpendrehzahl an - die wird ja wie bei einem Lüfter ans Mobo gemeldet. Mach die Einstellung so, dass die Pumpe  eben nichtruntergeregelt wird.


----------



## BioDead3 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi.

Keider habe ich mit Google nix gefunden.

Ich habe ein kleines / großes Problem.

Habe eine H20-920 (LGA 2011 Support) Modell, welches das neue Befestigungssystem hat.
Leider liegt aber die ALTE Anleitung bei.

Habe es zwar vor monaten irgendwie fest bekommen so das es fest ist und auch läuft.
Nur wollte ich mal die WLP wechseln.
Und als ich da dran gedacht habe, ey wechsel mal wieder die WLP... Ach ja... Da war doch was.

Kann mir wer nen link geben wo das 2011er LGA Modell Befestigungssystem Beschrieben wird?
Ich wollte das nicht wieder so anbauen wie es jetzte ist.

Thx.


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben (gerade wenig Zeit) ...

Ich plane evtl. eine WaKü für meinen i7-3770K
Wie gut stehen Kompaktwakü´s alá Corsair H110 im Rennen?
Oder sollte ich besser die günstigste Option hier aus dem Thread nehmen, als "echte" Wakü? (die für ~150€)

Verbaut werden soll das ganze in dem Gehäuse:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cube Gehäuse » Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube - schwarz

Ich habe so gut wie keine Erfahrungen mit echten Wakü´s, wäre aber bereit mich ein zu lesen. 

Ich möchte nur vorher abklären was besser wäre.
Natürlich ist OC geplant, schön wären so 4.6-4.8GHz (vielleicht zum benchen auch mal 5 )

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand eine kurze aber klare Antwort geben könnte, ohne mich direkt platt zu machen, danke 


Achja, mein Budget ist nicht unendlich, bis 200€ wären aber drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

200 € in eigene Zusammenstellung zu stecken ist auf alle Fälle sinnvoller, als in Kompaktwaküs. Platz hast du auch mehr als genug.
Für eine Kompaktwakü spräche also nur noch, dass du weniger Arbeit hast. Dagegen sprechen deutlich geringeres Silentpotential und die fehlende Erweiterbarkeit.


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie hoch wäre denn die Kühlleistung einer 200€-Eigenbau-Lösung einzuordnen? Derzeit erreiche ich bei 4.5GHz und etwa ~1.24V um die 80°C unter Prime, mit einem Macho.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

In Temperaturen ist sowas schwer anzugeben - zu groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen CPUs. Prinzipiell würde ich gegenüber einem Macho eine 20-40% geringere Differenz zwischen realer IHS-Temperatur und Lufttemperatur erwarten, aber wie das mit den Anzeigewerten korreliert


----------



## Ion (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Damit ich das richtig verstehe .. die Wakü an sich ist immer gut, aber die Temperaturen entscheidet die CPU?
Kann man das nicht näher beschreiben? Ich meine, woher weiß ich sonst ob sich solch eine Investition überhaupt lohnt?


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Kühlleistung der H110 sollte ausreichen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer seinem FX-8000 mal 1,5 Volt reindrückte, um  Richtung 5 GHz zu kommen, der weiß, dass das schweinisch heiß wird –  ein High-End-Luftkühler oder eine Kompakt-Wakü schaffen das aber. Ich  spreche aus Erfahrung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Prime habe ich noch nie für Stabilitätstests  genutzt, sondern diverse moderne Spiele. Wenn ein System stundenlang  Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Grid 2, WoW und auch x264-Arbeiten stemmt, ist  das ausreichend für einen Zockrechner ("game-stable").
> 
> Bei  der WaKü handelt es sich um eine Corsair H110 mit Dual-Radiator und  Doppelbelüftung an einer Steuerung. Beim x264-Encoding gehen die Kerne  über 70 Grad hinaus, beim Spielen bleibt's bei dieser Marke (mit  höchster Lüfterdrehzahl deutlich drunter). Wie gesagt: Leicht zu kühlen  ist das nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Ion schrieb:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe .. die Wakü an sich ist immer gut, aber die Temperaturen entscheidet die CPU?
> Kann man das nicht näher beschreiben? Ich meine, woher weiß ich sonst ob sich solch eine Investition überhaupt lohnt?


 
Die Kühlleistung sowohl von H110, als auch einer 200 € Custom-Wakü als auch des Machos (jeweils bei für Luftkühlern typischen Drehzahlen - bei sehr niedrigen siehts anders aus) ist so hoch, dass die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen IHS-Oberseite und Umgebungsluft (also das, was die Kühlung beeinflusst) nicht mehr wesentlich größer ist, als die Differenz zwischen IHS-Oberseite und angezeigter Temperatur. Bei ±10K Messungenauigkeit kann man einfach nur raten, was du am Ende für Werte auslesen würdest. Eine CPU mit besonders weit nach unten abweichenden Werten und gutem Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und IHS würde mit einem Matcho bessere Werte anzeigen, als eine CPU mit Abweichung besonders stark nach oben bei einer guten Wasserkühlung.

Vielleicht stehen bei dir am Ende 60 "°C" da, vielleicht 65, vielleicht 70 - vielleicht auch 55. Ohne mit deiner individuellen CPU rumzuspielen und ohne auch nur zu wissen, was für eine Lüfterstärke du anstrebst, lässt sich die Frage nicht zuverlässig beantworten.

Imho ist das aber auch gar nicht wichtig. Die Frage sollte vielmehr lauten: Willst du mehr Kühlleistung?/Willst du weniger Lautstärke?
Wenn "Ja", dann neue Kühlung - wenn "Nicht zwingend", dann spar dein Geld.


----------



## Ion (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@*ruyven_macaran*
Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel wenn ich dir nicht ganz folgen kann. Was zum Beispiel bedeutet "±10K"?
Ich versuche mal zu sagen was ich mir vorstelle:

Derzeit habe ich an sich keine Probleme mit der Temperatur meiner CPU - erst wenn ich übertakte komme ich an die 80°C Marke (meine persönliche Grenze). Diese erreiche ich mit 4.5GHz und einer Offset-Spannung von +0.1V.
Ich würde nun "einfach" gerne diese 80°C in, sagen wir, 60°C verwandeln. Oder eben in ~4.8GHz wieder bei max. 80°C

Ich möchte also im Grunde mehr Kühlleistung, ja, aber auch keinen Fön im Rechner haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das bedeutet "plus minus 10 Kelvin" und bezeichnet die Messgenauigkeit der internen Sensoren in typischen Temperaturbereichen. Bei 80 °C ist die ggf. schon ein bißchen bessser, aber bei einem typischen "60 °C" Anzeigewert kann real jede beliebige Temperatur zwischen 50 °C und 70 °C vorliegen. Und dieser Fehler ist auch nicht konstant, nicht einmal linear.
Das heißt, man kann zwar abschätzen, dass deine reale Temperatur um 15 K sinken könnte - aber wie stark sich dein angezeigter Wert ändert, das bleibt abzuwarten.

So oder so: Mehr Kühlleistung als mit High-End Lukü gewünscht, Silent steht im Vordergrund ==> Custom-Wakü empfehlenswert.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Weiß jemand wo ich ein paar Daten für ein gutes Custom Lüfterprofil für die H100i finde..?

Würd gern was zwischen Quiet (ca.900rpm) und Balanced (ca.1600rpm) haben...


----------



## acer86 (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da ich nun seit 5 Tagen Besitzer einer "Kompaktwasserkühlung" bin wollte ich mal meine Meinung dazu kund geben.

Meine Pc´s kühle ich seit 2001 mit Wasserkühlungen hab in den Bereich schon sehr viel ausprobiert von selbst bastell Lösungen bis hin in den High end bereich, wollte aber aus Faulheit und auch Interesse mal eine dieser Kompaktkühlungen testen, in meinen Fall die corsair H100i (auch weil die sich für das bitfenix prodigy geradezu anbietet).

So nun zu meiner Erfahrung damit: nach dem Einbau in dem Pc und den ersten Start kam die Ernüchterung Fu...... ich bin auch opfer der Defekten Pumpen Krankheit geworden, ca. 20-30sek nachdem einschalten fängt sie an zu Rassel wie Steine in einer Leeren Blechdose, das einzige was vorübergehent half war den Strom kurz zur pumpe zu unterbrechen dan läuft die pumpe Konstant mit 2300U/min was zwar laut ist aber zumindest das Rassel hört auf.
Na ja dachte ich mir hilft ja nix muss ich wieder einschicken, nach 4 tagen hatte ich eine neue dank des sehr Kulanten Service Teams von Caseking, und dachte mir neue Kühlung neues Glück dem war aber leider nicht so.

Nach dem ersten Start viel mir sofort auf das die LED Beleuchtung der pumpe nicht Funktioniert leider stellte sich heraus das sich das auch nicht mit der Corsair link Software ändern lässt den sie bekommt gar keine Verbindung zu dieser, der USB Anschluss ist Tot und die Pumpe Dreht auf Max Drehzahl vor sich hin, 

Nun ja dachte ich mir wieder einschicken und noch mal 4 tage kein Pc das geht nicht auch wen es immer so schön heist alle guten Dinge sind 3, da ich den Pc Beruflich brauche und ich nicht noch mal alles auseinander nehmen will hab ich kurzerhand die Pumpe an ein 7V Adapter angeschlossen jetzt läuft sie schön leise vor sich hin.

Fazit: 
Von der Kühlleistung seite gibt es nichts zu meckern, sicher sie kommt nicht an eine 400€+ Wakü heran aber das habe ich auch nicht erwartet sie Hält mein i7 2600K @4,5ghz auf 57° bei 24C° zimmertemp und mit 2X120mm bitfenix spectre pro auf 1000U/min gedrosselt.
An der Qualität will ich nicht unbedingt Meckern da ich bei Hardware Käufen Generell IMMER erst ein defektes gerät bekomme da hab ich ein Händchen für
Aber es Spricht nicht gerade von Qualität wen man Zwei neue Orginal verpackte Kühlungen bekommt die beide ein Defekt haben auch wen es Unterschiedliche defekte sind bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht.

Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas verwöhnt von den custom Kühlungen die ich bis jetzt hatte deshalb bin ich auch mit wenig Erwartungen heran gegangen.
Kurz um: Von der Kühlleistung kan ich sie auf jedefall weiter empfehlen von der Qualität Seite muss da noch etwas nachgebessert werden.


----------



## JackOnell (5. August 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> ...



Schade das sich die Streuung in der zweiten Serie auch noch nicht verbessert hat....
Aber wenn man weis auf was man sich einlässt ist es nachher wenn es dann läuft echt ok, vor allem Leistung gibt es ohne Riesen Aufwand massig.
Klar über den Preis mit extra Lüfter kann Mann streiten...


----------



## shyshyxx (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hoffe, meine Frage passt hier auch rein: Ich will mir nächsten Monat endlich mal einen neuen PC gönnen. Da steckt dann auf jeden Fall der i7 4770K drin. Nur kann ich mich nicht richtig entscheiden, was CPU-Kühlung betrifft. Wollte eigentlich das H80i von Corsai nehmen. Jetzt lese ich aber ziemlich oft, dass das wohl teils doch nicht so leise sein soll. Die Frage ist jetzt, sollte ich lieber das H80i oder eine gute Luftkühlung (falls ja welchen Kühler) nehmen? Da die CPU ja bekanntlich 'n kleines Hitzeproblem hat, ist es mir wichtig, dass die CPU nicht zu heiß wird, aber der Rechner dennoch ziemlich leise läuft (bisschen hörbar ist natürlich in Ordnung; nur sollte es nicht beim bei einem Flugzeugstart klingen).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir kurz und knappen helfen und sagen, wie ich die CPU am besten kühle (halt Luft- oder Kompaktkühlung).

Danke vorab schonmal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei "leise" sind gute Luftkühler sicherlich eine bessere Wahl, als Single-Radi-Kompaktkühlungen. Am Wärmeleitproblem der Haswells ändert das aber allgemein wenig - da hilft nur köpfen und WLP austauschen oder man findet sich damit ab.


----------



## shyshyxx (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das heißt ich bekomme bei der CPU mit einer Luftkühlung die gleiche Kühlung hin wie mit einer Kompaktkühlung? Wärmeleitpaste austauschen lasse ich lieber erstmal, dafür bin ich schon zu lange raus aus der Materie. Will halt von Anfang an eine gute Kühlung, die nicht zu laut ist (außer WaKü) und weiß halt nicht so recht, was ich nun genau nehmen soll; sollte ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Kühlleistung und geringer Lautstärke sein. Mein aktueller, alter AMD ist mit seiner Kühlung so laut wie ein Föhn, ich glaub, da ist jede Kühlung im neuen PC eh leiser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei geringen Lautstärken kannst du tatsächliche die gleiche, z.B. sogar bessere Kühlleistung wie mit einer Single-120 Kompaktkühlung erzielen (siehe Vergleichstest bei niedrigen Drehzahlen), vor allem aber riskierst du keine Probleme mit einer etwas lauterern Pumpe.


----------



## shyshyxx (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei geringen Lautstärken kannst du tatsächliche die gleiche, z.B. sogar bessere Kühlleistung wie mit einer Single-120 Kompaktkühlung erzielen (siehe Vergleichstest bei niedrigen Drehzahlen), vor allem aber riskierst du keine Probleme mit einer etwas lauterern Pumpe.


 
Entweder versteh ich das grad nicht richtig oder die beiden Teilsätze widersprechen sich  "sogar bessere Kühlleistung wie mit einer Single-120 Kompaktkühlung erzielen" -> heißt das, eine Luftkühlung ist besser? "vor allem aber riskierst du keine Probleme mit einer etwas lauterern Pumpe" -> klingt so, dass als wenn die Kompaktkühlung doch wieder besser ist" Sorry :-/


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



shyshyxx schrieb:


> Entweder versteh ich das grad nicht richtig oder  die beiden Teilsätze widersprechen sich  "sogar bessere Kühlleistung  wie mit einer Single-120 Kompaktkühlung erzielen" -> heißt das, eine  Luftkühlung ist besser? "vor allem aber riskierst du keine Probleme mit  einer etwas lauterern Pumpe" -> klingt so, dass als wenn die  Kompaktkühlung doch wieder besser ist" Sorry :-/



ruyven_macaran hat sich eigentlich schon verständlich ausgedrückt. Kauf dir z.B. einen Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546) und du hast erstens kein Pumpenproblem, da keine Pumpe vorhanden ist und zweitens bei einer niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahl und damit niedrigen Lautstärke eine bessere Kühlleistung.


----------



## shyshyxx (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gut, also Luftkühlung.  Zwar schon off-topic, aber vllt. doch noch ganz kurz: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) oder Enermax ETS-T40-TB auch in Ordnung für die CPU?


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Beide haben eine geringere Kühlleistung, gehen aber in Ordnung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



shyshyxx schrieb:


> Entweder versteh ich das grad nicht richtig oder die beiden Teilsätze widersprechen sich  "sogar bessere Kühlleistung wie mit einer Single-120 Kompaktkühlung erzielen" -> heißt das, eine Luftkühlung ist besser? "vor allem aber riskierst du keine Probleme mit einer etwas lauterern Pumpe" -> klingt so, dass als wenn die Kompaktkühlung doch wieder besser ist" Sorry :-/


 
"kannst" lässt die Option offen, dass die Leistung je nach Luftkühler, Luftführung im Gehäuse, Drehzahl,..... dochmal einen Tick schlecht ausfällt, als mit einer Kompaktkühlung - aber selbst in diesem imho unwahrscheinlichen Fall hast du immer noch den Vorteil der fehlenden Pumpe


----------



## Teutonnen (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der Corsair H100i:

Da ich in Kürze das Gehäuse wechsle (es wird ein Corsair Vengeance C70 werden), schwanke ich derzeit zwischen einer H80i, die ich an den Hecklüfter montieren kann (der Luft von aussen zum Kühlen verwendet) und einer H100i, die jedoch airflow-bedingt Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren verwenden müsste (Airflow: vorne und unten rein, oben und hinten raus).

Welche Konstruktion wäre geeigneter? LuKü fällt leider weg, da bei mienem Mobo dann der PCI-1x-Slot für die Soundkarte blockiert würde...


----------



## Tony130 (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi,

ich habe eine frage welche lüfter würdert ihr mir empfehlen? für das corsair h100i 
soll sehr leise sein.

mfg


----------



## JackOnell (7. August 2013)

Tony130 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eine frage welche lüfter würdert ihr mir empfehlen? für das corsair h100i
> soll sehr leise sein.
> ...



Noiseblocker Black Silent plps


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der Corsair H100i:
> 
> Da ich in Kürze das Gehäuse wechsle (es wird ein Corsair Vengeance C70 werden), schwanke ich derzeit zwischen einer H80i, die ich an den Hecklüfter montieren kann (der Luft von aussen zum Kühlen verwendet) und einer H100i, die jedoch airflow-bedingt Luft aus dem Gehäuseinneren verwenden müsste (Airflow: vorne und unten rein, oben und hinten raus).
> 
> Welche Konstruktion wäre geeigneter? LuKü fällt leider weg, da bei mienem Mobo dann der PCI-1x-Slot für die Soundkarte blockiert würde...


 
Bei der Grafikkarte könnte die einsaugende Lösung minimal im Vorteil sein, was die CPU-Temperatur angeht, aber ich würde zugunsten der Gehäusetemperatur klar die 240er Variante wählen.

Irgendwie erscheint es mir aber merkwürdig, dass bei "oben raus" kein Luftkühler passen soll.


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Corsair H100i Wakü bestellt. Heute wurde das Ding dann geliefert und ich habe es dann auch eingebaut. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass die Lüfter kurz auf 100% laufen, das Corsair Logo leuchtet grün, wird dann rot und geht dann zusammen mit den Lüftern aus.
Alle Dinge sind richtig angeschlossen. Die Pumpe läuft, HW Monitor zeigt 8000 Umdrehungen (wahrscheinlich falsch) und leicht vibrieren tut sie auch. Als USB Gerät wird es nicht erkannt. Egal ob ich den internen Anschluss nehme oder mir ein externes Kabel ins Gehäuse lege und das dann anschließe.

Laufen tut das System. Auch schön kühl, da ich momentan die 2 Lüfter seperat angeschlossen habe. Aber halt eben nicht richtig, deswegen wollte ich mich mal informieren ob ihr eine Lösung für das Problem kennt.

Mein System steht in der Signatur.

MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## Teutonnen (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte könnte die einsaugende Lösung minimal im Vorteil sein, was die CPU-Temperatur angeht, aber ich würde zugunsten der Gehäusetemperatur klar die 240er Variante wählen.
> 
> Irgendwie erscheint es mir aber merkwürdig, dass bei "oben raus" kein Luftkühler passen soll.


 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es richtig erklärt habe.. Mit dem 140x280er sieht es jedenfalls etwa so aus (blau: einblasend, rot: aussaugend):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(C) http://www.corsair.com/de/vengeance-c70-mid-tower-gaming-case-arctic-white.html

Die Lüfter werden durch Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition ersetzt (ich hab mal 4 bestellt, wenn nur 2 auf den Radiator passen, kommen die anderen beiden eben sonst wo ins Gehäuse) und die Gehäusebelüftung kommt komplett an eine Bitfenix Hydra.

Der Luftkühler an sich ist kein Problem, der passt wunderbar - leider verdeckt er aber den entsprechenden Slot für die Soundkarte und wenn ich sie beim unteren PCI-Slot anschliesse, würge ich der Graka die Luftzufuhr ab. Sie hätte noch ca 6mm Platz, um Luft anzusaugen, und ich hätte quasi eine SLI-Situation (wobei ich eigentlich genau das plane und auch da ist mir die Soundkarte im Weg...).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Entweder hast du noch einmal falsch erklärt oder ich habs von Anfang an verstanden - jedenfalls stelle ich keinen Unterschied fest 
Einziger Hinweis: Die 100i hat einen 120x240er Radi. 140x280er wäre die 110.

Zum Luftkühler: Die Beschreibung war schon klar. Ich finde es nur heftig, dass der soviel Platz braucht. In der Breite mag das ja vorkommen - aber geschätzt 15-18 cm Tiefe, so dass er bis zu den Slots runterreicht? Selbst wenn man den Lüfter oben montiert? Zugegebenermaßen war mein letzter Luftkühler noch ein 80 mm Modell, aber dass die Dinger mittlerweile SOO groß sind...


----------



## Teutonnen (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Besonders gross ist er nicht, aber ca 3mm zu breit. Er liegt etwa so auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der obere Slot liegt zwar frei, ich kann die Soka aber nicht einbauen... 
Der Untere liegt unter dem Kühler der Graka und im PCIe-8x-Slot wird in Kürze eine zweite 760 einziehen... Also bleibt nur der obere PCI-Slot und dafür muss der Kühler weg.

Ihn um 90° zu drehen geht leider nicht, ich habs probiert. Er drückt links auf den Kühlkörper und lässt sich nicht richtig anziehen.


----------



## baxdj (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Guten Abend liebe Hardware Gemeinde,
bin hier neu im Forum. Leider musste ich mich anmelden da ich glaube das etwas mit meinem neuen Rechner nicht stimmt.
Durch googeln habe ich rausgefunden das hier wohl Leute unterwegs sind die wohl am meinsten Ahnung haben.
Nun aber genug von mir und kommen wir auf die Kiste und Probleme zu sprechen:

Hier die Kiste im Detail:

1. Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 690 4GB DDR5
2. Prozessor Intel Core i7 3930K 
3. Mainboard Asus Rampage Extreme IV X79 Plattform
4. Ramspeicher GSKILL Ripjaws Z 16GB 2400MHz CL9
5. Netzteil Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 1000W + 80 Plus Goldmodular
6.Gehäuse Chassis Cooler Master HAF 922 KKN
8.Kühler Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling (Wasserkühlung)
9. Platten: 1x SSD 3x HDD

Wir haben die Tage recht heiss in Deutschland und heute hat es etwas geregnet und abgekühlt, trotzdem beträgt die gefühlte Raumtemperatur etwa 25°C.
Kann es sein das die Wakü trotzdem die CPU auf 15°C runterkühlt obwohl im Hintergrund Prime95 läuft?
Hier ein Screenshot: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rechner steht direkt unter meinem Schreibtisch und die Abwärme des Waküs die nach Oben abgegeben wird ist deutlich zu spüren (im Leerlauf oder Gaming)

Die Temperatur die Core Temp anzeigt mag ich wohl nicht richtig glauben! 
Weiterhin weiss ich auch nicht ob es sich bei dem Wakü lt. Rechnung auch um ein Corsair H100 handelt. da es wie auf dem Bild von User Teutonnen (3 Post obendrüber) aussieht, lt. Corsair HP aber der Kühlerkopf keine Knöpfe aufweist.

Bei Games wie Crysis 3 läuft das Game ein paar Minuten stabil und fängt dann an zu Ruckeln welches dann evtl. sogar mit Spielabbruch quitiert wird.
Da ich momentan etwas Verzweifelt bin (vielleicht auch ungebründet) hoffe ich von ein paar Spezialisten ein paar Tips etc. zu erhalten.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf eure Antworten.



Ps. Hier noch ein Bild vom System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teutonnen (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Gehäuse oben ist von der Corsair-Website, mein Eigenes ist leider noch nicht da. Was da drin verbaut ist keine Ahnung, mir ging es nur um den Gehäusequerschnitt.

Des Weiteren halte ich es nicht für möglich, mit normalen Methoden eine Wakü 10°C unter Raumtemperatur zu halten geschweige denn die CPU selbst.


----------



## baxdj (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So ich habe nun CPUID zur hand genommen, da sehen die Werte schon etwas anders aus, ich muss dazu sagen dass Prime95 noch läuft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie ich das richtig erkenne wären das temperaturen um 80°C !! Ist das normal?


----------



## crankrider (7. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

80° ist schon ziemlich hoch  Wie lange lief/läuft Prime schon ?
aber die h100 ist halt keine "richtige" WaKü, von daher kann man keine Wunder erwarten.

Was hast Du auf dem Radi für Lüfter drauf ? Was für ein Prinzip = Push, Pull oder Push & Pull ?

Gruß,
crank


----------



## schlenzie (8. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Besonders gross ist er nicht, aber ca 3mm zu breit. Er liegt etwa so auf: <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=672106"/>  Der obere Slot liegt zwar frei, ich kann die Soka aber nicht einbauen... Der Untere liegt unter dem Kühler der Graka und im PCIe-8x-Slot wird in Kürze eine zweite 760 einziehen... Also bleibt nur der obere PCI-Slot und dafür muss der Kühler weg.  Ihn um 90° zu drehen geht leider nicht, ich habs probiert. Er drückt links auf den Kühlkörper und lässt sich nicht richtig anziehen.



Vor dem gleichen Problem stehe ich auch schon länger. Es passt glaub ich nur ein Kühler mit einem 120mm Lüfter. 
Somit muss ich meine Soundkarte auf den x4 Port setzen

Mit der H100 habe ich mit meinem Gehäuse äußerst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, weil die Lüfter oben aufs Gehäuse müssen und damit verringert sich die Kühlleistung immens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



baxdj schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Wakü trotzdem die CPU auf 15°C runterkühlt obwohl im Hintergrund Prime95 läuft?
> Hier ein Screenshot:
> 
> 
> ...



Du lässt dir nicht die Temperatur, sondern deltaTjunc anzeigen, also den Temperaturabstand zum Temperaturlimit. Deine CPU ist nicht 8-16 °C warm, sondern 8-16 K vom Throtteling entfernt.



> Bei Games wie Crysis 3 läuft das Game ein paar Minuten stabil und fängt dann an zu Ruckeln welches dann evtl. sogar mit Spielabbruch quitiert wird.



Crysis stellt geringere Anforderungen an die CPU, als Prime95 smallFFT. Da solltest du also zusätzlich mal Grafikkarte und Speicher testen.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In welche Richtung arbeitet welcher Lüfter?




baxdj schrieb:


> So ich habe nun CPUID zur hand genommen, da sehen die Werte schon etwas anders aus, ich muss dazu sagen dass Prime95 noch läuft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für 25 °C Raumtemperatur (sollte man vielleicht mal messen) und ne 240er Kühlung wäre da imho zu hoch (es sei denn, die Lüfter drehen mit <<500rpm), da sollte Kontakt zwischen CPU und Kühler und die Funktion der Pumpe geprüft werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Problem erledigt, ich hab den Kühler ca 2mm hochschieben können und jetzt hat die Karte HAUCHDÜNN (ca 1mm Abstand) platz.
Sollte reichen.


----------



## S4pphir3 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

da ich ja mehr oder weniger dazu "gezwungen" werde hier meine Kaufberatung zu erfragen (obwohl nicht im Thread titel gesagt ist das dies hier zu tun ist...jedoch mein eigener Thread einfach ma geschlossen wird)...werde ich es hier dann nochmal posten..

Hi Leute...

Ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einem Kompakt-Wasserkühler für meine CPU!
Dies liegt vorallem daran, dass mein momentaner Lüfter (Arctic Freeze 7 Pro) zwar super leise..un auch ganz akzeptable Werte liefert...aber dann wohl doch viel zu schwach/klein ist!

Da ich leider in meinem Gehäuse (NZXT Guardian 921) nicht so viel platz habe für einen großen Lüfter (z.b. dark rock pro) wurde mir nahegelegt doch einfach mal eine kompakt-wasserkühlung in betracht zu ziehen.
War erstmal sehr erstaunt da ich bis dato nicht mal gewusst habe dass es solche Kühler gibt 

Nun (nach einigem nachforschen) bin ich aber immernoch unschlüssig ob es diese Art von Kühlung sein sollte bzw welche Kompakte-Wasserkühlung es dann sein sollte!

Vorgeschlagen von einem Freund wurde mir die Corsair H60 oder die Enermax ELC120-TB (natürlich dürft/sollt ihr mir auch andere vorschläge machen).

Eine Frage steht aber dann noch im Raum...und zwar wird ja "meist" der Lüfter einer solchen Kühlung an die Rückseite des Gehäuses angebracht..dies wäre bei meinem Gehäuse natürlich auch möglich..doch ist dies auch Sinnvoll? Zumal auch die Möglichkeit besteht es in meine Seitenverkleidung zu bauen (natürlich muss ich hierfür den Lüfter der schon in meinem Gehäuse ist entfernen).
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir da einige Tipps geben könntet oder mich sogar bei meiner Kaufentscheidung unterstützen könnt.

Hier ma meine Config :
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Pro
CPU: I7-2600k @ 4ghz
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian 210
momentaner CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freeze 7 Pro

(hoffe diese angaben reichen)

Preis-"limit" wären ca 80€

MFG S4pphir3


----------



## Teutonnen (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Guardian 210 finde ich nirgens (nur das Tempest 210). meinst du zufällig das Guardian 921?


----------



## S4pphir3 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

jap...sorry für den schreibfehler!


----------



## Teutonnen (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn du da den Seitenlüfter herausnimmst, passen da doch Kühler bis 169mm Höhe rein, wenn ich richtig liege. Da bringst du praktisch alles rein, was es gibt.


----------



## S4pphir3 (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn du da den Seitenlüfter herausnimmst, passen da doch Kühler bis 169mm Höhe rein, wenn ich richtig liege. Da bringst du praktisch alles rein, was es gibt.


 
Dies stimmt zwar....aber ich glaube das hierdurch die allgemeine Lüftung in meinem Gehäuse (die eh nicht die beste ist mit gerademal 3 lüftern..un der an der Front vorallem auch nicht wirklich prima ist) sehr darunter leidet.
Klar müsste ich bei ner kompakten lösung den hinteren Lüfter entfernen..aber so wie ich das verstanden habe dient dieser auch eher um die Luft welcher mein momentaner CPU Lüfter nach hinten befördert...eben aus dem Gehäuse zu bewegen 

Wenn es natürlich bessere Lösungen gibt..um allgemein die Kühlung innerhalb des Gehäuses sowie der CPU zu verbessern..wäre das natürlich auch super!


----------



## Teutonnen (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

bau vorne einen 120er ein, der auch so etwas wie einen Luftstrom hat (z.B. den Enermax Magma oder einen Be Quiet! Silent Wings), dann kannst du einen 140er in der Decke einbauen und gegebenenfalls noch den 120er hinten auswechseln.

Auf dem CPU-Kühler hast du ja auch noch 1-2 Lüfter, das sollte für einen Airflow im Bereich "akzeptabel bis gut" reichen (ich habe derzeit auch nicht viel mehr - 2x120 vorne, 1x120 hinten, 1x140 oben).

Das Gehäuse hat - soweit ich das gesehen habe - nur sehr rudimentäres Kabelmanagement, deshalb solltest du nicht unbedingt Silent-Lüfter nehmen (wegen des relativ geringen Luftdurchsatzes aufgrund geringer Drehzahl).


----------



## JackOnell (8. August 2013)

Also die H60 ist echt schwach....
Wenn so eine Kühlung dann mindestens ne H80 eher ne H100 sofern Platz für nen 240er Radiator ist


----------



## S4pphir3 (8. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> bau vorne einen 120er ein, der auch so etwas wie einen Luftstrom hat (z.B. den Enermax Magma oder einen Be Quiet! Silent Wings), dann kannst du einen 140er in der Decke einbauen und gegebenenfalls noch den 120er hinten auswechseln.
> 
> Auf dem CPU-Kühler hast du ja auch noch 1-2 Lüfter, das sollte für einen Airflow im Bereich "akzeptabel bis gut" reichen (ich habe derzeit auch nicht viel mehr - 2x120 vorne, 1x120 hinten, 1x140 oben).
> 
> Das Gehäuse hat - soweit ich das gesehen habe - nur sehr rudimentäres Kabelmanagement, deshalb solltest du nicht unbedingt Silent-Lüfter nehmen (wegen des relativ geringen Luftdurchsatzes aufgrund geringer Drehzahl).


 
Danke für die Tipps..
Leider bin ich in Besitz des Guardian 921..un nicht Guardian 921 RB ..
Musste ich grad selbst feststellen das es mittlerweile en ReBuild des Guardian gibt...sprich ich habe keinen Top Lüfter..(auch kein platz dafür)
Kabelmanagement ist bei meiner Version auch leider ein Fremdwort xD...da ist wirklich so gut wie alles zugebaut..
Was ein weiterer Grund war das eine Kompakt Kühler lösung vllt interessant ist..da es dann doch viel Raum innerhalb des Gehäuses schafft
das ist das richtige...(hoffe der link geht okay) 
Caseking.de » » NZXT Guardian 921 Midi-Tower - Blueline Edition

leider überhaupt kein platz für einen 240er Radiator


----------



## crankrider (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hmm, da das Case oben wirklich keinen Ausschnitt für nen 240er Radi hat, dann
entweder den Radi hinter die HDD & 5,25 Laufwerke basteln, wenn eine H100i und mehr
rein soll, aber die kostet ca. 99,-€ und keine Ahnung ob da auch genügend Platz bei Dir währe 

Oder aber wie JackOnell schreibt min. die H80 rein oder die von Antec, die 920er, die 
hat auch mehr Power ( H60 kannst du vergessen )  , gibt es mom. auch für 80,-€ bei Caseking:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Antec Kühler H2O 920 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## S4pphir3 (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sooo leute..
da ich nun etwas drüber gegrübelt habe und vorallem dank der tollen Hilfe von Teutonnen...habe ich mich jetzt wohl auf den Kauf eines neuen Gehäuses festgelegt.
Teutonnen hat mir da auch direkt mal einen guten Vorschlag gemacht..und würde euch jetzt nochmal gerne dazu einiges Fragen (soll nicht heißen das ich Teutonnen nicht glaube/vertraue..sondern ich mehr gern manchmal mehrere Meinungen einhole  )

Das System wäre dieses :
Case - Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter -
2 mal diese hier (1er einblasend, 1er ausblasend)
http://geizhals.de/enermax-twister-m...2-a357980.html
1er von denen ins "Dach"
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-spectre-...p-a818023.html


Klingt wirklich super!
Jetzt meine Fragen :

Da ich sehr gerne einen sehr leisen PC habe (der natürlich dennoch gut kühlt) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm statt der Enermax Lüfter zu holen..
Was haltet ihr hiervon/macht das Sinn?

Desweiteren würde ich mir auch die 140mm Version der be quiet! holen und diesen in das Dach tun..(sinnvoll?)

Nun dann die letzte Frage:
Da ich dann weiterhin das Problem des schlechten CPU Kühlers habe..brauche ich noch einen CPU Kühler..
Sollte ich da z.b. Antec 920 wählen..(dann den "Lüfter" in das seitenteil tun)..oder dann doch einen "normalen" Kühler wie den Dark Rock Pro wählen?..

Sorry für so viel Text/viele Fragen..aber leider bin ich bei diesem Massiven Angebot...sowie der sehr bedingten Testfähigkeit der Komponenten wirklich confused..

Mfg
S4pphir3


----------



## crankrider (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Entscheidung ein anderes Case zu wählen, ist schonmal Top 
Den dort kannst du wenigsten planen, sprich min. einen Radi einbauen.

Zu den Lüftern, jaa, die bq S.Wings sind natürlich leiser als wie die von Enermax, kosten aber wiederrum mehr,
ist Dir die Lautstärke wichtig, dann kommst du um leise, sprich gute Lüfter nicht herum.
Kannst Dich auch bei Noiseblocker umgucken, die haben min. genauso leise Lüfter wie bq
und sind günstiger  Eine Lüfisteuerung kann da auch immer sehr hilfreich sein.

Da ein neues Gehäuse kommt und Platz für nen 240er Radi, würde ich Dir auch zu der H100i raten.
Hat schon einiges an "POWER" für eine AiO-WaKü und mit den richtigen Lüftern ( bei mir 2x Noiseblocker XL2 & Enermax Cluster )
ist sie auch fast unhörbar 

Kann Dich gut verstehen das Du öffter nachfragst, kostet ja alles Geld und am Ende musst Du ja zufrieden sein, nicht wir 

gruß,
crank


----------



## S4pphir3 (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Noiseblocker werde ich mir dann nochmal genauer anschauen...

Aber die H100i ist dann wohl doch etwas zu viel des guten...vorallem auch Preislich dann..
Klar wird zwar eingies an Power dann vllt geboten..aber so krass muss es dann auch nicht wieder sein...schätze ich ma


----------



## S4pphir3 (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab mir mal die Noiseblocker angeschaut...sehen natürlich auch nicht schlecht aus (also deren Werte etc)...

nur welche genau meintest du crankrider?..bzw welche sind mit den be quiet! Silent Wings 2 gleichzusetzen ?


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2013)

S4pphir3 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Noiseblocker angeschaut...sehen natürlich auch nicht schlecht aus (also deren Werte etc)...
> 
> nur welche genau meintest du crankrider?..bzw welche sind mit den be quiet! Silent Wings 2 gleichzusetzen ?



Die bq sind für betrieb mit Radiatoren wie schlecht geeignet und eignen sich nicht zum Vergleich. 
Bei den dichten Lamellen braucht man mehr Druck. Hier sind diw noiseblocker plps die perfekte Wahl


----------



## S4pphir3 (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Die bq sind für betrieb mit Radiatoren wie schlecht geeignet und eignen sich nicht zum Vergleich.
> Bei den dichten Lamellen braucht man mehr Druck. Hier sind diw noiseblocker plps die perfekte Wahl


 
oh sorry..
ich habe mich vllt falsch ausgedrückt..
mir ging es erstmal jetzt darum..welche Gehäuse Lüfter ich nehme..
be quiet! Silent Wings 2..oder eben doch Noiseblocker (aber eben dann welche..)


----------



## JackOnell (10. August 2013)

S4pphir3 schrieb:


> oh sorry..
> ich habe mich vllt falsch ausgedrückt..
> mir ging es erstmal jetzt darum..welche Gehäuse Lüfter ich nehme..
> be quiet! Silent Wings 2..oder eben doch Noiseblocker (aber eben dann welche..)



Ok, bei Gehäuselüfter macht man mit den Silent Wings nichts falsch.  
Dort wird ja durch mehrere lüfter ein airflow generiert und die BQ sind dort sehr leise.
Wie gesagt bei den dichten Lamellen der Kompakt Kühlung kommt es auf den Druck der Lüfter an.


----------



## unLieb (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat hier schon jemand die SilverStone SST-TD02?


----------



## JackOnell (12. August 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand die SilverStone SST-TD02?



Hast du ein link dazu ?


----------



## unLieb (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na komm, da hättest du auch selber Google bemühen können oder? 

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- TD02


----------



## JackOnell (12. August 2013)

unLieb schrieb:


> Na komm, da hättest du auch selber Google bemühen können oder?
> 
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- TD02



Sorry aber bin im Urlaub und habe nur schlechtes Handy inet 

Edit
Ich kann keine Angabe finden zur maximal abgeführten Wärme Leistung


----------



## unLieb (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Findet man auf den Herstellerseiten von Corsair etc. auch nicht.


----------



## ralle_h (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat jemand von euch die H110 verbaut und kann mir mal sagen wie schnell eure Pumpe dreht?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Tony130 (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hey, kann man die  be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM für das h100i benutzen? weil ich hier eins rum liegen habe


----------



## Ion (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Natürlich kannst du sie dafür nutzen, allerdings würde dann die Kühlleistung sinken da der Lüfter nicht wirklich auf "High-Speed" und Druck ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Tony130 (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@*Ion  genau* das mein ich damit wie weit würde die kühlleistung sinken?


----------



## JackOnell (15. August 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Die bq sind für betrieb mit Radiatoren wie schlecht geeignet und eignen sich nicht zum Vergleich.
> Bei den dichten Lamellen braucht man mehr Druck. Hier sind diw noiseblocker plps die perfekte Wahl


@Tony130
Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst


----------



## Uter (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Durch den runden Rahmen schließen sie nicht bündig mit dem Radiator ab, entsprechend entweicht seitlich Luft. Die Kühlleistung sinkt aber natürlich schon durch die viel niedrigere Drehzahl.

Wenn du sie schon hast, dann kannst du sie nutzen, aber von einem Neukauf für diesen Einsatz würde ich abraten.


----------



## Tony130 (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

was könnt ihr mir noch so empfehlen? die Noctua NF-F12 PWM soll sehr gut sein aber die farbe stört mich. sind die diw noiseblocker plps etwas leise?


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin

Ich habe eine Antec H²O 620 Wakü mit 2x NB e-Loop und möchte meinen 3770K übertakten. Lohnt sich die anschaffung einer neueren/stärkeren Wakü? Kann man grob sagen wieviel kühler eine CPU mit einer besseren Wakü wäre?


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

country schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe eine Antec H²O 620 Wakü mit 2x NB e-Loop und möchte meinen 3770K übertakten. Lohnt sich die anschaffung einer neueren/stärkeren Wakü? Kann man grob sagen wieviel kühler eine CPU mit einer besseren Wakü wäre?



Wie wäre es mit testen ?
Und wenn es dann nicht ausreichend ist kannst du über ne andere nachdenken


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit testen ?
> Und wenn es dann nicht ausreichend ist kannst du über ne andere nachdenken


 
Wie soll ich das testen? Wie hoch ich jetzt übertakten kann weiss ich ja, aber wieviel besser kühlt eine andere?


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

country schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das testen? Wie hoch ich jetzt übertakten kann weiss ich ja, aber wieviel besser kühlt eine andere?



Wie hoch sind denn deine Temperaturen ?
Wenn du die Kühlung tauschen möchtest sollte es mindestens eine H100 bzw eine Kühlung mit nem 240er Radiator sein den alles andere bringen nicht viel mehr


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn deine Temperaturen ?
> Wenn du die Kühlung tauschen möchtest sollte es mindestens eine H100 bzw eine Kühlung mit nem 240er Radiator sein den alles andere bringen nicht viel mehr


 
An soetwas in der Art dacht ich auch. 4,7Ghz, 1,32V(CPU-Z) bei 75°C(max. Kern).


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

country schrieb:


> An soetwas in der Art dacht ich auch. 4,7Ghz, 1,32V(CPU-Z) bei 75°C(max. Kern).



Die 75 sind doch im Rahmen und bei 4,7 gut. Ich denke nicht das du mit ner H100 riesengroße Temperatur Sprünge machst.  Evtl denkst du über ne richtige nach


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann könnte man sich auch mal mit 4,8 Ghz versuchen. Bringt eine "richtige" mehr als eine sehr gute (240er Radi etc.) Komplettwakü?


----------



## JackOnell (16. August 2013)

country schrieb:


> Dann könnte man sich auch mal mit 4,8 Ghz versuchen. Bringt eine "richtige" mehr als eine sehr gute (240er Radi etc.) Komplettwakü?



Klar doch 

Edit
Eine richtige Wasserkuehlung ist leiser, stärker und eben auch teurer. 
Aber du bist auch flexibel kannst zb ne graka einbinden. 
Aber vorallem die Leistung Spiel die Musik. 
Hier wendest du dich aber besser an die wakü Spezialisten hier im forum. 
Die helfen dir alle mal und viele Teile könntest du auch hier im Marktplatz finden


----------



## Tony130 (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

also ich hab mich für die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop entschieden, die fragen ist welche version? Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ganze wird am corsair h100i angebracht, geregelt wird es mit einem BitFenix Recon Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe die B12-P. Die drehen bei last höher als die B12-PS. Im Idle ist auch nur ein leichtes suren zu hören. Ausser du willst einen absoluten Silent PC haben. Das BitFenix Recon muss aber PWM haben!


----------



## Rosigatton (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@ Country

An die Recon passen sowohl PWM als auch 3-Pin Luffis  .


----------



## country (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## beren2707 (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Da ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt wurde und eine ELC120-TA AiW-WaKü testen darf, möchte ich gerne, wie angesprochen, auch Ersatzlüfter besorgen und diese gegen die mitgelieferten antreten lassen. Dazu habe ich bislang die NB BlackSilentPRO PLPS im Sinn. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag zu einer Alternative oder kennt einen Lüfter, der für den Test besser geeignet wäre? 
Schon mal ein Danke im Voraus für Tipps und Vorschläge.


----------



## Uter (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der NB ist imo perfekt für einen Test geeignet. 

Gründe:
- "Standardrahmen"
- "Standardlüfterblätter"
- der Drehzahlbereich sollte die meisten Leute ansprechen

Wenn du weniger ausgeben willst, dann kannst du auch die Black Silent (non Pro) nehmen, die erfüllen auch alle Eigenschaften, nur das Lager ist etwas schlechter, was aber bei einem Referenzlüfter nicht so wichtig ist und bei der kurzen Testdauer kaum merkbar sein sollte. 

Wie willst du den Test generell aufbauen?


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok, dann wären die Lüfter schon mal fest eingeplant. Sollte ich auf eine feste Regelung der Lüfter verzichten und diese über den PWM-Anschluss des MBs regeln lassen oder die üblichen festen 50/75/100%-Werte testen? Klar, dadurch würde es theoretisch vergleichbarer werden, es würde aber mMn v.a. die Lüfter der ELC120 benachteiligen, da die Maximaldrehzahl ja bei 2200 U/Min. liegt und damit die ~800U/Min. gar nicht zum Tragen kommen würden. Sollte ich eine manuelle Regelung vornehmen, würde dazu eine vorhandene Zalman FanMate2 (drohendes PWM-Pfeifen?) ausreichen oder sollte zusätzlich zu den zu erwerbenden Lüftern auch noch eine passende Regelung angeschafft werden (die allerdings nicht in einen 5,25" Schacht passen sollte, da diese allesamt belegt sind; eine Regelung über den hinteren Extra-Slot wäre von Vorteil)? 

Den Testablauf habe ich (grob strukturiert) bislang so geplant: 


			
				beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.).
> Verarbeitung  (allgemeine Verarbeitung des Radiators und des Montagesystems, Qualität  der Lüfter, Flexibilität und Stabilität der Verschlauchung etc.).
> Montage (Schwierigkeit und Dauer, Stabilität, etc.).
> Kühlleistung  mit Standardlüftern & den NB als Referenzlüftern (@Stock, @4,2GHz,  @4,5GHz, Ausloten des Maximaltakts (bislang ~4,7 GHz)) in verschiedenen  Lastszenarien  (Idle; Prime95, Videokomprimierung, Crysis 3, Skyrim,  BF3); Messung der Temperaturen der Spannungswandler des Mainboards, des  Arbeitsspeichers und PCBs der Grafikkarte mittels eines  Infrarot-Thermometers.
> ...


 Für Anregungen zu weiteren Testmöglichkeiten/Schwerpunktsetzungen bin ich jederzeit offen und setze Wünsche bzgl. des Testszenarios gerne um.


----------



## Uter (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Sollte ich auf eine feste Regelung der Lüfter verzichten und diese über den PWM-Anschluss des MBs regeln lassen oder die üblichen festen 50/75/100%-Werte testen?


Eine Regelung durch das Board ist völlig ungeeignet, da die Drehzahlen nicht vergleichbar sind und im worst case ein Unterschied in der Messgenauigkeit der Sensoren und der Ohren untergeht. 
Ich würde feste Drehzahlen bevorzugen (z.B. 1000, 1250 und 1500rpm - weniger ist bei Kompaktkühlungen tendentiell nicht sinnvoll, mehr ist für viele auf Dauer nicht erträglich). Wenn du mit %-Werten arbeitest, dann gibt bitte die Drehzahl an, sonst ist es schwer sich etwas unter den Werten vorzustellen. 
So musst du bei gleichen Lüftern nur noch die Temperaturen vergleichen. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Klar, dadurch würde es theoretisch vergleichbarer werden, es würde aber mMn v.a. die Lüfter der ELC120 benachteiligen, da die Maximaldrehzahl ja bei 2200 U/Min. liegt und damit die ~800U/Min. gar nicht zum Tragen kommen würden.


Bei festen Drehzahlen werden die mitgelieferten Lüfter u.U. durch den nicht genutzten Regelbereich benachteiligt. Bei %-Werten werden sie durch eine höhere Drehzahl massiv bevorzugt. Ich würde mit festen Drehzahlen arbeiten und die mitgelieferten zusätzlich auf Maximal- und Minimaldrehzahl testen. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Sollte ich eine manuelle Regelung vornehmen, würde dazu eine vorhandene Zalman FanMate2 (drohendes PWM-Pfeifen?) ausreichen oder sollte zusätzlich zu den zu erwerbenden Lüftern auch noch eine passende Regelung angeschafft werden (die allerdings nicht in einen 5,25" Schacht passen sollte, da diese allesamt belegt sind; eine Regelung über den hinteren Extra-Slot wäre von Vorteil)?


PWM-Pfeifen ist mehr oder weniger Glück bzw. Pech. Sicher vorhersagen kann man es schlecht, aber ich würde mir da erstmal nicht zu viele Gedanken machen. 
Wenn du schon eine Steuerung anschaffst, dann kannst du auch über die Spannung regeln (u.U. günstigere Referenzlüfter kaufen) und eine Lüftersteuerung nutzen, bei der du die Drehzahlen auslesen/einstellen kannst. Teilweise kannst du auch die Startspannung bestimmen (z.B. mit einer Lamptron FC5), aber sowas gibt es afaik nur für 5,25"-Schächte oder extern. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Den Testablauf habe ich (grob strukturiert) bislang so geplant:
> Für Anregungen zu weiteren Testmöglichkeiten/Schwerpunktsetzungen bin ich jederzeit offen und setze Wünsche bzgl. des Testszenarios gerne um.


 Sieht gut aus. 
Einzig der Einfluss von ein- bzw. ausblasenden Lüftern auf die CPU- und GPU-Temperatur fehlt mir noch.


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok, das mit den Drehzahlen werde ich berücksichtigen; wollte ursprünglich die genannten PWM-Lüfter besorgen, damit ich auch nach dem Test bei evtl. Weiterverwendung dieser eine für mich passende Konfiguration habe. 
Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich das mit einer zuverlässig vergleichbaren Ansteuerung bewerkstellige und welche alternativen Referenzlüfter ich dann wählen sollte, evtl. diese?

Einen unterschiedlichen Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu testen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Werde das auf alle Fälle mal einplanen.


----------



## Uter (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ok, das mit den Drehzahlen werde ich berücksichtigen; wollte ursprünglich die genannten PWM-Lüfter besorgen, damit ich auch nach dem Test bei evtl. Weiterverwendung dieser eine für mich passende Konfiguration habe.


Dann spricht nichts gegen sie. Du kannst schließlich auch PWM-Lüfter über die Spannung regeln. Mach ich auch seit einigen Jahren mit einem Noiseblocker Multiframe. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Einen unterschiedlichen Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu testen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Werde das auf alle Fälle mal einplanen.


 Klingt gut.


----------



## beren2707 (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok, dann werdens wohl die BlackSilentPRO PWM. 
Gibt es da eine geeignete Steuerung bspw. intern oder über einen Slot, mit der ich auch die U/Min. verlässlich auslesen kann? Oder sollte ich die Regelung per FanMate 2 und das Auslesen über den MB-Anschluss durchführen? Notfalls könnte ich auch eine 5,25"/3,5"-Lüftersteuerung besorgen, die für den Test intern verbaut werden und nach dem Test in meinem Zweit-PC landen würde (wofür sie fast zu schade und zu teuer wäre ).

Edit: Die PLPS sind bestellt. Werde erstmal schauen, ob ich mit der FanMate 2 zurande komme. Wenn nicht, werde ich mich nach einer passenden Steuerung umsehen; die Lamptron FC5V2 oder FC6 schauen schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## WaldemarE (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin Moin erstmal,

da meine Corsair H100 sich mitlerweile anhört als wäre sie ne Festplatte im dauer betrieb und dies doch schon ziemlich nervig wollte ich mir ne neue gönnen.

Welche der Kompakt-Waküs könnt ihr auf grund der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung empfehlen.

NZXT Kraken X60, Corsair H100i/H110 oder die CoolerMaster Eisberg 240l ?


----------



## JackOnell (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nach dem dir das Dilemma wit den Kompakten was dir ja auch bekannt ist möchtest du trotzdem wieder Geld in eine Investieren ?
Ich würde evtl mal über eine Richtige Wasserkühlung nachdenken denn Je nach dem was du dir neu Anschaffst kommt eine Betrag
zusammen von dem du auch ne richtige hättest Kaufen können.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich würde warscheinlich die eisberg nehmen, da ich dort die möglichkeit hätte, einzelne teile auszutauschen oder einfach nur hinzuzufügen.


----------



## unLieb (28. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der erste Deutschsprachige Test zur  SilverStone Tundra TD02.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcusi (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Moin Moin erstmal,
> 
> da meine Corsair H100 sich mitlerweile anhört als wäre sie ne Festplatte im dauer betrieb und dies doch schon ziemlich nervig wollte ich mir ne neue gönnen.
> 
> ...


 
Kann die h100i empfehlen. Hab sie an einer Steuerung auf 1700 touren PumpenDrehzahl . absolut nicht zu hören. Da drauf 4 gute Lüfter. Fertig und für alles gerüstet.
Ohne mein setup läuft sie über sata mit 2300  touren  und ist surrend wahrzunehmen. 

LG


----------



## Dreak77 (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne den Stocklüfter meiner H60 wechseln da mir dieser etwas ZU laut unter Last ist. Ich betreibe die H60 in einem Bitfenix Prodigy und Kühle damit meinen 4670K Heizwell ^^.

Hier mal ein paar Lüfter die ich bisher in meine engere Wahl genommen habe:

Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM
Luftdurchsatz: 39 - 187 m³/h
Luftdruck: 2.30 mmh20
dB(A): 37

Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P
Luftdurchsatz: 132,4 m³/h
Luftdruck: 2.24 mmh2O
dB(A): 28.4

Be quiet! shadow Wings highspeed
Luftdurchsatz: 76,2 - 129 m³/h
Luftdruck: 2.70
dB(A): 29.7

Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850
Luftdurchsatz: 99 m³/h
Luftdruck: ca 2.0 mmH2o
dB(A): 28

Von der Geräuschentwicklung her schneidet der Gentle Typhoon am besten ab (auf youtube probe gehört) aber reichen da die 2.0 statischer Luftdruck aus um ordentlich zu kühlen? Würdet ihr einen davon nehmen oder hat jmd eine bessere alternative zu den hier von mir aufgeführten Lüftern?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## unLieb (1. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Weiß einer, ob man die Schläuche irgendwie "sleeven" kann oder ähnliches? Denn die sehen irgendwie ziemlich hässlich aus.


----------



## robert8597 (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, 
Ich habe mir überlegt eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen da mein i5 2500k beim BF3 zocken 70 Grad heiß wird. Habe ihn auf 4.2 Ghz übertaktet mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken drauf. Ich habe mich einbisschen über die Corsair Hydro Series H60 2nd Gen. informiert, und bei verschiedenen Tests hatte Intel immer 60-70 Grad unter Vollast. Würde sich bei mir eine Wasserkühlung lohnen, da die Wasserkühlung wahrscheinlich nur 5 Grad kühler wäre  ?


----------



## MrBacon (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Flüssigkeitskühlung für mein System gesucht.

Mein System:

Core i5 4670k
MSI GTX760
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
120GB Samsung Basic SSD
500GB WD Blue
8GB 1333MHZ Ram
DVD Brenner
630 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil
Kartenleser
Sharkoon t9


Aufgrund meines Cases gehen nur 120mm Radiatoren.
Ich hatte an eine Corsair H80i mit 2 Corsair SP120 Performance Lüftern gedacht.

Denkt ihr, dass das reichen würde oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge??

Danke im Voraus 

MFG MrBacon


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

womit kühlst du deine cpu jetzt? mit einem luftkühler in der preiskategorie einer H80i bist du meist besser dran, die sind leiser und teilweise sogar besser. 
laut herstellerseite liegt die maximale kühlergröße für dein case bei 160mm.

da wäre zB prolimatech megahalems, alpenföhn brocken, phanteks tc12dx, noctua nh-u12p se2 und sicher noch ein paar mehr. bis auf dem megahalems ist alles für unter 60€ zu bekommen, bei dem megahalems kommt das immer auf die lüfter an (wird glaub ich normal ohne verkauft)

aber die h80i sollte reichen, in einigen tests hat die sogar die h100i geschlagen


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe die Corsair H60 2nd Generation auf meinem AMD PHENOM II X6 1100T, der von 3,3 auf 3,8 GHz übertaktet ist. Was vorher mit Prime95 auf 70 Grad Schoss pendelt sich nun bei 60 ein, im Idle komme ich auf 40-44 grad. 

Dazu muss ich aber sagen,  dass ich den Standardlüfter gegen einen be quiet Silent Wings 2 getauscht habe. Der Standardlüfter war mir von den Testwerten her zu laut; ergo habe ich die Kühlleistung gar nicht erst geprüft.  Der neue Lüfter macht bei maximal 1500 Umdrehungen maximal 16 dbA. Es gibt aber Lüfter die sich deutlich besser dafür eignen, denn mir gings in erster Linie um die Lautstärke. Jetzt läuft die WaKü konstant auf 100% ohne den geringsten Mucks. 

Und allgemein wird ein Tower besser kühlen als eine Kompaktkühlung. Ich wollte sie einfach nur aus Prestigegründen


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Ich habe mal etwas mit meiner H100 rumexperimentiert.

Es geht hauptsächlich um das sehr laute Rattern der Pumpe bzw von dem kompletten Kühler.
Manchmal habe ich dieses Rattern was dann auch Vibrationen auf das Board bzw Gehäuse 
überträgt. Ich hatte mit der zeit festgestellt das dieses Rattern immer nach dem anschalten und 
Im Winter, also wenn es in der Bude kälter ist häufiger vorkommt.

Immer wenn ich dieses rattern habe lasse ich jetzt kurz Prime 95 im Hintergrund laufen und nach
Ca zwei Minuten ist die Kiste flüster leise. Dem Anschein nach liegt das Problem hier an der 
Temperatur im Kühler.

Wenn jemand hier ein ähnliches rattern hat könnte er sich Vllt zu Wort melden.
Hauptsächlich möchte ich wissen ob es ein Einzelfall ist oder ob man die Methode 
Wie ich sie anwende auf alle übertragen könnte.

Mfg


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also meine ELC120 brummt dauerhaft und rattert auch in regelmäßigen Abständen, egal ob per Prime95 vorgeheizt oder nicht. Habe schon alles versucht, aber meine Pumpe scheint einfach laut zu sein. Schon doof, wenn die Kühlung bei 1.000 U/Min. für 4,5 Ghz ausreichend ist, die Pumpe aber jederzeit so laut hörbar ist, dass es einem auf die Nerven geht; würde das Ding mal auf etwas mehr als 2 Sone schätzen.


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Ich kann nur für die H100 sprich corsair sprechen aber gut zu wissen das es zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern schonmal andere Faktoren gibt. 

Vllt melden sich ja noch ein paar zu Wort


----------



## Sefyu_TR (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann auch ein Defekt sein! Ich setze auf Silent und meine pumpe macht wirklich keinen Mucks... Mein Gehäuse ist natürlich offen


----------



## JackOnell (12. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Kann auch ein Defekt sein! Ich setze auf Silent und meine pumpe macht wirklich keinen Mucks... Mein Gehäuse ist natürlich offen



Auch eine corsair ?


----------



## beren2707 (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ganz besonders eine Corsair. Gab doch afaik etliche Leute, die mehrfach zurücksenden musten, bis sie endlich eine gescheite Pumpe hatten. Bei einem Produkt für >100€ ist das schon ziemlich bescheiden.

Edit: Nach nochmaligem Durchlesen stelle ich fest, dass du wohl wissen wolltest, ob er auch eine Corsair hat. Sorry, mein Fehler. Erst denken, dann posten.


----------



## JackOnell (13. September 2013)

Ja ich habe die schon lange und das rattern verschwand immer recht schnell von alleine und nun habe ich hält festgestellt das es sich temperaturabhängig verhält.

Das hat dann Vllt weniger mit der Pumpe zu tun evtl liegt es auch am Füllstand oder irgendwelche Lager die erst warm laufen müssen


----------



## crankrider (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

kann ich nur bestätigen,
es ist meine 2. H100i und die ist Top. Nur beim starten des Systems, hört man sie kurz anlaufen 
Aber wie gesagt, die erste ging auch an Corsair zurück


----------



## Sefyu_TR (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja gerade bei unseren Corsair Kompaktkühlungen gab's leider oft defekte Pumpen


----------



## JackOnell (13. September 2013)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Ja gerade bei unseren Corsair Kompaktkühlungen gab's leider oft defekte Pumpen



Aber warum hört das rattern bei Wärme Komplett auf? Bei mir zu mindest


----------



## schlenzie (13. September 2013)

Hat vielleicht was mit Viskosität zu tun


----------



## JackOnell (13. September 2013)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht was mit Viskosität zu tun



Genau aber dann wäre ja nix kaputt


----------



## crankrider (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kann da nur jedem raten, sie solange einzuschicken,
bis man ein Produkt erhält, was tadeloss läuft 

Corsair bietet diesen Service an, also sollte man davon Gebrauch nehmen.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Warum es wenn es warm ist nicht mehr klackert klingt für mich auch nach Viskosität. 
Aber auf jeden Fall schließe ich mich crankrider über mir an! Einschicken bis es funzt.


----------



## WinNuker84 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi Leute,

da ich in diesen Thread verwiesen wurde, stelle ich meine Frage nun hier.
Folgende Ausgangssituation.
Ich hab einen i5 3570K und einen Thermalright HR Macho in der PCGH Edition.
Die Temps (lt. Coretemp) sind im Idle bei:

Kern #0 33°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #1 34°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #2 30°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #3 29°C (schwankend bis +5°C)

Gern will ich die CPU noch auf ~4Ghz übertakten.
Jetzt denke ich über die H100i nach.

Ich hatte vorher mal die i7 2600K und die Corsair H80 und da lagen die Temps im IDLE Betrieb bei <30°C (!)

Ich verspreche mir von der H100i dass auch dann die Temps deutlich runtergehen. (Warum soll die auch schlechter sein als die kleinere H80)
Die H100i hat zwar schon verbesserte Lüfter, allerdings will ich die mitgelieferten durch 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM austauschen.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## JackOnell (16. September 2013)

WinNuker84 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> da ich in diesen Thread verwiesen wurde, stelle ich meine Frage nun hier.
> Folgende Ausgangssituation.
> ...



In dem Bereich sind die ausgelesen Temperaturen sehr ungenau und sagen nichts aus. 
Ein Vergleich unter last wäre sinnvoller. 
Und dann kommt es noch auf die anliegende Spannung unsw an.
Der 240er Radiator bringt natürlich mehr Leistung als ein 120er.
Bei den Lüftern kann ich nur für die noiseblocker sprechen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ein test von LinusTechTips hat mal ergeben, dass teilweise die kleine H80i tatsächlich doch besser sein kann, als die H100i. 
dauert nur wieder ewig, das entsprechende video zu finden, soviel content wie die inzwischen auf ihrem kanal haben ... 
die H100i hat zwar einen 240er radi, der ist aber nur 27mm dick. der 120er radi von der H80i dagegen ist 38mm dick. 
zudem werden beide modelle mit zwei lüftern verkauft, die H80i ist somit "out of the box" auf push-pull ausgelegt, was wieder 1-3° unterschied machen kann.

wenn du die lüfter direkt an die pumpe anschliesst, kanns du auch die normalen ohne pwm kaufen. noctua nf-f12 hiessen die glaub ich, die werden oft empfohlen.

edit: die dicke der radiatoren ist warscheinlich mit der blende drum herum, somit kann man bei beiden modellen nochmal 5mm abziehen, womit die eigendliche dicke des lamellenbereichs auf 22mm bzw 33mm sinkt.


----------



## WinNuker84 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Der 240er Radiator bringt natürlich mehr Leistung als ein 120er.


 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> die H100i hat zwar einen 240er radi, der ist aber nur 27mm dick. der 120er radi von der H80i dagegen ist 38mm dick.
> zudem werden beide modelle mit zwei lüftern verkauft, die H80i ist somit "out of the box" auf push-pull ausgelegt, was wieder 1-3° unterschied machen kann.


 
Das widerspricht sich jetzt irgendwie 

Also hat die H80i doch ne bessere Kühlleistung obwohl kleinerer Radiator, dann könnte ich ja auch gleich zur H90 greifen, weil mein Obsidian 800D hinten sowohl Bohrungen für 120er als auch für 140er hat.
Oder die H100i mit 4x Noctua - als Push/Pull.
Dann ist allerdings die Frage der Lautstärke nicht zu unterschätzen denke ich mal.
OMG ich werd wahnsinnig


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

Genau lesen, die Aussage war, dass die h80i manchmal sogar besser sein kann. Nicht, dass sie immer besser ist  ich suche nachher mal den Test raus.


----------



## zerrocool88 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich habe ein 4670K ( noch nicht übertaktet) und die H100i plus Noctua Pwm und ich hatte bei Benchmakrs noch nie über 48c

Wobei ich die lüfter drezhal aber auch auf fixed RPM.1100 Stehen habe und nicht auf max.


----------



## WinNuker84 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab hier mal nen netten test gefunden.

Vor allem bei 75% Leistung der Lüfter (natürlich wird der Serienmüll immer gegen Noctua getauscht) besticht die H100i:
Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110 - So testet PC-Max | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


----------



## crankrider (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



WinNuker84 schrieb:


> Oder die H100i mit 4x Noctua - als Push/Pull.


 
Würde ich Dir auch raten, hat dann um einiges mehr an Leistung, als die H80 
Mit den Noctuas machst du nichts falsch, aber mit den Noiseblockern, kannst du Deine Lautstärke gut reduzieren.
So das Du von den 4 Lüfis kaum was merkst, habe an meiner selbst 4 laufen, alle 4 Lüfis laufen auf 800-1000 rpm, da hörst du nur den Luftstrom
und der ist erträglich


----------



## WinNuker84 (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



crankrider schrieb:


> Würde ich Dir auch raten, hat dann um einiges mehr an Leistung, als die H80
> Mit den Noctuas machst du nichts falsch, aber mit den Noiseblockern, kannst du Deine Lautstärke gut reduzieren.
> So das Du von den 4 Lüfis kaum was merkst, habe an meiner selbst 4 laufen, alle 4 Lüfis laufen auf 800-1000 rpm, da hörst du nur den Luftstrom
> und der ist erträglich


 

Wie heißen denn die Noiseblocker genau?
Dann kann ich mal schauen ob die Lautstärke da wirklich leiser als bei den Noctuas ist.
Denn die haben bei Verwendung eines Low Noise Adapters mit grade mal 1200 RPM und 18,6 dB(A). Also wenn ich die dann via Pumpe auf 1200 (oder niedriger) stelle, sollte die Geräuschkulisse klein bleiben.
Wenn die Noiseblocker da drunter liegen, dann wär es ne Überlegung wert - daher bitte mal das genau MOdell angeben.
Btw: Ich habe schon 3x NF-F12 PWM zu hause, d.h. für mein Push/Pull müsste ich nur einen Noctua dazu kaufen, wenn ich mich für NB entscheide müsste ich 4(!) Stück kaufen, was sicher mit mind. 60-80 Euro zu Buche schlägt nochmal


----------



## crankrider (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also falls Du mit der Lautstärke der Noctua´s klarkommst,
würde ich Dir raten bei ihnen zu bleiben, da Dir dort wie du schreibst nur noch einer fehlen würde.

Bei den Noiseblockern handelt es sich um das NB Pro PL1 oder PL2 Modell.
Ich selbst nutze die PL1, den durch die Push/Pull Variante, reichen die PL1 für mein System mehr als genug.
Kühle damit einen FX-8350 @ 4,5 Ghz unter vollLast bei ca. 60-65°


----------



## MrBacon (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Reicht eine Corsair H100 mit zwei Bequiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüftern für ein i7 4770k @ 4,3GHZ??


----------



## crankrider (26. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Silent Wings sind nicht gerade die idealen Lüfi´s für einen Radi.

edit: obwohl die sw 2 shon ok sind, also vergiss was ich geschrieben habe, habe die 2 übersehen 

ja, die H100 sollte da reichen, solang du die Lüfi´s aufdrehst !!


----------



## Uter (27. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Silent Wings 2 sind auch nicht viel besser geeignet als die 1er. Einzig die Schrauben lassen sich einfacher durchstecken, der Rahmen bleibt ungeeignet.


----------



## MrBacon (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ok...davon lass ich dann die Finger...

Andere Frage: Wenn ich mir eine "richtige" WaKü kaufen will:

Kann ich das so machen:

EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LTX CSQ Intel Sockel 775, 1155, 1156,

MagiCool Copper Radiator III - 360 mm - Hardware, Notebooks

MagiCool Deep Quiet 700 - DC12V Pumpe - Hardware, Notebooks

??? 

Plus welche Lüfter, welche Anschlüsse und Schläuche brauch ich noch??
Glaubt ihr das Zeug, so wie es ist bringt was??

CPU ist ein 4770K übertaktet...


----------



## crankrider (28. September 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also,

Wakü-Komps. würde ich an Deiner Stelle schonmal nicht bei MF kaufen, sondern hier
Die können Dich auch mal beraten, falls irg. nicht stimmt oder Du eine Frage über das Produkt hast.

Bei MF ist es so, wie wenn Du einen Aldi-Mitarbeiter über die Fertig-Systeme fragst, die sie anbieten 

Radiator ist ok, würde aber bei AT eher zu einem Alphacool tendieren, sind ein bissle besser als die von Magicool.
Der CPU-Kühler ist ok, sollte für den "Hitzkopf" reichen. Pumpe nicht, also die kannst du eigentlich vergessen 

Da würde ich Dir eher zu dieser raten.

AGB´s gibt es schon ab 24,95,- € von Alphacool und anderen Marken.


Anschlüsse: 13/10 oder 16/10, das ist Dir überlassen (müssen halt ein *1/4* Gewinde sein ) aber das haben die Teile ja,
also Deine /Meine Pumpe, Radiator und Cpu-Kühler 

Schläuche dann nach den ausgesuchten Anschlüssen richten, gibt genug Firmen Masterkleer ist gut und güsntig.

Puhh, für Lüfter bin ich der falsche ansprechpartner, den ich hatte bei mir immer die Noiseblocker PL1 am laufen,
die bei meinen 3 Radi´s locker alles im grünem Bereich gehalten haben und das bei absoluter "Stille".

Aber da Du einen Tripple-Radi verbauen möchtest, würden diese auch schonmal reichen,
aber lass Dich da am besten von den Pro´s hier beraten, welche Lüfter da für Dich besser währen.

Ich lege halt viel wert auf "silent" und nehme da 3-5° mehr gerne in kauf 

Falls Dir hier nicht so gut geholen wird, switche mal in den WaKü-Thread um,
da können Dir die Jungs besser helfen.

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Multithread (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Beim Heft 11/2013 ist die Swiftech H220 richtig gut weggekommen, deshalb wollte ich mir die, bzw. deren grosser Bruder die H320 zulegen für einen Lan Rechner der auf einen übertakteten 4670k setzten wird.
Gehäuse ist ein Antec Three Hundred two, wird aber noch um nen integrierten Bildschirm erweitert

Wichtig wäre mit insbesondere das die Wakü leise ist, der Tower soll als Arbeits-Rechner für Singel-Threaded aufgaben dienen.

Allerdings haben die Swiftech AiO's eine extrem schlechte Verfügbarkeit, deshalb suche ich nun nach alternativen, wäre ev. eine Echte wakü bis 200CHF sogar besser geeignet? Oder besser einen gewöhnlichen Tower kühler mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben?
Tripple radiator bevorzugt, weill dann oben in der Mitte alles Radiatorfläche wäre mit nem gleichmässigen rand rund herum


----------



## crankrider (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey Multi,

es gibt ja in diversen Shops (Caseking, Aquatuning usw...) WaKü-Sets bis 200,-€
Von denen sind einige recht gut und wesentlich besser als eine AiO-WaKü.

Die Lautstärke ist ein anderes Thema, den bei meinem Lieblings-Set, das ich letztens
bei meinem Bruder verbaut hat, ist die 5,25 Duallbay-Pumpe/AGB etwas lauter, iwr mussten
sie mit Dämmmatten umkleben und den Schacht etwas "vergrößern", dann war aber aber Top.

Und die WaKü lässt sich im Gegensatz zu jeder AiO-WaKü beliebig vergrössern und der CPU-Kühler
der dort zum Einsatz kommt, ist recht gut, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Sets.

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Multithread (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn ich wirklich ne echte Wakü aufbauen, dann setzte ich auch nicht mehr auf solche Komplett sets, dann lasse ich mich korrekt beraten, insbesondere wegen der Pumpe, die soll leise sein.

Was mir am set gefällt ist die idee die Pumpe in den 5.25 Zoll schacht zu packen, das bringt mir aber nichts, da das Gehäuse voraussichtlich keinen 5.25 Zoll Schacht mehr haben wird wenn die Hardware eingebaut wird. Der AoC Bildschirm braucht eben seinen platz.
Am Set gefällt mir dafür der Radiator überhaupt nicht, ich dachte da an einen wo man über die ganze Länge die Lamellen sieht, ausserdem würde ich mir 3*120 oder 2*140mm wünschen.

Die Swiftech H220/320 lasen sich ebenfalls wie die Eisberg beliebig vergrössern


----------



## crankrider (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Multithread schrieb:


> Wenn ich wirklich ne echte Wakü aufbauen, dann setzte ich auch nicht mehr auf solche Komplett sets, dann lasse ich mich korrekt beraten, insbesondere wegen der Pumpe, die soll leise sein.



Das kann ich verstehen, für eine WaKü, die man länger haben möchte und um einiges weiter ausbauen möchte,
ist es besser sich alles selbst auszusuchen, dann hat man wirklich alles so, wie man es haben möchte.
Leise Peumpen sind kein Problem, z.B. eine *Laing DDC-1Plus* *12V* + Aufsatz, ist eine Pumpe mit einer
Top Leistung und duch den Ausatz, ziemlich ruhig 



Multithread schrieb:


> Was mir am set gefällt ist die idee die Pumpe in den 5.25 Zoll schacht zu packen, das bringt mir aber nichts, da das Gehäuse voraussichtlich keinen 5.25 Zoll Schacht mehr haben wird wenn die Hardware eingebaut wird. Der AoC Bildschirm braucht eben seinen platz.
> Am Set gefällt mir dafür der Radiator überhaupt nicht, ich dachte da an einen wo man über die ganze Länge die Lamellen sieht, ausserdem würde ich mir 3*120 oder 2*140mm wünschen.



Genau, daher ist dieses Set für die wenigsten brauchbar, da es 2x 5,25 Schächte verschlingt.
Es gibt aber auch Sets mit stand-alone Pumpen und natürlich 360er oder 280er Radi´s.



Multithread schrieb:


> Die Swiftech H220/320 lasen sich ebenfalls wie die Eisberg beliebig vergrössern


 
oh, das wusste ich nicht, kenne diese Modelle nicht


----------



## Multithread (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich denke ich werde mal bezüglich einer echen Wakü nachfragen, ne AiO scheint nicht das zu bieten was ich brauche.


----------



## crankrider (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das ist auch besser denk ich mal.
Hier im Forum gibt es zu einer echten WaKü auch bessere Beratung und Foren 
Dann mal viel Glück und gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Projekt.


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen

Könnt ihr mir einen guten 120mm Lüfter als Ersatzlüfter für die Corsair H100i empfehlen? Laut diversen Berichten sollen die Noctua NF-F12 sowie die Noiseblocker eLoops nicht all zu schlecht sein.

Danke


----------



## Computer_Freak (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte euch vor Kompaktwaküs "warnen".
Bei meiner Corsair H70 sind heute beim PC umbauen die Schläuche eingerissen und jetzt ist sie schön undicht. ist 2 Jahre und 3 Monate alt. 
Jetzt habe ich sie zerlegt damit ich die Schläuche tauschen kann. Als ich die Kupfergrundplatte demontiert hatte sah ich das die Kühlfinnen mit Kristallen "verstopft" ist (sieht ähnlich wie Zucker aus)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Qualität der Kompaktwaküs unter aller Sau.


----------



## Smil0r (31. Oktober 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich möchte euch vor Kompaktwaküs "warnen".
> Bei meiner Corsair H70 sind heute beim PC umbauen die Schläuche eingerissen und jetzt ist sie schön undicht. ist 2 Jahre und 3 Monate alt.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## unLieb (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Qualität der Kompaktwaküs unter aller Sau.


 
Achso, weil du nun Pech hattest, sind alle gleich schlecht? Interessante Theorie.


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Grundsätzlich "schlecht" kann man nicht sagen, aber die Probleme mit den Pumpen sind nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Inwiefern es bei oben genanntem Einzelfall Ansätze gibt, dies auf weitere Kühllösungen zu übertragen (evtl. grundlegendes Problem der eingesetzten Kühlflüssigkeit?), muss sich zeigen; die Langzeiterfahrungen fehlen bislang und auch ich selbst kann nur aus meinem Fall und meinem Umfeld schließen. 
Allerdings bin ich auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass bislang die Kompaktwaküs für das Gelieferte zu teuer sind, die Pumpen qualitativ zu stark streuen und i.d.R. deutlich zu laut sind. Gängige User mit ausreichend Platz und normalem OC-Verhalten sind mit einem günstigen Luftkühler für <40€ mMn besser bedient.


----------



## Computer_Freak (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



unLieb schrieb:


> Achso, weil du nun Pech hattest, sind alle gleich schlecht? Interessante Theorie.



Ich sehe es nicht als Pech, Pech ist es wenn die Pumpe einen mechanischen Defekt hat z.B.: ein defektes Lager.
Aber wenn der Schlauch undicht wird weil er spröde und steif wird ist es schlechte Qualität. Zum vergleich mal die Kühlwasserschläuche eines Autos, die sind stärkeren Umwelteinflüssen (höhere Temperaturschwankungen, Vibrationen) ausgesetzt und gehen nicht nach 2 Jahren kaputt. Das ist dann gute Qualität
Das selbe ist auch zu der Kühlflüssigkeit zu sagen die Kristalle bildet.

Meine Pumpe war eig nie zu höhren.


----------



## unLieb (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Du vergleichst jetzt nicht allen ernstes die Kühlung eines Autos mit dem eines PCs? 

Es ist einfach mal Fakt, dass sich in Foren wie diesem hier zum Großteil nur die Leute zu Wort melden, die Probleme mit einem Produkt haben. Und dadurch wird der Eindruck über ein Produkt verfälscht. Ist mir auch letztens wieder bei Android-Hilfe aufgefallen. 

Tatsache ist nun auch, dass man nicht weiß, wie viele Leute denn mit ihren Kompaktkühlungen zufrieden sind, und nichts zu beanstanden haben. Würden sich mal komplett ALLE zu Wort melden, würden viele Produktrezessionen mit Sicherheit ganz anders ausfallen. 


Ich kann verstehen, dass man seinem Ärger erst einmal Luft machen will, und auch ich bin der Meinung dass die Kompaktkühlungen ruhig ein paar Euros billiger sein können, aber gleich zu behaupten, dass die Qualität generell bei allen Kompaktkühlungen unter aller Sau sei, finde ich schon ein bisschen weit hergeholt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das Auto war noch ein freundlicher Vergleich, denn da werde Kühlkreisläufe durchaus mal undicht. Die Konkurrenz der AiOs sind Luftkühler. Schon mal gehört, dass davon einer (bei ordnungsgemäßer Montage) andere Hardware bedroht hat?
Und während man bei den Schläuchen ggf. noch äußere Einflüsse geltend machen könnte (auch wenn mir nicht wirklich einfällt, welche. Selbst bei starken Schwarzlichteinsatz sollte mittelmäßige Qualität nicht zu solchem Versagen führen) liegt die Füllung definitiv vollständig in Hand des Herstellers. Wenn es da zu Auskristallisation oder Korrosion kommt, dann liegt ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler vor. Möglich, dass der nur die H70 betrifft und mittlerweile behoben wurde. Dann wäre aber eigentlich ein Rückruf angesagt, kein "innerhalb der Garantie merkt das eh kaum einer", sonst bleibt der Grundtenor der Gleiche: Produkten dieses Herstellers ist nicht zu trauen.

(interessant wäre jetzt, wie zwei Jahre alte CoolIt AiOs von innen aussehen)




Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Als ich die Kupfergrundplatte demontiert hatte sah ich das die Kühlfinnen mit Kristallen "verstopft" ist (sieht ähnlich wie Zucker aus)


 
Kannst du die Kristalle näher beschreiben? Unterscheiden sie sich in der Farbe von der Kühlflüssigkeit? Lassen sie sich ggf. in Wasser lösen (über Tage hinweg oder/und wenn mans warm macht?) Sind sie sehr hart oder lassen sie sich zwischen glatten Oberflächen zerdrücken?


----------



## Computer_Freak (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du die Kristalle näher beschreiben? Unterscheiden sie sich in der Farbe von der Kühlflüssigkeit? Lassen sie sich ggf. in Wasser lösen (über Tage hinweg oder/und wenn mans warm macht?) Sind sie sehr hart oder lassen sie sich zwischen glatten Oberflächen zerdrücken?



Sie sind ähnlich wie Zucker , wenn man sich kein Zucker mehr im Wasser lösen lässt, haben die gleiche Farbe wie die Kühlflüssigkeit und lassen sich zerdrücken. Seit gestern liegen sie in der Kühlflüsigkeit und lösen sich nichtg auf, erwärmen kann ich es erst wenn ich die neue Kühlflüssigkeit eingefüllt habe ich bracuhe die alte noch für den Mengenvergleich. 
Und diese Kristalle waren auch im Radiator nur größer.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2013)

Könnte es sein das sich die Kristalle durch zukommen von Luft gebildet haben ?
Wenn du sagst das sie undicht ist könnte das schon länger  so sein. Ohne das sie ausgelaufen ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Sie sind ähnlich wie Zucker , wenn man sich kein Zucker mehr im Wasser lösen lässt, haben die gleiche Farbe wie die Kühlflüssigkeit und lassen sich zerdrücken. Seit gestern liegen sie in der Kühlflüsigkeit und lösen sich nichtg auf, erwärmen kann ich es erst wenn ich die neue Kühlflüssigkeit eingefüllt habe ich bracuhe die alte noch für den Mengenvergleich.
> Und diese Kristalle waren auch im Radiator nur größer.


 
Probier mal, sie in reinem Wasser zu lösen. Gut möglich, dass es nur ein zu hoch konzentrierter Zusatz ist.


----------



## Computer_Freak (1. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das sich die Kristalle durch zukommen von Luft gebildet haben ?
> Wenn du sagst das sie undicht ist könnte das schon länger  so sein. Ohne das sie ausgelaufen ist


 
Nein da sie erst beim Umbau durch das bewegen der Schläuche undicht wurde.

Ok das werde ich noch versuchen, wenn es so wäre, wäre es trotdem blöd da es den Kühler verstopft.


----------



## JackOnell (1. November 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Nein da sie erst beim Umbau durch das bewegen der Schläuche undicht wurde.
> 
> Ok das werde ich noch versuchen, wenn es so wäre, wäre es trotdem blöd da es den Kühler verstopft.



Ja beim bewegen wurde es für dich als undicht erkennbar, aber trotzdem kann schon Luft hinein gekommen sein...


----------



## Computer_Freak (2. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ja beim bewegen wurde es für dich als undicht erkennbar, aber trotzdem kann schon Luft hinein gekommen sein...



Aber wenn Luft rein kommt dann muss auch Wasser raus, und das war vorher nie der Fall.


----------



## JackOnell (2. November 2013)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Aber wenn Luft rein kommt dann muss auch Wasser raus, und das war vorher nie der Fall.



Nicht zwangsläufig, könnte ja auch verdunsten.... Aber das hätte man am kluckern gehört evtl.
Konntest du sie reparieren ?


----------



## Computer_Freak (4. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Reperatur ist abgeschlossen. Ich habe die schläuche durch neue ersetzt, einfach irgendwelche durchsichtigen die ich rum liegen hatte.
Bevor ich sie einbaue lasse ich sie aber außerhalb des PCs noch ein wenig laufen ob wirklich alles passt.
Die alte Flüssigkeit (war knapp 200ml) habe ich jetzt gegen eine von Inovatec ersetzt, das befüllen war auch kein Problem lief alles schön rein und ein wenig Luft als AGB-Ersatz ist auch drinnen und ich muss sagen meine Pumpe ist angenehm leise, aus einem Meter nicht zu hören.

Jetzt werde ich mal die alte Flüssigkeit verdünnen und schaun ob sich die Kristalle auflösen.


----------



## tanzendekadaver (4. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ahoi hoi, ich hätte da mal ein Problem.

Habe als erstes mal versucht hier aus dem Thread eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden, doch nach 40 Minuten rumgesuche, habe ich noch kein befriedigendes Ergebniss bekommen. 
Daher hier mal mein Problem:

Habe die letzte Woche mehr oder weniger günstig ne Coolermaster Seidon 240M bekommen.
Dachte mir, komm hast nen schönes altes Bitfenix Shinobi (ist auch schon weider 3 Jahre alt). Da passen 2x 120 oder 2x140mm Lüfter in den Deckel, da bekommst du auch den Radiator unter. Der passt auch rein, nur für die Lüfter ist dann kein Platz . Die Lüfter aussen (also unter dem Deckel montieren) klappt auch nicht, da hier Kunststoffkanten für die Stabilität oder ähnliches drinne sind.

Also wird es für mich wohl ein neues Gehäuse, hätte ich normal noch bis zu den Weihnachtsfeeiertagen rausgezögert, aber da wird sich noch ein anderes Projekt finden .

Also ich hab aktuell ein ASUS P8H67, nen i5-2500, 8gb Ram, ein be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W eine ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 DirectCU II 2x 3,5" Festplatten, 2 2,5" SSD's nen DVD Laufwerk nen Kartenleser und ne Asus Xonar als soundkarte verbaut. Zudem sind 2 be quiet! Silent Wings und ein 120mm Bitfenix Lüftervorhanden.

Ich habe schonmal 2 Gehäuse ins Auge gefasst, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so hinhaut. Preislich habe ich mich erstmal bis 80€ eingespielt, falls es sich lohnt würde ich auch mehr ausgeben.

Variante 1: Thermaltake Urban S31, schallgedämmt (VP700M1N2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hab hier allerdings in nem Test folgenden Wortlaut geufunden und hab nicht ganz genau verstanden was gemeint war:


> Für einen Radiator ist jedoch zu wenig Platz zwischen Mainboard und Deckelblech. Wer einen Radiator darauf setzen möchte, muss auf den Deckel verzichten.



Variante 2: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS2A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier säße der Radiator hinter dem HDD Käfig. Leidet dadurch die Kühlleistung erheblich?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

"Erheblich" sicherlich nicht. Aber aufgrund der Montage im Gehäuse solltest du zusätzlich einen Frontlüfter einsetzen, damit die warme Luft nicht am Radiator vorbei direkt wieder nach vorne strömt.
Zum ersten Gehäuse bräuchte man mal genau Bilder vom Deckel inneren und ggf. Informationen über Hindernisse auf deinem Mainboard. Es ist offensichtlich nicht genug Platz, um einen Radiator und Lüfter zwischen der Oberseite des Metallchassis und dem Mainboard unterzubringen. Aber der Plastikaufsatz erscheint mir so hoch, dass da ein Radiator reinpassen könnte -wenn denn nichts im Weg ist- und ggf. kann man Radiator und Lüfter versetzt vor dem Board montieren. Genau so ist es jedenfalls auch im Preisvergleich abgelichtet - soweit ich das erkenne aber mit einem 240er Radi.

Hast du übrigens schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einfach die Plastikstreben bei deinem jetztigen Gehäuse zu bearbeiten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du übrigens schon mal darüber nachgedacht, einfach die Plastikstreben bei deinem jetztigen Gehäuse zu bearbeiten?


 
wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen. ich hab das bei meinem shinobi xl auch gemacht.


----------



## Computer_Freak (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe die Flüssigkeit jetzt seit knapp 24h verdünnt und die Kristalle lösen sich nicht auf.

Edit: 

Hier noch ein Foto von der verklebten Kühlergrundplatte und von den neunen Schläuchen im eingebauten Zustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanzendekadaver (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Abdedckung zu "Modden" hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber nur weil dort die Pumpe schon angeschraubt war. ^^ 
Hab eh vor das Gehäuse zu wechseln, von daher muss ich jetzt nich Anfangen an dem Case rum zu knorzen, wenn es so oder so getauscht werden soll. Daher versetzte ich die Zeit eher bei der Suche eines neuen Gehäuses .

Hier sind nochmal 2 Bilder zum Urban s31: 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In diesem Test heißt es wieder: 





> Bereits vorinstalliert sind jeweils ein Lüfter in der Front und im hinteren Bereich. Unter dem Top lässt sich zudem auch ein 240er Radiator für eine Wasserkühlung verbauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Sieht man auf dem zweiten Bild schön - es hat seitlich versetzt zwei zusätzliche Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für 120er Lüfter bzw. einen 240er Radiator, der dann weit genug vorne hängt, um nicht mit Mainboardkomponenten zu kollidieren.


----------



## crankrider (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich kann nur sagen, nie wieder eine AIO-WaKü 

Meine neue WaKü erlaubt mir über 400 Mhz mehr und das bei 11° weniger.
Mein Bulli war bei 4,2 - 4,4 Ghz bei 68-70° @ Last mit der h100i.

Mit meiner neuen WaKü, die gerade mal 240,-€ gekostet hat. bin ich bei 4,6 Ghz und ereiche nach 2,5h Prime die 57°.
Dabei kühlt der selbe Radi noch die Spawas und die Northbridge 

Und bald werden noch die 6970er unter Wasser gesetzt. All dies währe mit einer AIO-WaKü nicht möglich währe,
also danke Corsair, das ihr mir die Augen geöffnet habt und ich mit so nem Sch..ß wie h100i meine Erfahrung machen dürfte 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## unLieb (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hier werden aber wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Es sollte doch wohl klar sein, dass eine Kompakte Wasserkühlung mit einer "Echten" nicht mithalten kann. 

Und es sind ja auch ganz andere Preisdimensionen. 240 € ist ja fast dreimal so viel gegenüber was eine Kompakte kostet.


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ganz recht. Die aktuellen AiO muss man leistungsmäßig eher mit den stärksten Luftkühlern vergleichen. Da sie im Bereich Lautstärke (Lüfter und Pumpe) meistens sehr deutlich den Kürzeren ziehen und ebenfalls vom Preis her eigtl. immer unterlegen sind, bekommt man des Öfteren den Eindruck, dass sie weder Fisch noch Fleisch sind. Weder haben sie die Vorteile einer WaKü (leise und leistungsstark) noch die einer Luftkühlung (günstiger Anschaffungspreis und relativ leichte Montage), sondern vereinen momentan tendentiell eher die Nachteile beider Welten in sich als die Vorteile. 

Daher sind AiO meistens nur in bestimmen Einzelfällen empfehlenswert und erfordern i.d.R. noch erhebliche Investitionen in geeignete Lüfter, damit sie auch einigermaßen sinnvoll einsetzbar sind.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich sehe in den aio's nur einen sinn, wenn man weder platz für eine richtige wakü, noch für einen großen towerkühler hat. ein 120mm lüfter passt inzwischen in fast jedes case, und damit auch fast immer eine aio-wakü


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Genau das sind diese speziellen Einsatzgebiete wie eben bspw. in einem ITX-System oder einem vegleichbar engen Gehäuse, in welchem ein leistungsstarker Luftkühler keinen Platz findet und man statt einem oder mehreren Gehäuselüfter(n) den Radiator anbringt. In einem gängigen Desktop-System ist jedoch aus Preis/Leistungssicht und in Relation von Lautstärke/Kühlleistung und Kühlleistung/€ ein Luftkühler momentan noch deutlich überlegen.


----------



## crankrider (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist richtig,
man kann ne richtige nicht mit einer AiO vergleichen.

240,-€ waren es bei mir nur wegen dem MoBo-Kit. Ohne währe ich bei ca. 200,-€. Es gibt aber schon auch einige AiO´s in dieser Preisklasse.
Auf die wollte ich auch hinaus, den wesentlich besser als wie eine h100i kühlen sie nicht, kosten aber fast das doppelte 

Das man eher die AiO´s mit Luftkühlern vergleicht ist richtig, wollte mit meiner Aussage eher denen die zwichen einer richtigen WaKü
und einer AiO etwas die Entscheidung erleichtern, besonders wenn sie Platz im Case haben und ein paar Euro mehr investieren können,
den es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, was immer noch einige nicht glauben wollen.

Habe ja schon öffter hier gelesen, das sich einige eine AiO gekauft haben und Temps wie von einer richtigen WaKü erwartet haben, darum ging es mir mehr mit meiner Aussage
und natürlich darum, das ich jetzt froh bin, von der Corsair weg zu sein, ordentliche Temp´s habe, noch einiges an Luft nach oben und sie erweitern kann 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## unLieb (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



crankrider schrieb:


> 240,-€ waren es bei mir nur wegen dem MoBo-Kit. Ohne währe ich bei ca. 200,-€. Es gibt aber schon auch einige AiO´s in dieser Preisklasse.
> Auf die wollte ich auch hinaus, den wesentlich besser als wie eine h100i kühlen sie nicht, kosten aber fast das doppelte



Also die teuerste Kompakte die ich finden kann ist die NZXT Kraken X60 für 136 €. Sind immer noch 100 € weniger gegenüber deiner neuen. 


Und bei 100 € mehr, bzw. fast das dreifache am Budget gegenüber der H100i die du vorher hattest kann man wohl eine deutlich bessere Temperatur erwarten. 


Also ich mir meine H100 kaufte war mir von Anfang an klar, dass ich NIE die Temperaturen einer vollwertigen WaKü erwarten kann. Allerdings will ich nun auch langsam auf eine echte umsteigen. 

Nicht weil ich Ärger oder dergleichen habe, sondern der Optik wegen. Will mein Gehäuse etwas modden, und irgendwas braucht ein Mann in was er sinnlos Geld stecken kann wenn er kein Auto hat. 


Wäre mal noch interessant zu wissen, in was für Komponenten du nun letztendlich deine 240 € investiert hast. 



P.S: Kof dich ma ne Tüte Deutsch, die hat mich och jehilft! 
(Nimm es nicht zu Ernst)


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So gesehen ist wohl der einzige Vorteil der AiOs, dass sie die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen und viele enttäuschte Nutzer einer AiO gleich auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Allerdings zahlt man doch, je nach Modell, recht viel Lehrgeld. Könnte man sich so gesehen sparen und gleich zu einer echten WaKü greifen, aber man ist eben durch den geringeren Preis und die vermeintlich nutzerfreundlichere Gestaltung der Komplettkühlung verleitet, sie auszuprobieren und wird im Originalzustand eigtl. immer enttäuscht. 
Mir kommt jedenfalls keine AiO mehr ins Haus; sofern ich mal den Drang nach einer Wasserkühlung verspüren sollte, dann wirds eine richtige WaKü für CPU + GPU.


----------



## crankrider (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



beren2707 schrieb:


> So gesehen ist wohl der einzige Vorteil der AiOs, dass sie die Hemmschwelle herabsetzen und viele enttäuschte Nutzer einer AiO gleich auf eine richtige Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Allerdings zahlt man doch, je nach Modell, recht viel Lehrgeld. Könnte man sich so gesehen sparen und gleich zu einer echten WaKü greifen, aber man ist eben durch den geringeren Preis und die vermeintlich nutzerfreundlichere Gestaltung der Komplettkühlung verleitet, sie auszuprobieren und wird im Originalzustand eigtl. immer enttäuscht.
> Mir kommt jedenfalls keine AiO mehr ins Haus; sofern ich mal den Drang nach einer Wasserkühlung verspüren sollte, dann wirds eine richtige WaKü für CPU + GPU.


 
Zu dieser Klasse gehörte ich auch. Große WaKü gegen die Corsair getauscht, da ich zuviel gebastelt habe und eine richtige WaKü da nur im Wege war.
Drei Monate später musste die Corsair einfach raus, da sie natürlich nicht die Erwartungen einer richtigen WaKü nichtmal im Ansatz erfüllen konnte.
Jetzt kühlt sie meinen PhII x4 965 (Officerechner) und das schaft sie auch sehr gut und ruhig. Aber mehr kann ich mit ihr nicht anfangen.

Für mich war es eine Erfahrung wert. In einem kleinem Case, wo kein Platz für einen gr. Luftkühler ist, für eine WaKü oder einfach der Optik wegen, kann ich die Käufer schon noch verstehen 



			
				unLieb schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre mal noch interessant zu wissen, in was für Komponenten du nun letztendlich deine 240 € investiert hast.


 
Hattest recht. Für 180 habe ich auch keine gefunden. Dachte mir die von Silverstone läge bei 180€,
aber die kostet ja weniger als wie die Kraken  

Meine Auflistung ist recht klein, da die WaKü noch im Aufbau ist:

EK-AMD FXA-Kit = 40€ (MoBo)
EK- LTX Nickel CSQ = 40€ (CPU)
XSPC D5 Vario = 145€ (Pumpe+AGB)
XSPC 16/11 4m = 16€ (Schlauch)
EK-Ekoolant = 6€ (Flüssigkeit)
Versand = 4€

Also 251,-€ 

Fittinge & Radi´s hatte ich zum Glück noch daheim.

Ist so natürlich noch nicht komplett. Für die Grakas müssen noch 2 Heatkiller her
und ein 280er Xtreme-Radi, der sich um die beiden Grakas kümmert.

Dazu muss ich aber in der Front erstmal Platz machen, da dort noch 3 HDD`s stören.




			
				unLieb schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Kof dich ma ne Tüte Deutsch, die hat mich och jehilft!
> (Nimm es nicht zu Ernst)


 Sorry, hatten sie nicht mehr auf Lager, also muss es erstmal ohne gehen 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## acidburn1811 (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Solche kompaktkuehlungen haben auch nix in richtige Rechner zu suchen da die nie besser sein können als ein Lüftkühler,das sind nur Notlösungen für zb kleine Cases oder für Leute die Angst haben Wasser in PC zu Schütten.
Kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen das es nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit Hardware schädigend ist da die Pumpe auf den CPU Sockel befestigt ist und Vibrationen auf alle Komponente leitet.Ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## Tony130 (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, ich möchte mir demnächst eine h100i kaufen und dazu gehörige lüfter nur weiß ich nicht welches ich von den beiden nehmen soll, die Corsair SP120  High Performance oder Quiet Edition? die Quiet Edition dreht sich nur langsamer  reicht der drehzahl von den Quiet Edition nicht? gekühlt wird eine i7 4770k 4,5 ghz


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

die performance versoin dürfte nur unwesentlich leiser sein, als die beigelegten der h100i. zumindest unter volldampf. 
ich denke, die quiet sollten immernoch genug power haben.


----------



## Tony130 (17. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich bräuchte noch ein 200mm lüfter für front was sagt ihr dazu ? Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » NZXT FZ-200 Airflow Lüfter, schwarz/weiß - 200mm 20 db mit 174 m³/h Fördervolumen. das alles wird am corsair 600t installiert.


----------



## schlenzie (19. November 2013)

Nachdem ich viele selbst getestet habe um einem leisen aber dennoch starken Lüfter zu verwenden kann ich folgenden am besten empfehlen:

Aerocool Silent Master 200mm LED weiß


----------



## Tony130 (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@schlenzie wie siehts mit CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200 aus?


----------



## schlenzie (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Auch ein toller Lüfter, ist leise  -  leuchtet aber Blau  und du musst den Festplattenkäfig versetzen (weil der Coolermaster 30mm Dick ist)

Das würde dann so aussehen: http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/TCs98073.jpg (allerdings ist hier schon der neue Verbaut)

Hatte den auch schon verbaut  Genau wie die Bitfenix, der Pro ist viel zu laut und der andere ohne Pro schafft kaum Luft reinzupusten


Klick einfach mal auf mein Sysprofil, da kannst du dir noch mehr Fotos ansehen: http://www.sysprofile.de/id129668


----------



## Tony130 (20. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@schlenzie dein pc sieht echt klasse aus. ich möchte auch das gleiche system kaufen wie du nur ein anderen cpu kühler bei mir wird es ein corsair h100i mit 2 Corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Edition lüfter die ich dann mit der lüftersteuerung regeln kann.


----------



## schlenzie (20. November 2013)

Auch den Kühler hatte ich schon verbaut  leider musst du (bei Deckelmontage) die Lüfter außerhalb von oben auf das Gehäuse montieren. Das ganze wird dann extrem Laut und nicht wirklich Kühl, da das Meshgitter sehr viel vom Luftstrom behindert. 

Meine CPU war locker bei über 80 Grad bei leichter Belastung. Habe dann schnell wieder den Archon verbaut. 

Abhilfe: 
- anderes Gehäuse
- andere Position des Kühlers
- andere AiO Kühlung mit einem 120 Radiator


----------



## Tony130 (21. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich werde den meshgitter abschneiden so das ich den radiator oben einbauen kann die lüfter kommen ins gehäuse


----------



## schlenzie (21. November 2013)

So geht es auch. Ich wollte nur mein Gehäuse nicht zerschneiden


----------



## Eav (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo.

Hab eine Frage zum Swiftech H220. Laut meiner Suche passt da ein Schlauch mit ID 3/8 und OD 5/8 dran/drauf.
Wo finde ich einen solchen in braun oder transparent? ID ist eigentlich kein Problem, nur passt dann der OD nicht.
Andere Schlauchkupplungen kann ich nicht verbauen, oder?

Grüße und meinen Dank!

Eav


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Soweit ich das bei Swiftech lese, habe die verwendeten Anschlüsse 5/8" (10 mm) Außendurchmesser, es sollten also alle Schläuche mit 10 mm Innendurchmesser passen. Von der Optik her würde ich auch auf 10/16er tippen. Die Schlauchklemmen müssten flexibel sein, alternativ nimmt man halt einfach andere.

Die Anschlüsse an Radiator und Pumpen/CPU-Einheit kann man afaik nicht wechseln.


----------



## maabe100 (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute, ich suche leisere Lüfter für meine Antec H2O 620. Der Standartlüfter sorgt zwar für gute Temps allerdings ist er doch relativ laut. 
Ich denke eine Sandwich-Lösung wäre das Beste. Die Frage ist welche Lüfter bei geringer Drehzahl/Lautstärke noch adäquaten Druck erzeugen. 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Blasend sollen die eloops wohl recht viel Druck pro Lautstärke erzeugen. Bei saugender Montage wird aber immer wieder von Probleme mit Wirbeln und Geräuschbildung berichtet.


----------



## DrSin (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leute, ich hab da mal ne Frage, habe bei mir eine H60i verbaut und heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn der Kühler nicht Montiert ist, sprich nur die Backplate mit den (richtigen) Schrauben, dass die ganze Konstruktion wackelt.
Zwischen Schrauben und MB sind ca 1-2mm Luft.
Ist das normal? Müsste die Backplate durch die Schrauben fest mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden?

Mainboard ist ein Asus p8z77 - i Deluxe.

Unter Last geht die ganze Sache dann mal flott auf 70°c - Lüfter sind schon andere verbaut (2x Alpenföhn Wingboost)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Da ich mir bald für einen Mini-PC (leider  ) eine H100i zulegen werde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die Pumpe irgendwie mit der Lüftersteuerung verbinden und so leise regeln kann  

Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (2. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da ich mir bald für einen Mini-PC (leider  ) eine H100i zulegen werde, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die Pumpe irgendwie mit der Lüftersteuerung verbinden und so leise regeln kann
> 
> Gruß



Die Pumpe sollte man nicht Regel allenfalls die Lüfter.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mein Asrock hat so einen Power-Lüfteranschluss an der ich die Pumpe betreibe. Laut MB-Sensor liegt sie bei 4200rpm, dafür hält sich die Lärmbelästigung in Grenzen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Dezember 2013)

Ok, werde mir das Teil bestellen, denke ich werde das schon iwie leise bekommen, Lüfter werden sowieso getauscht


----------



## BinGo2010 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bruache eure Hilfe. 

Ich habe einen Intel i7 4770K bei 4,2 GHz am laufen. Aktuell mit dem Scythe Mugen 4 und Noiseblocker BlackSilent PL-PS aber die Kühlleistung ist nicht so toll, wie erhofft. Mit Prime liegt die Temperatur bei 80 bis 82°, was echt viel ist. 

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung zu nehmen. Im Moment in der engeren Auswahl ist die H100i und H110. Aber welche von beiden... Keine Ahnung, da ich nicht weiss, was besser ist  Die ganzen einträge im Internet Internet haben mich mehr verwirrt als beraten. 

Vorzeugsweise würde ich gern einen Radiator nehmen, wo 140mm Lüfter rann können. 

Könnt ihr mir Kompaktwasserkühlungen empfehlen?
Bzw. wäre eine Kompaktwasserkühlung besser als der Scythe Mugen 4 ?  

Schon mal meinem besten Dank. 

Danke und Gruß
BinGo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die 110 ist natürlich etwas leistungsfähiger, als die 110i, aber ein 240er Radi ist eigentlich mehr als ausreichend für eine reine CPU-Kühlung. Extrem niedrige Drehzahlen machen bei Kompaktkühlungen ja so oder so keinen Sinn.
Die Leistung wird auf alle Fälle besser, als mit dem Mugen - aber wie vielfach erwähnt lässt sich das oft nur für niedrige Temperaturen, aber nicht für niedrigere Lautstärke nutzen. Allgemein bei Haswell zu bedenken:
Das größte Problem ist oft der Wärmeübergang zwischen DIE und Heatspreader. Man hat durch Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste schon Verbesserungen von über 15 K erzielt. Umgekehrt bringt es z.T. recht wenig, die Kühlung zu verbessern, weil sie eben gar nicht das Problem ist.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung H100i und dem Corsair Graphite 600T?

Ich habe mir die h100i bestellt, jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage kann man die H100i mit 4 Lüftern betreiben (Platztechnisch)? Egal ob es 4 oder 2 werden, sollte ich sie wie in der Abbildung zu sehen raus blasend einbauen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

denke mal du hast das case bereits. dann miss einfach den abstand zwischen mainboardkante und deckelunterseite. 80mm platz brauchst du, wenn du den radiator und alle lüfter innen verbaust, wenn bei deinem case auch aussen lüfter passen, also zwischen dem gitter und dem eigendlichen case, dann brauchst du nur 55mm. bei einseitiger lüfterbestückung kannst du bei beiden werten nochmal 25mm lüfterdicke abziehen, also mit lüftern innen 55mm, nur der radi innen 30mm.
der aufbau ist gut so, könntest aber auch den lüfter im heck noch umdrehen. wie groß der unteschied dadurch wird, musst du dann selber testen


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mein System steht auch so zu Hause, musste jetzt nur den Dark Rock Pro zurück schicken (Super Leistung, aber zu riesig,geht über alle Speicher Bänke). Dafür wird nächste Woche die H100i geliefert.

Ich wusste bisher nicht wie dick der Radiator ist. Mit den 55mm könnte eng werden. Ich glaube mich dran zu erinnern das zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Mainboard etwas mehr als 3 cm waren, bin jetzt leider nicht zu Hause um nachzumessen.

Ich hoffe das passt trotzdem, weil ich weiß nicht wie die Kühlung ist wenn 2 Lüfter oberhalb des Gitters verbaut sind und der Radiator darunter. Ich vermute momentan das Gitter wird schon stören.

Hab jetzt im netzt dieses Bild von der H100 im Graphite 600T gefunden:

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx75/BODYROXX/IMAG0289.jpg

Die H100 und die H100i sind doch fast baugleich oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ob das Gitter zwischen Radiator und Lüftern sitzt, oder über den Lüftern, macht keinen großen Unterschied. Nur die Optik ist, je nach Gehäuse, mit außenliegenden Lüftern fragwürdig.
Wer will, kann das Gitter auch einfach raussägen/dremeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

der radiator alleine ist etwa 30mm dick. also passt der schonmal alleine rein. also mit einseitiger lüfterbestückung bekommst du die h100i eingebaut, lüfter passen ja auch in die kleinen zwischenkammer. ob du dann noch ein zweites set lüfter verbaut bekommst, häng davon ab, wie dein mainboard aufgebaut ist. also es könnte sein, dass der stecker bzw das kabel von dem 8pin-cpu stromanschluss im weg ist.


----------



## andreww (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir bald das neue EVGA Hadron Air mit einem ASUS Z87I-pro zulegen und suche hierfür noch eine passende All-in-One Wasserkühlung, da ich mir in das schöne Case wirklich keinen dicken Brocken auf die CPU setzen will .. 

Als Prozessor werkelt ein Xeon 1230v3, der zwar nicht allzuviel Abwärme produziert. Allerdings hat das Hadron nur eher eine mittelmäßige Belüftung mit zwei 120mm-Slots am Deckel. 
Wäre es jetzt sinnvoller, nur einen der beiden Slots für eine AIO-Kühlung (bspw. eine Corsair H75) zu verwenden, und im Anderen einen guten Gehäuselüfter, oder direkt beide mit bspw. einer Corsair H100i (gerne auch andere Vorschläge ..) zu belegen. 

Was macht sich da besser?

Btw. Grafikkarte ist eine EVGA GTX 770 AXC Superclocked .. 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Tony130 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo, ich hab heute mein neuen rechner zusammen gebaut und wollte euch fragen ob 77grad zu viel sind? mein i7 4770k läuft auf standart mit einer corsair h100i. das ist nicht normal gestestet hab ich es mit prime95.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist ungewöhnlich hoch, ja.


----------



## Crede (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hey. 

Ich habe eine kurze Frage:

Ein Freund will sich unbedingt eine kompakte WaKü kaufen. 

Er steht vor der Entscheidung zwischen..
-NZXT Kraken x60
-Corsair H100i
-Corsair H110

Welche davon ist die leistungsstärkste sowie leiseste? Gibt es noch Alternativen? Wenn es eine KoWaKü sein soll, dann soll es ein 240/280er Radiator sein, also bitte keine 140mm-Radiatoren-Vorschläge. 

Er will sich zudem 2x be Quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 kaufen, damit die WaKü wenigstens etwas leise ist. 

Ich tippe auf den NZXT..

Lg


----------



## JackOnell (12. Dezember 2013)

Crede schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Ich habe eine kurze Frage:
> 
> ...



Leistungsfähigkeit und leise beißen sich hier, den für Leistung bzw eine gute Funktion braucht man Lüfter die ordentlich Druck und Durchsatz erzeugen.
Ich habe bei mir sogar Gummi Lippen drauf das es dicht zwischen Lüfter und Radiator wird.


----------



## Crede (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Sammelthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Jop, aber ich denke du weißt was ich meine^^

Welche wären denn die Besten Lüfter?


----------



## wick3d1980 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin!

Ich klinke mich auch mal in diesen Laber-Thread ein - nehmt mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich nicht alle 171 Seiten gelesen habe...

Mein i5 2500k läuft aktuell auf 4,4 GHz, Temps max. 64° mit einem Scythe Mine 2 (mit TY-141 Fan). Soweit ok, aber mir geht dieser riesige Klotz in meinem Case irgendwie total auf den Keks! 

Ich finde die Kompakt-WaKüs irgendwie interessant und überlege seit Tagen, ob ich da nicht ein wenig was austausche.

Kandidaten wären die H60 oder H2O 620 - nach Lesen des PCGHX-Tests eher noch die 920, weil man der wohl nicht zwingend die Lüfter tauschen muss und sie somit preislich liegt, wie die beiden vorher genannten (jeweils mit 2 besseren Lüftern).

Wenn ich das von den Temps her mal abschätze (wie gesagt: Tests gelesen!), dann würde sich ein Tausch lohnen, oder was meint Ihr? Wobei mir wesentlich niedrigere Temps gar nicht sooooo wichtig sind (höhere sind natürlich ein No-Go!) - alleine die Tatsache, dass der Klotz weg ist, wäre bereits ein Gewinn für mich! 

Was meint Ihr??? Mine 2 behalten? Oder H60 + 2 Fans / 620 + 2 Fans / 920 Stock-Fans?

vG


----------



## unLieb (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Eigentlich hatten wir festgestellt, dass ein guter Towerkühler besser ist als eine Kompakte. Sind auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Kompakte sind doch nur was für das Auge, oder wenn der Platz im Gehäuse begrenzt ist.


----------



## wick3d1980 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hmm... Also platz ist nun nich soooo das thema. Ist ein zalman z9 plus case und das passt eigentlich alles ganz gut rein. 

Einziges problem wäre, dass der ripjaws x ram zu hoch ist, um für ein paar grad c gewinn einen 2. 140er am mine 2 anzubringen.

Bei der kompakt-wakü würdet ihr also eher abraten?


----------



## unLieb (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nicht abraten, eher nicht zuraten.


----------



## wick3d1980 (17. Dezember 2013)

...weil sich der nutzen (= weniger temp) in relativen grenzen hält?!?


----------



## unLieb (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Der Sinn einer eigentlich Waserkühlung ist ja, geringere Temperaturen bei geringerer Lautstärke zu haben. 

Bei den Kompakten trifft das aber nicht zu. Du brauchst schon ziemlich hohe Umdrehungen der Lüfter, damit die Kompakte an einen Towerkühler heran kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich auch mal in diesen Laber-Thread ein - nehmt mir bitte nicht übel, dass ich nicht alle 171 Seiten gelesen habe...


 
Bei Laberthreads reichen etwaige Zusammenfassungen im Startpost und die letzte Seite 




unLieb schrieb:


> Der Sinn einer eigentlich Waserkühlung ist ja, geringere Temperaturen bei geringerer Lautstärke zu haben.
> 
> Bei den Kompakten trifft das aber nicht zu. Du brauchst schon ziemlich hohe Umdrehungen der Lüfter, damit die Kompakte an einen Towerkühler heran kommt.


 
Bei 240er KopaKüs wie der angesprochenen 920 brauchst du keine hohen Drehzahlen. Die Radiatoren sind zwar nicht unbedingt für niedrige Drehzahlen ausgelegt, aber doppelte Fläche ist doppelte Fläche und ermöglich sogar niedrigere Drehzahlen. Bedenklich sind nur weiterhin die Pumpen. Wenn das schlechtere Ende der Serienstreuung auf unmögliche Entkopplung trifft, dann machen sehr niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen halt keinen Sinn.
Wenn ich mir die Tests der aktuellen CoolIt-Generation aber so angucke, dann könnte mittlerweile der Punkt erreicht sein, an dem KopaKüs auch im Szenario niedrige Temperaturen/mittlere Lautstärke die Nase vorn haben und Luftkühler nur noch im Ultra-Silent-Bereich punkten können (wo ihnen dann aber oft die Leistung für niedrige Temps fehlen. Wenn man die denn unbedingt braucht).
Allerdings sind die großen Dinger auch ein Stück teurer, als die meisten Luftkühler.


----------



## unLieb (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Antec H2O 920 hat doch aber keinen 240iger Radiator! Und auch mit meiner H100 bekomme ich bei niedrigen Drehzahlen keine vernünftige Kühlung hin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

*klatsch*
Sorry, Nummern verwechselt.

Was für "unvernünftige" Kühlung liefert deine H100 denn bei wie "niedrigen" Lüfterdrehzahlen? Die Begriffe sind ja durchaus subjektiv.
Und vor allem: Welcher Luftkühler macht es denn besser?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ich habe bei meiner Antec 620 2x Phobya G-Silent 1200rpm auf ganz kleiner Stufe laufen auf meinem i5 3470 und komme auf 60C ungefähr ? ist das okay ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für manche Steuerungen ist "kleinste Stufe" 7 V, für andere 0 V. Drehzahl?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

ASRock MoBo niedrigste Einstellung , Lüfter laufen keine 800RPM , vlt 500^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das klingt ziemlich gut


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Phobya G.Silent 12 Red 1300rpm x2 @600rpm
Sandwitch mode i5 3470 @ 50W @ 3,8 @ 1.080V Alles im Geschlossenem Gehäuse  
Jetzt alles mehr im Detail


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So kam jetzt endlich mal dazu meine H100i in mein Graphite 600T einzubauen (Push/Pull):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich musste ein wenig das Graphite 600T "modden" damit ich die Konfig so verbauen konnte, die Schrauben waren Anfangs mit Muttern befestigt, weil ich die falschen Schrauben bestellt hatte, wurde aber bereits korrigiert. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Mesh für über die Lüfter (als Schutz) und meine r9 290 GK.

Jetzt ist nur eine Frage offen:

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Corsair Link Software und Windows 8.1, ich bekomme die Software/Treiber einfach nicht richtig ans laufen


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Zusammen.

Da ich dieses nette Teil https://geizhals.at/de/nzxt-kraken-x60-a861054.html  gewonnen habe und ich meine Vorurteile mit eigenen Tests bekräftigen möchte..., möchte ich dem "Ding" unter bestmöglichen Voraussetzungen eine Chance geben - heißt, ich suche die bestmöglichen Lüfter (silenttauglich - am liebsten Geräuschlos...) für meinen Versuch.

Aktuell scheint es nur wenig Auswahl für diesen Anwendungszweck zu geben, 1. Wahl wäre momentan der hier Noiseblocker Gehäuselüfter BlackSilentPRO PK-PS günstig kaufen - MeinPaket.de

Ich bin aber noch für andere Vorschläge offen (blau beleuchtet wäre toll, aber nicht zwingend).

Der Radi soll seinen Platz mit Vibrationsentkopplern und Abstand zum Gehäuse außen auf dem Gehäuse finden, damit keine Ansauggeräusche entstehen.

Am liebsten würde ich das Ding mit einer Metalverkleidung umgeben, damit es quasi "Original" aussieht - ähnlich dem Aufsatz hier, nur mit Luft zwischen dem Gehäuse und dem Aufsatz:

https://geizhals.at/p/4476/854476/854476-18.jpg

Hat Jemand Ideen, Anregungen Vorschläge wie das zu Realisieren wäre und welch Lüfter alternativ zu empfehlen sind?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wie wäre es mit den Noctua NF-F12? Noctua Lüfter sind ja Spitze, und diese hier wurden extra für hohen statischen Druck und geringe Geräusche an Radiatoren/englamelligen Luftkühlern entworfen...
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=42


----------



## Icedaft (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

14er wären schon schöner, der Radi ist ja dafür vorgesehen und diese könnte ich dann ja entsprechend auch langsamer laufen lassen, viel Auswahl gibt es da ja in dem Bereich nicht.

Einzig die Bitfenix Spectre und die größeren Noctuas fallen bislang ins Raster.

https://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-a14-pwm-140mm-a943849.html wobei diese sich nicht unter 600rpm regeln lassen sollen laut Bewertung.
https://geizhals.at/de/bitfenix-spectre-led-pwm-schwarz-blau-140mm-bff-blf-p14025b-rp-a874737.html


----------



## rob-man (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Werde mir heute die H100i holen und gleich neue Lüfter dazu, weis aber noch nicht genau welche...

Entweder die Noctua NF-F12, wobei ich aber gelesen habe, dass die Surren oder so auf der H100i...
oder die NB eLoop PS. Verbauen will ich sie in push.

Die H110 passt ja leider nicht ins NZXT Phantom oder?


----------



## unLieb (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Und ein Tower-Kühler passt nicht in dein Gehäuse?


----------



## rob-man (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein, weil der Seitenlüfter im weg ist.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Den Brauchst Du nicht wirklich.

Selbst mit Seitenlüfter sollte der K2 noch passen.


----------



## rob-man (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

H100i is mir lieber, also die Noctua oder die NB Lüfter?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn NB, dann die BlackSilent Pro, die Eloops eignen sich nicht für eine Wakü.

NB BlackSilent in Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Luftdurchsatz: ab 90m³/h Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden
http://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-plps-a-a503969.html


----------



## Ravenshark (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also entgegen vieler Meinungen bin ich von den Kompaktkühllösungen überzeugt. 
Bin von Noctua NH-D14 auf die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme umgestiegen. Leise und kühl.
Ebenfalls habe ich meinen Windforce 3 x GPU Kühler der 7970 gegen eine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Perfomer in Verbindung mit NZXT G10 ersetzt.
Der Unterschied in der Lautstärke ist echt extrem- totale Stille jetzt selbst unter Last. Lüfter habe ich gegen BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM getauscht.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mit gewechselten Lüftern ist an der Lautstärke ja auch nichts mehr auszusetzen, sofern die Pumpe leise ist. 
Trotzdem muss man feststellen, dass die Kombination aus AiO-Preisen + G10 + Lüfterpreisen bei deinem Setup mit ~280€ doch recht "sportlich" ist.


----------



## Ravenshark (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Pumpen der Thermaltake hört man gar nicht. Hatte mal vor einiger Zeit 2 Pumpen von Corsair probiert und promt zurück geschickt.
Ja wenn mans ruhig im Gehäuse haben möchte bei niedrigen Temperaturen, dann muss man bissel mehr ausgeben das ist richtig. Das Ergebnis entschädigt dann aber wieder.


----------



## OdlG (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Im Eingangspost wird ja schon erwähnt, dass das Modden einer Kompakt-Wakü eher nicht zu empfehlen ist. Ich würde aber gern in einem neuen Kompaktgehäuse wieder meinen 180er Radiator verwenden, da ich ihn ohnehin nicht verkauft bekomme. Gibt es denn kompakte Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe, sodass man doch noch einigermaßen was zusammenbasteln kann? Im Preisvergleich und bei Aquatuning finde ich leider nichts.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Modular und direkt ohne Radiator erwerbbar ist die Eisberg; gibt afaik noch weitere variable Lösungen, aber die gibts imho nur im Gesamtpaket mit entsprechendem Aufpreis, wie z. B. die Swiftech-Lösungen (H220 & H320).


----------



## OdlG (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Modular und direkt ohne Radiator erwerbbar ist die Eisberg; gibt afaik noch weitere variable Lösungen, aber die gibts imho nur im Gesamtpaket mit entsprechendem Aufpreis, wie z. B. die Swiftech-Lösungen (H220 & H320).


Genau sowas wie den Eisberg suche ich. Ist ja mit G1/4", daher einfach Anschlüsse dran kloppen und befüllen, oder? Gibt es das auch noch als GPU-Lösung? Wäre natürlich wärmetechnisch noch wichtiger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Eisberg Pumpen/Kühler-Kombination gibt es auch solo. Aber leiser wird sie dadurch nicht - ich würde eher zu Swiftech raten.
Für GPUs ist mir nichts bekannt. Da normale GPU-Kühler sehr schmal bauen, sehe ich auch kaum Einsparpotential gegenüber einem normalen Kühler + Laing hochkant daneben.


----------



## OdlG (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

also die Eisberg Prestige ist ja anscheinend wirklich erbrechend laut. Die Swiftek Pumpe ist da laut PCGH Test mit 0,3 Sone schon deutlich besser aufgestellt. Allerdings müsste ich da einen Umbau in Kauf nehmen :/ Das Ganze soll dann übrigens in einem Sugo 08 verbaut werden. Daher ist eine extra Pumpe eher unhandlich. Sonst würde ich einfach meine Aquastream XT USB nehmen...


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hat wer schon die "Nepton 280L" eingebaut und ein wenig getestet?

mir gehts vorallem

- kühlleistung gegenüber einer h80i
- laustärke (möchte kein flugzeug neben mir landen hören)

bin am überlegen, diese mal zu testen. nein, ich möchte keinen luftkühler einbauen. das sieht einfach nicht so gut aus, wenn da so ein dicker klotz aufm board sitzt. aber vielleicht krieg ich mit dieser variante meine cpu nun super kühl?

würd mich freuen, wenn wer ggf. mir nen link geben könnte zu einem genaueren test. habe noch nichts genaueres gefunden. gut, ist ja noch nicht so lange auf dem markt. dennoch könnte die ja einer unter umständen schon haben bzw getestet haben


----------



## Gummert (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn, schnapp dir die Swiftech h220 bei Alternate wird die neuste Rev verkauft. 
Besser als die h80i auf alle Fälle, 240er Radi, halt mehr Fläche vorhanden. 

Besser wäre aber die h320 - die neue Rev wo die Pumpe optimiert wird, soll im März erscheinen.


Hier haste nen Test der h320 die unter anderem auch mit einer richtigen WaKü verglichen wird All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen im Vergleich - ComputerBase
Und sich vor diese mal gar nicht verstecken brauch. Die Kühlleistung ist super. 

Nachteil Aktuell ist halt, dass diese erst im nächsten Monat lieferbar ist, dafür aber in einer neuen Rev wie die h220.


----------



## Flockmanz (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hab den Nepton 280L jetzt seit zwei Wochen in Betrieb.
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, hält meinen i5 3570k @4,8GHz bei Last auf 58°C max. bei ca 18-19°C Raumtemp im Push setup.
Der Rechner steht im Schlafzimmer, ist also schon wichtig für mich dass das System nicht zu laut ist.
CPU Lüfter ist auf 800Rpm eingestellt, mehr brauch ich nicht für die Temps. Wenn´s mit den Umdrehungen weiter raufgeht wird´s ungemütlich, auf voller Drehzahl hebt neben mir ein Hovercraft ab^^
Ist meine erste Wasserkühlung, kann also nicht unbedingt Vergleiche ziehen wie´s im Vergleich zu anderen aussieht was die Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute

Weiß vll. jemand von euch wie viel Liter pro Stunde so eine Pumpe von einer Kompaktwasserkühlung schaft ?
Ich überlege nämlich ob ich meine H70 erweitere, weiß aber nicht ob das die Pumpe noch schaft.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Eine H70 ist eine Kompaktwakü, ein geschlossenes System und somit nicht geeignet um diese zu erweitern.


----------



## Computer_Freak (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich weiß, aber ich hatte das System schon mal offen und habe die Schläuche getauscht weil sie undicht waren und da habe ich mir gedacht ich kann ja mal versuchen sie zu erweitern.
Aber in Google findet man nichts zu der Pumpleistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Andere haben das schon gemacht und es ist wohl prinzipiell möglich. Durchflussmessungen kenne ich aber keine - nur die Leistung der Eisberg ist bekannt, weil da halt eine DC-LT verbaut ist.


----------



## ubermuth (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Meint ihr, ein 120er Radi würde ausreichen, um eine (non-OC) GTX-780-GPU ausreichend und vor allem leise (unter Last!) zu kühlen?

Ich mag den Morpheus einfach optisch überhaupt nicht, sonst würd ich dem wohl eine Chance geben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



ubermuth schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ein 120er Radi würde ausreichen, um eine (non-OC) GTX-780-GPU ausreichend und vor allem leise (unter Last!) zu kühlen?
> 
> Ich mag den Morpheus einfach optisch überhaupt nicht, sonst würd ich dem wohl eine Chance geben.



Ja er würde ausreichen. In der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe kühlt der Arctic Hybrid II mit einem 120 mm Radiator eine AMD 290 OC mit 1100 MHz @ 1,15V auf 70°C GPU wenn 50% PWM (=1,1  Sone) anliegen und 62°C GPU bei 100% PWM (2,2 Sone).

Die günstigste Lösung für 70€ ist der Hybrid II, der allerdings nur auf das Referenz-PCB der GTX 780 passt. Oder du kaufst die Kombination aus NZXT Kraken G10 und z.B. EKL Wasser. Die AiO-Wakü von EKL hat den Vorteil, dass sich der mitgelieferte Lüfter auf 500 U/min herunterregeln lässt.


----------



## ubermuth (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Danke schonmal! Hast du vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für einen Lüfter für eine PULL-Installation? Die NB eLoops sollen in Pull ja recht schlecht sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS oder im Fall des Hybrid II einen zweiten Accelero Hybrid II - 120 - Spare Fan.


----------



## Master451 (9. September 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir in der Bucht nen gebrauchten Rechner gekauft, der mit ner Kompaktkühlung ausgestattet ist (Antec 620). Da ich mich damit aber nicht wirklich auskenne, wollte ich euch mal ein bisschen um Rat fragen. Den Lüfter würde ich gegen nen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS tauschen, soviel kann ich dem Thread schon mal entnehmen (hab mal die letzten 10 Seiten durchgelesen).
Ich habe jedoch noch ne Frage zur optimalen Anordnung von Radiator und Lüfter im Gehäuse.
Aktuell ist das ganze so montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define R4, es sind nur die 3 Lüfter verbaut. So hab ich das System vom Vorbesitzer erhalten, und ich finde den von oben einblasenden Lüfter irgendwie komisch, und laut ist er so auch.
Testweise habe ich mal den Lüfter umgedreht, sodass er die Luft vom Radiator wegzieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei war der Rechner subjektiv deutlich leiser und die Temperaturen waren auch in Ordnung, 65°C nach 1h Prime95 (3770K, nicht übertaktet) sind denk ich ein normaler Wert (Lüfter laufen auf 7V). Idle hab ich so 30-32° Temperatur.
Meine Frage ist aber eher, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, Radiator und Lüfter zu tauschen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So müsste doch der Lüfter effektiver arbeiten, ein bisschen die natürliche Konvektion nutzen und auch den Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht so verwirbeln wie in der Aktuell.png.
Mir fehlen aktuell noch kurze Schrauben, um den Radiator direkt am Gehäuse zu befestigen und das auszutesten, daher wollte ich schon mal im Voraus fragen, ob die Montage wie im letzten Bild vorteilhaft wäre.
Danke schonmal


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Am besten ist vorne frische Luft rein und hinten, bzw. oben raus. Radiator nach draußen blasen lassen das dieser sonst die Temperatur im Gehäuse erhöht.


----------



## Master451 (10. September 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Und Radiator am Gehäuse (Bild 3) oder Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse (Bild 2), oder gibt sich das nicht viel?


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das gibt sich nicht viel! Wie es dir besser gefällt, ich bevorzuge aber eher Push, also Radiator ans Gehäuse und Lüfter an den Radiator.


----------



## kester (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Servus ich suche eine kompaktwasserkühlung für meinen i5 - 4670 k welcher auf 4 ghz taktet. Momentan ist er Luftgekühlt doch würde eine LEISE Wasserkühlung eher
in betracht ziehen da ich den Lautsärke Pegel niedriger halten möchte. Jemand Vorschläge für mich  ?


----------



## beren2707 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Welcher Kühler ist momentan verbaut? Was ist für dich "leise"? Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet? Was für Taktraten und Spanungen sollen damit (möglichst leise) bewältigt werden?
I.d.R. (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung) ist ein (sehr) guter Luftkühler deutlich günstiger und leiser als eine AiO-Wakü bei vergleichbaren Temperaturen. Oder hast du beschränkte Platzverhältnisse, die einen Kühler mit ~160-165mm nicht ermöglichen?
Wirklich "leise" Wasserkühlungen ab Werk sind mMn kaum zu finden. Selbst gedrosselt sind die allermeisten Modelle viel zu laut (teilweise > 1 Sone), neue Lüfter (bspw. NB BlackSilent) sind häufig obligatorisch.


----------



## Splitt25 (24. April 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi

ich möchte mir nächste woche ein intel system kaufen 4790k und Asus rog maximus vii ranger jetzt hab ich ein bundle bei Caseking gefunden wo die Kraken X61 AIO dabei ist. hatte vor ein NH-D15  zu kaufen. was ist besser der NH-D15 oder AIO wasserkühlung


----------



## Xtreme (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin Moin Zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren auf was für eine Lebenzeit die ausgelegt sind, wird die Kühlleistung evtl mit der Zeit schlechter?. Hab seit knapp 2011 eine Corsair H70 im Einsatz  die läuft auch bisher, aber gefühlt ist die Kühlleistung schlechter geworden über die Jahre. 
Bilde ich mir das ein oder ist da evtl was dran?


----------



## pupsi11 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hab die H110i gt verbaut. 

weiß nicht was ich davon jetzt halten soll, in  LinX wird die cpu was um die 60-63°C. mit dem brocken Eco das selbe ober gar besser.  wieso? (einstellungen in linx sind die gleichen)


----------



## iltisjim (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo Leute  ich bin am überlegen mir den H110i zu holen ich habe zurzeit den https://www.alternate.de/Cryorig/R1-Universal-CPU-Kühler/html/product/1120922?tk=7&lk=8283  drauf .  Ich habe den i7 4790k und habe den auf 4.5 GHz und komme beim "real bench" Stress test auf 80 grad. Jetzt meine Frage. Bringt es was zu dem H110i zu wechseln  oder bleibt die Temperatur gleich?


----------



## unLieb (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bin jetzt kein "Profi" aber bin der Meinung dass es sich nicht lohnt wegen vielleicht 2-3°C Unterschied Geld auszugeben. 

Ich habe meine H100 auch wieder ausgebaut, weil es letztendlich doch eher enttäuschend war. 


Man muss sich über den Anwendungsbereich im klaren sein (ich war es damals noch nicht. Da fingen die Kompakten gerade erst an mit boomen). 

Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung holt man sich aus optischen Gründen und/oder weil das Gehäuse zu klein für einen vernünftigen Tower-Kühler ist. Will man wirklich die Kühlleistung verbessern, so muss man schon ein paar hundert Euro in eine "echte" Wasserkühlung stecken.


----------



## iltisjim (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mhhh ja wenn nur die paar Grad unterschied sind dann lohnt es sich nicht naja finden leider auch keine Praxis Tests zu der H110i nur immer wo halt Aufbau und lüfterStärke  gezeigt wird. Wasserkühlung ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer für ne gute mit graka und cpu ist man schnell bei 600 Euro denk ich. Hab aber nur überflogen


----------



## pupsi11 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

noch  mal en nachbericht zur H110i GT.

ich hab jetz die lüfter getauscht gegen diese Bitfenix Spectre Pro PWM. die drehen um die 1100 wenn ich zocke und komme selbst wenn es jetz warm draußen ist nicht über 52°C.  in nem stress test kam ich mit den original lüftern auf ca.  63°C um die drehe hatte es auch men Brocken ECO hinbekommen , aber es ist eben ein stress test und keine normalen game Bedingungen. 


in games ist es mit der AIO jetzt ca. 10°C kühler. würd ich  mit noch angenehmen  1300-1400 drehen lassen würde sicher nicht mal die 50°C geknackt.


----------



## akuji13 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Pauschale Aussagen über die Temperaturen sind immer schwierig.
Man muss den Rechner mit allen Lüftern und dem airflow als gesamtes betrachten.

Ich hab in einem Rechner eine H110 und da stehe ich mit derAiO besser da, in einem anderen System kann der Luftkühler nur wenig schlechter oder gleich gut abschneiden so das eine AiO nicht lohnt.

Beispiel:
Die AiO steckt im Deckel eines NZXT H630.
Dort können die beiden Lüfter optimal die Luft abführen.

Ein CPU Luft-Kühler muss sich mit der nur halb so hohen Förderleistung des einzelnen Hecklüfters begnügen, die Abwärme kommt nicht schnell genug weg.

Ich habe dadurch auch etwa 10° weniger.

Selbst 2 Deckellüfter in Verbindung mit dem CPU-Luftkühler bringen nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bei gleicher Drehzhal, weil deren Abstand anders ist.
Erst deutliche höhere Drehzahlen bringen Besserung, dafür aber mehr Lärm.


----------



## Valdasaar (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Habe die Möglichkeit einen gebrauchten Antec Kühler H2O 920 günstig zu bekommen, was meint ihr dazu, soll man eine WaKü überhaupt gebraucht kaufen?


----------



## Mysterion (9. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab' neuerdings bei meiner Inno3D mit AiO-Wasserkühlung ein Fiepen, das ich der Pumpe zuordnen konnte.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie ich das wieder weg bekomme?


----------



## akuji13 (11. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn die Pumpe anfangs nicht gefiept hat dürfte ein Defekt vorliegen den du schwer bis gar nicht wegbekommst.

Wenn du noch Garantie hast schick sie ein.


----------



## joker47 (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Morgen soll die neue Aio von EK Watercooling vorgestellt werden. Mich wundert es ein wenig das bisher hier im Forum davon noch garnichts zu hören war.  Wollte mir eigentlich eine Corsair H110i GTX kaufen. Aber ich denke jetzt warte ich erstmal ab. Die Leistung wird bestimmt schon eher an eine echte Wasserkühlung rankommen, die Lautstärke hoffentlich besser sein und allgemein einfach eine bessere Qualität haben. Da lohnt es sich bestimmt schon eher 200€ für ne Aio hinzulegen.

Mehr Infos und Fotos gibts hier  
EK-Predator Product News & Discussion Thread


----------



## Icedaft (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ganz nett. Aber alleine mit einem Tripple-Radiator für CPU und GPU wird EK die Silent-Fans auch nicht glücklich bekommen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



joker47 schrieb:


> Morgen soll die neue Aio von EK Watercooling vorgestellt werden. Mich wundert es ein wenig das bisher hier im Forum davon noch garnichts zu hören war.  Wollte mir eigentlich eine Corsair H110i GTX kaufen. Aber ich denke jetzt warte ich erstmal ab. Die Leistung wird bestimmt schon eher an eine echte Wasserkühlung rankommen, die Lautstärke hoffentlich besser sein und allgemein einfach eine bessere Qualität haben. Da lohnt es sich bestimmt schon eher 200€ für ne Aio hinzulegen.
> 
> Mehr Infos und Fotos gibts hier
> EK-Predator Product News & Discussion Thread



In dem Thread bestätigen Mitarbeiter von EKWB, dass die Pumpe, Schläuche, CPU-Kühler, Anschlüsse, Radiator und Lüfter bereits in diesem Set zum Einsatz kommen: EK-KIT L360 (R2.0).

Das Set kostet bei geizhals 280€ (ohne GPU-Kühler), 200€ für den EK Predator 360 erscheint mir da unwahrscheinlich. Der Preis für den GPU-Kühler ist da noch nicht miteingerechnet.

Das Set mit einem 240mm Radiator kostet 260€: EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L240 R2.0 ,der EK Predator 240 wird wahrscheinlich auch in dem Preisbereich liegen.

Bleibt gegenüber einer individuellen Zusammenstellung nur die Ersparniss, den Kreislauf nicht selber zusammenbauen zu müssen. Einen Preisvorteil gibt es nicht:

Aquatuning 260€


Einen soliden erweiterbaren Einstieg gibt es übrigens auch schon günstiger für rund 120€ bzw. 150€:

Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 240mm (MC-G12V2)

Magicool DIY Liquid Cooling System 360mm (MC-G12V3)


----------



## joker47 (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das mit den 200€ war auch einfach so dahergesagt. Meinte damit 200+. Und ich denke für Leute die Angst haben sich selber eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzusetzen und trotzdem viel Wert auf Qualität legen ist es super. Man muss halt wirklich schauen wenn es draussen ist, wieviel es kostet und sich dann im Vergleich mit den anderen Kompaktwasserkühlung schlägt, wobei ich mir da sicher bin ,dass sie da schnell die Spitze erobern.  Ich denke mal die EK Sets die du gepostest hast sind von der Leistung und Lautstärke sehr gut oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



joker47 schrieb:


> Ja das mit den 200€ war auch einfach so dahergesagt. Meinte damit 200+. Und ich denke für Leute die Angst haben sich selber eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzusetzen und trotzdem viel Wert auf Qualität legen ist es super. Man muss halt wirklich schauen wenn es draussen ist, wieviel es kostet und sich dann im Vergleich mit den anderen Kompaktwasserkühlung schlägt, wobei ich mir da sicher bin ,dass sie da schnell die Spitze erobern.  Ich denke mal die EK Sets die du gepostest hast sind von der Leistung und Lautstärke sehr gut oder?



Die Minimaldrehzahl der PWM-Lüfter EK-Vardar F3-120 1850rpm könnte niedriger liegen (~900 U/min), ansonsten gibt es an den EK-Sets nichts auzusetzen. Nur kommst du gegenüber einer ebenso hochwertigen individuellen Zusammenstellung eben nicht günstiger weg, siehe z.B. die genannte Zusammenstellung für 260€ bei Aquatuning. Selber zusammenbauen musst du die EK-Sets ja auch.

Im Gegensatz zu dem was ich vorher gesagt habe kann es aber gut sein, dass die EK-Predator Sets doch etwas weniger kosten werden. Die Sets EK-KIT L120 R2.0, L240 R2.0 and L360 2.0 wurden ja erst im Mai 2015 aktualisiert: EK releases new L series kits (R2.0).

Da bei beide Serien zum großen Teil identische Komponenten eingesetzt werden und (erweiterbare) AiO-Waküs in der Regel günstiger auf dem Markt gelandet sind, ist ein niedrigerer Preis möglich. Ansonsten würden sich die beide Serien gegenseitig große Konkurrenz machen.

Mal sehen. Morgen soll es von EKWB ja neue Infos dazu geben.


----------



## akuji13 (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

@joker47

Kannte ich in der Tat noch nicht, danke für den Hinweis. 

Ich sehe das allerdings auch etwas kritisch.
Der Vorteil einer AiO ist ja das es simpel und kompakt ist, das hier wird schon aufwändiger in der Montage und ist auch nicht mehr so kompakt.

Ich betreibe AiOs und eine "richtige" WaKü, beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Aber bei AiOs bevorzuge ich eine Trennung von CPU/GPU mit jeweils eigenem Radiator und Pumpe.

Also z. B. eine Grafikkarte mit Hybrid (EVGA, Inno3D) und dazu dann eine CPU AiO, weil man das in kleinen Gehäusen auch besser unterbringen kann mit 2 Radis anstelle von einem 360er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabelgewirr bitte nicht beachten, ist alles noch in der Testphase.


----------



## joker47 (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja die bringen ja verschiedene Versionen raus. Gerade der 240er Radiator, nur für die CPU, wird eh für die meistens am interessantesten sein. Bei den anderen Versionen muss man halt schauen. Einen 360er Radi für Cpu und Gpu würde ich mir auch nicht draufschnallen. Je nach Bedarf wollen die ihr angebot ja auch noch erweitern. Also mal schauen was die da heute vorstellen.

ps. Wie ist es eigentlich bei hochwertigen Pumpen. Kann man die aus dem Gehäuse raushören, wenn der Rest vom System total silent ist? Weil über die Aio Pumpen hört man ja im Bezug auf die Lautstärke nicht so tolle Sachen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die EK-Predator werden jetzt auf der Homepage vorgestellt:

EK-Predator is setting a new standard for AIO liquid cooling!

Verfügbar ab 23. Septermber/19. Oktober für 199€/239€.


----------



## joker47 (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Lag ich ja doch nicht so verkehrt mit 200€


----------



## akuji13 (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



joker47 schrieb:


> ps. Wie ist es eigentlich bei hochwertigen Pumpen. Kann man die aus dem Gehäuse raushören, wenn der Rest vom System total silent ist? Weil über die Aio Pumpen hört man ja im Bezug auf die Lautstärke nicht so tolle Sachen.



Kommt auf die Pumpe an. 

Meine D5 ist regelbar in 5 Stufen, ab Stufe 3 höre ich sie nicht mehr raus auch wenn alle Lüfter aus sind.


----------



## joker47 (13. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Mal unhabhängig vom Preis. Wäre der 360er Radi nur für die CPU welche übertaktet werden soll Overkill oder genau richtig? Weil ich Maximale Leistung bei minimaler Lautstärke.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist zumindest ne Alternative.


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Moin zusammen, habe seit gestern meine erste AiO eine H110i GTX und naja hatte mir etwas mehr Performance gewünscht. In BF4 liegen die Temps zwischen 65 und 70c und wenn ich Prime anmache geht's hoch bis zu 90c. Entweder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht oder so sind nunmal die AiOs. Mein Mugen4 hatte unter Prime keine 65c. Was meint ihr. Sind das Standardwerte für eine AiO?


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

War der 2600k mit dem Mugen auch auf 4,5Ghz? - Meiner Meinung nach: An sich klingt das zu heiß und nach nicht richtigem Kontakt bei IHS/WLP/Kühler. Nochmal ab und neu auftragen, dann siehst du ja ob da irgendwo die WLP nicht richtig verteilt war. 

Nur nochmal zum Sichergehen zum richtigen Auftragen der WLP:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qc7bCC1TmVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja der Mugen4 war in der selben konfigurieren tätig. Ich baue nochmal alles ab. Aber WLP hatte ich gut drauf. Ich kann die Pumpe auxh nicht mehr ans Mainboard festziehen. Ist schön das Maximum.


----------



## akuji13 (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



joker47 schrieb:


> Mal unhabhängig vom Preis. Wäre der 360er Radi nur für die CPU welche übertaktet werden soll Overkill oder genau richtig? Weil ich Maximale Leistung bei minimaler Lautstärke.



Ich finde es genau richtig wenn es auch leise sein soll.



defPlaya schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, habe seit gestern meine erste AiO eine H110i GTX und naja hatte mir etwas mehr Performance gewünscht. In BF4 liegen die Temps zwischen 65 und 70c und wenn ich Prime anmache geht's hoch bis zu 90c. Entweder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht oder so sind nunmal die AiOs. Mein Mugen4 hatte unter Prime keine 65c. Was meint ihr. Sind das Standardwerte für eine AiO?



Erscheint mit deutlich zu hoch.

Welche Lüfter sind drauf und wie laufen die?
An welcher Position in welchem Gehäuse sitzt der Radi?


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es sind die NB PK2 und die laufen im Silent Modus. Der Radi hängt oben im einem Corsair Graphite 760 T Gehäuse. Aber es ist egal ob die Lüfter volle Power laufen oder im Silent Modus. Nur wenn ich die Pumpe auf max stelle sind 3c weniger drin. Ich werde alles nochmal abbauen ordentlich WLP draufmachen und dann nochmals überprüfen. Sonst schicke ich es zurück.  
BTW ist es normal, dass die Pumpe am zierpen ist?


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist der Nachteil der Kompakt-Waküs, bislang haben sich die Hersteller noch nicht besonders durch "zirpfrei" Pumpen bei den Kompakt-Waküs hervorgetan, vielleicht gibt es in Zukunft ja mal einen Hersteller, der auf entspechende Qualität achtet...


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder. War genug WLP drauf. Die Halterung sollte ich auch richtig angebracht. Kp warum die Temps nicht stimmen. Ich denke ich schicke die AiO zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

"Genug" ist stark untertrieben, eher wohl reichlich zuviel. Es reicht ein hauchdünner Film.


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ja das weiß ich. Aber als ich einen haudünnen Film drauf hatte, lagen die Temps 10c höher  Irgendwas mach ich falsch.


----------



## IluBabe (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

An sich musst du bessere Temps mit der AiO bekommen als mit dem Mugen.


defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich kann die Pumpe auxh nicht mehr ans Mainboard festziehen. Ist schön das Maximum.


Nach fest kommt ab. Auch das Anziehen könnte eine rolle gespielt haben.


defPlaya schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich. Aber als ich einen haudünnen Film drauf hatte, lagen die Temps 10c höher  Irgendwas mach ich falsch.


Und wie Icedraft schrieb sieht nach etwas zuviel der Pampe aus.


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Also ich drehe die Schrauben einfach solange bis sie sich nicht mehr weiterdrehen lassen. Jetzt ist hauchdünn drauf und einmal Prime anmachen und die Temps sind bei 97c. Kp was da falsch läuft. Vielleicht die Montage, vielleicht ein Defekt? Ich weiß es nicht. Schicke die AiO dann zurück leider!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Das ist immer noch viel zu dick aufgetragen - die Schichtdicke sollte ungefähr so sein, als wenn du mit einer Farbspraydose einmalig eine Schicht auf irgendein Material flächendeckend aufnebelst (nicht dicker als Cellophanfolie).


----------



## defPlaya (17. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Aber die Temperaturen sind jetzt schlechter als am Anfang mir sehr viel Paste drauf!


----------



## akuji13 (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil der Kompakt-Waküs, bislang haben sich die Hersteller noch nicht besonders durch "zirpfrei" Pumpen bei den Kompakt-Waküs hervorgetan, vielleicht gibt es in Zukunft ja mal einen Hersteller, der auf entspechende Qualität achtet...



Die Pumpe der Hybrid III ist sehr leise auch ohne Drosselung...leider ist das System nur für GPUs gedacht.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch viel zu dick aufgetragen - die Schichtdicke sollte ungefähr so sein, als wenn du mit einer Farbspraydose einmalig eine Schicht auf irgendein Material flächendeckend aufnebelst (nicht dicker als Cellophanfolie).



Die AiOs haben ab Werk aber auchrecht viel Paste aufgetragen.



defPlaya schrieb:


> Also ich drehe die Schrauben einfach solange bis sie sich nicht mehr weiterdrehen lassen.



Das solte so auch richtig sein.
Die haben zumindest bei meinen von Corsair und Enermax einen Endanschlag, man kann gar nicht zu weit/zu fest anziehen.


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Leise ist Subjektiv. Für mich ist es leise, wenn der Unterschied zwischen ein- und ausgeschaltetem PC allein an der LED am Computergehäuse auszumachen ist...

Nur weil die Hersteller bei der Produktion mit WLP rumsauen, ist die Menge nicht automatisch richtig.

Wenn eine Schraube mit einer Feder gelagert ist, ist dies in der Regel nicht dafür gemacht das ganze bis zum Erbrechen anzuziehen...


----------



## akuji13 (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Leise ist Subjektiv. Für mich ist es leise, wenn der Unterschied zwischen ein- und ausgeschaltetem PC allein an der LED am Computergehäuse auszumachen ist...



Das wäre für mich sehr leise.
Meine AiO Pumpen drehen etweder mit 20% (idle) oder mit 50% (Last).

Da ist mMn kein Unterschied mehr zu hören zwischen einer solchen oder der Pumpe in meinem WaKü Rechner.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nur weil die Hersteller bei der Produktion mit WLP rumsauen, ist die Menge nicht automatisch richtig.



Damit wollte ich nur sagen: 
Ich habe schon die AiOs von Corsair so out-of-box benutzt und hatte trotzdem sehr gute Werte, wesentlich besser als seine.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn eine Schraube mit einer Feder gelagert ist, ist dies in der Regel nicht dafür gemacht das ganze bis zum Erbrechen anzuziehen...



Den backside-cooler des Hybrid III zieht man trotz Federsystem komplett an, sowas gibt es also auch.
Allgemein gesehen hast du allerdings Recht.

Hat die 110i GTX ein Federsystem? Meine 110/105 haben das nicht.

Allerdings hatte ich sowieso einen kleinen Denkfehler.
Ich gehe wegen der eigenen hardware immer vom 2011/2011-3 Befestigungssystem aus und da kann man nichts falsch anziehen.

Die Gewindelänge ist begrenzt und vorgegeben.
Bei seinem Sockel könnte z. B. ein Fehler mit der backplate vorliegen wodurch der Anpressdruck nicht passt.


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Es hat ja schon Strategen hier im Forum gegeben, die das Kühlerbefestigungssystem so fest angezogen haben, das sich das MB verbogen hat und die CPU ein "seltsames" Verhalten an den Tag gelegt hat...


----------



## akuji13 (21. August 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist mir bekannt. 

Deshalb schätze ich auch die Sockel 2011/2011-3 so, das geht schnell ohne backplate Gefummel und man kann nix falsch machen.


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bevor ich nen Thread aufmache........

Hat wer ne Übersicht zur Hand, von allen "AiO CPU-Kühler-Pumpen".
Ich meine damit Kühlblöcke, in denen die Pumpe integriert ist (so wie der Eisberg Solo).


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Und da ich im Thread keine Aw bekomme: Wird die Pumpe der Kraken x61 um einen Xeon e3-1231 zu kühlen hörbar laut? Ich habe ein h440 Razer also es ist gedämmt und wenn man zwei ordentliche Lüfter draufklatscht muss die Pumpe dann so viel pumpen, dass sie hörbar bzw lauter als mein System(17db)wird?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Wenn alles silent ist, ist es gut möglich das die Pumpe zu hören ist. Davon ab ist die Kraken aber reichlich überdimensioniert für den Xeon, ein EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist mehr als ausreichend und mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit leiser.


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ne der ist nur wegen der Optik wird der lauter als ein Macho x2?


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Bei der Wahl zwischen den Beiden, würde ich den Macho X2 vorziehen. Der reicht sogar um den Xeon (semi)passiv zu betreiben.


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Optisch ist er halt nicht der Renner aber ich überlege es mir nochmal


----------



## Icedaft (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Klar kannst Du auch den Kraken 61 verbauen wenn er Dir gefällt, bitte aber auch 2 bessere Lüfter in die Kalkulation mit einbeziehen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gibt es auch Wasserkühlungen die man selbst zusammenbauen kann wo ein PC transportabel ist also wo nichts rausschütten kann und keinerlei Luft irgendwo drin ist?


----------



## pupsi11 (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

in dem thread gehts aber um "fertige" AIOs. mit selbst zusammenbauen bist hier falsch


----------



## unLieb (17. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na wenn du dir seine letzten Beiträge anschaust, dann scheint er nur Beiträge sammeln zu wollen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nein, es kann auch Kompakt sein, gibt es in dem Fall etwas wo nicht alles separat ist? Sprich All In One für alle Komponenten?


----------



## pupsi11 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

nein gibt es nicht


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Nein, es kann auch Kompakt sein, gibt es in dem Fall etwas wo nicht alles separat ist? Sprich All In One für alle Komponenten?




Ja, gibt es.

GPX-Pro

ID-Cooling Hunter Duet


----------



## pupsi11 (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

240mm kühlfläche um cpu und gpu zu kühlen? das wird nie was. bei aktuellen teilen.
id-cooling ist ja ganz neu auf dem markt


----------



## koffeinjunkie (21. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ist ja immerhin schon mal ein Anfang. Weiteres folgt hoffentlich da ich speziell nur an geschlossenen Systemen interessiert bin was man auch problemlos einfach so mit sich rumtragen kann.


----------



## Splitt25 (26. April 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

hi

kann ich die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light nutzten?


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Stammt offensichtlich nicht mehr von Asetek oder CoolIt, da sich die Pumpe jetzt am Radiator befindet: 

Corsair Hydro Series H45 (CW-9060028-WW)             

Corsair Hyro H45 Review

Gesendet von Pommes Frites mit Ketchup und Majo


----------



## iltisjim (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo

Ich habe von Corsair die GTXH110i und wollte fragen ob ich die dreh Zahl der pumpe auch ohne der Software "Corsair link" regeln kann?

Die läuft sonst ohne Software nur im silent Modus und bringt die Temperaturen nicht weg


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Eine Regelung ohne Corsair Link ist nicht möglich. Einstellungsänderungen wurden aber zumindest bei den von mir getesteten Modellen in der Pumpe gespeichert, Link muss nicht permanent laufen.


----------



## Tony130 (16. April 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Corsair h110i und eine d5 pumpe gehabt? wie ist die lautstärke im vergleich zu einander? ich find die corsair h110 relativ laut^^


----------



## Painkiller1902 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

sind die Be Quiet BW00x Cooler Silent Loop Wasserkühlungen zu Empfehlen wie sieht's aus mit Lautstärke? Montagekomfort/Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Kann leider mit keiner Antwort aufwarten, hab selber nur eine Frage.
Kann es sein, dass AiO Lösungen wie die H2O 620 Wasser verlieren? Gefühlt blubbert der Radiator/ AGB beim Bewegen viel mehr als noch vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (23. August 2017)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich hab eine bequiet Silent Loop 280. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich den Radiator nun vertikal (Oberseite vom Gehäuse) oder vertikal (Gehäusefront) montiere?

Weiterhin habe ich die WaKü im Pushbetrieb. Macht es hier einen Unterschied, ob Luft von draußen oder vom Gehäuse-inneren angesaugt wird?


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

137€ inkl. Versand Wakü mit 360mm Kupferradiator:

- CPU Wasser Kuhler Block Wasserblock 50mm Kupfer Sockel Cool Innen Zweikanal Kit  | eBay

Test auf 8700K @4,9 GHz unter AIDA64: YouTube

RGB Alternative: PC CPU Wasserkuhlung Block Innerer Kanal fur Intel 1150/1155/1156 GE  | eBay

- Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
- 3x 800U/min  Arctic F12 Silent Lufter - 120mm
- 6x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - chrome
- 2x https://www.caseking.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-16-10-mm-1m-wazu-659.html
- https://www.caseking.de/magicool-copper-radiator-iii-slim-360-mm-wara-093.html
- https://toom.de/p/destilliertes-wasser/1910291


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2018)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Neues von Swiftech: 

Drive X Cooling Kits - Swiftech

Swiftech Drive X3 AIO CPU Coolers

- Mayhem ultra-clear tubing
- A new CPU waterblock, the Apogee™ SKF “LT”, which is based on the award winning Apogee SKF
- A fully redesigned patented radiator/reservoir/pump combo featuring a  tempered DIY grade glass reservoir, and a leak-proof acrylic-free  manifold design.
- A new PWM and RGB controller

Vermutlich wie der Vorgänger Drive X2 über Amazon beziehbar.

Swiftech H240 X3 AIO CPU Cooler Review | ProClockers

Swiftech Drive X3 AIO CPU Cooler Review - Precision Computing


----------



## Sporax (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Hi,
möchte in meinem Corsair 570x Gehäuse eine Corsair H150i Pro vorne einbauen.
Die beste Lösung wäre eigentlich vorne kalte Luft durch den Radiator anziehen, und oben/hinten die warme Luft die durch den Radiator kommt wieder ausblasen oder?
Macht ja eigentlich keinen Sinn die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zum Kühlen des Wassers zu nutzen.. :/


----------



## Redrudi (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Na ja,dadurch bekommt aber deine Grafikkarte die warme Luft.Ich habe meine Aio aber auch so. ich würde fast behaupten das es eigentlich egal ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] KompaktkÃ¼hlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Nach 7 Jahren klackernden Schrottlüftern gab es jetzt doch ein Einsehen: BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 Lüfter

Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU - Black | -- NEUE PRODUKTE -- | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


Pumpentausch nach Ablauf der Garantie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vfj_37tCAqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. April 2019)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> 137€ inkl. Versand Wakü mit 360mm Kupferradiator:
> 
> - CPU Wasser Kuhler Block Wasserblock 50mm Kupfer Sockel Cool Innen Zweikanal Kit  | eBay
> 
> ...



Update mit teilweise ausgetauschten Komponenten:


https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/cb4f98c0f2e625a6d6e1 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasser-Kuhlung-Block-Fur-Intel-Lga-1155-2011-fur-Amd-Am4-Kupfer-Cpu-Kuhler-V7M2/382953049916?hash=item5929c7cf3c:g:7eIAAOSwr81c2qdf 
https://toom.de/p/destilliertes-wasser/1910291


----------



## Berky (29. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich suche für meine Corsair H100 die AMD Halterungen ohne die Muttern, wie auf dem Bild, wenn die wer rumliegen hat und nicht mehr braucht bitte melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (20. November 2019)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Ich habe mir eine Corsair H115i Platinum im Outlet gekauft. Beim auspacken sah es dann so aus, wie auf den Fotos. 
Macht das was? Lieber zurücksenden? Die schwarzen Flecken auf der Kupferplatte sind nicht mit dem Finger zu spüren.

Eingebaut und getestet habe ich ihn bislang noch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. November 2019)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Für B-Ware, die schon einmal in Betrieb war und anschließend nicht besonder gründlich gereinigt, sondern ungeeignet verpackt wurde, sind diese Spuren normal. Eine messbarer Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Berky (7. April 2020)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Gibt es jemanden der die Schläuche vom  Corsair H100 erfolgreich getauscht hat? Die Orginalen sind für mein Vorhaben zu Kurz.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. April 2020)

*AW: [Laberthread & FAQ] Kompaktkühlungen. (Corsair H?0, Antec H20, CoolIT Eco,...)*

Die Anschlüsse müssten verpresst, wenn nich sogar verklebt sein.


----------



## hubihh (24. April 2020)

Moin zusammen. Habe mir heute die neue Fractal Celsius + S36 bestellt. Habe nun erfahren, dass diese "nur" die asetek pumpe der sechsten und nicht die neuste siebte verbaut hat wie zb die neuen NZXT. Leider konnte ich im Netz noch keine Erfahrungen zur siebten Generation finden.weiss jemand von euch,ob dies einen wirklich relevanten Unterschied macht? Gruss Carsten


----------



## Niranda (28. April 2020)

Ich habe ein Mainboard ohne Pump Header. Meine Asetek 645 wakü hat einen 3pin Anschluss.
Darum habe ich mir überlegt, den Noctua Y-Adapter vom Lüfter zu verwenden.
Der splittet 4 pins auf. Einmal in 4pin und einmal 4pin ohne Drehzahlmesser.

Ich kann doch den pwm CPU Lüfter an das 4 pin Stück anschließen und die Pumpe an das ohne drehzahlpin. Also bekommt die Pumpe dann konstant 12V, während der Lüfter über pwm gesteuert wird. Das ganze kann ich dann ganz easy an den CPU fan Header anschließen.

Sind meine Überlegungen korrekt?
@pcgh_torsten ist bestimmt auch entzückt von der Idee &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Thal_da_Nukra (16. Mai 2020)

MAG-CORELIQUID-360R
MAG-CORELIQUID-240R

MSI hat gerade 2 neue AiO Systeme auf ihrer Website veröffentlicht.

MSI launches its MAG CoreLiquid Series AiO liquid coolers - Cooling - News - HEXUS.net
MSI Announces MAG CoreLiquid Series AIO Liquid CPU Coolers

Leider sind bisher noch keine Preise bekannt aber an sich schaut das Ganze schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Oktober 2020)

Leider hat meine erste AiO WaKü (Raijintek Orcus RGB 240mm) den Geist aufgegeben und ich musste mit einem günstigen CPU-Kühler (siehe Signatur) Vorlieb nehmen. Nach ein paar Recherchen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die WaKüs von Raijintek nicht unbedingt der Burner zu sein scheinen und öfter Probleme machen, insbesondere was die an den Schläuchen angebrachte Pumpe angeht. Die scheint bei einigen Leuten auszufallen. Da hab ich mich wohl damals zu sehr allein auf die Bewertung bei Caseking.de verlassen. 

Dennoch hätte ich nach wie vor gern eine AiO WaKü im System. Daher meine Fragen: 
1. Macht es einen Unterschied hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung, ob die WaKü 240 oder 360mm groß ist? 
2. Welche Empfehlungen hättet ihr für mich parat?

Da ich doch gern auch (dezentes) RGB im System hätte, wäre eine Kühlung mit RGB-Lüftern nicht verkehrt. Leider hat mein Mainboard keinen ARGB-Header. 

Die Kühlung sollte allerdings kaum mehr als 150-160 Euro kosten. Allerhöchstens 170 Euro.


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

Also ich sehe und sah nie einen Mehrwert von einer AiO fuer den Prozessor, das alles kann ein Luftkuehler besser,
ansonsten das ganze Sys unter Wasser setzen.

Einzig bei einer GPU mit 300W+ kann eine AiO wirklich gut sein.


----------



## u22 (6. Februar 2021)

Bringt es etwas bei ner AIo Push Pull zu betreiben? Hab hier eine Enermax Aquafusion 120 da. Hab grad nen NB Lüfter drauf. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig was ich mache, oder den Originalen Enermax drauf setzen und noch einen davon zu holen. Ist halt auch ein recht kleines Case mit wenig Luftstrom


----------



## Rwk (1. September 2021)

Würdet ihr bei einer Kraken X63 die WLP schon vor dem ersten Einbau wechseln?
Hätte noch Noctua NT-H1 hier liegen...lohnt es sich?


----------



## GEChun (19. Januar 2022)

Was sind den zur Zeit so die besten AiO?

Bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen 360er


----------



## lovobo (20. Februar 2022)

Wie mein vorredner, suche auch ich eine wakü mit 360 größe.

ich gucke aktiv gamers nexus und dort waren vor jahren mal wakü-tests wo die arctic liquid freezer II sehr gut abschnitt. seit dem sind jedoch weitere aio's erschienen welche da nicht getetstet wurde und wo ich auch keine tests fand, welche auf dem niveau von GN sind. in der tat fand ich viele, welche fast alle gleich waren und immer nur rgb auf den besten plätzen hatten. das fand ich schon merkwürdig. ich habe nichts gegen rgb, in der tat bin ich auch am überlegen ob mit oder ohne, da ich nun doch rgb drin hab und mich daran gewöhnte xD

bei mir gibt es aber noch 2 "besonderheiten". ich habe mein board gedreht, also die graka ist nun oben, da sind zwar ca 10 cm platz bis zur montagefläche einer aio, aber je nach dicke der aio schrumpft der stark und dann würde die aio als auch graka um die luft "kämpfen" wäre doch so, oder?
das zwei ist die montage an der front. dort habe ich einen käfig für meine beiden ssds und die passen nur da hin. damit ist die maximale dicke auf 35mm begrenzt. ich >>könnte<< den käfig dezent bearbeiten und dann wären 40mm auch kein problem. somit ist die wahl wieder eine qual.

ich hoffe ihr habt ideen/ vorschläge.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## litrax (4. Mai 2022)

Ich habe jetzt die Aorus Waterforce X280 gekauft und ich bin vollends zufrieden mit den Werten. Sie reicht meiner Meinung nach auch völlig aus für meinen i7-12700K. Hat jemand schon einen Langzeittest gemacht?


----------



## wr2champ (15. August 2022)

Hat hier jemand eine EK-AIO 360 D-RGB und weiß, ob diese bei 4 RAM-Riegeln auf ein Maximus Hero passt?


----------



## Bayburtlu1978 (19. September 2022)

Hallo Community, Funs der PCGH,

muss man auch bei einer kompletten AIO Wasserkühlung die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern? Ich habe mal gehört, dass es nicht so gut kühlt, weil die Paste eines Tages durch die Hitze austrocknet.

Beste Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2022)

Bayburtlu1978 schrieb:


> muss man auch bei einer kompletten AIO Wasserkühlung die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern? Ich habe mal gehört, dass es nicht so gut kühlt, weil die Paste eines Tages durch die Hitze austrocknet.


Das Austrocknen der WLP hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es sich um einen Luftkühler oder Wasserkühlung handelt. In beiden Fällen muss immer Wärme auf dem Kühler abgeführt werden. Habe letztens einen Luftkühler abgebaut und die MX-4 war zwar nicht mehr so wie am ersten Tag, aber auch nicht ausgetrocknet. Auf diese WLP sagt zumindest der Hersteller bis zu 8 Jahre zu.

Aber je nach WLP kann sie natürlich auch austrocknen und dann wird es mit den Temperaturen etwas schlechter ausfallen. War ja auch früher der Grund, wieso Intel Prozessoren geköpft wurden, weil die WLP dazwischen mit der Zeit ausgetrocknet ist. Heutige Prozessoren sind aber verlötet, weshalb keine Prozessoren in der Regel mehr geköpft werden.


----------

